#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-26
<sharikoff> эгегей емае
<sharikoff> спите?
<sharikoff> спите када уже все работают?
<sharikoff> ну спите спите..
<sharikoff> su -m nobody -c "archivemail -d365 -o /home/admin/test/ /usr/mail/*"
<baronos> шалом
<User009[web]> Добрый день, можно вопрос?
<baronos> задавай кто знает тот ответит)
<Umren> !ask | User009[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User009[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User009[web]> как удалить папку в которой более милиона фаилов очень быстро. команда rm -rf /dir не справляется быстро, ждал часа 2 эффект не очень большой
<Umren> User009[web]: быстрей никак не удалишь, это зависит от файловой системы
<Umren> User009[web]: если бы у тебя была файловая система которая хорошо работает с мелкими многочислеными файлами то удалил бы быстрее
<Umren> User009[web]: ext* это фс общего назначения, а ситуация у тебя специфическая, но ты радуйся, на ntfs удалялось бы еще медленее :)
<User009[web]> это-то да, там просто их 25милионов:) иноды забиты на 86%, из-за этого сервак жутко тормозит
<User009[web]> думал может есть варинты не из-под системы быстрее почистить
<Umren> нету, надо было думать о правильной файловой системе изначально
<Umren> какой нидь там xfs или типа того
<Umren> или рейзер
<Umren> не знаю чо для этого лучше, но не ext 100% %)
<Umren> с мелкими файлами плохо работает
<User009[web]> да мне его по наследству можно сказать передали, никто не задумывался даже об этом
<Umren> ну, страдай )
<Umren> обычная ситуация
<Umren> поставь на сутки удалять, я думаю у тя такое уддалление первый раз заа  лет 6
<Umren> такк что нек
<Umren> не критично
<Umren> ну или за года 2-3 )
<User009[web]> ну да, просто не нравится, что динамики не видно, удаляет или нет
<User009[web]> хотя можно через командер поставить удалять рекурсивно тоже и смотерть за шкалой:)
<Umren> ээ, ну для этих целей была кая то шкала
<Umren> можно любому процессу нацепить шкалу выполнения консольному
<Umren> подробнее - не помню ) но оно есть, гуглить надо
<Umren> будешь видить прогресс интерактивно
<chapt> а на этом диске еще инфа есть?
<User009[web]> проблема в том,что да
<chapt> может стоит скинуть остальную инфу с этого раздела и форматнуть его?
<User009[web]> но я думаю будет проще её скопировать и все под нули сделать
<Umren> ну как раз правельную фс выберешь )
<User009[web]> это точно:)
<chapt> угу, в дальнейшем таких граблей не будет
<User009[web]> да их и не было, если бы они догадалишь хотя бы шедулю на очистку раз в неделю поставить
<User986[web]> hi
<User986[web]> помогите плиз
<User986[web]> поставил 10.04 но в играх и 3д тормозит
<User986[web]> видео ati mobility 9600
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дрова на видео.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> radeon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из коробки
<User986[web]> дак там стоят по умолчанию
<User986[web]> именно 3д не робит, сборка от рунту декабрьская
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно надо сделать ручками xorg.conf и подправить
<User986[web]> как это сделать или где посмотреть как сделать, я смотрел по форумам, там везде все по разному и обощить инфо не удается
<User986[web]> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User986[web]: http://linux.xlibs.net/2007/01/28/howto_ati-radeon-open-source-driver/ только драйвер не ati а radeon лучше указать
<User986[web]> спасибо попробую
<sharikoff> фглркс
<User986[web]> что
<sharikoff> fglrx
<sharikoff> раньше я такой писал в ксорг
<User986[web]> вопрос к джондое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> радеон худо бедно, работает. на 3 картах radeon 9600, Hd2900 и RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<User986[web]> вы дали ссылку, дак там же просто 9600 а у меня мобилити для ноутбуков, покатит нет?
<User986[web]> radeon mobility radeon 9600
<User986[web]> полностью если
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User986[web]: все 3 карты, указал выше работают на драйвере radeon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для мобилити тоже подходит
<User986[web]> ок щас попробую, надо перезагрузится с винды на линукс, заранее спасибо, если что то не так то вернусь :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а хотя.... пробуй
<User716[web]> Джон дое, не получилось
<User716[web]> сделал как написано, при загнрузке вообще просто черный экран даже не зайти
<User716[web]> все было как написано только в самом начале не было реакции на команду
<User716[web]> 2. Установка драйверов с поддержкой AIGLX  Так как драйвер ati поставляется сразу из коробки, то вам не прийдется его загружать. Этот драйвер полностью совместим с AIGLX, что исключает вас от установки такой поделки как XGL.  Прощай fglrx и, добро п
<User716[web]> вводил эту команду sudo rmmod fglrx, а там выдавало что то не то
<User716[web]> http://linux.xlibs.net/2007/01/28/howto_ati-radeon-open-source-driver/
<User716[web]> JohnDoe_71Rus   ?
<User716[web]> помогите плиииз
<Ilshat> привет. есть люди, умеющие работать с usb?
<sig_wall> ээ что?
<Ilshat> я тут шаманством удаленно вырубил usb веб камеру. надо бы шас его обратно включить )
<|rapidsp|> повтори то же заклинание в обратном порядке
<Ilshat> да я не знаю, какое именно мое действие вырубило. да и папка с конкретным устройством пропала из /sys/bus/....
<baronos> я вот к примеру хочу бук купить и уже буду выбирать с нвидиа чтоб мозг не ломать с ати))
<Irvingel> Привет всем
<Ilshat> привет ирвин
<Umren> Ilshat: был тут один сертифицированный USB специалист
<Umren> Ilshat -> dmay
<Ilshat> почему "был"? ))
<Umren> Ilshat: dmay правда сейчас еще MVC по реестру и дефрагментации
<Umren> не знаю поможет ли он тебе с usb..
<sharikoff> мы его вырубили
<sharikoff> и он из /dev исчез
<Ilshat> также как я юсб
<sharikoff> угу
<Ilshat> бедняфка
<Umren> Ilshat: жди его, он все знает
<Ilshat> угу. ждем. чтобы скучно не было, убъем че нибудь еще
<sharikoff> Хватит! Хватит! - Кричала блондинка в маршрутке, забыв слово "остановите".
<Ilshat> хы
<Irvingel> :)
<chapt> а камера вообщемодулем шла?
<Ilshat> как понять модулем?
<Irvingel> проблема... ни Evolution ни Thrunderbird не хотят принимать почту, пробовал и разные ящиках и через POP и Imap
<Irvingel> такое ощущение что не видят сеть
<Ilshat> Irvingel: ошибки не выводит? может лог есть
<Irvingel> где логи хранятся подскажите плиз
<Ilshat> посмотри. /var/log
<Ilshat> мож че найдешь
<Ilshat> я клиенты не использую. так что не знаю точно, логируются ли. хотя по сути должны
<Ilshat> можно еще запустить через терминал и смотреть ошибки, который выводит
<Irvingel> щас попробую через терминал запустить...
<Irvingel> (evolution:5534): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'paste-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'
<Irvingel> (evolution:5534): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'copy-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'
<Ilshat> чет ошибки мне мало о чем говорят :-D чето с классом папок, с таргетами (видимо сервера, откуда берутся)
<Irvingel> evolution-mail-Message: Error occurred while existing dialogue active:
<Irvingel> Для завершения данной операции необходимо подключение к сети
<sharikoff> =)
<Irvingel> Thunderbird тоже сеть не видит
<sharikoff> дело было не в бобине
<SergeyIT> шпион провод надкусил
<Ilshat> бяда.
<Ilshat> мож банально iptables? хыхы
<Irvingel> что с ними делать?)
<Irvingel> только недавно с винды слез
<Ilshat> sudo iptables -L
<sharikoff> -F
<sharikoff> =)
<Ilshat> хы
<Ilshat> команда "все будет хорошо" )
<sharikoff> вива ла революсьон
<sharikoff> iptables -F
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, лучше ла эволюсьон
<Ilshat> врятли у человека только сшедшего с винды есть правила.
<Irvingel> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Irvingel> target     prot opt source               destination
<Irvingel> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<Irvingel> target     prot opt source               destination
<Irvingel> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Irvingel> target     prot opt source               destination
<Ilshat> ну вотЪ. все чисто.
<sharikoff> Irvingel: не сюда
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro постят такие штуки
<sharikoff> нефиг тут в уютный чатег какать
<Irvingel> уйду на пол часа...
<sharikoff> traceroute до куда нибудь
<Ilshat> до поп сервера
<sharikoff> может он до имап сервера хочет =)
<sharikoff> или до смтп
<Ilshat> может может
<sharikoff> может и хочет
<Ilshat> хочет и может
<sharikoff> просто хочет поэтому и сввалил на полчаса
<sharikoff> потому что уже так хочет что не может
<Ilshat> юзаем веб морду
<sharikoff> мы ему тут понимаешь цомутер починяем.. а он
<Ilshat> бяда бяда. usb таки валяется.
<sharikoff> ножками к верху?
<Ilshat> кто ж его знает. кто ж его видет
<sharikoff> они всегда так лежат
<Ilshat> включим , посмотрим. в каком он там положение
<Ilshat> о научился убивать юсб порт. правда это не помогает в воскрешение
<Irvingel> тут
<Irvingel> ~$ traceroute6 pop.mail.ru
<Irvingel> traceroute: unknown host pop.mail.ru
<Irvingel> ~$ ping pop.mail.ru
<Irvingel> PING pop.mail.ru (94.100.184.76) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Irvingel> 64 bytes from pop.mail.ru (94.100.184.76): icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=47.1 ms
<Irvingel> 64 bytes from pop.mail.ru
<Ilshat> если есть nmap, то nmap pop.mail.ru -p 110
<sharikoff> днс косячит
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132453
<Ilshat> чудеса. косяки видимо все так в самих клиентах. либо в настройках
<sharikoff> nslookup ya.ru
<xardax> все ку
<sharikoff> tracepatch ya.ru
<xardax> всем* :\
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132454
<sharikoff> трейспатч
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132455
<sharikoff> у тя 2 канала в инет?
<Irvingel> один
<sharikoff> или чо он там на первом хопе заикается то?
<sharikoff> а трейсроут до яндекса?
<sharikoff> traceroute ya.ru
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132456
<sharikoff> ну круто, че..
<sharikoff> несрастухи какие то
<sharikoff> telnet pop.mail.ru 110
<sharikoff> коннектится?
<Irvingel> telnet pop.mail.ru 110
<Irvingel> Trying 1.0.0.0...
<Irvingel> пока на этом стоит
<Ilshat> очь странно
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> открой /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> и на пасту его
<sharikoff> хотя впринципе и так все ясно...
<iuq> хаха.. .кто-то резольвы на роутере, поломал
<sharikoff> там 192.168.1.1
<sharikoff> надо там первой строчкой написать
<iuq> думаю придется обнулить роутер
<sharikoff> nameservr
<sharikoff> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Irvingel> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Irvingel> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<sharikoff> и попробовать куда нть зателнтетиццо
<sharikoff> во во
<sharikoff> камменти строчку
<sharikoff> поставь впереди nameserver  значек №
<sharikoff> блин
<sharikoff> #
<sharikoff> вот такой
<sharikoff> и пиши следующей строчкой
<Ilshat> ша убьешь соединение человеку. потом мы его не увидем. а он будет видеть только винду в будущем )
<sharikoff> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<iuq> nameserv 192.168.0.1
<sharikoff> интересно как это я его убью
<Irvingel> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Irvingel> # nameserver 192.168.1.1
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> дописывай
<sharikoff> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<sharikoff> следующей строчкой
<iuq> У него что нету роутера?
<sharikoff> да есть
<Irvingel> это dns прописываем?
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> но мы не будем корявыми прововскими днсами пользоваться
<Irvingel> дописал
<sharikoff> которые засосало в модем
<sharikoff> сохраняй
<iuq> sharikoff, http://bit.ly/nDyN9b
<Irvingel> перезапустить соединение надо?
<sharikoff> ytn
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> ненадо ничего
<sharikoff> все уже работает
<sharikoff> пингани чо нть по имени
<Irvingel> telnet pop.mail.ru 110
<Irvingel> Trying 94.100.184.74...
<Irvingel> Connected to pop.mail.ru.
<Irvingel> Escape character is '^]'.
<Irvingel> +OK
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> пробуй мыльник свой
<Ilshat> чудеса.
<SergeyIT> учи матчасть
<Ilshat> 8.8.8.8 dns локлаьный?
<Ilshat> локальный
<sharikoff> гугловский
<sharikoff> двоечники
<SergeyIT> )
<sharikoff> ищо есть 8.8.4.4
<sharikoff> так вам убогим на всякий
<sharikoff> шепну на ушко
<Ilshat> та ну
<sharikoff> ну да
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> смысл в следующем
<Ilshat> не охота любопытному гуглу выдавать допольнительную стату
<sharikoff> есть у чувака модем
<sharikoff> который получает ип и днсы автоматом
<sharikoff> провайдер наверное билайн какой нть
<Irvingel>  а у мейла imap есть?
<sharikoff> комп подхватывает по дхцп адрес модема как днс
<sharikoff> а мы маленичко обманули и прописали свой
<SergeyIT> это у майла спроси
<Irvingel> пров ЮТК
<sharikoff> неважно
<sharikoff> такая же шарашка стопудова
<Ilshat> а че у модемов свои айпишники есть?
<sharikoff> откуда ты што
<sharikoff> просто ставишь в уголок на подоконник и все
<sharikoff> можно даже не включать
<SergeyIT> )
<Ilshat> слава богу я забыл , что такое модем.
<sharikoff> адсл модем
<Irvingel> а модет в модеме прописать сразу 8.8.8.8?
<sharikoff> можно и так
<Ilshat> так ведь у adsl модемов есть адреса ip
<sharikoff> но это уже продвинутая магия
<sharikoff> да откуда
<sharikoff> окстись
<Irvingel> и пусть на всех компах на модем ссылается по умолчанию
<Ilshat> 192.168.0.1
<sharikoff> Irvingel: угу
<[Raiden]> можете поставить какой-нить pdnsd, и прописать на компе локалхост, а на модеме ип компа
<[Raiden]> при установке надо выбрать юз корневых серверов. Потом можно перенастроить
<Irvingel> Preferred DNS Server: 168.95.1.1
<Irvingel> щас в модеме так
<sharikoff> меняй не боись
<Irvingel> а DNS Relay Selection что выбирать?
<sharikoff> а чо там было?
<sharikoff> у меня тупее модем чем твой
<sharikoff> там нету такого
<sharikoff> там есть рип зато
<sharikoff> который с успехом и юзается
<Irvingel> Disable DNS Relay
<Irvingel> Use Auto Discovered DNS server Only
<Irvingel> Use User Discovered DNS server Only
<Irvingel> по умолчанию авто стоит
<[Raiden]> выбери последнее
<[Raiden]> если свой прописал
<Irvingel> свой прописал, а тот что был прописан как альтернативный поставил, на всякий случай)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> вдруг ностальгия по глюкам замучит
<Irvingel> теперь все заработало) всем пасибо)
<sharikoff> спасибо не булькает
<sharikoff> =)
<Irvingel> :)
<Irvingel> может  еще с одной проблемой поможете раобраться?:-[ драйвера на нвидию видимо криво встают, вместо консолей черный экран
<Irvingel> и в начале при загрузке не логотип убунты а белые артефакты
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/617413
<[Raiden]> Irvingel: пакетами ставил или нет?
<[Raiden]> если нет, читай это
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Irvingel> ставил из система-администрирование-доп. драйвера
<SergeyIT> а чего не устраивало из коробки?
<[Raiden]> Irvingel: тогда незжаю. Посвежей может попробовать
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> тут правда не всегда самые свежие
<Irvingel> причем пробовал и нвидевский и открытый
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Из коробки закрытые не ставятся
<[Raiden]> а открытые всё ещё похуже
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], да ну! А я не знал (
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а похуже для чего?
<Umren> [Raiden]: как это из коробки закрытые на нвидию не ставятся?
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132459
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: для всего. Композит, 3дигры, декодинг видео. Апсолютно для всего.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], мне, к примеру, ничего этого не надо )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: тогда тебе и видеокарта от нвидии никчему
<[Raiden]> )
<Irvingel> кстати кто каким IRC клиентом пользуется?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а у меня нвидии и нет, старые ати только ))
<[Raiden]> А, ну тогда понятно
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, кто каким )
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз как сетевой принтер настроить в убунте?
<Ilshat> в гугле много статей
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, cups
<Irvingel> &
<Irvingel> ?
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57828.0
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, чем можно удалить данные с винта так, что бы они не подлежали восстановлению более?
<artus> cat /dev/urandom > винт
<artus> и так пару раз)
<SergeyIT> а лучше 3
<Ilshat> а вдруг чел наивный )
<SergeyIT> наивные линукс неосилят
<liveadmin> удивительно, что мне вчера никто не предложил почистить кэш apt , перед тем как переустанавливать все зависимости и пакеты...
<artus> зачем кеш чистить?
<Ilshat> может обновить кеш?
<liveadmin> длинная история.
<liveadmin> что бы в qtcreator дизайнер работал.
<SergeyIT> liveadmin, а как это он не работал?
<artus> liveadmin,  аптитуде пользуй)
<Ilshat> кстати, где лежит кеш?
<liveadmin> вот так не работал. вчера тут весь день пытались мне помочь его запустить, но все попытки были тщетны. Он не запускается. Вылетает с Ошибкой сегментирования.
<liveadmin> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ilshat> пасяб
<liveadmin> Я глянул сегодня, оказывается он у меня кьют ставил как раз из кэша.
<liveadmin> И все библиотеки тоже. Может быть какой то пакет поврежден был... черт его знает
<liveadmin> сейчас очистил, пытаюсь заново ставить с реп.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<liveadmin> ахахаха
<liveadmin> [Raiden], прикинь, запустился :D
<[Raiden]> поздравляю. Кэш я не догадался предложить почистить
<[Raiden]> П ри отключении реп и переустанвоке не лишнее
<liveadmin> всего то почитсил кэш, и заново преставил библиотеки кьюта.) libqtcore4 + зависимости, и libqtgui4 + зависимости. пургом.
<baronos> завтра за буком пойду и куплю с виндой специально чтоб ее снести и поставит убунту))
<liveadmin> дак попроси что бы они венду выпилили сразу., должны дешевле продать.
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз, скачал дрова CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN.tar.gz с оф сайта кенона, как теперь их поставить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: зря
<[Raiden]> в теории можно вернуть бачей 50 за винду
<liveadmin> Irvingel скорее всего ты скачал исходники дров, их компилить надо.
<liveadmin> [Raiden], на практике работает тоже.
<liveadmin> [Raiden], я диск возвращал. Там в условиях договора написано было)
<liveadmin> мы нам диск - мы вам деньги
<liveadmin> вы*
<[Raiden]> по грибы сходил недавно http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0926/h_1317035816_8502330_d63a9cba39.jpeg
<baronos>  буду чистый брать с нвидией видюхой
<stolzus> baronos: а сэкономленые деньги пожертвуй лучше
<stolzus> кому-нить
<[Raiden]> Irvingel: там обычно есть ридми и интсталл в самом архиве
<[Raiden]> надо читать их
<Ilshat> пожертвуй винду ком нить
<[Raiden]> с ноутами диски обычно не дают с виндой
<liveadmin> [Raiden] мне давали три раза.
<[Raiden]> там оем + утилита от производителя для создания дисков для отката или раздел скрытый дял воссстановления
<liveadmin> [Raiden] Windows 7 starter
<liveadmin> нет нет, отдельно виндос.
<liveadmin> запечатаный
<[Raiden]> Я 2 ноута покупал в обоих было как я сказал
<liveadmin> и дрова отдельно
<liveadmin> P.S я покупал ноуты фирмы Lenovo
<[Raiden]> я hp и toshiba
<stolzus> thinkpad?
<liveadmin> да.
<liveadmin> T410S
<liveadmin> и ideapad
<liveadmin> 2 штуки
<artus> liveadmin, харош офтопить
<artus> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Ilshat> пк лучше :Р
<liveadmin> нашел с чем сравнить.
<Ilshat> кстати , как ся чувствует убунту на ноутах?
<[Raiden]> Мне тоже десктопы нравятся. ! ноут покупал знакомому(просто выберал) и 1 родственнику в подарок.
<[Raiden]> 1*
<liveadmin> Мне тоже дескоты нравятся. Только их с собой не потаскаешь.
<liveadmin> Мне тоже ноуты нравятся. Их с собой можно взять.
<[Raiden]> А оно надо?
<liveadmin> в моем случае да.)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Ilshat> я скоро сделаю сервер из ноута. извращенство, но зато бесперебойность на часа 2  имеется
<|rapidsp|> есть телефоны :)
<liveadmin> У меня стоял апач сервер на ноуте , Benq под дебианом. Сайт на нем висел. Постоянный ип был.
<Ilshat> айпи статического нету. юзаю динднс
<liveadmin> Основная цель была удаленное хранилище ( ftp сервер. )
<Ilshat> rapidsp, угу. особенно андрюхи, которые как родные.
<Irvingel> ~/Загрузки/CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN/32-bit_Driver/Debian$ sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-capt_2.20-1_i386.deb
<Irvingel> Выбор ранее не выбранного пакета cndrvcups-capt.
<Irvingel> (Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент установлено 137957 файлов и каталогов.)
<Irvingel> Распаковывается пакет cndrvcups-capt (из файла cndrvcups-capt_2.20-1_i386.deb)...
<Irvingel> dpkg: зависимости пакетов не позволяют настроить пакет cndrvcups-capt:
<Irvingel>  cndrvcups-capt зависит от cndrvcups-common (>= 2.20), однако:
<Irvingel>   Пакет cndrvcups-common не установлен.
<Irvingel> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр cndrvcups-capt (--install):
<Irvingel>  проблемы зависимостей -- оставляем не настроенным
<Irvingel> Обрабатываются триггеры для ureadahead ...
<Irvingel> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Irvingel> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Irvingel>  cndrvcups-capt
<artus>  @kick Irvingel
<Irvingel> ой
<Ilshat> эмм
<Irvingel> сори)
<artus> @voice Irvingel
<artus> Irvingel, еще раз и бан
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<liveadmin> Irvingel ошибся консолью?
<liveadmin> :D
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132465
<Irvingel> типо того... не думал что там так много будет
<Irvingel> что не так делаю позскажите плиз
<liveadmin> дак а зависимости не судьба поставить?
<Irvingel> там 2 .deb пакета, как их поставить?
<Ilshat> ставь через gnome, у мну проблемы с зависимостями исчезают
<liveadmin> через gnome? ??
<Ilshat> запускаю так.
<liveadmin> лолшто?
<Ilshat> не консольно так скажем )
<liveadmin> Что именно?) software-center или synaptic ?
<Ilshat> где как.
<liveadmin> gdeb?
<Ilshat> на одном пк синаптик идет. на другом центр
<artus> cbyfgnbr tckb xt dtplt tcnm
<artus> синаптик если че везде есть
<liveadmin> у меня раньше стоял gdeb всегда. потом забил.
<Ilshat> я пару раз возился консольно, потом попробовал так запустить через проводник. что то про зависимости промолчал
<liveadmin> причем он раньше ставился даже кажется вместе с убунтой.
<Ilshat> видимо зависимости скачивает Сам
<[Raiden]> Irvingel: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132466
<[Raiden]> кто хочет в 1 клик, и кому кажется что центр тормоз, делайте sudo apt-get install gdebi и в свойствах пакетов выберите что бы им открывалось
<[Raiden]> Irvingel: ищи пакеты котоыре требуются или sudo dpkg -r то-что поставил
<[Raiden]> возможно пакеты не под убунту
<[Raiden]> собраны
<liveadmin> А я вот не помню. У гдеби что то было на вроде --quiet, что бы он не спрашивал ничего, и подтверждал сам установку.
<Irvingel> gs-esp просит...
<Irvingel> а где его взять то...
<Ilshat> apt-cache search gs-esp
<Ilshat> sudo apt-get install gs-esp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdebi сам может зависимости доставить, если найдет откуда
<Irvingel> Для пакета gs-esp не найден кандидат на установку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> репа нужна или сам пакет
<Ilshat> как узнать, в каком репе находится пакет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугл
<Ilshat> эх ти
<Ilshat> в гуглю я направляю только если много писать надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ns2.canonical.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&lang=ru&searchon=names&keywords=gs-esp
<Retry> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, как передавать файлы на фтп в автоматическом режиме, без замены файлов. Искал в гугле, читал ман стандартного клиента не смог найти.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется 6 результат в гугле
<copyerfiled> подскажите, как через терминал просканировать сеть?
<Ilshat> сканировать на что
<copyerfiled> ну допустим на http и на пинг
<Ilshat> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Fail!
<Ilshat> пиши ping
<Retry> copyerfiled: nmap консольный если что
<Ilshat> пойду домой. рабочее время истекло
<copyerfiled> пинг понятно, во нмап, а как юзать незнаю :(
<znoom> man nmap (:
<copyerfiled> да эт понятно
<copyerfiled> вот он мне выдает что хост даун, как сфоримровать запрос, чтобы он мне выдал только те что отвечают?
<Irvingel> что то я так и не пойму как оттуда скачать этот gs-esp :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тыкай сначала в свой дистриб, потом внизу будет ссылка скачать, там выбери любое зеркало
<Irvingel> не вижу ни одной ссылки на скачку:(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой дистриб?
<Alagos> Если сделать глубокое форматирование или cat /dev/urandom > винт то инфу никак потом нельзя будет восстановить?
<Irvingel> 11.04
<Alagos> челвоек использует винду...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Irvingel: это натти нарвал?
<Irvingel> уху
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Irvingel: там для маверика только
<Irvingel> хм... можт те драйвера мне и не подойдут...
<Irvingel> http://www.canon.ru/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP-1120.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:203-823414&page=1&type=download
<Irvingel> 11.04 не вижу тут( варианты поставить на мою систему то есть?
<openvoid> Alagos, пусть загрузится с лайв сиди и дев зеро - достаточно а то рандом может дольше сид копить
<copyerfiled> Люди выручайте, вот беда, настроил самбу, дал доступ = share, тоесть без логина и пароля заходи бери, но вот один комп вин7 его юзер совпадает с юзером на сервере, и требует авторизации как быть?
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.1/24 | grep up
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT: спасибо
<copyerfiled> а по второй проблеме кто подскажет?
<SergeyIT> меняй имя
<copyerfiled> не вариант
<copyerfiled> мы не ищем легких путей :) шутка конечно, но надо щас решить ,чтоб потом такой ерунды не возникло :(
<SergeyIT> меняй имя
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT: ты действительно считаешь что без вариантов ?
<copyerfiled> Еще вопрос, на вин7 юзера я сменить не могу, можно переименовать юзера в самой убунте?
<openvoid> copyerfiled, map to guest = bad password
<copyerfiled> openvoid: извиняюсь непонял? вбить в ссамбу?
<openvoid> в smb.conf
<copyerfiled> спасибо ша праверю
<Irvingel> как научить убунту печатать на сетевых canon LBP 1120 и MF 5650 ? подключены к виндовой машине
<Irvingel> запарился уже гуглить:(
<openvoid> Irvingel, если для них есть дрова - то расшаренные принтеры с виндовой машины цепляются нормально
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, это самый легкий путь
<Irvingel> а где их взять то? дрова
<openvoid> а если нету то не важно виндовая машина или линуксовая - ничего не выйдет
<Retry> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, как передавать файлы на фтп в автоматическом режиме, без замены файлов. Искал в гугле, читал ман стандартного клиента не смог найти.
<Irvingel> на сайте кенона есть в списке поддерживаемых заканчивается на Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop , у меня 11.04...
<Irvingel> можно ли их поставить как-то?
<copyerfiled> openvoid: непомогло, может нужно отключить синхронизацию с юзвероми Unix?
<copyerfiled> openvoid: сорри не там вбил
<openvoid> в [global] секцию
<openvoid> а можно и отключить синхрониззацию - нафиг она на шаре для всех - тогда map to guest = bad user - и рассадник вирусов готов :)
<copyerfiled> openvoid: так там security = share
<copyerfiled> нам нужно чтоб это был рассадник всего, будь то файлы или вирусы или порнография
<[pragma]> openvoid: а что не так с map to guest = bad user?
<copyerfiled> главное чтоб все могли заходить и творить что хочешь
<Irvingel> помогите плиз с зависимостью gs-esp разобраться( никак не поуме откуда можно скачать/поставить, у меня 11.04
<Irvingel> Natty Narwhal
<copyerfiled> openvoid: отключение синхронизации это какраз то что мне нужно или нет?
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, про принтеры на форуме глянь...
<[pragma]> copyerfiled: может ещё browseable = yes добавить?
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, привет, что сломал?
<[pragma]> ойойой неслушайтеменяяневыспался:)
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<gaga_rin> у мну всё стабилно
<[pragma]> полёт нормальный?)
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, ...лежит? )
<gaga_rin>  16:50:37 up 7 days,  7:28,  1 user,  load average: 0.12, 0.18, 0.11
<Irvingel> на форумах написано ставить cndrvcups-common и cndrvcups-capt, но комон просит gs-esp который никак не могу найти(
<Irvingel> E: Для пакета gs-esp не найден кандидат на установку
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, в 10.04 есть в репах - дамми пекадж
<copyerfiled>  [pragma]:  так и выставлено
<Irvingel> у меня 11.04
<SergeyIT> значит его уже выпилили
<Irvingel> и что теперь делать?
<Irvingel> без принтера работать не вариант... и в винду прыгать чтоб что-то напечатать тоже
<Irvingel> есть вариант поставить от 10.04 как-то?
<copyerfiled> openvoid: непрокатило с синх, сделал как ты сказал, все работает, спасибо огромное!
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=58007.0
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150468.0
<Irvingel> нашел
<Irvingel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 помогло это
<Irvingel> встало все ок, в остальных манах упирался в зависимость gs-esp про которую в мане или ничего или установщик просто не видит его
<Irvingel> всем спс)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, скажите, а как через Nmap найти все устройства в сети?
<Alagos> Парни, IDE винт поднимется от двд-шного шлейфа и в его порте? Попробовал подключить - не видит... Может нужно что то в биосе включить?
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled,  я же тебе вроде дал команду
<SergeyIT> Alagos, а разъем подключил правильно?
<[Raiden]> убежал он уже.
<[Raiden]> в иде перемчки просто есть примари\слейв
<[Raiden]> если 2 устройства - это важно
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT: так да, а как искать скажем принтеры сетевые?
<copyerfiled> причем хочется все одной коммандой, все устройства откликающиеся на пинг, хттп, и прочее, все что может быть в обычной сети
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TFQDyZyMxO4
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, очень долго sudo nmap -v -O -A -sS 192.168.0.1/24
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT:  спасибо!
<[Raiden]> qtcurve очень хочется с поддержкой гтк3
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, есть еще: smbclient -L "сервер"  - посмотреть самба ресурсы, может что для cups есть, не пользовал...
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT: спасибо
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а зачем такая поддержка?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто настраивал redmine так что бы ставились задания через почту (gmail)
<ykweb> Доброго времени суток
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/grub-customizer-2-2-released-and-installation-instructions-included.html
<liveadmin> Кто нибудь знает, что означает параметр запуска %F в ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> liveadmin: Где конкретно?
<[Raiden]> скорее всего это значит выделеный файл или все выделенные файлы
<liveadmin> Хороший вопрос , я либо ошибся, либо не вспомню никак.  Помоему у ATI драйвера висело на запуске. Я еще удивился так, и запомнил его.
<yurau> простой вопрос
<yurau> как отключит mysql из автозагрузки?
<novns> yurau, кто отключит?
<yurau> я
<novns> так это надо у тебя и спрашивать, тогда
<novns> или ты имел в виду "отключить"?
<yurau> да. удалять его не хочу
<novns> update-rc.d
<yurau> сделал
<novns> что сделал? надо читать ман и писать аргументы
<yurau> sudo update-rc.d mysql disable
<novns> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<yurau> погоди перегружусь
<novns> зачем перегружаться?
<novns> остановить его и всё
<yurau> а вдруг не сработает
<aleksei`> всем ку
<yurau> не помогло
<yurau> он всеравно в процессах
<novns> yurau, кде?
<yurau> нет гном 2
<novns> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<yurau> novns: апачи я через bum отключил
<novns> мне всё равно
<yurau> mysql помойму как-то через upstart работает
<novns> http://superuser.com/questions/138116/disable-mysql-startup-in-ubuntu-10-04
<novns> надо редактировать /etc/init.d/mysql.conf
<yurau> минуту надо глянуть
<yurau> там нет такого файла
<novns> а какой есть?
<yurau> ссылка mysql на /lib/init/upstart-job
<yurau> novns: в каталоге /etc/init есть файл mysql.conf
<novns> значит он
<yurau> сейчас попробую закосантать старт он
<copyerfiled> Вечер добрый! Поставили самбу сервер на разделе ext3, закинули туда файловую базу 1С, все работает мягко говоря через попу, запускается 1с с 5-7 раза :( что делать? в чем может быть проблема?
<yurau> novns: твой совет помог http://superuser.com/questions/138116/disable-mysql-startup-in-ubuntu-10-04
<yurau> это очень сложно
<yurau> у меня 11.04
<iuq> счет 1, 2, 3 много, как программировать?
<iuq> И где это чаще всего используется?
<novns> iuq, чего?
<iuq> Счет 1,2,3 много.
<Umren> наркоман шоле?
<iuq> Доступные языки, позволяют реализовать хоть лысого черта, а если мне нужно, сделать простейшую функцию какой язык выбрать?
<Umren> ты с какой галактики?
<[Raiden]> while :;do echo "простая функция" ;done
<yurau> во во. берешь примерчик и изменяешь
<yurau> iuq: у меня доступный язык php. он и в командной строке работает и в вебе.
<novns> yurau, задачу подробнее
<Umren> iuq: а какие цели у тебя? зачем тебе это?
<[Raiden]> вообще я бы советывал питон или  яву учить. Баш рулит для автоматизации и для связки консольных программ. А вот гуй на нем почти невозможно , если только kdialog или аналог на гтк.
<Umren> [Raiden]: яву нафиг
<yurau> novns: это iuq спрашивает
<novns> ява всё
<[Raiden]> Umren: зная яву можно писать раснирения для гном-шелла
<[Raiden]> ш
<Umren> [Raiden]: яваскрипт ты имел ввиду?
<novns> ява всё, явы нет
<Umren> [Raiden]: javascript это не ява
<novns> а яваскрипт - совсем другое
<Umren> забавно как чувак обранил пару бессвязных фраз, а мы тут уже бросились советовать
<[Raiden]> Umren: конечно , и так ясн очто скрипт
<Umren> кхм.. ну когда говорят, ява это значит ява
<[Raiden]> хотя может оно и не надо. Фиг знает сколько этот  гном-шелл проживет
<Umren> а яваскрипт это яваскрипт, под одним нельзя понимать другое
<liveadmin> ахаха , "счет 1,2,3 много"
<[Raiden]> я и не понимаю другое
<liveadmin> что это было?)
<Umren> liveadmin: ЛСД
<novns> самые тупые шутки - про наркотики
<Umren> зато тут они к месту
<liveadmin> лопата?
<liveadmin> вот 1,2,3 это было смешно
<Umren> на самом деле самые тупые шутки - про геев :)
<ViruSkin> иногда в таких моментах надо быть телепатом :)
<novns> пусть у нас есть целочисленная переменная n
<novns> (n < 4 ? n : 'много')
<novns> всё
<novns> задача решена, можно пить чай
<liveadmin> while (i<n) {i++}; n=over100500
<liveadmin> счёт :D
<liveadmin> раз два три четыре пять - с детства с рифмой я дружу. Шесть семь восемь девять десять - потому что не дибил. ок.
<iuq> Лопата? Есть например человек, который хочет получить IMEI код всех телефонов с которых регистрировалась его SIM карта
<iuq> Без подобных примитивов здесь ни как
<liveadmin> можно конечно еще и таймеры запилить, они будут секунды считать пока while будет плюсоваться. двойной счёт будет :D
<iuq> А ни чего, что возможности компьютеров слегка ограничены?
<novns> iuq, здесь можно прекрасно обойтись без таких примитивов
<liveadmin> iuq отсыпь а? :D
<iuq> А вы думаете, здесь можно без примитивов. Кто из вас читал что-нибудь по Ци?
<liveadmin> Ци? я сейчас плакаю уже...)
<novns> iuq, здесь - это на канале убунты
<iuq> Бедный живой админ
<liveadmin> Чел, отсыпь что там употребляешь :D
<iuq> Воды, тебе могу отлить, отработанной
<Umren> Энергия Ци.
<liveadmin> +
<iuq> короче, читайте мантру. Освойте ASM. И да прибудет с вами сила ПКова...
<Umren> iuq: ты сегодня стоял на одной ноге?
<iuq> Я сегодня стоял на одной руке!!!
<novns> на одной?
<Umren> iuq: Энергия Ци должна выходить из верхней дрхамы и входить в нижнюю пнерму.
<Umren> iuq: ты достиг 3го уровня просвятления Энергии Ци?
<copyerfiled> iuq: теперь ты настоящий даос, осталось научиться печатать пальцами ног на клаве
<copyerfiled> вслепую!
<Umren> Настоящий даос печатает пальцами ног не печатая, потому что незачем :D
<Umren> ибо таков путь.
<[Raiden]> лол
<Umren> Энергии Ци, кодов IMEI и законов ASM
<[Raiden]> Правильно , зачем печатать, придут другие и напечатают. Деяние через недеяние
<[Raiden]> кажется я заразился
<copyerfiled> шас админ придет и направит на нас процедуру ban
<liveadmin> на счёт 1 2 3 много
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> всеравно тихо
<copyerfiled> тихо это потому что мне никто неможет сказать как настроить самбу чтоб файловая база 1С наконец нормально заработала !!!! :'(
<Umren> ладно, не смешно на самом деле.. меня удивляет как он регистрацию ника прошел
<iuq> wasm!
<Umren> iuq: ты еще и огрызаешьься??))
<solvex> copyerfiled: а что с самбой не так?
<copyerfiled> поставили самбу для использования баз 1с, открывает раза с 5ого, а так просто 1с вылетает при запуске базы
<copyerfiled> компа всего 2, которые общаются с базами
<solvex> права?
<solvex> по одному заходят? или так же?
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled: попробуй с другой (тестовой) базой того же типа
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled: и напиши тест
<solvex> напиши свой 1С
<Sergey_IT> solvex, зачем, просто тестовую базу
<liveadmin> с блекджеком и ...
<copyerfiled> даже по одному также немогут зайти
<copyerfiled> постоянно вылетает
<shenmue> и куртизанками
<copyerfiled> раза с 5ого или с 7ого, да завтра придется пробывать тестовую
<copyerfiled> и в тестовой сети
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, другого пути нет
<wolf_metal> есть кто?
<wolf_metal> при установке проги форточной выдает Could not call proc., как с этим бороться?
<novns> wolf_metal, под вайном?
<wolf_metal> запускаю екзешник двойным кликом, после выбора языка выдает эту ошибку
<Sergey_IT> wolf_metal, запускай в виндоуз
<novns> wolf_metal, wine надо из ppa распоследней версии, для начала
<novns> затем, выяснить какой библиотеки не хватает и поставить с помощью winetricks
<novns> под виндой - тоже вариант, тем более сейчас все умеют виртуализацию без всякой эмуляции
<Sergey_IT> вайн - это костыль
<novns> не совсем
<wolf_metal> <novns>  я в линуксе не так давно, большинство не понимаю что вы пишите
<novns> wolf_metal, значит надо гуглить непонятные слова
<Sergey_IT> novns, 2 костыля?
<wolf_metal> эх, там тоже все как то непонятно, вайн у меня стоит
<novns> Sergey_IT, пол-костыля
<wolf_metal> просто хотел гамалку поставить, а тут засада
<Sergey_IT> novns, спорный вопрос, давай голосовалку!
<novns> Sergey_IT, на, держи
<novns> голосуй - не голосуй, всё равно путин будет
<wolf_metal> и почему у меня плюс перед ником? и как отправлять сообщение здесь конкретному человеку
<Sergey_IT> нарооод!!! Вайн - 2 костыля или полкостыля? Высказывайтесь ))
<novns> wolf_metal, плюс - потому что заплюсовали, а сообщения надо отправлять красиво
<wolf_metal> а как это красиво?
<novns> ну как - сообщения должны быть интересными, грамматически правильно построенными
<novns> ну и с богатым словарным запасом, разумеется
<Sergey_IT> в стихах )
<wolf_metal> ))
<Sergey_IT> dmay, чего молчишь? Спишь, что ли?
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT: а ты не ставил 1с всвязке с Postgresql ?
<rapidsp> а что такое вайн?
<wolf_metal> ну поставил я себе недавно линукс, тот что Ubuntu, вроде все хорошо, и глюков форточных нет, и музыка, контакт, все пашет хорошо. да вот беда, решил стрес я снять, да с играми беда, непонятно как , непонятно что и поставить мне никак)))
<copyerfiled> rapidsp: Эмулятор винды
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, не видел его даже - не моя область
<rapidsp> copyerfiled: Wine Is Not Emulator - WINE !
<copyerfiled> :)
<copyerfiled> значит "нот эмулятор"
<Sergey_IT> за что дмея задмеяли, узурпаторы???
<copyerfiled> велика разница
<wolf_metal> wine - это то что помогает линуксу понять проги виндовса
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: наверное за злобное дмейство
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, а вот тестированием БД занимался когда-то
<rapidsp> wolf_metal: скорее наоборот :)
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, не то слово ;)
<wolf_metal> как так)
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, иногда тоже подмеить хочется )
<liveadmin> rapidsp, ога рекурсивно взываемый получается не эмулятор(Не эмулятор((Не эмулятор) не эмулятор))
<wolf_metal> я так понимаю тут сложно попросить помощи
<Sergey_IT> wolf_metal, в чем?
<liveadmin> Потому что wine в фразе "Wine Is Not Emulator" будет вызываться так же и в самой функции. и уйдет в рекурсию
<novns> wolf_metal, я уже ответил вам, гуглите дальше
<novns> wolf_metal, и ещё раз - wine надо самой распоследней версии, а не штатный
<Sergey_IT> wolf_metal, вообще-то с вайном надо на другой канал
<novns> и winetricks Для решения вопросов
<novns> *для
<liveadmin> купите CrossOver и не парьтесь
<novns> свежий вайн есть в ppa
<liveadmin> там саппорт есть - вот они обязаны вам буду ответить нга любой вопрос
<wolf_metal> эммм, nowns, где взять wine самой распоследней версии? Sergey_IT, какой канал? liveadmin, покупать ничего не собираюсь)))
<novns> wolf_metal, взять в ppa
<novns> что такое ppa - гуглить
<wolf_metal> что такое ppa&
<wolf_metal> jr
<liveadmin> ну тогда учитесь гуглить.)
<novns> самое смешное, что даже на сайте вайна всё написано в подробностях
<liveadmin> кстати да.
<wolf_metal> надо будет зайти)
<novns> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<liveadmin> только с вопросами как читать, уже не к нам))
<wolf_metal> ок
<rapidsp> "wine ppa" в гугл ввести религия не позволяет :)
<Sergey_IT> wolf_metal, http://wiki.winehq.org/IRC?highlight=%28irc%29#head-021c1db9a6c2c6476c2073b7fbee4a1df5cffc93
<Sergey_IT> wolf_metal, ради игрушки столько заморочек...
<wolf_metal> да
<Sergey_IT> wolf_metal, поставь дуум и не мучайся
<Sergey_IT> ушел
<liveadmin> дум тема
<liveadmin> ...или фульфштеин
<liveadmin> Да в принципе под линь куча интересных игр с хорошей графикой. Вроде пенубры, амнезии... UnrealTournament. quakelive, openarena, savage2, postal 2, машинариум, остальные уже не помню. едреня феня их, и робят без всяческих жмуляторов.
<Sergey_IT> и сосрсы скачать можно )
<liveadmin> WorldOfGoo , And Yet It Moves тоже забавные.
<Sergey_IT> сорсы
<liveadmin> сорцы
<liveadmin> я понял, мог не искривлятся)
<Sergey_IT> привычка )
<liveadmin>  p.s. WorldOfGoo с рутрекера качал, бесплатно. В репах лежит платная.
<liveadmin> ну в принципе остальные тоже вышеперчисленные платные, но ко всем есть лекарства и кряки.
<stolzus> liveadmin: это запретная тема на этом канале
<liveadmin> запретная тема обсуждать их.
<liveadmin> скрывать факт их существования не имеет смысла.
<Sergey_IT> liveadmin, ты существуешь здесь только виртуально, как и любой другой )
<stolzus> ага, и ссылки кидать на кряки. главное не просить скачивать их. как бы просто так кинул, невзначай
<liveadmin> Sergey_IT капитан очевидность?
<Sergey_IT> liveadmin, до капитана не дослужился )
<liveadmin> я твоей шутки не понял. предупреждай лопатой.
<stolzus> http://www.google.ru/logos/2011/Googles_13th_Birthday-2011-hp.jpg
<liveadmin> http://www.google.ru/logos/ тут много их
<stolzus> день рождения корпорации добра
<liveadmin> ну всё. отмечать сегодня буду
<liveadmin> а теперь спать. пока пока.
<Umren> stolzus: so what?
<stolzus> а какие могут у меня быть варианты ответа на твой вопрос?
<stolzus> если я просто огласил факт
<Umren> кхм.. как это относится к убунту?
<Umren> или более того, кому это интересно? ) я понимаю, они бы халявные плюшки давали, ну или дали music/voice потестить в свой др
<Umren> а так.. ну пофиг как то )
<Umren> всем от ихнего др не холодно не жарко, так тут мона каждый день др объявлять васи соседа
<stolzus> ок. высказался? :)
<stolzus> молодец. возьми пирожок
<stolzus> но если при твоей попытке оффтопа, я тебя оболью говном, ты не обижайся :) я объясню это тем, что к убунту не имеет отношения
<stolzus> :3
<Sergey_IT> stolzus, брек
<^DEMOSS^> йо
<^DEMOSS^> куда прописать энтри во втором грубе, чтобы он исо файл цеплял у меня с партишена /iso ?
<^DEMOSS^> И где можно удалит ненужные пункты меню ? ( мем тесты и старый кернел )
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: я удалял в убунту твикере. но вроед можно через синаптик. там раздел кажется даже есть такой
<stolzus> хотя мем-тесты я не задавался целью удалять. они так и висят. думаю их можно в конфиге граба выпилить просто, если уж хочется
<^DEMOSS^> просто не делать груб-апдейт ?
<^DEMOSS^> или выпилить откуда-то еще , чтобы он не искал
<stolzus> с кернелами то проще. а с мем-тестами всё же я пас. ибо сам не делал
<stolzus> я не думаю, что это какой-то отдельный пакет, который удаляется. скорее просто сервис
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: в /etc/grub.d/040_custom
<[Raiden]> имя файла примерно, лень смотреть и апдйт-груб потом
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, старые ядра в синаптике выпили, но лучше оставлять 2 последних
<stolzus> я обычно удаляю старое ядро через пару месяцев работы
<Sergey_IT> можно и так, но за 2 месяца обычно новый апгрейд ядра приходит )
<stolzus> ага. чаще всего у меня предыдущее висит на запасе
<stolzus> как говорится, бережёного Докинз бережёт
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<User482[web]> Привет всем, у меня проблема! обновил ядро, сбились настройки иксов. переустанавливаю видеодрайвер (т.к. именно его настройки померли) а aptitude выдает следуещее: http://paste.org.ru/?ztpcw3 (тут смотреть)
<stolzus> User482[web]: ты не поверишь, как ты удачно попал в контекст :)
<User482[web]> бывает))
<stolzus> User482[web]: вернись на предыдущее
<User482[web]> больше нет вариантов? просто я с 2.6 до 3.0 обновился((( похоже такит придется...
<User482[web]> только вот не пойму чем дровам ядро не понравилось)
<stolzus> User482[web]: ты проприетарный драйвер ставил?
<User482[web]> я сказал aptitude install nvidia-96
<User482[web]> из рут консоли
<[Raiden]> а что вы пытаетесь сделать?
<User482[web]> в смысле для чего мне ядро новее? - так я вчера интересовался....http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168472.0
<User482[web]> чтоб не посторяться
<User482[web]> *повторяться
<stolzus> вредный пользователь, который не ставит пробелы после многоточия. xchat не распарсил
<[Raiden]> а.. забей на 10.04,  если не серьезная работа, лтс не надо. Точнее сначала с лайва проверь бету 11.10 или 11.04
<[Raiden]> или осваивай сборку ядра.
<[Raiden]> это не сложно в убунте, если вбить в гугл : cборка ядра ubuntu way
<stolzus> можно же настроить, чтобы определялось как хочешь. команды в консоли даже были
<User482[web]> дело в том что у меня нет времени на переустановки и тесты...я студент...систему с лета настроил и отладил - чтоб больше не трогать, а то у меня винт умирает от бэдов, а на новый денег нет... а сейчас возникла потребность работать с картой памяти 
<User482[web]> а с лайва пожалуй попробую.... 11.04 не могла - пробовал - надо 11.10 испытать
<[Raiden]> мне думается поставить бинарное ядро с ппа  - это примерно 5 минут.
<[Raiden]> а пересобрат ьи поставить - часа два +-
<User482[web]> что такое ппа, и что значит бинарное?
<[Raiden]> Ну, студент...
<[Raiden]> Personal Package Archives for Ubuntu - ppa
<[Raiden]> там короче репозитории разные
<[Raiden]> а бинарное - значит двоичный формат понятынй компьютеру, не текст и не и не исходник
<[Raiden]> т.е. собранное уже
<User482[web]> теперь понятно. я только недавно (7 месяцев как) перешел на линукс, так как мне надоели кряки, коды, вирусы и вся мелкомягкая ерунда. я только учусь =)
<[Raiden]> мы обсуждали вроде уже. Я линк давал, оттуда не пробовал ядро ставить?
<User482[web]> я таки оттуда и ставил
<[Raiden]> и не видит?
<User482[web]> таки обсуждали)
<[Raiden]> мобилу
<User482[web]> не видит
<User482[web]> все как и было
<[Raiden]> Ясно, тогда возможно в чем-то ещё проблема и я в тот раз ошибся.
<[Raiden]> а телефон какой?
<[Raiden]> а вижу
<User482[web]> смотрите комедию http://paste.org.ru/?mju3jb
<User482[web]> вот что это?
<User482[web]> я просто раз в три сек писал lsusb
<[Raiden]> блютуз есть на компе?
<User482[web]> неа...у меня динозавр
<User482[web]> был бы блютуз - не задавал бы глупых вопросов
<[Raiden]> да там тоже доработка может быть нужна. Такая инфа попалась http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/53966/
<User482[web]> переключаю телефон в режим модема, и его определяет как Motorola PCS E815 GSM Phone (AT)
<User482[web]> тут через блютуз....а я по шнурку
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], задача разовая?
<User482[web]> нет...в том то и дело....для разовой задачи я могу подготовить данные, потом перезагрузиться в паппи и оттуда скинуть
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], а в чем задача?
<User482[web]> задача в том, чтобы использовать телефон как носитель информации, в том числе сделанных на него фотографий, ну и как медиа плеер. хочется по-человечески...
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], так может телефон перепрошить надо?
<Sergey_IT> так можно долго гадать
<User482[web]> я живу в самой прекрасной непризнанной республике ПМР, где есть только один провайдер телефонной связи, и кмоему телефону по их теории подходит толтько их прошива, кастрирующая мой телефон, так что на нем нет ни джава ни скинов - нифига, хотÑ
<Sergey_IT> !255 > User482[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User482[web], please see my private message
<User482[web]> да...я поковыряю ещё....может найду порблему....на данный момент я похоже её нашел...нужно только вернуться на страое ядро, и доустановить кое-что.
<User482[web]> кажется у меня проблема с obex
<User482[web]> не все пакеты для работы с USB имеются
<User690[web]> Всем привет ! почему немогу через программу зайти? пишет режим +I
<User690[web]> помогите . как режим сменить?
<lukinfore> User690[web], ты про iрц телепатишь?
<User690[web]> ага про него
<lukinfore> i ето инвайт ведь
<lukinfore> вроде
<User690[web]> я не разбираюсь, в программе стоит +i и не убирается. на сервер зайти немогу вообще
<lukinfore> зайди как ченнел админ и смени, угу
<User690[web]> а как так сдлать?
<lukinfore> а юзермод i - хз
<User690[web]> спс попробую сейчас
<lukinfore> ...
<User690[web]> нет не помогает((
<User690[web]> Mode имя+i       вот что пишет при подключении
<User690[web]> <lukinfore>что делать незнаешь?
<lukinfore> это на фриноде?
<User690[web]> ага на нем
<lukinfore>  здесь тоже пишет
<lukinfore> и заходит
<lukinfore> не проблеиа в общем
<User690[web]> блин чеж делать то
<lukinfore> так а проблема в чем?
<User690[web]> в том что непускает на сервер. даже список каналов не выкидывает
<lukinfore> если написало +и имя то на сервер зашел
<lukinfore> /join #ubuntu-ru писал?
<User690[web]> обычно мне пишет , что то вроде привет ! и имя . а тут это сообщение и все ни туда ни сюда
<User690[web]> сейчас попробую
<User690[web]> во че пишет
<User690[web]> Mode #ubuntu-ru +ns by adams.freenode.net Mode #ubuntu-ru +ns by adams.freenode.net Создан канал #ubuntu-ru на сервере Вт сент. 27 02:00:14 2011
<User690[web]> может не через адамс заходить?
<lukinfore> хы, адамс троллит
<lukinfore> ну наверное
<User690[web]> ок. ща без него испробую
<lukinfore> irc.freenode.net
<User690[web]> <lukinfore> хехе! получилось ! Спасибо тебе добрый человек !
<paracelsss_> пока пытался.зайти , забыл что хотел спросить(
<lukinfore> так вот ты какой, User690[web]
<paracelsss_> :) ага
<paracelsss_> <lukinfore> тот адрес что ты написал. его ведь и небыло в описании подключения к чату. вот и гадай как попасть сюда ))
<[Raiden]> кто-то кучу текста напечатал про груб http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0
<paracelsss_> хорошая тема . когда то она меня интересовала очень
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<paracelsss_> привет
<Vladislaw> наконец-то сижу с ноута
<Vladislaw> народ, помогите плиз, вот задали http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=b7dJLfSD
<Vladislaw> или подскажите где можно спроситьэ
<User242[web]> Hi, pplz
<Vladislaw> хай
<[Raiden]> превью фб2 в арxиваторе ark http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0927/h_1317080398_3357934_1e4d93f6f4.png
<sharikoff> чо руснет лежит чтоль?
<paracelsss_> хз. через адамс неполучалось зайти
<sharikoff> через ринет тоже
<sharikoff> и напрямую тоже
<sharikoff> мож у них там регламент
<paracelsss_> как знать... понедельник день тяжелый )))
<Vladislaw> не запускается CGI пишет что не найдено, но если убрать директиву показывает исходник файла, что это может быть
<paracelsss_> Пошел спать. всем хорошей ночи ! или утра - у кого уже наступило)
<Vladislaw> помогите плиз
<Vladislaw> эх
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-27
<sharikoff> потупил и свалил? эх..
<baronos> не спим, мучаем линь нужен action, а то скучно)
<dek[web]> всем привет )
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> как там в убунте называется софтинка для проверки вебкамеры
<jlewka> кстати, с тач падом разобрался, все таки это был нум локс, просто его надо было нажимать одновременно с fn , как всегда все просто оказалось :)
<SergeyIT> dov4l - показывает видео4линукс параметры камеры
<jlewka> не... нужна та что идет по умолчанию
<jlewka> название похоже на ссыр вроже
<sharikoff> чиз
<jlewka> хм... нет не она, ошибся, но иона тоже пойдет...
<jlewka> вроде была какая то совсем простенькая..
<sharikoff> чиз?
<sharikoff> =))
<jlewka> нет, не чиз
<jlewka> так что по умолчанию в нетубочной версии идет
<jlewka> умеет ток показывать и снимать
<sharikoff> показывалкоснималка для ноутбуков?
<jlewka> наверно
<jlewka> да уже не важно эту скачал
<jlewka> просто, с мои модемом, она мне обошлась рублей в 10...
<jlewka> чизи...
<dek[web]> подскажите пжалста, перестала система видеть локальную сеть ( пишет DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<dek[web]> началось в пятницу после очередного обновления системы
<jlewka> а где это он пишет ?
<jlewka> dmesg ?
 * sharikoff подозревает что эта надпись никак не влияет на локалку
<jlewka> или на какие то опредленные действия?
<dek[web]> из файлового менеджера пытаешься зайти в "сеть"
<jlewka> а пинги куда нить идут?
<dek[web]> неа
<jlewka> пока ifconfig, route  и пинг на шлюз...
<jlewka> покажи
<dek[web]> вся сеть на Вин машинах, только одна на Убунте. раньше всё работало без проблем больше года
<jlewka> с iptables не баловался?
<dek[web]> ytn
<dek[web]> нет
<sharikoff> ifconfig покажи
<sharikoff> на paste.pro
<sharikoff> и скажи ип какой нть машинки в сети
<sharikoff> а то так и будешь канючить
<dek[web]> http://paste.pro/5132513
<dek[web]> сеть 192.168.1.10/55
<sharikoff> 55?
<sharikoff> ты уверен?
<jlewka> хы
<sharikoff> у тя сеть 24
<sharikoff> я те как хирург хирургу
<dek[web]> маршрутизатор раздаёт так
<sharikoff> немогет такого быть
<jlewka> dek[web], марш. выдал маску 255.255.255.0 = 24
<jlewka> откуда ты 55 берешь?
<dek[web]> вот всё работало чудно, с конца прошлой недели началось
<sharikoff> 55 не может быть
<jlewka> что ты делал на той неделе?
<dek[web]> если переставить начисто систему всё работает пока не обновишься (
<jlewka> dek[web], сделай пинг какой нить машинки и выложи
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/290571/4023bd39
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> route -n исчо покажи
<sharikoff> и ты щас в инете с нее сидишь?
<sharikoff> как с инетом соединяешься
<sharikoff> если да то скорее всего заменяется дефолтный маршрут
<sharikoff> и локалка отваливается
<sharikoff> короче одни и те же грабли
<User830[web]> hi
<User830[web]> подскажите что можно интересного установить на интернет-щлюз?
<User830[web]> *шлюз
<dek[web]> по прямому IP зштп идёт
<LightDiver> User830[web]: windows 2003
<User830[web]> через модем заходит белый ip
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Failed!
<jlewka> выкинуло
<dek[web]> покапался, в баг подтверждён на офф канале. прийдёца ждать исправления (
<dek[web]> http://paste.pro/5132515
<dek[web]> ИП раздаёт ДСЛ мопед на все машины
<User830[web]> да
<User830[web]> ну мне для офиса
<sharikoff> dek[web]: сам мопед пингуется?
<dek[web]> да
<dek[web]> и инет то работает )
<sharikoff> а что не работает?
<User830[web]> кроме iptables что еще туда поставить?
<sharikoff> User482[web]: считалку трафа
<sharikoff> сквид
<dek[web]> а в локалку на Виндовс шары перестал ходить
<sharikoff> а так \\192.168.1.10
<sharikoff> заходит?
<jlewka> User482[web], clamav
<sharikoff> точнее smb://192.168.1.10
<sharikoff> вот так
<User830[web]> а какую читалку трафа посоветуете?
<sharikoff> abills
<sharikoff> utm
<User830[web]> спс
<User830[web]> а кактус?
<dek[web]> через smb://192.168.1.* ходит
<sharikoff> dek[web]: у тя не отрабатывает wins
<sharikoff> не пингует виндовые машины по имени
<dek[web]> лечение какое грабли?
<sharikoff> задать явно в настройках самбы имхо
<sharikoff> или самбу заставить быть винсом
<sharikoff> уменьшить os level в настройках
<sharikoff> до 65 примерно
<dek[web]> подробнее... ;)
<dek[web]> хде копать то?
<sharikoff> подробнее в гугл
<sharikoff> smb.conf
<sharikoff> User830[web]: кактус это мониторинг оборудования
<sharikoff> Набирая песок для новой кошки, маленький Петя нашел старую.
<peektoseen> привет народ. Подскажите, как в recovery mode включить сеть?
<peektoseen> возможно ли это?
<peektoseen> а как получить пакет из реп без его установки?
<dek[web]> всем спасибо, пошол копать настройки самбы )
<an4a> в синоптике например при установке можно поставить галочку "только скачать и не устанавливать"
<an4a> или что-то в таком духе, не помню как называется правильно
<peektoseen> мне бы из консоли
<an4a> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=apt-get&category=8&russian=0
<an4a> вот опции для apt-get
<an4a> там есть и про download only
<peektoseen> an4a, спасибо
<peektoseen> как это я ее так пропустил
<an4a> да не за что :)
<jlewka> а у psi есть порт под винду?
<baronos> мне оператор письмо прислал "Уведомляю вас что интернет вашего населенного пункта не обеспечивает требуемую скорость, просим вас перейти на тарифный план до 128 кб/с"  О_о жесть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: напиши в ответ, нет это я требую поднять скорость до заявленной в тарифном плане
<baronos> я им сейчас дозвониться не могу трубку не берут, в личном кабинете перешел на тариф 1024кб/с.
<baronos> типа говорят ну не обязательно но желательно перейти на тириф 128, я говорю нет не пойду, а они в ответ ну и будет у вас инет 512 с обрывами, да и пофиг по моему это лучше чем 128))
<jlewka> смотря для чего :)
<jlewka> и как часто обрывы...
<Alagos> Добрый день. Есть примонтированный диск /dev/sdb7 /home как его забекапить так, что бы потом можно было просто развернуть на любой другой машине?
<Alagos> И вот еще что... На нем 400 гигов... У системы всего 6
<jlewka> Alagos, что значит развернуть на любой машине?
<jlewka> Alagos, важно ли что ы сохранились права доступа?
<jlewka> Alagos, или нужна просто возможность получить доступ к файлам..
<Alagos> Что бы права доступа сохранились )
<Alagos> На другой машине будет такой же пользователь. Я так понимаю что нужно с живого диска в эту же папку тар архив забацать?
<Alagos> sudo tar -cvzpf с такими ключами, например
<baronos> jlewka: не очень часто, беспокоиться не приходиться по этому поводу)))
<SAPetrovich> <baronos>ну а с модуляцией поиграться на порту чтобы клиенту было хорошо они не могут?
<baronos> SAPetrovich: они игнорят любое возражение по этому поводу типа делать ничего не будет на компромиссы не пойдем. Приходиться иметь то что есть, хотя внутренняя локальная скорость 4мб/с без проблем вообше...
<baronos> ух ты гугля хром до 16 уже обновилась))
<seniseni> Привет, подскажите как сделать систему с 2-3-4 мониторами?
<seniseni> смогу ли я работать за ноутбуком с 4 мониторами?
<User587[web]> ээгеей!!!!
<an4a> все спят )
<jlewka> seniseni, а гугл что говорит, тоже интересна эта тема...
<User797[web]> не устанаваливается ipmasq
<User797[web]> sudo apt-get install ipmasq
<User797[web]> пишет пакет не найден
<User797[web]> как подгрузить?
<amigo> привет из прошлого
<amigo> найди руководство поновее на iptables
<sig_wall> ыыы
<sig_wall> ещё бы спросил, как поставить ipchains :)
<sig_wall> из той же оперы
<User797[web]> тяжело ответить?
<User797[web]> все
<User797[web]> установил
<User797[web]> а нет, блин
<User797[web]> чо происходит?
<sig_wall> User797[web]: хороший совет дали - найти руководство поновее. ipmasq уле лет 12 как не нужен.
<sig_wall> *уже
<User797[web]> мля
<User797[web]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/sharing_internet тут пишут что нужен(
<User797[web]> не находит в сквиде эту строчку
<User797[web]> acl our_networks src 192.168.0.0/24
<User797[web]> тут есть кто-то?
<User797[web]> посоветуйте
<User797[web]> пример настройки шлюза на 10.04
<chapt> http://goo.gl/HFk7a  - буквально вчера пользовался
<djihard> Всем привет!
<djihard> Удалил vsftpd командой apt-get autoremove vsftpd. Решил восстановить. Установил apt-get install vsftpd. Файл конфигурации в /etc/vsftpd.cnf автоматически не создаётся.  Скопировал. Дал права  777. Установил apt-get install vsftpd. Вроде всё установилось. Но даже порты не прослушиваÑ
<SergeyIT> djihard: РЈРґР°Р
<SergeyIT> !255 > djihard
<ubuntuhelp> djihard, please see my private message
<User380[web]> Здравствуйте. А знает ли кто-нибудь, можно ли мне, как продающему ноутбуки ИП, предустанавливать на них в России Ubuntu? Точнее, что саму Ubuntu можно — это понятно, что можно; а несвободные кодеки?
<User380[web]> Может, кто-то видел в Рунете статьи/форумные темы по этому вопросу…
<sig_wall> на несвободные кодект в рф точно никто внимания не обратит, а на убунте вообще - могут :)
<baronos> походу все в гугл залезли по поводу законности предустанновленых кодеков на ноутбуках с ОС Ubuntu в коммерческих целях)))
<User380[web]> Ну вот тот же Linux Mint если выбрать — там есть специальная версия для США и Японии, без встроенных кодеков.
<sig_wall> в рф пока нет маразма с патентами на софт
<sig_wall> но скоро будет, никуда от этого не деться
<User653[web]> Связь порвало…
<User653[web]> Вот в той же Mint в «несвободном» варианте есть «обои», которые под Creative Commons запрещены к коммерческому распространению.
<The_MEk> User653[web]: ставь ОЕМ версию, она при первом запуске будет предлагать всё это поставить
<baronos> ну например грузия запатентовала хинкали у себя в грузии, но в россии как ели так и будут есть пока роспатент не замутит...
<The_MEk> ппц
<The_MEk> тролли
<The_MEk> патентные
<baronos> эльфы
<User653[web]> The_MEk: так и думаю поступить, но блин, покупатели же взвоют: «у нас нет Интернета, сделайте нам как в Windows».
<The_MEk> а почему это нет инета?
<baronos> а вы плюсом модемы 3g к ним в коплект засуньте)
<baronos> комплект**
<The_MEk> виндовые машинки тоже вроде без инета в комплекте идут
<The_MEk> по-крайней мере я нигде не видел, разве что некоторые модели ноутов и нетбуков
<djihard> Всем привет!
<The_MEk> прив
<djihard> подскажите гуру что не так
<djihard> удалил vsftpd командой apt-get autoremove
<User302[web]> The_MEk: ну город далеко не миллионник просто. а Windows 7, например, из коробки (почти) всё играет.
<SergeyIT> ты гуру?
<djihard> вы))
<sig_wall> djihard: установи обратно с помощью apt-get install
<djihard> да  устанавливаю
<djihard> но файл с конфигурации нет
<djihard> vsptd.conf
<djihard> старый залил
<The_MEk> User653[web]: нифига не почти всё
<djihard> права дал 777
<The_MEk> она много чего не играет
<sharikoff> chown?
<sig_wall> значит он был стянут по зависимостям ранее, а потом то что его требовало удалилось. а он был помечен как auto. можно делать apt-mark unmarkauto если надо пометить пакеты как вручную установленные, а не автоматически.
<The_MEk> чтобы играла всё надо так же из инета качать кодеки
<djihard> sig_wall ты мне?
<The_MEk> и кстати, в дистрибы кодеки не включаются пожалуй даже не из-за того, что они платные, а из-за того, что они не опенсурс
<sig_wall> djihard: дада
<djihard> ща попробую
<User302[web]> The_Mek: ну так-то оно так, но у меня этот вой — «СКОЧАЛ MP3 БЕЗПЛАТНО, А ОНО НЕ ИГРАИТ» — не смолкает в голове.
<sig_wall> djihard: да не, если ты его вручную уже поставил с помощью apt-get install (а не по зависимостям), он уже помечен на вручную :)
<The_MEk> ну поставь их, или нарисуй миниинструкцию
<The_MEk> там жеж не сложно их ставить то
<The_MEk> при продаже говори, чтобы поставить кодеки действуйте вот по этой инструкции
<The_MEk> можно даже скриптик замутить и на рабочий стол сложить
<djihard> и что мне дальше сделать?
<User302[web]> Ну Интернет же нужен… Хотя можно Wi-Fi в магазине поставить.
<The_MEk> можно даже скачать deb пакетики с кодеками, закинуть их в папочку, чтоб без иета ставить можно было
<User302[web]> Так вот и вопрос: в России мне В МАГАЗИНЕ эти кодеки можно ставить?
<baronos> а в двд диск с убунту разве не входят кодеки? если входят то можно вместе с буком пихать их и пусть они с него ставят
<User302[web]> А вот не знаю, кстати, надо проверить будет.
<baronos> знаю что русская локализация с двд диска ставилась у меня а про кодеки не помню.
<djihard> sig_wall так что переустанавливать ОС? (сори за ламерский ответ)
<User302[web]> Вообще была идея ставить на брендированные очеловеченные ноутбуки не Mint, а Ubuntu. Apple-подход, так сказать: с красивой установочной флешкой от Canonical, humanity в электронике, все дела.
<sig_wall> djihard: нет
<sig_wall> djihard: настроить vsftpd и не париться
<djihard> как? если потры даже не открыты
<skai-falkorr> User302[web]: прочти раз и навсегда гражданский кодекс.в части патентов.в рашкене не действуют патенты на алгоритмы.так что отчисления в мпег ла тебе за мп3 отчислять не надо.иначе бы тебя бы посадили за юзанье мп3 дома.
<baronos> в магазине каноникал есть еще убунту мыши вот их тоже предлагать можно)
<sig_wall> djihard: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh vsftpd, потом правишь конфиг и рестартуешь
<User302[web]> +skai-falkorr: это обнадёживает
<paracelsss_> у меня при входе в систему выкидывае ошибку. как мне узнать что ее вызывает и исправить это?
<baronos> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=19 кстати кодек то этот вроде у каноникал продаёться или это не он?
<User302[web]> +skai-falkorr: но просто одно дело дома, и совсем другое — когда по свистку конкурентов ко мне отдел "К" явится
<djihard> sig_wall а конфиг из бэкапа?
<sig_wall> djihard: как хочешь
<djihard> ок
<User302[web]> Может в LinuxCenter какой-нибудь написать, чего они по этому поводу думают?
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<djihard> sig_wall после выполнения dpkg-reconfigure -phigh vsftpd ругнулся что директории есть и сервис запущен
<djihard> но файла с конфигурации нет
<sig_wall> djihard: сделай service vsftpd stop сначала, потом dpkg-reconfigure
<djihard> stop: Unknown instance:
<djihard>  vsftpd stop 500 OOPS: cannot read config file: stop
<baronos> а гном 3,2 можно уже поставить на 11,04??
<User302[web]> Не знаю. Мне все эти новые GNOME и Unity совершенно не нравятся. :(
<djihard> sig_wall при service vsftpd stop ошибка stop: Unknown instance:
<baronos> а есть нетбуки в которых можно как в планшете управлять на мониторе и чтоб еще клава как у бука??))
<baronos> вот как должен был первый вопрос быть есть ли нетбуки с сенсорными экранами?
<User302[web]> Да вроде бы натыкался в Интернете на упоминания о чём-то подобном.
<baronos> вот если бы планшеты были с убунту гном 3 я бы наверно его купил не думая)
<User302[web]> Погугли «планшетные ноутбуки».
<baronos> http://www.xitech.ru/news/5635b504-b99b-466a-9d53-f36c273db2c0.htm вот он какой северный олень)) сенсорный бук))
<User302[web]> Скромная такая цена. :)
<baronos> че то цены какие то космические на них О_о
<djihard> sig_wall в списках сервисов вообще нет
<baronos> а не дох..а ли стоит http://computers.wikimart.ru/computers/notebook/model/6060844/ ???
<User302[web]> Блин, ну уж за такие деньги лучше MacBook Pro 17" взять. Экран не сенсорный, но зато… зато!..
<baronos> http://habrahabr.ru/company/lenovo/blog/90295/ вот какой няшный, тока я почему то на 100% уверен что убунту не встанет на него(
<sharikoff> хрень
<baronos> да к сожалению у него sim модуля нету)
<User302[web]> Мне кажется, это всё даже под предустановленной Windows через пень-колоду работать будет.
<baronos> ух ты у меня radiotray начал русские теги показывать с радио))
<sharikoff> эта шляпа сделана наудачу
<sharikoff> в расчете на лошков
<sharikoff> кто нть да купит типа..
<sharikoff> башка у нее сразу отвернется даже нечего и думать...
<User951[web]> Привет !!
<User951[web]> вопрос
<User951[web]> поставил 11,04
<User951[web]> отваливается интернет и
<User951[web]> компиз не работает
<User951[web]> что делать ?
<User302[web]> На что поставили? Через что Интернет от провайдера получаете?
<User951[web]> Да
<User951[web]> по дсл линии
<User951[web]> ютк адсл
<sharikoff> и вновь допрос подозреваемого...
<User951[web]> модем делинк 2500
<User951[web]> предыдущие версии все работали шикарно траблов небыло
<User951[web]> я так понял что никто не знает в чем трабл ?
<User302[web]> А сам модем, случайно, не умеет ли к Интернету подключаться? Без помощи ОС.
<sharikoff> умеет конечно
<User951[web]> он подключен к нету без ос
<User951[web]> я скачал 10,04 десктоп версию
<sharikoff> т.е ты хочешь чтоп тебе модем починили?
<User951[web]> а вчем разница десктоп и лтс ???
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<User302[web]> LTS дольше поддерживаются Какониклом, т. е. для LTS дольше обновления безопасности будут выпускаться, следовательно её можно дольше не обновлять до следующих номерных релизов.
<User951[web]> я хочу что бы 11,04 работала адекватно
<User302[web]> А у тебя похоже правда именно с модемом и/или провайдером проблема.
<User951[web]> с под винды нет не рубится
<User951[web]> захожу с убунты скорость прыгает от 1кб до 1,4мб
<User302[web]> Ну блин, я лично не знаю. Раз модем сам подключается и сам раздаёт инет…
<User951[web]> или же вообще отваливается
<User951[web]> какая версия убунты наиболее стабильная ?
<User951[web]> и еще в чем разница alternate и desctop ????
<User302[web]> Ну по идее LTS как раз стабильные.
<User302[web]> У alternate текстовая установка.
<User951[web]> и тишина
<sharikoff> а ты мог бы и сам в гугле все найти
<User951[web]> пробовал
<User951[web]> не получается
<sharikoff> задавай вопрос
<User951[web]> я не профи в линуксе
<User951[web]> только учусь
<sharikoff> я тебе щас в течении 30 секнуд нахожу инфу
<sharikoff> даю ссылку
<User951[web]> как настроить компиз в 11,04
<sharikoff> и баню за лень
<sharikoff> конкретнее
<sharikoff> что настроить
<sharikoff> чтобы было что?
<User951[web]> как настроить компиз что бы не пропадали окна в убунту 11,04
<User951[web]> как настроить интернет что бы он работал стабильно
<User951[web]> и скорость не прыгала  от 1 кб до 1,4 мб
<sharikoff> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ubuntu-11-04-fix-restore-missing-title-bars-window-borders-in-compiz-fusion/
<sharikoff> это раз
<sharikoff> второй вопрос
<sharikoff> настрой модем в режим роутера
<sharikoff> и тогда от оси зависеть ничего не будет
<sharikoff> все?
<User951[web]> он настроен так
<sharikoff> значит не в убунте дело
<User951[web]> и английский я не знаю
<sharikoff> а модемы мы не чиним
<User951[web]> как не в убунте
<sharikoff> translate.google.com
<User951[web]> на винде все работает нормально
<sharikoff> gjplhfdkz.
<sharikoff> поздравляю
<sharikoff> если модем в режиме роутера то в том что нет инета виноват роутер
<sharikoff> а не комп
<User951[web]> и что делать ?
<baronos> виноват провайдер
<User951[web]> раньше был интернет
<sharikoff> учить английский ,крутить модем
<baronos> звони ему и говори что часты обрывы скорость скачет и всё такое
<sharikoff> @op
<User951[web]> почему скорость прыгает ??  из под винды все нормально а на убунте прыгает либо отваливается
<baronos> у меня лично наоборот на лине всё супер и еще скорость выше чуть
<sharikoff> стек более оптимизирован
<User579[web]> ye nfr xnj cltkfnm xnj , dct hf,jnfkj &
<User579[web]> как заставить работать ос
<baronos> модем у меня dsl 2500u, роутер режим стоит были отвалы инета я операту звонил он мне всё сделал
<User579[web]> с интернетом
<User579[web]> под виндой же нет обрывов
<sharikoff> User579[web]: предупреждаю
<User579[web]> за что предупреждаете ?
<sharikoff> на какой вопрос я тебе не ответил?
<sharikoff> на какой из твоих двух
<User579[web]> вы не дали ответа по поводу интернета
<User579[web]> то что виновен провайдер это не ответ
<sharikoff> я дал вполне развернутый ответ
<sharikoff> что ось не виновата
<sharikoff> если модем в режиме роутера
<sharikoff> должна быть только сеть
<User579[web]> модем постоянно в нете
<sharikoff> это я слышал
<sharikoff> дальше?
<User579[web]> мож какое обновление поставить или ещё как то пошайтанить
<sharikoff> гвоздь се в голову вбей чудо
<User579[web]> на форуме валом вопросов по этому поводу а ответов адекватных нет
<sharikoff> передаю по буквам
<sharikoff> ОСЬ НЕ ПРИЧЕМ
<baronos> у меня было что рамка отваливалась от окон, вылечил переустановкой и поставил тему orta и теперь нету подобного)
<User579[web]> я вас не оскорблял !!!
<User579[web]> сам себе в голову вбей гвоздь
<User302[web]> Ну как-то сурово.
<sharikoff> User302[web]: у?
<User817[web]> Вот а ещё сообщество называется понабрали дятлов неадекватных не могут дать адекватный ответ на поставленный вопрос и сразу в бан
<sharikoff> сообщество а не техподдержка
<User736[web]> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<User736[web]> выдает что не находить /lib/xtables/libipt
<User736[web]> что делать?)
<sharikoff> может либу поставить
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, чего то ты сегодня разошелся... )
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> ну скока можно канючить бестолково
<sharikoff> или так.. трафик создать?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, у меня вот тоже роутер странно работает, когда сын онлайн кино смотрит, на буке по вайфай некоторые адреса не сразу резолвятся, а на десктопе все нормально
<sharikoff> ну не отрабатывает кто?
<sharikoff> если все выдается автоматом
<SergeyIT> sharikof, так это только с вайфай такое...
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: а теперь повтори раз 8 что у тя инет отваливается и что мне делать
<sharikoff> не указывая больше ничего
<sharikoff> и еще спроси мож какое обновление поставить?
<sharikoff> что будет как ты думаешь?
<SergeyIT> ))
<sharikoff> вот и я о том
<sharikoff> и еще добей меня
<sharikoff> скажи что на винде все было хорошо
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, добью - в винде не знаю, 1.5 года как не был в ней )
<sharikoff> =)
<User823[web]> msg nickserv register <Fkzcrf9cjdf> <d.nikolaev@pismorf.com>
<amigo> через /msg
<an4a> ы
<amigo> и кого? User[]web] регаешь?
<Alagos>  Парни
<an4a> надо "парни и не только"
<Alagos> Есть диск ИДЕ 2 гигабайта :) Нужно удалить инфу так, что бы она не подлежала восстановлению
<Alagos> an4a: простите, сударыня
<Alagos> Так что с ним делать? форматировать и забивать нулями пару раз?
<an4a> так вроде именно так и делают подобные утилиты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гвоздь забей
<Alagos> А если без утилит, а просто через терминал?
<amigo> Alagos: man shred
<Alagos> amigo: сейчас посмотрю
<SergeyIT> Alagos, вчера только спрашивал кто-то. Ответ был cat /dev/random > диск
<openvoid> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<SergeyIT>  /sd* - а то копипастнет, и следующий вопрос будет - как восстановить )
<User823[web]> почемуто не получается зарегестрироваться (
<amigo> User823[web]: войди через xchat
<amigo> сделай себе нормальный ник
<SergeyIT> User823[web], ты имя User823[web] регистрируешь?
<User823[web]> нет
<an4a> вообще получается, что ты регистрируешь тот ник, под которым сейчас зашел
<User823[web]> понятно, спасибо сейчас поробую заново всё
<nikolaev> test
<ubuntuhelp> nikolaev, Failed!
<nikolaev> ???
<nikolaev> xnj pyfxbn <@ubuntuhelp> nikolaev, Failed!?
<shpalych> ubuntuhelp: help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tarokinoe> Привет всем! Напишите пожалуйста скрипт, который выведет в текстовый файл имена всех файлов в указанной папке. Нужно другу послать список всех фильмов, которые у меня есть, лежат все в одной папке. Но их очень много, вручную переписывать конечно нео
<skai-falkorr> ls /folder > file
<amigo> ls -1
<tarokinoe> точно! спасибо! =)
<skai-falkorr> tarokinoe: с тебя 135.90 с учетом ндс
<tarokinoe> )))) могу только БОЛЬШЩОЕ СПАСИБО!)
<skai-falkorr> tarokinoe: хоть бы без ошибок написал бы
<skai-falkorr> не ну что за люди
<tarokinoe> торопился поблагодорить)
<skai-falkorr> поблагодАрить.
<tarokinoe> #(:^D)
<User301[web]> здравствуйте
<paracelsss_> <User301[web]> привет
<paracelsss_> <tarokinoe> nik file правда под вайн . но классная штука
<User301[web]> подумал может хоть здесь найду ответ на свой вопрос)) хотелось узнать как получить доступ к расшареной папке в локальной сети windows... просто кроме о настройке smba сервера ничего не нашол
<User301[web]> думал nautilus smb://192.168.0.19/net2010
<User301[web]> но после ввода логина и пароля вновь появляется окно с просьбой его ввести
<solvex> мб неверный?
<User301[web]> на компах windows все получается
<User301[web]> nautilus smb:// бла бла бла - работает для шар без пароля
<paracelsss_> ты через что заходил?
<User301[web]> paracelsss: всмысле через что?
<paracelsss_> всмысле через программу или напрямую через сеть ?
<User301[web]>  на канал?
<paracelsss_> к папке той что в сети в сети
<paracelsss_> ааа все пардон. наутилус не увидел
<User301[web]> ты меня смутил))
<paracelsss_> да сам что то торможу))) кофе перепил похоже)))
<User301[web]> да вот сейчас пробую на домашний комп зайти nautilus smb://192.168.1.3/SharedDocs   все норм
<User301[web]> правда папка без пароля
<nooblo> напишите плиз как быстро установить program.tar.gz или хотябы как сделать из него .деб  (не используя checkinstall)
<Asura> привет всем!
<paracelsss_> <Asura> привет
<sig_wall> nooblo: не используя checkinstall есть два варианта - стащить debian-папку из более старой версии, либо сгенерить шаблон с помощью dh-make и его пилить. о том, как правильно делать пекеджи, можно почитать в maint-guide-ru (apt-get install maint-guide-ru).
<Asura> народ кто нибудь устанавливал Ubuntu 11.04 DVD (4 Гб)?
<nooblo> я
<Asura> блин не могу чёто установить
<nooblo> а почему?
<Asura> ошибку выдаёт
<User301[web]> и я ставил
<nooblo> где ошибка?
<Asura> щас напишу её
<skai-falkorr> Asura: не сюда
<paracelsss_> <Asura> с нее тут )
<KOPEIII> Народ, извинюсь за нубский вопрос) Как откомпилировать свою программку на c++?)
<SergeyIT> g++
<KOPEIII> g++ имеет графический интерфейс?
<SergeyIT> мм-да, поставь codelite
<nooblo> мне чтонибудь отвечали, а то инет заглючил
<SergeyIT> нет
<KOPEIII> SergeyIT, Спасибо)
<nooblo> мне нужно установить запакованую прогу (xl2tpd_1.3.0+dfsg-1.debian.tar), как это сделать как можно проще, (инета нет). дайте или ссылку на пошаговую инструкцию или напишите команды
<an4a> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=56591f4dcd245b5b
<an4a> попробуй так
<nooblo> спс *читаю*
<an4a> только там другой формат архива - распаковку вроде иначе делать
<nikolaev> сделал как сдесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166604.0 письмо ещё не пришло. Ещё подождать?
<SergeyIT> nooblo, там могут быть еще зависимости от пакетов....
<SergeyIT> nikolaev, а адрес правильно указал?
<nikolaev> e-mail?
<SergeyIT> если нет, то можешь не ждать )
<SergeyIT> nikolaev, почтовый с индексом )
<nikolaev> b.arioh@bk.ru
<nikolaev> да верно
<nooblo> ага я просто вроде так и делал как в ВиО мне постоянно выдовало сообщение типо: не я вляетя каталогом или программой...щас еще помучаюсь...может с путем где натупил
<nooblo> *ушел*
<User238[web]> Привет
<KOPEIII> Извините, не подскажите что надо написать в терминале чтобы откомпилировать файл proga.cpp через gcc?
<[Raiden]> gcc proga.cpp -o proga
<[Raiden]> даже не gcc , а g++
<sig_wall> g++ -o proga proga.cpp
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: а твой вариант -lstdc++ не прилинкует :)
<sig_wall> ок ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<KOPEIII> Спасибо) Не подскажите как установить стандартные библиотеки, а то элиментарную программу не помпилирует, пишет не найден файл "cstdio"?
<KOPEIII> Даже не как, а какие?)
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: apt-get install build-essential
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: Пишет что установлена последняя версия
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: а libstdc++-dev установлен ?
<[Raiden]> Наконец то собрали кде 4.7.1 под 11.04 , не прошло и года.
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: пользователи rolling-release-дистров смеются над этим :]
<andrey_> ))
<[Raiden]> Зато мне оно достанется возможно с патчами какими-нить. КАк бы это сказать, дополнительно стабилизированным.
<sig_wall> скорее всего в таком же сыром и глючном виде, как и везде :]
<[Raiden]> На самом деле это я тороплюсь, сча лучше пользовать давн опроверенный 4.6.5 , пока не вышла 11.10
<sig_wall> кде 4.7 при отключении nepomuk выводит окно ошибки, что nepomuk отключен
<sig_wall> ужоснах
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: установлен, я до этого на Windows с++ компилировал, может библиотеки разные?
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: не, такой хидер точно есть :)
<[Raiden]> а точто в этом пакете?
<[Raiden]> точно*
<[Raiden]> хидер
<sig_wall> /usr/include/c++/4.4/cstdio	libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<sig_wall> /usr/include/c++/4.5/cstdio	libstdc++6-4.5-dev
<[Raiden]> ролинг вообще было бы удобно. Если каноникал сделает такую ветку - я на неё возможно перейду.
<skai-falkorr> !faq > left_behind
<ubuntuhelp> left_behind, please see my private message
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: странно, у меня эти файлы тоже есть
<[Raiden]> Меня радует как в опенсусе сделано. Там есть ролинг + пакетная система позволяет приоритеты репов менять + можно добавлять ребы без возможности автообновления с них
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: как компилируешь-то?
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: apt тоже умеет приоритеты репов
<KOPEIII> sig_wall:
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: g++ -o proga001 proga001.cpp
<[Raiden]> В убунте у меня были случаи когда хотелось бы иметь подключенный реп, но что бы не обновлялось атоматом с него
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: покажи proga001.cpp на paste.org.ru :)
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: покажи proga001.cpp ну или dpaste.com какой-нить
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: ман апт гет этого нет,  в графических источниках этого нет. - если и умеет , в программах для пользователя не реализовано. А в опенсусе всё в 1 клик.
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: есть в man apt_preferences
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: А что это за сайты?
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: для выкладывания больших кусков текста, а в ирц только ссылку запостить
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: учту, хотя это всеравно не то, т.к. не синаптик, ни муон , ни центр установки прогармм такого не умеют.
<sig_wall> ну почему же не то. то что там пропишешь, отразится на действиях всего вышеперечисленного :)
<[Raiden]> т.е. получается некоторая недопиленность, а в опенсусе уже всё сделано , несколько лет
<sig_wall> что такое муон ?
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: http://paste.org.ru/?noz49j программа наипрстейшая, просто хочу научиться компелировать с++ на linux'e
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: cstduo - опечатка !
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0927/h_1317135495_4409614_4257a0f3b9.png
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: а, кдешный костыль, вместо убогого kpackagekit ?
<sig_wall> :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, можно и так сказать )
<[Raiden]> пакаджкит и правда угрюмое г.
<[Raiden]> Ксати поэтому федору не люблю, у них там гуй на основе пакаджкита ,тормозной и дуратский
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: тфу) Благодарю) Не подскажете как сделать чтобы откомпилированый файл стал запускаемым, а то давно за linux не сидел)
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: он по дефолту запускаемым делается
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: запускать как ./proga001
<[Raiden]> Паравда не только по этому.
<[Raiden]> KOPEIII: man chmod всеравно почитай - пригодится. Или что-нить про права на файлы.
<KOPEIII> sig_wall: два раза по файлу щелкаю ничего не происходит
<ChasyJess> здрасьте всем, можно спросить кое-че? я недавно убунту поставил, есть вопросик)
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: логично, ты из консоли пускай
<KOPEIII> sig_wall:извиняюсь, как это сделать)
<[Raiden]> KOPEIII: консольный софт в таком случае в фон уходит
<[Raiden]> если в иксах 2 раза кликнуть
<sig_wall> KOPEIII: ты g++ в терминале пускал? там же и напиши ./proga001
<[Raiden]> если у вас юнити\гном, рекомендую в синаптике поискать расширения для наутилуса , в том числе open-terminal
<[Raiden]> что бы по пкм открывать терминал в текущей папке
<KOPEIII> sig_wall:Благодарю)
<[Raiden]> А в кде дельфин по умолч такое умеет
<User342[web]> Ghbdtn
<User342[web]> Привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/31865_1317123550.jpg
<left_behind> наконец зарегался) Ребят скажите, стоит ли 10.04 убунту обновлять до 11.10? она стабильна?
<lukinfore> около пары недель - норм
<lukinfore> даже багом нечего назвать
<lukinfore> ну кроме юнити)
<SergeyIT> left_behind, не стоит
<lukinfore> но если лтс, там ведь гном еще старый? если хочется увидать таки что там щас вперед
<lukinfore> я не видел - не знаю
<lukinfore> т.е видел очень недолго ибо уг
<left_behind> ну чтож, останусь тогда на 10.04
<left_behind> )
<[Raiden]> left_behind: для меня стабильный. Про старый гном выше можешь игнорировать, гном2 сессия в 11.04 из коробки есть, выберается при логине.
<[Raiden]> последняя весрия с гном2
<[Raiden]> рс*
<left_behind> ну надо подумать над этим. просто вот я не давно стал пользователем убунты месяца только 2 назад
<left_behind> сразу 11.04 поставил
<left_behind> которая меня огочила
<left_behind> сильно)
<[Raiden]> сам тогда выберай. Меня лично огорчило только включение в релиз компиза 0.9 - есть хавту как откатиться на релиз 0.8.x - это поломает юнити.
<[Raiden]> но будет стабильней
<[Raiden]> ваще, может и нет смысла дергаться, за месяц до 11.10
<[Raiden]> и может бред несу, т.к. кдеюзер :) как раз с этой версии. Гном2 не долго использовал, но вроде он такой же как в 10.04 - мало что изменилось.
<ChasyJess> я ставлю всегда 10.04 x86, тк x64 и версии выше указанной при запиливании на флешку UltraISO не устанавливались с нее, а болванки покупать было лень
<[Raiden]> Я использую 64бит с версии 9.10, с тех пор ставил и с сд-рв и с двд-рв и с флэшек
<[Raiden]> Создавал правда флэшку убунтовской программой либо унетбутин, ультраизо какая-то платная хрень.
<[Raiden]> ChasyJess: может у тебя не грузилось по другим причинам, например 32битный процессор. таких не мало ещё есть со времен п4
<[Raiden]> в прочем в юзе 32битной версии криминала нет, даже местами лучше )
<ChasyJess> [Raiden]: , нет у меня амд 64, причина скорее в том,что в образах вышестоящих версий формата iso некорректно переименовывается каталог isolinux при использовании вышеназванной программы)
<ChasyJess> по идее особой разницы быть не должно, ибо имею 2гб ОЗУ
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ChasyJess> да спасибо я и это нагугливал)
<ChasyJess> меня как-то лтс больше устраивает да и знакомый с натти обратно 10.04 поставил
<[Raiden]> разница некоторая в производительности будет и на 2гб рам. Хотя при таком объеме смысла мало, т.к. 64бит программы её больше используют.
<[Raiden]> где-то х1.5-х2
<ChasyJess> в самокритику я не часто кидаюсь, но все-таки придерживаюсь мнения, что убунту дистрибутивы созданы скорее для бывших виндузятеров =)
<ChasyJess> коим собственно и являюсь
<[Raiden]> Наверное так и есть. Хотя мне она тоже понравилась, а с линукс я знаком было до того как появилась первая версия убунты.
<[Raiden]> Я всётаки предпочитаю считать что она для всех.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Фактичеки разница с дебиан минимальна.  И то что убунта слишком френдли - больше просто пиар. Хотя местами так и есть ,если с дебианом сравнивать.
<ChasyJess> дебиановцы и их компания считают, что убунту также пиарит недонадежность по сравнению с прародителем
<[Raiden]> А если с другими, то я лично думаю есть и френдее. Тот же опенсусе со своим ястом.
<[Raiden]> ChasyJess: релизы дебиановские и правда надежней. Но апсолютная надежность или максимальынй аптайм в ущерб версиям программ на десктопе не лучшее решение. Тут компромис нужен.
<skai-falkorr> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<[Raiden]> И кстати сами дебианщики обычно используют либо тестинг, либо анстейбл
<[Raiden]> А релиз разьве что используют в спорах и в продакшене.
<ChasyJess> холивар это жи винда и юникс и ни что иное хД
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Мы без войны обсуждаем )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я предупредительно.чтобы не увлекались
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Привычки ещё формируются со временем. Я висел напирме на канале федоры в жабере и они считают убунту менее стабильной
<[Raiden]> А у меня лично ведора больше недели не прожила
<ChasyJess> как показывает практика, личные примеры мало что доказывают, тем более в IT
<[Raiden]> она не умерла, просто там свои косяки , некоторые не такие как тут.
<[Raiden]> и я её сам снёс.
<skai-falkorr> а у мну убунта живет и здравствует без глюков.в то время, кк демьян надо долго пилить, чтобы дрова на инет были, ибо модули ядра за чтот овыпилили
<[Raiden]> ChasyJess: тоже верно )
<[Raiden]> но в ит так же популярное решение может быть популярным от способа продвижения продукта
<[Raiden]> а не только из-за стабильности\возможностей
<toxa> в федоре Red Hat постоянно эксперименты проводят....
<toxa> например в f15 это их ядро.... 2.6.40.... :) оно же 3.0....
<[Raiden]> пример... Например планшеты. Можно нагуглить такие устройства образца 2003 года, 2007 года. Но только у ейпл получилось создать некую загадку и ажиотаж - а до этого они нафиг не нужны были.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: например мультитач - это словосочетание было давно.но тока ябл пытался их зарегистрировать как ТМ
<[Raiden]> Во тпримерно так с убунтой вышла. По сути это дист рлинукс каких много. Но только у убунты есть слоган: убунту - для людей и т.д.
<toxa> ну они и усилий не мало вложили.... чтобы она действительно для людей стала....
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну не отнять у них того, что они действительно для людей.конечно же эксперименты проводить надо в отдельной ветке дистра, но все равно вклад в популяризацию и упрощение нельзя не признать
<[Raiden]> Ну, другие тоже вполне для людей )
<[Raiden]> я личн осчитаю даже более
<[Raiden]> многие вещи в опенсусе настраиваются не убирая руки с мышки
<skai-falkorr> ну я не думаю, что мне не нужно знать, каким боком я буду добывать интернет в сусе или демьяне, без вафли или езернета
<[Raiden]> или в мандриве
<skai-falkorr> мне не надо знать, как заставить работать свою блютус мыш в федорре без блютуса
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: так же как и везде, как и в убунте, только там ещё общий центр управления есть, сетевых подключений в том числе + там же переключалка нм\система
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в убунте мне надо просто запустить убунту и все работает.в сусе мне надо собирать драйвер для эзернета
<skai-falkorr> в демьяне - для вафли
<skai-falkorr> а как я его соберу, если я не смогу скачать пакет без интернета?
<wololo> Какая версия убунты будет хорошо работать на компе с 256 мб RAM?
<skai-falkorr> wololo: старая
<wololo> Поточнее.
<skai-falkorr> 5.04
<wololo> О,фак...А поновее?
<skai-falkorr> 5.10?
<toxa> я только с 6.06 пользоваться начал... :)
<toxa> бери не с gnome а например на lxde
<wololo> Я думал машинка 8.10 потянет..
<Umren> wololo: у мя на 256 работала и 9.10 )
<skai-falkorr> wololo: тебе чтобы потянуло, или хорошо работать?
<skai-falkorr> wololo: ты уж определись
<wololo> Нормально работать.
<wololo> А с xfce нету?
<skai-falkorr> тогда постарше бери
<[Raiden]> wololo: lubuntu наверное. Но есть 1 ньюанс. Прикладные прогарммы всеравно современные.  Посмотри например эту картинку
<toxa> http://lubuntu.net/ попробуй
<[Raiden]> http://blog.mozilla.com/nnethercote/files/2011/08/average2.png
<wololo> Я ГареЛиса не юзаю.
<wololo> Хром.
<[Raiden]> вообще мне и гном удавалось пускать в виртуалке с рам менее 256 , с фф  ,опенофисом и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но со свопом и быстрым это нельзя было назвать
<[Raiden]> так что из убунт советую смотреть лубунту )
<toxa> в виртуалке ещё наверное это всё кешировалось в памяти и шустрее реботало......
<toxa> на машине в 256 мб gnome это жестко
<[Raiden]> 256 это в общем уже мало. В моей мобилке на симбе 9.4 больше рам.
<wololo> Но селероныч тянет.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: на 9.4 симбе нет стока памяти
<[Raiden]> или попробуй хубунту с хфце,если будет лагать .тогда лубунту.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: минимум 3 симба.да и та врядли стока вытянет
<wololo> Я б планку воткнул и не парился,но ддр1-дороговато.
<toxa> под lubuntu мало графических програм одоптировано.... на много меньше чем под gnome
<[Raiden]> действительно наврал, причем 2 раза. У меня симба 9.3 (я их путаю) и 128 мб рам.
<[Raiden]> е52
<wololo> Кто подкинет DDR1? хе-хе
<[Raiden]> wololo: а ты с каких краев?
<wololo> Ростовская область.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> В мск сча офисный комп с современным целероном и как минимум 1 гб рам стоит 5т.р.
<[Raiden]> новый
<wololo> Самая у нас в кее тож 5к
<[Raiden]> а бу можно и покруче найти. - может быть тебе стоит сменить железо и не мучиться.
<wololo> То просто старый иманго флекс валяется,никто его не ест.
<wololo> Железо менять?При AGP и 478 сокете?
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<wololo> На маму денег нету...
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю как там у тебя чего, но мой совет - компу пора на пенсию.
<left_behind> ребят подскажите пожалуйста что это за ошибка как ее лечить. Уже не раз натыкался на нее. гугл не выдает нужных результатов (по крайней мере на русском языке)
<left_behind> ImportError: No module named glib
<wololo> Дык машинка со вторым пеньком-работает,а этот нет.=)
<toxa> да лучьше сменить.... и сэкономить себе много времени на тормозах старого железа...
<[Raiden]> wololo: есть ещё спец дистрибутивы на 2.4 ядре. Например deli linux - оно будет и на 486 компе летать
<[Raiden]> но софт там есть не весь
<[Raiden]> там вроде системные требования 16мб рам
<left_behind> ау?
<[Raiden]> минимальные
<toxa> left_behind: когда возникает такая ошибка?
<wololo> Это не единственный комп,Ща сижу на феном х6 и GTX580х2 SLI.Просто делать нефиг.
<left_behind> когда пытаюсь запустить exaile или pitivi
<left_behind> а не, когда pitivi PyGTK not found пишет
<left_behind> эту проблему тоже не могу решить...
<[Raiden]> left_behind: как\откуда ты поставил питиви
<toxa> ставь пакет python-gtk2
<left_behind> Raiden питиви стандартом шел
<[Raiden]> хм, странно что не доставилось само тогда
<toxa> wololo: а зачем тебе две машины?
<wololo> Остатки эволюции.
<[Raiden]> ну ставь руками , ищи что есть со словом glib и пакет который тебе подсказали.
<left_behind> python-gtk2 стоит
<left_behind> не работает
<[Raiden]> wololo: почитай, поиграй, поотжимайся. Или пробежку устрой до помойки, с этим целерон под мышкой
<toxa> сделай из него какой-нить файловый сервер
<[Raiden]> :)
<wololo> Нормальный комп,выкинуть-жалко.
<[Raiden]> а смысл при живом десктопе держать файловый сервер
<[Raiden]> для ноута это надо, а в десктоп просто ещё хдд можно напихать
<toxa> left_behind: если из репозитария, должно всё работать..... возможно сломал или удалил что-то из glibc
<left_behind> возможно, да только как теперь это узнать. на данный момент доставляю пакеты синаптиком
<left_behind> все какие есть с названием python-gtk2))
<toxa> а что-то руками правил или может что-то неропозитарное ставил?
<[Raiden]> кстати сча хитачи и сигейт уже выпустили 4тб диски. Пока внешние. А внутренние пойдут примерно в конце года
<[Raiden]> 1тб на пластину
<[Raiden]> 3 терабайтники и 2 возможно подешевеют :)
<toxa> а зачем так много... :)
<left_behind> toxa нет такого не помню. у меня бубунта в простое была, я ее как установил, практически руками не менял ничего
<[Raiden]> Ну, незнаю.
<wololo> Я видел 2,5 на 1 тб,скорпио блек
<left_behind> из за страха и ненадобности)
<[Raiden]> просто вспомнилась новость
<left_behind> печально.
<left_behind> ImportError: No module named glib а хоть с этой ошибкой подскажите
<left_behind> в гугле по ней тоже ничего не нашел
<left_behind> на русском языке
<toxa> а при установки пакетов не ругается?    сделай sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<toxa> только synaptic закрой
<left_behind> кокей
<wololo> Походу тут как у Стеклопакетов,одно решение-бутаться с диска с дистром и начинаем всё сначала.
<wololo> Кстати,симс 3 через WineX запустится?
<left_behind> toxa при установке не ругается
<toxa> ну.... обычно ломается когда что-то втыкаешь не из репозитория.....
<left_behind> да не репозитарный софт я тоже устанавливал
<left_behind> печально
<toxa> а проблемма только с этими программами?
<left_behind> ну я мало чем пользуюсь, но пока что только с этими
<toxa> набери в консоли python
<toxa> и введи import glib
<toxa> python -V какую версию выдает?
<wololo> А каноникал отправляет LUGам бесплатные диски?
<[Raiden]> вместо эксайле рекомендую clenemtine , во первых на си++ , во вторых куе читать может. Я использую дейлибылды с ппа, но возможно лучше релиз.
<[Raiden]> clementine
<toxa> а я с него сейчас слушаю :)
<toxa> с clementine.... понравился этот форк
<toxa> left_behind: ну как?
<artus> а в третих глючит клементин переодически)
<artus> чегой то любит он последнее время просадить 1но ядро до 100%
<left_behind> щас сек
<left_behind> версия 2.7.2
<[Raiden]> прикладной софт на скриптах извращение. Возможно когда у меня будет вместо 2 ядер 8 или 16, я признаю что програмы на питоне сложнее простых диалогов с парой кнопок имеют право на жизнь.
<toxa> left_behind: а ругается при import glib ?
<left_behind> import: unable to read X window image `': Ресурс временно недоступен @ xwindow.c/XImportImage/5020.
<left_behind> блин, буду терь знать что не стоит нерепозитарный софт инсталить)
<[Raiden]> вместо питиви попробуйте openshot
<toxa> а какой релиз ubuntu ?
<toxa> lsb_release -a
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/openshot-video-editor-reaches-version.html
<toxa> left_behind: какой релиз ubuntu ?
<left_behind> 10.04.3
<left_behind> lts
<toxa> хм... похоже у тебя там не родной python
<toxa> left_behind: which python
<[Raiden]> 10.04 для продакшена хорошо. Сервер поднять, терминал для 1с с вебмордой или опенофис запустить. На десктопе не думаю что хорошая мысль.
<left_behind> ну да я много в принципе чего устанавливал
<[Raiden]> Для десктопа удобно текущий релиз, всегда текущий. Тк. все под него находится, пересобирается и т.д.
<left_behind> чо в гугле найду то и установлю
<toxa> left_behind: у меня на 10.04.3 lts  python 2.6.5 версии
<left_behind> which python
<left_behind> /usr/local/bin/python
<toxa> вот
<[Raiden]> у..
<toxa> репозитарный в /usr/local никогда не залезет... видимо сам доставил
<left_behind> скорей всего)
<toxa> грохни /usr/local/bin/python и выполни снова which python
<left_behind> мне постоянно для компиляции не хватает каких нибудь пакетов вот я и ищу в ЦП)
<[Raiden]> или ls -l /usr/bin/pyth*
<toxa> ставь уже скомпилированное, так проще
<left_behind> не всегда есть возможность
<[Raiden]> toxa: на старой версии дистра без пересборки сложновато находить новые версии.
<toxa> так то да... тогда лучьше это делать не на рабочей машине... а например на виртуальной... поигрался не пошло удалил... чтоб потом не разбираться чего там нитуда встало
<left_behind> блин
<left_behind> внатуре
<left_behind> а я чот как то
<left_behind> не додумывался :в
<toxa> как оно?
<[Raiden]> Хотя в локал самосбор не самая лучшая идея всевно. Лушей идеей было бы взят ьпакеты из нового дистра и пересобрать
<toxa> python то старый работает?
<left_behind> терь пишет
<left_behind> usr/bin/python
<[Raiden]> в гугле есть отличная статья для начала, найдете по тексту: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<toxa> теперь проверяй python
<toxa> import glib
<toxa> если ок
<toxa> то программы запустятся скорее всего
<[Raiden]> скорее всего будет не ок
<[Raiden]> расширения глиб нету у него
<left_behind> если после того как я прописал в терминале import glib ничего не произшло - это норм
<left_behind> то у меня норм
<left_behind> как то так))
<left_behind> да exaile открылся
<left_behind> спасибо Вам большое!!
<left_behind> ))
<[Raiden]> локал почисть + читай как бэкпортить или создвать пакеты. Будеш ьпользоваться убунтой - её пригодится.
<[Raiden]> ещё
<[Raiden]> а может и нет )
<toxa> ну эт. уже не для пользователя
<[Raiden]> пользователи разные бывают. Пользовател ьлинукс со стажем долже н всё знат ьо пакетной система имхо.
<left_behind> да я боюсь просто эксперементировать
<toxa> ну это раньше так было... :)
<left_behind> ибо у меня много раз уже убунта летела
<[Raiden]> можно подумать хлам в локал для пользвателя или сборка
<left_behind> из за моих эксперементов
<toxa> эксперементируй на виртуалках их же кланировать можно
<left_behind> поэтому я уже не делаю с ней ничего около месяца)
<toxa> :)
<toxa> одну сломал - ещё наделаю
<left_behind> ну да я ж говарю об этом не думал
<left_behind> ))
<left_behind> не додумался тобиш
<left_behind> у меня еще блин смартбук тело лежит
<left_behind> никак не могу на него нормально установить бубунту
<[Raiden]> toxa: было и будет. Сборка - типичный для линукс способ получения нужной программы\версии. И так будет либо долго либо всегда. Кто это игнорирует - ущемляет свои возможности
<artus> @kick left_behind flood
<toxa> гыыы..... :)
<artus> !enter | left_behind
<ubuntuhelp> left_behind: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<left_behind> ну что ж я сделаю если у меня мысли приходят в голову медленнее чем я печатаю
<left_behind> ну ладно, придется приучаться)
<[Raiden]> toxa: Я бы сказал не сборка в прошлом, а сборка только для себя в прошлом, есть билдсервисы где можно собират ьи размещать не только для себя
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: собери кластер мыслей и выдавай их после обдумывания
<[Raiden]> toxa: это по сути единственное что изменилось
<skai-falkorr> @devoice
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<toxa> почему... раньше приходилось допиливать донастраивать.. например в 6.06.... а  сейчас поставил и пользуйся.... почти всё есть.... :)
<Volkodav> ййййййййййййййййййййййййййййййййцццццццццццццццццццццццццццццццццууу                           уцццццццкккккккккккккккккккккккккккккккккккцццццццццуууууууууууууййййййййееенннннннннекеееееееееееееееееееееекккккккуууццццйннннббббббббÐ
<[Raiden]> toxa: почти но не всё.  И ногда не той версии. И любой кто на это наступит, выпадит в осадок, если не научился сам собирать, хотя бы пакет уже готовый.
<artus> @voice Volkodav
<[Raiden]> toxa: в общем в среде опенсорса сборка не пережиток, а штатный инструмент. Большая база пакетов только частичн осокращает геморой.
<toxa> кстати.... как OpenShot ? хотел его попробовать... не редактировал видио... потребовалось... и обыскался нормальной программы
<nikolaev> сегодня вечером пробывал зарегестрироваться в IRC чат не получилось. Кто может помочь в виде пошаговой инструкции.
<[Raiden]> toxa: Фиг знает. Я редко сталкиваюсь с видео, мне хватает авидемукса иногда консольки.
<[Raiden]> но в новостях хорошо пишут , вроде )
<toxa> вот и я в новостях про него прочитал....
<Volkodav> Ñ…ÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠÑŠ\\\\\\Ñ„Ñ„          ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыфЫп мввввввввввввввввввввввввыфыыцйфыыывввраррррвыпппппппппппппппппппппппппппппппппавааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааплббббÐ
 * [Raiden] надул Volkodav насосом и VOLKODAV улетело высоко в небеса!
<Volkodav> клею вот
<artus> @kban Volkodav 3600 иди проветрись
<[Raiden]> Зловещий artus не дремлет )
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> Я тут чуть на опенсусе не убежал. Остановила лень сборки, там просто меньше пакетов. :) Хотя и умею, рпм в том числе.
<[Raiden]> У них правда есть билдсервис, и за счет него это 1 из лучших дистров - чисто моё мнение
<[Raiden]> но убунта капельку лучше по количеству нужного в пакетах
<Escsun> [Raiden], ох уж ваши убунты, дебы )
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> Escsun: за упоминание арча тебя покарают
<Escsun> skai-falkorr, да я ничего не упоминал еще)
<skai-falkorr> Escsun: так я предупредительно
<[Raiden]> арч мне тоже понравился, но мне показалось что там я буду делать больше всяких телодвижений. И мысль такая нашла ,когда пакман хотел 1 версию либ , а яоурт другую
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну ауровские пкгбилды пишут любители, и не всегда все соблюдают правильно
<Escsun> [Raiden], по этому иногда возникают проблемы )
<skai-falkorr> Escsun: весь арч пишут любители
<Escsun> skai-falkorr, ну арч тут не причем )
<[Raiden]> на ппа такое тоже бывает. Встречал битые пакеты. Н ов убунте я просто знаю как это решать. Тут уже на выбор привычка работает и то что убунта попалась раньше арча :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], да у меня так же с пкгбилдами ))
<Escsun> открыл, исправил, запустил )
<Escsun> [Raiden], а вот в ппа я хз как)
<Escsun> у меня деб сдох (
<Escsun> на флешке ))
<Escsun> он не выдержал обновления (
<Escsun> [Raiden], всего то надо было поставить g++ потребовало обновление и сдохло окончательно )
<nikolaev> ujcgjlf ye;yf gjvjom
<nikolaev> господа нужна помощь
<Escsun> !ask | nikolaev
<ubuntuhelp> nikolaev: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> всем нужна...
<GansikUA> тест
<ubuntuhelp> GansikUA, Есть контакт.
<nikolaev> уже спрашивал. но если вы в irc чате то знаете. как настроить чат на Emparny
<nikolaev> Empathy
<GansikUA> О ну наконец-то, впервые irc юзаю. Всем привет
<znoom> а что ты делал в 2000-ных? Сидел в фидо? %)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в люльке
<[Raiden]> вырвалось
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31868
<znoom> как страшно жить
<Escsun> [Raiden], эх хорошо что у меня есть 3.0.4 хотя бы)
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже , бебе
<[Raiden]> с ck и bfq
<toxa> ммм а ниче так openshot буду его пользовать для работы с видео
<NoOova> Народ выполните кто нибудь плиз apt-cache search djvu font
<NoOova> на убунте
<sig_wall> NoOova: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :)
<NoOova> спасибо =)
<[Raiden]> NoOova: ttf-dejavu
<NoOova> [Raiden]: Спасибо!!!
<toxa> помогите разобраться..... пытаюсь подключиться по ssh на машину... и не пускает.... выдает Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer хотя всё как надо вроде.....
<User279[web]> Всем прив. Кто-нибудь подскажет что за прога на рабочий стол в убунте выводит температуру проца, заполненность жестких и другие тех. данные?
<toxa> conky
<User279[web]> спасибо )
<toxa> только её настроить нужно
<toxa> с дефолтным конфигом страшно выглядит
<toxa> помогите с ssh :(
<[Raiden]> User279[web]: до кучи гугльни про screenlets и ещё, что бы температуру получить надо lm-sensors поставить и настроить запустив sudo sensors-detect
<dmay> skai|offline: не знаю зачем ты меня войсил, но, на всякий случай - иди нафиг :3
<toxa> вот я нуб в лог не посмотрел
<KOPEIII> Подскажите пажалуйста как получить случайное число в С++, сори если вопрос не по адресу)
<[Raiden]> ну там наверное функция какая-нит ьесть типа rand
<[Raiden]> не зю )
<[Raiden]> для непрограммеров :) echo $RANDOM
<novns> KOPEIII, const int RANDOM_NUMBER = 42;
<novns> вот вам случайное число, пользуйтесь на здоровье
<toxa> :)
<KOPEIII> novns, это шутка?
<KOPEIII> )
<toxa> но оно же случайное!
<KOPEIII> ))
<toxa> или вам не одно нужно?
<novns> да, случайное
<Sergey_IT> KOPEIII, man srand
<toxa> не не...
<toxa> вот
<toxa> KOPEIII: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=c%2B%2B+random+number
<toxa> там по первой ссылке пример на c++
<toxa> из за чего может ругаться sshd, что не может загрузить все ключит из /etc/ssh..... они там есть.... и права вроде норм
<toxa> а...всё.... вижу...
<toxa> :)
<[koshka]> опачкии
<toxa> ура товарищи....оно запустилося...... :)
<LiGhT_SpLaSH> Подскажите, есть ли возможность поставить какой нить дистрибутив линуха на usb флеш. Желательно из под винды и непосредственно нужна установка, а не live
<Sergey_IT> LiGhT_SpLaSH, берешь лайвСД и ставишь на флешку (другая ОС вообще не нужна)
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0927/h_1317150114_7440048_1470d96da9.jpeg
<LiGhT_SpLaSH> Sergey_IT: пасиб
<Escsun> Как обычно в /dev называется флешка ?)
<LiGhT_SpLaSH> Escsun: я так понял, эт ты меня решил проверить? =D бесполезно, навыки работы с линухом еще довольно малы
<Escsun> LiGhT_SpLaSH, не
<Escsun> LiGhT_SpLaSH, мне для собственного дистра )
<Escsun> эх и никто не знает))
<LiGhT_SpLaSH> точно сказать не могу, там вроде можно догадаться
<Escsun> http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.devices.txt
<Escsun> а вот то что  мне надо было)
<lukinfore> Escsun, поделись, где там флешка?
<Escsun> lukinfore, нету)
<lukinfore> )
<Escsun> lukinfore, да и не нужна  )
<caspertheghost> .
<caspertheghost> Куда лучшк задавать вопросы по grub2?
<Sergey_IT> куда хочешь
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<caspertheghost> Если ставить root на LVM поверх RAID1 из 2х винтов без отдельного boot раздела, grub2 ставится только на первый винт. Устанавливаю его вручную и на второй винт - с первого грузится, а если первый отключить то выскакивает grub и сразу перезагружается. Этой проб
<caspertheghost> лемой в инете задавались, один чувак даже вычислил, что если в /etc/default/grub раскомментировать =CONSOLE, то грузится и со второго. Получается, что графика ставится только на первый винт.
<caspertheghost> Кто сталкивался откликнитесь
<User206[web]> привет
<User206[web]> есть кто ????
<artus> !ask | User206[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User206[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User206[web]> поставил убунту 11,04
<User206[web]> отваливается интернет
<artus> телепаты в отпуске
<User206[web]> что делать ??????
<artus> !q | User206[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User206[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User206[web]> я поставил убунту 11,04 пытаюсь скачать приложения а ос пишет нет инета
<artus> ииии ???
<User206[web]> десктоп амд64
<User206[web]> и как наладить интернет ?
<artus> интернет у нас уже идет в пакете к ос?
<artus> User206[web], ты не повериш, воткнуть шнурочек с интернетом
<User206[web]> у меня модем делинк 2500
<User206[web]> я сегодня с одним умником уже тут общался
<Sergey_IT> User206[web], в вин работает?
<artus> User206[web], в гугл загляни для начала
<Sergey_IT> User206[web], я смотрел в гугле про твой модем - могут быть проблемы
<artus> эм... какие там проблемы? если он умеет на себе поднимать инет
<artus> и здаетцо мне что оно аж со свистом как роутер работает
<Sergey_IT> а если перегревается?
<Sergey_IT> там разные проблемы могут быть
<artus> ну как бе с перегревом это лесом )
<User517[web]> так как настроить интернет
<artus> руками, настраивай длинк роутером
<only_you> User517[web]: man ifconfig =)
<artus> User517[web], http://www.nntt.org/viewtopic.php?f=1684&t=41910
<User517[web]> ато меня выкидывает
<User517[web]> факт в том что в убунте i386 инет есть на этом компе а в убунте амд 60 падает
<User517[web]> настроен делинк
<User517[web]> амд64
<artus> ну тогда логи показывай
<User517[web]> это как ?
<[Raiden]> на 1 и том же компе?
<JollyR0ger> ребята, Убунту 1104 через DSL кабель раздается мне интернет, на другой машине ХР DSL к одному роутеру, могу ли я ему раздавать?
<artus> что такое dsl кабель?
<artus> ему кому? роутеру ?
<artus> и кто такая XP dsl ?
<JollyR0ger> ну там запятую забыл
<JollyR0ger> дсл от хр к роуту одному
<artus> что такое "дсл от хр к роуту одному" ????
<JollyR0ger> убунту и хр
<JollyR0ger> два провода
<JollyR0ger> к одному роутеру
<artus> ну и , начнем наверно с того что у тя наверно таки роутер dsl
<artus> а какая фиг разница сколько ты пользователей к нему подключиш? сколько ланов есть столько и подключай
<JollyR0ger> в сетке не я админ
<JollyR0ger> по сути у ХР даже норм доступа дальше роута нету
<artus> JollyR0ger, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDSL
<JollyR0ger> там не по делу
<artus> але, ты вопрос для начала корректно сформулируй
<artus> прочти тот бред что ты написал
<artus> и определись наконец с кокой чтороны роутера у тебя интернет заходит
<artus> и бросай курить дсл кабеля )
<JollyR0ger> спокойно я врде нашел
<artus> JollyR0ger, "дсл от хр к роуту одному"как бе не бывает )
<JollyR0ger> чогу ошибаться в терминологии
<JollyR0ger> обьясню проще
<JollyR0ger> шнур от убунты и от линукса втыкаються в одну  коробочку=)
<novns> что делают - втыкаются
<novns> без мягкого знака
<JollyR0ger> я русский не учил, думаю мне простительно
<novns> JollyR0ger, учиться никогда не поздно
<novns> что делать - учиться, с мягким знаком
<novns> просто же всё
<Nor8> novns: Не стоит требовать от людей больше того,  что они могут ;-) Трактористы стране тоже нужны ))))
<novns> кому нужны неграмотные трактористы?
<[Raiden]> Тут не все могут быть с России
<novns> они утопят трактор в болоте
<Nor8> novns: Если он любит свой трактор, то не утопит )))
<novns> Nor8, тогда он и грамоте обучен, скорее всего
<[Raiden]> хорош офтопить )
<[Raiden]> граманаци , блин :)
<Nor8>  novns: Тут маленько разные вещи, ну да не суть )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я, я, граммарнаци :-D
<[Raiden]> гг
<novns> я ещё за букву ё
<Nor8>  Так и я не против, просто замечено, что некоторым ну никак литературный русский не дается. О причинах можно долго рассуждать, но факт остается фактом )))
<novns> причём здесь литературный язык?
<artus> я как бе не против, но замечено что некоторых хлебом не корми, дай поофтопить
<Nor8> artus: Ночь уже )))
<artus> и что?
<Nor8> novns: Ну как бы причем,  грамотность, словарный запас и так  далее. Ты ж матом не разговариваешь?
<novns> мат иногда уместен
<Nor8>  У некоторых он почти всегда "уместен" )))
<dmay> о, срач?
<dmay> а мне пофиг
<novns> Nor8, а про таких можно и не разговаривать
<artus> @voice Nor8
<artus> срач закончен , бунт подавлен
<Nor8> А был срач? )))
<dmay> а я предлагаю всех забанить :3
<novns> латентный синдром вахтёра?
<artus> @voice novns
<Nor8> ))
<dmay> не, просто срач унылый, а так хоть опы в личке поржут :3
<artus> novns, активная стадия )
<shenmue> релиз там когда?
<shenmue> !тест
<shenmue> ппц опять жаба тупит =(
<dmay> 94.180.181.19:25565
<dmay> итить же
<hookah> всем доброго времени суток
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Vladislaw> можно ли с локального сервера рассылать письма в мир, если да то как. Например используя интерфейс мейл ру или жмейл. помогите плиз
<artus> Vladislaw, ssmtp
<artus> Vladislaw, echo "0ц9аы09в8а0ы8ва09ы8ва09ы8ва09ы8ва098ыва098" | mail -s "тест почтdfggggggggggggggg222222" po4to@gmail.com )
<artus> Vladislaw, а в ssmtp.conf hostname=smtp.gmail.com:587 и тд, и тп )
<User482[web]> доброй ночи всем! такой вопрос: что означает "играть в сапера" в меню менеджера пакетов aptitude ?
<Vladislaw> спасибо, сейчас попробую установить
<sig_wall> User482[web]: ровно то что написано :)
<sig_wall> User482[web]: чтобы скучно не было
<User482[web]> непонимаю) ну что произойдет ежели клацнуть
<sig_wall> хотя я бы тетрис засунул.
<User482[web]> игра чтоли запустиццо?
<sig_wall> ну надо же чем-то заняться пока 600  мб обновлений тянутся
<User482[web]> аааааааа
<User482[web]> а я думал что очередное пасхальное яйцо, типа суперсилы.....
<[Raiden]> User482[web]: если проиграешЬ , выполнится aptitude purge *
<artus> и монитор сломаетцо)
<Vladislaw> об голову)
<User482[web]> =)
<artus> один персонаж уже на воруме ноет что ему sensors мониор спалил)
<artus> *ф
<[Raiden]> хаха
<User482[web]> а функции катапультирования виндоуз юзера там случайно нет? =)
<sig_wall> мне вчера монитор спалил dvi-порт на материнке - вот это печально.
<artus> sig_wall, а все почему, потому что земля в розетке не для красоты )
<sig_wall> artus: ну вобщем да, заземлил, и от dvi-d разъема внезапно перестало дергать так же как из розетки.
<sig_wall> только раньше то не было такого
<sig_wall> настораживает :)
<Vladislaw> artus: а где этот файл настройки находится?
<User482[web]> ну, вот клацнул я в аптетуде "играть в сапера" а он выдал: "" Ouch!  Got SIGABRT, dying..
<User482[web]> Аварийный останов""
<User482[web]>  
<artus> Vladislaw, /etc/ssmtp
<sig_wall> User482[web]: проиграл
<sig_wall> :)
<Vladislaw> разминирование неудачное?
<User482[web]> так нет....aptitude вырубился и выдал мне вышеуказанный текст
<hookah> а я вот внезапно узнал что после огнелиса 4 уже наштамповали аж по 7ю стабильную и 8 бета
<artus> а где ты в аптитуде нашол это? )
<hookah> кто-нить пользовался уже?
<User482[web]> ctrl+t вылазит меню....там будет внизу))
<artus> фигасе, уже 7я , вчера чтоль выпустили
<hookah> вчера
<User482[web]> в панели действия
<artus> User482[web], sudo aptitude update , не вылазит ниче )
<artus> и да, зачем тебе эти панельки вообще ?
<[Raiden]> hookah: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<User482[web]> sudo aptitude
<User482[web]> вылазит аптитуд))
<sig_wall> hookah: несолидно. ie 8, opera 11, chrome 14, а фф что, 4.1 ? :)
<User482[web]> псевдоГУЙ
<[Raiden]> вчера новости полезли, а с ппа 7-я версия пришла на день раньше
<hookah> [Raiden]: спс
<artus> User482[web], alias aptupdate='sudo aptitude update'
<artus> alias aptupgrade='sudo aptitude upgrade'
<artus> и ненадо ничего лишнего запускать )
<[Raiden]> а у меня скриптик с именем dupdate
<[Raiden]> так короче
<User482[web]> mov ah,00h
<User482[web]> mov al,4ch
<User482[web]> int 21h
<sig_wall> alias warm="emerge -tuNDva world"
<sig_wall> warm всмысле согреться
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698175/ как то так )
<hookah> artus: кстати IE уже 9, не?
<artus> кто такой ie?
<artus> ))
<Vladislaw> <artus>: там только хост, а логин пароль куда то же надо вводить?
<artus> Vladislaw, там настраиваеш все , и логин, и пароль)
<hookah> artus: ты не поверишь, а мне попался реальный фанат этого самого "кто такой" )))
<hookah> я до сих пор в шоке ))
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?4ba88u
<artus> O_O фф научили память не кушать тоннами???
<sig_wall> hookah: 9-й ie проходит acid3, поддерживает аппаратное ускорение и не жрёт столько памяти, сколько хром и фф. ну не мечта ли?
<[Raiden]> artus: теперь 999кг
<sig_wall> :)
<artus> фигасе, 190 метров на 40+ вкладок )
<User482[web]> Raiden лучше safe-upgrade в скрипте использовать.. хотя это дело вкуса))
<sig_wall> artus: кромеум бы два гига сожрал
<hookah> sig_wall: ФФ 7 по заявлениям жрет на 50% меньше памяти чем 5я версия, не говоря про 3 и 4 )) да и по тестам неплохо выглядит вроде
<hookah> хотя сам еще не пробовал
<[Raiden]> недописанынй костыль к поиску http://paste.org.ru/?nzkyl5
<artus> [Raiden], не, нафиг автообновлялки в бубунте)
<sig_wall> hookah: угу. в кои-то веки фф юзабелен стал
<artus> хее, фф совсем теперь няшен)
<[Raiden]> фф и правда неплохой стал, последние пару версий радует. Я стал реже замечат ьчто кучу вкладок наоткрывал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> раньше лаги подсказывали
<artus> хеее, кеш уже до гига вырос )
<[Raiden]> artus: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/31865_1317123550.jpg
<Vladislaw> <artus>:спасибо, только что сам от себя письмо получил)
<artus> Vladislaw, работаеть? ))
<Vladislaw> та вроде да, с консоли точно работает, сейчас с локалхоста попробую
<hookah> кстати да. я от него отказался именно из-за тормознутости, может быть теперь стоит дать ему еще один шанс ))
<hookah> огнелису в смысле
<artus> Vladislaw, самое оно оповещалки всякие делать)
<sig_wall> можно и дать. ведь впервые с появления проекта мозилла он юзабелен стал.
<Vladislaw> <artus>: все, и с локалхоста работает. Ага, особенно с отправкой смс на телефон)
<Vladislaw> всем спокойной ночи, офф
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-28
<barrenkills_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168765.0 прочитайте топик люди, проблема со звуком в ubuntu 11.04 как исправить можно?
<Ilshat> привет. есть те, кто не спит?
<_taha_> привет
<Ilshat> мож кто знает путь к файлу конфига локалей?
<Ilshat> там где прописаны кодировки в виде "ru_RU.UTF-8"
<Ilshat> бяда. отсутствует такой файл. видать от дебиана в этом отличается
<_taha_> нашол ответ на свой вчерашний вопрос: "как зайти на папку windows в локальной сети на которой стоит пароль... nautilus smb://192.168.0.86 не работал"
<_taha_> оказалось зайти можно только временым монтрованием папки через mount и протокол cifs
<User468[web]> hi
<User468[web]> has anybody installed brother 7050dr printer on ubuntu?
<UNIm95>  User468[web] if you have no problems whith english, please ask your question on #ubuntu
<UNIm95>  User468[web] here is russian channel ubuntu
<sharikoff> он уже отвалился
<UNIm95>  sharikoff: а у меня нет сообщения что юзверь покинул комнату
<sharikoff> я те поэтому и говорю
<UNIm95> хотя у меня че-то пиджин заглючил
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> ubuntuhelp спасибо!
<baronos> раз раз проверка связи
<baronos> вооо наконец то пишит сюда))
<baronos> кто нить знает канал андройда?
<rapidsp> ты не поверишь :)
<rapidsp> android, android-ru
<baronos> не верю))
<baronos> а он тоже на freenode??
<baronos> круто только народу мало на андройд канале)
<User324[web]> Добрый день !!!!
<User324[web]> Уважаемые знатоки такая вот проблема
<baronos> и утро тоже)
<User324[web]> поставил убунту 11,04 десктоп амд64
<User324[web]>  и пропадает интернет
<User324[web]> модем делинк 2500 постоянно подключен к интернету
<User324[web]> тоесть настроен внутри
<User324[web]> кок подправить ос что бы интернет не падал ????
<Ilshat> в итоге сам поднимается. или ты помогаешь?
<SAPetrovich> User291[web], так тебе ж вчера сказали
<User324[web]> сам поднимаетсь при
<User324[web]> отключении и подключении
<User324[web]> мне вчера говорили что виноват провайдер
<SAPetrovich> User291[web], ну а при чем тут ось и модем, который автоматически поднимает сессию
<User324[web]> я дома решил поставить убунту с нуля и по ошибке поставил убунту 11,04 десктоп i386
<baronos> переустанови ос возможно с сетевой картой дрова не подружились. а лучше звони провайдеру
<User324[web]> на ней нет такого интернет не падает
<SAPetrovich> на ней это на чем?
<SAPetrovich> и что вообще значит падает
<User324[web]> на убунту десктоп i386
<User324[web]> 11.04
<baronos> и не говори что ты на линукс а просто скажи что инет в режиме роутера постоянно пропадает
<User324[web]> падает значит отключается и через 3-5 минут включается потом снова подключается и падает
<nikolaev1> всем доброе утро
<_taha_> все работает отлично на i386 11.04
<baronos> обнули модем и настрой заного
<SAPetrovich> во время пропадания нета не амечал кнопка adsl на мопеде моргает или стабильно горит
<User324[web]> да да и я про тоже что что на i386 все работает а на амд 64 нет
<User324[web]> лампочка стабильно горит
<baronos> ну поствь 386 и ядро pae
<baronos> и будет тебе счастье
<User324[web]> так как у меня амд 64  то версия с i386 не хочет ставить многие приложения
<User324[web]> что такое ядро рае ?
<baronos> !pae
<ubuntuhelp> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<User324[web]> оператива у меня 8 гб
<User324[web]> проц амд х6  1100
<User324[web]> мать 990
<baronos> ну вот ставь его и ядро pae и будет 8гигов
<User324[web]> еслиб я знал как это сделать
<User324[web]> ладно парни спасибо !!! я второй день в этом чате ищу ответна свой вопрос и не могу ничего добиться ! Спасибо всем кто пытался помочь
<baronos> есть такой замечателбный сайт help.ubuntu
<User324[web]> пойду теперь на форум
<baronos> .ru забыл добавить)
<baronos> видать  мода среди пожилых людей на компы пошла, уже 2 дедка по нетбуку купили))
<gaga_rin> хмутра
<The_BROS> Подскажите, пожалуйста. Установил на панель апплет Talika. После этого 2 панели пропали. Хочу вернуть все назад. Как удалить этот апплет? Вызвать Synaptic или Suftware Center/
<gigteg> приветствую всех я вернулся
<gaga_rin> зачем?
<Berkov> откуда?
<gigteg> на мне наверн до сих пор бан стоит на всей фриноде
<gigteg> точняк
<gigteg> * Не получается войти #ubuntu-ru (Вы забанены).
<gigteg> никто не пробовал кед на нарвале?
<User362[web]> Всем ещё раз привет !
<baronos> )
<User362[web]> вот я создал тему со своей проблемай если кто знает как решить проблему помогите плиз
<User362[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168870.0
<User362[web]> Заранее спасибо !
<baronos> поставь i386 и поставь ядро pae
<chapt> дрова на сетевую?
<baronos> возможно дрова на сетевую под 64 гонят
<User362[web]> а как их поправить
<chapt> открываешь исходники ядра и правишь
<baronos> с 64 достаточно проблем, а проще поставить 32 с ядром pae
<baronos> и не мучиться. а лучше если возникают проблемы с линукс то возвращайтесь на винду.)
<SAPetrovich> тут
<SAPetrovich> ой
<|rapidsp|> хм... а как юзерагент в ФФ менять?
<ManinDG[web]> Добрый день.
<_taha_> |rapidsp|: User Agent Switcher 0.7.3 ???????????????
<ManinDG[web]> Есть кто-нибудь, кто разбирается в вайфаях?
<ManinDG[web]> В двух словах - свежеустановленная на нетбук  Убунту 11.04, не получается подцепиться к точке доступа.
<ManinDG[web]> точку видит, пакеты шлёт, ответа не получает.
<|rapidsp|> ИП получает?
<ManinDG[web]> Это самое весёлое. На точке доступа настроен адрес 192.168.137.1/24, но на убунте виден только IPv6. при чём постоянно, даже, если не пытаешься ни к чему подключиться.
<ManinDG[web]> Другие девайсы к этой т.д. подключаются прекрасно.
<ManinDG[web]> Никак?
<ManinDG[web]> Хорошо, спрошу на форуме.
<ManinDG[web]> До свидания.
<sharikoff> Когда я родился, дома никого не было, на кухне лежала записка: "Молоко в холодильнике".
<LightDiver> ))
<LightDiver> А правда что в убунту больше не будет бесплатных репозиториев?
<sharikoff> наглая ложь
<LightDiver> новость была вроде
<an4a> продавать опенсорс? что-то не верится...
<dmay> вы где все такие новости берете? оО
<dmay> an4a: open source != free software, еслишто
<an4a> а, да, спс, я упустила из виду эту разницу. но все равно, продавать что-то бесплатное
<sig_wall> an4a: free software != free software, если што
<baronos> умничают:-)))
<sig_wall> free as beer (бесплатный) != free as freedom (свободный) :)
<an4a> Оо что-то я не совсем поняла... может я просто блондика?
<sig_wall> free software - свободное по. оно не обязано быть бесплатным, но свободным - обязано :)
<sig_wall> ладно, это к столлману
<znoom> даже на макоси с введением аппстра не отказались от обычной установки приложений
<znoom> странные тут вопросы)
<baronos> open blond)
<chapt> появится просто новый удобный маркет, каноникл идет навстречу и разработчикам и пользователям
<chapt> ну и плюс денег еще срубят
<jlewka> интересно, кто тогдла придет на смену убунты...
<SergeyIT> вин8
<an4a> нет, только не вин
<SergeyIT> чего испугались? )
<chapt> а почему убунта то уйдет?
<chapt> в упор не пойму
<SergeyIT> все в этом мире временно
<jlewka> не уйдет, просто появится еще одна компания, которая будет себя пиарить за счет СПО
<jlewka> я так думаю :)
<chapt> конечно все, но как я понимаю, речь идет о ближайшем будующем, так с какого убунта куда то уйдет в ближайшем будующем
<an4a> меня убунта устраивает, правда разочаровал гном3 и юнити. но это не совсем проблема убунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Ubuntu будет всегда бесплатной и без дополнительной платы за "корпоративную версию"; мы делаем нашу работу доступной для каждого на тех же свободных условиях" если что, из справки ubuntu
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А как в Хроме установить количество знаков в пароле, а то он ругается на 10 знаков.
<admin-skif-biz> Хотя нет.. Хромиум ругается. А Хром нет
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: 2 полоски
<jlewka> круть, миллионером стану?)
<baronos> какого релиз 11.10?
<SergeyIT> к январю созреет
<baronos> ну лад тогда на виртуалке помучаю вторую бету)
<Vurtne_> хай всем
<SergeyIT> чего?
<an4a> привет
<dname> как у пользователя отключить ssh? оставить только ftp доступ
<dname> useradd user1 -b /home/ -m -U -s /bin/false
<dname> не помогает
<dname> т.е помогает, но доступ пропадает ftp
<dname> говорит что пароль не правильный
<sig_wall> dname: chsh -s /sbin/nologin user1
<dname> Warning: /sbin/nologin does not exist
<emilpopel> привет всем
<emilpopel> поставил программу  cinellera
<emilpopel> а у нее все меню в крякозябрах
<emilpopel> как исправить?
<SAPetrovich> тыц-тыц..тест
<sharikoff> тыц
<skai-falkorr> пыщпыщ
<SAPetrovich> ))
<emilpopel> может кто помочь?
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, поставь английскую версию
<emilpopel> а я через Центр Приложений закачал
<emilpopel> че дал то дал
<emilpopel> а по другому никак
<emilpopel> ??
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, http://www.google.ru/search?q=cinellera+%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8F%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B7%D1%8F%D0%B1%D1%80%D1%8B&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<emilpopel> спасибо , читаю
<emilpopel> SergeyIT   спасибо. 30сек и все на инглиш  . супер. еще раз спасибо
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, а мне то за что ... учись искать/читать
<_taha_> кто-нибудь в курсе как на всегда сменить кодировку в виртуальной консоли? нашол только временое решение sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, после перезагрузки вирт. консоль вновь переходит на квадратики
<skai-falkorr> я в курсе
<_taha_> хммм))))))))
<_taha_> отыскал сам)
<skai-falkorr> молодец
<_taha_> sudo nano /etc/rc.local ?????????
<[pragma]> кто знает, какой механизм ротации логов используется в убунту?
<_taha_> skai-falkorr: нет)))) не нашёл
<[pragma]> !logrotate
<skai-falkorr> когда логи устаревают, их отправляют в дом престарелых.слабые и маленькие логи заранее сбрасываются с дева в нулл
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='logrotate'
<[Raiden]> [pragma]: rsyslog
<[pragma]> skai-falkorr: ну вот в генту есть logrotate а в убунту кто их пинает?
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: о1 спасибо
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное и logrotate , у меня установлен по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> но мне  чего-то казалось что сам сисллогд умеет
<[pragma]> хмм.. мне нужно узнать,чем убунта по умолчанию пользуется,я хочу конфиги глянуть
<[Raiden]> [pragma]: я думаю пакеты в убунте перекрывают всё что есть в генте
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: гентушные маны говорят,что не умеет
<[Raiden]> ну значит и тут логротейт, я его руками не ставил
<[pragma]> не ну не все же утилиты переписали
<[Raiden]> Ну, не все конечно, емержа тут нету. Но logrotate это не дистрозависимая программа и постарше чем дистрибутив генту
<an4a> позвольте полюбопытсвовать, а что она делает?
<[Raiden]> an4a: А вот не скажу :)
<SergeyIT> man logrotate
<[pragma]> [Raiden]: так и есть, logrotate : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<an4a> :'( вот бяка
<[pragma]> an4a: ну вон же, по ссылке пойди почитай
<SergeyIT> господа опы, а почему бы не сделать просмотр манов (по-русски) через бота, удобно бы было
<[pragma]> Линукс даёт много: начинаешь понимать устройство системы. Учишься гуглить и читать маны. Потом со временем забываешь и то, и другое :)
<[pragma]> да, кстати, клёвая идея
<[pragma]> терминал тоже не сложно вызвать
<an4a> я поддерживаю такую идею
<[Raiden]> на опеннете большой набор манов, русских в том числе
<[pragma]> куча гемора, а всего-то нужно открыть терминал
<SergeyIT> а кто туда ходит? )
<SergeyIT> все здесь спрашивают )
<[pragma]> а, ты имеешь в виду маны неустановленных прог? это да, можно
<an4a> ну не скажи, а вдруг я поломала линукс и он не загружается, и сейчас из-под винды сижу
<an4a> какие тогда маны?
<[Raiden]> Вот кстати, домашнее задание по башу. Напишите скрипт который отсылает на опеннет запрос и выводит на консоль ман-страницу.
<[Raiden]> )
<[pragma]> и его прикрутят к боту?
<[Raiden]> Хотя можете просто поискать пакеты manpages-ru и manpages-ru-extra
<[Raiden]> [pragma]: Не, врятли. Я незнаю на чем бот написан, владелца тут нет.
<[pragma]> тут бот примитивный ( вот на linuxtalks классный
<sharikoff> там яйцеброс
<[Raiden]> Мне местный от не очень нравится, еггдроп привычней и скрипты к нему известные по другим ирк сетям.
<[Raiden]> ...
<[Raiden]> Этот какой-то непонятынй и справки почти нет
<[Raiden]> но это в общем не важно
<[pragma]> у кого нибудь есть генту под рукой загруженная?
<[pragma]> гляньте, есть ли у вас директория /etc/logrotate.d (если вы пользуетесь logrotate конечно)
<sharikoff> мы юзаем newsyslog
<sharikoff> ну не мы.. а я =)
<SAPetrovich> ))
<SergeyIT> Мы - оператор всея убунту )
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> мы всем нашим отделом
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> точнее я в нашем отделе
<sharikoff> хотя я и написал что я один
<an4a> а кем ты работаешь?
<sharikoff> я работаю инженером ведущим
<sharikoff> тока кого и куда нинаю..
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<kamazblinov> здрасте) как называется пакет с апплетом часов ?)
<kamazblinov>  /msg ubuntuhelp kamazblinov
<sharikoff> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/09/28/hiedi/ жалко..
<User330[web]>  /msg ubuntuhelp kamaz
<[pragma]> sharikoff: это всё людишки виноваты
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, ку
<baronos> хоть один оператор сотовой звязи в россии дает 3g интернет без ограничения скорости?
<gaga_rin> зачем?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ага.а потом догоняет и еще раз дает
<skai-falkorr> если позволить хоть одному идиоту крутить торренты по сетям сотовым
<skai-falkorr> то никто не сожет позвонить уже никогда
 * gaga_rin попялися на skai-falkorr
<baronos> ну есть услуга у мегафрна кавказ вроде где нельзя с торрента качать но все ровно ограничение
<AndreX> hi
<kamazblinov> ку
<baronos> шалом
<an4a> коничуа
<kamazblinov> кто знает как называется пакет с апплетом "часы" которые по умолчанию в убунте стоят?
<openvoid> indicator applet
<peektoseen> skai-falkorr, а разве человек не будет занимать ту же одну ячейку?
<peektoseen> это всмысле про "позволить хоть одному идиоту крутить торренты по сетям сотовым"
<kamazblinov> openvoid, спасибо, не помогло)
<baronos> clock 2.32 вроде аплет с календарем
<openvoid> он просто солжный апплет, там всего намешано, и настраивается из разных мест
<kamazblinov> его у меня либо нету, либо скрыт, либо хз) после обновления до 11.10 такая херь
<[Raiden]> создай юзера , посмотри ок ли там всё. Если да - перенесипод него свои данные. Либ оиди гугли\смотри где могут хранится настройки панелей и апплетов у старого
<[Raiden]> и убирай их
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 юнити другйо на базе гтк3 и сильно допилен. Впринципе могут быт ьньюансы со старыми настройками
<shelest> юнити не нужен!
<shelest> :)
<shelest> привет всем
<openvoid> убунту не нужен
<openvoid> с юнити
<shelest> линукс не нужен
<kamazblinov> а мне Uniti нравится)
<openvoid> а без юнити нужен
<[Raiden]> Ну это уже другой вопрос. Линукс воообще не нужне, но если вас сюда каким-то "ветром" занесло...
<[Raiden]> :)
<shelest> А вариант Компьютер не нужен -- он еще более Ъ?
<shelest> нигилизм...
<shelest> вот все таки в линуксе есть очень большой процент личного вау-фактора
<shelest> некий способ нонконформизма
<shelest> без этого линукс бы не выбрался с той BBSна которую его линус когда-то залил
<[Raiden]> конечно. Компутер с инетом нужен типа как повариная книга, толко когда хочеться сготовить что-то необычное и то не всем. Имеется в виду домашний. А рабочие конечно нужны.
<shelest> я еще очнеь сильно новичек в линуксе и у меня вопрос есть.
<openvoid> abacus рулит на работе
<[Raiden]> дома нужна приставка к тв и муз центр. и всё. А компутер это геморой. Пообщаться и с телефона можно.
<shelest> чем master отличается от origin в git?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: сколько раз повторять то.юнити не на базе гтк
<skai-falkorr> ни на втором
<skai-falkorr> ни на третьем
<skai-falkorr> срало оно на гтк с выской колокольни
<skai-falkorr> юнити на компизе
<shelest> стало быть компиз тоже не нужен?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Да вы шутите.
<[Raiden]> если ты про юнити 2д - то да ,но не на гтк
<[Raiden]> а просто юнити, оно же 3д - использует гтк.
<[pragma]> ничего не нужно. Скоро пересядем на fluxbox
<shelest> постепенно приходит мысль что  GUI того... не нужно
<[pragma]> угу.. всё,что развивается стремительно,приходит рано или поздно в тупик
<[Raiden]> )
<[pragma]> или тормоза, или скатывается к чьей-то единоличной идее
<shelest> Да! Пвтрик - бог!
<[pragma]> shelest: а кто это, напомни? :)
<[Raiden]> Не думал что такая реакция будет. Я впринципе пошутил. Хотя есть люди без компов или не слишком много тратящие время на них.
<shelest> Патрик Фолкердинг.
<[pragma]> а, слака, да,он был прав
<shelest> Существа, помогите по поводу гита.
<shelest>   у меня есть удаленный гит репозиторий заботливо сныканый в ~/git/ туда сохраняется проект. и все в шоколаде. но у меня есть второй проект который хочется сохранять туда же. как сделать чтоб эти два проекта не смешались?
<[pragma]> создать там две ветки?
<JollyR0ger> здравствуйте люди, как изменить порядок апплетов в трее, на юнити?
<paracelsss_> всем привет ! подскажите толковый декомпилятор exe файлов
<an4a> может ollydbg ?
<djihard> Всем добрый вечер.
<paracelsss_> <an4a> а он есть под линукс?
<paracelsss_> <djihard> <JollyR0ger> привет
<JollyR0ger> м?
<skai-falkorr> JollyR0ger: mkdir -p ~/.local/share/indicators/application
<skai-falkorr> cp /usr/share/indicator-application/ordering-override.keyfile ~/.local/share/indicators/application/
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<paracelsss_> <an4a> спс . попробую
<djihard> Велики гуру подскажите. Удалил vsftpd apt-get autoremove vsftpd.  и файл конфигурации. Щас устанавливаю файла vsftpd.conf нет. И порты не ростушиваются.
<skai-falkorr> djihard: man dpkg-reconfigure
<shelest> paracelsss_: paracelsss_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608123
<djihard> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh vsftpd
<shelest> сижу в кафешке -- вокруг все посетители сидят с макинтошами
<shelest> чувствую себя как в гейклубе.
<shelest> :)
<skai-falkorr> @voice shelest
<paracelsss_> <shelest> благодарю))
<dmay> skai-falkorr: негодяй ты :\
<shelest> что значит +v?
<dmay> shelest: беги оттуда, врачи до сих подозревают что это заразно!
<[Raiden]> apt-get autoremove  - развье удаляет поставленный пакет?
<baronos> ыыы опередил)))
<dmay> !v | shelest
<ubuntuhelp> shelest: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<shelest> dmay: да, да. я помню клип мразиш.:) сижу попой к стенке на всякий случай.
<[Raiden]> autoremove - Удалить автоматически все неиспользуемые пакеты
<[Raiden]> djihard: в следущий раз удаляйте пакет командой remove или purge , авторему это не совсем то.
<djihard> да я уже понял
<djihard> вот идумаю
<djihard> может проще ось переставить
<djihard> уже бьюсь вротой день
<dmay> djihard: сразу обратно на оффтопик, ога :3
<djihard> ))
<[Raiden]> djihard: а конфиги руками стирал?
<djihard> да
<shelest> *facepalm*
<[Raiden]> djihard: сделай sudo apt-get install --reinstall vsftpd , я чего-то сомневаюсь что он вообще удалялся авторемувом.
<[Raiden]> а если не удалялся, то заново не ставился.
<djihard> ща
<baronos> во сколько зенит игает сегодня?
<djihard> vsftpd stop/pre-start, process 1562
<djihard> я же его потом установил
<djihard> apt-get install vsftpd
<shelest> djihard: и оно таки заработало?
<djihard> неа
<dmay> 357 юрконтр в городе же итить
<djihard> портов не вижу
<dmay> дашожтакое, опять вронгвиндов
<dmay> djihard: а ты его запустил после установки то? )
<djihard> service vsftpd start
<shelest> Скажите, а зачем нужны папки?
<djihard> vsftpd stop/pre-start, process 1583
<shelest> то есть чем больше я работю с компьютером тем сильнее понмаю как же неудобны папки.
<shelest> например разделять проекты по папкам неудобно. нгекоторые файлы относятся сразу к нескольким проектам.
<shelest> да и искать потом что куда делось неудобно. нужна новая файловаЯ система с тегами и без папок.
<shelest> и при этом чтоб система версионного контроля организовывалась на уровне ФС.
<shelest> ну и еще, как в план 9 фс должно быть все равно раположен ли файл на винчестере или в интернете.
<dmay> shelest: ты просто недалекий человек, никогда не видевший проект в десяток-другой тысчяч файлов :3
<shelest> я недалекий человек который пользует с ятегами.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну так хелло ворд писать мона и в двух файлах
<dmay> на мобильных девайсах оно ещё канает, в некоторых рабочих случаях тоже, в серъёзных задачах - нафиг-нафиг
<shelest> да ладно тебе -- попробуй думать о тегах как о папках и все станет проще
<djihard> ладно вообщем буду ось переустанавливать. Спасибо всем за советы.
<shelest> djihard: !Ъ
<an4a> да, интересная идея...
<dmay> shelest: даже жмаил забил на это дело, еслишто
<shelest> dmay: вот етсь у тебя 100000 файлов проекта. и они все имеют тег этого проекта. а также теги других проектов и подпроектов.
<dmay> они теперь свои теги позиционируют как папки во всяких хелпах и тп
<skai-falkorr> и все они в куче
<skai-falkorr> с другими 100к файлами с другими тегами
<dmay> shelest: чем список из 20 тегов отличается от глубокого пути?
<skai-falkorr> и ищи нужный тебе
<shelest> dmay: тем что нет проблемы с кроссзависимостями.
<shelest> и нет проблемы с копиями файлов и версионным адом
<dmay> shelest: и что ты имел в виду под таким красивым умным словом?
<dmay> а версионность это вообще ни разу не к структуре хранения, да
<shelest> когда у тебя файлики общие для проектов приходится копировать в каждый проект отдельно и заботиться о том, чтоб везде были новые версии.
<shelest> версионость в этом случае можно будет контролировать средствами ФС
<dmay> если тебе приходится заниматься такой фигнёй, то у меня для тебя плохие новости :/
<shelest> и нафиг гит. да.
<shelest> dmay: говори уже новости.
<paracelsss_> еще один вопрос ))) а чем бы мне распаковать cab архиваторы чевото неберут его
<dmay> shelest: меня опять замьютят за унижение профеесиональных и умственных участников же :3
<shelest> так ты в приват.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.тут ты выразишь общее мнение:)
<shelest> впрочем, можно и не в приват
<[Raiden]> paracelsss_: cabextract в консоли. Хотя после доустанвоки возможно гномовский файл-роллер или кдешынй арк откроют.
<dmay> shelest: продумывай енвайронмент @ трать меньше времени на фигню
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]>спаисибо, после названия адрес писать к файлу ?
<dmay> а придумывать инструменты для решения проблем, возникших из-за непрофессионализма это не сюда :3
<shelest> есть у менят товарищ - занимается дизайном плат. У него патологический страх к потере файлов и он постоянно создает  резервные копии и рассовывает и по укромным уголкам винчестера. После этого естественно забывает где у него какие версии файлов заныкаÐ
<dmay> !255 | shelest
<ubuntuhelp> shelest: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<shelest> это это не его проблема -- так действует подавляющее большинство пользователей.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: отличная отповедь.жаль, что мы ее не увидели:)
<[Raiden]> paracelsss_:  без понятия. ман читай или без параметров запусти. Скорее всего не только файл ,ещё ключи.
<shelest> встроенный в emacs ирк клиент оказывается кривой :(
<skai-falkorr> нуато
<skai-falkorr> если он не умеет резать сообщения по протоколу ирк
<dmay> встроенный в emacs emacs оказывается кривой /fixed :3
<shelest> так вот, проблема с бардаком на винте это общая проблема пользователей, корень которой кроется в организации данных по директориям.
<dmay> да? а я думал корень этой проблемы чуть ниже шеи некоторых пользователей :/
<[Raiden]> у меня 1 винт ,раньше раздел, для даунлоада и временног омусора. А потом уже растекается по назначению ,когда не лень. Хотя бывает сразу качается в папку назначения.
<SergeyIT> долой деревья директорий - давай нейронную сеть!
<shelest> dmay: да, ровно настолько насколько же и все остальные когда человека пытаются оперировтаь категориями компьютера.
<baronos> как убунту поставил дак исчез бардак а на винде кошмар был)
<[Raiden]> И  целом я знаю что где, хотя совсем без поиска не обходится. Ваще  искалкой если активн опользоватья и историей и ещё сортингом по дате в фм
<[Raiden]> бардак - не сильаня проблема
<baronos> софт сразу настраиваю на нужный каталог
<dmay> baronos: а ещё прошли прыщи, появилась девушка, машина и работа, ога :3
<[Raiden]> ная
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а оптом он проснулся...
<SergeyIT> лучше в розницу
<baronos> машина и работа есть прыщей по природе нету а вот с девушкой пока напряг))
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]> если я пару сотен шрифтов кину прямо в папку системы с шрифтами. они будут функционировать?
<dmay> shelest: тегирование как раз таки абсолютно компьютерная категория, в реальной жизни их в принципе нет
<dmay> вообще, они годятся для некоторой категрии информации, типа фоточек и тп
<dmay> но в серъёзных задачах - криворукий пользователь в них только ещё больше бардака наведет
<[Raiden]> paracelsss_: да, но возможно не сразу, ест ькоманда для обновлеия кэша шрифтов иначе ребут надо или релогин
<[Raiden]> ещё можн ов ~/.fonts
<shelest> Возможно. но мое скромное мнение что елси добавить тегирование и отвлечь пользователяф от директорий, то организовывать данные во многих случаях будет легче.
<dmay> paracelsss_: а ты точно уверен, что тебе нужен линукс, а не бесплатный виндовс? :/
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]>а ну это несложно . спасибо ! а я то голову ломал
<[Raiden]> fc-cache -f возможно. незнаю правда от рута или от текущего юзера.
<paracelsss_> <dmay> виндоус на кол . мне убунта вот понравилась. я с ней как то спокойнее стал ))) и более позитивней
<dmay> shelest: фоточки. закладки в браузере. notes. /list
<dmay> paracelsss_: то есть думаешь что уверен? ну ладно
<shelest> dmay: а вот систему версионного контроля почему в ФС не игтегрируют?
<kamazblinov> чото часы не появились ни у нового юзере, ни у гостя
<baronos> а если замутить консодьную версию андройда и звонить к примеру по команде и все такое? :D
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]> да я лучше перезагружусь  .
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/09/28/web/
<shelest> kamazblinov: счастливые часов не наблюдают.
<dmay> shelest: потому что её успешно интегрируют в ОСи
<kamazblinov> shelest: я както не очень счастлив стал, после того как часы исчезли)
<paracelsss_> <dmay> ну конечно уверен . тут хоть мозг развивается ) научиться правда нужно е кое чему . но это везде так
<shelest> kamazblinov: http://www.bestwatch.ru/
<kamazblinov> я про те часы что на панельке в Unity
<dmay> paracelsss_: ты думаешь что для того чтоб развивать моск обязательно нужен линукс? знаешь, у меня для тебя плохие новости....
<shelest> dmay: +1 к paracelsss_  но не мозг, а инженерное мышление.
<paracelsss_> <dmay> развитие извилин тут получается как в качестве бонуса) не из за этого в него полез .
<dmay> shelest: ну да, если в новом туалете унитаз забился, то это сильно развивает сантехническое мышление :3
<baronos> бидэ засорилось)
<shelest> dmay: если ты полез разбираться почему бидэ заворилось и устранять причину засора, а не зваонить сантехниксу, то сантехнический скилл несомненно вырастет.
<dmay> shelest: а если ты при этом ценный программист и твое время стоит как у 20 таких сантехников?
<paracelsss_> .
<dmay> а вообще ну нафиг
<dmay> 94.180.141.179:25565
<skai-falkorr> dmay: но притом ты в рашке и твое время оплачивают как 1/5 времени сантехника:)
<kamazblinov> чо вы всё о туалетах то
<dmay> нате, кому пригодится, часок в онлайне повисит :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: и че за х?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: у тебя какие то грустные представления о ИТ в Роисси :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: зато правдивые
<nikolaev1> всем привет, геймеры есть в студии?
<baronos> вов идет идеально кс и квака тоже
<nikolaev1> ищу под убунту игры по стилю алавар, невософт но нужно фри
<nikolaev1> так как семья никак не может адаптироваться после винды
<[Raiden]> кваки нативные есть , по крайней мере 1 и 2
<znoom> potato guy
<nikolaev1> требует игр такого жанра )))
<nikolaev1> wain использовать не хочу
<skai-falkorr> nikolaev1: поставь венду и не мучай жопу
<paracelsss_> <nikolaev1> samorost подойдет?
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/quake2.html  , http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/quake1.html
<baronos> виртуалку замути им с виндой и там пусть юзают эти игры
<shelest> nikolaev1: очень хорошай игра Robocode
<dmay> nikolaev1: иди работать же, искатель халявочки, тогда и фри искать не надо будет!
<shelest> игры не нужны!
<dmay> skai-falkorr: minecraft server же, по порту видно )
<dmay> shelest: именно!
<kamazblinov> играйте в Slant
<shelest> есть еще хорошие игры про сантехников
<SergeyIT> на бирже
<baronos> для меня сама убунту игра есть такие квесты ппц фиг пройдешь)
<kamazblinov> как будто в винде их меньше)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: outdated server же
<baronos> меньше)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: вантузятнеги не умеют настраивать ниче
<shelest> baronos: в убунту именно квесты, а в винед сплошная угадайка.
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ещё скажи что ты себе 1.9 поставил, любитель екстремала
<kamazblinov> да да. угадайка)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: еще скажи, что ты стоишь на старой версии
<dmay> skai-falkorr: Ъ-1.8.1 же, 1.9 не закончена ещё
<skai-falkorr> она пререлиз и вполне готова
<baronos> что там угадывать там все просто даже сантехник дед на работе у меня справляеться со свом нетбуком)
<kamazblinov> кстати, народ) обьясните мне,  почему я вышел из дому сегодня в 9-30 а на работу пришёл в 10-00 хотя идти мне 20 минут. пока более логичного обьяснения кроме как "меня похитили инопланетянины" я не нашёл)
<nikolaev1> всем спасибо за советы, вот нашёл Jag  - игра фри. по стилю похожа на алавар а именно стиль три вряд
<dmay> kamazblinov: "я слоупок" гораздо логичней
<znoom> ты завис и ребутнулся
<kamazblinov> да не. я шол как обычно. проходя мимо сбербанка я заметил чтоон ещё закрыт - значит 9-00 ещё небыло
<baronos> ты же в 9:30 вышел
<shelest> Как приказать эволюшену чтоб он скачивал все сообщеиня на винт и работал оффлайн, а  не пытался подкачать содержимое писам из интернетов?
<kamazblinov> бля, в 8-30
<[Raiden]> shelest: фиг знает, но думаю не проблема облазить опции
<[Raiden]> как эволюшена, так и конкретного аккаунта
<shelest> все опции облажены. не могу найти этого
<[Raiden]> там будет чего-нить типа загружат ьполностью или загружать с сервера или не только заголовки
<shelest> да, все верно только есть еще неприметный пункт в меню файл скачать все сообщеин ядля оффлайн использования"
<shelest> эволюшн кинулся скачивать все файлы :)
<znoom> в оффлайне жизни нет
<shelest> в самолете интернета нет
<znoom> следовательно в самолете жизни нет
<baronos> кстати я как то летел на самолете лет пять назад и мою нокиа они проверяли на подсветку клавы я так и не понял зачем
<baronos> подсветка была белой
<User144[web]> привет
<kamazblinov> драсте
<User144[web]> создал юсб лайф флешку с убунту. Всьо Ок! Но постоянно предлогает установку. Как избавитъся от етого предложения? Хочу что бы автоматически загружался рабочий стол.
<User144[web]> Помогите!!!
<[Raiden]> без понятия. Раньше так и было
<[Raiden]> вроде можно нажать какой-нить кей когда челвоечек с клавой
<[Raiden]> и появится бутменю с выбором лайва и т.д.
<[Raiden]> либо читай как на оснвое убунты делат ьсвой лайв и копай где этот запрос и как убрать )
<User144[web]> уже целый день ищу и ничего
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> после нескольких попыток починить корневой раздел с помощью fsck убунта больше не загружается, выпадает в кернел-паник, пишет "Attempted to kill init"
<hunter-12> Можно починитт?
<an4a> по моему личному опыту у убунты есть скилл самовоскрешения )
<baronos>  )))
<an4a> могу рассказать эту историю, если кому интересно
<[Raiden]> если пострадал только корень, то там врятли ест ьчто-то уникальное. Можно попробовать с помощью photorec вытащить конфиги которые делались руками -если есть
<[Raiden]> потом или сразу переустановить
<hunter-12> хоум вроде впорядке
<hunter-12> тогда попробую поставить слакварь
<hunter-12> an4a, а как она самовоскресла?
<znoom> историю в студию
<[Raiden]> Тогда я советую не тратить время. Если фсцк не справилься , то всяртли всё просто. В экст есть копия основного инода, как то с нег оиногда восстанавливают ,если знают адрес где он хранится , но это помогает тоже не всегда
<an4a> кароче, один мил человек мне непереставая тыкал на кнопку включения ноута
<[Raiden]> и ещё ,настоятельно рекомендую почитать про sysrq , и забыт ьпро резет
<[Raiden]> а..
<an4a> только начнет загружаться - сразу вырубал жестко
<[Raiden]> такое не лечим (с)
<an4a> в итоге накрылась файловая система и скорее всего побил жесткий
<an4a> у меня даже груб не загружался
<an4a> точно не помню, но иногда выдавал кернел паник
<hunter-12> [Raiden], у меня так первый раз, грузился с лайв сиди, гонял фсцк, он что-то делал с inodes и еще чего-то, но очень много, терь пишет clean
<an4a> спустя несколько попыток загрузки стал как-то немного дальше подгружаться
<hunter-12> [Raiden], я всегда по фсцк и вырубаю если что
<an4a> просил сделать проверку файловой системы
<an4a> пару часиков на таком этапе пытался загрузиться
<an4a> а потом все-таки пофиксил ошибки и нормально загрузилось все
<blackcat> hunter-12: я когда-то давно имел неосторожность писать в ext3 через вендовый плагин. в итоге был наглухо нарушен журнал, и очень длинная работа fsck, закончившаяся "Clean", в итоге убила ФС в ноль :)
<hunter-12> я и подозреваю, что что-то такое
<hunter-12> кстати, он нормально грузился, но ошибки упорно не исправлял
<blackcat> ну он считает что ошибок нет
<[Raiden]> у меня после перехода на экст4 пока небыло проблем. Сам правда питание не дергал, но сбои в доме были из-за кап ремонта и вроде всё ок ...
<an4a> вот за это и люблю убунтучку ^_^ на винде врятли такое прокатило бы
<[Raiden]> экст3 терял пару раз
<hunter-12> он их видел, но не хотел исправлять
<blackcat> может потому что раздел примонтирован был
<hunter-12> прогнал из режима восстановления, после это начались паники
<hunter-12> кстати говоря, какой в слаке кде?
<skai-falkorr> hunter-12: какой соберешь
<hunter-12> там же вроде на двд он уже есть
<blackcat> 4.5. с чем-то вроде
<hunter-12> короче счас пойду попробую загрузиться с другим ядром, если не загрузится буду качать слаку..
<blackcat> радикальное решение :)
<[Raiden]> )
<shelest> пытаюсь прикрутить remote repository к git. Репа размещена на bettercodes.org но по их инструкциям нифига не работает.
<shelest> посоветуйте нормальный git репозиторий с прватными проектами
<[Raiden]> shelest: качай слаку
<shelest> приватными
<blackcat> кхм :)
<[Raiden]> вырвалось :)
<shelest> слака для лохов.Настоящие пацаны юзают  lfs
<skai-falkorr> @voice shelest
<hunter-12> чето походу совсем убился корень
<hunter-12> так, а сейчас в слаке поддерживается ext4?
<blackcat> по-моему, оно там было еще пару лет назад :)
<[Raiden]> А нам то откуда знать.
<artus> @voice hunter-12
<[Raiden]> последний раз слаку видел когда была версия 3.1
<[Raiden]> или 3.0
<blackcat> и видимо больше не тянет :-)
<hunter-12> надеюсь проблем не возникнет
<dmay> ну коль тут так тихо, то насоветуйте мне фильмец посмотреть?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: se7en
<dmay> боян и фу
<skai-falkorr> scarface
<hunter-12> вот такой вопрос, как удалить файлы по маске, и при этом некоторые из них оставить?
<skai-falkorr> заюзать эксепшены
<hunter-12> угу, и как их заюзать? =)
<dmay> заюзать ман?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: пойду покопаю пещерку
<dmay> откатись на 1.8.1 и иди тестировать мой сервер, нищасный!
<dmay> там даже заброшеные шахты есть, только мне влом пока к ним подходы делать
<zloy> hi all
<zloy> восстановил вин7 на первом разделе, убунта на втором, как мягко установить груб?
<baronos> болеем за зенит))
<User482[web]> про Grub тут http://ubuntologia.ru/grub-mbr-windows#grub
<dmay> футболисты не нужны
<artus> zloy,  грузишся с ливки,инсталл груб на раздел с убунтой
<User482[web]> я пользовался методом через chroot
<dmay> zloy: на форуме естьщщикарная ветка про это
<User482[web]> очень удобный метод
<User482[web]> но нужел лавсиди убунты))
<[pragma]> dmay а какие фильмы любишь?
<dmay> [pragma]: поздно, уже всякой ерунды накачал
<zloy> tnx
<zloy> dmay, ссылочку можно?
<dmay> zloy: http://forum.ubuntu.ru ?
<zloy> dmay, на ветку
<dmay> zloy: может тебе ещё её скопипастить, распечатать и домой привезти?
<User482[web]> вот ещё - мой любимый метод поднимать GRUB http://paste.org.ru/?mq713f
<User482[web]> просто подробно безотказно))
<zloy> тю
<dmay> zloy: не тю, а вбить в поиске "восстановление grub"
<[pragma]> dmay если хочешь посмеять ся до слёз, смотри это (только терпеливо,там такое, это Ъ комедия) http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=982187
<dmay> на тюкания больше времени потратил
<User482[web]> да - поиск - сила...но я выдал реально рабочий метод.
<User482[web]> к стати он в гугле 5м при поиске восстановить grub
<User482[web]> =)
<User482[web]> с убунтологии на википедии...там 5 минут войны, вместе с загрузкой лайвсидихи...=) и потом энжоингъ виндовс + убунту - на ваш вскусъ)_))
<copyerfiled> всем здрасте мордасте!
<dmay> copyerfiled: что сломал?
<copyerfiled> dmay: нет вроде
<copyerfiled> dmay: ниче не сломал
<dmay> а чего тогда пришёл?
<an4a> зачем вы так?
<copyerfiled> а та я впервые жизни просто так поздароваться зашел
<dmay> флудить и мешать помогать тем, кто действительно что-то сломал?
<an4a> может он супер крутой спец и пришел всем помогать?
<dmay> так так бы и сказал. а то сразу оправдываться начал ведь - значит дело нечисто.
<an4a> человек просто поздаровался - вежливости научен, а вы накинулись
<dmay> начнем с того, что "здрасте мордасте" и "вежливость" это немного из разных вселенных...
<an4a> ну просто весело поздоровался
<copyerfiled> да я обычно захожу с вопросом типа давайте решайте мою проблему, а тут вот просто так зашел, без проблем и уже наругали
<dmay> вот где именно я тебя "наругал"? покажи точную цитату, плз?
<[pragma]> dmay лучше комедию скачай ))
<shelest> ппц
<copyerfiled> так все лучше с проблемой зайду, так вот проблема, поставил файловый сервер (самбу) закинули туда базы 1С а они открываются через раз, ато и хуже, велетают с ошибкой, если базы на компе то все нормально, кто знает, как справиться?
<[pragma]> таких уже не делают :(
<shelest> джентельмены, уберите канделябры!
<^DEMOSS^> copyerfiled: я тебя не обрадую
<dmay> copyerfiled: ну вот с этого и надо было начинать :3
<copyerfiled> самба и 1с несовместимы?
<^DEMOSS^> Нормально и быстро 1с работает только с самобой на вин сервер 2008 h2
<^DEMOSS^> r2
<dmay> ^DEMOSS^: ЛПП
<copyerfiled> тогда нужно понять в чем разницаа между ней и самбой, может кто знает?
<^DEMOSS^> copyerfiled: 2й вариант - перенести базы в 1с SQL
<^DEMOSS^> copyerfiled: опиши железо свое
<dmay> кстати SQL вообще полезный вариант
<[pragma]> an4a вот ты хорошая девочка,приходи к нам на #linuxtalks, поженимся :D
<^DEMOSS^> dmay: я только недавно перевел 2  офиса на скуль. Теперь за секунды формируется хрень за 5 лет )0
<^DEMOSS^> раньше на самбе когда стояло ждать минут 7 нада было
<copyerfiled> copyerfiled: в нашей конторе "рога и копыта" я так и сделал, только вот  ragent вылетает через пару минут после запуска, проблема не решена но обманута, но тут насяльника хочет именно самбу!
<copyerfiled>  ^DEMOSS^:  какая скуль? постгрес?
<^DEMOSS^> Microsoft SQL server
<dmay> ^DEMOSS^: ну вот я об этом и говорю. дбфки это же дословно прошлый век.
<dmay> восьмерка умеет постргес, емнип
<^DEMOSS^> lf
<^DEMOSS^> да но но работает скуль
<rapidsp> тест
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Failed!
<OnkelTem> Hiall
<OnkelTem> Народ, какая библиотека занимается рендерингом шрифтов в GUI приложениях на Ubuntu? Как это правильно называется?
<lukinfore> pango ведь
<lukinfore> если гтк
<[Raiden]> libxft и ещё пара
<[Raiden]> + cairo
<copyerfiled> скажите а можно делать так, подключить к одному свичу сети 192.168.0.х и 192.168.1.х ? будет ли работать? и будет ли работать правильно и хорошо?
<mva> copyerfiled: если сети /24 а не /16, то будет прекрасно
<copyerfiled> mva: тоесть 24?
<uken> Всем здравствуйте. При установке Ubuntu (не важно, как - через Wubi, или с болванки) на этапе выбора раздела весь мой диск просматривается как одно большое незанятое пространство. И предлагается его разбить, хотя у меня на на нём куча важных данныÑ
<artus> !255 | uken
<ubuntuhelp> uken: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<uken> Прошу прощения. Буду печатать короче.
<copyerfiled> mva: могу написать вам в личку?
<uken> В интернете ничего путного не смог найти.
<artus> uken, а вопрос то где?
<[Raiden]> uken: с вуби ставится в файл на нтфс раздел, там пофиг вроде. А если ставить нормально... Видимо придется гуглить похожие случаи и как с помошью testdisk была пофиксена таблица разделов.
<copyerfiled> у него при установке убунту не видит разделы
<[Raiden]> других идей нет и как фиксить не знаю
<artus> uken, itmages.ru/image/view/291677/ae342650
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: я умею читать
<uken> Да, вопрос: как мне установить ubuntu без переразметки винта?
<[Raiden]> uken: ответ: проверить диск прогарммой testdisk
<uken> artus, извините. При установке не видит разделы.
<[Raiden]> она исправит таблицу разделов 99%
<User563[web]> всем добпый вечер. сейчас хотел зайти через пиджин в irc чат с зарегестрированной учёткой. пишет чот "вы изгнаны из #ubuntu-ru"
<uken> И предлагает их разметить. Raiden, это надо с LiveCD загрузиться то есть?
<[Raiden]> Кажется я последний раз ответил человеку с плюсиком. Они какие-то непробиваемые.
<artus> )))
<[Raiden]> uken: я чесно говоря не помню, возможно придется брат ьлайвсд с другим линукс, где ест ьтестдиск, но может оно есть и на убутовском
<[Raiden]> Я только помню что это помогало неоднократно
<[Raiden]> + перед этим надо читать что делать - поэтмоу я сразу послал в гугл
<[Raiden]> склероз в общем
<artus> ну даже если на бубунтовском нет то поставить его всегда можно )
<[Raiden]> можно поднять сеть и доставить
<artus> ток сначала апдейт реп сделай )
<[Raiden]> с лайва.
<uken> Помню, когда на диске не было нужных данных, я пытался установить Fedora, Mandriva - они тоже выдавали такую ошибку. Но это было давно.
<User563[web]> всем добпый вечер. сейчас хотел зайти через пиджин в irc чат с зарегестрированной учёткой. пишет чот "вы изгнаны из #ubuntu-ru"
<artus> а нефиг виндой диски форматить)
<artus> User563[web], у никсерва авторизируйся
<[Raiden]> uken:  в общем я думаю что ест ьпроблема с таблицей разделов. Что-то в ней нестандартное и 99% без переразбивки можно это пофиксить тестдиском.
<[Raiden]> есть подозрение на акронис диск сюит, но может не в нем трабла
<User563[web]> про диски начало вопроса не видел. диски на ноуте не видет?
<uken> Не на ноуте, на ПК.
<[Raiden]> разделы не видит пишут
<[Raiden]> диски вроде видит
<uken> Видит не разделы, а один большой неразмеченный винт (он у меня один).
<[Raiden]> если бы не видело диска - был бы другой ответ
<[Raiden]> ваще диск плохое слово, по разному понять можно.
<[Raiden]> я сегодня особенно зануден. ) Простыл и меня колбасит немного.
<uken> Акронисом я лишь делал иногда формат. Ну и удалял разделы. А создавал установщиком винды. Кстати, я Вас, Raiden, понимаю - тоже сегодня себя неважно чувствую.
<H3ruS> Здравствуйте \o
<[Raiden]> uken: http://man-linux.ru/notes/testdisk/ таких статей много
<copyerfiled> ктото ставил open-xchange server? что за зверь такой?
<rapidsp> давно это было
<rapidsp> некий аналог
<copyerfiled> еще вопрос, почему новый граф интерфейс убунты отлично работает с полупрозрачными окнами, а классический ужасно тормозит?
<[Raiden]> в классическом тоже компиз?
<[Raiden]> хотя вопрос снят. Фиг знает.
<copyerfiled> ыы что такое компиз?
<[Raiden]> да не важно.  Я всеравно причину незнаю
<[Raiden]> оконный менеджер на базе которого юнити написан
<copyerfiled> так главно при логине выбираю допустим классику без эффектов, делаю терминал полупрозрачным, так в нем фону внутри глючит ужасно
<copyerfiled> гружусь в новом интерфейсе и вобще все гуд
<novns> потому что не включен композитинг
<novns> и эффекты прорисовываются софтварно
<artus> грузи класику с эфектами) ниче не тормозит)
<novns> с композитингом используется акселерация
<[Raiden]> это другой режим, там псевдопрозрачность используется и 2д. Вот если ты там наберешь compiz --replace и откючишь плагин юнити
<[Raiden]> будет всё нормально
<artus> вопрос из разряда "тычу вилкой в глаз - больно, почему? "
<[Raiden]> или выберай с эффектами
<kyshtynbai> Нафиг вам вообще эти эффекты и полупрозрачности? Я ТВОЙ ГНОМ ДЕСКТОП ВРАЩАЛ, ето всё свистелки имхо.
<copyerfiled> вобщем все ясно, спасибо
<artus> @voice kyshtynbai
<novns> эффекты и в самом деле не нужны
<novns> луччше акселерацию отдавать конкретным приложениям, которым она нужна
<[Raiden]> кому не нужны - игнорируйте вопросы по ним.
<novns> они так лучше работают
<[Raiden]> У меня в квин куча эффектов.  как минимум штук 5 включено, похожих на компизовские.
<novns> без включенного композитинга, видеоплейеры могут шустро играть через glx с высоким разрешением и без всяких "полосок"
<novns> не помню, как точно эти глюки называются
<novns> включенный композитинг им сильно мешает
<[Raiden]> все окна, все столы, перемещение меж столами с анимацией типа десктоп валл, типа карусели в альт+таб  и даж дергающиеся окна - они мне нравятся хоть и бесполезно
<kyshtynbai> НУ видимо железо хорошее
<[Raiden]> Ну да. Отличная видеокарта за пару т.р. и проц котоырй пару лет не выпускают.
<novns> единственное, чего не хватает - так это теней под окнами
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: ты можеш ьпочитать как включается композит в metacity - это то , что используется когда без эффектов. Появится настоящая прозрачность и тени.
<novns> кстати. в третьем гноме clutter ничему не меает
<[Raiden]> как 1 из вариантов.
<[Raiden]> правдо он хоть проще, серавн отормозней ем компиз
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: та я так, чисто из интереса... оно мне без надобности)
<novns> а вообще, полупрозрачные окна надо мыть
<kyshtynbai> А третий гном кстати толи вот-вот зарелизят, толи вчера зарелизили вроде бы
<[Raiden]> novns: компих\квин тоже не сильно мешают. на моей гф 8600гтс  в урбане 125 фпс с композитом и столько же без.
<[Raiden]> возможно разница была бы, просто в игре ограничение в 125, но мне то пофиг
<novns> [Raiden], с композитингом opengl не умеет вертикальную синхронизацию
<[Raiden]> novns: умеет, можно включить в компизе верт синхронизацию
<[Raiden]> и в дровах или в обоих местах
<novns> [Raiden], а тогда всё просто начинает работаеть очень-очень медленно
<[Raiden]> И будет всё упираться в 60 фпс. Смысла правда не вижу )
<[Raiden]> неверно
<[Raiden]> хотя, скажу так, верю что очень медленно, но у меня не так.
<novns> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7877/tearingsimulated.png
<novns> вот так получается с композитингом
<[Raiden]> Это глюк нвидии , а не композита вообще и как раз лечится включением всинка
<novns> а вот и нет
<[Raiden]> У меня лечится
<novns> без композитинга не проявляется
<[Raiden]> да. не проявляется, но это немешает вылезает глюку конкретно на дровах нвидии
<novns> без композитинга приложения сами могут включать вертикальную синхронизацию, как им удобно
<rapidsp> raiden
<[Raiden]> ?
<novns> а с вертикальной синхронизацией в компизе начинаются пропуски кадров
<[Raiden]> novns: с композитом тоже, если в приложениях ест ьтакая опция.
<novns> то есть дёрганое изображение
<rapidsp> а как всинк в квине включается?
<[Raiden]> novns: ты чего-то не то говоришь, как раз потеря кадров может быт ьбез синхронизации. А  ссинхронизацией нет
<novns> [Raiden], штука в том, что приложения неверно думают про синхронизацию, которую включил компиз
<novns> а свою им включить уже никто не даёт
<novns> в сухом остатке - компиз даёт или tearing или пропуск кадров
<novns> одно из двух
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0928/h_1317234643_6849699_b55683f3a7.png
<novns> без компиза всё ок
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: У тебя тоже полосы на видео?
<rapidsp> а. .. у меня такая  штука отмечена ..
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> причем наличие
<rapidsp> эффектов не влияет
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: в nvidia-settings включи всинк попробуй
<[Raiden]> и какой плейер?
<novns> rapidsp, плейеру надо сказать, чтоб играл через glx
<novns> vlc кмеет, дригие тоже наверняка
<novns> *умеет, другие
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: вот тут чего-то http://blog.mymediasystem.net/my-media-system/tearing-with-nvidia-dirvers-and-mplayer-with-vo-xv/
<rapidsp> причем олько на тв мониторе
<rapidsp> попробую
<[Raiden]> для нвидии самый быстырй через xv , не через гл
<[Raiden]> ну и вдпау - хотя если проц тянет  хд - оно мало надо.
<[Raiden]> если только смотреть hd и собирать в потоков 8 при этом
<[Raiden]> novns: Может я чего-то путаю, я когда я пользовался компизом, мне всинк помогал с видео.
<copyerfiled> лично мне терминал полупрозрачный нужен, очень удобная штука, когда можно подглядывать сквозь него
<copyerfiled> можно конечно копипастить, но я фанат ручками даже длинные команды повбивать, может в памяти что отложится
<[Raiden]> все ответы тебе даны. Если речь про классик сессию - надо использоват ькомпиз или включить композит в метасити
<copyerfiled> я поня понял, спасибо
<[Raiden]> иначе используется псевдо прозрачность с постепенной прорисовкой фона
<[Raiden]> вообще без всего этого можно жить, спору нет. )
<[Raiden]> но я не собираюсь отказываться. Это 1 из вещей котоыре делают удобство мне. Особенно радует плавное переключение столов - в 2д режиме такого нет
<[Raiden]> ...и я ими пользуюсь бывает
<[Raiden]> Наверное проще 1 раз на форуме с видео написат ькак эффекты можно использовать , чем вот так встревать каждый раз в холивор.
<[Raiden]> Надо над этим подумать
<kyshtynbai> Господа, я правильно понимаю процесс загрузки системы: сначала биос запускает загрузчик из мбр, он загружает ядро, ядро инициализирует устройства и порождает процесс init, который на соответствующем уровне запускает
<kyshtynbai> сценарии ининциализации по ссылкам из каталогов rc*.d ссылающимся на /etc/init.d?
<[Raiden]> да, приблизительно так, но посложней. В мбр тольк очасть загрузчика, потом вторая часть подгружается и скриптов несколько больше читается. Конкретно в бунуте ещё в /etc/init (без .d) - особенность upstart
<[Raiden]> *убунте :)
<kyshtynbai> Мерси
<Vladislaw> плиз помогите как в асю(стандортный клиент возле времени на панели) подтвердить авторизацию???
<artus> никак)
<Vladislaw> *стандартный
<artus> емпати такой эмпати)
<Vladislaw> а серйозно
<Vladislaw> срочно нужно, люди ждут(
<Vladislaw> увидел только окошко предупреждения и все(
<stolzus> Vladislaw: поставь pidgin и не парься
<Vladislaw> это долго
<[Raiden]> стандартный видимо эмпати и я тоже незнаю. Рекомендую поставить pidgin , поновее можно с getdeb.net
<Vladislaw> крутой у него интерфейс у эмпати если никто не знает
<stolzus> Vladislaw: это быстрее, чем заставить эмпати работать :)
<artus> Vladislaw, дело в том что эмпати нифига неумеет
<artus> по определению)
<artus> оно чисто так, 2мя словами переброситцо)
<Vladislaw> сам подал запрос, выкрутился)
<stolzus> Vladislaw: теперь ты стал специалистом по эмпати и можешь помогать другим пользователям :)
<Vladislaw> но я просто в вк узнал асю и сам подал запрос, не знал номер вот было б интересней
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31889
<artus> они хотят сказать что он стабилен и даже ставитцо?
<[Raiden]> Ну ваще я и прошлый мог поставить
<[Raiden]> *ставил
<artus> ну меня больше адекватность работы интересуеть)
<[Raiden]> artus: посмотри в виртуалке сусешный лайв
<dojulia_> всем доброго времени суток
<[Raiden]> dojulia_: ку
<dojulia_> Вопрос, наверное, по-идиотски звучит, но как в Xubuntu двигать десктопные иконки?)
<[Raiden]> artus: или забей, может стоит подождат ьещё пол года
<artus> да меня он интересует больше в виде отдельно взятого окружения) причем отдельно от суси )
<dojulia_> просто читал что вышел pcmanfm-0.9 alpha, где это можно
<dojulia_> а вышел он в 2010 году
<dojulia_> а я в своей Xubuntu 11.04 в 2011-м не могу до сих пор таскать ярлыки
<[Raiden]> dojulia_: ))
<dojulia_> не смешно чего-то мне)
<[Raiden]> dojulia_: в гном3 по умолчанию уже нету на столе иконок, а ты их всё сдвинуть хочешь
<artus> ну учитывая что за таскать иконки отвечает наутилус ....
<dojulia_> у меня ведь XFCE, ксубунту же
<Sergey_IT> а зачем их таскать?
<[Raiden]> dojulia_: мы незнаем, напиши на форум в раздел про де или гуи
<dojulia_> для организации порядка
<artus> а смысл в крысе то? учитывая что кушает она точно так же как и гном )
<stolzus> dojulia_: у меня всегда двигались и двигаются
<stolzus> artus: удобней
<[Raiden]> artus: крыса жива, а гном2 уже нет
<dojulia_> stolzus, я ущербный походу
<dojulia_> КАК ты их двигаешь
<stolzus> мышкой
<artus> ☻
<Sergey_IT> силой мысли )
<[Raiden]> stolzus: ты про хфце?
<dojulia_> аналогично. тяп на иконку, дрыг - ноль эмоций
<dojulia_> да, он про иксфейс
<[Raiden]> хотя я тоже первый раз слышу что там не жвигаются
<stolzus> dojulia_: возможно у тебя что-то отключено в настройках
<dojulia_> с тяпом на названіе тоже ноль эмоций, хотя 3 дня назад мог xD
<stolzus> [Raiden]: да, я про xfce
<artus> мана кончилась)
<dojulia_> что ж там может быть отключено-то
<[Raiden]> dojulia_: создай ещё юзера. Если там двигаются...
<[Raiden]> значит сам это включил
<dojulia_> а это идея
<dojulia_> useradd -d /home/user прокатит ведь?
<toxa> почему gnome2 мертв?
<dmay> десктопные иконки? кто-то сказал "десктопные иконки"? я за бан.
<dmay> toxa: по объективным обстоятельствам.
<[Raiden]> toxa: Ну, у всех разные представления о жизни программ.  Ты можешь считат ьчто гном2 ещё не умер, а просто на пенсии.
<[Raiden]> как-то мрачн ополучилось )
<dojulia_> спасибо всем за помощь!
<[Raiden]> а всётаки они двигаются!
<[Raiden]> :)
<left_behind> народ а на онерик возможно фф6 пставить))?? и скайп?
<[Raiden]> можеш ьслить бинарный фф с мозиллы, распаковат ьв любой каталог и юзать - 1 из вариантов.
<[Raiden]> может можно и по другому, но вроде 7 версия получше
<toxa> а кто на чем сидит? gnome3 или unity?
<[Raiden]> kde 4.7.1
<[Raiden]> внезапно )
<dmay> toxa: а чего такой выбор то маленький предлагаешь? вариантов то ещё полно XD
<Sergey_IT> вин7 к примеру )
<left_behind> raiden у меня тогда скорее всего не будет работать флеш
<[Raiden]> я решил посмотреть со стороны как там гном развивается. А кде уже вполне стабильно.
<left_behind> если я так сделаю
<dmay> Sergey_IT: более того, 8!
<artus> @devoice dmay
<artus> внезапно)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, по-секрету - я и вин7 не видел )
<left_behind> о_О
<toxa> неее.... не хочется пользоваться тем... что вполне стабильно... хочется чтобы было железно.... из неожиданных перезапусканий интерфейса и выпрыгивающих на экран страшных монстров
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пришло уже разве обновление ФФ?
<left_behind> у меня 7 стоит
<dojulia_> не,я еще не пробовал
<left_behind> а нужен 6
<[Raiden]> Nor8: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<[Raiden]> тут да
<[Raiden]> причем обновилось за день до наплыва новостей
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А не, стэйбл еще не обновился
<artus> стейбл то какраз обновился
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в этом ппа только стэйбл, это не дейлибилд
<toxa> какие слова страшные.......
<[Raiden]> да уж, русский язык превратился в...
<Nor8> Для натти со стэйбла еще ничего не пришло, как была версия 6.02 так и осталась
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Щас артус мигалку включит за граммарнацизм )))))
<toxa> кто нам не дает внедрить в него приятные для нас слова-аналоги
<[Raiden]> Nor8: проснись уже, на лоре и опеннете новсть, реально релизнуло дня 2 назад. На самой мазиле орг тоже 7.0.
<stolzus> toxa: темпы развития
<left_behind> а скайп существует под армел онерик?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так видел, репы прикручены, но фф еще не обновился
<[Raiden]> toxa: дэйлибилд тогда пусть будет сборкодень )
<artus> left_behind, кто такой армел онерик ?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: значит не те репы прикручены
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С офф сайта
<left_behind> 11.10 на арм архиетектуре
<toxa> [Raiden]: дада! оно сразу всем понятно.... а вот дэйлибилд, только тем кто английский учил.....
<artus> ужс )
<[Raiden]> с какого офсайта? на офсайте только тгз
<left_behind> вроде так звучит)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/linux.html
<Vladislaw> Нород можно ли через кейт или гедит изменить тип переносов строки? или хотяб узнать какой он сейчас
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<stolzus> toxa: защитник русского языка, помни, что многоточие в русском - это три точки :) ровно три, и никак иначе
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вбей мой ппа. Они чудят там что-то
<left_behind> народ а так то вобще коньки много ресурсов потребляют? у меня просто машина слабая смартбук но хочется монитор норм
<[Raiden]> хомсайт это mozilla.org
<toxa> Vladislaw: открой в vi , виндозный перенос выглядит со знаком ^M
<[Raiden]> firefox     7.0+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1     Micah Gersten (2011-09-23)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:На русскую версию еще яндекс-бар не прикрутили видимо,  вот и не обновляют ))))
<Sergey_IT> left_behind, запускай коньки по необходимости
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> Vladislaw: в gedit, если я не путаю, то можно. там даже выбор был - какой формат использовать
<Vladislaw> а то у меня куча перл файлов которые на хостинге не читаются
<left_behind> ну да это не то чего я хочу. мониторинг он на то и мониторинг что б всегда был
<Vladislaw> а их пример работает, в справке сказали что возможно переносы, но даже их редактор сохранил копированный из примера текст в неработоспособном виде на байт 10 больше размером
<toxa> stolzus: но gedit наверное сам не поменяет например виндовый на обычный во всем файле?
<stolzus> автоматом не менял, может и не поменяет
<toxa> в vi можно просто убрать :%s/^M//g
<stolzus> можно узнать комбинацию, и через ctrl-f сделать замену :)
<stolzus> vi крутой, но я не думаю, что Vladislaw захочет его сиюминутно осваивать :)
<toxa> в vi вводится как ctrl-v ctrl-m
<toxa> я про ^M
<Vladislaw> <stolzus>: вточку
<toxa> :) заставим!!!!
<Vladislaw> нужно заставить БАгЗиллу работать на сервере, на локал хосте все пошло
<Vladislaw> но ноут из сети не виден, из-за спецификации сети
<Vladislaw> та и мне потом нужно будет пояснить остальным как я сделал чтоб и они смогли(((
<Vladislaw> почему интерпретатор на локальном хосте все понял а тот не хочет в них говорят FreeBSD
<toxa> может путь к perl другой на FreeBSD ?
<[Raiden]> 100пудняк
<[Raiden]> он там в портах, т.е. в /usr/local
<Vladislaw> так их пример пересохранил и все
<Vladislaw> редактором ихним открыл и сохранил, уже файл больше немного и ошибка 500
<Vladislaw> а интерпретатор тот же что и в БЗ скриптах
<Vladislaw> #!/usr/bin/perl
<Vladislaw> 252 байта до и 266 после
<Vladislaw> 15 строк
<toxa> :) по байту чтоб переделать перенос на win он на байт длинее....т.е. 14, а в последней переноса просто нету....
<Vladislaw> ну это я понял, потому и спросил как убрать это неподобство в куче файлов
<[Raiden]> #!/usr/bin/perl - собсно во ти проблема
<Vladislaw> так на ноуте работает норм
<Vladislaw> из того же интерпретатора
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: dos2unix пакет и команда
<stolzus> Vladislaw:
<stolzus> Vladislaw: http://grezz.ru/?p=154
<stolzus> особенно комментарии посмотри
<stolzus> а, [Raiden] опередил
<Vladislaw> а в коменте)
<Vladislaw> ну что ж попробую свой скрипт для начала, он легкий
<Vladislaw> вот, теперь все нормально и сервер просто говорит что запрещен доступ(
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-29
<Ilshat> Доброго, кому утра , кому дня )
<The_MEk> доброго
<baronos> доброе
<Ilshat> чет не понятно. зарегся на канале. а до сих пор приходит месседж о том, как зарегаться
<Ilshat> видимо не авторизовывает
<baronos> идентификация наверно приходит у меня оно тоже приходит
<Ilshat> хотя, пишет что logged. значит всё ок
<baronos> )
<Ilshat> чет я с утра пораньше паникую )
<baronos> дык это нормально на линуксе))
<baronos> зенит вчера порадовал)
<Ilshat> не фанат. но новости видел сеня. тоже радуюсь )
<kamazblinov> Доброе утро
<kamazblinov> кто знает, почему у меня при нажатии на апплет сети написано:  проводная сеть. устройство не управляется
<markmx> а есть какой-нить онлайн конструктор убунты?
<novns> что имеется в виду?
<baronos> есть но платный онлайн вроде, есть и бесплатный на форуме смотри там было
<Guest44878> привет всем))
<kamazblinov> онлайн конструктор :D
<novns> сборщик iso, наверное
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/48465.html
<baronos> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19858.0
<baronos> ну и вот http://ubuntism.ru/2010/01/build-ubuntu-online/
<blackcat> и все указанные ссылки бесполезны :) первая про suse, по второй главная страница форума, по третьей линк на недоступный сайт...
<baronos> у меня даже на андройде все путем от сюда ссылки отктывает
<nikolaev1> всем привет. вчера не мог войти в чат  по причине того что был изгнан из #ubuntu-ru По какой причине могло произойти "изгнание"?
<blackcat> если о последней - я не говорил что ссылка не открывается. но попробуй перейти с той страницы на сам "реконструктор" (https://build.reconstructor.org/) ...
<baronos> https://code.lumentica.com/projects/reconstructor/wiki	
<novns> blackcat, https://reconstructor.apphosted.com/
<novns> всё там работает
<novns> только платно
<baronos> а кто то там улыбался на счет онлайн)
<blackcat> а интересно, относится ли сюда цитата с одной из предыдущих страниц:
<blackcat> "Этот сервис бесплатен де-факто, хотя создатели я заявляют прайс на свои услуги, но каждый пользователь получает $5 при регистрации и $5 каждый месяц, и этого достаточно для нормального использования сервиса."
<blackcat> надо будет пощупать... даже если 5 баксов, тоже мне, сумасшедшие деньги :)
<novns> у меня вот нет никаких счетов в банках, и заплатиьт иногда сложно
<novns> *заплатить
<novns> т.е., деньги-то есть, но в кармане
<novns> paypal особенно неудобен
<blackcat> хорошо когда всякие webmoney/yandex поддерживаются, но от забугорных сайтов этого ждать не приходится.
<Irvingel> Прив всем!
<Irvingel> случайно никто не знает русского канала по joomla?
<novns> я
<novns> я случайно не знаю
<novns> обращайтесь
<Lucky__> все в привате, чтоль?
<Irvingel> нет)
<Irvingel> для автомонтирования cd/dvd в fstab надо прописать "/dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0" , или что-то путаю?
<novns> для автомонтирования в fstab ничего не надо писать
<novns> автомонтированием занимается гном, кде или что там
<novns> если будет запись в fstab, автомонтирование работать не будет
<Irvingel> тогда не пойму почему сейчас не примонтировался сидюк
<Irvingel> точнее двд...
<novns> потому что что-то написано в fstab, наверное
<Irvingel> нет еще не написано ничего
<novns> надо смотреть dmesg
<novns> что ядро про него сказало
<novns> может просто не прочитался
<Irvingel> как его посмотреть?:
<novns> прямо командой dmesg
<novns> в консоли
<novns> или найти, где он там в /var/log
<Ilshat> а вот у меня винты прописаны в fstab , но гном почему то их показывает в 2х копиях. один из которых не работает и как помню, имеет иконку как у флешки. че не тк, кто то знает?
<novns> Ilshat, надо сомтреть, как их udev определяет
<novns> ну и что ядро про них пишет
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132593 вот что выдал dmesg
<novns> Irvingel, там ничего нет
<Ilshat> novns: примерно какие записи должны быть в udev? sdb*?
<novns> про диск
<Irvingel> а как вручную примонтировать?
<novns> Ilshat, /dev/disk
<novns> и там дальше
<Irvingel> спрашивает файловую систему
<novns> Irvingel, файловая система - auto
<Ilshat> смотрю по by label, без дублирвоаний. все винты
<novns> Ilshat, а гном как показывает?
<novns> скриншот куда-нибудь
<Ilshat> novns, ша не дома. по ssh юзаю
<novns> ну тогда потом
<novns> Ilshat, кстати, какая разница
<novns> запускайте иксы через ssh
<novns> они же сетевые
<Ilshat> novns: ну в целом да, нет. просто иногда путаюсь и кликаю не ту и показывает ошибку
<novns> у ssh есть ключик для переброски иксов
<Ilshat> да как то испытывал иксы по ssh. ша вспомню ключи
<novns> Irvingel, в привате не консультирую
<novns> спрашивайте на канале
<Irvingel> sudo mount -auto /dev/cdrom /mnt/ так?
<novns> просто mount /dev/чеготам /mnt/кудатам
<novns> если фс не указано, то должно автоматом определять
<novns> если не может определить - значит что-то с диском
<novns> а файловые системы задаются ключиком -t
<Irvingel> mount: блочное устройство /dev/sr0 защищен от записи, монтируется только для чтения
<Irvingel> mount: вы должны указать тип файловой системы
<novns> mount -t auto ...
<novns> вот так сработает?
<Irvingel> то же самое
<novns> в dmesg что-нибудь добавилось?
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132595
<Irvingel> cd поставил, все автоматом примонтировалось...
<Irvingel> видимо диск порченый, на другом компе тоже не прочитался
<novns> диск не читается или вообще пустая болванка без записи
<novns> а, ну значит точно диск
<Ilshat> novns: http://s44.radikal.ru/i106/1109/bd/0779b3daf2ca.png
<novns> Ilshat, 11.10?
<Ilshat> 10.04
<novns> багрепорт надо писать, наверное
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<novns> никогда с таким не сталкивался
<Irvingel> привет
<Ilshat> novns: есть ко какие статьти. дома испробую )
<Ilshat> я так понял конфликтуют fstab и ntfs-3g
<novns> так в fstab надо убрать все упоминания о этих дисках
<novns> пускай гном монтирует
<Irvingel> можно как-то настроить чтоб не только сообщения в личку появлялись на экране а все сообщения в комнате?
<novns> Irvingel, вы так говорите, как будто все знают, какой у вас там клиент
<Irvingel> pidgin
<Irvingel> или может посоветуете более удобное что-то, чтоб в фоне работало и особо не мешало основной работе?
<Irvingel> может прозрачность для окна чата настроить можно как-либо и желательно чтоб клики мыши проходили сквозь него
<tsi> Irvingel, чтобы не мешало работе - выгрузи пидгин ;)
<Irvingel> :)
<an4a> скажите, чем отличается Kubuntu Desktop CD от Kubuntu Desktop Alternate CD
<Irvingel> насколько знаю в Alternate CD консольная установка, и она не лайфсд
<The_MEk> dj-dnjhjv fkmnthyfnbdysq ecnfyjdobr
<sig_wall> an4a: alternate без livecd, и с текстовым установщиком
<an4a> понятно, спс
<an4a> а в кубунте 11.04 стандартные кеды или какие-нибудь подправленные от каноникал?
<The_MEk> правленные
<The_MEk> но не сильно
<sig_wall> да, почти стандартные
<sig_wall> раньше ещё networkmanager руками прибивали, pulseaudio.... а теперь  это и в вванильных кедах есть
<an4a> значит меня не ждет шок, как от юнити после гнома
<novns> ждёт
<novns> ещё какой
<The_MEk> а чё, большая проблема на виртуалку поставить?
<an4a> ааа, массаракша, ну что есть сегодня такое хоршее как гном 2?
<an4a> только гном 2 :'(
<novns> an4a, xfce туда-сюда
<an4a> я плякалъ
<novns> вытри слёзы
<an4a> такую кавайную вещь испортить. в итоге остается только сидеть на лтс. но там много приложений старые. фот фаерфокс только 3.6
<The_MEk> а чё мешает не юзать юнити?
<an4a> а там же или юнити или гном 3 (еще одна гадость,  даже хуже юнити)
<an4a> а какие еще есть рабочие окружения? не совсем простые которые, а типа кедов или гнома?
<The_MEk> кеды, гном, xfce, lxde, вроде всё
<The_MEk> есть ещё всякие надстройки типа openbox
<tsi> an4a, надо подождать 12.04, а потом подумать...
<kamazblinov> чо вам юнити то не нравится?)
<Irvingel> тоже не пойму чем всех юнити не устраивает...
<an4a> вот один из пунктов: слишком много телодвижений, чтобы перейти на приложение с другого рабочего стола, с учетом что привычка все окна рахворачивать
<kamazblinov> глупый какойто пункт)
<an4a> еще мне не понравилось меню, которое слева - хотя бы нет фильтрации показа только из текущего рабочего стола
<an4a> ну почему глупый, я распределяю приложения на разные столы по выполняемым функциям - работа, игры, интернет, медиа... и часто переключаюсь
<kamazblinov> а почему сложно переключатся то? по клаве тык и всё
<an4a> это лично мне. я с винды очень быстро перешла на линукс с гном2, вообще без проблем
<an4a> но вот с гнома на юнити так и не осилила
<an4a> я не говорю, что он плох. просто мне не удобно с ним. кому-то может наоборот. а мне плохо с юнити
<Irvingel> можно поставить кеды рядом с гномом или юнити?
<kamazblinov> да
<Irvingel> каким образом?
<kamazblinov> хотя хз) xfce можно. кеты наверно тоже
<The_MEk> ну просто ставишь и при загрузке выбираешь
<The_MEk> проще из консоли набрать aptitude install kubuntu-full
<kamazblinov> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Ilshat> мне тож юнити особо не понравился.
<kamazblinov> :)
<Irvingel> и выбор будет при выборе пользователя так?
<Irvingel> сколько весят кеды?
<The_MEk> да
<The_MEk> а вот тут хз
<kamazblinov> xfce вроде 150
<kamazblinov> а кеды больше)
<The_MEk> ты в консоли команду запусти, он сам тебе скажет сколь ему качать надл
<The_MEk> ещё, если яндекс для твоей сетки локальный, то можно его зеркало юзать
<Irvingel> kde-desktop не нашел, может kde-full ?
<Irvingel> 452 мб весят...
<The_MEk> kubuntu-desktop попробуй
<Irvingel> 162 метра)
<Irvingel> а никто не пробовал запускать параллельно гном и кде? например гном на tty7 а кеды на tty8?
<kamazblinov> О_о
<kamazblinov>  у меня проводная сеть не работает :( написано "устройство не управляется".  никто не знает чо сделать можно?
<tsi> провод вставить
<kamazblinov> :D спасибо, не помогает
<tsi> kamazblinov, на форуме по имени эзернета поищи
<kamazblinov> ок
<User616[web]> народ !! такая праблемка ,поставил версию Xfce4 на комп , на работе стоит прокся которая не дает нормально скачать обнавление,как быть? (дома директ конектом все нормально)
<User616[web]> какие настройки и куда нужно воткнуть чтоб с сервером обновления нормально соединялось?
<portos> всем привет
<Irvingel> re
<portos> Вопрос: можно сдаелть установку windows  по сети с сервера linux
<Ilshat> мдэ
<portos> Ilshat: че, фигню сморозил?
<Ilshat> а че винда может по сети ставится?
<artus> она конечно может, только вот маленький вопрос, ты каналом не ошибся случаем ?
<Ilshat> artus: не совсем
<artus> Ilshat, что несовсем ?
<Ilshat> он же хочет на лине сделать источник
<artus> и что?
<Ilshat> а тут линь и обсуждае
<Ilshat> м
<artus> каким боком это касается проблем бубунты?
<artus> кто здесь линь обсуждает? покажи ка мне это в правилах
<Ilshat> а че теперь убунту не линь
<artus> ты хочеш поговорить об этом ?
<portos> так в сети сервер с линем и нн как tftp сервер
<artus> portos, на форум
<portos> возможно но так просто я так понял
<portos> *не так просто
<Ilshat> portos, можно то можно. только вот реализовано ли что-то такое и является ли публичным :)
<portos> о как меня понесло
<artus> проблема в чем ? подготавливаеш загрузчик(в нете маны есть, сам только что видел), ложиш на tftp, грузишся
<artus> только 1) причем тут бубунта 2) с каких пор ковыряние образа форточек есть разрешенная лицензией процедура, посему тема закрыта. все вопросы на форум
<The_MEk> а при чём тут ковыряние образа?
<The_MEk> вот что действительно непонятно - при чём тут убунта?
<The_MEk> а остальное мимо, лицензия тут никак не трогается
<artus> The_MEk, а ты вот так оригинальный образ с ходу расшариш?
<kamazblinov> а с каких пор винда вообще умеет устанавливаться по сети?)
<The_MEk> в виндосервере есть такая процедурка - подготовка дистриба к установке по сетке
<kamazblinov> О_о никогда не видел
<artus> причем тут виндосервер?
<The_MEk> kamazblinov: давненько умеет
<The_MEk> при том, что для подготовки дистриба к установке по сетке не нужно ковырять дистриб, его просто нужно выложить в расшаренную папку и положить на tftp загрузчик
<The_MEk> хотя если честно я не помню, присутствует ли в этой конструкции tftp
<The_MEk> а винду по сетке я ещё в далёком 2000-м ставил
<The_MEk> но увы, всё это злостный оффтоп
<kamazblinov> да :)
<Irvingel> что за процесс metacity ?
<Ilshat> что то связанное с граф. оболочкой
<kamazblinov> это чтото с окнами)
<Irvingel> спс
<novns_> не что-то с окнами, а оконный менеджер
<Irvingel> есть канал по joomla русский?
<Mavrick2k8> привет
<Mavrick2k8> гаспода тут есть кто нибудь?
<Irvingel> привет
<Mavrick2k8> есть вопросец не большой , все перерыл найти не могу
<artus> !ask | Mavrick2k8
<ubuntuhelp> Mavrick2k8: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Mavrick2k8> стоит сервер ssh , а подключиться к нему не могу
<Mavrick2k8> sheldon@sheldon-K50IE:~$ ssh -v mavrick@192.168.0.108 -p 53 OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug1: Connecting to 192.168.0.108 [192.168.0.108] port 53. debug1: Connection established. debug1: identity file /home/sheldon/.ssh/id_rsa type -1 debug1: identity file /home/sheldon/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1 debug1: identity 
<Mavrick2k8> вот че выдает когда логи смотрю подключения(
<Mavrick2k8> ыг)
<Mavrick2k8> гы)
<Mavrick2k8> !ask|artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> Mavrick2k8, и ?
<artus> причем тут кривой ключ к немогу зайти по ссх ?
<artus> что тебе при подключении пишет?
<artus> Mavrick2k8, ls -la ~/.ssh на paste.pro
<artus> да и при всех раскладах тебя бы пасс спросило, если не ругнулось на known_hosts
<artus> Mavrick2k8, ты тут еще ?
<Mavrick2k8> еще да
<artus> Mavrick2k8, на пасту ssh -vvvv server покажи
<Mavrick2k8> ssh -vvvv 192.168.0.108  OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Connecting to 192.168.0.108 [192.168.0.108] port 22. debug1: connect to address 192.168.0.108 port 22: Connection refused ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.108 port 22: Connection refused
<Mavrick2k8> я вапще ключи не создавал не какие
<Mavrick2k8> он у меня по 53 порту работает
<artus> Mavrick2k8,  на paste.pro тяжело положить? )))
<Mavrick2k8> чего?
<artus> ну дык порт ему укажи
<artus> для наглядности
<Mavrick2k8> sheldon@sheldon-K50IE:~$ ssh -vvvv 192.168.0.108 -p 53 OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Connecting to 192.168.0.108 [192.168.0.108] port 53. debug1: Connection established. debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier debug3: Could not load "/home/sheldon/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key d
<artus> как все запущено
<artus> вобщем сделай rm -rf ~/.ssh
<artus> толи у тя там с владельцем траблы, толи с правами
<Mavrick2k8> на клиенте или на сервере?
<artus> причем тут сервер?
<Mavrick2k8> вот ввел команду
<Mavrick2k8> пробую подключиться
<Mavrick2k8> ssh root@192.168.0.108 -p 53
<Mavrick2k8> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Mavrick2k8> вот че пишет
<artus> а учетка на сервере какая ?
<artus> и вообще, проверь каа там /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow ))
<artus> может ты там уже забанен )
<Mavrick2k8> не стопудов не забанен
<Mavrick2k8> сразу внесу ястность
<Mavrick2k8> есть виртуальная машина , на ubuntu server  + squid + openssh
<Mavrick2k8> кроме как в настройка выставить 53 порт больше не чего с ssh не делал
<Mavrick2k8> пытаюсь с другой машины из той же сети подключиться
<Mavrick2k8> sh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Mavrick2k8> это выдает
<artus> Mavrick2k8, http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Ssh_exchange_identification:_Connection_closed_by_remote_host
<Mavrick2k8> у меня такое чувство что что то я не сделал на серваке и поэтому меня не пускает
<artus> тут скорее всего что то сделал )
<nikolaev1> народ, добрый день. кто нибудь может посоветовать программу под linux по изучению иностранных языков. Пока нашол Anki, может есть что то ещё?
<artus> потому что по дефолту ссх будет пускать , если ей краны не перекрыть)
<artus> nikolaev1, гугл может посоветовать, а тутачки не его филиал
<nikolaev1> :atus: ожидал этого ответа
<Mavrick2k8> зря бэкап не сделал файла настроек
<Mavrick2k8> сча удалю и переустановлю )
<Mavrick2k8> а как удалить?)
<SAPetrovich> Mavrick2k8, попробуй перенести прот ssh на другой
<SAPetrovich> допустим 5000
<SAPetrovich> и проверь
<artus> в принципе достаточно конфиги поудалять)
<artus> а иперезапустить демона )
<Mavrick2k8> не после перезапуска демона конфиги не появляются)
<artus> Mavrick2k8, ну сделай реинстал ему
<artus> ух сплит пошол
<djihard> Всем добрый вечер.
<Mavrick2k8> как в squid добавить чтоб он открыл порт 22 для ssh
<artus> причем тут сквид к ssh ?
<Mavrick2k8> ну нет у меня открытого порта
<Mavrick2k8> пытаюсь коннектится на 22 порт , в настройках поставил
<Mavrick2k8> и выдает
<artus> а сквид тут причем? и вообще, ты закрывал 22й порт то ?
<Mavrick2k8> connect to host 192.168.0.108 port 22: Connection refused
<Mavrick2k8> неа не закрывал
<artus> Mavrick2k8, ping  192.168.0.108
<artus> чего говорит?
<Mavrick2k8> проходит нормально
<blackcat> и там точно есть кому слушать по 22-му порту?
<artus> Mavrick2k8, конфиг ссх сервера покажи
<artus> Mavrick2k8, на пасту, а не сюда !
<Mavrick2k8> а че за паста?)
<blackcat> Тема канала: ... | Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro
<artus> !paste | Mavrick2k8
<ubuntuhelp> Mavrick2k8: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> помнится в топике какого-то канала было: пейсты в пейсту
<kyshtynbai> а ssh сервер-то запущен. а то бывают случаи...
<Mavrick2k8> не не мы не такие )))
<Mavrick2k8> сча я его из виртуалки вытащю)
<artus> Mavrick2k8, а виртуалки у тя за натом али же бриджем?
<Mavrick2k8> бриджем
<Mavrick2k8> со своим ip
<artus> ну тогда проблем вообще не вижу )
<artus> как можно поломать ссх только его установив? )
<ariedov> привет ребята
<ariedov> у меня проблема с модемом pantech um150 на ubuntu 11.04
<Mavrick2k8> че то я вапще не могу их не как скинуть
<baronos> подробней наверно надо описывать проблему
<ariedov> ждал пока появятся люди =)
<ariedov> проблема в том, что модем просто не видит
<ariedov> пробовал и через lsusb и просто при создании нового подключения, модема будто нету
<artus> ну и? не поддерживается твой модем ядром) выбрось каку)
<ariedov> всмысле модем??)
<artus> а пиплнет зло )
<ariedov> не угадал, Интер Телеком =)
<ariedov> не unix way это, модемы выкидывать)
<ariedov> надо настраивать)
<artus> хотя вру, вроде как поддерживался, по крайней мере в 10.04
<ariedov> ну и в 11.04 по идее должен был бы.
<ariedov> я подключался через убунту с этим модемом.
<ariedov> обновил usb-modeswitch, не помогло
<artus> ariedov, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123614.0
<ariedov> на форумах говорят, надо удалять его
<ariedov> вот и я туды надыбал. ну ок, сейчас попробую) спасибо за совет)
<artus> ariedov, модесвич вообще не нужен , по определению
<ariedov> учту) еще раз спасибо)
<artus> ariedov, 1н раз выключаеш на модеме внутрении сдромы и все, он работает везде и без лишнего гемора )
<Mavrick2k8> все теперь я ssh окончательно сломал)))
<ariedov> удаление usb_modeswitch для решения проблемы с обнаружением модема pantech um150 в ubuntu 11.04 не помогло
<^DEMOSS^> ariedov: baka
<artus> ariedov, а дмесг то хоть реагирует на подключение модема ?
<ariedov> нет
<artus> ну значит модем мертв)
<ariedov> я сейчас через него в нэте
<ariedov> у меня стоит винда 7 паралельно с убунтой
<artus> ariedov, а как ты тогда проверяеш то реакцию дмесга? ))
<artus> если ты под виндой то)
<ariedov> перезагружаю комп))
<ariedov> пишу dmesg
<ariedov> вставляю модем
<ariedov> пишу dmesg
<ariedov> смотрю разницу))
<novns> кто у нас тут спец по кубунту?
<artus> ariedov, tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<novns> как там настроить сеть без dhcp? :-)
<ariedov> ах вот как правильно)))
<Night_demon> Всем привет! В Ubuntu 10.04 ставлю Виртуалбокс 4,1,2. Когда запускаю любую гостевую ос вылазит ошибка, а поверх нее еще одна, просит добавить пользователя в группу vbox-user или что-то такое. Что делать?
<ariedov> artus, ну допустим оно отреагирует. что мне дальше-то делать?)
<artus> эммм... я чегой то не понял, в бубунте чтоль /var/log/messages выпилили?
<novns> а точнее, как показать eth0 в списке wired-девайсов?
<artus> ariedov, если отреагирует то замечательно ) грусно будет если реакции никакой )
<novns> nm-tool его видит
<artus> Night_demon, добавить пользователя )
<ariedov> artus, но интернет у меня от этого не появится...))
<novns> гномовский НМ настраивает спокойно
<novns> в кедах - пусто
<artus> ariedov, ну если у тя система не видет модем , то откуда ж оно тебя увидит)
<Night_demon> Каким образом? Да и раньше такого не было
<baronos> на форуме есть про это с виртуалбокс
<ariedov> Night_demon,  usermod -a -G vbox-user <your_name>
<artus> Night_demon, http://itmages.ru/image/view/292333/6149ac10
<artus> novns, пропиши сеть в /etc/network/interfaces
<Night_demon> Угу, буду пробовать. Сейчас поставил OSE версию, ставлю сейчас ос...
<novns> artus, а для чего тогда всё это красивое gui?
<novns> artus, оно же умеет, по идее
<artus> novns, ну нм вообще загадочный)
<novns> в гноме-то работает
<artus> он вроде как работает, огалянулся - уже помер)
<novns> я там могу добавить ещё одно устройство eth1
<novns> и даже настроить, но толку-тоот него
<novns> мне eth0 надо
<novns> собсвтенно, гугль подсказал
<novns> "в KDE 4.7 появилась возможность, используя плазмоид, работать с системными соединениям"
<novns> то есть ждать новых кед, а пока вручную в interfaces
<novns> ну ок
<novns> от кде с его хвалёной настраиваемостью не ожидал даже :-)
 * Fitis îòîøåë (autoaway ïîñëå 30 ìèíóò îæèäàíèÿ)
<ubuntuhelp> Fitis! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> Я на канале федоры посоветовал юзать update-grub  команду
<[Raiden]> у них оказалось такого нет и вообще это дебиан-специфичная команда
<[Raiden]> Не всегда полезно со своими протоколами лезть в чужой чат
<[Raiden]> novns чего-то там ждать собрался, хоя на ппа кубунту-бэкпортс 4.7 кде лежит как зарелизи и снедавних пор 4.7.1
<ariedov> artus, tailf /var/log/dmesg вообще не реагирует на usb
<ariedov> пробовал и флешку и мышку
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли мои опечатки.
<ariedov> 0
<artus> ariedov, tail -f /var/log/syslog  тогда )
<ariedov> как же мир жесток)
<artus> )))
<^DEMOSS^> привет ребята
<User635[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> User635[web], Есть контакт.
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> Чем можно сравнить 2 файла?
<NoOova> как под вендой в тотале "сравнить файлы"
<blackcat> diff
<blackcat> у неё немало обвязок и аналогов, погляди тут - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff
<NoOova> Спасибо!!! http://www.aldram.com/Diff.aspx то что ндо
<NoOova> надо
<novns> не, настройка сети в кубунте - это катастрофа
<novns> пинцет просто
<novns> прописал eth0 в interfaces
<novns> пркарсно
<novns> надо теперь поднять pptp
<novns> прекрасно добавляется соединение, но при попытке включить NM сначала переписывает resolve.conf пустым файлом
<[Raiden]> novns: ты чего-то писал про кде 4.7 - открой для себя ppa kubuntu-backports
<novns> а потом не может отрезолвить имя сервера
<novns> [Raiden], я тут сеть поднять не могу со свежей установки
<novns> какое ещё backports
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати я пппое ен смог тоже настроит через плазмойд нм
<[Raiden]> настроил руками
<novns> почему в гноме всё настраивается и работает?
<[Raiden]> наверное потому, что этот долбаный нм придумали в либ ов шапке либо сами гномеры
<[Raiden]> а в кде пытаются это реализовать
<novns> нм-то работает
<novns> nm-tool всё видит
<artus> novns, sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf грязный хак )
<novns> а кде не может с ним управиьтся
<artus> и никто ничего уже не меняет )
<novns> artus, так pptp получает ещё один неймсервер от провайдера и должен дописывать
<[Raiden]> я могу тебе дать руководство про  пптп которое работает везде, но без нм. Надо?
<artus> novns, [/var/log]% cat /etc/resolv.conf
<artus> # Generated by NetworkManager
<novns> pon я и сам могу сделать
<artus> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<artus> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<artus> и ненадо ничего туда от прова совать)
<novns> artus, это бред
<novns> \можно так, но нельзя
<novns> [Raiden], вручную я и сам могу всё настроить, просто я удивлён после всей еркламы настраиваемости кде, что такие простые вещи не работают
<artus> novns, это почем ж нельзя?
<novns> artus, мало ли, магистральный провайдер сломается
<novns> и до гугля не достучаться
<novns> у нас регулярно бывает
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> novns, ну вбей вторым днсом прова , проблема то в чем ?
<[Raiden]> кстати, найдешь рабочее руководство про сеть и кде - кринки.
<novns> artus, так я его не знаю и не хочу узнать
<artus> или религия запрещает? :)
<[Raiden]> кни
<[Raiden]> убобней свего сеть я настравивал в опенсусе
<[Raiden]> в ясте
<artus> novns, смотри лог подключения )
<[Raiden]> Но нам с убунтой это не светит
<novns> artus, оно отдаётся по dhcp, зачем мне какой-то лог
<novns> просто кде пишут какие-то дегенераты
<novns> для всякой ненужной фигни есть настройки, для главного и основного - нет
<novns> сегодян ещё раз в этом убедился
<novns> *сегодня
<artus> тебя наверно под пытками заставляют пользоватцо кде )
<[Raiden]> в кедах есть проблемы с управлением нм и только. Кстати долгое время и в гноме были. И даже когда последний раз юзал гном, у меня там напротив соединения было слово никогда
<[Raiden]> сеть работает, а я никогда не подключался
<[Raiden]> :)
<novns> [Raiden], там есть и куча других проблем, я их уже перчислял
<[Raiden]> про никогда - это про гномовский нм
<tarokinoe> Всем привет! Как скачать пакет с репозитория, но не устанавливать его?
<novns> кде - это как продвинутый автомобиль с тремя кондиционерами, телевизорами для пассажиров, спутниковой связью. вот только не заводится сразу, а багажник можно открыть только в автосервисе
<[Raiden]> apt-get install -d или wget
<[Raiden]> novns: продвинутая модель от ваза :)
<novns> ну и руль не крутится ачтоб крутился - надо поставить новый руль из backports
<novns> *а чтоб
<novns> [Raiden], именно так, кде напоминает дырявый советский автомобиль с ара-тюнингом
<Night_demon> Вот какая проблема с виртуалбокс 4.1.2 Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root.
<artus> Night_demon,  и что тебя тут смущает?
<Night_demon> Все! Что делать-то?)
<artus> Night_demon, та мнаписано )
<victor0000> Night_demon: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<baronos> старый дедовский способ)
 * artus открывает курсы чтения текста
<Night_demon> Просто ввести sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup и все?
<[Raiden]> хачмобиль :) Ксожалению реально так работает не всё как хотелось бы и так впринципе почти или даже все де.
<[Raiden]> думаю тут основная проблема в том что их много
<victor0000> Night_demon: да
<Night_demon> command not found
<qoophi> привет, имеется спутниковый инет с GPRS, и еще точка доступа wifi, как организовать общий интернет?
<baronos> снеси полностью и поставь заного, а лучше переустанови убунту :D
<[Raiden]> Night_demon: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv должен быть, либо у тебя виртуалбкс не установлен или как-то неправильно
<[Raiden]> переставь пакет
<Night_demon> Да уже много раз переставлен
<qoophi> кто может мне помочь
<qoophi> ностроить общий инет
<[Raiden]> Night_demon: тогда хрен знает, с 1.х юзаю , всегда такой файлик был )
<Night_demon> ose работает на ура, но она старая
<[Raiden]> ls -la /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<victor0000> qoophi: не мог, но много писать надо
<[Raiden]> если  нету - переставляй пакт
<[Raiden]> это конечный ответ и других идей нет
<Night_demon> это я недавно систему переставлял, до этого эта же версия работала без б
<Night_demon> нету этого каталога
<victor0000> Night_demon: пакета уст
<tarokinoe> При apt-get install -d vlc выдает что в системе установлена самая последняя версия этого пакета. В var/cache/apt/archive deb-пакета нету, а нужен именно этот deb-пакет.   Вообще хочу скачать deb-пакет VLC и установить его на комп, где нету инета. VLC качается вроде бы только с реп
<[Raiden]> Night_demon: перейди в папку с пакетом и набери sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<[Raiden]> если как репозиторий подключено, тогда sudo apt-get isntall --reinstall packagename
<[Raiden]> install
<Night_demon> [Raiden]: Все то же самое
<Night_demon> Что ж за беда
<victor0000> qoophi: вифи дай команд ifconfig -a; iwconfig; route -n
<victor0000> !paste | qoophi
<ubuntuhelp> qoophi: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<qoophi> очень много сторок выходит, что там менять
<victor0000> Night_demon: aptitude search virtualb
<[Raiden]> Night_demon: а хидеры ядра стоят?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get isntall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Night_demon> [Raiden]: Если бы я еще знал, что это?
<[Raiden]> блин
<victor0000> qoophi: ну ненадо
<[Raiden]> ins
<qoophi> если iwconfig  , тогда no wireless extensions.
<qoophi> у меня нету платы wifi, только точка доступа
<Night_demon> [Raiden]: Стоит самая свежая версия
<[Raiden]> и паект ставится без ругани?
<Night_demon> Да
<victor0000> qoophi: понел, дай команд ifconfig -a; iwconfig; route -n
<victor0000> qoophi: понел, дай команд ifconfig -a; iwconfig; route -n
<qoophi> я ввел команду
<qoophi> <victor0000> дальше что
<victor0000> qoophi: слепою
<[Raiden]> Night_demon: и юзер есть в группе виртуалбокса?
<[Raiden]> is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv
<ariedov> есть проблема с модемом pantech um150. ubuntu  11.04 просто не обнаруживает его.
<ariedov> syslog обновляется когда я вставляю модем, что однозначно хороший знак =)
<ariedov> есть проблема с модемом pantech um150. ubuntu  11.04 просто не обнаруживает его. syslog обновляется когда я вставляю модем, что однозначно хороший знак =)
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> у меня проблема - копирую большой объем данных на usb винчестер, и убунта прям упала в дикие тормоза
<shelest> гуй перестал отзываться
<shelest> еле залогинился в консоль
<shelest> при этом htop показывает что все в норме и нет ни излишней загрузки процессора ни пеоеполнения памяти
<baronos> это жесткий диск возможно, у друга так было и потом хдд умер.
<baronos> у  меня когда хеш обновляеться в eiskaltdc++ тоже гуй тормозит
<[Raiden]> htop не показывает io
<shelest> где посмотреть io?
<[Raiden]> я возможно бред сказал, но вообще есть iotop
<Mavrick2k8> разобрался с ссх , все до безобразия было просто))
<blackcat> ну-ка? :)
<User172[web]> русские есть?
<blackcat> нет, что вы... откуда, на русском канале
<shelest> No, chinese only
<shelest> User172[web]: Nihao!
<Night_demon> [Raiden]: Так он вроде не просит в группу
<User172[web]> хах.подскажи какую ставить ОС?линукс или бектрек?
<User172[web]> ну я имею в вид убунту
<shelest> User172[web]: Slackware, очевидно
<shelest> User172[web]: ставьте Ubuntu Slackware.
<blackcat> прийти с таким каналом на вопрос убунты это гениально :)
<User172[web]> просто я действительно незнаю.прошу совета.а куда бы я пошел?
<blackcat> а когда у меня когнитивный диссонанс, я путаю места словами.
<shelest> User172[web]: slackware.com
<[Raiden]> User172[web]: Да чего хочешь, то и ставь. Но тут мы только убунту обсуждаем.
<shelest> еще есть популярная Ubuntu gentoo
<User172[web]> спасибо народ
<shelest> User172[web]: но 80% сидят на 32-bit ubuntu desktop а 10% на 64-bit Ubuntu desktop
<shelest> часть сидит на других ОС
<shelest> но Ubuntu Slackware лучше всего для изучения
<[Raiden]> shelest: ))
 * [Raiden] надул shelest насосом и SHELEST улетело высоко в небеса!
<Mavrick2k8> заметил проблему , когда качаешь с рутрекера че нибудь , отваливается интет через wifi
<blackcat> улетело шелестя :)
<Mavrick2k8> не кто не сталкивался?
<shelest> [Raiden]: я не говорю что она лучше всего для новичков. Она лучше всего для изучения
<Leopoldbutters> Народ, всем привет
<shelest> вы тоже слышали такой писклявый голос сейчас?
<Leopoldbutters> Есть проблема, поставил Ubuntu 11.04 на нетбук asus eee PC 1001. Нет звука. Устройство определяется, и вроде как драйвер стоит, но в динамиках тишина. В никсах я новичек, решил вот ознокомиться, и тут сразу проблема ;)
<shelest> Ubuntu != Unix
<shelest> Leopoldbutters: громкость прибавь
<Leopoldbutters> Громкость на полную
<shelest> f ecnhjzcndj dsdjlf rfrjt bcgjkmpetncz&
<shelest> тьфу на японском написалось
<shelest> а устройство вывода какое используется?
<shelest> там ткни в гуе на динамик и свойства
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: поковыряй ползунки и переключатели в alsamixer
<shelest> это второй шаг
<shelest> первый -- убедться тчо оно выводится куда надо
<Leopoldbutters> Сейчас минутку, роутер ребутну, а то инет оваливается и вернусь ;)
<[Raiden]> либо гугли. Иногда требуется вручную модулю звуковухи указать опции типа vendor=
<shelest> нне для нетбука же
<shelest> там стандартная  искаропка
<shelest> впрочем, может кривы встало чего
<shelest> хотя врядли
<shelest> а вот вайфай отваливается... а роутер какой?
<Leopoldbutters_> я вернулся ;) И так, сначала проверить устройство вывода?
<shelest> таки да. тыкай справо вверх на указатель громкости
<Leopoldbutters_> у меня в устройсвах значится встреонное аудиустрйотво, 1 выход, аналоговое стерео Output
<Leopoldbutters_> ползунки везде все на полную выкручены, про проверке динамиков тишина
<Leopoldbutters_> во вкладке выход, канад Analog speakers
<Leopoldbutters_> Какие далее указания?)
<baronos> поставить звук alsa попробовать
<shelest> запусти alsamixer
<shelest> и посмотри не выкручены ли там ползунки в ноль
<baronos> на сайте есть как убить пульс и поставить альса и обратно
<Leopoldbutters_> тогда вопрос, как запустить алса?
<Leopoldbutters_> я и так тут дуб, так к тому же юнити сейчас первый раз в жизни наблюдаю))
<shelest> запусти терминал
<shelest> Applications->accessories->Terminal
<Leopoldbutters_> ага, сделано
<shelest> там набери черным пао английски  alsamixer
<shelest> там увидишь ползунки Master PCM  и проч.
<shelest> dsrhenb b[ ddth[
<shelest> выкрути их вверх
<Leopoldbutters_> ага вижу
<shelest> что же меня сегодня на японский то тянет
<Leopoldbutters_> так, все выкрутил, кроме усиления микрофона
<shelest> кстати, по умолчанию убунта ставит Mute на аудиовыход. так тчо убедись в Sound Mixer что галочки Mute убраны
<shelest> и попробуй чегонить воспроизвести
<shelest> также попробуй запихать наушники в  аудиовыход -- возмодно, оно выводит звук в аудиовыход а не на колонки
<Leopoldbutters_> по прежнему тишина
<Leopoldbutters_> карта, кстати, Intel HDA
<shelest> запихивай наушники в ауиовыход
<shelest> :)
<shelest> оттуда должно заиграть
<Leopoldbutters_> динамик портативный подойдет? ;)
<shelest> абсолютно
<Leopoldbutters_> у меня чуть динамик не порвало ахах))
<shelest> так что вс еработает, только выводится не в тот выход
<markmx> а вот такой вопросег, у меня в офисе слетела федора, в итоге грузанул сервак с флешки с убунтой... теперь у меня красивый сервак с десктопом =) но как лучше поставить таки убунту на винт или пусть лайвом с флешки пашет?
<markmx> настроек на серваке никаких нет, он как помойка юзается
<shelest> мсье знает толк в извращения
<Leopoldbutters> 'vc
<Leopoldbutters> эмс
<Leopoldbutters> а где все то х))
<markmx> а чо =) пришли люди в масках - флешку вынул, кирпичом охадил, винты с салазок на горячую вынул и тоже кирпичом...
<markmx> прсото меня пугает число перезаписей на флешке
<markmx> как бы она не сдохла... жалко все таки... моя первая флешка =)
<pesich>  Люди добрый вечер
<Leopoldbutters> Так, что делать то ?)
<markmx> вот меня тот же вопрос интересует
<markmx> что делать
<Leopoldbutters> из динамика портативного звук пошел ;)
<pesich> Кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой установки дров на видюху от инвидии в убунту 11.04 ?
<markmx> тока с матом после члова что
<markmx> опиши траблу
<markmx> обычно траблы с ати
<pesich> драйвер nvidia активирован , но в настоящее время не используется"
<pesich> гуглил.все жалуются,но нет решения.в баг репортах тоже.
<Leopoldbutters> Народ, ну, так, есть способ родить звук из встроенных динамиков?)
<markmx> пробовал удалить xorg.conf или как его там
<Leopoldbutters> я?)
<markmx> не
<pesich> да.пробовал ставит ьвсю ветку дров nvidia-96\173\сurrent .компиз. ядро в сердцах до 3.0.0-0300-generic обновил
<solvex> [20:50:02] <markmx> прсото меня пугает число перезаписей на флешке
<markmx> не ты
<markmx> =)
<solvex> убери свап с нее
<solvex> своп*
<shelest> Leopoldbutters: не ты. ты гугли ubuntu sound output to internal speakres
<shelest> *speakers
<shelest> там есть решение пятая ссылка
<markmx> во как, сервак в офисе загружен с флешки с убунтой в лайв, при этом я им управляю из дома по ссш... там еще роутер порты перебрасывает... вот штука
<markmx> фиг знает где там своп
<markmx> мож он уже не там
<pesich> Есть у кого соображения по моему вопросу?или откатиться до 10.10
<[Raiden]> pesich: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> потом релогин или ребут
<[Raiden]> если ничто не помогает
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<[Raiden]> pesich: если у тебя ядро 3.х с ппа , доставь ещё linux-headers той же версии
<Leopoldbutters> Эмс, погуглил, в пятой ссылке такая же проблема, только там у него в каналах нету пункта Analog spekers, но чет решения я там не нашел(
<pesich> Cпасибо.Порпобу. обновить хедеры
<novns> у арчлинукса есть один мелкий, но убойный недостаток
<novns> который делает весь дистрибьютив нежизнеспособным
<Leopoldbutters> еще, там человек, отписывался, что он грузился с лайвсиди другого дистрибутива, и там со звуком у него все было впорядке...
<novns> в арче pppd не умеет replacedefaultroute
<novns> вот везде умеет, а там нет
<novns> это постараться надо было
<Mavrick2k8> всем счастливо
<[Raiden]> может там опция по другому зовется. Вообще, если только в этом дело, можно пересобрать. 1 косяк не повод менять дистр.
<novns> неа, никак по другому не зовётся
<Leopoldbutters> Народ, неужели невозможно сделать звук через встроенные динамики на Intel HDA?) неужели никто еще решения не придумал?)
<novns> есть патчик, который давно все накладывают, а там его нет
<[Raiden]> и ещё есть всякие способы делать route при подъеме соединения.
<novns> [Raiden], чтоб пересобрать, надо сначала интернет завести
<novns> есть, вручную
<Leopoldbutters> карточка для нетбукво распространенная вроде, неужто никто не юзает убунту и ее собратьев на нетбуках?)
<novns> или какие-то скрипты самому писать
<novns> хохма в том, что написать их сложно, потому что там много вариантов может быть
<[Raiden]> тут есть русский чан по арчлинукс. Иди туда ругайся.
<[Raiden]> нам пофиг
<novns> да ну их
<novns> [Raiden], ну и не надо никогда говорить за всех
<[Raiden]> novns: ну могу не говорить, могу просто забанить за офтоп
<novns> а то все могут сказать за тебя
<Leopoldbutters> я так понимаю, никто решения не подскажет?)
<novns> да бань на здровье
<artus> @voice novns
<artus> novns, арч тут причем?
<novns> artus, у слову
<novns> *к слову
<artus> скорее к оффтопу
<Leopoldbutters> я невидимый чтоль? ;)
<novns> Leopoldbutters, у меня есть intel hda на ноутбуке. если наушники не включены, работают динамики
<novns> никакой дополнительной настройки
<Leopoldbutters> у меня до этого стояла Xubuntu, там такая же история была со звуком, вот сейчас поставил Ububntu, опять то же самое
<[Raiden]> intel hda - это название десятков разных кодеков и посути самоая дешевая звуковуха какая только может быть
<[Raiden]> некоторые варианты даже 2 звука проиграть не могут, только софтово с помощью пульса
<[Raiden]> так что хвалиться особо нечем.
<novns> кто хвалился-то?
<artus> Leopoldbutters, lspci -v на paste.pro
<novns> речь о том, что проблема у Leopoldbutters локальная и ко всему intel hda отношения не имеет
<Leopoldbutters> Под форточками звук работает, кстати
<novns> кстати, в каких-то ядрах 2.6.2x у меня тоже не работало
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: асус 1001?
<Leopoldbutters> Это моя уже третья попытка перейти на юниксов, и она опять неудачна))
<Leopoldbutters> да, 1001px
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: ты уже гуглил надо или нет указывать опции и уже дергал альзамиксер?
<artus> Leopoldbutters, вывод где? или ты так и будеш пространственно рассуждать?
<[Raiden]> вроде час+ назад уже гворили
<Leopoldbutters> в миксере все на полную выкручено
<Leopoldbutters> Карта там Intel HDA, чип Realtek ALC269VB
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122074.msg966999#msg966999
<artus> с этого и надо было начинать :)
<artus> учитывая что http://goo.gl/FWYCl то пичалька )
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=97652.msg821508#msg821508
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: )
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: в общем тебе лучше самому погуглить
<Leopoldbutters> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf строка options snd-hda-intel model=basic - у меня строкиsnd-hda-intel model почему-то нет о_О
<solvex> что то у меня скайп перестал видеть вход и выход звука
<solvex> точнее слышать слышку
<solvex> слышу*
<solvex> а записи нет
<Leopoldbutters> мне ее дописать может? о_О
<[Raiden]> Leopoldbutters: допиши
<[Raiden]> или можешь просмотреть есть ли другие файлы в этой папке с текстом options snd-hda-intel
<[Raiden]> как раз грепом научишся пользоваться )
<[Raiden]> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/super-sexy-soft-silicone-iboobies-case-stand-for-iphone-4-black-100669
<[Raiden]> ой, не тот канал
<Escsun> Привет всем
<victor0000> Escsun: !
<kyshtynbai> Бывает так, чтобы граб падал от выключения по питанию?
<shelest> Существа, а вы каким почтовым клиентом пользуетесь?
<shelest> а то эволюшн не оправдывает
<artus> shelest, вебморды к гуглу достаточно)
<kyshtynbai> Согласен
<shelest> не достаточно -- хочу оффлайн
<kyshtynbai> тандербёрд?
<shelest> в самолетах там почту читать или из бункера во время армагеддона.
<shelest> kyshtynbai: а ты им пользуешься?
<kyshtynbai> веб-мордой
<kyshtynbai> да пользуюсь.
<artus> shelest, я им пользовался, пока на вебморду не перешол )
<artus> а перешол по причине унылого инета)
<shelest> вот понасоветуют говна всякого. :) нужен человек который бы сказал -- хардерберд - офигенен -- пользуюсь 3 года доволен вчсем на вебморду не перейду даже за печеньки.
<artus> ато пичалька тянуть кучу спама если ящик неделю не проверял)
<shelest> а то советы -- врепах там хандерберд валяется -- попробуй его но я сам с него свалил на вебморду.
<shelest> :)
<artus> shelest, что то не устраивает? в гугл
<kyshtynbai> а чем конкретно не устраивает веб-морда?
<shelest> хочу оффлайн, чтоб она была простая, но при этом умела сортировать входящие по папочкам, быстро искать по содержимому, радовать глаз
<artus> ну дык и бери громоптицу
<shelest> ну и HTTP тоже поддержку хочу
<shelest> попробую громоптицу
<shelest> :) спасибо. кстати говорят что бубунта с космонавтом ее падифолту запиливают в следующих версиях эхотага
<shelest> это так?
<artus> угу
<kyshtynbai> а всё же бывает так, чтобы граб сдыхал от того, что была убунта выключена по питанию? Он же как бэ вне ФС, в мбр?
<shelest> не потому ли чо пользователи не осиливают эволюцию?
<artus> kyshtynbai, а мбр у тебя не на винте живет по ходу ?
<shelest> kyshtynbai: такое бывало когда FreeBSD была выключена по питанию
<kyshtynbai> Да вот я в раздумьях... видать побился хард.
<UNIm95> ку всем
<kyshtynbai> ку
<shelest> кю!
<UNIm95> вопрос что за команда rfkill? ман не помогает
<artus> rfkill - tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices
<artus> UNIm95, какой то у тебя неправельный ман
<shelest> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<shelest> гугль знает
<UNIm95> artus man rfkillНет справочной страницы для rfkill
<UNIm95> Смотрите 'man 7 undocumented' в справке, если недоступны справочные страницы.
<artus> UNIm95, а почему у меня есть? ))
<UNIm95>  artus: lf ye&
<shelest> artus: у тебф неправильный линукс
<UNIm95>  artus:да ну? не верю. это для того что  бы включить отключенные в винде вайфай карточки?
<artus> UNIm95, причем тут винда ?
<shelest> +1
<shelest> при чем?
<UNIm95> artus уже 2 раза столкнулся с такой фигнёй
<kyshtynbai> О! Это не та же проблема, когда винду завершаешь, а в убунте карта не поднимается?
<artus> UNIm95, itmages.ru/image/view/292512/eaa8a1e8
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai тебя часом не андрей зовут?
<kyshtynbai> Нет
<kyshtynbai> :)
<Escsun> artus, где http ?
<artus> Escsun, зачем он ? )))
<UNIm95> Escsun: хром какой нафиг хттп
<kyshtynbai> Просто это проблема имеет место
<Escsun> UNIm95, вичат как бы)
<Escsun> он мне делает ссылки короткие )
<artus> Escsun, а, да эть копипаста из ff
<UNIm95> фигня с вайфай: если в винде выключить  вафлю то в убунте/дебе ее не включишь.
<shelest> винда заруливает убунту!
<artus> какой то у вас вайвай неправельный)
<artus> да и зачем его выключать то ? ))
<kyshtynbai> +1
<UNIm95> artus батарейку экономить
<artus> UNIm95, да не смеши мои тапочки
<kyshtynbai>  у меня аптайм исчисляецца ну не знаю... неделями
<artus> 15ть минут погоды ну никак не делают
<UNIm95> artus у меня выключенный вайфай дает 20 минут работы
<UNIm95> и да пооду делают
<UNIm95> *погоду
<artus> при условии что батарейка держит 40к )
<shelest> да, вайфай лучше отключать
<shelest> нефиг светить наружу
<kyshtynbai> Нет, отключать вай-фай - это не наш метод. 21 век как-никак.
<shelest> уже изобрели вечную батарейку?
<Escsun> ага
<shelest> при этом чтоб она не оставляла анонимусу шансы иметь детей
<Escsun> от розетки )
<shelest> нафиг я уж лучше так
<shelest> баз вайфая но зато вдали от розетки
<solvex> а как же интернет?
<shelest> по ethernet
<shelest> у тебя всегда есть выбор
<artus> афигеть, а ethernet уже перестал батарейку кушать чтоль?
<UNIm95> artus когда точно знаешь что вайфаем пользоваться не будешь то о можно отключить что бы батарейку не жрал. а если будешь то тут терпеть разрядку надо
<UNIm95> народ подскажите нормальную e-ink читалку с линем на борту
<shelest> азбука
<UNIm95> shelest внутренние лини патчить легко7
<artus> UNIm95, гугл, e-ink читалок с бубунтой на борту покаместь нет
<UNIm95> artus: знаю это. но хочется нормальный линь на борту с консолью
<artus> UNIm95, я к тому что в гугл с такими вопросами)
<UNIm95> artus я думал что тут есть люди с такими читалками
<shelest> зачем линь в читалке?
<shelest> ты прогать под нее собрался?
<artus> скучно человеку
<[Raiden]> зачем там консоль тоже не понял
<UNIm95> shelest в читалке должна быть ось. а если в ней чего-нибудь нет то под линем можно довольно шустро допилить поддержку экзотических форматов
<[Raiden]> а.. дошло, это будет читалка для станиц man
<[Raiden]> :)
<shelest> *facepalm*
<kyshtynbai> Интересно, а технически возмонжо сделать e-inf со скоростью достаточной для просмотра кино... чисто теоретически
<shelest> можно. но только диафильмов
<kyshtynbai> *e-ink
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: сча наверное нет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: верно! всеравно на лекциях только одна нормальная
<Nor8>  Кино у нас 24 кадра в секунду выдает?
<UNIm95> *одна нормальная лекция в универе
<[Raiden]> бывает 30
<Nor8> 24 глаз видит
<UNIm95> и 60 fps
<[Raiden]> Nor8: про кайродок и сессию для гнома видел новость?
<Sergey_IT> 50 полукадров
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кайро поставил уже,  а что про гном?
<Sergey_IT> а кино 48
<UNIm95> shelest азбука под winCE
<[Raiden]> Nor8: глаз видит больше, 24 минимальная фигня что бы слайдшоу не видеть - вроде.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:А как же фокус с 25-м, невидимым, кадром? )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/cairo-dock-240-released-with-custom.html
<Sergey_IT> кадров 24, а частота мелькания 48. 1 кадр мигает дважды
<[Raiden]> Nor8: 25 кадр миф. В нтск например 30
<Sergey_IT> значит там 30-ый )
<raynow> доброго времени суток все!
<raynow> помощь с терминалом нужна
<shelest> raynow: а сколько кадров ты воспринимаешь?
<artus> харош офтопить
<shelest> raynow: помощь с терминалом не нужна тебе
<Sergey_IT> здесь много кадров
<shelest> ок
<[Raiden]> lbook есть, гворят с линукс. Другой чел сказал что в них всех линукс
<raynow> мне нужно правильно прописать команду так чтобы она заработала - как это сделать?
<raynow> sudo ./GPBankIntaller [путь до файла Soundbanks.gpbank] [любой путь для распаковки, например /home/Загрузки]
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, значит с 3-им гномом кайро работает хорошо. Теперь осталось дождаться, когда гном допилят в перфект.
<[Raiden]> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/09/29/world/china-space-launch/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
<raynow> т.е. путь как писать? через запятые, в ковычках или скобках?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ага, все проблемы ушли :) Если гномшелл не понравится, док+компиз самое то
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так можно сразу прикрутить, шелл всяко компизу проиграет )))
<Sergey_IT> raynow, разделитель в команде - пробел
<Sergey_IT> или самая большая клавиша
<raynow> сергей, я представляю что такое пробел
<raynow> спасибо за подсказку, но я уже пробовал так и команда не работает
<raynow> пишет что такого каталога нет
<kyshtynbai> ну, а если его создать?..
<artus> ну это ж сначала подумать надо)
<raynow> sudo ./GPBankIntaller /home/yaroslaw/  /home/yaroslaw/Загрузки   - это правильный набор команды?
<Escsun> raynow, не очень похоже)
<raynow> ну а как же правильно?
<artus> это бред какой то)
<artus> для начала причем тут sudo ./GPBankIntaller ?
<raynow> не судите строго - я новичок в убунту - пока не разобрался что к чему
<shelest> у меня тут новопоставленная убунта предлагает fglr поставить. как ей сказать чтоб она перестала мне предлагать?
<artus> raynow, але, убунта тут причем? http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ изучай
<raynow> Симптомы: звука нет, при попытке открыть в программе файл soundbanks программа требует перезапуска для применения новых саундбанков. После перезапуска изменений нет.
<raynow> Решение:cd /opt/GuitarPro6
<raynow> sudo ./GPBankIntaller [путь до файла Soundbanks.gpbank] [любой путь для распаковки, например /home/Загрузки]
<raynow> sudo nautilus (чтобы были права суперпользователя)
<raynow> Залезаем в папку, куда распаковали, ищем в подпапках папку Soundbanks и копируем ее содержимое в /opt/GuitarPro6/Data/Soundbanks
<raynow> Запускаем Guitar Pro и радуемся появившемуся звуку
<artus> @kick raynow не флуди
<artus> я думал он ацкий скрипт пытается построить )
<kyshtynbai> Я тут был на собеседовании... и мне задали вопрос: есть ли разница между raid 1+0 и 0+1 и я не нашелся что ответить. Кто что думает?
<artus> он что, с концами улетел чтоль ?
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai есть
<Sergey_IT> как запустили, так и улетел
<Nor8> kyshtynbai: http://decipherinfosys.wordpress.com/2008/01/15/difference-between-raid-01-vs-raid-10/
<kyshtynbai> Мерси
<UNIm95> в одном случае зеркало из 2-у чередований. и чередование из 2-ух зеркал
<Umren> yo
<shelest> ого!
<shelest> вот ведь разница в железе!
<shelest> На стареньком леново убунта работает ощутимо быстрее чем на новом асус
<Nor8> shelest: А версии дистра одни и те же?
<shelest> да
<shelest> причем на леново та же версия стоит с момента выхода и на ней понаставлено много всего и обновлено по сотне раз
<[Raiden]> конкретно заслуг иленово тут нет, я думаю. У азуса полно моделей
<shelest> а на асусе свежая без софта и работает медленнее
<Nor8> shelest: В жлезо какое?
<shelest> леново p8600 4 гига оперативы. у asus i5 оперативы столько же
<shelest> заслуги IBMтак как это Thinkpad
<Nor8> shelest: Процы и видео карты какие?
<[Raiden]> ибм к этому никак не относится. Так же как и к хдд от хитачи )
<shelest> видео На ленове встроенный интел, на асусе ATI Mobility radeon HD5145
<[Raiden]> дело в дровах скорее всего либ ов сбережении энергии.
<[Raiden]> ну вот и разгадка
<shelest> j,f hf,jnf.n jn hjptnrb
<shelest> оба работают от розетки
<shelest> в чем разгадка?
<shelest> в ати?
<Nor8> Ну вот и ответ, ати + более энергосберегающий проц от асус.
<[Raiden]> я думаю в ати, хотя возможно не только
<shelest> плохо!
<shelest> я хочу остаться на опенсорсных дровах так как ускорений не надо
<shelest> но если все будет так тормозить то, придется тчо-то менять
<Nor8> shelest: Еще есть вариант,  что диски разные
<Sergey_IT> shelest, отключить эффекты
<shelest> а где их отключать?
<shelest> у меня все на старогноме
<Nor8>  shelest: Пропиетарные дрова все же побыстрее будут
<Sergey_IT> если повезет
<shelest> System->preferences->appearance раньше там была вкладка, но в последнем дистре ее нет
<Sergey_IT> shelest, и я не знаю у последних, не видел еще
<[Raiden]> у нвидии так же. Недавно сравнивал 8600гтс + закрытые и 9800+ открытые. В первом вариант в глхгеарс фпс в 2 раза больше.
<shelest> да мне надо то только десктоп показывать
<Sergey_IT> а зачем последний дистр тогда?
<[Raiden]> даже вроде не 9800 , а 250 была , что впрочем 1 и тоже. Там чипы переименовали
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так на фороникс был подробный тест, открытые раза в 3-4 по производительности проигрывают
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_llano_gallium3d&num=5
<UNIm95> народ а есть читалка с поддержкой .odt?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, они всетаки для книг
<[Raiden]> тебе наверное планшетынй комп надо
<[Raiden]> я бы не отказался от 7 дюймового самсунга
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здраствуйте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как в unity сменить цвет шрифта?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а то серый уже достал
<UNIm95> [Raiden] мне надо e-ink
<[Raiden]> правкой темы только, скорее всего
<artus> @voice UNIm95
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ппц
<UNIm95> [Raiden] может на бигл/панда борде собрать?
<artus> UNIm95, чего тебе еще надо?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Зачем такое делать если банально цвет не можно сменить
<[v-8]_jupiter> (
<UNIm95> artus аргументируй?
<artus> @kban UNIm95 3600 читаем правила, оффтоп, обсуждение действий операторов
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой там box лучше)
<[v-8]_jupiter> что бы не геморный в настройке
<[v-8]_jupiter> flux или openbox
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[Raiden]> без понятия.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: просто не ясно зачем такое пихать если его настроить не можно
<[Raiden]> мне лубунта кстати понравилась, точнее её работа в виртуалке. Шустренький гуй.
<[v-8]_jupiter> мож gnome 3.2 испытать
<artus> дык коробка же, с костылями)
<[Raiden]> Испытай...
<[Raiden]> в жабере на канале федоры есть те кому нравится ГШ. Мне даже 1 горо заявил что совершенно без дополнений использует.
<[Raiden]> гордо* :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> та по скриншотам мне оно не нрваится уже
<[Raiden]> Я могу показать шот покрасивей
<[Raiden]> тестил неделю+-
<[v-8]_jupiter> Помоему зря я только unity ставил , сидел бы на xfce и горя не знал
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: давай
<kyshtynbai> Угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> показывай
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0930/h_1317326648_8115161_6659dfdaa3.png , http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0930/h_1317326670_2301518_ac5ff3492f.png
<[Raiden]> правда это 3.1
<[Raiden]> даже 3.0.2
<[Raiden]> впринципе кроме панели не видно ничего :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> оно такоеже медлянно это гноме?
<[v-8]_jupiter> как и unity
<[Raiden]> мне сложно сказать, т.к. у меня и то и то не медленное
<Sergey_IT> нормально смотрится - особненно шарики
<[v-8]_jupiter> кстати чего может не запоминать историю терминал от польщователя ,а от root запоминает?
<Sergey_IT> глянь права на файл, где запоминается
<[Raiden]> незнаю, скорее всего у тебя в хомпапке есть файлы тебе не принадлежащие , либо кто-то правил настройки шелла типа ~/.bashrc и тд.
<[Raiden]> скорее первое, просто chmod -R user:user /home/user  надо
<[Raiden]> с sudo
<[v-8]_jupiter> ща глянем права
<[v-8]_jupiter> chown же
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> так я скоро в xfce ребут
<kyshtynbai> А где панель задач-то что-то не пойму
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Видел, как  в летающие машины снимают? )))
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: её нету. Есть только альт+таб и выбор окон примерно как экспо в маке и компизе, только на мой взгляд похуже.
<[Raiden]> расширение есть делающее внизу таскбар, я не юзал
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а насколько это удобно, достаточно поюзал чтоб сказать?
<kyshtynbai> То есть отсутствие таскабара ай мин
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: Ну привыкнуть можно, недостатки есть, например без таскбара незнаеш ьчто уже запущено - надо просматривать.
<[Raiden]> Я с тех пор как посмотрел нахожусь в кде4 :)
<kyshtynbai> хехе
<[Raiden]> расширения там есть - это плюс, вид может быть симпотичный впринципе - тоже плюс
<kyshtynbai> Как-то чудно. Даже во флаксбоксе есть таскбар
<kyshtynbai> Зачем от него отказываться?
<blackcat> он не влазит в концепт пальце-ориентированности.
<[Raiden]> была бы моя воля  - я бы отказался от таскбара в сторона дока-панели как в вин7 или просто в сторону дока. Удобней ничего не видел.
<kyshtynbai> Не юзал, ничего сказать не могу.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так ты можешь сделать как в вин 7 панель
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: в общем там такой режим. Тут можно выбрать запущенные окна, запустить прогу из дока с фаворитами или переключиться на другой стол
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: одновременно видно программы только текущего стола
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да я знаю, даже юзал
<Umren> [Raiden]: ну панель в вин7 это и есть таскбар, а ваще опять же тупо тотже док в маке
<kyshtynbai> Ну, в классическом гномьем таскбаре тоже видно только те проги, которые запущены на конкретном столе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6759787.png Похожий, только цвета глаз режут
<Umren> в docky например видны програмы которые запущены на любом столе
<[Raiden]> Umren: ну да, только квиклаунч+таскбар будет правильней
<Umren> [Raiden]: док, просто док
<[v-8]_jupiter> фух прорвался
<[v-8]_jupiter> и тишина
<Umren> спят все
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ удержался поставил gnome3.2
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> неделю поживи в нем. СТолько раз будешь переключаться на режим превью окон, что тебе потом его будет нехватать
<[Raiden]> у меня так было
<[Raiden]> :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТАк он летает просто
<[v-8]_jupiter> unity еле шевелился а 3-й гном шустро так
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть желание ним теперь попробвать попользоватся
<[v-8]_jupiter> :-D
<[v-8]_jupiter> иконки бы на верхнюю панель вынести и цены ему бы небыло
<blackcat> иконки? таскбар, что ли? элементарно делается.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну что бы запускать с них приложения
<Bilyak> .
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-30
<baronos> тишина, благодать)
<sharikoff> dmay: тут?
<sharikoff> в вашей конторке нету лдап клиента адекватного?
<sharikoff> мож поделишься?
<baronos> тут наверно все ну или большенство сисадмины или типа того, я один наверно охранник :D
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> тут все охранники
<sharikoff> один dmay сисадмин
<baronos> хехе))
<mva> не правда, я уборщица :)
<mva> олсо, кроме шуток, надо завести нечто типа галереи канала
<mva> с автобиографией :)
<sharikoff> mva: двиг ставь да зальем
<ubuntar> а как можно проверить в .sh скрипте, что md5sum выдаёт-ОК или другой ответ?
<ubuntar> типа чтобы писало в переменную какую-нибудь
<sharikoff> сравнивать
<ubuntar> а как вывод проги в консоль можно сравнить со строкой?
<sharikoff> а ты вывод пихай в файл
<sharikoff> md5sum file.txt>sum.txt
<ubuntar> а в переменную нельзя?
<sharikoff> можно
<sharikoff> a=`md5sum $1`
<ubuntar> о! попробую,спасибо
<sharikoff> где $1 параметр передаваемый скрипту
<sharikoff> и именно название файла
<sharikoff> потом if cat $a= заранее заданная сумма echo "OK"
<sharikoff> вроде бы так
<ubuntar> ээ,так скрипт должен знать путь,md5sum запускается при работе скрипта. ну я понял,что-то такое a=`md5sum /path`
<sharikoff> всмысле алгоритм таков
<sharikoff> пропиши еще одну переменную
<sharikoff> path="/usr/local/etc"
<sharikoff> будет md5sum $path / file
<ubuntar> if [$a = echo "OK"] ?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> ты ж сравниваешь
<sharikoff> иф а= с чем сравниваешь то эхо ок
<ubuntar> if [cat $a == echo "OK"] ?
<sharikoff> ппц
<ubuntar> аа,ок вроде понял)
<sharikoff> if $a==$b
<sharikoff> и не == а =
<sharikoff> == это вроде присвоить
<ubuntar> ну да,это я привык в Си
<sharikoff> непомню я нифига
<victor0000> sharikoff: if [ "`cat $a`" == "OK" ]
<sharikoff> =)
<victor0000>  ubuntar:
<ubuntar> а никто не помнит в генту в minimal cd wget установлен?
<ubuntar> victor0000: да, видел..точно,спс
<ubuntar> я просто хочу сделать скрипт,чтобы само всё делало)
<Ilshat> только не два ==
<Ilshat> а один
<victor0000> один - sh, два - bash
<Ilshat> victor0000: я в баше один использую
<Ilshat> с двумя syntax error )
<victor0000> sh -c 'a="OK" && [ "$a" == "OK" ] && echo YES'
<victor0000> sh -c 'a="OK" && [ "$a" = "OK" ] && echo YES'
<victor0000> bash -c 'a="OK" && [ "$a" == "OK" ] && echo YES'
<victor0000> bash -c 'a="OK" && [ "$a" = "OK" ] && echo YES'
<victor0000> можно баш один или два
<ViruSkin> приветы!
<ViruSkin> подскажите, как можно проанализировать трафик? мб прога какая есть?
<Ilshat> сейчас вижу да. недавно сталкивался. там ругался чет. видимо ошибка была в чем то другом.
<Ilshat> ViruSkin: анализировать на что?
<ViruSkin> на объём
<ViruSkin> трафик с сервера куда то уходит
<ViruSkin> в сутки дают 100 метров, они за полсутки улетучиваются
<Ilshat> если только цифры интересуют. цифры вроде даже показывает ifconfig. а куда уходят. можно tcpdump'ом проследить к примеру
<ViruSkin> тспдампом за сутки не посмотришь :)
<ViruSkin> ну я знаю какие там демоны работают
<victor0000> ViruSkin: ifconfig | grep "RX bytes"
<ViruSkin> хочется узнать кто именно жрёт трафик )
<Ilshat> лочи все таблицами )
<ViruSkin> стоят сайты, ирк сервер, боунсер, сквид, mailsend и ещё чо то
<ViruSkin> мне там надо ещё разделить трафик на внутренний и на внешний, внутренний анлим, внешний 100 метров
<ViruSkin> вот надо и узнать куда уходят 100 метров
<Ilshat> создай правила в Iptables. а дальше iptables -L --verbose. и покажет, сколько трафа уходит по каждому правилу
<ViruSkin> RX bytes:1350828888 (1.3 GB)  TX bytes:2287883596 (2.2 GB)
<ViruSkin>           RX bytes:1770357998 (1.7 GB)  TX bytes:1770357998 (1.7 GB)
<ViruSkin> что за цифры показала? Оо
<Ilshat> общее кол-во наверно переданных данных после ребута
<ViruSkin> ок спасибо, покопаюсь в iptables
<victor0000> ViruSkin: не знаю, откуда почта 100мб
<sharikoff> блаженны неведающие...
<sharikoff> покопаюсь в iptables.. хм..
<Ilshat> жесть
<Ilshat> а можно убрать из хистори  всякие служебные сообщения?
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет где рыть? поднял проксю на сусе, со-своей машины черезнеё в инет гуляю. На дебиан машинке прописал её же проксёй и пробую обновить/установить пакеты (разрешающие правила прописал), один-два пакета с репов ставит, потом
<The_MEk> пишет Не удаётся соединиться с 192.168.1.2:3128 (192.168.1.2). - connect (111: В соединении отказано)
<Ilshat> бяда видимо в самом прокси
<The_MEk> эт понятно, вот только где
<The_MEk> с теми же правилами со-своего компа без проблем в инет выхожу
<sharikoff> метод коннект аллоу коннект
<The_MEk> прописано, первый пакет скачивает, потом в течение некоторого времени на все запросы пишет 111: в соединении отказано
<victor0000> The_MEk: снова соединение пакета продолжение
<The_MEk> victor0000: не понял, разжуй плз
<victor0000> The_MEk: провайдер сломать, ну снова соединение
<The_MEk> чёт возникло ощущение что ты не русский
<The_MEk> как-то черезчур ломано пишешь
<sharikoff> так и есть
<victor0000> The_MEk: да не русский, я глухой
<The_MEk> прошу прощения если обидел, просто не понятно о чём пишешь
<kamazblinov> всем привет
<kamazblinov> кажется у когото тут была проблема с рабочим столом? когда он виснет...  она решилась?
<nikolaev1> доброе утро
<kamazblinov> доброе
<Irvingel> Всем доброго утра
<sharikoff> опять?
<Irvingel> снова)
<sharikoff> что сломал?
<Irvingel> еще пока ничего)
<sharikoff> совсем?
<Irvingel> почти:-[
<Irvingel> что тяжелее гном или кеды?
<Sergey_IT> мокрые кеды
<blackcat> гном в кедах...
<Irvingel> подскажите, как скачать кде с другого компа и перенести на этот? тут трафик ограничен
<Irvingel> на обоих компах убунта 11.04
<sharikoff> man apt
<sharikoff> и читать читать
<sharikoff> читать
<blackcat> скачать кубунту на первом и поставить на второй :)
<sharikoff> поесть поспать
<sharikoff> потом опять читать
<kamazblinov> ы
<Sergey_IT> и станешь тяжелее и тоще гнома в кедах
<Sergey_IT> толще
<Irvingel> :-D
<sharikoff> блин..
<sharikoff> я как то делал авторизацию в сквиде через лдап
<sharikoff> и забыл..
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, съешь таблеточку
<sharikoff> я беременный
<sharikoff> мне низя
<blackcat> sharikoff: шарики на узи уже отображаются? ;)
<sharikoff> уже в октябре срок
<blackcat> с релизами бунты синхронизация, молодца
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<kamazblinov> ку
<The_MEk> чё вы парня загнобили
<The_MEk> нет чтоб посоветовать ему apt-cacher
<The_MEk> man apt тут не сильно поможет
<The_MEk> Irvingel: ты тут не?
<Irvingel> тут
<The_MEk> на ту машинку, что с инетом, ставь apt-cacher
<The_MEk> настраивай и на него натравливай aptitude с той машинки, что без инета
<Irvingel> не понял как настраивать... поставлю apt-cacher а дальше что?
<Irvingel> кажется немного понял... apt-cacher это я на той машине что с инетом создам локальный репозиторий, так?
<Irvingel> а как потом перенести его на машину без инета?
<Irvingel> машины по сети не связаны
<Ilshat> скорее всего. видимо cacheR - значит remote cache
<The_MEk> не
<The_MEk> ты не понял
<blackcat> значит кэшировщик
<ubuntar> Irvingel: так свяжи по LAN
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-synaptic.html
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: и мозги не мучай
<The_MEk> apt-cacher это прокся для репозитариев дебиана и ббунты
<blackcat> skai-falkorr: класс. не знал. век живи век учись :)
<Ilshat> мне тож наверно скоро понадобится
<Irvingel> спс)
<The_MEk> на машине с инетом его ставишь, на второй, в свойствах установщика (aptitude, apt-get) прописываешь чтоб юзал прокси
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: а тем временем я этим пользовался еще с времен 2008 года
<blackcat> ну у меня не было ситуации, чтобы на машине одновременно есть линух но нет хорошего интернета :)
<skai-falkorr> ты не жил в сибири
<Irvingel> инет то есть, он дорогой:( и много качать не вариант, а дома анлим
<Ilshat> у некоторых вообще одна машина с убунту
<Irvingel> ютк сволочи для организация не предоставляют анлим(
<blackcat> к щастью, не жил
<ubuntar> skai-falkorr: ты сибиряк что-ли?
<skai-falkorr> ubuntar: ну не москвич же
 * blackcat зопейсал ссылочку в тивитер
<ubuntar> понятно, почему ты суров теперь
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: можешь подписаться через твиттер
<The_MEk> хз, я в сибири вроде, но анлим есть да и компов без инета у меня оч давно не было
<skai-falkorr> The_MEk: эт сча есть.а в 2008 году единственный анлим, что в глубине сибири доступен (не про столицу же сибири речь) - это 64кбит
<blackcat> могу конечно, но в основном я твитер использую для хранения линков которые могут пригодиться в будущем. причем не только мне :)
<jlewka> всем привте
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: просто новое в блоге идет в твиттер и г+
<jlewka> с каким там надо юзать unzip что бы не было проблем с кодировкой?
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: с консолью
<jlewka> ага из консоли
<jlewka> спс, вроде нашел convm еще ставить=\
<[pragma]> можно ли переносить /etc/shadow скриптом при автоматическом создании пользователя? Например,я не хочу вмешиваться в процесс и для начала хочу задать пароли, можно ли с флешки перенести shadow,чтобы не использовать passwd?
<[pragma]> или поставим вопрос по-другому: откуда система знает, есть ли у данного пользователя пароль? Проверяя /etc/shadow или ещё как-то?
<kamazblinov> на моём ёжике в винде была такая фиговина: при нажатии на тачпад 3-мя пальцами вылазило контекстное меню. както можно так сделать в ubuntu ?  (правая кнопка точпада не работает)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: вот все и вернулись:)
<SergeyIT> и войс )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: нуато:)политота наказуема:)
<SergeyIT> ))
<skai-falkorr> !faq > [pragma]
<ubuntuhelp> [pragma], please see my private message
<an4a> !faq > an4a
<ubuntuhelp> an4a, please see my private message
<kamazblinov> О_о
<kamazblinov> !faq > [ubuntuhelp]
<kamazblinov> от блин)
<skai-falkorr> @voice kamazblinov
<The_MEk> блин... фигня какая-то... поставил дебиан на две одинаковые машинки, водрузил на них drbd, синхронизировал настройки и время и один хрен не запускается drbd
<The_MEk> 1: State change failed: (-2) Refusing to be Primary without at least one UpToDate disk
<User446[web]> прив ребя
<User446[web]> пару вопросиков
<User446[web]> всего лишь
<blackcat> уже как-то страшновато. но продолжай.
<User446[web]> вообщем на машине 2 изернотовских порта один встроенные другой через pci
<User446[web]> конфигурирую порты в /etc/network/interfaces/
<User446[web]> не получается выйти в интернет с встроенного eth а c pci eth получается в интернет выйти
<User446[web]> настраиваю все правильно
<User446[web]> не могу понять в чем дело
<User446[web]> ifconfig up не помогает
<skai-falkorr> User446[web]: эт известный глюк убунты.называется "рукожопые пользователи, уверенные, что они все делают правильно" :) боюсь ты его не исправишь
<User446[web]> ты со словами поаккуратнее
<User446[web]> слово не воробей
<The_MEk> он всё пральна сказал
<The_MEk> дело тут исключительно в ручках
<User446[web]> Да не
<skai-falkorr> The_MEk: ну судя по его уверенности - он уверен, что сможет исправить этот баг.хотя тут скорее его мать должна была исправлять лет 15 назад
<blackcat> User446[web]: у тебя конфликт понятий - "настраиваю правильно" и "не работает". в каком-то из них ты нас обманываешьс.
<User446[web]> ну емое
<User446[web]> в /etc/network/interfaces все сделал правильно
<blackcat> поэтому первое предположение - "мне кажется, что настраиваю правильно". о чем и было сказано, чуть менее дипломатично чем это говорю я.
<User446[web]> ошибок нет
<blackcat> ок. тогда в чем проблема?
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: видишь?:) ошибок нет.просто неисправимый рукожопый баг:)
<User446[web]> может какой драйвер нужен?
<The_MEk> бгг... если бы не было ошибок, то всё работало бы
<User446[web]> это по логике
<User446[web]> но факт остается фактом
<skai-falkorr> User446[web]: дополнительные прямые руки, как у профессора октавиуса могут помочь.уж из 4х дополнительных манипуляторов хотя бы один будет расти их плеч
<skai-falkorr> *из
<User446[web]> я смотрю вы тут все мастера красного словца
<User446[web]> вы делом подскажите что да как
<User446[web]> ifconfig делал
<User446[web]> два интерфейся eth
<User446[web]> eth0 и eth1
<User446[web]> оба интфейся пингуются
<skai-falkorr> User446[web]: ну извини.экстрасенсы в отпуске.а раз ты все правильно настраиваешь (и проверить это нельзя.настройки то мы не видим) - то все работает,а ты просто обкурился и не видишь этого
<User446[web]> дык не курю я ъ
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: как меня всегда радуют эти рукожопы:)
<skai-falkorr> User446[web]: куришь.у тебя работает, а ты не видишь этого
<User446[web]> два интерфейса поднято
<User446[web]> eth1 eth0
<skai-falkorr> ну вот.и все работает.а ты прекрати курить грибы.проспись.и увидишь, что все работает:)
<User446[web]> обоим делал ifconfig upы
<User446[web]> затем /etc/init.d/networking restart
<User446[web]> все прописал правильно address network broadcast gateway netmask
<skai-falkorr> ну значит все работает, а ты просто обдолбан в хлам.
<User446[web]> может просто перегорел разъем?
<skai-falkorr> вариантов то больше нет.либо ты настроил все правильно, либо неправильно
<skai-falkorr> но учитывая, что единственное доказательство того, что ты правильно настроил - твои слова, то вариантов нет:)ты настроил правильно.все работает.а тебя посадят за наркотики
<User446[web]> ну ну
<User446[web]> поддержка пользователей
<User446[web]> ппц одно название
<User446[web]> тролли одни
<skai-falkorr> ну мы тебя поддерживаем:)переживаем за твое здороовье.советуем забросить наркотики
<skai-falkorr> что тебе еще надо?
<User446[web]> кило колбасы да стопарь водяры
<User446[web]> ппц то ли боты
<User446[web]>  тут одни
<User446[web]> то ли неадекваты тут собрались
<skai-falkorr> не.продукты питания мы не даем.пробило на хавчик - так сходи в магазин, укурок несчастный
<skai-falkorr> User446[web]: хочешь проведем следственный эксперимент?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ты тут?
<User446[web]> проводи
<skai-falkorr> сча.разбужу кого нить, кто умнее апельсинчика.или тебя.что впринципе равнозначно
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: или ты
<skai-falkorr> User446[web]: кто нибудь из них укажет тебе, после какого сообщения стало понятно, что ты должен показать настройки, а не думать, что ты умный и все правильно настроил
<skai-falkorr> делаю ставку, что человек с iq>90 понял бы это с третьего сообщения
<skai-falkorr> ну ты с 70 наверное осилишь
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: грустно, не правда ли?
<blackcat> не-а. я давно не удивляюсь :)
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: я тож.они тупее с каждым днем.вот ты бы с какого сообщения понял бы, что нужны настройки?
<User446[web]> не не не ребя
<blackcat> skai-falkorr: "понял бы это с третьего сообщения" :)
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: которое про экстрасенсов?:)
<User446[web]> я же написал что у меня получается выйти в интернет только с pci eth карты
<blackcat> xD
<User446[web]> настройки аналогичный
<User446[web]> что тут непонятного?
<skai-falkorr> в нем уже был самый толстый намек, который я способен дать умственно отсталым так, чтобы не обижать их:)
<User446[web]> настройки аналогичный другому разъему
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: видишь степень упоротости потциента?боюсь тут уже ничто не поможет.печально
<skai-falkorr> !faq > User446[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User446[web], please see my private message
<User446[web]> та же маска под сети тот же шлюз просто разница в айпи адресах
<blackcat> User446[web]: ты проверял, что железо как таковое работоспособно? на другой оси, на другой машине етц.?
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: проверим его навыки на чтение:)ставлю на то, что он не найдет знакомых букв и не сможет понять ничего:)
<User446[web]> нет не проверял на другой оси
<blackcat> то есть не исключено, что мы спорим из-за горелой железяки :)
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: ты решил вытянуть из него то, что он должен был сказать сам?ну чтож.у тебя силы воли много:) хвалю
<User446[web]> ты же не думаешь что из за этого недоразумения я должен устанавливать другую ось
<blackcat> skai-falkorr: я саппортер, это профессиональное :)
<blackcat> User446[web]: зачем устанавливать, есть же лайвсд, есть друзья с компами, есть масса вариантов
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: я сидел в тп сибирьтелекома.это самые худшие воспоминания в жизни:)
<blackcat> а уж про "должен" речь никто не вел изначльно.
<skai-falkorr> blackcat: тока вчера пришлось объяснять по скайпу, как раздавать gepon с роутера.который заюзали как банальный свитч
<User446[web]> но с одной стороны если разъем горелый то он не должен пинговаться
<blackcat> гкхм. :)
<User446[web]> я правильно понимаю?
<User446[web]> но ведь пингуется же
<blackcat> не-а. между "рабочий" и "сгоревший в ноль" есть промежуточные состояния.
<User446[web]> ладно забудьте на сегодня
<User446[web]> будет время скину вам конфиги
<User446[web]> вы все дебилы тут сидите
<User446[web]> укурки
<User446[web]> теперь моя очередь троллить
<User446[web]> абсолютно все
<User446[web]> даже бот
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User446[web]"
<skai-falkorr> он и правда такой тупой
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *!*@*217.15.187.30
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User874[web]"
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> эксепшены на вебов стоят
<skai-falkorr> я не понимаю.у них же закончились каникулы.откуда они выползают то вечно?
<AndreX> уроки прогуливают
<skai-falkorr> оно и видно.тупеют не по дням, а по часам
<blackcat> совокупный интеллект на планете - константа, а население растёт (с)
<skai-falkorr> причем этот интеллект неотделим от физического носителя и не передается новым людям, пока последняя молекула трупа не распадется на глюоны
<novns> какой бы не был глупый пользователь, зачем его оскорблять-то?
<blackcat> а насчет троллей на канале - это он еще с Оффом не общался :)
<skai-falkorr> так что 99% интеллекта закопаны под землей
<skai-falkorr> novns: да его никто и не оскорбил.рукожопость н- это диагноз,а не оскорбление
 * blackcat был сама корректность и дипломатичность (-:
<novns> skai-falkorr, там что-то было про его мать
<skai-falkorr> ну то, что она исправлять это должна была:)она его сделала:)
<skai-falkorr> или ты увидел слово мать и решил, что оно матерное?
<skai-falkorr> у меня для тебя плохие новости
<novns> я решилЮ что это перехрод на личности
<skai-falkorr> слово мать можно применять во многих случаях.и 99% из них - не оскорбительные:)
<novns> ну и синдром вахтёра налицо
<skai-falkorr> какой си ндром вахтера?человек начал материться.человек был изгнан
<novns> человека сначала долго провоцировали
<novns> про мать его что-то такое говорили
<blackcat> это еще как посмотреть, кто кого провоцировал, сударь.
<skai-falkorr> вообще то челвоеку долго намекали на то, чтобы он показал настройки:)
<novns> так надо было не намекать
<skai-falkorr> каждый понимает намеки в меру своего развития
<skai-falkorr> для кого-то все, что он неспособен понять - провокация
<novns> надо было прямо сказать - покажи настройки, телепатов нет
<skai-falkorr> для кого-то - намек
<novns> надо было прямо сказать - покажи настройки, телепатов нет
<skai-falkorr> novns: а я сказал:)экстрасенсы в отпуске
<novns> а переход на родственников - это уже провал
<skai-falkorr> novns: в общем "не читал, но осуждаю"
<skai-falkorr> novns: прочти сначала.а то сливать не читая - это провал:)
<novns> держите себя в руках что ли иногда
<novns> а то в самом деле не канал поддержки, а личная песочница
<novns> dixi
<skai-falkorr> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<[Raiden]> на лоре в скриншотах приятные кеды
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты только что использовал два несовместимых слова в одном предложении
<skai-falkorr> приятные и кеды
<mortuary> привет всем
<[Raiden]> ну ваще я в них сижу почти второй месяц и особого ужаса тут нет
<mortuary> посоветуйте VPS за границей?
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: не знаю почему, но все советуют хетцнера.если ыт конечно хочешь остаться без ТП
<skai-falkorr> и сам сможешь делать всю работу
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: плюс у инка вроде несколько серваков в германии незадорого
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, ТП все же желательна
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: ну тада поговори с инком
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, спасибо
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я тут )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: с добрым утром, солнышко:)как спалось?
<SergeyIT> вкалывал (
<skai-falkorr> пнятно
<dmay> skai-falkorr: думаешь тут кто нить знает как собрать паяльник из подручных средств? )
<dmay> ктати, а кто нить знает?
<SergeyIT> dmay, какой мощности?
<dmay> SergeyIT: одну ножку в ноуте пришпандорить, там где шнур от БП входит. временно, естественно, пока до нормального пряморукого мастера не доеду )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: нет ничего более постоянного, чем временное решение
<dmay> skai-falkorr: не надо о грустном
<skai-falkorr> dmay: осиль поднять свою ленивую вантузятную попень и сходи до нормального пряморукого мастера
<dmay> я к нему один фиг в вск пойду, пиво пит и водка жрат :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну вот.терпи
<SergeyIT> dmay, поял как-то в полевых условиях - с нагревом на огне
<dmay> а пока хочется железку для поставить ту-что-нельзя-называть ещё раз попробовать
<dmay> SergeyIT: что вместо припоя использовал?
<|rapidsp|> солдатиков
<skai-falkorr> dmay: то есть прошлая попытка поставить то, за упоминание чего я лишу тебя голоса, убила ноут?:)
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: уточни, что оловянных.а то мож его детство было с пластиковыми
<blackcat> :)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: не, там була сонька, но она кака :/
<dmay> *была
<SergeyIT> dmay, припой у меня был, с чего-то счистил, а флюс - аспирин
<dmay> о, аспирин. няшне же.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dmay: медная проволока нагретая на газу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> естессно ее облудить надо будет сначала
<dmay> а за срач на кухне меня потом жена убъёт, да XD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это уже другая задача, с другими условиями :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так, тебе и надо, кусок проволоки, ручку к ней и минут 5-10 работы
<dmay> кстати да, где-то должна быть заначка силового кабеля...
<SergeyIT> dmay, напильник еще - заточить проволоку
<SergeyIT> dmay, и проволоку прикрутить к железке какой, чтобы теплороду хватило на пайку
<SergeyIT> dmay, вообще-то дома паяльники иметь надо ) - а то электроники/электрики до дури, а почитять нечем.
<|rapidsp|> пакет libhal1 в 11.04 ничего не поломает?
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А кто-нибудь встречал на сайте такой вирус, он в конце каждой страницы после html> дописывает какую-нибудь картинку на сто мег
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> не встречал
<admin-skif-biz> причем дописывает не в скрипт, а когда уже страница отдается
<User751[web]> пиревед
<User751[web]> плюмнхкл.ц гхдфдсь
<nikolaev1> всем привет. никто не знает где можно скачать колоды для Anki нужно Рус-Eng. Так как с помощью самой программы скачать не могу выдаёт ошибку.
<victor0000> nikolaev1: какая номер ошибки?
<nikolaev1> сейчас
<nikolaev1> минуту
<markmx> подсказуйте плиз на тему ftpfs что ставить чтоп оно работало
<sharikoff> всякие программы?
<[Raiden]> Я только курлфтпфс пользовался. Монтировалось примерно так
<[Raiden]> curlftpfs -o codepage=CP1251,direct_io ftp://music.znet /mnt/ftp
<nikolaev1> :victor0000: Фаил повреждён или не является базой данных Anki
<nikolaev1>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }   File "/usr/share/anki/ankiqt/ui/main.py", line 716, in loadDeck
<nikolaev1>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Файл повреждён или не является базой данных Anki. Для более подробной информации нажите помощь. Информация для отладки: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/anki/ankiqt/ui/main.py", line 716, in loadDeck
<nikolaev1> Там короче длиииный текст
<nikolaev1> Информация для отладки
<markmx> райден, да оно пашет как надо тока от судо, я забыл как редактить разрешения
<dmay> ох ты ж лол. карта в формате гуглокарт весит 160МБ, а в дипзуме - 8. кто, вы там говорили, производит только тормозные и пухлые продукты?
<dmay> * сам мир весит чуть больше 20МБ
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов :3
<markmx> как там в висудо прописать что я могу юзать кулфтпфс
<dmay> йохохо, в 2011 году кто-то из разрабов браузеров наконец догадался запилить фичу с показом прогресса аплоада больших файлов!
<dmay> и приз "не самый крутой слоупок" уходит девелоперам хрома! :3
<markmx> помогите мне отредактировать судоеров =) в висудо
<markmx> надо дать мне возможность юзать курлфтпфс =)
<dmay> markmx: закрой и забудь. в таком либо сами разбираются, либо по чужим советам всё ломают.
<dmay> skai-falkorr: оцени, заведется под неоффтопиком или нет?
<dmay> тьфу
<dmay> skai-falkorr: http://d-may.net/minecraft/s1/
<markmx> нет уж... давайте мне как сделать так чтобы мой юзверь мог таки стартить без судо
<dmay> markmx: забыл добавить "быро, пилять!"
<markmx> =))) мне порнуху закачивать надо... =))) сами же потом будете плакать что в инете порнухи не стало =)
<rapidsp> пятницо?
<rapidsp> ну дмей то понятно...
<dmay> гляньте ссылку кто нить, мне интересно, заведется из под линукса али нет http://d-may.net/minecraft/s1/
<markmx> все сработало =) прсото я указывал не полный путь =)
<markmx> ждите через пару часов закачаю порнуху обратно в инет =)
<rapidsp> markmx: не благодари
<markmx> cat /mnt/BACKUP/phil/arch_05-25-11_17-09-2011_part0* | xargs tar -xvf - где я тут накосякал?
<cybercaffe_> привет всем
<markmx> здароф
<cybercaffe_> почему не могу посылать сообщения с икс чата напрямую
<cybercaffe_> а только через веб чат
<cybercaffe_> ?
<cybercaffe_> в коктебеле был кто то этим летом?
<cybercaffe_> ау народ здесь кто то общается?
<markmx> у меня не установлен коктебель
<markmx> потому что тянет за собой половину дотнета
<markmx> что за вебчат? чем тебе пиджин не угодил?
<SergeyIT> dmay, запаял?
<cybercaffe_> Коктебель поселок в Крыму
<cybercaffe_> там линуксовое интернет кафе открылось
<dmay> SergeyIT: чотатипатаво. но пока решил не включать ^_^'
<cybercaffe_> на UBUNTU все
<dmay> cybercaffe_: так бы сразу и сказал "здраствуйте, я пришёл рекламить"
<dmay> я за бан
<cybercaffe_> нет не рекламить
<SergeyIT> dmay, включай, больше, чем к.з. не будет )
<cybercaffe_> просто слишком сроднился с убунту теперь
<dmay> SergeyIT: этот ноут прошёл со мной слишком многое, чтоб так рисковать его судьбой )
<cybercaffe_> все машины там установил с убунту
<cybercaffe_> теперь надо в сообщество влится и расширять познания свои в этой системе
<cybercaffe_> я о чем это
<dmay> btw, если админ кафешки с бубунтами не умеет читать и не знает что такое регистрация в ирц.... как то я сомневаюсь что кафешка сильно долго проработает... :\
<cybercaffe_> не удобно через сайт мне общаться
<cybercaffe_> думал через х-chat заходить
<SergeyIT> cybercaffe_, чтобы влиться, надо сначала всё сломать )
<cybercaffe_> не получается сообщения отсылать
<skai-falkorr> 5014317264851987571
<skai-falkorr> dmay:
<cybercaffe_> я не люблю ломать
<cybercaffe_> и не умею
<dmay> skai-falkorr: втф?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: сид
<SergeyIT> cybercaffe_, так  научись, а потом приходи ;)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: http://d-may.net/minecraft/s1/
<dmay> skai-falkorr: там справа вверху выбираешь caves
<skai-falkorr> а мой сид так можешь?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/253696-mcmapdz-032-b18-compat/ но оно только под оффтопик
<dmay> там ещё пяток подобных есть на эту тему
<skai-falkorr> наф не надо тада
<dmay> а вообще, посмотри на вики, там специальная страничка есть про всякие программульки
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну или http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/37409-mcmap-isometric-renders-sspsmp-18-support/ - просто равную картинку рендерит
<left_behind1> народ подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли возможность синхронизировать заметки tomboy через ubuntu one 11.10 с 10.04.3. Эта синхронизация мне бы очень пригодилась
<Nor8> left_behind1: Выбери сервис синхронизации в настройках и пользуйся
<left_behind1> Nor8 можно по конкретнее пожалуйста. вот про синхронизацию на онерике я читал, а вот на 10.04 не в курсе. гугл ответа на русском языке не дал (спрашивать не умею)
<Nor8> В настройках томбой смотри
<left_behind1> оке
<Slukin> Привет всем, я забыл свой пароль от канала, подскажите, как мне его вспомнить или восстановить???
<opty[web]> привет
<SergeyIT> Slukin, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<amigo> от канала ^-^
<Slukin> SergeyIT, и кого мне попросить, чтобы отправили пароль на почту?
<SergeyIT> Slukin, Simply ask in #freenode or PM a staff member to have the email sent.
<Slukin> Спасибо, восстановил пароль...
<SergeyIT> незачто
<SergeyIT> скучно
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: привет )
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: svn \ trac  знаешь ?
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, не знаю (
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: ужос, двойка тебе
<SergeyIT> испужал )
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> Блин, нужно как то поставить свн и трак на убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude install subversion
<inkvizitor68sl> http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracOnUbuntu
<[v-8]_jupiter> Прювет
<markmx> по совместимости подскажете? ноутик брать хочу, глянете оцените скажете как на нем убунта пойдет?
<markmx> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/243905/ сие чудо
<AndreX> markmx, нормально пойдёт
<markmx> отлично... заказываем?
<[Raiden]> markmx: то что видеокарта нвидиа - хорошо. Но лучше гугльнуть, ставил ли кто - бывают ньюансы со звуком ,сетью и т.д.
<AndreX> я уже гугльнул
<markmx> ну... вроде там все такое дефолтное... мне он для жисти... а так там винда в комплекте... 8 гигов этож в гта4 мона порубиться
<AndreX> http://techblog.thepcharbor.com/?p=2057
<[Raiden]> 8 гигов это прилично, да
<AndreX> а вот у когото были проблемы с дровами на видюху) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727090
<[Raiden]> с нвидией обычно решаются проблемы и дрова они часто выпускают...
<markmx> а да там же их две и убунта не умеет переключать их вроде как
<[Raiden]> а... оптимус
<[Raiden]> фиг знает тогда. Какая-то 1 точно будет работать хорошо, а вот переключение налету - сомневаюсь.
<[Raiden]> но я не спец по ноутам )
<AndreX> да там одну из них просто вырубают, и живут дальше
<markmx> ну я под убунтой тока програмить и админить... так что хватит интегрированной, а вот под виндами уже в игрушки рубицо буду, так что думаю траблы не проявяться
<markmx> но по железяке ноут ваще шикарны вроде как
<markmx> прямо макбук =)
<markmx> даже круче
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-01
<Sib> доброго времени суток, подскажите пож как лучше реализовать такую локалку: интернет приходит на eth0 (Dom.ru с каналом 10Мбит ip x.y.z.201) нужно раздать его на eth1 и eth2 при этом создать две независимые сети  eth1 офис(где все друг друга видят и стоит 1с с о
<novns_> Sib, ответ уже прямо в вопросе и есть
<novns_> взять и реализовать
<Sib> я прошу поточнее мне расписать все что для этого использовать и как прописать
<Sib> например если прокси то какой
<Sib> я новичек в этом деле на бубне 1 раз
<Sib> так ставил всякие мелочи
<novns_> зачем прокси
<Sib> просто мне в понедельник кровь из носа
<novns_> прочитать что-нибудь про iptables
<novns_> настроить маршрутизацию
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Sib> ну ну продолжай уже в вики смитрю netfilter
<novns_> что продолжай
<novns_> я уже всё сказал
<novns_> железо уже всё подключено?
<Sib> да
<novns_> ну и брать, да настраивать
<novns_> за два дня вряд-ли получится, если в первый раз
<novns_> лучше найдите какого-нибудь специалиста рядом с собой
<Sib> спс буду читать был бы кто :-( сам не против
<novns_> админов нет что ли знакомых?
<novns_> за небольшую плату
<Sib> нету все доходяги одни виндовые кроме как винду с zverDVD поставить больше ничего не могут
<Sib> иль просто мне не попадались
<novns_> можно попросить провайдерского
<novns_> чтоб после работы заехал и подзаработал
<Sib> ладно пошел читать если что постучусь еще раз спс (у моего провайдера зимой снега не допросишься к сервисникам звонил спросить как бубен подконектить у них первый вопрос был что такое бубен а после того как услышали слово линукс я в ответ Ñ
<novns_> Sib, не читается сообщение, слишком длинное
<Sib> ладно пошел читать если что постучусь еще раз спс
<novns_> там половина юникодового символа образано
<Sib> (у моего провайдера зимой снега не допросишься к сервисникам звонил
<Sib> спросить как бубен подконектить у них первый вопрос был что такое бубен а после того как услышали слово
<Sib> линукс я в ответ услыхал короткие гудки пото только через 3 дня трубку начали брать
<novns_> что такое бубен?
<rapidsp> novns_: бросай трубку :)
<rapidsp> Sib: че за пров?
<Sib> Эр-телеком (Набережные Челны, Татарстан)
<Sib> или известен как Дом.ру
<Sib> бубен - Ubuntu
<Sib> я его так ласково называю
<novns_> Sib, я бы тоже бросил трубку
<Sib> почему )
<novns_> потому что никто так не называет
<novns_> говорить с людьми на собственном жаргоне - это как-то глупо
<rapidsp> Sib: ну инструкция для венды есть? делай по аналогии
<Sib> это не значит что я не могу лан спс а инфу им я сказал нормально
<shenmue> всем ня
<leftleg> всем привет
<pupizoid> здрасте вам
<leftleg> подскажите плиз, какой дистрибутив ubuntu лучше всего подходит для нетбука?
<leftleg> привет
<pupizoid> xubuntu
<leftleg> спс
<pupizoid> но у меня ubuntu норм идет
<SergeyIT> leftleg, ubuntu  - нормально работает
<leftleg> у мну что-то притормаживает
<leftleg> да и юнити как-то не вставил
<SergeyIT> leftleg, я про 10.04...
<leftleg> аа
<leftleg> вобщем имеет смысл 10.04 попробовать?
<SergeyIT> leftleg, что значит смысл?
<leftleg> просто если выходит свежий релиз, хочется на нем работать, так как свежий релиз подразумевает под собой улучшенную версию предыдущего релиза, а тут получается, что старый релиз шутрее нового, или я чего-то не понимаю?
<novns> leftleg, смысла нет
<novns> свежий релиз тормознее местами
<User181[web]> хай всем вопрос есть комп АМД3200+ , мать с встроеной видио  и 2гб памяти. Система пенками всата 10,04 и выше. Но в момент загрузки появляется его сероватый фон и все. Что мне делать фортучку не хочу.
<novns> не пользоваться амд
<novns> поставить другую видеокарту
<User181[web]> тока интел
<User181[web]> видио  встроена, а с другова снемать геморой
<leftleg> ладненько, всем пока
<User181[web]> бб
<novns> User181[web], не снимать, купить в магазине
<User181[web]> на данном компе бегали в сталкера 1
<novns> User181[web], и что?
<User181[web]> то есть нужна внешняя ?
<novns> внутренняя
<novns> но не встроенная
<shenmue> хы
<User181[web]> мл,, не гут
<markmx> посоны =)) я его тока что купил
<markmx> и он крут
<markmx> Asus N53SV
<SergeyIT> markmx, блестит и пахнет?
<markmx> ага, алуминиевый такой, пахнет заводом асус
<markmx> счас тут убунта додедлает кой чо и попробую винт подключить к нему и стартануться
<markmx> говорит что блуреи умеет читать
<markmx> надо в пнд съездить чо нить взять на складе...
<Karantin> все ли приложения можно запустить с локалью 1251? при запуске консольного nano все нормально, хромиум, пиджин запускается, а при запуске  mangler выползает ошибка, манглер - voip клиент для вентрило
<Karantin> >> env LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 mangler выдает ошибку:
<Karantin> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::ConvertError'
<Karantin> Aborted
<Alligator> Привет, подскажите как называется программа для управления принтерами в gnome.
<SergeyIT> Alligator, эта? - system-config-printer
<Vladislaw> Mirrors Edge реально запустить под Вайн?
<vamadir> народ как на убунту через ssh пробросить диапозон портов 11235-11335. Один порт понятно ssh login@ip -D port. А вот диапазон ???
<User854[web]> sad
<Djo> Хэлоу
<SergeyIT> хило
<SergeyIT> если активность участников канала к релизу будет так нарастать, можно будет закрыть его )
<[Raiden]> Да нормально. Видимо у все всё ок. И наверное до ирц все хомячки не добираются.
<[Raiden]> многие сидят только на форуме или в жабере.
<[Raiden]> И кстати помщь тут не всегда находится - так что некотоыре возможно не возвращаются
<[Raiden]> Нехватает в обзем 3-5 активных челвоек котоыре хорошо знают дистр и готовы помогать.
<shenmue> чаще проблемы с разными железками и сетью
<total__> Здравствуйте
<total__> может кто-нибудь поделиться рабочим конфигом dovecot с аутификацией через mysql?
<total__> очень надо
<total__> либо ни у кого его нет(во что слабо верится), либо просто не хотят помочь :(
<SergeyIT> просто не нужен
<sharikoff> Здравствуйте
<sharikoff> Рабочим конфигом поделиться могу но не вижу смысла
<sharikoff> так как он специфичен для разных конфигураций
<left_behind> Привет ребяты. Помогите кто нибудь скомпилить под онерик Gens. При попытке компиляции пишет что не нашол GTK+ v2.4.0
<[Raiden]> кто такой Gens
<[Raiden]> left_behind: сделай sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<[Raiden]> и собирай снова
<left_behind> Gens это сега эмуль
<left_behind> щас попробую
<total__> мне просто сравнить там надо, где-то ошибку(и) видемо допустил, postfix dovecot mysql, вот это стоит ubuntu 10.04.2
<total__> и все - таки поделитесь
<total__> плиз
<total__> sharikoff: пожалуйста
<left_behind> при попытке конфигурирования теперь вот это пишет SDL version 1.1.3 not found ))
<left_behind> и мне кажется это не последнее то что он напишет, т.к. система голая, пакеты почти на нее не ставлю т.к. памяти на основном носителе всего 8гб)
<left_behind> а что это за сдл такой?
<total__> может тогда кто-нибудь посмотреть конфиг, что не так  http://paste.pro/5132770
<[pragma]> !sdl > left_behind
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sdl'
<left_behind> уже смотрю.. как бы это эгоистично не казалось, но я стараюсь параллельно и искать и спрашивать. просто я очень и очень много времени убиваю на поиски.
<left_behind> блин да что ж такое :(( сконфигурировал все таки нормально, но терь при компиляции port/timer.c:35:3: error: impossible constraint in ‘asm’
<left_behind>  выдает. а в гугле опять ничего на русском не выдает >_<. Может знает кто нибудь что надо делать7
<romaACE> Всем добрый вечер, у меня возникла сложность с настройкой NVIDIA X. Прочитал несколько инструкций по настройке, сделал вывод что мне нужен режим TwinView, включил его, все нормально работает. Одно "но": хотелось бы чтобы панель unity и кнопка быстрог
<romaACE> В данный момент кнопка и панель на правом мониторе, т.е. фактически в середине раб. стола.
<romaACE> Кнопка This use primary monitor казалось бы должно это сделать, но почему-то нет.
<markmx> так... как теперь винду восстановить? =)
<Vladislaw> если Семерка, то окропи системник напитком SevenUP :(
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<markmx> не... эфь9 =)
<markmx> круто =) счас сбросим все и вся восстановим обратно винду, и наконец-то покатаемся на мерсике в гта4 по человечески =)
<markmx> итак =))) кому в дар нужен старый системник?
<markmx> могу кишки выкрутить и отдать тока кишки если сам корпус не впился
<markmx> селерончик 1.7
<shenmue> мне бы в дар как раз мерседесик из гта4
<markmx> =))) ну там китаская версия =) чтоп копирасты не замучили...
<markmx> не ну круто, жмешь кнопачку и вуаля винда переставляется
<markmx> микробит кстати за старые ноуты что-то предлагает.. .может стоит смотаться к ним отдать старичка
<markmx> так в общем по поводу убунты надо потестить будет счас
<left_behind> port/timer.c:35:3: error: impossible constraint in ‘asm’ народ кто нибудь в курсе что это за ошибка? при компиляции эмулятора Gens на онерике вылазиет. уже гугл час мучаю
<left_behind> то есть "уже час гугл мучаю"* ничего не нашол на русском языке
<shenmue> может проще поставить из пакета?
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<markmx> здаров
<UNIm95> кто пользовался system resque cd и parted magik? что лучше?
<UNIm95> или как сделать сразу два дистра на флешке?
<left_behind> shenmue: в смысле из пакета? я не видел ни 1 арм онерик пакет с генсом
<^DEMOSS^> http://kosmorama.ru/blog/661986.html   - наконец то пойду потусить под музыку в теме которой живу )
<^DEMOSS^> да благословенна будет убунту )
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: лучше раздел с грубом2 и папкой с исошниками \ распакованными дистрибами и лайф сиди.
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ нен понял
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ груб исошки грузить может?
<^DEMOSS^> о_О есессно давно уже
<^DEMOSS^> !п пкги2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2'
<^DEMOSS^> !g  grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='g  grub2'
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ не подскажешь как сделать? или ссылка есть?
<^DEMOSS^> rjhjxt bob yf ueukthe uhe,2 - gthdfz ;t ccskm yb dbre - ndjz
<^DEMOSS^> короче ищи на гуглеру груб2 - первая же ссыль ни вику - твоя
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: викиучебник - нашел *?
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ нашел, читать начал
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ что-то при исошки ничего нет.
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ ты предлагаешь создать загрузочную флешку с установленным грабом и папкой для исошек. а как их грузить? и как создавать раздел с исо? и какой фс(нужна вин совместимоть)?
<^DEMOSS^> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/118472/    http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=105123
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ грабу2 пофиг на какую ФС?
<UNIm95> что бы потом загрузиться
<^DEMOSS^> фат32 или экст
<UNIm95> насколько понял надо сделать так: создаем флешку с установленным грабом кидаем в папочку образы и прописываем их в /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<[Raiden]> не пофиг
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^: и в этом случае надо указать раздел loopback	loop (hd0,1)
<^DEMOSS^> да
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ спасибо. только последний вопрос остался drweb live cd так загрузить получится?
<^DEMOSS^> да, наверное. Вроде тоже линь\вин пе
<[Raiden]> мда, канал и првда какой-то мертвый
<[Raiden]> может артус или ещё кто всех перебанил? :)
<SergeyIT> похоже забанили все вопросы
<[Raiden]> в топик ещё надо Вопрос - бан
<[Raiden]> :)
<[pragma]> убунта стала просто менее проблемной )) или с неё уходят
<SergeyIT> за проблемами?
<[Raiden]> [pragma]: кто-то опят повесил флаг для нерегеных ников
<[Raiden]> они писать не могут )
<[Raiden]> кстати какой это флаг?
<shenmue> гуси и вебирки тоже не реганные?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Dan`ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Dan`ka, Есть контакт.
<Dan`ka> найс :)
<SergeyIT> и ничего  тут хорошего (
<Dan`ka> теперь я могу говорить :)
<SergeyIT> а  почему раньше не мог?
<Dan`ka> не была зарегистрирована
<Dan`ka> немного правила изменили...
<[Raiden]> только я не смог понять какой флаг канала включает это
<[Raiden]> узнаю сниму
<Dan`ka>  /mode #канал +R — на/mode #канал +R — на канал могут зайти только выполнившие авторизацию пользователи с зарегистрированными никами, используется для защиты от флудботов канал могут зайти только выполнившие авторизацию пользователи с
<Dan`ka> зарегистрированными никами, используется для защиты от флудботов
<[Raiden]> Мой клиент не показывает что стоит +R
<Dan`ka> мой тоже..
<Dan`ka> только c i P
<Dan`ka> *p
<SergeyIT> Dan`ka, правила, кстати, не меняли
<Dan`ka> правила(флаги) канала
<paradaise_> kgf
<paradaise_> ой,сори
<Dan`ka> какойто народ запуганный на канале... или мне кажется?
<[Raiden]> может быть. Тайна молчанки не раскрыта
<[Raiden]> :)
<stolzus> Dan`ka: почему тебе так показалось? :)
<Dan`ka> stolzus: да уже пару дней тут почти ничего не происходит..
<solvex> а что должно происходить?
<[Raiden]> Как-то так я книги читаю, моя любимая читалка, не под линукс
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1002/h_1317504057_1539984_e014edc06e.png
<stolzus> тут все познали Дао. предпочитают недеяние бессылненным телодвижениям :)
<SergeyIT> так выборы скоро, не  до  ирки
<stolzus> [Raiden]: квирк мне ты советовал?
<[Raiden]> ice book reader
<[Raiden]> stolzus: наверное я
<Dan`ka> о
<stolzus> пришло время переизбирать путина. путин сам не переизберётся... :)
<Dan`ka> у меня клментин.. или ка его... не хочет играть)
<Dan`ka> после закрытия процесс жуёт 100%кпц
<[Raiden]> пишет чего-нить?
<Dan`ka> пишет чот не может играть
<Dan`ka> щас..
<SergeyIT> переизбраться   - это  значит вновь избраться на то  же место,   а это невозможно
<[Raiden]> Ну он был когда-то
<[Raiden]> )
<Dan`ka> http://pastebin.com/jmfgw6Wd
<Dan`ka> когда жму играть трек
<Dan`ka> ну и после закрытия висит.. и жрёт цп
<dmay> ну здраствуйте смертнички мвахахахахах! :3
<fivaproldge> привет всем
<fivaproldge> ребят, помогите пожалуйста
<fivaproldge> вот себе меньше месяца назад купил ноут, сегодня собрался ставить уьбунту
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: Я думаю у тебя каки-то кодеков нет , gstreamer-* пакеты, для мп3
<fivaproldge> сначала с Live USb не грузилось, я записал через Unetbootin и получилось, установил кое-как ubuntu server
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: ещё можешь с ппа попробовать дейлибилды клементина
<Dan`ka> [Raiden], я установила с левого репозитория и заработало)
<dmay> fivaproldge: не правильно ты, дядя Федор, вопросы а канале задаешь
<fivaproldge> но он у меня не запускается, подгружает ядро, но потом экран тупо выключается....
<fivaproldge> dmay: надо в одну строчку? =(
<dmay> fivaproldge: для начала надо модельку ноута озвучить )
<solvex> [Raiden]: хотел сказать что это айс :) потом увидел что написал :) до боли родной интерфейс - в армии год на него пялился :)
<fivaproldge> dmay: Lenovo G570 какая-то
<dmay> fivaproldge: ну и видюшку
<[Raiden]> solvex: )
<Dan`ka> у меня g550 и все прекрасно
<fivaproldge> dmay: видеокарты две - одна Intel HD 3000 (которая в процессоре i3) и вторая дискретная - Radeon 6370
<fivaproldge> dmay: и я думаю, может он в них запутался и никак не грузится? ни в обычном, ни в recovery mode
<[Raiden]> fivaproldge: в меню загрузки полазь, попробуй выбрать какие-нить опции на Ф-кнопка связанные с видо. Например nomodeset
<fivaproldge> в recovery пишет две строчки, что подгружает ядро и что-то еще... а дальше очень быстро цветные полосочки по экрану и все...
<dmay> ну во первых АТИ
<dmay> во вторых леново не thinkpad это не леново :/
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: это в смысле параметр загрузки в грабе поменять?*
<dmay> (но это уже так, в сторону))
<fivaproldge> dmay: ideapad кажись все-таки
<fivaproldge> dmay: да пофик, я ноутом доволе
<fivaproldge> видео слабая а так ок
<[Raiden]> я про лайв флэшку, но да, можеш ьи так. В грубе дави Е и добавь nomodeset , потом ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> это будет работать 1 раз
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: удалять ничего не надо?
<[Raiden]> не
<fivaproldge> ща попробую и вернусь =) спасиб)
<dmay> о, а леново, оказывается, планшет тоже забабахал
<dmay> а, на ведроиде...
<dmay> а G это Essential, а не Ideapad
<[Raiden]> кто видел мой шот, мог бы заметить что в айсе часы на час отстают от часов на панели
<[Raiden]> в вайне почему-то на час меньше
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> а айса нативного разве нет?
<dmay> алсо, часовыя пояса, небось, разные )
<[Raiden]> неа. Причем я на столько привык к нему. Что писал на емыло автору
<[Raiden]> я тут расказывал как-то раз
<dmay> что сказал? сырцами поделиться отказался?
<[Raiden]> но он ответил что разработка лин версии не окупится. Так что единствнная радость - достаточно стабильаня работа в вайне
<[Raiden]> не оправдает себя - дословно
<[Raiden]> фбридер единственное что ещё показалось юзабельным, ноне на столько что бы переехать.
<dmay> coolreader?
<dmay> интерфейс, канешн, фу, но работает
<[Raiden]> ну нет
<dmay> http://www.ice-graphics.com/ICEReader/RegisterE.html
<dmay> $96???!?!??!??!
<[Raiden]> угу, но русская версия фри
<dmay> да даже зажравшиеся TC с винраром меньше в три раза стоят
<[Raiden]> ))
<solvex> Лицензия:
<solvex> Бесплатна только для граждан стран бывшего СССР. Граждане других стран обязаны пользоваться shareware-версией программы.
<dmay> да это то понятно
<dmay> и не уж то покупают?...
<fivaproldge> =(
<fivaproldge> оно вроде запускается, но не доходит до полной загрузки =(
<[Raiden]> fivaproldge: тебе лучше погуглить про твою модель , т.к. фиг знает.
<fivaproldge> и кстати пишет что-то вроде unknown command "nomodeset"
<[Raiden]> это надо было к опциям ядра дописать
<fivaproldge> а потом застывает с надписью mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<[Raiden]> хотя это наверное не помогло бы
<fivaproldge> а как помогло бы?
<fivaproldge> самое интересное что у мня есть LiveCD два - 10.04 и 10.10, они запускаются с горем пополам
<fivaproldge> можно настроить сеть и посидеть даже
<fivaproldge> но они i386, а мне нужна 64-битка =(
<[Raiden]> я не утверждал что поможет, просто открытыми дровами бывают косяки, номодеет отключает как бы часть функционала, иногда хватает что бы загрузиться
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу
<fivaproldge> ну граб вообще не понял что такое nomodeset, он пожаловался что не знает что это и написал press any key to continue
<dmay> плимут это который новый моднючий сплеш на загрузке чтоль?
<fivaproldge> dmay не знаю.. =(
<[Raiden]> dmay: да
<[Raiden]> fivaproldge: граб и не должен знать
<dmay> на бубунтуфорумс килотонны теекстов на эту тему
<[Raiden]> над овприсат ьв строку с опциями ядра , нажав Е
<[Raiden]> а потом ctrl+x
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: тьфу я дурак, а я там дописал но в новую строчку
<[Raiden]> splash ещё смени на nosplash
<fivaproldge> оке, пробую еще раз)
<Dan`ka> някет в плеере ^_^
<[Raiden]> fuf )
<[Raiden]> ага
<Dan`ka> жесть что они сделали с первым амароком
<shenmue> ужас
<shenmue> а что с ним?
<Dan`ka> http://itmages.ru/image/view/293875/a63404b6
<shenmue> енто что за вырвигланая тема? скажи название что бы я не качал
<[Raiden]> панельку слеав коричневую можно сделать табами сверху
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: иконки вместо таскбара какой плазмойд рисует?
<dmay> темам мамно, шрифты мамно, иконки в верхней панели мамно. нянкат в прогрессбаре - вин :3
<Dan`ka> Smooth Task
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: ясно. Ту тпоявился другой, с запускалками.
<[Raiden]> собирать правда надо и может не такой красивый http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808
<Dan`ka> хотеть
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0930/h_1317402859_6441384_6a3cc8d7ca.png
<shenmue> [Raiden] а что такое Распахнуть ?
<Dan`ka> хотя.. у меня еще внизу куча ярлыков.
<Dan`ka> а вверху постоянно места не хватает..
<[Raiden]> cmake  -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .
<[Raiden]> make ; sudo make install  - это если цмейк не ругнулся на отсутсвие либ
<fivaproldge> мм... оно одинаково запускается что так что так
<fivaproldge> и все время пишет что отключен от Plymouth
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: распахнуть просто развернут ьсвернутое окно
<fivaproldge> даже с nosplash
<[Raiden]> fivaproldge: это наверное просто предупреждение, уж точно не причина твоих проблем
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: когда пишу REISUB он это дальше все описывает, каждую букву
<fivaproldge> но если ждать то ничего не происходит(
<[Raiden]> Если ты это пишешь просто - то это ничего не дает
<[Raiden]> такой команды даже нет )
<fivaproldge> не пишу
<fivaproldge> alt + SysRq
<fivaproldge> я знаю это какбы))
<[Raiden]> ок
<fivaproldge> я гуглил про ноут, у некоторых проблема со встренным микрофоном
<fivaproldge> у кого-то тоже со сплешом, но они по SSH решают проблему как-то..
<fivaproldge> а я даже еще не настроил сеть и не зашел еще ниразу(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> лучше погугли сначала.
<fivaproldge> может виновата 64-битка?
<[Raiden]> может ставил \запускал кто
<[Raiden]> возможно, но очень теоретически :)
<[Raiden]> в смысле баг в 64бит может быть, которого нет в 32бит версии. Но не факт что дело в этом или он есть
<[Raiden]> или не общий
<fivaproldge> а многим 11.04 от 10.04 отличается?
<fivaproldge> может мне просто перекачать другую версию и переставить убунту..
<[Raiden]> Ды нет в общем-то, софт поновей и юнити повилось
<fivaproldge> хотя наверн не поможет(
<[Raiden]> у тебя анлимный траффик?
<fivaproldge> да
<fivaproldge> 100 мегабит, ну по вай фаю 54
<[Raiden]> возьми слей дейлибилд 11.10
<stolzus> fivaproldge: а ты какую ставил?
<[Raiden]> всеравн очерез меся црелиз
<[Raiden]> может полегчает
<fivaproldge> stolzus: ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: в смысле бету поставить себе?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<fivaproldge> сейчас поставлю качаьт
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе сервер на ноуте?
<stolzus> вот только хотел спросить
<[Raiden]> там и гуи нету вроде по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> и ядро несколько отличается от генерик
<[Raiden]> это основные отличия
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: не знаю) в принципе подумал что раз запущу серв кс то и пусть дистр будет серверный
<stolzus> fivaproldge: будь проще. ставь обычную 11.04. а можешь даже и xubuntu :)
<fivaproldge> меньше свистелок всяких)
<fivaproldge> stolzus: а поставится без проблем или также?
<stolzus> а фик знает, заодно и узнаешь. качни лив сд
<stolzus> проверь, запустится ли
<fivaproldge> а в чем принципиальные отличия alternate от desktop?
<Dan`ka> не компилит :(
<stolzus> десктор вроде больше по объёму ставит
<fivaproldge> stolzus: у меня после записи образа через ultraISO вообще не запускался LiveCD, только когда переписал через Unetbootin запустилось...
<stolzus> а альтернативная - для установки по сети. если я не путаю
<Dan`ka> альтернатив это тектовая установка
<Dan`ka> ане граф
<stolzus> вот. вот всегда все ищёт приключения. запиши на сд просто
<fivaproldge> у меня только dvd чистый =(
<stolzus> ну и пусть
<stolzus> жалко 10 рублей чтоль :)
<fivaproldge> жалко же :D
<stolzus> завтра купишь другой
<[Raiden]> алттернативная с текстовой устанвокой как сервер, но ставится всё что в десктопной версии - если лишние кнопочки не нажать
<fivaproldge> ато) я студент :D
<[Raiden]> там можно при желании без гуи поставить
<stolzus> вы сейчас научите человека премудростям :)
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: мне гуи нужно))
<stolzus> fivaproldge: скачай, записывай на цд, проверяй лив цд, ставь
<fivaproldge> [Raiden]: я консолью не смогу управлять особо сам)
<stolzus> обычный десктоп ставь
<fivaproldge> ага =)
<stolzus> [Raiden]: квирк ничо так. хотя хчат симпатичней кажется. но функционала побольше
<stolzus> [Raiden]: скажи лучше. там кол-во цветов так-же ограничено. и можно ли навешивать раскраску на ники?
<[Raiden]> угу. если взять более старый, 4.0.2 или 4.0.4 то он подстраивается под цвет гтк и вид
<[Raiden]> в репах слишком новый и покривей
<stolzus> а
<[Raiden]> количество цветов вроде ограничено
<[Raiden]> но кажыдй цвет можно отдельно изменить
<[Raiden]> на другой
<stolzus> это то понятно
<stolzus> но вот как он ставит его на пользователя?
<stolzus> тоже по хэшу, как в хчате?
<[Raiden]> а что конкретно ты хочешь раскрасить?
<stolzus> к примеру - тебя
<fivaproldge> а через что записывать - не принципиально? =)
<stolzus> вот есть ты и пусть кто-то ещё. и меня нервирует, что вы одинакового цвета
<stolzus> это к примеру
<stolzus> fivaproldge: да пофик. скорость только большую не ставь слишком
<[Raiden]> stolzus: можно только разукрасить по статусам и свой ник
<[Raiden]> конфигурация темы - список пользователей и там 3 закладка
<[Raiden]> ещё в настройках есть подсветка слов целиком или по маске - какие укажешь, а цвета позсветки где-то в настройке темы
<[Raiden]> и всё пожалуй
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<[Raiden]> кстати на фриноте есть #kvirc-ru там чел 10 было когда заходил и 1 раз помогли )
<[Raiden]> д
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> ладно, спасибо. соображу, если что
<fivaproldge> how to change keyboard layout in 11.04 =(
<fivaproldge> also I need to add Russian layour =(
<fivaproldge> layout*
<[Raiden]> fivaproldge: русский текст видишь?
<fivaproldge> я вернулся
<fivaproldge> подскажите пожалуйста вот такое дело..
<fivaproldge> я три раза устанавливал, все ок... он делает разметку, но когда доходит то ли до форматирования, то ли до записи файлов на диск...
<fivaproldge> экран становится черным и курсор токо виден... и все зависает
<fivaproldge> не реагирует ни на reisub ни на что другое =(
<fivaproldge> тут ктот осталяся?)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-02
<stolzus> так
<stolzus> приятной ночи
<fivaproldge> ктото тут?)
<mixa999999> народу то.. ладно сразу к сути, убунту виснет при установке на этапе выбор и установка программного обеспечения
<rapidsp> а разве есть такой этап при установке?
<mixa999999> да есть
<mixa999999> я уже третий раз к нему подхожу)
<mixa999999> это при установке в текстовом режиме
<mixa999999> вот уже час стоит на 5% при выполнении этого этапа и никаких намеков на то, что он думает
<rapidsp> а ну не юзал такой
<rapidsp> самое простое объяснение - образ битый :)
<mixa999999> маловероятно, проверу прошел
<mixa999999> уже 3 образа скачал 2 сд, 1 двд
<mixa999999> rapidsp, а чем ты пользовался?
<mixa999999> мне впринципе для знакомства что угодно подойдет
<rapidsp> обычный образ CD
<Exitband> помогите маил агент собрать Народ!
<Exitband> Rpm  как собирать?
<Exitband> Tar gz
<Exitband> Что такое компиляция?
<Exitband> Кто есть ?
<Exitband> Народ помогите собрать Агент!
<Exitband> Плииииииииз!
<ko2x> make make configure )
<znoom> Компиляция (программирование) — преобразование программой-компилятором исходного текста какой-либо программы, написанного на языке программирования высокого уровня, в язык, близкий к машинному, или в объектный код.
<znoom> )
<copyerfiled> программирование - это написание программного кода, а компиляция это превращение этого кода в понятный компьютеру!
<skai-falkorr> народ.ну хоть вы скажите мне.почему мы всегда ищем сложные пути, вместо того, чтобы пробовать простые и легкие?
<skai-falkorr> вот на кой я перелопатил 10 инструкций (простыни на тыщи символов) по раздаче интернета по wifi, если нигде не сказано, что это можно сделать в несколько кликов средствами самой убунты?
<copyerfiled> skai-falkorr: настоящий самурай должен искать самый трудный путь чтобы пройти его!
<skai-falkorr> copyerfiled: а все можно было сделать за три клика мышью и чтобы все работало (а инструкции в нете еще и не работают или работают через раз)
<skai-falkorr> я не хочу быть самураем
<copyerfiled> skai-falkorr:  зато пройдя трудный путь до конца ты сможешь одним взглядом на машину настроить в ней вай фай в не зависимости от присутствия в ней вообще какого либо адаптера :)
<skai-falkorr> copyerfiled: вот я и познал дзен.порсле 10 инструкций на хабре и на англоязычных интернетах
<Xei> хотелось бы тут получить консультацию
<Xei> есть тут знающие в самой сист новичок
<Xei> пардон
<Xei> есть тут знающие в этой системе  , а то я тут новичок
<copyerfiled> skai-falkorr: Обычно это выглядит так, была сеть с вафельным роутером, затем умной мыслей он заменяется сервером на линуксе, и роутер оставляется в виде точки доуступа, поэтому проблемы возникают редко.
<skai-falkorr> copyerfiled: или комнатой в общаге с двумя ноутами и одним проводом
<skai-falkorr> copyerfiled: или лекционной аудиторией, ноутом с 3жи модемом и планшетиком с вифи
<skai-falkorr> добавим сюда телефон с вифи
<copyerfiled> Xei: а ты попробуй задать вопрос сначала?
<Xei> тут есть у меня ошибка в ubuntu
<Xei> мин
<Xei> вопрос в следующем
<Xei> когда стартует сама система , то начинает выдавать ошибки при самом старте
<copyerfiled> skai-falkorr: вот вы чем на лекциях занимаетесь...
<Xei> я тут нарыл , где она выкладывает эти ошибки
<Xei> суть в том
<Xei> что один из винтов подключен через дополнительный контролёр
<Xei> сам контролёр железом не видится вообще
<Xei> но он позволяет подключать sata    винты к ide шинам
<copyerfiled> Xei: ты пытаешься запустить или установить систему?
<Xei> и ubuntu на это дело матюкается
<Xei> система уже работает
<copyerfiled> Xei: система стоит на другом диске?
<Xei> нет
<Xei> винда и линух стоят на одном диске в разных разделах
<Xei> когда ставил линух - приходилось отрубать тот винт , что через дополнительный контролёр
<copyerfiled> Xei: почему приходилось?
<Xei> сейчас вот обновляю до следующей версии
<Xei> и там также выдаёт ошибки
<Xei> иначе сама усчинает затягиватья до 2-3 суток
<Xei> установка начинает
<Xei> пардон
<fivaproldge> всем привет
<copyerfiled> Xei: может проблема в железе?
<fivaproldge> ух я ночью и попарился с убунтой =(
<Xei> так в винде же всё нормально работает
<Xei> затряёт именно на этом винте
<fivaproldge> скажите, с чего это вдруг моя установка ubuntu 11.04 amd64 desktop тупо зависает в каком-нибудь из моментов?э
<copyerfiled> Xei: а что на том диске который через контроллер? просто винт с данными?
<Xei> данные
<fivaproldge> я уже серчал на перегрев, может он и виноват конечно, НО 10.04 i386 с первого раза установилась =( я бы уже ее и оставил, но там сеть не настраивается нифига(
<Xei> но дёргать его туда сюда - разьём раздалбливать только
<copyerfiled> fivaproldge: а ты попробуй оперативку потестить перед установкой
<fivaproldge> copyerfiled: через liveCD?
<Xei> лог кинуть ????
<copyerfiled> fivaproldge: на диске с убунтой должна быть
<copyerfiled> fivaproldge: на том с которого ставишь
<Xei> что самое интересное - когда- ставить suse
<fivaproldge> copyerfiled: я ею ниразу не пользовался, она вполне понятна?)
<copyerfiled> fivaproldge: да
<Xei> то она вообще аласьна этот винт
<fivaproldge> я еще не пробовал установку alternate версии, может она поставится?
<copyerfiled> Xei: честно скажу, в чем проблема не знаю ибо сам не сталкивался
<Xei> логи вам кинуть ???
<Xei> или куда тогда обратиться ???
<copyerfiled> fivaproldge: обычно если при установке постоянно вылетает неважно что убунта бубунда или винда, это в большинстве случаев оператива либо винт.
<Xei> он уже вышел
<Xei> проблема в железе может быть у него ....
<copyerfiled> Xei: да и хрен с ним пусть пробует :) вобщем, я в этом не подскажу, лучше гуглить или ждать пока здесь кто умный не появиться
<Xei> а куда можно к разработчикам тыкнуться и с ними перетереть эту проблему ???
<copyerfiled> Xei: ниразу не пробывал но искать стоит начиная с сайта ubuntu.ru :)
<Xei> хорошо попробую
<copyerfiled> Xei: обычно помогает поиск по яндексу
<Xei> а почему тогда по другимм линухам - такой проблемы нет ????
<Xei> хотя бы на suse
<copyerfiled> Xei: чего незнаю того не знаю :)
<copyerfiled> Xei: я думаю и тут найдутся те кто сможет тебе помочь если сможешь  сформулировать свою проблему в одно небольшое предложение
<Xei> ладно ща мин
<Xei> на конверторе ve457 и подключенных к нему винтов - ubuntu выдаёт ошибку . И в последствии может некорректно работать с этими винчестерами . Подмечено - чтение/запись идут нормально , но работа с разделами - не представляется возможным . Также при старте или обновл
<Bespechny> Привет! Подскажите, как-нибудь возможно под Вайном поставить iTunes, чтоб он видел айфон?
<Bespechny> Или придется под виртуалкой винду ставить?)
<AndreX> !255 > Xei
<ubuntuhelp> Xei, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> Xei: выдает ошибку - сделай действие
<AndreX> Bespechny,  use Rhytmbox, Songbird, Аtunes
<skai-falkorr> Bespechny: если тебе покидать музыку-кино на него - ритмбокс или баньши тебе поможет.а всякие специфичные синки - это ставь венду.ибо через винцо шанса запустить нормально последний тунец КРАЙНЕ МАЛА
<Bespechny> AndreX, это в курсе. skai-falkorr, да, нужно обновлять ПО и ставить приложения, ладно буду ждать 5 айОси :) там комп не нужен :)
<AndreX> если позарез нужен iTunes, то через PlayOnLinux ставится нормально
<skai-falkorr> Bespechny: пятая давно вышла же.
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: последний тупо виснет
<AndreX> понятно, последний не пробовал)
<Xei> какое действие ????
<Bespechny> skai-falkorr, я имею в виду уже официальный релиз, бету ставил, с привязанным джейлом не понравилось, да и подключивало :)
<Xei> что мне нужно предпринять - чтобы такая ошибка исчезла ???
<skai-falkorr> Xei: обычное действие.не существует больше 1 возможного действия в мире.как и не существует больше одной ошибки в мире.
<skai-falkorr> Xei: раз у тебя случилась ошибка - сделай действие
<Xei> какое я должен сделать действие ???? Я сюда и пришёл за советом ....
<Xei> если Вы разбираетесь - подскажите
<skai-falkorr> ну обычное.действие же.что тут непонятного то?
<skai-falkorr> я тебе уже подсказал
<Xei> поконкретнее
<Xei> что мне нужно набрать и изменить , чтобы такая ошибка исчезла
<skai-falkorr> то есть тебе должны конкретно отвечать.а ты сам рассказать, какая конкретно ошибка - не можешь?религия запретила?
<Xei> логи куда кидать ???
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: какой он наглый.сам не говорит что за ошибка, а требует конкретики
<Xei> там всё досконально описано
<skai-falkorr> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<AndreX> skai-falkorr, ну да, бывает недостатки у людей, я лично вабще не понял что он написал))
<AndreX> одни кракозябры
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: юзай вичат
<AndreX> ок
 * AndreX забил на xchat совсем
<Xei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/700928/
<Xei> вот
<Xei> выдрал кусок лога
<Xei> попробуйте
<skai-falkorr> ну сча кто нить посмотрит и уже конкретно скажет
<Xei> а сейчас при обновлении выдаёт ошибку
<Xei> cannon read from `/dev/disk/by-id/ata-...... .... ....`
<Xei> я так понимаю , что нет толком какого-то индификатора ....
<Xei> хотя с винтом - работает , читает и пишет на него
<Xei> я просматривал в винде и там обнаружил , что данные винты работают в режиме PIO а не DMA
<Xei> как заставить ubuntu работать с винтами , которые работают в режиме PIO ????
<User701[web]> привет
<User701[web]> кто может помось с mysql
<only_you> !ask | User701[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User701[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User736[web]> есть кто?
<shenmue> да
<babrusha> господа, что нужно прописать в скрипте, чтобы он не требовал пароль рута для запуска. код:
<babrusha> #!/bin/zsh
<babrusha> sudo /etc/init.d/xl2tpd start
<skai-falkorr> babrusha: убрать sudo
<babrusha> тогда у меня инет не запустится, нужно под рутом запускать(
<babrusha> а можно как-то пароль в скрипте прописать заранее, чтобы потом его не вводить
<skai-falkorr> можно настроить sudo, чтобы оно не спрашивало пароль
<babrusha> а по другому никак?
<skai-falkorr> тебе жаль разрешить выолнять одну команду без пароля?
<skai-falkorr> но передавать в скрипте пароль несекурно - это можно
<babrusha> если одну, то можно разрешить) как мне это сделать? подскажите
<skai-falkorr> man sudoers
<skai-falkorr> добавить в visudo строку вида
<skai-falkorr> username ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/command
<baronos> может я параноик но мне кажется заговор банков и майкрософт, сегодня хотел взять в кредит ноутбук, ну продавец предложил с виндой, я говорю нет не хочу типа переплачивать за то что не буду юзать. Ладно оформляю бук святой (без винды), 3 банка мне отказали
<AndreX> им просто выгодно так, ведь с офтопом ноут дороже будет)
<baronos> скорее всего)
<skai-falkorr> а мож ты просто....неблагонадежный?
<skai-falkorr> о.новый синоним нищебродов:)
<baronos> конечно неблагонадежный.
<skai-falkorr> нет денег на винду - нет денег на выплаты
<Lesnix> hi all
<rapidsp> нет денег на винду - нет денег на линукс :)
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: ненене.что такое линукс?
<rapidsp> нет ноута - нет линукса :)
<skai-falkorr> нет денег на венду - вор и пейрат.ибо пользоваться ноутом без "програмки шindows" нельзя:)
<AndreX> а других програмок нет
<skai-falkorr> не.нет
<skai-falkorr> их две
<skai-falkorr> шиндовс хэрэ
<only_you> гг
<skai-falkorr> и какая то "семерка"
<skai-falkorr> хотя нет.есть еще програмка "майкрософт"
<skai-falkorr> которой документы делать и базы данных в икселе
<skai-falkorr> only_you: напугали человека такой сложной номеклатурой програмок
<only_you> недавно друг брал ноут (hp c sled оем на борту)в кредит (меня попросил вібрать ему ноут). так у девочки с приватбанка на корпоративном ноуте убунта стояла :D
<skai-falkorr> шindows абанту
<lamer_ru> здрасте) вообщем, вопрос такой - как в xubuntu увидеть температуру цпу, мб?
<fivaproldge> ребятки, с чего вдруг у меня убунту зависает с черным экраном и курсором? =(
<skai-falkorr> lamer_ru: так же как и в ubuntu
<skai-falkorr> lamer_ru: man lm-sensors
<fivaproldge> =(
<skai-falkorr> !log | fivaproldge
<ubuntuhelp> fivaproldge: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<fivaproldge> сейчас поищу =) спасибо)
<MixUp> Всем привет. Какой прокси сервер посоветуете для убунты. чтоб попроще)
<yurau> fivaproldge: опишите вашу конфигурацию
<yurau> fivaproldge: надо юзать то что не глючит
<fivaproldge> yurau: Lenovo IdeaPad G570
<yurau> fivaproldge: софт какой, какая видеокарта?
<fivaproldge> fivaproldge: ubuntu 11.04, вдиеокарты две: Intel HD 3000, ATI radeon 6370 HD
<yurau> оо, прозвучало ключевое слово.. ati
<skai-falkorr> yurau: прозвучало ключевое слово.две
<fivaproldge> yurau: но не обязательно ati, я ща с убунты сижу
<fivaproldge> но стоит мне что-то сделать - и я могу зависнуть так, что даже reisub не помогает
<fivaproldge> да и я слышал, что новые модели ati не имеют проблем с дровами)
<yurau> fivaproldge: ошибка в том что надо было покупать с нвидия и работать в классическом ражиме без эффектов.
<lamer_ru> skai-falkorr: не выходит как в убунту. установил пакет lm-sensors, запустил sensors-detect. пробую запустить определенный модуль через modprobe - девайс занят
<yurau> у меня на ноуте даже микрофон вчера заработал
<yurau> :)
<fivaproldge> yurau: ошибка в том что в принципе все нормок так)
<skai-falkorr> lamer_ru: ну ты просто перезагрузись после добавления сенсоров
<fivaproldge> но зависает все-таки иногда(
<lamer_ru> skai-falkorr: перезагружался не раз - толка нет
<yurau> fivaproldge: видяха скорее всего. отключи компиз
<AndreX> lamer_ru: изучай http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors
<fivaproldge> yurau: дейто можно сделать?)
<yurau> не знаю) юзай рабочий стол классик без эфектов
<yurau> fivaproldge: логаут, затем внизу выбираешь
<fivaproldge> yurau: нашел, спасибо. ща поставлю проприетарные дрова, может поможет
<book1> synaptiks открывается со второго раза
<book1> и не охраняются настройки
<book1> *сохраняются
<book1> пачиму
<SergeyIT> патаму
<book1> после перезагрузки приходится заново настраивать
<book1> ииии
<Dan`ka> мдя..
<markmx> симерочка таки козлит =)
<markmx> во вопрос такой... под убунтой в опере насоздавал почтовых акков, все гут, судя по структуре они идентичны тем что создаются в опере под виндой и прекрасно открываются даже.... НО
<markmx> НО мать его тупым коипированием папки из убунты в винду или наоборот перестают восприниматься пароли... я так понимаю разные ключики шифрования?
<markmx> то бишь акки как бы переносяться но например если копипастим папку из убунты(в убунте все гут пашет, почта скачивается и шлеться норма) то под виндой опера ругается что парольчик то не верный и приходиться ручками прописывать его заного... мне как бы не в
<markmx> дажеприкольно, не думал что у меня такие пароли стремные все
<skai-falkorr> а опера линк не?
<markmx> что?
<markmx> что за опера линк?
<markmx> типа синхронизатор?
<AndreX> Opera Link синхронизирует контакты и закладки между компами
<markmx> а письма в почтовых ящиках?
<markmx> там гига польтора писем =)
<AndreX> мх, а подключится к ящику и загрузить их слабо
<markmx> но ноут крут... вчера выкрутил гта4 на макс.. .минут 20 покатался потом вывалился с ошибкой =)
<markmx> в ящике они уже удалены =)
<markmx> удаляются после получения
<markmx> при этом папка с профилями того же пиджина нормально копипаститься между системами и пашет... хромиум тоже...
<markmx> а вот опера чота немножко напрягает
<lamer_ru> grub 1.99=2?
<paradaise> ребят,подскажите пожалуйста почему через веб фору могу писать в обший канал,а через клиент пишет":Cannot send to channel@
<skai-falkorr> !faq | paradaise
<ubuntuhelp> paradaise: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<paradaise> cgfcb,j
<paradaise> спасибо
<markmx> lamer_ru: roound(grub 1.99) == 2 =)
<markmx> *round
<lamer_ru> markmx: thx)
<[Raiden]> paradaise: Подозреваю что твой ник верно пишется paradise
<[Raiden]> ку
<markmx> таки убунтовая опра работает с ЮТФ-8 а виндовая с цп1251... но пассы храняться как я понял в шифрованном виде... и по идее при дешифровке не должны возникать траблы.. однако возникают... ну и ладно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: подозреваю, что он в школе не учит английский,а проходит его
<[Raiden]> Ну вообще я немецкий в школе учил
<[Raiden]> Так что такое бывает
<skai-falkorr> мы это уже обсуждали же
<skai-falkorr> вот эту же тему
<skai-falkorr> я уже один раз рассказывал свою позицию про франко-немецкоизучальщиков
<skai-falkorr> !pm > paradaise
<ubuntuhelp> paradaise, please see my private message
<baltazor> кто подскажешь , какую таблицу разделов использует убунту?
<baltazor> мне просто интересно сможет ли убунту из коробки создать раздел в 5Тб при установке
<Dan`ka> Максимальный размер тома 1 эксбибайт (ограничен до 16 тебибайт из-за ограничений e2fsprogs)
<Dan`ka> в ext4
<[Raiden]> baltazor: как оно будет разбивать 5тб незнаю, у меня использует мбр
<[Raiden]> я думаю для чего-то такого сложного надо будет использовать alternate cd
<baltazor> Dan`ka: да это раздела, но есть еще понятие таблица разделов, и как человек написал у меня мбр использует :(
<baltazor> [Raiden]: а в чем отличие? и какая там архитектура?
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: Это параметры фс. Ещё есть таблица разделов, в которую данные о больщих разделах не влезают.
<Dan`ka> 2Тб написано..
<baltazor> [Raiden]: допустим на фре я использую gpt но это после установки
<[Raiden]> baltazor: архитектура на выбор. Отличие в текстовом установщике, поддержке установки на рейд и т.д.
<[Raiden]> насчет гпт не могу сказать - не сталкивался.
<baltazor> [Raiden]: значит надо будет найти диск для системы
<baltazor> [Raiden]: а далее gpart и все дела :)
<Dan`ka> Ограничения MBR: размер раздела, а также расстояние от начала раздела до контейнера (до начала диска в случае primary раздела, до начала extended partition в случае logical volume) - есть 32битное число секторов, т.е. и тот, и другой параметр не может быть выше 2Тб.
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: вот это по теме )
<baltazor> Dan`ka: да блин знаю я про это ограничение, зачем говорить очевидны вещи
<Dan`ka> LVM?
<[Raiden]> угу, помимо гпт ест ьещё лвм
<[Raiden]> baltazor: если использовать десктоп установщик ,то можно просто разбить до него. В нем только отформатировать и выбрат ькуда монтировать - как вариант.
<baltazor> [Raiden]: ну забыл упомянуть что установщик серверный
<[Raiden]> Про то детектит оно гпт или нет - это не ко мне
<baltazor> [Raiden]: это на сервер надо будет
<[Raiden]> Ну короче я незнаю точно , лучше погуглить )
<[Raiden]> baltazor: если доступ к этому хдд будет только из линукс , то пусть почитает про LVM
<yurau> gnom 3 кто-н юзает? как оно?
<yurau> боюсь придется переходить на него в новой версии бубуки
<yurau> ни кто похоже не юзает. забавно и грусно.
<markmx> вот рабл проявился, расшариваю в убунте папку, выдаю все права гостям... но винду не пускает все равно в папку... требует пользователя
<markmx> как быть?
<markmx> что не так расшарил?
<markmx> шарил средствами убунты интерфейсными =)
<yurau> samba это такая херня. с ней всегда чтото не то
<yurau> у меня ниразу с первого разу не работала
<yurau> там надо вроде анонимный доступ включать и еще чтото
<yurau> у меня работает, что делал не помню
<yurau> могу посмотреть что-н
<yurau> markmx: онлайн?
<AndreX> yurau: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=18931.0
<markmx> да тута я
<yurau> AndreX: спасибо, у мя nfs и sshfs
<total__> Здравствуйте
<yurau> total__: hi
<[Raiden]> yurau: Я не ю , но пользовался. ПОсле некоторой донастройки гном3 фаллбэк мало чем отличается от гном2. А гном-шелл  может показаться удобным, но есть некотоыре причины по которым он мне не нравится.
<[Raiden]> но есть некотоыре, из-за которых нравится - расширения
<[Raiden]> *не юзаю
<skai-falkorr> расширения - сила
<yurau> [Raiden]: может они изза патентов переработали оболочку или для планшетов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: какие патенты?ты что?
<skai-falkorr> давай без яблопоклонничества:)
<total__> тут такой прикол:сообщения стоят со статусом временная ошибка, но в логах чисто; dovecot postfix mysql на ubuntu 10.04, может кто-нибудь знает что делать, нигде ничего не нашел про это
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: greylisting ?
<total__> в логах отображается так: Oct  2 19:34:26 server postfix/qmgr[4243]: 2CC395A0CBB: from=<total@test.ru>, size=1055, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<total__> Oct  2 19:34:26 server postfix/pipe[5732]: 2CC395A0CBB: to=<total@test.ru>, relay=dovecot, delay=2787, delays=2787/0.08/0/0.11, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)
<total__>  inkvizitor68sl: можно по - русски
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: http://www.google.ru/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=greylisting
<lamer_ru> подскажите плиз: где бы посмотреть команды xfce? конкретно сейчас нужно что-то наподобие shutdown..
<yurau> lamer_ru: наих сайте?
<lamer_ru> yurau: спс) просто видно совсем к вечеру моск перегрелся)
<yurau> там форум есть
<total__> inkvizitor68sl: нет
<total__> еще идеи есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: чего нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: я тебе не вопрос задал.
<total__> не спам
<inkvizitor68sl> либо это грейлистинг (что вероятнее), либо блеклистинг.
<inkvizitor68sl> на стороне получателя.
<inkvizitor68sl> и да.
<total__> локальный сервер, только настраиваю, спам еще не настраивал
<inkvizitor68sl> куда ты хочешь, что бы твоё письмо было доставлено?
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ host test.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> Host test.ru not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут ТЫ ?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а мож чтото внутри сети задано
<total__> это локальный сервер к сети не подключен, для моей "учебы" :)
<inkvizitor68sl> или ты настраиваешь сервер для рассылки спама?
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: и куда твоё письмо должно дойти?
<total__> нанем apache почтовый?
<total__> ю
<total__> .
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: чушь.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: не бывает такого.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: бывает local only, в 127.0.0.0/8
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда бы ему postfix отвечал "нет акка"
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не чушь. локальная сетка без глобала со своим днс серваком, где записи тест.ру относятся к какому нить 10.5.0.15
<total__> на нем два домена home.ru и test.ru, с home на test.
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: на чем "на нем"?
<skai-falkorr> чисто так маленькая песочница
<inkvizitor68sl> сделай test.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> host test.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> в консоли
<inkvizitor68sl> и host home.ru
<total__> да и от cms чтобы письма приходили
<total__> на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы от cms приходили - 2 команды http://debian.pro/276
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: ты посмотрел куда тебя host отправил за этими доменами?
<total__> да в 192.168.0.1 (является адресом сервера)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я почти угадал с адресом:)
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь решал проблему нечитаемых символов кириллицы в архивах?
<skai-falkorr> The_BROS: ага.
<The_BROS> skai-falkorr: помоги
<skai-falkorr> помогаю
<inkvizitor68sl> The_BROS: да.
<[Raiden]> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[Raiden]> Хм
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не то:)
<inkvizitor68sl> The_BROS: http://www.qdesnic.ru/page/ruszip.html
<[Raiden]> есть ппа с патченым зипом
<The_BROS> Спасибо!!!
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тож мимо.достаточно не через файлроллер,а через консоль анзиповать
<[Raiden]> правда по секрету скажу, если речь про file-roller , то бывае ти в раре кракозябры
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет, не достаточно, нужен патченый анзип
<skai-falkorr> умвр же
<skai-falkorr> обычный p7zip-full из реп+консолько
<inkvizitor68sl> total__: sendmail -bv чтототам@test.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> показывай
<inkvizitor68sl> и tcpdump -w /file/name -s 0 host test.ru and port 25
<inkvizitor68sl> включи перед отправкой письма
<inkvizitor68sl> и на пасту
<[Raiden]> У ark кстати косяка с раром нет, при той же версии рара
<The_BROS> С архивами помогло это http://www.qdesnic.ru/page/ruszip.html
<left_behind> Народ а 11.04 стабильна сейчас? стоит ли обновляться до этой версии? хочется чего нибудь нового попробовать, но страшно :D
<[Raiden]> Не могу сказать
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: неееювот после выхода 12.04 - мона на 11.04 перейти
<inkvizitor68sl> left_behind: обновляться  - нет
<inkvizitor68sl> left_behind: поставить можно
<[Raiden]> отзывы разные.
<left_behind> блин
<[Raiden]> left_behind: если не будешь использовать юнити, то я дума ювполне стабильно
<left_behind> да фтопку юнити
<left_behind> я вобще думаю может Kubuntu установить
<left_behind> Ну ладно, спасибо буду дальше думать)
<RfAFdlS> Чего только не узнаешь, опечатавшись. sl - весёлая программка
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> туууу-тууууу
<inkvizitor68sl> но баян, да
<RfAFdlS> sl-h тоже [:|||:] ?
<AndreX> да там всё тоже
<ubuntunoob> Добрый вечер, уважаемые! Есть сервер на ubuntu, установлен apache 2.2 и php5. На одном из виртуалхостов нужно запустить проект написанный под php4. Разработчик проект уже не поддерживает, поэтому переписывание проекта под php5 невозможно. Подскажит
<ubuntunoob> Заранее спасибо!
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntunoob: попробовать прикрутить php-cgi 4й
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntunoob: либо запустить второй апач в chroot
<inkvizitor68sl> поверх
<inkvizitor68sl> этой каши поставить Nginx
<inkvizitor68sl> один апач пусть крутится с 5м, второй с 4м.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/440 chroot, соответтственнно
<ubuntunoob> а может просто два апача на разных портах запустить?
<ubuntunoob> я под windows так делал
<ubuntunoob> писал два конфига и при запуске apache указывал в параметре нужных конфиг
<inkvizitor68sl> ну напиши второй init скрипт тогда, поставь лапками php4, напиши второй конфиг.
<inkvizitor68sl> только смысл?
<inkvizitor68sl> наживать себе геморрою на одно место?
<inkvizitor68sl> в результате тебе поверх этого всё равно придется ставить nginx (потому что проксировать апачем - это идиотизм)
<ubuntunoob> так никакого геморроя нет, проекты для внутренних нужд небольшого количества людей. обращаются все-равно по ip
<ubuntunoob> один проект будет на одном порту висеть
<ubuntunoob> а другой, на другом
<ubuntunoob> это не проблема
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды. вперед )
<ubuntunoob> подскажите пожалуйста только где скачать php4 )
<ubuntunoob> в официальном репозитории его нет :(
<inkvizitor68sl> php.net или старые репы убунты/дебиана
<ubuntunoob> спасибо! сейчас поищу
<ubuntunoob> ставиться так же через apt-get будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> подключишь репу - поставишь через apt-get
<inkvizitor68sl> не подключишь - качай и ставь через dpkg -i
<ubuntunoob> сейчас найду адрес старого репозитория, добавлю в sources.list
<ubuntunoob> попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntunoob: адреса те же, там squeeze на lenny/etch/woody просто менять
<inkvizitor68sl> ты главное репу найди, где они есть
<skai-falkorr> b jnrk.xb yjdst htgs
<skai-falkorr> и отключи новые репы
<skai-falkorr> а то он будет считать версию новее
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: php 4 = пакеты php
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: php 5.x = пакеты php5
<inkvizitor68sl> так что вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> если только для всяких gd
<lockdok> добрый вечер)
<lockdok> I have a question
<lockdok> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<total__>  inkvizitor68sl: Здесь?
<total__> как посмотреть либо это грейлистинг и  блеклистинг. (dovecot postfix)?
<emilpopel> привет
<emilpopel> кто нибудь сталкивался с  HERCULES MK2 dj console
<emilpopel> мне ее не завестти
<emilpopel> помогите
<^DEMOSS^> привет тролли )
<^DEMOSS^> emilpopel: винда спасет тебя
<yurau> emilpopel: а что ето такое?
<emilpopel> не хочу винду
<emilpopel> на сайте есть драйвера на линукс
<emilpopel> но они не ставятся , ошибки
<emilpopel> http://ts.hercules.com/eng/index.php?pg=view_files&gid=17&fid=62&pid=200&cid=1
<UinstonS> Всем привет
<UinstonS> Кто юзает гнум3 ?
<Viktor> Hello
<baronos> кошмар кошмар
<[Raiden]> UinstonS: тебе лучше арчеводов спросить или федорщиков.  Хотя я пользовался с неделю.
<ubuntunoob> товарищи, не могу найти репозиторий где есть libapache2-mod-php4
<ubuntunoob> подкинете линк?
<emilpopel> у меня есть  ppa  а как установить ключ
<ubuntunoob> ключ?
<emilpopel> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rojtberg/hdjmod/ubuntu natty main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/rojtberg/hdjmod/ubuntu natty main  Signing key: 1024R/C2A6B0B1
<sig_wall> ubuntunoob: php4 ? некрофилия? :)
<ubuntunoob> sig_wall: я тут часа два назад писал уже. есть проект которые написан под пхп4. разработчик на проект забил, соответственно обновления не будет. а для внутренней деятельности этот проект нужно поднять во внутренней сети
<ubuntunoob> sig_wall: у меня есть ubuntu-server apache2 php5
<ubuntunoob> sig_wall: хочу установить еще php4 и поднять второй апач с другим конфигом
<ubuntunoob> sig_wall: на другом порту соответственно
<sig_wall> ubuntunoob: поставь руками какой-нибудь древний LAMP в чруте
<ubuntunoob> sig_wall: думаешь это проще чем найти старый модуль php4?
<fivaproldge> всем опять приветик_
<fivaproldge> скажите, где лежит лог про Kernell Panic, как мне до него добраться если у меня во время загрузки (когда звук приветствия играет) он вылетает =(
<fivaproldge> и вроде пишет kernel panic occured, switching to console, но все равно картинка зависает
<novns> fivaproldge, лог нигде не лежит потому что ядро уже спаниковало
<fivaproldge> novns: ну они ж где-то хранятся?
<novns> отлаживать ядро - занятие муторное
<novns> fivaproldge, http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/kernel-lockup.htm
<fivaproldge> оно каждый раз паникует, я умудрялся запускаться без паники, но сеть не натсраивалась
<fivaproldge> novns: да что тут отлаживать, я сегодня утром только установил ее..
<novns> по ссылке написано, как через серийный порт отлаживать ядро
<novns> можно ещё через firewire
<fivaproldge> novns: самое интересное, что у меня сама бубунта поставилась раза эдак с 7ого
<novns> что-то с железом
<fivaproldge> тоже постоянно были вот такие lockup'ы
<fivaproldge> ноутбук какбы
<novns> что-то с железом
<novns> надо пямять тестировать
<fivaproldge> Lenovo G570. две видеокарты - Intel HD 3000 и ATI Radeon 6370 HD
<novns> мне всё равно
<fivaproldge> novns: memtest вообще зависает когда я запускаю его
<novns> можете в подробностях ен рассказывать
<novns> *не
<fivaproldge> запускал memtest от 10.04 - работал, хотя неправильно определял проц и память
<fivaproldge> бебебе =\
<Sergey_IT> ку (шепотом)
<User192[web]> всем привет
<User192[web]> люди вопрос регился в irc  пришло письмо все по ссылкам пришло, сейчас не удается войти
<User192[web]> что делать?
<[Raiden]> зайти можно без регистрации
<[Raiden]> и с ней тоже
<[Raiden]> но ник над оидентифицировать кажыдй раз паролем
<[Raiden]> в большинстве клиентов ест ькак автоматизировать
<[Raiden]> Или я вопрос не понял
<User192[web]> дак я уже это делал но так получилось что пасс не сохранил
<yurau> сохрани на рабочий стол
<yurau> )
<User192[web]> ))
<[Raiden]> Зарегестрируй другой ник, я без понятия как восстанвоить проль и вообще тут помощь не по ирц
<yurau> я просто конфигурацию квирка копирую
<[Raiden]> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<User192[web]> не вообще то я стараюсь в файлик все пасы и логины записывать но тут косяк вышел))
<[Raiden]> я храню в keepassx
<[Raiden]> > afqk c gfhjkzvb ,trfgbncz
<[Raiden]> + бекап файла с паролями
<yurau> все пароли в файл и его запаролить и пароль забыть
<User192[web]> NickServ: (notice) Invalid password for
<User192[web]> как пасс востановить или можно новый сделать?
<yurau> я хз
<yurau> на фринод обращайся
<User192[web]> когда ник идентифицировал мне письмо пришло с этим адресом rus-net.org
 * yurau играет RATM
<User192[web]> я там сделал восстановление пароля но он не подошел ((
<yurau> что новый трудно зарегать
<User192[web]> нет не трудно но зачем?
<yurau> читай факи и форумы тогда
<yurau> у меня кстати было 2 пароля для 2х ников
<yurau> например если включено 2 компа
<User192[web]> лан спс бум думать )))
<User814[web]> !nick casper707
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick casper707'
<yurau_> any questions?
<Ravkoff> ребятки, удалил awn, а он оставил в gconf кучу мусора. где лежит xml с конфигом awn? в ~/.gconf/ нет.
<[Raiden]> откуда тогда инфа что именно в гконфе оставил?
<fogot> вечер добрый редактирую conky  пытаюсь разобраться, как правильно написать чтобы отображались оба ядра?
<Ravkoff> ${cpu 1} - для первого ядра, #{cpu 2} - для второго и тд.
<[Raiden]> fogot: пример поищи, готоых конфигов много
<Ravkoff> потому что открываю gconf-editor и вижу полно записей с префиксом awn
<[Raiden]> Ravkoff: используй тогда поиск в эдиторе и удаляй там же. Я незнаю где файл
<Ravkoff> дык в едиторе удаления нет же вроде
<[Raiden]> и ещё посмотри нет ли папки авн в ~/.config
<[Raiden]> Ravkoff: есть
<Ravkoff> эммм, подскажи где
<[Raiden]> Хм ,и правда нет лол
<[Raiden]> сек
<Ravkoff> =)
<[Raiden]> сдаюсь незнаю, если только  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /путь/как/в гконфе
<Ravkoff> ммм кстати может, щас потестим
<[Raiden]> ну или забей. если авн снова не юзаешь, не должно мешать
<Ravkoff> да забить то можно, просто столько параметров чтоаж глаза режет ат букаф
<Ravkoff> через ансет тоже не работает. печаль. ну да ладно. авось разберемся со временем.
<[Raiden]> скоро гном3, там дконф
<[Raiden]> даже хуже.
<[Raiden]> полвоина в гконф, полвоина в дконф. Процесс миграции
<yurau> fogot: Screenlets ставь
<fogot> спс я нашел небольшой и готовый вроде норм все
<fogot> ток двойную буферизацию раскоментировать надо а то мерцает))
<^DEMOSS^> Познакомился вчера с девочкой на тусе. Счас сижу в ирке - она спит за спиной на кровате. Рядом со мной мои сервера... Черд. Я такой счастливый. Но ее глаза полные ужаса при первом взгляде на мою
<^DEMOSS^> комнату ввергают меня в размышления.
<stolzus> приятной ночи
<yurau> ^DEMOSS^: тысчистлив изза серверов?
<^DEMOSS^> yurau: из-за них тоже ) Я люблю железо с детства, и женщин потому в моей жизни немного )
<^DEMOSS^> А еще люблю аниме
<^DEMOSS^> И линукс тоже люблю
<yurau> ^DEMOSS^: да, я рад за тебя. сколько у тебя серверов?)
<^DEMOSS^> сейчас 3 - один на атоме. Второй на амд , третий  - интел платформа и две бошки по 6 ядер
<yurau> уу и все в спальне дома?
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/uExjp15U
<^DEMOSS^> нет, последний удаленно в колледже стоит )
<^DEMOSS^> Ну и мой домашний конечно :) но он тоже тихий
<yurau> ^DEMOSS^: вот мои ) http://chajkajonatan.livejournal.com/3043.html
<^DEMOSS^> http://web-cloud.ru/dc.JPG
<yurau> все цивильно
<^DEMOSS^> у тебя комп почти как у меня )
<novns> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD-SABImqtI
<^DEMOSS^> Core i7 920(3.4 GHz) 12 GB DDR3 1624 Mhz C7 CORSAIR\\ASUS P6T\\4x500 GB RAID 10 & 1+1 TB WD\\2x FERMI GTX 470 SLI\\Cooler Master COSMOS Pure\\Cooler Masrter V8(1366)\\Thermaltake 1200 WATT Power Suply\\
<yurau> ^DEMOSS^: зачем тебе 12гигов памяти?
<^DEMOSS^> yurau: заведешь вирты - поймешь
<^DEMOSS^> пора апгрейд до 24 делать 8(
<^DEMOSS^> Ну и фотошоп + дримвьювер + корел вместе хавают до 9 гигов оперативки
<yurau> проц разогнал. частоты не хватает?
<^DEMOSS^> На все нехватает.
<yurau> дорогой комп
<^DEMOSS^> согласен. Но и работы у меня много.
<yurau> две видяхи
<^DEMOSS^> Мне нужно, чтобы машина не тормозила меня и позволяла развиваться дальше
<yurau> всего по два)
<^DEMOSS^> yurau: продал и поставил 260 старенькую )
<^DEMOSS^> хочу 5ю серию нвидиа
<^DEMOSS^> скорости больше - температуры меньше
<^DEMOSS^> И так 42 градуса на выхлопе - даже зимой при выключенной батарее открываю окно
<[Raiden]> на выхлопе типа воздух замерил?
<[Raiden]> у моей видюхи температура ниже 60 не бывает - самопальное охолождение и я не парюсь )
<[Raiden]> родное сдохло
<qixiz> Привет всем
<qixiz> есть неспящие в сети?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> привет
<qixiz> оо. привет
<qixiz> есть вопрос
<qixiz> хочется чтобы на нетбуке грузилось ядро, иксы, а затем без входа в сессию подключался удаленно к рабочему столу
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю
<qixiz> =)
<qixiz> ну толстый клиент это так толсто
<qixiz> хочется тоньше
<qixiz> или тонкий клиент, но чтобы подключался к одной сессии
<qixiz> идея вообще такая, мечта так сказать
<qixiz> первый рабочий стол для одного компа, второй для второго,
<qixiz> и тд
<qixiz> смотря скока железа имеется
<qixiz> может кто знает про Multi-pointer X
<qixiz> Raiden
<qixiz> поговорите со мной
<[Raiden]> о чем?
<[Raiden]> спать иди )
<qixiz> о тонких клиентах
<[Raiden]> я не варю в сетях и удаленках
<qixiz> а в чем варишь
<[Raiden]> Ну, в том с чем сталкивался. В боле юзерских вопросах
<qixiz> энергия бьет через край,
<qixiz> а про облегчение дистрибутивов под нетбуки
<qixiz> поговорить
<qixiz> в убунте на мамкином нетбуке постоянно отваливается оформление,
<[Raiden]> используй xfce или lxde как основу. Что-нить добавишь\удалишь + погугли какие средства есть диагностики или как потюнить время работы от батареи
<qixiz> че она с ним делает никак не могу понять
<[Raiden]> чего-то более конкретное не могу сказать. Я десктоп юзер
<[Raiden]> юнити композит требует - это будет батарею сажать, гном-шелл тоже. gnome3 fallback почти как гном2 , а более легкое я уже назвал.
<[Raiden]> ну и кде ещё есть есть
<qixiz> мамка юзает линукс, 10.10 не выдержал, винда не выдержала, граб тупит, завтра буду переустанавливать, наверно 10.4.3
<qixiz> надеюсь его то не сломает
<[Raiden]> поставь может хп или вин7 и не пар ьмозг )
<[Raiden]> гг
<qixiz> блин, он за один день в рассадник вирей превратится
<[Raiden]> тогда советую lxde , который выйдет в октябре, можно даже бету
<qixiz> если сломает стэйбл 10.4.3, я ей дебиан поставлю
<[Raiden]> на нетбуке больше не надо ничего
<qixiz> [Raiden]> спс, про легкие я понял, у меня 2 нетбука, ёжик и самсунг 2ядерный
<qixiz> ёжик мой, собирался поиздеваться с тонким клиентом
<qixiz> а вот на самсунг надо чтонибудь прочное
<[Raiden]> Можешь впринципе не слушать , ставит ьчто нравится.
<qixiz> =)
<qixiz> lxde намного легче xfce?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да.
<qixiz> openbox без метапакета lxde не приходилось ставить?
<[Raiden]> неа. можеш ьи так конечно. Но 1 вм мне личн обыло бы мало ,  как минимум надо файловый менеджер и таскбар какой-нить или док наглядный
<[Raiden]> доводилось 1 сборку на нем юзать ,но она не обновляется, зовется mad box
<qixiz> ясно, погуглю. а про упрочнение систем, с компизом, но чтобы паролями не надоедал,
<DeaDrash> q
<DeaDrash> подскажите Рус php канал
<qixiz> например ей постоянно вываливается окно менеджера обновлений, я их отключил, но оно зараза всеравно лезет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> возьми удали эту гуйную обновлялку.
<[Raiden]> вообще не должно лезть есть автообновки отключены
<qixiz> как этот пакет гуйный называется
<[Raiden]> точнее может , если репы руками обновил
<[Raiden]> хм
<[Raiden]> у меня не гном, попробуй сам найти dpkg -s `which update-manager`
<qixiz> хех
<[Raiden]> стоп
<[Raiden]> -S
<qixiz> ?
<qixiz> че за флаг
<[Raiden]> ключик перепута, большую надо S
<[Raiden]> поиск пакета по файлу
<qixiz> да, этот пакет есть
<qixiz> все просто значит
<[Raiden]> ну значит команда и пакет одинаково зовутся
<qixiz> еще вопрос
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: фиг знает /list
<qixiz> wi-fi без гуй нетворк менеджера
<[Raiden]> незнаю, не пользовался.
<DeaDrash> [Raiden], На этом сервере не нашёл =\
<qixiz> он иногда теряет сеть и выдает окно с паролем, хотя в настройках автоподключение и пароль сохранен
<[Raiden]> rusnet посмотри , вроде есть такая сеть. Если там нету -ищи форумы.
<qixiz> блин, куча мелких гадостей и рассказать то некому
<[Raiden]> qixiz: я слышал есть какой-то wicd , возможно управляется не только из гуи.
<qixiz> все друзья считают что ярлычки это сами программы
<[Raiden]> qixiz:  напиши на форум по пунктам :)
<qixiz> спс
<[Raiden]> кстати можно решать вопросы не только на убунтовском. http://linuxforum.ru/viewforum.php?id=7
<qixiz> та не.. вроде выговорился =D
<qixiz> так
<qixiz> а еще такое
<qixiz> есть дистры убунту типа alternative но как в дебиан эксперт режима с выбором пакетов
<[Raiden]> угу
<qixiz> или как его включить
<[Raiden]> Я не помню, там в меню загрузки есть ф-кнопки подписанные , в какой-то из них есть включение эксперта. И ещё толи по ф4 толи по 5 можно поставить без гуи. А потом уже что-то доставить
<[Raiden]> !miniiso
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<[Raiden]> такое ещё есть, как альтернейт ,только сеть надо поднимат ьчто ты ставило
<[Raiden]> весит 10-15мб
<[Raiden]> что бы*
<qixiz> проблема в том, что этот мини сд, подключается к сети и выкачивает все остальное не спрашивая
<qixiz> но я еще раз попробую
<[Raiden]> ну короче по изучай менюшки на ф-кнопках , в меню загрузки.
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря выбора пакетов не помню , вот то что можно включить установку без гуи - это точно
<qixiz> вот про это - я когда делаю загрузочную флешку, этой менюшки нету, пишет что-то типа vesamenu файлик сдох
<qixiz> причем с разными дистрами
<[Raiden]> это не ко мне, когда я делал - у меня такого небыло
<[Raiden]> и вообще сдрв предпочитаю
<[Raiden]> а.. нетбук
<qixiz> хехе, на нетбуках нет сд
<[Raiden]> делай средствами убунты или unetbootin
<qixiz> либо так либо вообще нетинсталл
<qixiz> ими и делаю
<qixiz> но я и это буду пробовать еще и еще
<qixiz> пока блин не выясню чего за хренотень
<qixiz> там высыпается граб типа boot: и на выбор live live-install и memtest
<qixiz> может просто флаги какие там ставить
<qixiz> почему так.. когда ломаешь мозг над чем-то приходит идея погуглить, и тут начинаешь ломать мозг как написать это в гугл
<qixiz> [Raiden] а про игрушки под wine, что-нибудь знаешь?
<Vladislaw> Доброй ночи всем
<qixiz> привет
<Vladislaw> можно ли через date узнать номер недели не текущей, а заданного числа?
<[Raiden]> qixiz: Ну, некотоыре идут, только железо лучше хорошее иметь, т.к. медленней чем на винде. Я даж прошел несколько. Космические рейнджеры, джедай академи...
<Vladislaw> и месяца
<Vladislaw> а я МиррорсЕдже начал дома играть)
<qixiz> date -d
<qixiz> -d,  --date=СТРОКА        показать не текущее время, а время, описанное
<qixiz>                             заданной СТРОКОЙ
<Vladislaw> а какой там формат даты?
<qixiz> а черт его знает))
<qixiz> date --help
<qixiz> %D   дата; аналогично %m/%d/%y
<[Raiden]> там больше вариантов, самому читать надо
<Vladislaw> date -d 070893
<Vladislaw> date: неверная дата «070893»
<qixiz> линукс комьюнити жестоки но маны курить необходимо)
<Vladislaw> та выходный вариантов можно самому насобирать
<Vladislaw> а вот как ему передать, чтоб он понял
<[Raiden]> лень читать - гугли примеры
<[Raiden]> какие можно поправить
<[Raiden]> мне тоже лень
<[Raiden]> date --date="2004-02-29 16:21:42"
<[Raiden]> так попробуй, это из мана
<qixiz> работает =)))
<qixiz> можно прогу написать
<qixiz> если бы под вайном алаваровские игрушки нормально работали, то можно винду вообще не ставить не ноут
<qixiz> но племянницы же бастовать начнут
<qixiz> так и приходится - инет в линуксе, игрушки в винде, с отрезанным инетом
<qixiz> а в винде можно запретить смену обоев?
<qixiz> можно
<[Raiden]> ерунда мне кажется. поставить антивирус, не запускать что не знаешь и всё
<[Raiden]> винда будет жить долго
<[Raiden]> по хорошему ещё лучше бекап делать раздела. Если какой-то чих появился - откатил и всё.
<[Raiden]> в таком режиме она будет вообще вечной
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], спасибо, работает
<qixiz> с антивирем пробовал, детишки же продвинутые, я однажды обнаружил винду с trojan.winlock типа попа, убрал, потом выяснилось, что антивирь не давал качать песенку с вконтактика
<qixiz> они его и отключили
<qixiz> а вот на счет бекапа, это надо
<qixiz> я все время хочу и все время забываю
<[Raiden]> ))
<qixiz> и ладно бы сразу говорили что что-то сломалось
<[Raiden]> Я у знакомых снимал винлоки раза 3-4 с голыми задами
<[Raiden]> это забавно
<[Raiden]> :)
<qixiz> а то, решил проверить на сознательность, подключился к ноуту по ssh и повесил иксы
<[Raiden]> qixiz: тогда может лучше линукс действительно
<qixiz> так они ноут спрятали
<qixiz> и сидели с виноватым видом
<qixiz> да, с винлоками ржач
<qixiz> и все главное сразу оправдываться начинают
<[Raiden]> ага
<qixiz> а не встречалось такое, на ноуте граб ось тока со второго раза запускает, нажимаешь, он ребутается, и тока на второй раз загружает
<[Raiden]> неа
<qixiz> мне вообще лило нравится, он как-то по миловиднее, не пробовал его ставить?
<qixiz> на слаке видал
<[Raiden]> Ну, я им пользовался раньше, а конкретно в убунте не пробовал.
<qixiz> в альтернатив установке можно выбрать лило, один раз попробовал и потерпел неудачу,
<[Raiden]> у меня нет проблем с грубом, небыло смысла. Я даже не уверен что лило сможет правильно работать на моем железе. хдд нынче большие, экст4 раньше небыло...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может он развивался конечно, но я очень давно его видел
<qixiz> ну вот я экст 3 обычно ставлю
<qixiz> да бесит что в грабе хлам появляется при обновлении ядра
<qixiz> и мемтест...
<qixiz> вот нафига он нужен?
<qixiz> burg поставлю
<qixiz> точно
<[Raiden]> Ну, в 11.04 для старых ядер сделали подменю
<[Raiden]> а мемтест я могу помочь убрать
<qixiz> хотя там тоже хлам
<qixiz> как
<qixiz> граб же конфиг всеравно обновляет
<[Raiden]> в старых версиях не скажу как, в те х что уже с груб2, перемести куда-нить /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+  и потом sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> и всё
<qixiz> и мемтест снова появляется
<qixiz> ааа
<qixiz> ведь знал и тупил
<qixiz> вот еще задачка
<qixiz> если в консоли от пользователя, то шелл по табу выдает варианты, например в апте, вплоть до пакета,
<qixiz> а под рутом тока apt-get и все,
<qixiz> пробовал su -l
<qixiz> в 10.10 помогало
<qixiz> а в 10.4.3 не получается
<[Raiden]> рут на долго правильно будет sudo -i  и .. 1 момент
<[Raiden]> в /root/.bashrc попробуй допиши
<[Raiden]> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<[Raiden]>     . /etc/bash_completion
<[Raiden]> fi
<qixiz> неа, шелл не расширеный всеравно, так
<qixiz> ща
<qixiz> попробую
<[Raiden]> потом надо заново sudo -i или bash запустить, что бы конфиг прочло
<qixiz> о, тут закомменчено просто
<[Raiden]> можешь кстати , как-нибудь почитат ьпро zsh , там чуть больше всяких опций и дописок
<qixiz> работает, спасибо
<qixiz> а то замучался
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-24
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<skai-falkorr> есть живые?
<Kyshtynbai> угу
<nicloay> местами
<vladgobelen> Какой в убунту ФМ?
<_d4vid> nautilus
<vladgobelen> хмм.. получается что убунту - не самый популярный дистрибутив.. Забавно
<olga__> доброго времени суток
<olga__> помогите блонднинке донастроить ось))
<vladgobelen> olga__: Дать адрес фирмы, которая помогает или "знакомого админа"?
<olga__> знакомый то есть тока у него не всегда есть возможность на мои тупый вопросы отвечать
<olga__> я судя по всему корявый дистрибутив скачала и теперь не могу его до ума довести
<_d4vid> olga__, говори в чём проблема
<olga__> для начала я не могу обновить систему даже через sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<_d4vid> покажи что за ошибки на http://paste.pro
<olga__> сек
<olga__> http://paste.pro/5158632
<vladgobelen> http://archive.ualinux.com
<vladgobelen> не нужно так делать
<vladgobelen> серьезно
<_d4vid> замени уалинукс на убунту
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Напиши где и как менять лучше.
<olga__> не убунту я ткоа вчера убила - их новый дистр еще.... хуже
<olga__> в этой сборке хотя бы минимум необходимый мне есть не надо каждый файл руками тащит
<olga__> в новой юбунте даже явы нету
<_d4vid> Ольга короче меняй уалинукс в файле /etc/sources.list на убунту
<olga__> счас попробую
<SergeyIT> olga__, или обращайся с проблемами на уалинукс, здесь спецов по нему нет
<olga__> ну у меня этот чат в нагрузку с дистибутивом шел - вот и решила может мне хоть как то помогут)
<_d4vid> Ольга можешь ко мне в приват я помогу
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: представил что будет, если там версии софта другие совсем используются?
<olga__> ну пошли в приват
<_d4vid> не думаю что другие ..
<_d4vid> простой велосипед)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Да, ты прав. Это просто компания использующая убунту для коммерции
<warriordance> интересно, насколько старой должна быть машна, чтобы завести на ней xubuntu и работать в дальнейшем несколько лет...... ?
<vladgobelen> ну.. машина 1998-2000 года вполне тянула 2 года назад
<vladgobelen> Лагало конечно, но тянула ведь
<SergeyIT> warriordance, зависит от того, что работать
<warriordance> серфинг, фильмы, немного офиса - все )
<SergeyIT> так фильмы и офис самые жрущие ресурсы
<warriordance> думаю вот теще поставить  для таких вещей, буквально 5-6 программ, больше ничего не нужно + без дела лежит всяких железок
<SergeyIT> warriordance, подари кому-нибудь
<vladgobelen> warriordance: Для слабого компа убунту - странный выбор. Если хочется дебиан-бэйзед - возьми слитаз или дамн смол линукс
<warriordance> двд рипы - не думаю, офис - ну может быть текст набрать и почту принять, главное чтобы теща не страдала на винде из за вирусов и прочих всплывающих окон
<warriordance> ну постойте, xubuntu везде пиарят как ос для сЛАБЫХ машин - почему странный выбор?
<SergeyIT> warriordance, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0;topicseen
<warriordance> мне, как виндузятнику, кажется, что с такии дистрибутивами будет много гемора, а я знаниями необходимыми для настройки не обладаю))
<vladgobelen> warriordance: Это ошибочное мнение.
<vladgobelen> warriordance: хфсе _задумывалась_ как "облегченная" ДЕ. Но в итоге (особенно в составе убунту) она не легче гнома
<warriordance> значит "пентиум3 и 246рам и бла бла бла" - миф?
<tech-desk> нет
<vladgobelen> Конечно миф.
<vladgobelen> warriordance: Работать будет, но так что ты сам этого не захочешь
<tech-desk> я на такой машине даже под виндой 2000 смотрел фильмы
<vladgobelen> tech-desk: 200 винда ест около 100-200мб озу
<vladgobelen> 2000
<vladgobelen> tech-desk: На линуксе такого можно добиться только с LXDE, к примеру. Или опенбокс+тинт2.
<vladgobelen> Но убунту конечно еще и подпилить неслабо придется
<vladgobelen> Но не хфсе, уж точно
<tech-desk> Щас проверю сколько на стенде ест xfct ваше
<vladgobelen> tech-desk: Помню ей хватало 512 со скрипом и со свопом. Лагало жутко, но юзать было можно
<vladgobelen> хотя, даже вов работал..
<tech-desk> 340
<warriordance> сейчас, судя по всему, минт самый популярный а не убунту?
<tech-desk> Ну эт всякие внц запущены
<vladgobelen> warriordance: А в минт какая ДЕ?
<mintz> hi all
<baronos_web> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos_web, Fail!
<istorik> Подскажите, если ноут с ubuntu 12.04 с воткнутым проводом питания, через раз выдает cernel panik, а без оного нормально грузиться. Кто винован (кроме моей некомпетентности)
<baronos_web> ядро
<istorik> пересобирать, получается, надо?
<baronos_web> поставь ядро 3.5 или 3.6 тестинг, может там не будет паники.
<istorik> страшно, я откатывать не умею
<baronos_web> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<baronos_web> загрузишься в старое ядро, и удалишь новое. вот весь откат. на help.ubuntu.ru есть как очитститть от старых\новых ядер
<istorik> Благадарю
<[Raiden]> там на ппа ядра собраны не всегда в текущем дистре. Если что. Хотя для теста мб и сойдет
<_d4vid> olga__, welcome ^^
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это не "собраны не в текущем дистре". это пометка, в рамках какого дистра рарабатывалось
<[Raiden]> может быть. Но я думаю ты не прав. Т.к. я ставил оттуда пакеты и потом при сборке сторонних модулей было предупреждение что ядро собрано другйо версией gcc
<skai-falkorr> это не отменяет моего заявления:)просто мое точнее. твое могло вызвать небольшое недоразумение, когда казалось бы, что ядра с пометкой quantal несовместимы с precise, хотя это и не так:)
<[Raiden]> это факт. Т.к. несколько раз сталкивался и на паре версий убунты. К ошибкам в моем случае не приводило, но собраны они там где написано в пакете.
<[Raiden]> на уровне исходников пакета котоыре там лежат - 100% совместимо )
<skai-falkorr> это не факт. это исключение:)потому как ошибки сборки сторонних модулей (виртуалбокс? или чтото самосборное, скорее всего?) изза гцц происходят при смене мажорной части номера версии гцц, что происходит довольно редко (судя
<skai-falkorr> по их ченджлогам и релиз нотам)
<skai-falkorr> я такое не ловил:)ни на одном из компов, где б не устанавливал бунту и ядра свежие
<shenmue> пыщ
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: попячса
<skai-falkorr> чет тихо
<skai-falkorr> это, наверное, потому что никто не упоминал то, что нельзя упоминать:)
<shenmue> ты просиськи что ли? они тут под запретом? оО
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw - что бы было погромче.
<skai-falkorr> hate when this happens
<skai-falkorr> опять случайно нажал спать, вместо уменьшения громкости
<[Raiden]> удобный гнмовский терй? )
<[Raiden]> трей
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> fn+f4
<skai-falkorr> где логика была
<[Raiden]> а..
<skai-falkorr> f3 - mute, f5 - volume down, f6 - volume up. f4 - sleep
<skai-falkorr> где логика?
<skai-falkorr> зачем разделять управление звуком с помощью кнопки сна...
<shenmue> вдруг чо? а ты не спишь
<[Raiden]> сэкономили пару кнопок. Ведь это только мешает пользователю и поддерживать\производить ещё надо (порассуждал по гном вею).
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> меня лично бесит кнопка супер на клаве. в винде она вызывает главное меню даже если ты хиллер в рейде в полноэкранном режиме играешь
<[Raiden]> Ну в смысле бывают ноуты где есть гномкость
<shenmue> а не... не супер а Fn слева внизу в углу. поиск она вызывает
<[Raiden]> переопределить можете или сделать свои хоткеи для громкости. средсва де для добавки хоткеев+ аумикс  например
<[Raiden]> или любой джругой миксер без гуи
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: на hp и гнусмас ноутах не все фн кнопки задействованы на функции.а тут все.так что тут скорее то, что нельзя упоминать-вей. напихать кучу кнопок, чтобы все были рады, да не подумать о том, что часть стоило бы упрятать
<skai-falkorr> подальше
<skai-falkorr> от блин.несправедливо
<skai-falkorr> у меня в туалете не ловит 3жи
<kraaton> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kraaton, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> kraaton: поздравляю, юный падаван. ты прошел первое испытание. теперь ты достоин почувствовать течение силы
<skai-falkorr> kraaton: всмысле ну здравствуй, коль уж зашел:)
<shenmue> сила в печенььках
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: чет я сегодня сама доброта
<shenmue> видать сытый и выспался
<skai-falkorr> нуууу.как раз не выспался
<skai-falkorr> но сегодня был плов
<kraaton> есть такая неприятность. при попытке переключиться в консоль(ctrl+alt+f1) выходит черный экран.Нажатие CTRL+ALT+F7 возвращает в иксы, ,как и должно быть.
<kraaton> куда копать? если кто в теме?
<skai-falkorr> хммммм
<skai-falkorr> черный экран?в смысле черный, как черный фон в tty1?
<kraaton> да
<kraaton> но нет запроса на ввод логина и пароля
<shenmue> у меня после починки плимута все показывает
<skai-falkorr> kraaton: ни на одном из tty?
<kraaton> да тот же эфек на 1-6
<skai-falkorr> kraaton: sudo sed -i -e 's/#GRUB_TERMINAL/GRUB_TERMINAL/g' /etc/default/grub
<skai-falkorr> kraaton: sudo update-grub
<skai-falkorr> и перезагрузится
<skai-falkorr> *ь
<skai-falkorr> !pm > kraaton
<ubuntuhelp> kraaton, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> у меня 1 вопрос есть по гтк. раньше был модуль ргба добавляющий прозрачность если тема на основе murrine. 1. В гтк3 есть\работает это?  2. по прежнему только с murrine?
<[Raiden]> подумайте, а сча вернусь
<kraaton> skai-falkorr: все отлично работает...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: gtk3 нативно поддерживает ргба прозрачность
<[Raiden]> уже хорошо. А как включить в какой-либо теме?
<skai-falkorr> аааааа от это гдет на гномлуке было и на арчефорумах
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> ок , сам гугльну
<Vladislaw> стало интересно как можно делать снимок с вебки когда введен неправильный пасс на вход в систему
<skai-falkorr> Vladislaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1509424.html something like this?
<skai-falkorr> ближе к концу есть решение
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0924/h_1348501431_9669370_7f53e4746d.png
<teddyp1cker> ухх блин
<teddyp1cker> тебе и вправду нравится?
<teddyp1cker> как плазмоид для погоды называется?
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю. Мне больше не нравится что есть возможность, но кривой софт и разные тулкиты всё портят
<[Raiden]> yaWP
<[Raiden]> у меня он в трее висит, но можнопроизвольно на панель и на рабстол
<skai-falkorr> давно я вылетел?
<[Raiden]> 19:46:29]
<skai-falkorr> три минуты назад отвалилась знц
<skai-falkorr> жуууть
<skai-falkorr> таааак.надо подумать о новой знц, коль скоро товарищ майор переехал в соча
<teddyp1cker> что такое знц?)
<skai-falkorr> о.вернулось
<skai-falkorr> тядя
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а у тебя то что за проблемы?
<[Raiden]> не могу включить прозрачность из-за кривого софта \ разных тем )
<skai-falkorr> аааа. опять в кедах все не так:)
<Vladislaw> skai-falkorr, спасибо, получилось
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: о.смотри. второй раз за вечер помогаю.чет действительно странное происходит
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> надо спать идти.а то совсем перестану быть ignorance bastard
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> «В ближайшие 40 лет у нас будут компьютеры, обладающие сознанием, чувствами и индивидуальностью, — помечтал господин Возняк. — Компьютер будет вашим лучшим другом. Вы будете с ним разговаривать. Он будет оценивать ваше лицо и знать ваши эмоци
<[Raiden]> и. Он будет знать ваше сердце и душу лучше, чем кто-либо другой в мире».
<Sergey_IT> и вы сами станете компом....
<shenmue> за пивом будет бегать?
<shenmue> согласно трейлеру нового варкрафта панды будут всех рвать
<[Raiden]> пиво будет в виде инъекций и воздействия на вкусовые рецепторы
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> я вот только обрадовался что хотя бы кодеки k-lite не предлагают яндекс бар а они мне сразу яху влепили =(
<[Raiden]> я уж несколько лет такие не ставлю.
<[Raiden]> ffdshow и плейеры типа  кмп , мпц и т.д. хватает на всё или почти.
<[Raiden]> ой, этож про виндовс
<tagezi> )
<shenmue> ну да. погамать хотца
<[Raiden]> во что?
<shenmue> ну щас в torchlight играю
<shenmue> проходил обливион но винда слетела.... жалко прям
<[Raiden]> надо бы скайрим глянуть. Я ещё не видел.
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: торчлайт рулит
<Kyshtynbai> и под вайном идет ваще без плясок
<Kyshtynbai> такие игры я дичайше котирую.
<shenmue> да ну... кликалка мышкой.... ни одной нормальной рпг кроме серии тес на писюках нет
<Kyshtynbai> дааа лаааадно. а балдурс гейт
<shenmue> это меня растраивает.. а с жрпг вообще беда
<Kyshtynbai> драгон эйдж
<Kyshtynbai> да много хорощих етсь
<Kyshtynbai> жрпг - буэ)
<shenmue> да но навроде skyes of arcadia или grandia2 игр на пс нет
<Kyshtynbai> а тес... ну таг, поиграть можно. но вот конкретно в обливионе меня бесило что с твоим уровнем растёт уровень врагов. и простая свыня может запинать раскачанного перса
<shenmue> по мне это наоборот круто
<shenmue> куда не сунься везде тебя ждет дойстойный враг тем более при полной свободе действий и перемещений такой ход жизненно необходим
<Kyshtynbai> ну да, вопрос дискуссионный
<shenmue> блин столько времени убил на алхимию поскольку взял астронаха сразу
<teddyp1cker> http://coding.fm/
<[Raiden]> http://zapret-no.livejournal.com/33566.html
<shenmue> блин  пытаюсь фоновую картинку с сайта вытащить
<shenmue> в хтмл фон.рисуник через тэг бэграунд ставится? или как там?
<deniska> shenmue: через css сейчас всё делается
<shenmue> блин пока разберешся.... вообщем из кэша вытащил =)
<olga__> ?
<olga__> о я тут)
<shenmue> да
<olga__> ребята у меня тако вопрос
<olga__> у меня виртуальная ХР видет чтото закадочное место моей видеокарты
<olga__> это можно как то поправить?
<[Raiden]> твоя вирт машина умеет пробрасывать реальыне видеокарты?
<olga__> я не знаю)))))))))
<[Raiden]> в виртуалках обычн освоя видеокарта и гостевой драйвер
<olga__> омг - а мне надо что б она мою видела
<[Raiden]> если ты ожидаеш ьскорости как в реальной, особенн ов 3д, то зря.
<olga__> а то у меня не работает вчсе как надо
<shenmue> а что именно?
<[Raiden]> и какая виртуалка?
<olga__> я игргушку в 8 мб не могу запустить потому что у меня какая то аппататкая фигня отключена
<[Raiden]> какая виртуалка?
<olga__> мммм
<olga__> счас скажу
<shenmue> вб видимо
<[Raiden]> лучше знать наверняка
<[Raiden]> )
<olga__> oracle VM virtual
<olga__> как то так
<shenmue> угадал =)
<shenmue> можно включить настройку 3д... это правда максимум что можно сделать. где там в настройках
<[Raiden]> olga__: перезагружай виндовс хп, удерживай ф8. Потом выбераешь сейф мод (режим от сбоев) и ставишь гостевые дрова там, поставив галку что нужен 3д саппорт.
<olga__> Оо
<olga__> сект ребята
<[Raiden]> и ещё в свойствах вирт машины , в свойствах видеокарты надо 2  галки поставить
<[Raiden]> 2д и 3д акселерация
<olga__> у меня моя виртуалка не видин сидюк
<olga__> у меня есть тим вивер
<olga__> моуг когото пустить
<olga__> сами все увидете
<[Raiden]> shenmue: гоу
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> чоу гоу
<olga__> а то у блондинки типо меня будете долго выспрашивать что не так
<shenmue> я на винде в варкрафт играю
<[Raiden]> ну давай попробуем.  Кидай что там надо в приват
<shenmue> точнее жду когда моего перса перенесут =)
<olga__> )))
<shenmue> [Raiden] не забуть проверить хомяка на предмет фотог обладательницы компа (=
<Nor8> Cinnamon кто-нибудь пользует?
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> вчера в жабере видел такой же вопрос
<tagezi> зачем?
<[Raiden]> я послал чела на ресурсы минта. там точно такие должны быть.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Мы за тобой следим )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> tagezi: Да хочу узнать, отключается там композит, перел тем, как поставить его себе, да глянуть в целом, что за чудо))
<tagezi> Nor8: ну тогда наверное самый надёжный способ виртуалка )
<Nor8> tagezi: Так под виртуалку еще и дистр нужен, да и видеокарта там не совсем работает)))
<[Raiden]> там тот же mutter, значит отключается вместе с синамоном.
<[Raiden]> форк муттера, но не думаю что что-то кардинально изменилось кроме того что превью стал похож на экспо или скале
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Выглядит вполне пристойно.   http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/themes
<[Raiden]> я убежденный кедовод, а по линку какие-то пошлые картинки
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сектантъ.   Купи айфон себе ))))
<[Raiden]> ну не страшно выглядит в общем-то
<olga__> )
<[Raiden]> за 199 как при заключении тарифа в сша я бы взял.
<Nor8> Там 4-ку сейчас вообще за доллар отдают, если пресса не врет))
<[Raiden]> правда я слышал там контракты на 2 года с 50-70$ в месяц.
<Nor8> Так и есть
<[Raiden]> абоненткой
<Nor8> Тоже видел, 60 долларов в месяц
<[Raiden]> я столько не наговариваю )
<Nor8> Там же анлим, наверное, 4джи какой-нибудь в пакете
<[Raiden]> наличие кде не запрещает мне иметь андройд.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Это противоречит здравому смыслу )))
<Nor8> А по 60 баксов отдавать за подвязку, да еще и сам телефон за 200 кучеряво получается
<Nor8> Джае за год подвязки не слабо так переплачиваешь
<[Raiden]> совсем нет. андройд 1 из самых функциональных вещей на рынке, кде тоже
<[Raiden]> бест оф
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0924/h_1348485186_6763002_e6f4170e16.png
<[Raiden]> и закончим на этом )
<Nor8> Фотошоп
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> причем это был разговор на канале федоры, дистар котоырй оплачивает разработку гнома
<[Raiden]> наверное случайно я там встретил 2 единомышленников ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глянь, прайс-лист на подвязку к 5-му айфону.       http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/plans/mobileshare.html
<Nor8> Минимум, 40+45, разговоры неограничены
<Nor8> Дорого, в общем )))
<[Raiden]> у нас подешевле выходит. Там правда можно телефоны хорошие получить почти даром.
<olga__> Давид тут?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Как тебе такой вариант?  Unlimited  20GB  $200.00/mo.+ $30.00/mo.   И это при том, что 15 гигов уже бесплатно дают, да и через андроид синхронизировать не проблема )))
<[Raiden]> $200.00/mo.+ $30.00/mo - а 200 тут что?
<[Raiden]> у моей племяшки анлим на всё 500рублей )
<olga__> ээмм а как вы вчате делаете обращение  к кому-то у меня не выходит
<Nor8> Пакет разговорный )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> olga__:  Мы его выделяем ))
<olga__> как?
<olga__> <Nor8> так?)ъ
<Nor8> olga__: Руками ))
<[Raiden]> olga__: в твоём чате можно только писать часть ника и жать таб
<olga__> ЫЫ
<Nor8> olga__:  Ты знала )))
<[Raiden]> [Rтаб
<olga__> Nor8>   не пали я блондинка типо))
<olga__> как то так?
<[Raiden]> угу
<olga__> прикольно, но неудобно
<olga__> хочу чтарый добрый дум
<Nor8> Выделяй мышкой
<olga__> и в режиме бога бензо пилой все посить
<olga__> выделила
<olga__> Nor8> ляляля
<Nor8> olga__: http://www.igames.com.ua/FlashGame.aspx?name=doom    Играй ))
<olga__> аа жесть
<olga__> спс биг
<olga__> (хлопаю в ладоши от восторга_
<tagezi> блин, помоему пора спать ))
<Nor8> olga__:  http://www.silvergames.com/quake
<olga__> <tagezi>  а смысл?)
<tagezi> olga__: тут все синие, и кроме меня ещё одна блондинка )
<olga__> аааааааааааааааааааааааа
<olga__> квааааааака
<olga__> блин
<olga__> <Nor8>   я почти влюблена)
<tagezi> игры зло, они разрушают наш не разрушимый мозг )
<olga__> мой мозг смазан пивом
<olga__> ему пофиг)
<olga__> <tagezi>  ты блндинка? Оо
<Nor8> Так она тебе  ответила ))
<tagezi> olga__: я не просто блондинка, я натуральная блондинка )
<Nor8>  tagezi Это ты цитируешь?
<tagezi> Nor8: нет, я в растройстве
<Nor8> tagezi: С чего вдруг?
<tagezi> сидеть второй день зубрить мануалы, и до сих пор не понятно, как задать четкий размер виджету
<olga__> <tagezi>  ыт крута, а я русая, мне приходиться краситься)
<tagezi> я про qt если чо )
<olga__> у меня в хрме какйхо Х мобит мобов - весело)
<tagezi> Nor8: строгое позиционирование не катит.. нужно только высоту задать)
<Nor8> olga__: С целью большей привлекательности для самцов? ))))
<Nor8> tagezi: Так измени руками в конфиге
<tagezi> о_О
<olga__>  <Nor8> просто если я тут скажу я что я бородатый Вася мне помогать не будут, а вот блондинку все спешат спасти)
<tagezi> эм.. Nor8 с начала плиз. в каком конфиге?\
<Nor8> olga__:  В виртуале то да, а вот в реале номер не прокатит )))
<Nor8> tagezi: Есть какой-нибудь конфиг у виджета твоего?
<tagezi> Nor8: да
<tagezi> код на с++
<Nor8> tagezi: Ну так открой его в каком=нибудт гедите и пропиши руками
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Nor8: понятно, ты не понял )))) я пишу прогу )))
<olga__> <Nor8> а в реале я номральная русая девушка от которой без ума мой муж)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: он наверное про виджеты в смысле част ьинтерфейса
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да )
<Nor8>  olga__: Вот, приличная девушка с этого разговор и начинает ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так у ифэйса тоже есть конфиг )))
<olga__> <Nor8>  ну видигшть я уже во всем призналаст)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: в том конфиге, как кощеева смерть, конфиг виджета )))
<tagezi> Nor8: для того что бы у него был конфиг, мне его написать нужно ))
<tagezi> olga__: ну вот, а ты говоришь:"блондинке помогут" )
<olga__> tagezi>  мне сегодня очень сильно помогли
<tagezi> olga__: а мне только Сергей помогает: "Крепись" - говорит - "через 20 лет и ты станешь програмистом" =)
<olga__> tagezi>  спали так сказать)))) - так что касильться полечно)
<olga__> tagezi>  спали так сказать)))) - так что краситься полезно
<olga__> tagezi>  а мне Давид сказал, что если я и дальше так буду делать, то скоро сама буду помогать,  как мне помогаю
<tagezi> ура, палучилось )))
<olga__> грац!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tagezi> )
<artus> а по грацам сразу можно выдавать ярлычки ммозадротов :)
<olga__> я больше люблю економические стратегии, но звание задрота РПЦ меня не обидит)
<olga__> я больше люблю економические стратегии, но звание задрота РПГ меня не обидит)
<Nor8> .
<tagezi> рпц - смешнее звучит )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus: а я думал что это фишка ПВ только )))
<olga__> ты как настоящая блондинка отстала от жизни)))))
<tagezi> olga__: яя вообще в игрушки не играю )
<tagezi> ПВ - это так, пол года, что бы от контакта отвыкнуть ))))
<olga__> <tagezi> в ПВ без еб..о доната нема что довить
<Nor8> А пв у нас что?
<tagezi> Пёфект ворлд
<olga__> префекр ворлд
<tagezi> Идеальный мир )
<olga__> ))
<tagezi> у меня брат 3 год в нём сидит
<olga__> красивая игра но в нее надо баксов 300 спустьь что играть номрально
<olga__> у меня сткоа нет
<tagezi> olga__: я вообще не понимаю зачем в игры спускать деньги
<[Raiden]> сидит - хорошо прозвучало.
<[Raiden]> 3 года
<[Raiden]> А я в своё время убил пару лет в линейке
<olga__> <tagezi>  я не против доната, но разумного
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну оно не сильно отличается
<olga__> <tagezi>  просто ненмого раз в месяц заплатиить я могу
<tagezi> olga__: а я вообще не понимаю игры, потеря времени.. пять минуть поиграть - 2 часа из жизни вычеркнуть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Лучше бы в армию сходил ))))
<olga__> <tagezi>  а отвалить 300 баксов на феникса для друида я манала
<tagezi> Nor8: он сходил )))
<olga__> <tagezi>  ну у нас разные взляды
<[Raiden]> мморпг зло всетаки
<tagezi> +
<Nor8> tagezi: Угу, вкачал там 80 лвл )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: действительно ))
<tagezi> Nor8: не знаю.. но вернулся обром )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И получил лопату ужаса с брильянтами, + 2 к карме )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> )
<Nor8> Вон, тут тоже "поклонники мморпг" ))))    http://sakhasmile.ru/other/10443-dembelya-moto-shveynyh-voysk-43-foto.html
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MxurOZT7gOw#t=29s   - песня про мморпг
<olga__> )))))))))))))))))
<tagezi> да )
<[Raiden]> бб
<olga__> он нас понинул
<olga__> хнык
<olga__> наши рябы редеют
<olga__> наши ряды редеют
<tagezi> olga__: он всегда пол третьего уходит )))
<tagezi> предсказуем, но это тоже хорошо )))
<olga__> который с них?)
<tagezi> райден )
<olga__> хочеться чегото,  толи борща толи революции
<tagezi> выпей чаю )
<olga__> муж за пивом побежал)
<olga__> хотя борща я б поела
<tagezi> пиво зло
<olga__> тебя послушать - все зла
<olga__> тебя послушать - все зло
<olga__> что тут делает його-вегетерианец-трезвенник-неигроман???
<olga__> ))))
<tagezi> я не вегетерианец )
<tagezi> и к йоге так себе отношусь
<olga__> ну хоть так
<olga__> а то ты меня совсем напугала
<tagezi> мне религия щапрещает не есть мясо и щаниматься йогой ))
<tagezi> заниматься
<olga__> хихи)))
<olga__> хороная религия
<olga__> а какие недостатки?)))
<tagezi> думать много приходиться )
<olga__> это мне перекиси сразу купить кучу
<olga__> волосы отбелять?)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> olga__: думать - вредно
<tagezi> мозг пачкает ))))
<olga__> это точно
<olga__> странная у тебя религияэ
<tagezi> нормальная )
<olga__> норма это паталогия
<olga__> )))
<olga__> это я типо умничаю
<olga__> не обмжайся
<tagezi> пока волосы не отбелила? ))
<olga__> у меня нет краски - беда(((
<olga__> не побегу ж я посреди ночи в суперваркет
<tagezi> суперваркет? о_О там где варкуют? )))
<tagezi> суперски так ))
<olga__> сори я уже мимо клавы печатаю
<olga__> магазин короче говоря
<tagezi> не беда.. я всё время мимо печатаю )
<tagezi> вчера скай даже обиделся на меня за это )))
<olga__> мужики молчат - у нас почти интим)
<tagezi> =D
<olga__> я не знаю кто такой скай(((( - я пол дня в чате
<tagezi> ой, ещё узнаешь.. если будешь тут зависать )
<tagezi> artus ушёл ((
<olga__> я ткоа Давида знаю
<olga__> но тут прикольно
<olga__> в чате
<olga__> в целом люди добродушные
<olga__> стараються помочь
<tagezi> угу.. пока добрые )
<olga__> ну может ме повезло)
<olga__> ессть конечно злюки
<olga__> но в целом стараються помочь
<tagezi> да не.. просто люди.. с утра не стой ноги встал и понеслась.. а так хорошие, только не любят когда тупят и хотят что бы всё за них сделали
<tagezi> и флуда не любят
<tagezi> а мы тут нафлудииили.. ))
<olga__> ничего -  переживут))
<olga__> нам, как девушкам, слабости типо флуда по сратусу положены)
<olga__> оо слухай
<olga__> тупой впрос
<olga__> как тут начинать чат с другом
<olga__> )))))
<olga__> гдк тут список друзяк?
<olga__> ^^
<tagezi> не знаю..
<olga__> лана
<tagezi> я обычно так и начинаю ))
<olga__> завтра к комуто пристану
<olga__> )))
<olga__> а теперь прошу меня простить - мужу надо уделить внимание так что я полу-афк
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-25
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<skai-falkorr> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<chapt> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<chapt> это как?
<skai-falkorr> а что тебя смущает?
<chapt> ну пакет мягко говоря не стандартен
<skai-falkorr> тобиш айпишник тебя не смутил?
<chapt> смутил
<chapt> правда сначала обратил внимание что гугловские айпи со 173 вроде как начинаются
<chapt> на вторую цифру даже не глянул ))
<skai-falkorr> а потом заметил, что октет не может быть больше 255?
<chapt> только когда ты обратил внимание, больше параметр ttl в глаза бросился
<skai-falkorr> а time?
<_d4vid> :)
<chapt> а что time, может бота на гугловском сервере разместили ))
<baronos> понравилась мне элементари луна :)
<mva> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/430369.php
<mva> :D
<chapt> mva а что, есть платная версия Linux Ubuntu
<chapt> к тому же реклама будет отключатсья одной командой
<skai-falkorr> опять желтый заголовок
<zx> Здравствуйте, может кто-нибудь подсказать , где можно почитать о настройках squid для проксирования https
<zx> Извиняюсь, конечно, за оффтоп.
<chosen_one> на help.ubuntu.ru
<chosen_one> ну ли на squid-cahce.org
<chosen_one> *cache
<zx> Спасибо, конечно, но я рассчитывал на конкретную ссылку. Ну, нет - так нет.
<chosen_one> baronos: ууууу
<chosen_one> baronos: сегодня в инете будет чище, чем обычно
<baronos> О_о
<stasdizzi> капец, не могу поймать таймзону украины, грё… циска http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226032/
<stasdizzi> как всё не просто в цисках
<chosen_one> baronos: ну сегодня выходит дополнение для варкрафта, как оказалось
<chosen_one> baronos: все школолошки будут сегодня качать и задрачивать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stasdizzi: у них вроде как +3 а у нас +4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stasdizzi: +180 получается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в циске 32 Russian Standard/Daylight Time +180 думается непофиксили
<stasdizzi> аппарат не видит  UTC +180
<stasdizzi> он парсит только из списка(((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stasdizzi: выбери любую с +180
<stasdizzi> у меня стоял иерусалим, а сегодня там видимо перевели часы((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а для россии может и не надо будет циске фиксить. молодцы, подождалии пока устаканиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда смотреть где +180 и нет перевода
<stasdizzi> ни одна из +180 не подходит, перепробовал
<stasdizzi> хрень какая то
<stasdizzi> аа, я +120 пробовал))) минутку)))
<chosen_one> так
<chosen_one> надо ребут
<stasdizzi> 31 Saudi Arabia Standard Time +180 подошло ))))
<stasdizzi>  JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stasdizzi: гуд. только выясни они точно не переводят время
<stasdizzi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да тут с Украиной не понятно, будут переводить, не будут ))) в последнее воскресенье октября вернусь к этому вопросу)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stasdizzi: думаю это от "нас" зависит. ))) Хочется же нас хоть во времени обогнать :)
<stasdizzi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да тут в украине, непонятно, переводят на зимнее, не переводят)))
<stasdizzi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stasdizzi: я ж говорю, если в россии поменяют, поменяют и там )
<stasdizzi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<stasdizzi> оо XChat глюкнул, простите)))
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<stasdizzi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня выбора нет, "32 Russian Standard/Daylight Time +180" не подходит, остаётся только "31 Saudi Arabia Standard Time +180"
<portos> Всем привет
<tech-desk> Привет
<tech-desk> ла
<Legun> 0/
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34925
<tech-desk> как отключить в rrd аберрацию?
<tech-desk> а?
<|rapidsp|> не ругайся
<[Raiden]> Не могу удержаться от офтопа http://lenta.ru/news/2012/09/25/project/
<olga__> )))
<CoderFF> омг, и тут политота
<CoderFF> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CoderFF: полотенце в ванной
<Resager> Ой... чуть было не написал вопрос по Qt.. плохо что нет канала для Qt ((
<SergeyIT> Resager, #qt-ru
<Resager> SergeyIT: благодарю
<SergeyIT> Resager, но там пусто (
<Resager> SergeyIT: я там вроде бы был раньше, если не задержался
<deniska> [Raiden]: пора открывать в рф представительства пастафарианской церкви
<deniska> и подавать в суд на ролтон за еретичество :3
<skai-falkorr> @voice Resager deniska
<SergeyIT> а за что Резагеру? (
<Resager> SergeyIT: Видимо за оффтоп на тему Кутэ.
<Resager> Кстати, использовал кто в убунте API по управлению мышью?
<skai-falkorr> @voice [Raiden]
<skai-falkorr> @devoice Resager
<skai-falkorr> ох уж эти ники на букву Р
<Resager> skai-falkorr: а что с ними не так? О_о
<skai-falkorr> он слишком похож на райдена
<Resager> Хм...
<[Raiden]> ой, войс
<[Raiden]> )
<tech-desk> раздают войс?)
<skai-falkorr> tech-desk: а тебе он нужен?:)
<tech-desk> Я все равно ухожу)) не жалко
<tech-desk> кстати,а в нагиосе можно мониторить дату?
<skai-falkorr> а в этот момент мы должны начать плакать и просить остаться?или это чуть позже?:)
<tech-desk> как пожелаете)
<[Raiden]> 304.51 нвидия обновкой свалилась
<shenmue> пыщ
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: прям вот так сразу?без предварительных ласк?
<shenmue> да
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: грубое животное
<Archi> Доброго времени суток! Не могли бы Вы мне помочь с настройкой сети?
<Archi> Ситуация такая, имеется роутер, который держит соеденение с интернетом через PPPoE, далее к нему нужно по lan подключить второй роутер(в качестве хаба)
<Archi> Первый роутер настроен, второй с дефолтными настройками. Интернет есть, но не могу подключиться к админке второго роутера, так как у них одинаковые адреса(192.168.1.1). Если Я второму устройству задаю другой адрес - интернет пропадает. Как быть, что делать?
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> а нафига второй роутер в качестве хаба?
<skai-falkorr> почему не взять первый роутер с кучей портов?
<skai-falkorr> почему тупо не взять хаб, вместо второго роутера?
<Archi> Они находятся в разных точках, а хаба пока под рукой нет(свич сгорел 20 минут назад)
<shenmue> =)
<skai-falkorr> ну подумаешь находятся в разных точках.провода еще пока не перестали существовать.я уж молчу про вифи
<Archi> Так они и связаны lan кабелем, но второй роутер пока должен выполнять роль свича, интересует настройка
<Archi> Да и друг от друга они находятся на расстоянии примерно 50 метров, в соседнем доме
<skai-falkorr> ааа.делишься инетом
<skai-falkorr> вифи и провод от твоего роутера опять таки никто не отменял:)оно ж проще
<shenmue> [Raiden] пинг
<Archi> У вайфая сигнал слабый(на пути 2 железобетонные стены), так что провод это единственный выход
<Archi> Я понимаю что это извращение и изобретение велосипеда, но интересует именно этот метод
<[Raiden]> ?
<shenmue> [Raiden] сфотай панель задач сфою
<shenmue> свою*
<skai-falkorr> Archi: а зачем тебе админка второго роутера?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: именно сфотай
<skai-falkorr> Resager: скрины запрещены
<Resager> skai-falkorr: :)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: даааа твоюж
<skai-falkorr> Resager: видишь?
<Resager> да)
<skai-falkorr> вот в чем проблема
<Archi> skai-falkorr: а к нему надо будет потом присобачить еще 1 роутер, для вайфая местного)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://itmages.ru/image/view/689977/e301a863
<shenmue> квест станоится сложней
<[Raiden]> моб бы и сфоткать конечно
<shenmue> для дела надо . спс
<skai-falkorr> Archi: а заменить его на вифи роутер?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXxgcehwUeU
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а тааааам....
<[Raiden]> посмотри целиком )
<skai-falkorr> ну у меня слегка занят инет
<skai-falkorr> ты опиши про что там
<skai-falkorr> а то мож не стоит время тратить
<[Raiden]> юмор про айфон5
<artus> сказки там))
<artus> не осилили 720p мониторку воткнуть, и расказывают про мифический кайф от 1136x640
<skai-falkorr> аааа.
<skai-falkorr> пнятно
<[Raiden]> не
<artus> хотя в ролике у них там полуметровая хрень кая то :D
<skai-falkorr> очередной бред тех, кто завидует
<[Raiden]> Не похоже на зависть как-то. Тем более ролик англоязычный. Там айфон средний по цене аппарат или чут ьвыше.
<[Raiden]> на юмор похоже
<doronskiy> больше похоже на «спартак» - «зенит»
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не ну если люди не могут успокоится и пытаются петросянить там, где повода нет стоящего - это зависть к тому, к чему даж завидовать нет поводов
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты алексей
<shenmue> ыыы куль ролики
<shenmue> "по сути мы создали айфон 9 а потом ухудшали его" =))))))))0
<rekcuFniarB> Зависть? Лол!
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: ага
<rekcuFniarB> Как можно этому завидовать? http://videobin.org/%2B618/6o8.html
<rekcuFniarB> Это болезнь какая то.
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: ты упустил тот момент, когда я сказал, что зависть к тому, к чему нет поводов завидовать?
<rekcuFniarB> Если будете смотреть ролик, берегите лицо.
<artus> блин, а мою жисть первый яфон не изменил, и я не брал его в постель и ванну :'(
<rekcuFniarB> К слову, для меня и андроидфоны говно.
<rekcuFniarB> Вот был бы нормальный андроидфон без сенсорного интерфейса с физической цифровой (без qwerty) клавиатурой, я бы подумал взять.
<sancho18> Есть кто живой?
<tagezi> всем привет )
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: не.нима
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: эт ты тут ночью устраивал флудодавилку?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ну, вроде я, но канал пустой был )
<tagezi> ну, и мы общались потихоньку
<shenmue> еще он с раздач уходит
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а что?
<shenmue> и кейгены нелецензионные пишет
<shenmue> вообще ведет себя как враг человечества
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: да я уже забыл.пытался вспомнить, но почему т омне казалось, что там был ник на букву r
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: пока он не использует кеды - он в порядке
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: [Raiden] ? )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не.какой то тож короткий
<skai-falkorr> на р с маленькой буквы
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: не помню.. влоги влом лезть
<teddyp1cker> скандалы, интриги, расследования!
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: надо было написать: "влоги влом влезть"
<skai-falkorr> три В
<[Raiden]> пока он не использует кеды - это уж точно не про меня.
<[Raiden]> )
<sancho18> Помогите проблему разрешить
<artus> !q | sancho18
<ubuntuhelp> sancho18: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sancho18> Ну, не так быстро, я набираю
<skai-falkorr> !enter | sancho18
<ubuntuhelp> sancho18: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> ты уже 15 минут набирааеш
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: ну так.чтобы набирал сразу
<artus> и сразу
<artus> !255 | sancho18
<ubuntuhelp> sancho18: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<sancho18> Я печатаю короткие сообщения
<sancho18> Я отходил на 5 минут
<sancho18> В общем, xubuntu 12.04.1 на acer aspire 522
<sancho18> Mplayer+UMPlayer(SMPlayer) некорректно воспроизводит mkv
<sancho18> Некорректность возникает при перезоде в полноэкранный режим
<teddyp1cker> ну ты хотя в vlc попробуй тот же файл прогонять
<[Raiden]> для mkv надо форк, mplayer2  либо другйо плейер
<sancho18> я использую mplayer2
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: влц же.
<[Raiden]> ТОгда не знаю. У меня ок смотрел
<sancho18> вывожу через vaapi
<sancho18> Djn ukfdyjt
<skai-falkorr> там интел?
<sancho18> Вот главное
<artus> радеон там
<sancho18> amd 6250
<artus> sancho18, ну вот и ответ на твой вопрос ))
<sancho18> Ставил по инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B6%D0%BA%D0%B0_hd_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE
<[Raiden]> может кто-нить угадать название иконок по виду? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0925/h_1348593591_2052110_14df600a2c.jpeg
<artus> sancho18, причем тут мплеер к кривым дровам? )) тебе сии инструкции не помогут)
<sancho18> amd 6250
<sancho18> vlc воспроизводит ок, но медленно, это раз. Дрова пропритарные, последние. И проблема только в полноэкранке и только с mkv
<sancho18> avi - ok
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: отруби/вруби аппаратное ускорение
<skai-falkorr> проверь vainfo, что ваапи работает на всех кодеках
<sancho18> через gl и xv - ok, но опять же медленно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я не силен в античных языческих символах^^W тобиш в кдеешных иконках
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: или настрой компиз
<[Raiden]> влц не поддерживает напрямую vdpau , только va-api
<skai-falkorr> отруби определение частоты экрана, отключи sync to vblank
<sancho18> А вот вопрос на миллион, как узнать какой кодек используется? Я ставил xubuntu-restricted-extras
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 4.2
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: еще пока у меня была невидия - он уже поддерживал
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> хардварную акселерацию - да через ва-апи , вдпау - нет.
<[Raiden]> и что бы задействовать там нвидию требутся телодвижения
<skai-falkorr> поддерживал.я на него поэтому и ушел с мплеера.ибо в новостях на опеннете (или на лоре...или еще хз где в рсс пришло) о ченджлоге про вдпау в влц
<sancho18> я гоняю рип 22гб на нетбуке (1080), воспроизводится без проблем, хоть и не в полноэкранке
<[Raiden]> sancho18: какой кодек используется видно например в выводе мплейера или smplayer. Другие плейеры могут использовать другой.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Ну, спорить я не хочу ) вбей в гугл и всё прояснится. Не поддерживал и не собирается
<[Raiden]> если ты перешел , значи на проце гоняешь кино
<[Raiden]> и он у тебя достаточно хороший для этого
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эмм.. 1.3Ghz из серии с низким напряжением...это хороший?
<sancho18> Как верт.синхр. отключить?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: че там в крысе за wm?
<sancho18> Мож драйвер как настроить?
<teddyp1cker> наверное метасити
<teddyp1cker> который очень тупой
<sancho18> Блин, avi воспроизводится нормально
<sancho18> может раскажите как vaapi в vlc сделать?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunar
<teddyp1cker> и?
<teddyp1cker> тут же про оконный менеджер спросили
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да, прости )
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: нууу.для начала установить vlc
<sancho18> готово =D
<skai-falkorr> следующий шаг будет..... а не будет.уже все готово
<sancho18> Как удостовериться, что именно через vaapi выводится?
<sancho18> Вообще видео подтормаживает, нежели в spmplayer
<Sergey_IT> кто тормозит? Где? И зачем?
<skai-falkorr> ну посмотри, есть ли галочка на энейбл хардвар акселерайшен в настройках влц
<sancho18> в vlc видео подтормаживает
<skai-falkorr> и проверь по vainfo поддержку ваапи
<sancho18> галочку есть
<[Raiden]> если нвидия , то как минимум нужен пакет vdpau-va-driver , потом ест ькакая-то команда для ва-апи показывающая что поддерживается. А как узнать что используется - смотрите нагрузку на проц наверное.
<[Raiden]> у меня было %10 в влц, и 1-2 в мплейере
<[Raiden]> на 1080p
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: обсудили же уже, что там ати
<[Raiden]> если радеон то в теории должно сразу, а на практике лучше погуглить
<[Raiden]> Я не слежу 100% времени
<[Raiden]> бывает
<sancho18> В влц подтормаживает, в smplayer лагает, что жуть
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: так мы увидим вывод ваинфо или ты так и будешь его скрывать?
<Sergey_IT> на старых ати ничего не тормозит (1080 не пробовал)
<sancho18> А на ноуте
<sancho18> а поциент рядом
<sancho18> жди 3 мин
<sancho18> paste.pro/?dl=5158732
<sancho18> paste.pro/5158732
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: ну чтож. тогда проверь все галочки насичет хардвар акселерашен, плюс отруби синк то вбланк
<sancho18> Да всё стоит, все галочки есть, загрузку под 100
<sancho18> загрузка*
<sancho18> а в smplayer 10-30%
<skai-falkorr> учти, там две галочки про акселерашен
<skai-falkorr> и вывод видео надо выбрать
<sancho18> Видео - Ускоренный вывод виде (оверлей)
<sancho18> Вывод и кодеки - использовать видеоускоритель
<sancho18> Видео - вывод - что выбрать?
<shenmue> hosts: files dns wins mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4 в файле хост что это даёт?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как вылечить такое поведение при установке idea Следующие пакеты имеют неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<Alagos> intellij-idea-ce: Depends: default-jre (>= 1:1.6) но 1:1.6-43ubuntu2 должен быть установлен
<Alagos>                   Depends: default-jdk (>= 1:1.6) но 1:1.6-43ubuntu2 должен быть установлен
<Alagos> Ой, не то скопировал, сори
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s21VEIZKNS
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: какя версия убунту?
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: 12.04
<teddyp1cker> ну и java -version
<Alagos> java -version
<Alagos> java version "1.7.0_07"
<Alagos> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_07-b10)
<Alagos> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.3-b01, mixed mode)
<teddyp1cker> а переменная JAVA_HOME чего содержит?
<Alagos> Как это проверить?
<teddyp1cker> echo $JAVA_HOME
<Alagos> Пустая строка в ответе
<teddyp1cker> хм
<sancho18> По поводу видео, я тему создал http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=202616.0, кто может помогите
<teddyp1cker> яву из репов ставил?
<teddyp1cker> всмысле  у тебя openjdk или оракловая ?
<Alagos> Оракл
<Alagos> Странно то что работает NetBeans и Eclipse без проблем
<Alagos> Только idea не хочет становиться
<teddyp1cker> они сами умеют искать jre
<teddyp1cker> как я понял у тебя при установке пакета с идеей скрипты в деб пакете не видят jre
<teddyp1cker> ну вообще если хочешь все быстро то тупо скачай ее как архивик и спокойно работай
<teddyp1cker> which java что дает?
<Alagos> /usr/bin/java
<teddyp1cker> ок
<Alagos> Что скачать ты говоришь?
<Alagos> jre?
<teddyp1cker> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/
<teddyp1cker> не зачем у тебя стоит жре
<teddyp1cker> хоть и чуток криво
<Alagos> Нужно вручную ставить или нужен какой-то конкретный пакет?
<teddyp1cker> забей на пакет
<teddyp1cker> качай архив
<Alagos> Уже
<teddyp1cker> запускай idea.sh
<Alagos> А...
<Alagos> Еще не скачал. Медленно отдаётся.
<teddyp1cker> он сам сходит в which java
<teddyp1cker> спасибо ментейнерам убунты
<teddyp1cker> нормальную яву нынче ручками ставить надо
<Alagos> У меня предчувствие что эта IDEA мне больше всего понравиться из IDE для java или наоборот, меньше всего :)
<Nor8>  Чем записать образ оффтопика в Убунту на флэшку, напомнит кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> teddyp1cker а причем тут это?
<shenmue> это оракл потребавало яву из дистров убрать
<Alagos> Nor8: http://habrahabr.ru/post/74988/ можно так
<teddyp1cker> как я помню убрали её еще раньше - из соображений безопасности
<teddyp1cker> а openjdk - это путь мук и страданий)
<Nor8> Alagos: Какой метод из указанных ты сам использовал?
<artus> с проблемами яворакла на канал адептов яворакла , а не расказывать тут сказки про мантейнерофф
<teddyp1cker> ну ребят я не спорю что оракл свинью кинул - просто от этого мне не легче мне проприетарная ява нужна
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: начиная от семерки - тупо копированием
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: То есть, образ на флэшку и все?
<Alagos> Nor8: cp. Фишка в чём. В NTFS само поднимает виндовый бут файл, а вот DD делает FAT и лажа.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: нет.делаешь нтфс флешку (обязательно), даешь флаг бут
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: монтируешь образ как udf
<Nor8>  Alagos: Факт, дд не сработал.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: и копируешь с монтированного образа все файлы
<Alagos> Во-во! Скай шарит. Нужно cp делать.
<skai-falkorr> все.загружаешься с флешки и изменяешь истине с ересью
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-set-java_home-path-variable/ разберись все таки переменными окружения
<Nor8> skai-falkorr:  Про твой метод пишут, что не работает. Но раз сам пробовал...
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: и 7 и 8 ставил так с флешки
<skai-falkorr> много раз
<skai-falkorr> ибо записать на диск на моем ноуте низя, бо нет диска.а ставить людям надо
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: ну вообще очень крутая иде
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: особенно в связке с teamcity
<teddyp1cker> реально удобнее и эклипса и нетбинса
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: я пока вообще в vim работаю. Форматирование гуляет что ппц.
<teddyp1cker> но вообще это холивар, хоть в виме пиши
<Alagos> Вот в нём и пишу пока :)
<teddyp1cker> главное maven настрой
<sancho18> Можно я тут свою тему продолжу?
<sancho18> =-:
<sancho18> :-)
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: ну это еще не скоро :) Пока особенно нечего компилировать.
<sancho18> В общем если много раз войти/выйти из полноэкранки
<sancho18> Начинает норм воспроизводиться
<sancho18> UMPlayer
<sancho18> Mplayer2-vaapi
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: тогда вообще лучше нетбинс бери - море примеров и доков
<artus> вот такие кактусы жуют пользователи радеонов
<sancho18> можно подумать intel поддреживает vaapi? или поддерживает? Ну зато amd дешевле
<sancho18> nishebrod edition
<artus> а нафига ему поддержиавть?
<artus> у меня например невидия и без вдпау 1080 гоняет не кушая проц )
<sancho18> Чтобы рип 22 гб гонять
<teddyp1cker> у а амд и под виндой проблем ворох
<teddyp1cker> аппл их отшил уже
<sancho18> У тебя нвидиа
<sancho18> А у меня SOC
<sancho18> дискретки нету
<skai-falkorr> эммм.интел нативно поддерживает vaapi
<skai-falkorr> вроде даж они его и ввели
<teddyp1cker> sancho18: если действительно хочешь спросить по делу бери английский и гоу на askubuntu.com и иже с ними
<sancho18> Английский берется долго
<sancho18> а я щас хочу
<sancho18> Блин, AVI  же норм воспроизводится
<artus> !enter | sancho18
<ubuntuhelp> sancho18: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> харош уже по 2 слова флудить
<teddyp1cker> sancho18: у тебя проблема специфическая - чем больше выборка людей чем больше вероятность подобной проблемы и ей решения
<sancho18> =(
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: я по твоему совету запустил sh файл и idea стартонула. Теперь только так её и использовать? Пути по мануалу я тоже прописал, но устанавливаться из репозитария она всё-равно не хочет.
<teddyp1cker> sancho18: да хоть как нибудь с гугл транслейтом
<artus> sancho18, ты ж надеюсь запускаеш рипы аля mplayer2 rip.mkv ? и на выхлоп смотриш ?
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: напиши например alias в ~/.bashrc с полным путем до скрипта или бинарника идеи
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: а потом отредактируй меню своего де или сделай арлычок
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: у тебя только эта jre стоит? до этого не было openjdk&
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: Было, но я его удалил.
<sancho18> mplayer rip.mkv - видео запустилось в окне, но монитоор маленьки и вылезло за края, как на весь экран запустить?
<artus> f
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: может стоит её снести и заново установить?
<sancho18> попоболь почти пропала
<artus> sancho18, а в чем прикол, на маленьком мониторе смотреть такие рипы? )
<sancho18> Прикол в том, что фильм побег из шоушенка, искал вменяемый рип с двумя - тремя звуковыми дорожками, ну чтобы хорошую выбрать. Но таких не оказалось, пришлось качать all-in-one - 28 Gb
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: не подожди, пока не удаляй  https://debian.pro/977
<sancho18> А вообще есть телик 1080, на нем смотри оногда
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: update-alternatives погоняй с путем до текущей явы
<artus> sancho18, http://fs.ua/view/i99715?play&file=1265523
<sancho18> короче mplayer *.mkv и попоболи нет, только как рулить mplayer'ом, погуглю позже
<sancho18> <artus> там только две дорогу, но все равноо спасибо
<artus> sancho18, а зачем больше? озвучка вроде как норм)
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: сделал всё как в мануале. idea с реп всё-равно не ставится.
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: тогда надо ковырять деб пакет
<sancho18> Дело не в кач-ве озвучки, а в адекватности. Одну и ту же фразу можно перевести много разно
<artus> Alagos, бунта у тя какая то ?
<teddyp1cker> Alagos: 12.04
<teddyp1cker> тьфу
<teddyp1cker> ну вы поняли)
<skai-falkorr> sancho18: а нафига тебе озвучка то?качай с оригинальной дорогой и все
<sancho18> Английский не втыкаю
<Alagos> teddyp1cker: Ладно, и на том спасибо. Если буду в дальнейшем её использовать - запилю всё под неё, пока что и так гонять можно.
<sancho18> <artus> а как другое кино включить, кнопку "включить" не нахожу
<artus> жамкни на линк с видео, и там все будет
<artus> sancho18, там внизу скачать, оно разворачивается и можно выбрать качестко, озвучку и тд и тп )
<sancho18> http://fs.ua/video/films/i131278 - где что? мож потому чтоя не зареган?
<teddyp1cker> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12571559/checkbox-cell-factory-tableview-on-javafx - пользуясь случаем может знает кто чего?
<teddyp1cker> а то блин встрял
<teddyp1cker> обломается традиционный полуночный коммит на гитхаб)
<artus> sancho18, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-09-25_shot.png
<sancho18> У мя скачать нету, наверное потому что не зареган
<sancho18> Все спасибо
<shenmue> незачто
<shenmue> а чем я ему помог?
<Sergey_IT> уйти, не?
<Kyshtynbai> Пыщь!
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> есть вопрос
<skai-falkorr> но с этим завтра
<skai-falkorr> сегодня лень
<olga__> ребята пдскажите как "полечить" - у меня программзапущенные в вайне как будто с битыми пикселями
<shenmue> в другом икс сервере запускать
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Что, такой сложный вопрос? )))
<tagezi> olga__: а чо за прога?
<olga__> эмулятор битвы к одной браузерной игручке
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: у меня полтретьего ночи, а мне в полседьмого на работу вставать
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: вопрос подождет
<tagezi> olga__: ну тогда нужно что-нибудь подкрутить )
<shenmue> skai-falkorr нетуж
<shenmue> давай всё в подробностях
<[sonuva]> кекеке.мучайтесь теперь:-Р
<shenmue> со своей родословной начинай и до текущих проблем
<olga__> tagezi> - а что?)))
<tagezi> olga__: к какой игрушке то?
<Sergey_IT> игрушки - зло
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: +
<teddyp1cker> кроме майнкрафта
<teddyp1cker> хотя это еще большее зло)
<tagezi> все игры зло
<tagezi> и судоку тоже )
<teddyp1cker> и рендзю
<teddyp1cker> и морской бой тоже)
<Sergey_IT> а эти вдвойне
<olga__> <tagezi> - mylands
<olga__> вы не умничайте зло не зло
<shenmue> tagezi за судоку порву!
<olga__> помогите лучше разобраться
<shenmue> наверное кривое портированное чудивще из браузера в виде программы не будет работаь нормально в вайне
<artus> olga__, /join #winehq
<deniska> маенкрафт!
<olga__> <artus> спс биг
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/minecraft/2012-09-05_01.17.29.png компьютизированная автокопалка (:
<teddyp1cker> братан сегодня что то монструозное лепил там из редстоунов
<deniska> а, я по модам упоролся
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/minecraft/2012-09-05_01.17.47.png
<shenmue> читак
<teddyp1cker> тумани итемс, индастриал крафт + оптифайны всякие - джентельмеский набор
<teddyp1cker> угу
<deniska> оптифайны фу (:
<teddyp1cker> ну оно же не уважает мои 2 ядра)
<deniska> Сча скажу что у нас стояло
<tagezi> пойду запишу флудящих, а то завтра скай опять наедит, а я ответить ничем не смогу ))))
<teddyp1cker> попали на карандаш(
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, на темную нарываешься
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нет, просто знаешь как тяжело отвечать на наезд типа "Это ты тут вчера флудил с челом на р?"
<tagezi> а тут на р только ольга и я били )
<tagezi> были )
<olga__> ))))
<olga__> в чате вайна нет русскоговорящих
<olga__> он засада
<deniska> tagezi: билдкрафт, компьютеркрафт, ендерсторедж, форестри, индастриалкрафт, ирончестс, нот енаф итемс, порталган, рейлкрафт, редпауер, вирелесс редстоун чикенбон едишн
<deniska> хотели ещё мисткрафт — не осилили запустить (:
<Sergey_IT> deniska, мат тут запрещен
<teddyp1cker> нифига себе набор
<deniska> где мат, кто мат? (:
<deniska> teddyp1cker: самое главное — сразу поставить моды, которые генерацию мира меняют
<deniska> новые ресурсы добавляют итп
<deniska> остальные можно потом по мере надобности добавлять
<deniska> и про майнкрафт — не оффтопик, потому что эта игра есть под линукс и под убунту в частности :3
<artus> deniska, ты так в этом уверен?
<Kyshtynbai> Двар фортресс
<Kyshtynbai> и адом
<Kyshtynbai> вот наш выбор )).
<teddyp1cker> можно сделать нечто временной курилки)
<teddyp1cker> после 12 и до 3 по мск - легальный флуд)
<artus> teddyp1cker, а можно просто желающих тут флудить забанить :D
<deniska> И остаться ни с кем (:
<artus> deniska, я это слышу уже года 2 , и чето как то народу ну меньше не становитцо)
<Sergey_IT> щас артус флупить начнет )
<deniska> А, то есть такая фигня тут не изначально, а лишь два года? (:
<artus> года 3 назад тут матерились и дебоширили :D
<tagezi> olga__: есть два варианта... так как я не нашёл ничего про твоюигру и вайн, то поступить можно так... забить и продолжать с битыми пикселами, либо покопать в сторону ведяхи, она иногда выдвёт артефакты в играх из под вайна
<Sergey_IT> artus, не помню такого (. Банили изрядно, это да )
<olga__> поняла, спс
<teddyp1cker> кстати по плану когда там релиз 12.10 ?
<teddyp1cker> а то я не слежу уже
<deniska> Я думаю в октябре
<teddyp1cker> ну это то да
<deniska> Что-то мне смутно подсказывает
<teddyp1cker> просто на данный момент чего есть - альфа или уже бета?
<[Raiden]> сразу как выйдет кде 4.9.2
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], не выйдет
<tagezi> olga__: ещё можешь пойти у них на форуме отметиться, мож кто сталкивался.. бывает, знаешьли )
<[Raiden]> куда оно денется...
<olga__> <tagezi>  - вариент кстати
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: бета
<Vladgobelen> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/430369.php >< за такие заголовки нужно стерилизовать
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Читал?   http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34925
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Все гуру переехали на хфце )))
<deniska> Vladgobelen: Выглядит как реклама, работает как реклама, но не реклама :3
<teddyp1cker> по поводу флуда - мне тут olga__ и подсказать нечего - я бы сделал крамольную тут вещь - накатил бы виртуал бокс с виндой)
<[Raiden]> На китайцев наехали из-за тм. И они теперь вкладывают наклейки с брендами в коробку с терефоном )
<[Raiden]> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/f71/975/b08/f71975b08bc711da8a5f803f0d2727c6.jpg
<[Raiden]> л*
<Vladgobelen> deniska: прочитай еще раз заголовок
<deniska> олол
<deniska> а что, есть платная версия? :3
<Nor8> Есть ))
<deniska> [Raiden]: а наклейка ябла там есть?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Нет, почитаю попозже. Я бы на месте гуру тоже переехал бы, если бы железо не справлялось с кде.
<[Raiden]> deniska: не знаю, пока не встречал ) Может только самсунг наехала
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так поменяй железо
<[Raiden]> для чего?
<teddyp1cker> у него ж наоборот оно справляется)
<[Raiden]> выкинут рам, тормознуть проц чтоли?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ага )) чо ты как не человек то )
<teddyp1cker> гвиббер все также тупит нынче при обновлении ленты?
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], зачем сразу выкидывать  - подари людям
<[Raiden]> я могу продать, если ддр2 надо, или лучше по лкомпа сразу
<Vladgobelen> кто пхпмайадмин юзает?
<tagezi> и?
<[Raiden]> е4600\п35мама\4гб рам 1066. Если можете забрат ьс москвы - предлогайте цену
<teddyp1cker> теперь никто
<teddyp1cker> все ж читат опеннет
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: давай спрашивай, а то придёт artus и пошлёт тебя куданибудь пипа #phpadmin
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: http://www.securitylab.ru/news/430407.php а что там читать то..
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: тьфу.. тоесть что там спрашивать.. там читать нужно
<Sergey_IT> Vladgobelen, а чего читать? Ты расскажи
<teddyp1cker> вот поэтому тянуть лучше по возможности из репозитариев svn, git и прочих
<Vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Все хорошо, используй дальше. Там описаны все преимущества и какой он хороший.
<teddyp1cker> бекдор на одном из зеркал соурс форджа
<teddyp1cker> и то один конкретный архив 4hv6xA3I
<teddyp1cker> phpMyAdmin-3.5.2.2-all-languages.zip
<Vladgobelen> а ничего что это компрометирует сразу два известных источника? Производителя пхпмайадмин и соурс форджа
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: да пофиг ) пусть сначало доберёться до меня ))
<teddyp1cker> server_sync.php грепните у себя
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: ты либо читаешь либо думаешь )
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: Ты забей, все хорошо
<Sergey_IT> Vladgobelen, я его не пользую, у меня cgi приложения работают
<teddyp1cker> а кто его в продакшн проектах вообще использует?
<teddyp1cker> jigsaw опять отложили(
<alkisg> Hi guys, with 12.04 do you also have the keyboard layout switching problem that we greeks have? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1051288
<alkisg> I've seen in previous gdm/gdm2/lightdm etc bug reports that you've been bitten by the multiple layout bug many times in the past, same as us greeks
<alkisg> So I think we should give some noice to that bug report, maybe r. ancell will finally get to fix it..
<Vladgobelen> alkisg: чо?
<alkisg> Is that "no"?
<Vladgobelen> alkisg: Essa non parla italiano. Qui si dice in russo.
<UNIm95>  alkisg use channel #ubuntu
<alkisg> Yes, I know it's a russian channel, that's why I came here, to see if you russians have the same keyboard layout problem like us greek have, with 12.04
<alkisg> UNIm95: I can't use #ubuntu, there are no russians there
<UNIm95> alkisg =)
<tagezi> )))
<artus> alkisg, у русских проблем с гречиским нет, они его тупо не юзают
<tagezi> =D
<alkisg> ΟΚ παιδιά έγινε τα λέμε :)
<Vladgobelen> alkisg: Сам такой.
<UNIm95> народ человек с проблемами с сменой раскладки в 12.04. у кого-нибудь еще проблемы были?
<tagezi> нет
<Vladgobelen> UNIm95: Проблемы были, но в убунту-9.10 помню..
<baronos> в убунту всегда проблема с раскладкой была
<tagezi> ну.. у меня тоже были тогда... я в 96 году на клаву рускиебуковки клеил ))
<UNIm95> С каких пор?
<UNIm95> всю жизнь с раскладками проблем не было
<baronos> так и осталась, пр установке 12.10 и 12.04 русская не ставится + залипает язык при переключении, вообщем как было УГ так и осталось. :D
<Vladgobelen> UNIm95: были были. Причем в 9.04 изначально вообще печататб нельзя было.. потом исправили
<Vladgobelen> тьфу, извиняюсь, в 9.10
<Vladgobelen> возможно старый баг вернули
<artus> че, все дружно ломанулись греческий подключать? :)
<Vladgobelen> UNIm95: Там решалось так: отключали разные раскладки для каждого приложения. Напиши ему, вдруг поможет
<UNIm95> А стоп понял что за косяк у нео
<UNIm95> alkisg: You should use password only with english characters
<Sergey_IT> с раскладкой проблем не видел
<alkisg> UNIm95: it's not only that. In the live session, if we select "Greek", then we can't type english for the computer name
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: когда три и более зависало что-то у людей, на форуме темы есть
<alkisg> If you select "Russian", can you switch layouts in Ubiquity, in the installer?
<UNIm95> У него проблема в том что косяки с паролями которые идут с локальными символами
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: кстати да.. и это тоже было, но уже совсем недавно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, темы я видел, с апролем тоже.... но это не правильно не латинский пароль использовать
<Vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: ну почему же.. впоне нормально..зато представь себе как тебя брутфорсить будут ^^
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я не знаю правильно или нет.. но я пользую только инглиш.. привычка наверное
<UNIm95> alkisg: usual i install ubuntu with russian desktop but english keyboard. and only after install i add russian layout
<alkisg> UNIm95: I see.. the major problem is in installations with many users, e.g. in schools. We don't want to manually fix the layout for e.g. 200 kids
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты решил ему русскую убунту втереть? )
<alkisg> And I was wondering if you could verify that the bug is there for russian too, so that the ubuntu devs get a quicker look in it
<alkisg> Anyway, the bug report is there, if you guys are affected just say so in the bug report. Thanks, good night. :)
<UNIm95> alkisg: i'am still using 10.04 and 10.10. But this bug is wery old
<alkisg> Yeah the keyboard layout problem was there since gdm2
<alkisg> And even before that, in gdm 1, but we got it fixed then
<Vladgobelen> UNIm95: А чего именно это баг? Известно?)
<alkisg> 'night all
<tagezi> UNIm95: у него автовход глючит чтоли? )
<UNIm95> Vladgobelen:  баг в том что пока не создашь зайдешь юзером у тебя нормально не сформируется /home/user. надо при создании юзера как-либо зайти в него или скопировать полный готовый профиль  и поправить права на него
<UNIm95> tagezi: нет. он пожелал всем спокойной ночи и вышел
<Vladgobelen> UNIm95: ненене.. В какой софтине именно баг?
<UNIm95>  Vladgobelen:  хотя даже это не баг а фича
<Sergey_IT> это традиция
<Vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: Традиция в каждой второй версии добавлять баг с раскладкой?)
<[Raiden]> вы уверены что это баг?
<[Raiden]> или сами что-то натворили?
<[Raiden]> я например не встречал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я думаю они просто тролят )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> есть такая вероятность.
<Sergey_IT> имена и пароли надо латинскими иметь везде и проблем нигде не будет
<[Raiden]> а ещё раз повторите проблему
<Vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: предусматривать разные варианты нужно)
<Sergey_IT> Vladgobelen, нужно... но  мое правило работает везде
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 в виртуалке версия ест ьу меня, кажется там не создалась русская раскладка
<[Raiden]> но ян е помню, может ставил без выбора региона
<Vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: "Зато представь как тебя будут брутфорсить" (с) выше
<[Raiden]> и раскладки
<artus> создалась, в 12.04 вааще проблем никаких
<Sergey_IT> хотя 1С еще не пробовал (
<UNIm95>  Sergey_IT:  это правило я еще с оффтопика запомнил
<tagezi> [Raiden]: всё создаёться
<artus> при условии что сначала загрузили ливку и подрубили к инету, а уже потом сетапили
<artus> а вот если тупо жамкнуть установить - вот тогда проблем огребете немало ))
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьвиртуалка  где не создано, в прочем я уже написал
<tagezi> artus: я не грузил ливку, а просто поставил систему )
<artus> tagezi, ну с просто создаетцо - всплывают косяки с локализацией
<Vladgobelen> artus: следовательно баг был, но в обновлении исправили.. как я понимаю
<artus> Vladgobelen, да он у них тянетцо с лохматого года , толи не может нормально репы перечитать, толи еще какой бред
<tagezi> artus: не знаю.. мож у кого и появляется, я не люблю ливку, поэтому просто выбераю регион и гружу систему.. ещё ни разу не было такого бага
<baronos> http://itmages.ru/image/view/690319/1653be06  http://itmages.ru/image/view/690320/e7fcaf2c
<tagezi> baronos: это гш?
<baronos> tagezi: элементари луна
<tagezi> о_О
 * tagezi чувствует себя опять блондинокй
<olga__> )))
<Kyshtynbai> док куцый, а так гномшелл как он есть :) .
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: самое печальное, там не хватает гном3 уведомлений с чатом :(
<[Raiden]> tagezi: pantheon shell , форг гш
<[Raiden]> от проекта elementary os или как-то так
<[Raiden]> у них больше на макос похоже
 * [Raiden] покрасил tagezi в брюнетку
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> 1
 * [Raiden] перекрасил в рыжий
<Kyshtynbai> да надо в зелёный красить под анимешнитцую
<Kyshtynbai> *.
<olga__> )))
<olga__> люди человеки
<olga__> кто в вайне шарит?)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> =D
<olga__> Тагези не всчет)
<[Raiden]> baronos: попробуй хакинтош. У меня есть знакомый котоырй говорит отлично пашет. Уж точно ближе чем элементари )
<Vladgobelen> olga__: Вайна.. Вайна никогда не меняется... (с)
<tagezi> baronos: нет что бы взять нетинтал и поставить только то что хочеться и сделать свою baronOS =)
<tagezi> olga__: ты всё так и прыгаешь со своей игрушкой?
<Kyshtynbai> а что, баронос сказал демьяну "Нет!" :) ?
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: там еще свой антивирус нужно делать и браузер
<Kyshtynbai> и обои нескучные
<Vladgobelen> это само собой
<tagezi> мальчткт, вы попутали с другой ос )
<tagezi> т=и
<Archi> Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста разобраться с проблемой
<Vladgobelen> О_О цитату сейчас нашел: "Хотел спросить как вам русифицированная DF? кто уже﻿ играл в нее"
<Kyshtynbai> хыхыхы
<Kyshtynbai> это когда ж успели дварфов русифицыровать
<Kyshtynbai> кто эти титаны
<Vladgobelen> вот и я о чем
<Vladgobelen> *убежал гуглить*
<Archi> После обновления nvidia-current боковая панель юнити перестала появляться при наведении курсора, только если нажать super
<olga__> f lf
<olga__> а да
<olga__> у меня тоже самое было
<Archi> в настройках всё выставлено как надо, на всякий случай даже сбрасывал на дефолтные, всё равно не помогло
<Archi> А как решил?
<olga__> Х юбунку поставила
<olga__> и все работает
<[Raiden]> драйвер не думаю что влияет на активнось панели по мышке. Может у вас и юнити обновился? И ещё покажи вывод
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<Archi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227478/
<[Raiden]> с дровами всё ок. На первй взгляд. Если думаешь что из-за них - откатись.
<tagezi> это к скаю нужно, он у нас пиарщик юнити
<Archi> Точно знаю что из-за них) Откатываюсь - и всё работает)
<tagezi> панелька из-за дров?
<Kyshtynbai> а попробуй выставить в убунту твик чтобы у панели не было автохайда, тогда она будет видна?
<Archi> Сам удивлён, но на форуме есть тема, у человека такая же ситуация. Откатывается - работает, обновляется - не работает
<Archi> Видна, но с автохайдом удобней)
<Vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: http://www.dfwk.ru/%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%8F_Dwarf_Fortress
<olga__> при том даже удалейние драйверов не вылечило эту багу
<Kyshtynbai> Vladgobelen: хе
<[Raiden]> посмотрите историю установки пакетов ,может обновлялся не только дарйвер
<[Raiden]> в центре убунтовском вроде была история. - уменя  его нету - не помню
<Archi> Обновлялось 2 пакета, nvidia-current и nvidia-settings. Я и сам не вижу связи между дровами и панелькой, но факт остается фактом
<Vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Создана программа-патчер, позволяющая заменять текст, вшитый в exe-файл, в том числе и на более длинный
<Vladgobelen> ><
<Kyshtynbai> хм. ну это странно... может в компиз сеттингс на левую сторону чото повешано?
<Kyshtynbai> или там токо на углы можно.. я уже не помню
<tagezi> Archi: может дело в настройках всётаки
<Archi> Сбрасывал все настройки на стандартные, не помогло
<tagezi> ?
<Archi> Да и тех настроек-то по минимуму. Никаких кубов и тд.
<Kyshtynbai> Vladgobelen: вот людям делать нечего) проще на английском шпилить
<Vladgobelen> не проще
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум про панельку. Может ускорится процесс, пока пользуйся кнопкой.
<[Raiden]> или попро... в прочем не скажу.
<[Raiden]> )
<olga__> там явно баг с дровами... тока не понятно дрова кривые или встают криво
<olga__> пиши на форум
<Archi> Уже) Точней еще до меня человек с этой же проблемой отписался
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а говори так: "или попробуй крысу" брезгливо только, с лёгким откращением )
<Archi> Попробовал было отправить баг-репорт, да с буржуйским у меня туговато. Всё понимаю, но не говорю(с)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты угадал только с буквой к, хотя можно и xfce , тем более судя по видеокарте это ноутбук.
<[Raiden]> Хотя я иногда встречаю ноутбучников  с кедами.
<[Raiden]> на самом деле в линуксе цирк ид де и вм, точнее венигрет. И юнити просто ещё 1 ингредиент венигрета.
<[Raiden]> из*
<[Raiden]> в общем сами наковыряйте себе что понравится
<Archi> Нравится мне unity, не хотелось бы отказываться от неё из-за вот такой вот проблемки
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: кеды прекрасно идут на нетбуках..
<tagezi> Archi: забей пока на обнову.. отлажи её
<[Raiden]> Archi: жди ответа, и через месяц примерно 12.10 там другая версия юнити. Если что месяц поживеш ьс багом )
<Kyshtynbai> та и то верно
<Kyshtynbai> чо их обновлять, дрова-то.
<Kyshtynbai> если они и так пашут
<[Raiden]> дрова можно откатить.
<tagezi> обновляться вообще вредно ))
<[Raiden]> когда всё работает - в общем-то да. Советую почитать пару вещей которые обычн оне нужны .но вдруг пригодятся... 1. как получить список доступных версий и поставить определенную , 2. как повесить флаг холд на пакеты которые не надо обновлять
<tagezi> обновлять нужно секьюрити и если есть явные баги.. а остальное: работает - не трогай
<Archi> Пока откатил до 295х, холд поставил. Попробую обновить как новая версия выйдет
<Kyshtynbai> а интересно, для 12.04 в октябре на юнити обновления придут?
<Archi> Ктстаи, ни у кого не было в ближайшее время проблем с обновлением language-pack-ru ?
<[Raiden]> у меня с 304.хх тоже были косячки  , но только в первой версии и с моим де )
<[Raiden]> сча ок
<Vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/23.png О_О
<[Raiden]> интересно , что за мода такая панельки вверх сувать )  Я вчера обнаружил некоторое неудобство от этого, используя тимвьюер - ег опанелька тоже вверху и перекрывались. С нижней было бы ок.
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Nfr elj,ytt
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Так удобнее
<[Raiden]> про кнопки слева окна я так и быть помолчу.  ПОсле некоторой привычки станвоитя пофиг
<Kyshtynbai> прикольна!
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: это чо такое?
<Kyshtynbai> дворф фортресс
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Твой взгляд стремится всегда в середину вниз, а там панель если - считай что потерянное пространство.. А вот рука (если ты правша) - вверх влево. Поэтому там удобнее держать элементы управления
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: она женщину заменяет? )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Попробуй, привыкнешь за пару дней и оно реально удобнее
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: ну... всякое бывает, конечно
<[Raiden]> если правша - вверх и влево - спорно. ) Если я чай хочу пить ,моя рука стремится вправо и чашка справа
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Просто ты привык вправо. Попробуй нанести удар перед собой
<tagezi> а у меня чашка перед мордой )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Сильный. И посмотри куда рука пойдет
<tagezi> а то с права остывает )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это все физика и психология.
<Kyshtynbai> пойду я спать. завтра опять в 7.15 вставать и на работу к 9. какая сволочь это придумала...
<[Raiden]> нет. Удобней бить когда цель по середине или стой же стороны где рука. кнопка - это цель.
<Archi> Поддерживаю, элементы управления слева сверху для правши удобней
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: удачи... у меня завтра выходной )
<Kyshtynbai> круть
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я же говорю - просто попробуй ударить цель перед собой
<Kyshtynbai> а у нас в гномах ни панелей, ни кнопок буггагага
 * Kyshtynbai аццки хохочет
<[Raiden]> я пробовал ) ушу немног озанимался в децтве. И если скажем 2 противника стоят  во фронтальных стойках и 1 открыл печень, то туда полетит левая рука, т.к. относительно тебя печень слева.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> была бы справа , полетела бы правая
<[Raiden]> так и с кнопками. для правой рука - правая кнопка
<Archi> В печень бьется либо апперкот, либо кросс. Это как боксёр заявляю)
<[Raiden]> с мордобоем плохие аналогии в общем. Мне в морду удобенй бить когда она по нетру , а не слева )
<tagezi> olga__: у тебя кстати какая версия вайна?
<[Raiden]> ц*
<[Raiden]> предметы слева мы берем либо левой (ближней ) рукой, либо правой т.к. правши. А те что справа всегда правой. Так имхо правильней и чаще.
<[Raiden]> но даже это не важно. Ест ьболее важная штука. Которая называется целевая аудитория.
<Vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/24.png это реально кайф...
<[Raiden]> и если я пол жизни работал на писи... То не надо быть  кашпировским что бы понять что справа привычней.
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Но не удобнее
<[Raiden]> ))
<Vladgobelen> на ушу видимо не учат психологии тела
<Vladgobelen> попробуй айкидо
<Archi> Не буду спорить) Кнопки слева попробовал довольно давно, на маке. Работал на нём примерно пару недель, так и не смог отучиться обратно)
<[Raiden]> у нашего тела есть своя механика. если двигать правую руку вперед и вращать корпусом то получится движение влево. Но это не значит что будет там удобно если я сижу и бвигаю только рукой.
<[Raiden]> если тело не двигать рука пойдет прямиком , т.е. в правую часть экрана
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кисть устроена тоже как и остальная твоя рука.. если проще выражаться
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: она стремится "внутрь"
<Vladgobelen> поэтому ты можешь очень просто сломать руку человеку, вращая "наружу", но почти никогда, вращая "внутрь"
<Archi> В любом случае движение рукой "к себе" удобйней, нежели от себя
<[Raiden]> а в ушу при ударе чаще кисть повернута вниз и рука только часть траектории идет внутрь, потом вперед ))
<Vladgobelen> Archi: с мышкой это не так
<[Raiden]> и на мышке ладонь лежит вниз - хехе
<[Raiden]> Vladgobelen: по твоей логике удобней двинуть объект на другой стороне. но по вакту объект справа будут трогат ьскорее всего разработанной рукой , а не левой.
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я про изначальное состояние
<[Raiden]> т.е. в 1 сторону твоя теория уже работает 50на50
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Натренировать и вообще ногу можно
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это не теория, это физиология..
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: об этом учат буквально на первом-втором году в айкидо
<[Raiden]> можно. Но нужно  ли  - вот в чем вопрос. Кнопки слева как раз и требуют лишней тренировки.
<Vladgobelen> не совсем конечно.. но в целом
<Vladgobelen> наоборот) тебя просто приучили делать как неудобно)
<Vladgobelen> я сам на себе это проверял.. так что в курсе
<[Raiden]> а ещё я пишу правой рукой слева направо, а не наоборот, что было бы естественно если следовать твоей теории.
<[Raiden]> и мне удобно кстати
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А арабы пишут справа-налево
<solvex> надо равняться на арабов?
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: там скорее не направление письма важно, а направения линий.. там вообще сложно все
<[Raiden]> тут кстати ещё локоть включается. когда кисть ладонью вниз, то совершенно естественное движение изнути наружу.
<[Raiden]> слева направао если правая рука
<solvex> японцы те ваще сверху вниз пишут
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Все проще)
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Письменность создавалась искусственно и "как придется". Ну и текст остается в нашем случае слева от руки и его легче читать.Он не перекрывается, не стирается
<Vladgobelen> Иначе бы ты его рукой закрывал
<[Raiden]> ваще локоть в обе стороны двигается ) но если двигать от себя, то поулчается слева направо )
<Vladgobelen> А ты мышь локтем двигаешь?)
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Самое простое движение, если уж на то пошло - влево-вниз
<tagezi> я даже за попкорном не пойду
<Vladgobelen> задействуется минимальное количество мышц
<Vladgobelen> затем влево-вверх
<Vladgobelen> затем вверх-вправ
<Vladgobelen> и хуже всего вниз-вправо
<[Raiden]> когда как, иногда наверное только кистью, но она повернута вниз ) и опять же для многих будет удобней двигать от себя )
<[Raiden]> тут согласен. но внизу направо трей  ( в нормальном классическом десктопе. И туда мышка добирается не так часто. А вот к управлению окнами часто. вверх и направо
<[Raiden]> бебе
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: просто это пошло с винды.. там сверху нет панели. При этом не важна точность
<Vladgobelen> а двигая вверх-вправо, точность будет очень плохая.. дерг-тык и все
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а вот если там панель - будешь промахиваться
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: двигая вверх-влево, ты задействуешь совсем другие мышцы и обеспечиваешь другую точность
<[Raiden]> Vladgobelen: http://blog.tschokko.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/DSC03248.jpg
<Vladgobelen> вот у меня и собрались там все элементы управления
<[Raiden]> hp ux , cde
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты правда думаешь, что многие учились по винде?
<Vladgobelen> тьфу
<Vladgobelen> не по винде, а по тому?
<Vladgobelen> я же говорю, оно удобно там - где нет панели
<Vladgobelen> а панель внизу - это пустая трата места
<[Raiden]> Vladgobelen: мак ос 8 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/8/8a/MacOS81_screenshot.png
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: мак это вообще просто ужасная система..
<Vladgobelen> хотя ее и разрекламировали будто она удобная
<tagezi> может очемнибудь более полещном поспорите? )
<[Raiden]> это нормально. Тольк ов осх они перенесли кнопки влево, совсем недавно. И вы подражаете вместе с каноникал.
<[Raiden]> вот и всё
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кстати, я перенес кнопки туда еще _до_ каноникал
<Vladgobelen> а маком даже не пользовался.. поюзал уже пол года назад буквально
<[Raiden]> ну естественно )
<[Raiden]> каноникал копирует )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: У меня _не_ убунту
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И у меня там еще и "держать поверх всех"
<Vladgobelen> в каноникал это добавили?
<[Raiden]> и ты копируешь ) Во тмаководам удобно. Но не про физике ,а по привычке.
<[Raiden]> поверх всех есть в любом вм, если не кнопкой то в меню
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а у меня кнопкой.. и тебе советую
<Vladgobelen> в кедах то это сделать в пару кликов
<Vladgobelen> удобнейшая штука
<[Raiden]> У меня это редкая функция. И действительно если включить её в кде ,то по умолчанию она будет слева. Т.к. редко надо ))
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вспомнил, кстати.. у меня еще и плеер справа обычно вверху и он вечно перекрывал мне кнопки управления
<Vladgobelen> а теперь нет
<[Raiden]> я нашел что это удобно для видеоплейера. Н оя не пользуюсь кнопкой. У меня правил осоздано стартовать поверх и всегда на видимом.
<[Raiden]> автоматика )
<[Raiden]> плейер справа и вверху - это спонтанно у тебя было. Т.к. удобно для правши. А теперь в твою естественность добавила сь мода и идеология
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и ты переучился
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже справа. И я не могу обьяснить почему, просто сразу так, автоматом
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/25.png я примерно про это
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не, не потому что для правши, а потому что основные остальные элементы интерфейса слева.. например чаты
<[Raiden]> а.. я не так понял. ) ну тогда он справа же )
<Vladgobelen> так оно не перекрывало чат (видео)
<tagezi> это чо за убожество?
<[Raiden]> это 1 из дефолтных тем квирка
<tagezi> это кде?о_О
<Vladgobelen> да тут и шрифты говно.. все лениво настраивать.. ставил как было
<Vladgobelen> ноут все-таки
<[Raiden]> моя панель с перекрытием. внизу. поэтому когда место нужно - его используется 100%
<[Raiden]> когда нужна панель - она всплывает
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я так пробовал - неудобно
<Vladgobelen> вечно мышью чуть двинешь - выплыла ><
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladgobelen> тут кстати была внизу панель изначально с софтом
<Vladgobelen> как раз всплывала.. пришлось избавиться
<[Raiden]> а мне удобно. Получается я со своим неудобством использую больше места.
<Vladgobelen> я предпочитаю видеть всю информацию всегда
<[Raiden]> и ещё в квирке внутренние окна есть, которые можно отделять и на твоем скриншоти кнопки этих окон справа. Потмоу, что это программа для писи. А на писи кнопки справа.
<Vladgobelen> угу, я в курсе
<Vladgobelen> квирк вообще штука поганая.. не настраивается нифига
<Vladgobelen> например фрейм справа - жуть
<Vladgobelen> панель меню сверху - нафига?
<Vladgobelen> цвета - не настраиваются
<Vladgobelen> шрфиты - так же почти
<Vladgobelen> зато оно отправляет ник в чат по клику, поддерживает скрипты, написано на Qt, с кодировками хорошо работает
<[Raiden]> могу ещё 1 пример привести. У меня есть монитор, он настраивается, все кнопки настроек справа от экрана
<[Raiden]> т.к. больашя часть людей правши
<Vladgobelen> Потому что ты правша
<Vladgobelen> именно
<Vladgobelen> а правая рука справа
<Vladgobelen> Но кисть работает подругому
<[Raiden]> а почему виртуальаня то кнопка должна быть слева тогда? :)
<Vladgobelen> посмотри где у тебя курсор мыши чаще всего ;)
<[Raiden]> кисть отличн осправляется с правыми кнопками
<Vladgobelen> справляться она может даже если они будут справа-внизу
<[Raiden]> если бы мы мышку держали как джойстик, может быть было бы иначе. Но у нас она вниз лежит и двигает куда хочет
<Vladgobelen> это дело привычки
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0926/h_1348612833_3599419_8771bd5432.png
<[Raiden]> по поводу цветов и шрифтов )
<Vladgobelen> глаза сильно напрягает такое.. и зря цветовую индикацию ников вырубил
<Vladgobelen> оно сначала непривычно, а потом без этого никуда)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это может включу. ок
<Vladgobelen> да и любовь к темным темам у меня прошла еще лет 5 назад..
<[Raiden]> мне не очень нравится долг очитать на белом фоне. На сером или на таком ок.
<[Raiden]> на желтом полосатом тоже не хочу )
<tagezi> вичат - фореве )
<[Raiden]> у людей мног освоих привычек. Нужна срочн ошкола где всех научат строем ходить
<[Raiden]> ))
<olga__> jj
<olga__> оо рейдан
<olga__> ты мне нужен
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не.. просто нужно понимать свое тело.. учить физиологию, к примеру
<olga__> как мне в вайне шрифт повенять
<olga__> как мне в вайне шрифт поменять
<olga__> )))
<Vladgobelen> шрифты устанавливаются через вайнтрикс
<[Raiden]> мне смена пришла
<[Raiden]> помучай  Vladgobelen
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не выйдет.. я с женщинами не общаюсь в ирке
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: тфбу? )
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: жена
<[Raiden]> хаха
<tagezi> olga__: ты с прогой решила уже?
<tagezi> жена у тебяна работе должна быть в это время)
<Vladgobelen> О_О в дф есть АД!!!
<tagezi> а потом никто не заставляет )))
<[Raiden]> olga__: я чесно говоря не помню. обычн охватает устанвоки шрифтов от винды глобально в систему ,что бы вайн перестал как-то неверно отображать
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: жена сейчас спит... 10 утра.. но это не важно
<olga__> у меня почему то фонты разноцветные
<olga__> ))))
<olga__> в самой убунте все номрально
<olga__> а в вайне разноцветно
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: походу баг последних версий.. недавно встречал такое
<tagezi> olga__: у тебя какая версия стоит?
<olga__> самая последняя
<tagezi> 1.4 чо не катит?
<[Raiden]> olga__: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts и ещё можешь запустить winecfg и там вклчюить виртуалный рабочий стол. Так меньше вероятность что какой-то косяк прибьёт всю сессию.
<olga__> sppa
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: рулит вообще кроссовер
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: и етерсофт
<tagezi> olga__: у меня в 1.4 твоя прога запустилась нормально, это так кстати
<olga__> у меня похоже гловально с вайном беда какая то
<Vladgobelen> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3779975 но кроссовер нужно покупать или брать отсюда (а это незаконно и естественно делать никто не будет)
<Vladgobelen> а етерсофт можно заказать на их сайте официально _бесплатно_ и они предоставят хоть ебилды, хоть дебы, причем очень быстро
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: так что, остается только вайн
<tagezi> ну я им не пользуюсь уже давно.. не зачем
<Vladgobelen> вов без него не запустить..
<tagezi> сейчас поставил, потемтил и снёс
<Vladgobelen> а вот сейчас, например и для дварфов понадобилось
<tagezi> вов > /dev/null
<Vladgobelen> или для адвего плагиатус.. но там вообще етерсофтовский только
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: зря ты так.. игра действительно хорошая. Близзарды ошибок пока не делали
<Vladgobelen> или хотя бы та же Блэк Меса
<tagezi> иргы вообще в топку, они только время жрут
<olga__> Рейд
<olga__> у меня все стоит
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0925/h_1348593591_2052110_14df600a2c.jpeg  - кстати, а мусор на столе привык что слева.
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: ну, тогда и книги в топку и фильмы итд итп
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: учебники оставить нужно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нафига тебе мусор на стол? )
<[Raiden]> 4.2 кеды на скриншоте, тогда ещё небыло прикрепления значков к таскбару. Поэтмоу 2 панели.
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: Ты Бредбэри читал?
<tagezi> Vladgobelen: эм.. что-то знакомое...
<tagezi> наверное нет
<Vladgobelen> понятно
<Vladgobelen> забей
<tagezi> молоток подаришь? )
<[Raiden]> а я читал немного в детстве. Марсиансие истории и ещё что-то.
<[Raiden]> азимов мне больше нравится, лем, желязны и  т.д.
<[Raiden]> не в восторге от Бредбери )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я тоже читал, и библия, и кастанеду, и гари гарисона ))) до сих пор помню как в захлёб учитывался Юндрю Нортон
<tagezi> только это всёравно только потеря воремени
<[Raiden]> Ну, а что не потеря? )
<[Raiden]> уж лучше чем в ирц баги  обсуждать
<tagezi> а я и не обсуждаю.. я программку пишу.. нужно алгоритм придумать очередной.. мозг думает, а руки ему не мешают ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе мпать то не пора ещё? ))) ты вроде пол третьего сваливаешь обычно )
<[Raiden]> сча пойду уже )
<tagezi> лан.. все бб
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-26
<olga__> rere?)
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг.
<sharikoff> тормозила ты ubuntuhelp
<tagezi> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Fail!
<vladgobelen> Завидуйте, я нашел ДФ на русском.
<_d4vid> df?
<SergeyIT> это что? (
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/23.png
<|rapidsp|> особенно русский впечтляет внизу в консоли :)
<vladgobelen> |rapidsp|: Это виндовая версия. Ибо патчится только она. А в винде ср-1251
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а если запустить с 1251?
<vladgobelen> русский конечно слабоват, но словарь представляет собой текстовый файл и легко правится, если что
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: то будет отображаться нормально
<bosyi> ребята
<bosyi> подскажите название файл в котором прописываются драйвера для блокировки
<Redfield> Здрастите
<istorik> Приветствую. Проблема, апускаю школьный звонок crontabm с помощью mplayer, но звонок идет не весь, обрезается в начале. В кроне 23 строки.
<SergeyIT> istorik, а если не из крона?
<istorik> SergeyIT, если просто запустить скрипт играет нормально
<SergeyIT> скрипт покажи
<Redfield> Звонок для школьников ?
<istorik> #!/bin/bash
<istorik> #Зонок на урок
<istorik> mplayer zv.mp3
<Redfield> А у вас динамики везде стоят ?
<istorik> пробовал и #!/bin/bash и #!/bin/sh
<istorik> Да, через громкую связь по школе. Так эе планирую запустить оповещение через фесиваль
<SergeyIT> так попробуй -  mplayer zv.mp3 &
<Redfield> У нас звонки были электрические
<istorik> SergeyIT, а что даст это &
<chapt> ну так электрические тоже просто - контроллер с полевиком в зубы и вперед
<SergeyIT> может и ничего
<Redfield> мож дело в mplayer и попробовать что то вроде aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<tagezi> а зачем в крон пихать скрипт, разве mplayer zv.mp3?
<tagezi> не будет работоть?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, только пути указать надо
<istorik> где то читал что не рекомендуеться
<[sonuva]> чечектотут
<baronos> [sonuva]: ты чего консперируешься?)
<tagezi> istorik: это с чего это не рекомендуется? а типа запускать скрипт который запустит скрипт который запустит скрипт - рекомендуется?
<Redfield> почему обрезается интересно ...
<istorik> как бы это еще спровоцировать на другом пк =)
<[sonuva]> baronos: эт я спать уходил
<Redfield> ну в крон засунуть так же на другом пк
<[sonuva]> и чтоб люди знали, что это я
<istorik> проигрывает полостью
<SergeyIT> где?
<[sonuva]> SergeyIT: а чем aplay не помогает?
<istorik> на другом компе проигрывает полностью
<istorik> aplay вместо звонка выдал жуткий шум
<SergeyIT> а ОС одинаковые, с обновлениями?
<Redfield> а ты wav скормил в aplay или тот же mp3 ? :)
<istorik> mp3
<istorik> <SergeyIT>, нет к сожалению, там 10.04 тут 12.04
<Redfield> попробуй mp3 сконвертируй в wav
<SergeyIT> istorik, то есть тормозит 10.04?
<istorik> да
<SergeyIT>  istorik, когда то было такое с espeak (из крона), но с обновлениями прошло
<istorik> это что?
<SergeyIT> istorik, говорилка, запусти и печатай, услышишь
<istorik> она какая то не русская =)
<SergeyIT> с китайским акцентом могет, меня устраивает )
<istorik> фестиваль наверное лучше =)
<SergeyIT> может, только зачем, для сообщений и этого хватает
<baronos> образ *.img так же можно через dd записать на флешку?
<SergeyIT> dd пишет все... но не все при этом работает )
<baronos> ща, заcatим посмотрим :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34934
<|rapidsp|> дыра она и есть дыра
<Redfield> что уже кто поставил себе троя ?
<[Raiden]> это авторы проекта просто проверили архив
<[Raiden]> а так то в любых сорцах может быть ещё куча модификаций и закладок )
<[Raiden]> смотяр откуда скачали )
<vladgobelen> ну ну
<skai-falkorr> вечер наступил
<baronos> тада дада дам
<Redfield> целых 2.5 часа чат был тих
<baronos> burg прикольная штука, решил оставить её даже :)
<[Raiden]> мне нравится в опенсусе и магее что там по умолчанию груб с темой под тему дистра
<[Raiden]> сча покажу
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0926/h_1348670271_6456395_b50a43cc91.png
<baronos> у меня вот так примерно сейчас http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=burg+linux#/d5caltk
<skai-falkorr> а мне нравится в убунте то, что там груб по умолчанию не виден
<Redfield> в убунте ненравится что если система некорректно загрузилась , то груб перстаёт грузить до ручного нажатия
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> это как ? (
<baronos> ну груб не показывает, и если что то накрылось при загрузке, то нужно жмакать шифт чтоб груб появился
<SergeyIT> груб показывает
<baronos> нее
<Redfield> ну допустим грузится убунта , мы нажали ресет на системнике ... при следующей загрузке стоит меню груба , отсчёта нет
<Redfield> так и будет стоятть по enter не нажмёш
<SergeyIT> не понял все равно (
<SergeyIT> какой ресет... зачем ентер жамкать... (
<[Raiden]> жмите резет почаще )
<Redfield> =)
<SergeyIT> я не помню, где он (
<Redfield> в конфигах груба эту хрень править ломает каждый раз )
<Redfield> кто нибудь пробовал lowpass фильтр прикрутить на саб  в pulseaudio ?
<Redfield> что у всех обычныйе колонки ?
<Kyshtynbai> У меня ноушнеги
<SergeyIT> необычные
<Redfield> я запиkил через jack-rack
<Redfield> но громоздко это
<Redfield> как бы через pulseaudio обрезать частоты
<[Raiden]> А где связь между тем что ты хочешь и какие колонки у нас?
<[Raiden]> а.. для сабфуфера
<Redfield> интересовался ли кто нибудь как в линуксе обрезать частоты на канал саба  - вот связь
<[Raiden]> может просто в pavicontrol переключить вывод не в стерео?
<Redfield> и что получится ? :)
<[Raiden]> в режиме 4.1 , 5.1 и т.д. должен быть вывод на саб
<Redfield> да вывод есть , дело в том что на саб прут все частоты и нужен фильтр чтобы срезать всё что выше 100 герц
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=91396.0
<[Raiden]> хотя там фильтра нету
<Redfield> тут alsa и вообще про подмешивание каналов в канал саба  =)
<[Raiden]> посмотри это http://alsa.opensrc.org/Low-pass_filter_for_subwoofer_channel_%28HOWTO%29
<[Raiden]> то что альза - нормально. пульс только прослойка, альза - драйвер
<[Raiden]> хотя может донастройка пульса понадобится - не знаю
<Redfield> да это видел я , вот только как воткнуть между альсой и пульсом )
<[Raiden]> мне больше нечего добавить. можешь форум попробовать
<skai-falkorr> завтра выйдет бета2 образы
<Redfield> жалко unity2d выпиилили
<Redfield> этот llvmpipe тормозит жутко
<[Raiden]> угу, в вируталке у меня дрова не встали иксовые - слишком новые иксы
<[Raiden]> а софтовый композит - это лаг
<Redfield> ога у меня тоже , походу из за новых иксов
<[Raiden]> в прочем это касается только юнити.  Я использую кде, тут композит включается и отключается в любой момент. не нужны 2 разных версии де.
<baronos> хех, а у меня gala оконный манагер :)
<[Raiden]> поглазеть на хфце  софтового хватает впринципе. Что бы потом поплеваться и поставить хфце или кде
<[Raiden]> на юнити т.е. )
<Redfield> =
<[Raiden]> кино отвлекает
<Redfield> винфон кто нибудь юзал ?
<[Raiden]> это моё имхо конечно. Я нахожу иногда люедй которым нравится юнити. многие за примерно год успели привыкнуть
<[Raiden]> я - нет. И пока не получится. Только недавн оперешел  ссимбы на андройд
<Redfield> юнити добовольно таки юзабельный
<[Raiden]> там какие-то непонятыне штуки в нем. Линзы, док приваренный в левую часть, глобал меню.  И всё это поверх программ от гнома3 , котоыре от версии к версии станвоятся всё проще.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кому надо только видеть анимацию компиза и проверять твитор - оно конечн оок.
<Redfield> я год на gnome-shell сидел тоже нормально )
<[Raiden]> )
 * skai-falkorr думает оформить заказ на антиупорин для посетителей канала. судя по всему - тут многим он необходим
<Redfield> на федоре
<[Raiden]> баронос вон тоже хвалил  и где-то год сидел, а вчера скриншот элементари ос показал. Толи ему скучно, толи всетаки нехрена не устраивает.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и я сидел, правда мне хватил омесяца что бы всё препробовать и решить что не пойдёт.
<[Raiden]> имеется в виду мне лично не пойдёт.
<Redfield> там этот пульс прибит гвоздями к гномошелу , пришлось выковыривать хорошенько xnjs, на альсу перейти
<[Raiden]> у мен япульс продолжительное время работает нормально
<[Raiden]> первое время удялял тоже
<Redfield> ну я вот убунту поставил смотрю тоже нормально работает , заисключением того что ползунок саба регулируется вместе c обищим уровнем громкости
<Redfield> хз как исправить
<[Raiden]> у меня 2 канала. не знаю ) Подаришь саб - расскажу как )) Ну или пиши на форум, лучше даже на два, на linuxforum.ru до кучи
<Redfield> c двумя то проблем нет никаких  )
<skai-falkorr> аллилуя
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты уже начал говорить, что "тебе не пойдет" :) скоро ты сможешь говорить, что "кеды лучше всего только по моему ИМХО" :)
<[Raiden]> ну естественно имхо. Но я могу аргументирвоать, почему у меня такое имхо.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> это все равно останется твоим имхо. это как цвет майки.кому что нравится - тот то и считает лучше всего.
<skai-falkorr> так что сколько не аргументируй - оно все будет субъективной оценкой
<[Raiden]> есть вещи которые не очевидны сразу ,но становятся очевидны если логически поразмыслить или просто сравнить.
<[Raiden]> Ну и ест ьте кому тоже уже глаза открылись. Ядаже федорщики бывают с кде.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> вово
<skai-falkorr> снова ты упал в яму под названием "упоротый фанатик"
<skai-falkorr> а я только понадеялся на выздоровление
<tagezi> логика тоже субъективна, так как основана на субъективных посылах
<Redfield> кто нить юзал микротик ? от линукса сильно отличается ? я читал что на основе лиункса сделан ...
<[Raiden]> нет, это у тебя нету аргументов и ты обзываеш ьменя фанатиком. А я никуда не впадаю. Посмотри голосовалки на лоре.
<[Raiden]> там реальность )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: "открылись глаза", "голосовалка на лоре", "реальность"... ты упоротй фанатик и дальше только хуже
<[Raiden]> открылись глаза  не из фанатических рассуждений и лозунгов, а из-за логики и реальных фактов )
<[Raiden]> гном3 - мейд фор изи - вот это обман и фанатизм чистой воды.
<skai-falkorr> ты пытаешься выдать субъективное мнение за объективную оценку. это фанатизм
<skai-falkorr> так что прими две таблетки антиупорина:)
<[Raiden]> они даже не могут в интервью признать что ест ьооток людей. Фанатизм у них как пелена на глазах. Ничего ен видят.
<victor0000> http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm
<victor0000> :-D
<victor0000> наутилус открыл и убираю))))
<[Raiden]> можно легко проверить субъективное или объективное. де очень сложно, так что возьмем маленькую часть - терминал.
<[Raiden]> в консоле вкладка отделяется и прикрепляется, в гномовском только отделяется.  - консоле лучше субъективно или объективно?
<[Raiden]> :)
<deniska> [Raiden]: ты мне лучше скажи
<deniska> если в kонсоле выполнить команду при ширине в 80
<deniska> а потом развернуть терминал
<deniska> текст так и останется столбиком в 80 символов или таки разуплотнится?
<[Raiden]> даже не знаю. Сча проверим
<[Raiden]> останется как есть )
<[Raiden]> новые строки только выстраиваются под новый размер
<tagezi> как и в гноме
<tagezi> я даже не знал что вкладки можно отделить
<tagezi> ненужно оно мне
<tagezi> так что субъективко что это хорошо
<[Raiden]> может потому , что не нужно, а может потому что у тебя опыт небольшой или ты в дуалбуте часто бываешь )
<[Raiden]> А я например давно тут и бывает что удобно было отделить
<[Raiden]> бываи и удобно склеить 2 окна, если уже запущены
<tagezi> я даже не представляю зачем оно мне вдруг нужно станет
<[Raiden]> на саом деле есть и другие отличия. Я просто привёл одно
<[Raiden]> и все не в пользу гном-терминала
<tagezi> и все субъективны )
<[Raiden]> сча узнаем. В консоле можно горизонтально или вертикально разделить экран и видет ьсодержимое двух вкладок. В г-терминале нельзя.
<[Raiden]> консоле опять субъективно лучше или объективно?
<Redfield> в remmina можно прикреплять обратно вкладки
<tagezi> а зачем оно мне?
<[Raiden]> некотоыре вичат например пользуют. А в другом окне может быт ьвывод сборки. Или можно писат ьи собирать программу.
<[Raiden]> или мониторить сеть парой утилит
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну собираю я прогу в qtcreature ))) их моно в одном окне разделить попалам? )
<[Raiden]> и ещё можно просто не использовать. А в гноме если понадобитяс придется заменить терминал
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю что это. Я чаще собираю проги с консоли цмейк или гцц
<[Raiden]> make-kpkg иногда )
<tagezi> а мне влом прыгать в консоль для этого ) я в креаторе пишу в креаторе и запускаю
<[Raiden]> я могу продолжить. Преймущество не исчерпывается тем что я уже рассказал
<[Raiden]> но не буду пожалуй. Кому надо сам увидит ) Главно что вы наверное поняли, что преймущества функциональные не есть моё субъективное мнение.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они всё равно есть лишь твоё субъективное мнение )))) даже если тебе от них оооочень хорошо ))) не мы такие - мир такой...
<[Raiden]> мне хорошо только от того, что я использую ) а не от всег очто есть. Но хорошо т.к. что мне надо - реально есть. А не будет, обещают или когда-то было
<[Raiden]> ты сам qtcreator выбрал, а не софт для постройки гтк ифеса.
<[Raiden]> и не просто так
<tagezi> [Raiden]: но это моё субъективное мнение, некоторые пользуются чемто другим и верещат от радости
<[Raiden]> ну я и не отрицаю что такие есть ) Н окак бы, если встречаю что-то что не просто другое, а по всем параметрам лучше. То я не буду упираться )
<[Raiden]> если не по всем ,то по большинству
<[Raiden]> хехе, в магее обновлялка ругается на какую-то строку в перловом скрипте
<[Raiden]> couldn't open rpm db... Такое поведение явно не является лучшим )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0926/h_1348678003_6212269_0b6a5ddea0.png
<deniska> [Raiden]: раз размер остаётся, то консоль ничем не лучше гномтерминала
<deniska> табы всё равно не нужны :3
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> в маковском terminal.app строки магическим образом разуплотняются
<[Raiden]> много чем лучше != нету каких-то недостатков, может даже тех же.
<[Raiden]> но это не отменяет того что слева
 * [Raiden] вредный
<tagezi> ага )
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/691184/5f562942
<tagezi> интересно, а 8 гигов хватилобы? )
<baronos> жрет юнити то
<tagezi> нет, не оно,база данных
<baronos> яусненько :D
<andrey_> вы хомячки говорите что пользуетесь безопасной ос, в тоже время добавляю хз какие репозитории и устанавливая софт из них
<andrey_> добавляя*
<[Raiden]> тебе и текущих хватает, ест ьсвободная память
<baronos> хз, у меня нет репозиториев, что дает деб7 скачать/установить тому и радуюсь :D
<andrey_> лошара это буферы
<tagezi> о_О
<baronos> хехе самокритично "andrey_ | лошара это буферы"
<andrey_> кто кого пародирует разработчики qt creator или разрабы юнити
<[Raiden]> tagezi: почитай про wm swappiness может быть стоит параметр. будет поменьше свопить
<[Raiden]> стоит уменьшить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, тут в другом дело.. тут кривые руки )))
<tagezi> алгоритм нужно менять...
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> есть проблема с тачем. при запуске нетбука он по дефолту выключен, запускается через Fn+F7, пробовал скрипт, и еще команды запуска, все напрасно. кто то примерно такое победил?
<[Raiden]> системный монитор кстати попускай когда нагрузки нет. Он жрал сам прилично в гном2 и зная этот проект давно, я уверен что и сча так же.
<[Raiden]> я 1 время использовал от xfce , помимо htop
<[Raiden]> когда ещё был пользователем гнома.
 * baronos и было время, когда цвели тюльпаны, и пели кананады сверчи по-ночам, и был райден, и был гном2
<[Raiden]> я и птички со свечками и сча могут быть. Исчез только гном2. туда ему и дорога.. )
<baronos> да неее, подумаешь я свалил переждать гном3.6 на элементари :D
<baronos> [Raiden]: вот откровенно скажу, ппц они перемудрили с глобал акк и нижним треем. остальное по сути  так и соталось, но самое важно в жопу отправили
<baronos> но в отличии от других де, г3.6 не тормозит на нетбуке у меня. только тогда тормоза бывают когда хром запускаю.
<[Raiden]> к счастью большинство копутеров не нетбуки с атомами
<baronos> а меня радует что в элементари русский чел-к присутствует :)
<baronos> наконец тооооо, нашелся чел который написал расширение для терминала в гш, теперь оно выпадает сверху :D
<ghabit> Hello. Anyone uses unity? Посоветуйте faq по юнити какой-нибудь пожалуйста.
<ghabit> Как-то... слишком непривычно.
<ghabit> Как бы разобраться
<baronos> всмысле по настройке юнити?
<[Raiden]> ghabit: некоторые настройкий доступны через настройщик компиза ccsm или твикеры такие как myunity. Остальное сам ищи.
<baronos> ghabit: вот тут всякую можно глянуть http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<ghabit> Размер главного меню менять нельзя?
<ghabit> Я буквально пару вопросов задам.
<ghabit> 2. Панель слева не изменяет размер | не прячется?
<baronos> ghabit: меняет размер панель, когда поменяешь размер иконок, а спрятать можно в настройках экрана
<ghabit> А ничо так.
<ghabit> :)
<ghabit> Главное поразбираться и не делать поспешных выводов как я понял.
<baronos> угу
<baronos> ghabit: на ПК c разрешением 1280х1024 меня тошнит от юнити, а на нетбуке 1366х768 вообще прям нормуль :D
<Nor8> Потому что для нетбуков и планшетов затачивали это "творение" ))
<baronos> гш отвратительно для нетбука, хотя не тормозит гад
<baronos> я сегодня андройд4 на нетбуке запустил, вот где подосрали, сделал я вывод :D конечно быстро работает, но это не мышевозная де
<baronos> пальцетыкная это точно не юнити с гш
<ghabit> baronos, а почему тошнит? Что конкретно раздражает?
<baronos> ghabit: то что гш для квадратного экрана удобно, а юнити наобород
<baronos> т
<ghabit> baronos, скрыванием панели не лечится/?
<baronos> ghabit: честно не люблю юнити :D
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<[Raiden]> на 1366х768 юнити по иде хуже. Мог бы быть длинный док, а вместо этого ещё короче чем на 1280х1024
<[Raiden]> не туда приклеили
<tagezi> угу, жаль рфйден хотя и пользователь библиотек qt нифига в них не понимает ))))
<[Raiden]> а пользователю и никчему
<tagezi> райден* )
<baronos> [Raiden]: не не не, на первом разрешении прям отлично, а вот на крвадратном 1280х1024 ппц
<baronos> [Raiden]: а с гш наоборот
<[Raiden]> продай оба девайса и купи 22 дюйма моник за 6к рублей. Тогда будет счастье
<tagezi> пойду перезагружусь. виндузятники говорят от всех проблем помогает )))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> вот что меня растроило сейчас в гш3.6 дак это трей с иконками в 56 размера и панелью в 3см
<[Raiden]> или 23
<fly-away> hi2all
<[Raiden]> baronos: а сделай скриншот этого трея.
<[Raiden]> если не лень
<ghabit> baronos, я кстати тоже gnome-shell пользую. Мне очень нравится реализация рабочих столов справа.
<baronos> [Raiden]: может оно и классно, но мне нужно нат нетбуке одна прога с винды для ставок и все, а на де мне пофиг. :D а дома мне 19 хватает с гш :D
<baronos> [Raiden]: ща погодь :)
<ghabit> baronos, с другой стороны в gnome-shell нету всех этих фишечек типа аплетов погоды, контроль плеера в кнопке звука и т.д.
<ghabit> Щасвирнусь.
<baronos> ghabit: все это есть в гш
<ghabit> baronos, how?
<ghabit> Расскажи пожалуйста.
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<baronos> ghabit: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/55/media-player-indicator/ https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/438/mpris-22-player-indicator/ https://github.com/simon04/gnome-shell-extension-weather
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ты бизнесмен?
<baronos> [Raiden]: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-26%2022%3A10%3A33.png
<ghabit> baronos, как узнать какие плееры будут с этим работать?
<[Raiden]> понятно , спс.
<baronos> ghabit: хз, у каждого расширения есть ссылка на гитхаб там смотри.
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну как бы нет, но играю на бирже
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, я студенту ставил когда то, работало (в 10.04)
 * baronos ппц, вот и день прошел, а интернет мтс за 390р на 4гига кончился. да чтоб они горели в аду все твари, кроме мегафона.
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Реклама*
<baronos> монополия нужна
<Sergey_IT> а мегафон что?
<victor0000> http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm
<baronos> victor0000: хорошь флудить дебианом
<victor0000> да, я сделал xdotool м javascript
<victor0000> и*
<Sergey_IT> скоро все через веб работать будем
<Sergey_IT> а виктор - это похоже робот, отвечающий на форуме на интересном языке
<victor0000> Sergey_IT: да роботу, я не культурно.
<Sergey_IT> но читать забавно ;)
<victor0000> Sergey_IT: не могу, просио пишу вывод язык програмировано, а не културный не умею.
 * baronos стакан укусил
<Sergey_IT> baronos, расслабся )
<baronos>  Sergey_IT погоди, я тут высказываю мнение по г3.6 :D не могу расслаблятся ЖВ
<baronos> :D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, опять кому-то впариваешь г ? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: на скрине справа это открытые приложения? оно всегда висит или по кнопке появляется
<victor0000> http://viaccessfree.biz/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=34790
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто тут программированием балуется?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: справа это рабочие столы
<baronos> Sergey_IT: нее, я пытаюсь повлиять на гш :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: что бы не забыть на каком что?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: верхнее это раб стол 1, ну и при открывании окон приложений на раб столах отдельно прибавляет еще один раб стол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть предложение, на основе базы от myrulib сделать в opds сервер
<artus> нафига?
<artus> итак их вагон и маленькая тележка
<[Raiden]> 1 имидж, масса вариантов... http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0926/h_1348685936_8398981_3b7a38f5bc.png
<[Raiden]> то чего нет в убунте
<Sergey_IT> victor0000, я апачем не пользуюсь
<baronos> we should be showing album art there in the latest rhythmbox IIRC :D ппц
<baronos> я в шоке
 * [Raiden] np: Deep Forest - Sweet Lullaby ( album: World Mix  year: 1993 )
<[Raiden]> это наверное как-то так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: кроме calibre не нашел
<Nor8> [Raiden] Так это давно у сусе, и ц федоры
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал там это всю их жизнь )
<[Raiden]> это я показал тем кто мог не видеть
<[Raiden]> совместимость с бтр, установщик сам создает несколько подтомов, что бы потом можно было их снапшотить. В убунте проще, там два подтома создаются @ корень и @home
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0926/h_1348686249_2753320_33a311531b.png
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Все-равно убунту дружелюбнее к пользователю в целом,  немного, но обогнала сусе
<[Raiden]> может быть...
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: За счет ппа
<[Raiden]> я на обс пробовал собирать, научился меньше чем за пол дня )
<[Raiden]> хотя по готовым пакетам убунта лучше
<Nor8> Там пакман есть, и собирать не нужно
<[Raiden]> это ты арч вспомнил? )
<[Raiden]> или где там
<Nor8> сек
<baronos> ч
<baronos> тфу блин
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://packman.links2linux.org/
<[Raiden]> это просто 1 из репов на обс
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Репы есть в списке, можешь включить
<tagezi> Nor8: а там пакеты имеющие выпуски имеются? )
<Nor8> tagezi: Не совсем твой вопрос понятен )))
<tagezi> да я просто штук 20 пакетов посмотрел, а там везде надпись "Этот пакет не имеет выпусков"
<olga__> Тазеди
<olga__> ПМчик плиз
<Nor8> tagezi: ЧТо то не пойму, как ты смотрел ))
<Nor8> tagezi: Где там про выпцски?
<Nor8> выпуски*
<[Raiden]> страница старая похоже. пакеты надо искать не там , а на http://software.opensuse.org/
<[Raiden]> на странице мусор за 2011 год
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну может быть, давно не смотрел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Проставил уже виртуалку?
<[Raiden]> ставится пока )
<[Raiden]> с лхде на бтрфс. как насмотрюсь сверху кеды поставятся.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Расскажешь потом про стабильность, а то последняя версия, которую я смотрел, чихала и кашляла ))
<[Raiden]> ну, ок )
<[Raiden]> у меня кубунта ещё есть на бтр. Снапшоты при установке пакетов пашут если пакет 1 доставить
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так же как и федора, свежо, но кривенько )))
<tagezi> Nor8: http://packman.links2linux.org/package/arachne
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Бтр такой же медленный, или оптимизировали уже?
<[Raiden]> вот это сложно сказать по виртуалке я не заметил разницы )
<[Raiden]> на форониксе есть тест вс в 12.10 кажется
<Nor8> tagezi: Ну значит все, прикрыли обновления )))
<[Raiden]> фс
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/RF5Pqirs3OQ/vr.php
<Nor8> tagezi: Или включили в основные репы, смотри там
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  В очередной раз думаю, что было бы неплохо допилить рейзер 4 )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И тут натыкаюсь на ссылку )))   http://packman.links2linux.org/
<[Raiden]> Её не включат по умочланию, так что  можно забыть
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Сорри, вот она )))   http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE5MzA
<[Raiden]> какие-то мужики старый патч портировали. на лоре было
<[Raiden]> в целом развитие застопорилось
<[Raiden]> и даже если было бы, по умолчанию не включат
<[Raiden]> уже давно бы могли
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Посмотри, порадуйся )))    http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1210_win7_nvidia1&num=3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> гуд
<Nor8> Думаю, это потому, что в кде нормально отключение композита происходит
<[Raiden]> наверное. Тут можно отключать для фуллскрина
<Nor8> Да и сама де лучше оптимизирована
<[Raiden]> люди говорят жрёт много ) Я не знаю какие ещё могут быть причины при наличии такого де использовать другое.
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> причина - привычка
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Жрет как винда почти )))
<Nor8> Но с 4 гига памяти, как минимум, спасают ))
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: как второе де надо ставить и иногда смотреть. Тогда  возможно очевидные преймущества пересилят привычки. К тому же гном3 и юнити не такие старые что ыб совсем привыкнуть
<pr0mode> я про старыйдобрый гном говорю
<pr0mode> вот привык я к классичекскому гному ещё с 8.04 и до сих пор не могу перейти на другое окружение, всё как-то не так кажется
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> мне было просто уйти. Я никогда не видел  в гноме особых заслуг. И с кде был знаком раньше, фактичеки 1.1.2
<[Raiden]> с версии*
<pr0mode> пробовал кеды, не покатило
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю "я привык" если не считать винды, то у меня 3 окружения )
<[Raiden]> вот компиз был реальной инновацией и ещё каноникловские индикаторы вместо трея. Но и то и другое  не часть проекта гном , к тому же компиз может работат ьвместо квина в кде.
<[Raiden]> даже сча
<tagezi> и все нормально юзаются ))
<pr0mode> tagezi, привык - это когда глаз к одному и тому же образу привык )))
<tagezi> pr0mode: это плохо )
<pr0mode> tagezi, ну каждому своё )
<tagezi> закостинелость образуется.. развитие прекращается )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это ты развитием называешь?
<pr0mode> так чтоб развите никогда не прекращалосьнужно по де прыгатькак сайгак?))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нет, но память тренируется ))
<baronos> де должна быть одна, а вот ПО должен быть выбор
<pr0mode> baronos, совершенно с вами согласен, уважаемый ))
<Nor8>  baronos: С чего это одна?
<Sergey_IT> де не имеет значения, можно проги и из терминала запускать
<[Raiden]> не хочу прыгать ещё 1 вещь из-за которой я перешел. Меня не особо радует количество форков гнома ) Хотя не только это конечно.
<Nor8>  baronos: Вышел кривой гном 3 и все сидят?
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, допилят
<Nor8> Год уже "допиливают" )))
<tagezi> Nor8: ничего, выйдет кривой кде и все слезут )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: не скажи, я вот многго де перепробовал за два дня, и толко онда де мне приглянулась. в ней все удоюно все просто и даже проще чем в юнити и гш. это элементари
<[Raiden]> баронос верно говорит. но по факту де стало только больше, ещё дальше от одна чем раньше.
<[Raiden]> а тем временем кде - де с 1996 года )
<baronos> мне мама даже сказала, вот тут мне понятно и просто ориентироватся
<Sergey_IT> человек привыкает ко всему
<[Raiden]> твоя мама не ходила дальше превью. Если бы ей пришлось хавту про гсеттингс читать мнение уже было бы другим.
<baronos> не спорю, но когда тебе дают то что удобно изначально онор лучше уже по-определению
<fly-away> отцы
<fly-away> кто-нибудь шарит в ldconfig?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fly-away> окай
<tagezi> man ldconfig
<baronos> [Raiden]: элементари оказался элементарным, есть меню приложений, есть настройки, есть док. и грузится быстрее юнрити и гш у меня на пк 45сек всего
<fly-away> не видится симлинк на либу внутри /usr/lib/app/
<fly-away> а если либа и симлинк лежат в /usr/lib
<fly-away> то всё ок
<fly-away> приложение видит симлинк нужной версии
<fly-away> что за фигня?
<baronos> !enter | fly-away
<ubuntuhelp> fly-away: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> fly-away, утяпроблемасэнтером?
<[Raiden]> не знаю , а ls -la на симлинк точно  тугда указывает? и путь полный?
<[Raiden]> туда*
<fly-away> точно
<fly-away> всё с этим ровно
<fly-away> видимо там какие-то хитрые правила
<fly-away> в ldconfig
<artus> @kick fly-away флуд моде выключаемс
<[Raiden]> тогда не варю )  добавь саму подпапку в
<[Raiden]> ,kby
<[Raiden]> блин
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно
<baronos> балдею каогда так бывает :D
<Nor8> Недремлющий артус  флудера кикнул с канала )))
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> ))
<artus> я вот вас ща нафиг всех перекикаю за срач, вот тогда буит тишина и порядок )
<_d4vid> :)
<baronos> artus: тавай, накажи меня :D
<pr0mode> artus, чёт ты сегодня добрый слишком ))
<artus> прям бабки под окном собрались, и косточки перемывают :)
<Sergey_IT> так все работает (
<tagezi> артус кофе сварил небось )) вот пока кофеин не выйдет из крови... ))
<baronos> кстати, сегдня кто то говорил про терминаол который после ресайза подстраивает строки?
<tagezi> да, динис
<baronos> вот, пантеон-терминал вроде так делает
<[Raiden]> мне нравитя что в сусе можно выбрать мышкой инитскрипты или НМ сетью будет управлять http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0927/h_1348689676_4775949_8ed3813edc.png
<artus> @voice [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> кому че еще нравитцо? :D
<Nor8> ))
<baronos> мне юнити :D
<Sergey_IT> мне ничего не нравится (
<[Raiden]> Конкурентов надо знать в лицо )
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> всем ночи, завтра арбайтен
<artus> [Raiden], заведи на форуме целую ветку и мы будем ходить в нее и поклонятцо тебе )) а тут завязывай разводить ромашку, нравитцо\ненравитцо
<pr0mode> эхх, весело с вами, но надо реферат делать ((
<Sergey_IT> pr0mode, копи/пастить?
<[Raiden]> ну так все же так пишут. Почему тебя не смущает когда пишут что нравится юнити , гном или даже пантеон?
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> Sergey_IT, рефераты так не пишутся
<Sergey_IT>  pr0mode, так даже дисеры сейчас пишутся
<artus> [Raiden], потому что они 1н раз высказались - и все, а ты уже который месяц успокоитцо не можеш)
<Nor8> Он сектантъ )))
<artus> да пусть, его право)
<Nor8> Его лечить нужно, галоперидолом ))))
<pr0mode> Sergey_IT, нужно же исследование провести, углубится в тему, прочитать много источников и т.д., а копипастить - скучно
<Sergey_IT> pr0mode, и так и так скучно (
<[Raiden]> artus: со мной общаются, задают вопросы. Я отвечаю. )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чо-то ты сегодня многословен и с плохим настроением )
<pr0mode> Sergey_IT, ну учиться - это и есть скука
<artus> ты разводиш срач, а не отвечаеш) в большенстве случаев, хотя есть исключения :)
<[Raiden]> срач это ругань.
<artus> так, кофе пить )
<[Raiden]> а со мной ругаешся только ты
<[Raiden]> и скай бывает
<tagezi> скай со всем бывает ругаеца )
<[Raiden]> во тименно )
<baronos> ребята, давайте жыть дружно
<Sergey_IT> началось обсуждение опов....
<^DEMOSS^> народ помогите плиз. что то я забыл как фтпшник делать. Я создаю пользователя в линуксе, добавляю его в группы root  \  www-data, домашняя директория /var/www/site/USERNAME , #chown -R www-data:root /var/www   #chmod 775 /var/www
<^DEMOSS^> не могу загрузить файло в каталоги
<^DEMOSS^> Где ошибся ?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, причем тут рут? причем тут вввдата?
<artus> вот такие строители работають на оборонку :)
<^DEMOSS^> Я не помню точно, но чтобы корректно работал сайт, нужно чтобы был доступ nginx  до файла - соответственно группа www-data  должна была быть или правообладателем должен быть юзер ввв-дата
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: а кем ты заходиш ьпо фтп?
<[Raiden]> логи фтп сервера смотри и логи доступа к компу
<artus> причем тут сайт к фтп?
<^DEMOSS^> пользователемusrname
<^DEMOSS^> пользователем %usrname
<pr0mode> artus, он наверное хочет через вэб получить доступ к содержимому каталога
<^DEMOSS^> да нет
<artus> он сам незнает че он хочет
<[Raiden]> а у тебя файлы принадлежат пользователю www-data и гурппе root
<pr0mode> ну по логике - это очень на фтп похоже ))
<[Raiden]> тот кем ты логинишся должен быть или в группе или этим юзером
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/vsftpd_setup.txt.html иди кури буквы)
<[Raiden]> только лучше имет ьдругую группу для таких задач. Но это уже сам себе ссзб
<^DEMOSS^> так вот %username  в группах рут и ввв-дата
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, на фтп давать рута? подсказал кто или сам придумал? ))
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю ) может фтп только раздает твои файлы. Смотри конфиги и логи.
<^DEMOSS^> мне нужно чтобы группа www-data  могла создавать и записывать в файлы в каталогах пользователей
<artus> причем тут фтп?
<tagezi> причем тут рут?
<^DEMOSS^> О ЧЕРТ, иногда полезно спать )))   allowoverride off ----> allowpverride ON  ))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> не стоит фанатеть просто, будет утро, будет решение...
<baronos> !fanatic
<ubuntuhelp> Фанатизм не нужен. Ubuntu - инструмент, а не объект поклонения. Если вы этого не понимаете - !notforyou
<artus> ну че, норм, впилить владельца на фтп рута, запилить на папку аплоада права 777, как реальные пацаны, а потом ходить и спрашивать чего оно все поломалось
<artus> *на www
<^DEMOSS^> да нет. Конфиг правильный
<^DEMOSS^> я в пример поставил
<^DEMOSS^> Я так понял я в принципе правильный порядок вещей делаю ?  Создал группу - вписал в нее юзеров, chown -R www-data:USERGROUP /var/www   #chmod 775 /var/www ?
<artus> рукалицо
<artus> хотя делай как те нравится)
<pr0mode> http://habrahabr.ru/company/pt/blog/152365/   забавно ...
<^DEMOSS^> у меня proftpd
<pr0mode> гррр, свет в доме вырубился
<Sergey_IT> pr0mode, упс спасает
<pr0mode> Sergey_IT, к сожелению нет упса
<Sergey_IT> это черевато...
<pr0mode> знаю...
<tagezi> ноут хорошая вещб для работы
<tagezi> 4,3 часа автономной работы
<pr0mode> дома это не нужно
<tagezi> ну не скажи)
<tagezi> можно спокойно закончить то что начал )
<Sergey_IT> ноут не для работы, а для мобильности
<tagezi> у меня выбора нет
<pr0mode> ну это да,а вообще, ну нафиг эта мобильностьдома нужна? ))
<pr0mode> в туалет его чтоли с собой таскать?
<tagezi> нет, на кухню
<pr0mode> и засрать его там? ))
<tagezi> я например, днём перед теликом, ночью на кухне )
<pr0mode> то есть батарею гоняешь туда сюда
<pr0mode> через год или полтора станет мало держать
<tagezi> если из сети не вынимать -тот же эфект
<tagezi> а так у меня ощущение что она раскочалась )))
<Sergey_IT> не скажи...
<pr0mode> а если дома ноут и от сети постоянно работает, то проще батареювытащить и разв месяц цикл прогнать
<tagezi> когда купил весной 2 с половиной держала при техже задачах
<Sergey_IT> 2,5 года - время практически не изменилось
<tagezi> сейчас 4:20 - 4:40
<[Raiden]> сравнивалка снапшотов, до кучи дефолтное лхде http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0927/h_1348693314_3136706_23c92f11a2.png
<tagezi> да, лхде стондартное, как в дебиане ))
<[Raiden]> как апту указываетя битность пакета?
<tagezi> апт-гет?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 мультиарч. допустим я хочу поставить 32бит версию баша
<[Raiden]> как указать?
<tagezi> прикольно... я не в курсе... пошёл читать ман
<[Raiden]> баш может и не дублируется, но не суть, любой другйо пакет
<[Raiden]> скорее всего так libxrender1:i386
<tagezi> -a
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga:~/Documents$ aptitude search bash
<[Raiden]> i   bash                                   - GNU Bourne Again SHell
<[Raiden]> p   bash:i386                              - GNU Bourne Again SHell
<tagezi> или так --host-architecture
<[Raiden]> это похоже на догадки )
<tagezi> это в мане )
<[Raiden]> маны наверное старые.
<[Raiden]> судя по гуглу как я сказал
<[Raiden]> name:i386
<tagezi> наверное
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0927/h_1348695436_8124565_a235bfd8f5.png - пашет. Твои опцции дял чего-то другого
<[Raiden]> сам спросил ,сам овтетил ) спать пойду )
 * tagezi ушёл есть
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-27
<olga__> рейден спит?)
<Redfield> 1
<Redfield> кто не спит ?
<fresh_fm> f
<fresh_fm> доброго времени суток всем! не могу в "вине" запустить игру "ворд танкс", при запуске игры выскакивает голубое окно, и не чего не происходит. Кто подскажет в чем трабл?
<fresh_fm> все как бы делал по инструкции вот тут; http://worldoftanks.ru/community/soft/show/1392/
<fresh_fm> меня кто слышет?
<rapidsp> врядли
<fresh_fm> а ты шаришь в  "вине"?
<rapidsp> в форуме смотри там таких тем полно
<fresh_fm> да все сделал по инструкции. уже 2 суток мучаюсь
<fresh_fm> программы запускает а игру нет..
<rapidsp> forum.ubuntu.ru
<fresh_fm> нет там такого
<fresh_fm> если бы было то сюда бы не приходил
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34945
<Redfield> зб чё
<Redfield> ждём федору )
<_d4vid> сказал бы ждём ппа а не федору)
<Redfield> ну  тоже полне жизнеспособно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> че то оно прям как зеленый робот на планшете
<Redfield> годно
<Redfield> хотя надопосмотреть на nautilus что они оттуда выпиилили
<baronos> хз, нормальный наутилус 3.6
<baronos> только придется подпилить трей. а в целом ниче можно юзать
<Redfield> а что там c треем ?
<baronos> он большой, ща буду под себя тему ковырять.а вот темная тема в стиле тотема гуд.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наутилус еще больше мимикрировал под finder
<baronos> http://goo.gl/Lv1PO
<baronos> курсор бы выдернуть из андройд4 и было бы отлично
<Redfield> главное чтобы не выпилили возможно подключатся к сетевым файловым системам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Redfield: там про какое то облако упоминается )
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> у кого то из присутствующих есть опыт использования john the ripper с aircrack-ng ?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Redfield> шалом
<SergeyIT> ого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/4i7cvbj3v/ :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они оказывается царапаные
<SergeyIT> и червивые
<SergeyIT> падаль, в общем
<dazzgt> всем привет. помогите люди добрые с настройкой сети) настраиваю на нетбукен через графический интерфейс все нормально, перетыкаю провод в комп где ubuntu server настраиваю в interfaces ip, netmask, gateway и d resolv.conf прописываю dns не работает
<chapt> dazzgt: что значит не работает? что ifconfig выдает?
<chapt> какая версия убунты?
<chapt> если 12.04 то днс в resolv.conf не работает
<dazzgt> версия сервера 12.04 . пытался настроить через interfaces  dns но не уверен что правильно делал
<chapt> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184435.0
<dazzgt> при попытке сделать нетворкинг рестарт выдает misplaced option
<Redfield> криво вписал что то)
<Redfield> через интерфейс настраиваешь ?
<dazzgt> настроил судя по тому что пишут верно. да через него
<Redfield> изначаль но как настраивал сеть через /etc/network/interfaces или через графический интерфейс ?
<dazzgt> изначально настраивал на нетбуке через графический чтобы проверить что работает интернет(ибо сперва провайдер тупил) убедившись что настройки работают переткнул провод и вбил их в интерфейсес
<Redfield> покажи что у тебя получилось в /etc/network/interfaces )
<dazzgt> при рестарте пишет ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file
<dazzgt> сек
<dazzgt> http://pastebin.com/JfYnM9eQ
<dazzgt> но я так думаю все дело именно в ошибке которую пишет при рестарте. команды пишу из под рута
<Redfield> ну бутник компьютер
<Redfield> перезагрузи
<dazzgt> пробовал
<Redfield> тоесть у тебя в файле xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx и -/-     ?
<Redfield> first ip , second ip
<dazzgt> нет) имел ну не настройки же прова мне вбивать в паблик) а -/- как правило значит повторение) укорачивал чтобы снова не писать ххх.ххх.ххх.ххх
<dazzgt> а фирст сэконд это имелось ввиду первый ип днс и второй
<Redfield> ifconfig что показывает ?
<dazzgt> нашел косяк, раскоментировал коментарий нечаянно. сейчас пробую все перезапустить
<tagezi> привет )
<dazzgt> при рестарте теперь пишет RTNETLINK answers: file exists
<dazzgt> ye b jib,re gjlyznbz bynthatqcf
<dazzgt> и ошибку поднятия интерфейса
<Redfield> ifconfig -a что говорит ?
<dazzgt> теперь у моего соединения есть айпишник и неправильная маска сети
<dazzgt> ну привильно) я вместо нетмаск нетворк написал)
<dazzgt> есть коннект)
<dazzgt> спасибо)
<fly-away> привет! народ, кто-нибудь собирал пакеты для убунты? пакет, который работает сразу в нескольких версиях это ок или надо делать для каждой версии свой?
<dazzgt> теперь осталось инте в локалку раздать)
<SergeyIT> fly-away, как я понимаю, от зависимостей зависит
<toxa> всем привет, а как в unity в меню поиска сделать так, чтобы там через него можно было бы запустить скрипт, который есть в окружении path и запускается через консоль
<baronos> альт+ф2 и скрипт а скрипт в /bin
<toxa> ааа... всё... я то думал это одно и то же... а оказывается по alt+f2 совсем другое открывается
<Redfield> да и обычное меню поиска запускает команды
<dazzgt> у меня в процессе раздачи инета в локалку появился еще вопрос. настраиваю по статье http://oss-it.ru/129 . там в конце про автозагрузку параметров иптэйблс не совсем понятно. Мне в интерфейсес это вместо настроек адаптера записать?
<Redfield> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules  это дописать в interfaces
<tech-desk> Как написано так и делай
<tech-desk> Это сделано там,но вместо настроек не надо делать
<dazzgt> дописал, перезагрузил все работает)
<dazzgt> а как лучше поднять раид 1 софтовый чтобы если основной диск вылетит со второго грузилось?
<dazzgt> смотрел мдадм но как я понял по передаваемым параметрам он будет только sda1 в sdb1 копировать, а хотелось бы sda в sdb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> софтовый наверно никак. потому как прога обслуживающая рейд разве не на этих дисках слетит?
<dazzgt> чтобы точная копия была
<Redfield> надо было ставить c самого начала на raid ставить c alternate диска
<dazzgt> поподробнее плиз? если не лень будет я могу после работы задержаться как нить и все переставить. конфиги скопирую просто.
<dazzgt> или лучше не заморачиваться и в случае чего просто груб поставить на второй жесткий диск?
<Redfield> ну когда ставишь c alternate диска убунты там дебиановский инсталлятор , в нём можно разбить диск на raid тома и на них уже ставить операционку
<tech-desk> Да,разбиваешь диски,ставишь им использовать для рейдов,а потом собираешь свой софтварный рейд массив)
<tech-desk> ничего супер сложного)
<dazzgt> я тут подумал...диски новые, нагрузка на них не сверх большая. пройдет года 3 минимум прежде чем они откажут, а в это время я уже буду явно в другом месте работать. Пускай следующий программист выполняющий роли админа это разгребает, а я ему 
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dazzgt: вот что б на том месте куда ты уйдешь админ думал так же :)
<Redfield> :)
<dazzgt> на следующем месте я хрен снова соглашусь совмещать обязанности админа без прибавки к жалованию)
<dazzgt> а еще я понял что туплю( ибо какого если локалка с инетом подняты я до сих пор сижу с нетбуком у сервера.  putty пришло твое время !!! :)
<Legun> программист исполняющий обязанности администратора :) (сочуствую), но уверен что на другом месте работы ты встретишь администратора исполняющего обязанности программиста :)
<tech-desk> только шел,только хардкор
<Archi> Доброго времени суток, товарищи
<Archi> Кто-нибудь может помочь победить демона samba? Уже вторые сутки не сплю, никак его не домучаю
<baronos> нужен левел 50 минимум, магом со скиллом огненный шар. ну и спутников прокаченых. лучником проще победить скорость атаки больше :)
<dazzgt> а что не так?
<dazzgt> \я щас тоже самбу мучаю)
<Archi> не могу подключиться с виндовой машины
<Redfield> а что пишет винда ?
<dazzgt> и как это происходит?
<Archi> Невозможно подключиться к //имя_моего_компа. Говорит что нет прав
<Archi> Я пытаюсь расшарить без парольной авторизации 2 папки, которые к тому же еще и на ntfs разделе
<Redfield> гостевой доступ врубил в самбе ?
<Archi> Вроде да. Я там что только не делал
<Redfield> ну скидывай smb.conf на paste.bin
<Archi> Можно ссылку на форум? Я уже там тему создал
<Redfield> кидай )
<Archi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=202698.msg1534463#msg1534463
<Redfield> добавь guest ok = yes в конфиг каждой шары
<Redfield> рядом c public = yes
<Archi> сейчас попробую
<Archi> Та же беда
<Redfield> а слеши //имя_моего_компа такие ?
<artus> самбу передерни, и права на каталоги выдай чтоб пускало
<Archi> Не могу выдать права на каталог, так как он на ntfs диске
<Archi> А самбу перезапускаю после каждого редактирования конфига
<Redfield> >Archi c винды слеши такие набираешь   \\ или такие // ?
<artus> usershare allow guests = yes  есть такая фишечка ?
<Archi> Слеши виндовые набираю \\
<artus> Archi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230382/ что так, что так, что так, пускает всех и отовсюду
<Archi> usershare allow guests = yes есть, в глобальных
<artus> ну знать должно работать)
<artus> я свой конфиг тяну обычно из системы в систему, и видят шары все, от телефонов до разномастных вендов
<artus> а вообще логи смотри )
<Archi> А пользователей никак не настроиваешь?
<artus> неа
<Archi> Хмм, попробую твой конфиг, может что и получится, по крайней мере с папками на ext4 разделе
<skai-falkorr> так.все.завтра надо будет на работе прослушать две новеллы. а то еще три новые вышли
<[Raiden]> на лесной тропинке встретил. http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0927/h_1348753837_9808339_47e6aea95a.jpeg
<[Raiden]> думаю что гадюка , а там фиг знает
<skai-falkorr> уж
<skai-falkorr> а я в первую очередь подумал о hobo that rapes you
<[Raiden]> у ужа желты уши на бошке
<skai-falkorr> я плохого мнения о наших лесах
<skai-falkorr> на гадюку не тянет.слишком мал
<skai-falkorr> или там не хватает масштабной линейки
<[Raiden]> у этой небыло. Она морду повернула и  зашипела перед тем как уползти
<skai-falkorr> а грибы то нашел?
<[Raiden]> http://www.rosfoto.ru/shop/photo/14947/
<[Raiden]> не много корзинку примерно. Сошли они.
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> но вернемся к вопросу, который я собирался задать позавчера
<skai-falkorr> есть куча графических файлов. разных форматов
<skai-falkorr> с именем вида ###-00000000-ав8а7.&&& где ### - единое трехбуквенное начало, нули - это набор чисел (8 штук строго), последнее - рандомный набор буквоцифр, ну а & - это формат
<skai-falkorr> надо превратить это в 00000000.&&&
<skai-falkorr> подскажите строченцию на баше
<[Raiden]> с первого - по конец строки надо сохранить. остается регексп намутить )
<skai-falkorr> вообще не по конец.а только числовой блок между двумя тире
<skai-falkorr> 8 цифер
<skai-falkorr> строго с 5 по 12 символ названия
<skai-falkorr> ну и формат
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> echo "###-00000333000-ав8а7.&&&" |sed -E 's/.*-(.*)-.+/\1/'
<[Raiden]> с - по - сколько символов внутри всеравно
<skai-falkorr> ну а как это применить к директории с около 200 файлов?
<[Raiden]> find . -type f  |while reax x ;do  echo "$x" |sed -E 's/.*-(.*)-.+/\1/' ;done
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> read
<[Raiden]> или mv ${x} $(echo "$x" |sed -E 's/.*-(.*)-.+/\1/)
<[Raiden]> для повторения нужен список и цикл в общем
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: find . -type f  |while read x ;do  mv ${x} $(echo "$x" |sed -E 's/.*-(.*)-.+/\1/') ;done
<skai-falkorr> вот это почти идеально
<skai-falkorr> тока а где расширение файлов?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> а то как то без него не торт
<[Raiden]> а расширения разные или 1
<skai-falkorr> два
<skai-falkorr> жпг и пнг
<skai-falkorr> хотяяяя
<skai-falkorr> в половине папок жпг
<skai-falkorr> в половине пнг
<skai-falkorr> и в одной десятка два жпг, остальное пнг
<[Raiden]> а не знаю. Сам додумай
<[Raiden]> или в 2 прохода
<[Raiden]> find . -type f -iname \*.jpg |while read x ;do  mv ${x} $(echo "$x" |sed -E 's/.*-(.*)-.+/\1/').jpg ;done
<[Raiden]> и так же с пнг
<[Raiden]> кривовато конечно
<skai-falkorr> уже сделал в два прохода
<skai-falkorr> find . -type f  |while read x ;do  mv ${x} $(echo "$x" |sed -E 's/.*-(.*)-.+/\1/').png ;done
<skai-falkorr> эт для пнг
<skai-falkorr> подобное для жпг
<skai-falkorr> просто вынес тот десяток жпг в другую папку
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: спасиб все равно
<[Raiden]> ну гуд, но можно просто список изменить с помощью финд
<skai-falkorr> теперь у меня комикс поименован в одном стиле
<skai-falkorr> осталось раскидать его по папкам с основной стори лайн, сайд лайнам, артам и глоссар-страйпам
<skai-falkorr> или наделать еще пдф...
<skai-falkorr> 10 лет комиксу. 1865 страйпов
<skai-falkorr> а какая стори лайн:)
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> Я не любитель.
<[Raiden]> ку
<skai-falkorr> ну оно нарисовано хорошо. есть неожиданные повороты
<skai-falkorr> в общем я тож не любитель, но этот меня затянул
<[Raiden]> пусть быстро прокрутят и озвучат. Получится мультик. Тогда и посмотрим.
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> а делали мультик
<skai-falkorr> но комикс интересней
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34950 - Nor8 хотел показать
<[Raiden]> косяк ест ьв рейзере
<[Raiden]> хорошая фс которая никому не нужна...
<[Raiden]> интересно, есть тут кто-нит ьс бтрфс  и что бы раздел пару лет прожил?
<[Raiden]> ну , длительынй срок
<Resager> Помогите пожалуйста! У меня вдруг вышло это: В РАЗДЕЛЕ "КОРЕНЬ ФАЙЛОВОЙ СИСТЕМЫ" ОСТАЛОСЬ 0 БАЙТ! Я даже не знаю что заполнило все место....
<[Raiden]> Resager: /var/cache/apt/archives , /tmp
<Resager> [Raiden]: спасибо, сейчас гляну
<tagezi> Resager: а у тебя корень вместе с хоум лежит?
<Resager> tagezi: конечно же нет
<[Raiden]> и помимо очистки этого зайди в синаптик и удали все ядра кроме последнего. Они прилично весят
<Resager> я ядра не обновляю никогда
<skai-falkorr> /var/log
<[Raiden]> ну или что там сча модно. У нас у кедоводов сча muon )
<skai-falkorr> ессесно вар лог
<Resager> Все два раза, что за всю жизнь обновлял, оба приводили к крашу
<Resager> вар лог уже гляжу, у апача всего 4 метра еррор.лог
<skai-falkorr> Resager: а кроме него?
<skai-falkorr> df /var/log
<tagezi> логи вроде сейчас автоматом режуться., не?
<[Raiden]> auth.log посмотри и копии
<[Raiden]> бывают по несколько сот мб
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не вроде. но у меня да
<skai-falkorr> они в тмпфс
 * tagezi нужно глянуть в свои логи )
<skai-falkorr> последний раз, когда мне понадобились логи, чтобы решить проблему было два года назад, так что я решил, что логгирование на хард бессмысленно
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ну, с твоим опытом, наверное, да
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: да ладно. лет шесть уже всего то
<[Raiden]> если именно хдд то пофиг. У меня ещё иде пара лежит совершенно здоровых и вообще за всю жизнь  1 только умер )
<[Raiden]> пусть пишется
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну я собрался брать ссд
<skai-falkorr> пока смотрю, как все работает, если загнать излишки в тмпфс
<skai-falkorr> пока там логи, временные файлы и кеш хрома
<skai-falkorr> думаю еще кеш апта загнать мож
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже ест ьмысли про ссд для системы. Н оесть сомнения что что-то кардинально изменится кроме ускорения запуска )
<[Raiden]> что в общем мне не так важно
<tagezi> ну, поидее всё считывание с диска ускориться
<Resager> Странность...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну у меня ноут носится и тягается даж во время работы. как то некошерно смотреть на счетчик жи-сенсора
<tagezi> например, будут почти мгновенно открываться логи в 150 Гбайт )))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: бэдов нет еще, но...
<skai-falkorr> да и скорости то было бы неплохо
<[Raiden]> ))
<Resager> проверил утилитой папку VAR (утилита baobab ака Анализатор использования дисков) пишет что в папке log 16 Гб, а ни в одной подпапке нет и гига...
<skai-falkorr> ну и наконец у меня будет вторая флешка
<skai-falkorr> а то первая ужее почти закончилась
<Resager> папку /var
<Resager> как так?
<skai-falkorr> все равно хард на ноуте почти пустой.я привык все переносить
<skai-falkorr> Resager: потому что логи в лог хранятся не ток в подпапках
<skai-falkorr> ls -lh /var/log и плачь
<Resager> точно.. я в подпапку не вошел, смотрел в /var а там нет файлов.
<skai-falkorr> даж ls -lh | grep {M,G}
<Resager> Виновник uvcdynctrl-udev.log - весит 15 Гб
<skai-falkorr> Resager: ясня
<skai-falkorr> вебка у тебя глючит
<Resager> О_о
<tagezi> 15 гигов? )
<Resager> д
<skai-falkorr> tail -n 10  uvcdynctrl-udev.log
<[Raiden]> du -h * | sort -n
<[Raiden]> последний жирней
<skai-falkorr> посмотри последние десять строк и я скажу тебе, в чем ты сглупил с вебкой
<artus> du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d' в папке с логами
<skai-falkorr> artus: давай не усложнять
<[Raiden]> its magic )
<artus> skai-falkorr, алиасы же )
<Resager> сейчас куда-нибудь текст кину
<skai-falkorr> Resager: даж не думай
<tagezi> блин, у меня лог 1.7 Мб самый большой ((((
<skai-falkorr> нам 15 гб лога не надо
<Resager> ))) 10 строк)) типа на пастбин)
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну я ток перезагрузился.а то обновы уже неделю не перезагружал.так что у меня несколько кб логов всего
<Redfield> хы ну и жесть же 15 гб логов
<tagezi> а .гз, как я понимаю, можно тереть?
<[Raiden]> artus: что делает сей регексп?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: примени и узнаешь
<Resager> skai-falkorr: http://pastebin.com/X0WYCy1u
<Resager> Вообще незадого до этого я 1) Подключал юсб-модем билайн 2) Включал виртуальную машину, куда была подключена эта вебка и юзалась внутри вирт машины...
<skai-falkorr> Resager: снеси uvcdynctrl
<artus> [Raiden], http://paste.pro/5158884
<skai-falkorr> Resager: снеси увсдинконтрол.оно все равно не надо для работы вебки
<artus> чето все подручные пастосервисы сковырнулись
<Resager> skai-falkorr: какого черта оно вообще у меня висит...
<skai-falkorr> Resager: а кто тя знает
<Resager> ну да)
<[Raiden]> а.. оно размер папок показывает
<[Raiden]> или я не понял )
<artus> тип того , и сортирует по весу
<artus> показывает все что тяжелее метра
<Resager> skai-falkorr: страннота... снес файл, его больше нет. Анализатором проверил. Удалить не полчилось, пишет: не удалось заполнить /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i символами выравнивания: На устройстве кончилось место
<[Raiden]> ясно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты его как снес?
<Resager> df /var/log выдает: /dev/sda5             24557696  24557696         0 100% /
<skai-falkorr> artus: ток папки?
<artus> skai-falkorr, все
<skai-falkorr> Resager: sudo rm -rf /var/log/*
<[Raiden]> -s ключик вроде папки только )
<[Raiden]> сумарный вес показывает
<artus> artus@pc: /var% dud
<artus> 3Gcache
<artus> 239Mlib
<Resager> skai-falkorr: а разме ничего что все логи удаляться?)
<artus> и сразу видно кто виноват :)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: а когда ты их последний раз читал?
<tagezi> может он заснуть буз них не может )
<skai-falkorr> Resager: кроме сейчас
<Resager> хм... только апача и то 1 раз в жизни)
<artus> ну и как + то что это все алиасом в конфиге шела, посему ну прям всегда под рукой без всякого разного
<skai-falkorr> Resager: ну и нафига тебе оно?
<Resager> ну я спрашивал, вдруг софт их юзает, мало ли
<skai-falkorr> Resager: да пофиг софту
<skai-falkorr> логгер пишет туда и все
<skai-falkorr> софту плевать на логи
<artus> [Raiden], http://paste.pro/5158886
<[Raiden]> хм )
<Resager> хм.. плевать.. при удалении опять пишет что на устройстве закончилось место и: E: Директория '/var/log/apt/' отсутствует
<Resager> а если полностью, то вот http://pastebin.com/ArXSZxFy
<[Raiden]> Resager: /var/cache/apt  смотри
<artus> [Raiden], минус только в том что проверят только текущую директорию) а чето как то руки не дошли разобратцо как натравить не выходя за пределы собственно алиаса))
<skai-falkorr> Resager: скажи мне, где в последней пасте было sudo rm -rf /var/log/*
<skai-falkorr> ?
<Resager> было, выше
<skai-falkorr> artus: cd ../*
<skai-falkorr> ну и далее по точкам
<Resager> он ничего не вывел. ПОсле комманды ничего на экран не выводилось
<[Raiden]> значит ок
<skai-falkorr> Resager: тобиш он не удалил из логов логи?
<artus> skai-falkorr, не, не об этом , я не про хождение а натравить само du на левый каталог
<skai-falkorr> ls -lh /var/log выдает?
<Resager> наутилосм смотрю, папка ЛОГ пустая
<skai-falkorr> artus: cd ../* | dud
<skai-falkorr> или как то еще
<skai-falkorr> я не помню сам алиас твой
<artus> забей)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: не трогай наутилус
<skai-falkorr> Resager: смотри консолькой
<skai-falkorr> Resager: надеюсь ты саму папку log не снес?а ток внутренности
<Resager> ток внутренности, ровно ту комманду ввел же
<skai-falkorr> ну и ls -lh /var/log чтот выдало?
<Resager> итого 0
<skai-falkorr> даж ls -la
<Resager> итого 8
<Resager> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2012-09-27 22:34 .
<Resager> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 2012-09-27 21:25 ..
<skai-falkorr> 8?
<Resager> я просто скопировал
<Resager> 3 строки выдал всего)
<skai-falkorr> и где они?
<Resager> хз)
<Resager> мб что с ФС?)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: да хз.у меня всего total 4 выдает после чистки
<skai-falkorr> Resager: логи почистил, свободное место показывает?
<Resager> а где смотреть своодное место?)
<skai-falkorr> df /
<Resager> Файловая система           1K-блоков      Исп  Доступно  Исп% смонтирована на
<Resager> /dev/sda5             24557696  24557696         0 100% /
<Redfield> http://s019.radikal.ru/i634/1209/dc/d9fbb0cb5211.jpg   :-D
<Resager> ээм... поулчается что 100%... я хз как это
<skai-falkorr> Resager: она все равно забила
<artus> @kban Resager маладца, теперь спать 86400
<skai-falkorr> artus: тя покусали?
<[Raiden]> http://it-talk.org/topic3327.html - последний совет правильный.
<artus> ой\
<artus> @mode -b *!~Resager@90.188.15-206.xdsl.ab.ru
<artus> @kban Redfield маладца, теперь спать 86400
<skai-falkorr> Resager: я ж тебя предупреждал.ник на р опасен
<Resager> >_<
<artus> Resager, сори ) промахнулся :D
<skai-falkorr> Resager: проверь ls -lh /
<skai-falkorr> Resager: какие папки скок весят
<Resager> artus: ты не первый)
<skai-falkorr> мож не ток логи убились
<skai-falkorr> хотяяя
<skai-falkorr> не оно
<skai-falkorr> artus: где там твой алиас?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: проерь его алиасом
<Resager> skai-falkorr:  http://pastebin.com/WcXqYe4f
<artus> cd /var/log/ && sudo du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d'
<skai-falkorr> Resager: вот его кмандой проверяй
<`> Ах, такой ник занят(
<skai-falkorr> тока в начале cd /
<skai-falkorr> artus: пусть проверит весь раздел
<artus> ну если у нее тама 2 тера забито файлом то это долго :D
<skai-falkorr> Guest5193: стань просто sager
<skai-falkorr> artus: да врядли у него такой хард
<Guest5193> Это женское имя вроде же
<skai-falkorr> artus: будь два тера - врядли б лог на 15гб был бы заметен
<skai-falkorr> Guest5193: who cares
<artus> ну в принципе
<artus> по больому счету имеет смысл проверять /var
<Guest5193> du: невозможно получить доступ к «*»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Guest5193>  
<artus> @kban Redfield --host прощай
<artus> да блин
<SagerRE> ))
<artus> @mode +b *!*@95.78.114.146
<artus> @mode -b *!~ready@95.78.114.146
<Nick100500> алиас у меня не выполнился(
<artus> Nick100500, sudo du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d'  кидал\ла  ?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты забыл о главном
<skai-falkorr> artus: пайп не передает судо
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: sudo -s
<artus> skai-falkorr, там всего пайпа на греп надо
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: потом уже cd / && du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d'
<skai-falkorr> artus: а на сорт?
<skai-falkorr> artus: он жалуется на недостаток разрешения для доступа к папкам
<artus> а сорт уже с выводом работает
<Nick100500> разве не cd /var/log?
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *@46.147.*
<skai-falkorr> @kick ready0x
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: весь хард
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: мож не ток логи пережрали
<artus> skai-falkorr, Nick100500 тогда sudo -s и уже без судо вводи
<artus> skai-falkorr, у меня в zsh работает )
<Nick100500> нет такого файла или каталога пишет
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b ~ready@*
<artus> да и в баше тоже
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: подожди
<Nick100500> кста
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: эт ток в проц нет
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: он подумает и завершит
<Nick100500> у меня в корне, в /media примаунчены все винты с НТФС + их виртуальная аналогия, всего (с виртуальным повторением) 5ТБ. Но физически в /media не на том диске, где система
<Nick100500> так я в консоли набирал алиас, он писал мол нет такого файла или каталога... и я уже раза 3-4 попробовал)
<skai-falkorr> http://paste.pro/5158888
<skai-falkorr> он сначала про нет актого
<skai-falkorr> потом сделает
<skai-falkorr> я вот токашо проделал такое
<Nick100500> вот сейчас думает
<artus> ну зна перечитывает, жди
<Nick100500> 5 ТБ считатьбудет.. если он считает /media
<artus> @mode -b *!*@95.78.114.146
<artus> Nick100500, вот поэтому я и говорю что нефиг корень читать )))
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: ну подожди:)чай не спешишь никуда
<Nick100500> ))
<artus> те ток вар и хомяк волнует по большому счету
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну нам ж надо знать помимо логов что еще acked up his hdd
<skai-falkorr> artus: если хомяк на отдельном разделе - пофиг на хомяк
<Nick100500> Да. это извечная проблема, узнать/найти что в корне, а там жирная папка /media
<artus> гдето была тулза на питоне которая перечитывает винт довольно шустро, но чето запамятовал я ее
<artus> Nick100500, не, ну медая поопределению жирная )
<artus> так, кофе, ато очепятки пошли
<Nick100500> ну это да) вот обходить бы её..
<skai-falkorr> @kick anus иди прям в него
<Nick100500> обходить != анмаунтить все))
<skai-falkorr> @mode *@*95.78.*
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *@*95.78.*
<skai-falkorr> и напоминалку, почистить с утра лист от следов сегодняшенго пубертанного посетителя
<artus> skai-falkorr, да он итак пустой, неделюко выдержит)
<Nick100500> Пойду чаю попью) Спасибо кстати большое за помощь)
<skai-falkorr> cd / && sudo du -ks * --exclude=var | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d'
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: ток вместо --exclude=var сделай --exclude=media
<skai-falkorr> можно даж --exclude={home,media}
<skai-falkorr> чтоб и хомяк не трогало
<artus> и проц с бутом
<artus> и девом
<skai-falkorr> artus: да они почти ниче и не заняты.никто не заметит
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *@*46.147.*
<skai-falkorr> @kick foxtr0de
<skai-falkorr> от оно непонятливое
<artus> @mode +b  *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.147*
<artus> во как надо
<skai-falkorr> artus: да какая разница
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну ды же выше уже резал морду) не помогло
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну я резал по другой подсети
<skai-falkorr> он с двух появляется
<skai-falkorr> 95 и 46
<artus> осеннее обострение
<skai-falkorr> i've watched every video on youtube. i've seen things, things noone should ever see
<skai-falkorr> artus: im not familiar with all that school stuff... у них уже каникулы начались, или как?
<Nick100500> Если через полчаса не подсчитает, перезапущу с исключением)
<Nick100500> Алиас в консоли отключится по CTRL+C? ))
<Nick100500> Там же не одна коммадна =\
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> ctrl+c -эт полный интеррапт
<skai-falkorr> он остановит выполнение текущей задачи.а поскольку твоя задача передается по пайпу - дальше он не пойдет
<skai-falkorr> ибо передать то будет нечему
<Nick100500> ммм, утрировано я тебя понял. С термином пайп не знаком
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20090710
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: pipe = труба (англ.)
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: оно же |
<Nick100500> ааа)
<Nick100500> все понятно)
<skai-falkorr> передает вывод одной команды на вход другой
<skai-falkorr> грубо говоря
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: согласись, отсылка к гостбастерс была в тему
<Nick100500> дада) я ещё в батниках на венде делал это) в детстве)
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> я в урбане
<Nick100500> Запустил с исключением. 1 минута и готово!
<Nick100500> Итого нигде нет больше гига, кроме как в usr. там аж 7 ГБ
<Nick100500> Внутри самая жирная SHARE (4ГБ) а там в свою очередь ICONS (528 МБ) Вроде бы нормально распределено, нет 15-гиговых файлов
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: ну тогда ребут и удалить прогу
<Nick100500> Боюсь, что после ребута будет краш(
<Nick100500> Нечто подобное помню было... не загрузился из-за того, что места в корне было 0
<artus> ну может просто почекать фс надо
<artus> вобщем почисти кеш в варе и ребутайся
<Nick100500> Этого я тоже боюсь. GParted уже как год показывает что у меня Неверная таблица разделов и весь жесткий как не размеченную область показывает.
<artus> год боишся ребутатся?
<Nick100500> но тем не менее другие софтины разделы узнают)
<Nick100500> нет) год показывает такое гпартед
<Nick100500> ребутался пару часов назад)
<dazzgt> народ а как отсоединиться от самба сервера в винде?
<skai-falkorr> Nick100500: а ты случаем не делал tune2fs -r 0 /dev/sda1?
<skai-falkorr> ну или где у тебя там / находится?
<[Raiden]> testdisk обычно лечит такие проблемы
<Nick100500> ээ, нет вроде
<[Raiden]> я про гпартед
<Nick100500> какие параметры для тестдиск? /dev/sda достаточно?)
<[Raiden]> вроде да, но лучше почитать
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз только пользовался и по хавту )
<Nick100500> Ах да.. вспомнил.. делал
<Nick100500> не помогло видимо
<skai-falkorr> хехе
<skai-falkorr> естественный отбор.тетка упала со скалы, потому что отвлеклась  на написание смс
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Nick100500> пыщ
<shenmue> особый привет передаю водителям и скажу прямо : вам так и надо =)
<Nick100500> ну, с богом...
<tagezi> shenmue: а что с водителями не так?
<shenmue> ну субботний случай если ты не в курсе. за пьянку за рулем их будут теперь хабахаба
<dazzgt> кто нибудь знает как сделать логоут для самба юзера из под винды? или подскажите как это по русски называется чтобы я гугл хоть спросил
<tagezi> shenmue: потрясающе... а промили так и оставили 0?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а причем тут водители?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: так и надо пьяницам
<shenmue> ну он ж за рулем был то
<tagezi> если допустимые промили не поправят, то сядет очень много нивчем не повинных
<shenmue> алкашей
<tagezi> кефиру попил вечером - сел
<tagezi> язва - сел
<tagezi> анальгину, кеторол, кетанов вечером принимал? -> сел
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: там сажать ток если были жертвы среди мирного населения
<skai-falkorr> а так штрафы, лишения и прочее
<skai-falkorr> правда это не будет распространятся на пьяных священников, ментов и прочих "сильных мира сего"
<skai-falkorr> но это танцпол
<skai-falkorr> @voice skai-falkorr tagezi shenmue
<tagezi> лишение, тоесть я не пью 15 лет, а меня лишат?
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/09/26/spending/
<Pecagep> Рас рас
<shenmue> жрал пять пончиков а теперь 4
<Pecagep> Так воооот... не зря я боялся ребутаться :(
<Pecagep> Граб сказал: "error: no such partitions"
<Pecagep> Граб2
<shenmue> а что ты там натворил?
<[Raiden]> всетаки почитай про тестдиск )
<Pecagep> ничего! Просто в убунте вывелось сообщение, что в корне осталось 0 МБ, я начал очищать, удалил из /вар/лог 15 гиговый лог
<Pecagep> и ребут!
<shenmue> либо хард полетел либо фстаб напортачил либо винду ставил
<Pecagep> Загрузился в венду, которая на том же диске (с помощью SUPER GRUB DISK)
<shenmue> кстати толстый лог говорит о том что тебе там еррорры сыпятся
<Pecagep> Так что хард жив видимо
<[Raiden]> shenmue: он писал что гпартед не видит разделы
<Pecagep> shenmue: у меня гпартед не видел разделы год, но грузилась убунта норм
<shenmue> [Raiden] а я тут причем? оО это не я.
<[Raiden]> что не ты?
<[Raiden]> )
<Pecagep> не он мне порушил все)
<shenmue> ну н моя вина что гпартед портачит
<Pecagep> я верю, брат)
<shenmue> а ты сам чего в гпартед полез?
<[Raiden]> я вроде и не говорил что твоя.
<Pecagep> shenmue: просто поглядеть как разделы расппределены
<shenmue> им тока разделы менять. а чистилки к примеру bleachbeat
<shenmue> поставь или запищи. полезная программа
<Pecagep> А можно как-нибудь восстановить таблицу разделов? А то я тепербь не могу в свою убунту загурзиться
<shenmue> запиши *
<Pecagep> записал
<shenmue> если с лайва заходишь на разделы то граб переставь прям с лайва
<Pecagep> я сейчас с харда, на венде, венда на этом самом глючном харде, но загрузился на венду эту с помощью Super grub disk. он же позволяет найти без загрузчика и линь.... но убунту не нашел
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: логи у него были с вебкой. 15гб об ошибке ебки
<shenmue> хм... а вы знаете что только текст всего рунета весит 7 гигов
<shenmue> так что не кисло у тебя там настрочило
<Pecagep> Ну а теперб вообще разщделы полетели.. точнее таблица разделов(
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ложь
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: загляни на либрусек.и скачай текст с ОДНОГО сайта рунета
<skai-falkorr> или на флибусту
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: и потом говори мне о 7гб
<[Raiden]> таблицу разделов можно восстановить даже если её вообще нет. тестдиск может найти какие есть и создать новую таблицу
<skai-falkorr> parted тож поможет
<Pecagep> хм
<shenmue> интересно как можно так таблицу снести? не разу сам не сталкивался
<Pecagep> Ну..... скажем так, было у меня такое же пару лет назад с этим же хардом
<Pecagep> мб у него какой баг
<Pecagep> ну на других у меня и не стояло никогда убунты
<Pecagep> этот юзаю чисто для ОС
<Pecagep> разных
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: чаще всего это аппаратный сбой
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: у моего друга так шлейф однажды пробило на одном усике.и хард работал, хотя прогами для разбивки оперделлся как эррор
<shenmue> у меня три харда wd 2002 годов . всё норм
<Pecagep> У меня так то тоже хард с 4 ОСями 2007 норм + ещё 2, с данными тоже норм
<Pecagep> А этот вот ужасен, брал специально на 250 под ОСи, а тут такое
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: я выигрывал в лотерею только один раз. это не говорит, что ктото не может выиграть в нее сто раз
<Pecagep> у меня кстати был винт 500ГБ Сеагейт, когда только вышли, 2 раза в ремонт отдавал. Заводской брак, причем повсеместный
<shenmue> да я к тому что не очень то соверменные харды стойкие
<Pecagep> это да
<Pecagep> они не нестойкие, они сырые. потому что гонятся за деньгами
<shenmue> даже в принципе рад что они подошли к материнке. а то харды идешные еще
<pr0mode> просто раньше старалисьпокачественее сделать, а сейчас гонка вооружений
<Pecagep> ну серверные версии вроде говорят получше) а то что мы юерем - ширпортреб)
<Pecagep> Те же самые WD
<Pecagep> shenmue: у тебя поди все Green?)
<pr0mode> вот взять seagate даже, раньше делали нормально, на 20 -25 хардов максимум 2  бракованны хбыло, а теперь 50-55% брака
<Pecagep> pr0mode: потому не беру больше сеагейт
<pr0mode> wd получше, где-то 40 % брака у них
<pr0mode> про самсунг вообще молчу, хотя вроде исправляться стали понемножку
<tagezi> shenmue: может ты имел ввиду BleachBit?
<[Raiden]> откуда такие цифры? )
<pr0mode> [Raiden], недавно статейку читал )))
<Pecagep> Эх.. ещё раз ребут, попробую виндозным поглядеть чем)
<shenmue> tagezi не помню как точно пишется
<shenmue> Pecagep всмысле грин?
<shenmue> маркировка какая то особая что ли? или технология?
<Pecagep> БСОД выскочил при попытке ребута из венды)
<Pecagep> Кстати, а как думаете, может ли такие баги винт выдавать от того, что лежит он под углом 45 градусов?
<shenmue> ос центральная разболтается быстрее
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе. Но по мануалам надо ставить плашмя или под 90
<skai-falkorr> фигня эти ваши мануалы
<skai-falkorr> я вот под углом ноут держу бывает на коленках лежа
<skai-falkorr> и ниче
<skai-falkorr> иногда еще сотрясаюсь от смеха, если что смешное смотрю
<shenmue> ссд диск? =)
<skai-falkorr> и винт до сих пор жив
<skai-falkorr> обычный
<[Raiden]> русский человек открывает мануал что бы узнать что он только что сломал.
<shenmue> как ты кстати прав
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> я так стиралку сломал когда года два спустя узнал что там сззади крепежные болты
<[Raiden]> угу, для превозки
<shenmue> да они самые
<skai-falkorr> оооо
<skai-falkorr> крепежные болты у стиралки - больная тема рашки
<Pecagep> что ещё за стиралка?
<skai-falkorr> кто как не пытается укрепить ее, чтобы не скакала, а надо всеголишь убрать крепежные болты
<Sergey_IT>  темный народ
<shenmue> только после этого была прочитана инструкция к ней =)
<skai-falkorr> Pecagep: это то, что твоя мама использует, чтобы подготовить свежую простынку в твоей спальне:)
<Pecagep> skai-falkorr: ахахахха))) я так первым делом и подумал)
<skai-falkorr> так.спать пора
<[Raiden]> фразу я не сам придумал. Где-то попадалась
<shenmue> вообще я думал это она к стене должна крепится таким образом но мне было влом этим заниматся =)
<Sergey_IT> стене повезло )
<_d4vid> Компания Valve порадовала своих Linux фанатов сообщением о том, что принять участие в тестирования Steam можно будет уже в октябре.
<deniska> Там всего 1000 мест. Модель плейбоя на секс развести проще :3
<Sergey_IT> deniska, пробовал?
<deniska> Нет, я не знаком ни с кем из них :3
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> [Lag: 0,603] - чо за фигня твориться? (((
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, уходи, ты проиграл
<tagezi> )
<baronos> [lag: 0.576]
<baronos> baronos: win
<tagezi> тоесть это сервер фридона?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты делал когданибудь шкалу из положительных рациональных чисел которые приходят к тебе в случайном порядке?
<artus> baronos, [Lag: 0.004]
<artus> ну и кто вин? )))
<baronos> artus: ты на правах судьи, не учавствовал :D
<artus> baronos, я вааще на кухню выехал с компом :D
<tagezi> кофе ближе? )
<artus> ага
<baronos> гыы :D
 * tagezi сварить ли ему кофе
<tagezi> думает )
<tagezi> пойду кофе сварю
<artus> baronos, за у меня теперяче мабилко ловит :p
<baronos> artus: ыы, и ты теперь можешь звонить всему миру?)
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, шкала из случайных чисел не бывает
<artus> baronos, дада, раньше брал трубу и бежал в другой конец комнаты, а когда чето за компом надо было паралельно делать - пичаааль была
<artus> Sergey_IT, бывает, че не бывает ? )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: бывает )
<Sergey_IT> это уже не шкала
<tagezi> нужно из них сделать шкалу )
<artus> ну если по возрастающей - то вполне шкала
<Sergey_IT> шкала - по строгому закону
<tagezi> да, она по строгому закону, но числа из которых её нужно строить приходят в случайном порядке
<tagezi> и они могут быть от 0,1 до +оо
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, шкала не приходит - это абстракция, которую рисуют
<tagezi> да, вот и я подумал, а не начать ли мне её сразу рисовать )))
<Sergey_IT> чего за задача то?
<tagezi> а там глядишь и отсортируется )
<tagezi> щас покажу )
<baronos> как узнать какая команда сидит на комбинации Fn+F7 вкл. тача?))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0927/h_1348774742_3288186_3fe2f18539.png
<tagezi> сделать вот для этого чуда шкалу с права
<tagezi> baronos: нажать? )
<baronos> ну это понятно, вот и приходится каждый запуск бука нажымать ее)
<artus> так бы и сказал что те шкала с раномно нанесенными отметками нужна )
<tagezi> ну а зачем мне с кривонанесёными то? )))
<tagezi> кривонанесённые я и гвоздиком могу на мониторе начерикать )))
<artus> *рандомно
<artus> да разлиней тупо через микрон, а кому надо - пусть с куркулятором считают :D
<tagezi> ты добрый ))) но надо мне, и калькулятор мне влом включать
<[Raiden]> все мои знакомые программисты хотя бы раз делали неведомую хрень с граффиками. Это наверное типично
<tagezi> а ещё дело в том, что график у меня маштабируется, как по госту положено, при прокрутке его, и шкала будет постоянно меняться )
<artus> а если сделать шаг кратный минимальному показателю между пиками?
<artus> какую я умную фразу то завернул :D
<tagezi> много кофя на неё ушло? ))
<artus> я чайок завариваю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: обычную шкалу нарисовать просто, ну, если хотя бы знаешь возможный диапазон значений
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, все равно не понял, вертикальную шкалу надо нарисовать?
<artus> tagezi, пусть для простоты подсчетов число пи равняется 3м :)
<tagezi> угу.. там вообще цены )
<tagezi> artus: ))
<artus> tagezi, рисуй в рублях
<Sergey_IT> так и нарисуй, в чем проблема?
<artus> я думал у тя там абстракные единицы
<tagezi> а они и есть абстрактные ))) их никто не видит, а они есть ))
<Sergey_IT> цены 0 - оо
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, черточки то проблем нет нарисовать... нужна вминяемая шкала
<tagezi> ладно, у меня идея появилась, нужно на бумаге записать
<Sergey_IT> что значит вменяемая?
<tagezi> http://www.finam.ru/analysis/profile0000300005/default.asp
<tagezi> это как пример
<tagezi> хотя шкала там убогая
<Sergey_IT> а тебе какая нужна?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://maquinadodinheiro.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/metastock.gif
<tagezi> что то типа этого
<tagezi> не найти красивой шкалы в подобных прогах (
<[Raiden]> а в офисах не прилично граффики рисовать?
<[Raiden]> или чем вы занимаетесь?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я могу тебе скинуть базу, и показать чо должно в итоге получиться, а ты мне нарисуешь, давай )
<tagezi> ?
<[Raiden]> не, спс )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вообще, это первое что я попробовал сделать )
<[Raiden]> а.. ок )
<baronos> [Raiden]: напомни команду для проверки 3д в юнити
<tagezi> :D
<[Raiden]> baronos издевается над кедоводами
<baronos> неее, просто часто видел что ты ее сюда кидал ЖВ
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p -i
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> хорошо иметь жирный хистори в консоли. Рекомендую настроить пожирней
<[Raiden]> оттуда взял
<baronos> балалайка :D
<[Raiden]> из какого пкета не знаю. на packages... есть поиск по содержимому
<[Raiden]> бандура её задери
<[Raiden]> мне тут на ютубе довелось послушать бандуру, я не очень впечатлился. Вот гусли впечатлили.
<[Raiden]> хотя не по теме )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем привет !
<Navnav> Всем драсте
<Navnav> )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, напиши на qt свою прогу
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Чтотыхо чтоы уаингвинаконсоль отняли
<[Raiden]> а были ещё какие-то штуки для постройки граффиков gnu plot чтоли
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я на кути и пишу )
<Sergey_IT> qwtplot
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он на кути 3 написан с ним весело насколько я знаю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: есть ещё ta-lib, но ребята писали и не тестили совсем, он иногда такой бред несёт
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я его использовал, проблем не было
<tagezi> на ta-lib написана qtstalker
<Sergey_IT> на нем qtiplot вроде написан
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: незнаю.. я пишу то не просто так.. многие вещи они как бы есть.. но както всё разбросаные по разным местам... и есть одна, которая меня больше всего выводила из себя... они графики очень ограничено строют, тоесть мне что бы
<tagezi> проанализировать ряд, нужно выводить кучу графиков
<tagezi> qwtplot например, использует пиксмап, клёвая штука, но держать картинку большую в памяти затратно очень... сцена в этом случае удобнее
<tagezi> qwtplot строился ещё для qt3 с тех пор много воды утикло...
<tagezi> проблемма не в том что qt4 не имеет средств, а в том что у меня руки не оттуда растут
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, есть уже qwtplot6, я использовал 5 на qt4
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вот простенько http://itmages.ru/image/view/692975/732c7873
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, я ещё раз попробую
<tagezi> наверное, я что-то не понял тогда
<Sergey_IT> мне то за что? Тебе мучаться ;)
<Sergey_IT> и при выводе графиков все данные, если их слишком много, на рисунок выводить смысла нет, надо предварительно обрабатывать данные
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: можно к тебе вопрос?
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, давай
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://paste.pro/5158914
<tagezi> это два варианта одной функции, она считает нули после запятой ))) входные данные одинаковые
<tagezi> интерисует, почему на выходе значение а разные
<tagezi> что такого остаёться в openPresent что добавляется ещё единичка? (
<tagezi> вернее не нули, а разряды
<tagezi> ищет множетель до целого
<navnav> бу...
<tagezi> navnav: что, авангард глючит?
<navnav> ))) неа ... xchat что то исполняет непонятное ...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у тебя что, одна запись в квери?
<navnav> <tagezi> хотя авангард подглючивает тоже порядочна ...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм.. квери что такое?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, query
<tagezi> аа.. нет.. 525
<Sergey_IT> и почему опять query.first() не вызываешь?
<[Raiden]> http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=48558
<tagezi> он в другом месте вызывается
<Sergey_IT> то есть f - это множитель для последней записи?
<navnav> Raiden, дааа ... )) вандалы! )) XDD
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это наибольший множитель...
<tagezi> может мне с коментами написать?
<tagezi> давай, сейчас переделаю
<Sergey_IT> ааа
 * tagezi криворучка (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: неужели я так плохо пишу, что даже ты не понимаешь что написано?
<Sergey_IT> да засыпаю уже )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ладно, тогда давай отбой, тебе завтра работать... пообщаемся потом
<Sergey_IT> ага, может у тебя запросы разные, выведи строчку с максимальным размером после запятой и ее номер и сравни...
<Sergey_IT> отладка требуется, по тексту ничего не видно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: видишь, дело в том, что значения могут быть очень разные.. я вот сижу и проверяю, например, если 0,05657 -то всё впорядке, а если 182,65 - то глючить начинает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://paste.pro/5158916 вот так наверное понятнее
<teddyp1cker> ура, ночной кодинг)
<Sergey_IT> openPresent.count(".")  возвращает int (а если точки нет?)
<teddyp1cker> стринг же
<teddyp1cker> QString openPresent;
<teddyp1cker> аа
<teddyp1cker> серьзно тупанул спать пора)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: если нет, то строка не разбирается
<Sergey_IT> но следующий if... выполняется, а этого не надо
<teddyp1cker> openPresent.count(".") == true работает в плюсах как и должно (то есть если >=1 то тру)?
<tagezi> тоесть нужно использовать contains
<Sergey_IT> правильно > 0 - это же  int
<teddyp1cker> эээ ну -200 тоже себе signed инт
<Sergey_IT> а лучше == 1 - вдруг в строке 2 точки
<teddyp1cker> по идее contains должно и быстрее быть - ведь наджо проверить факт присутствия я не считать все вхождения
<tagezi> если там 2 точки, то точно нужно всё выкинуть нафиг )))
<tagezi> это чисто типа qreal
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: блин, спасибо
<tagezi> офигеть, я быдлокодер
<Sergey_IT> не, если там не 0 и не 1 - выдавать сообщение об ошибке в данных (юзер френдли програм)
<Sergey_IT> а может лучше сразу работать с asDouble?
<Sergey_IT> я спать
<teddyp1cker> тут сидят джависты?
<tagezi> да, кто-то писал на джава )))
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: но я тебе могу по секрету сказать, что лафа закончилась, сейчас придёт artus и всех побанит )
<teddyp1cker> м тогда к вам вопрос : посоветуйте легкий орм премущественно для sqlite под простенький проект (типовые запросики, мало внешний ключей)
<teddyp1cker> не хибер же мне брать
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: за такое банят?)
<tagezi> орм? о_О опытный реактивный двигатель? Оперативно-розыскные мероприятия (оперативно-розыскная деятельность)?
<teddyp1cker> обжекшионал релатинал маппинг
<teddyp1cker> у тебя в Qt есть же какой нибудь QDatabase котороый оперирует обектами
<teddyp1cker> вот тебе примерно что такое орм
<tagezi> ))) незнаю.. я толькозовался опенпаскаль и qt, иногда напрямую делаю запросы из строки
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: в кути впринципе, если тебе простые запросы, то это быстро делается... драйвер sqlite qt поддерживает, примеры, адресная книга и ещё чегото быто в поставке на убунте
<tagezi> очипяток куча
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: http://doc.crossplatform.ru/qt/4.5.0/qtsql.html
<teddyp1cker> я qt почти не использовал
<teddyp1cker> только для пары лаб в универе
<teddyp1cker> помнб там баттхерт у меня был где то из QChar в char сделать
<teddyp1cker> чето там сериализовать пытался
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: если ты с ней работал то там всё просто... орм в qt вообще простая штука, и документации много, в том числе и на русском
<tagezi> qtcreator ставишь и развлекаешься
<teddyp1cker> да мне и не надо)
<tagezi> в репах он есть
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: вообще, насколько я понимаю, в лине с базой данных можно работать как угодно. посылаешь в командной строке в ответ получаешь строку, разбираешь её и подсовываешь куда нужно
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: а самое простое - это в пхп + нтмл  )
<teddyp1cker> ты видимо doctrine никогда не видел
<tagezi> не, не видел. а там что есть кнопка "сделать всё хорошо" ?
<teddyp1cker> не совсем
<teddyp1cker> скажем так если тебе пока не надо орм - тебе не нужно знать про орм)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: незнаю.. мне нужно из баз получать выборку и обрабатывать её, а об орм знать наверное и не нужно, действительно
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-28
<skai-falkorr> @devoice
<Kyshtynbai> Страх за сына заставил Элтона Джона с супругом бежать из дома
<Kyshtynbai> facepalm.jpg
<dazzgt> доброе утро. народ подскажите что делать. пытаюсь примонтировать жесткий диск команда моунт выдает ошибку что примонтирован или раздел занят (или как там буси переводится). я думаю дело в команде. Я не знаю что за файловая система у этого 
<rapidsp> dazzgt: наверное уже примонтирован, напиши просто mount
<dazzgt> rapidsp: если бы ( там раид 1 стоял. пока нагуглил что это както через мдадм делается. пытаюсь понять как
<dazzgt> пробовал сделать как то так http://www.synology-forum.ru/index.php?showtopic=1902&view=findpost&p=17583 но выдает ошибку has no superblock
<dazzgt> блин, ладно потом разберусь к стоматологу опаздываю. если кто знает что нибудь отпишитесь в пм плиз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с pxe кто нить заморачивался?
<Resager> Помогите пожалуйста. Как изменить видеорежим консоли убунты. Начиная загрузчика Grub и до графичекского режима у меня на мониторе "неподдерживаемый видеорежим"
<skai-falkorr> Resager: man /etc/default/grub
<Resager> там только строчка ГРАФМОДЕ и все. Но! Ведь не только в грабе видеорежим страдает
<Resager> ДАже когда в убунту уже входишь в консоль
<Resager> Я помню где-то в настройках Х11 сервера было.. не могу найти (
<artus> небыло
<Resager> XORG?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Resager: тебе нужен правильный графмод
<Resager> да... и это началось с 12.04 уже не первый компьютер так. Странность(
<NoOova> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> Хелло! Енибоди!
<artus> не шуми, спят все
<artus> :)
<dazzgt> может из новопришедших кто знает как примонтировать linux raid autodetect раздел который в раид 1 стоял?
<zx> Здраствуйте уважаемые товарищи. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как работает HTTPS проксирование.
<zx> Извиняюсь за оффтоп, конечно.
<zx> Немного конкретизирую. Чем отличается установка связи методом connect через squid от "истинного" проксирования?
<zx> И как, чёрт его побери, работает этот метод connect?
<zx> Метод коннект разворачивает пакеты до транспортного уровня и отправляет дальше? А чем он руководствуется отказом от далнейшего разворачивания? Своей неспособностью расшифровать или заданным портом (443) приложения-получателя?
<Kyshtynbai> Чеченский суд запретил в России "Невинность мусульман"
<Kyshtynbai> Резонансное решение может привести к блокировке Youtube по всей стране.
<Kyshtynbai> Совсем им крышу посрывало.
<tech-desk> Хачанский? В Россий?......Мы не Россия больше,мы республика Хачни
<skai-falkorr> @voice Kyshtynbai
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user tech-desk 86400
<baronos> в че бы браузерное поиграть?
<SergeyIT> сделать сайт
<skai-falkorr> baronos: хош дам тебе свой акк от edgeworld?
<skai-falkorr> pretty badass account
<skai-falkorr> сильно прокачан
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ща шляну че за игра вообще :)
<crazydiamond> Всем привет. Пытаюсь сделать "aptitude install kde4", говорит "Нет подходящей версии для kde". Какой репозиторий надо добавить, или в чём может быть проблема?
<baronos> kde-full
<baronos> или kubuntu-desktop
<crazydiamond> это целый гигабайт. нормально?
<baronos> это же кде
<crazydiamond> ну ок, спасибо!
<baronos> ну можно попробовать с ключом без дополнительной шняги
<dazzgt> кто нибудь может подсказать как примонтировать с раид 1 созданного с помощью мдадм?
<crazydiamond> уже Enter нажал. куча программ там. посмотрю, что за дело
<baronos> skai-falkorr: нее, стратегия не моё, из стратегий я ща в forge of empires играю :)
<crazydiamond> baranos: на убунте?
<baronos> crazydiamond: угу, в хроме :)
<crazydiamond> а
<crazydiamond> там flash или какой-нибудь WebGL?
<baronos> хз, на нетбуке не тормозит да и ладно :D
<baronos> да флеш
<crazydiamond> да, это точно, а у меня вот такой ноутбук, что не знаю, что и поставить. HP 550, 2 Гига памяти
<crazydiamond> вот думаю (для прикола) попробовать KDE
<crazydiamond> вдруг если всё отключить будет быстрее, чем Гном3
<baronos> crazydiamond: я поставил элементари луна, и горя не знаю. остальные ДЕ тормозят как тузики
<crazydiamond> а как ещё оптимизировать — не знаю. только купить новый или ещё 2 гига поставить
<crazydiamond> ого, как макос выглядит
<baronos> кто?
<baronos> даже и не пахнет мазакосо
<crazydiamond> ну или похожий серый цвет :) http://www.google.ru/search?q=elementary+luna&hl=ru&newwindow=1&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=xoFlUN_6O6Sk4ASQi4HACw&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=688
<crazydiamond> значит это и DE, и ОС тоже?
<dazzgt> кто нибудь в гугл меня хоть с корректным запросом пошлите. Я ипусь уже второй день. Как  примонтировать жесткий диск имеющий файловую систему (Linux raid autodetect)
<crazydiamond> dazzgt: а на англоязычном #ubuntu спрашивал?
<dazzgt> нет. У меня с английским не очень. Мне чтобы вести переписку на английском нужен свежий мозг а он уже давно опух
<baronos> crazydiamond: пока не кикнули скажу, это на основе убунту, ДЕ пантеон с ВМ гала.
<crazydiamond> хм....)
<skai-falkorr> @kick dazzgt будь культурен. не "ипусь", а "совокупляюсь"
<dazzgt> skai-falkorr: совокуплялся я вчера а сегодня я уже <censored> и я хочу спать и я уже <censored>
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты случаем не вкурсе как у мегафона модема сделать только 3г, чтоб не переключался на egprs? ну может конфиг какой поправить или еще че.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: были at команды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: типа того http://www.hub.ru/wiki/Huawei_E1750
<skai-falkorr> baronos: зайти в нм и выбрать only 3g
<skai-falkorr> baronos: но учти, если сигнал упадет и не ватит мощей на трижи - он у тя потеряется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal beta 2 has been made available for download
<baronos> тьфу блин :D
<baronos> всем спасибо :D
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: дык давно уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: вчерась вроде как
<baronos> skai-falkorr: вот как куплю новый телефон, свой дройд как роутер вайфай+модем оставлю для инета от телефона. :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: а не проще старую обычную мобилку повесить?
<baronos> старая мобилка умеет сразу раздавать по юсб кабелю инет и по вайфай одновременно интернет от 3г?))
<[Raiden]> а по кабелю инет с компа в андройд бед рута можно сделать?
<baronos> [Raiden]: была статья на 4пда, но я не пробовал
<baronos> точнее пробовал но из под винды
<baronos> с рутом, раздал без проблем
<[Raiden]> с рутом я тоже видел
<[Raiden]> наверное надо перешить , всетаки. Я пару месяцев юзаю без рута и в общем успешно пока )
<[Raiden]> игры правда не ставил
<[Raiden]> кроме шахмат и птичек
<baronos> [Raiden]: у тебя андройд2.3.7?
<[Raiden]> 23.6
<[Raiden]> 2.3.6 )
<[Raiden]> самсунг завтраками кормит про 4.1
<[Raiden]> возможно надо было брать соньку. Они уже модели 2011 обновили до 4.х
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=234152&st=0 попробуй может без перепрошивки рут откроет, хотя крайне мал шанс на дройд 2.3.4+
<[Raiden]> не, у нас не пашет.
<[Raiden]> есть прошивка готовая, даже две. Н очто-то лень заливать )
<baronos> хехе)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SGS+ 2.3.6 рут делал без прошивки. прошу до рута менял
<[Raiden]> Ну в моем не работает. Пробовали. ace2 у меня
<[Raiden]> ладно, скачка апк и перекидка на флэшку тоже вариант )
<[Raiden]> слава 4пда
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0928/h_1348835498_7826838_b7e12bdfd3.png - будете знать что я не всегда был кедоводом )
<andrex> итак знаем
<andrex> покрайней мере я знаю
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0928/h_1348836034_8091593_0629ed709e.png
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это ты был в пути поиска истины...
<[Raiden]> просто марк меня затролил своим дистром на основе гнома + кде4 стал готов к юзу не раньше чем через 2 года после 4.0 )
<[Raiden]> можно было правда пресидеть на последней версии кед или на тринити, но вышло так, что на гноме.
<[Raiden]> вид наземной мисии во вторых рейнджерах. http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0928/h_1348836374_4454589_d8042aeb30.png
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<andrex> я
<skai-falkorr> well... good enough
<sancho19> ув. сообщество, прошу помочь. Бунта категорически не хочет ставиться на ноуте. Проблема подробно описана мною тут forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200179
<andrex> а у тебя винт зашифрован? либо вариантов загрузки без шифрования нет?
<skai-falkorr> sancho19: тобиш ты на бут раздел сделал 10 метров и у тебя ВНЕЗАПНО не грузится?
<sancho19> Какой именно бут? efi-boot? Так он у меня 300 метров
<SergeyIT> sancho19, попробуй поставь груб на флешку
<sancho19> В смысле во время установки в кач-ве раздела для загрузчика выбрать флешку? У меня основная проблема в том, что линакс-оси вообще в uefi-mode не грузятся, а в обычном режиме загрузчик не встает
<skai-falkorr> sancho19: а ты 12.10 не пробовал?
<sancho19> пробовла=(
<skai-falkorr> последнюю бета-2 образу?
<sancho19> да
<skai-falkorr> прям вот сегодня ставил?
<sancho19> щас качаю федору 17, хотя кажется уже её пробовал
<sancho19> Какую-то бету пробовал
<skai-falkorr> а вот если переформатировать хард и с нуля поставить.сначала бунту. настроить ее с груб-ефи. потом поставить венду.потом бут репайром восстановить груб
<skai-falkorr> н
<sancho19> Еще раз напомню, что в uefi-mode ось не грузится. В обчном режиме запускал live-cd, тер весь диск, ставил с 0, размечал в gpt, шла установка, перезагрузка, и всё, голая попа, ничего не грузится. Пробовал восстановить uefi загрузчик с live cd, но для его воссÑ
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: согласен.ÑазмеÑал в особенно за душу берет
<skai-falkorr> sancho19: согласен.ÑазмеÑал в особенно за душу берет
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я так тоже могу )
<Pesagep> Привет всем
<Pesagep> Можно как-нибудь переписать раздел /boot не повредив установленную систему ubuntu?
<skai-falkorr> Pesagep: можно
<skai-falkorr> Pesagep: ручка, бумага и переписывай:)
<Pesagep> :D
<Pesagep> я пока писал вопрос, мысля появилась.. потому так криво написал
<Pesagep> пойду опробую
<NoOova> Добрый вечер господа!
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34962
<sa4ok> Здравствуйте. Я пытаюсь начать программировать в netbeans на c++. Я начинающий, но элементарные программы уже доводилось писать на visual studio. Ближе к проблеме: не компиллируется простейший "hallo world". В гугле много сообщений с этой ошибкой, но подходящих ре
<sa4ok> Вот текст программы: #include <iostream> using namespace std; int main() {  cout << "pipec ne kompilitsa" << endl;  return 0; }
<sa4ok> Ошибка:
<sa4ok> collect2: выполнение ld завершилось с кодом возврата 1
<sa4ok> make[2]: *** [dist/Debug/GNU-Linux-x86/cppapplication_2] Ошибка 1
<sa4ok> make[2]: Выход из каталога `/home/srg/NetBeansProjects/CppApplication_2'
<sa4ok> make[1]: *** [.build-conf] Ошибка 2
<sa4ok> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/home/srg/NetBeansProjects/CppApplication_2'
<sa4ok> make: *** [.build-impl] Ошибка 2
<sa4ok> кто-нибудь с этим сталкивался?
<artus> @kick sa4ok изыди флудераст
<artus> и ваще причем тут сишечки
<sa4ok> разве это флуд?
<baronos> !paste > sa4ok
<ubuntuhelp> sa4ok, please see my private message
<andrex> sa4ok: а при чём тут си на канале убунту?
<deniska> Так можно всех перенаправлять
<deniska> Глюк ядра — в #linux, глюк гномопроги — в #gnome, глюк вайна — в #wine
<deniska> этот чятик вообще не нужен (:
<_d4vid> :)
<artus> @voice deniska
<artus> deniska, еще вопросы будут?
<deniska> У меня есть вопросы, но за них меня забанят :3
<Resager> Рассправился со вчерашней пробелмой
<artus> и на этот раз на неделю
<artus> Resager, так чего было то?
<Resager> artus: видимо железный баг, ибо потом раздел /boot сразу опустел, как я восстановил таблицу разделов
<Resager> Восстановил граб и теперь я в своей родной сижу)
<artus> Resager, надо было с ливки гпартедом почекать
<artus> все винты, оно помагает)
<andrex> sa4ok: /msg alis list #*gcc* както так и вобще возможно ты либы не никсовые прописал
<Resager> artus: ну.. может быть. Я заюзал testdisk для восстановления таблицы разделов)
<sa4ok> andrex: спасибо, буду ковырять в этом направлении
<andrex> sa4ok: и думаю для начала лучше без всяких иде обойтись, а тупо gedit
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<maxx300> проверка
<deniska> áéóä
<tagezi> deniska: ты решил греческий установить?
<deniska> Хм, это символы примерно из начала уникода
<deniska> где-то до 256ого символа даже
<deniska> латиница, никакого греческого
<tagezi> странно, а чо она у меня криво так отражается то тогда?
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0928/h_1348854870_1854524_4d13c3b170.png
<andrex> tagezi: да не всё нормально, это такие символы просто
<maxx300> мое сообщение видно?
<andrex> да
<rtghd> Есть кто из разработчиков?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<rtghd> я спрсил
<andrex> иди на #ubuntu спрашивай про разработчиков
<rtghd> иди на хуй
<andrex> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<rtghd> Появился из разрабов кто?
<artus>  @kban --host rtghd пшол вон
<artus> @kban --host rtghd пшол вон
<tagezi> artus: неужели ? )
<andrex> кофий попить недают спокойно)
<artus> угу, именно
<_d4vid> kak krasivo on andrex poslal)))
<_d4vid> петросян отдыхает
<_d4vid> ^
<victor0000> привеи всем! http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm ubuntu 12.04 установил пакета fluxbox увы красиво
<baronos> я за бан
<victor0000> ))
<andrex> а транслит запрещён, и мне всёравно
<andrex> главно чтоб не матюгались
<victor0000> упс негатив))
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<baronos> тыщ
<andrex> shenmue: й
<shenmue> тут аваст слёзно просит продлить его жалкое существование
<baronos> а ты че?
<andrex> а он слёзно не хочит продливать
<shenmue> игнорировать нельзя продлить =)
<baronos> казнить нельзя помиловать :D
<artus> казнить казнить казнить
<shenmue> artus из трех вариантов выбрать лучший?
<inkvizitor68sl> что тут про казнь?
<inkvizitor68sl> кого казнить?:
<baronos> уже казнили)
<inkvizitor68sl> черт
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так всегда(
<shenmue> baronosкстати как там гномко? обновился?
<baronos> shenmue: угу, сижу ща на элементари :D
<baronos> shenmue: надо переждать 3.6, ибо я психую из-за трея который они переделали слегка
<baronos> остальное нравится, но на убунту нельзя его юзать. ждать дебиан 8 джесси или ф18
<shenmue> вполне юзабельным гном был на 12 мяте
<inkvizitor68sl> о... опять эти споры
<inkvizitor68sl> гном, не гном...
<inkvizitor68sl> иех
<shenmue> кстати и сегодня вроде последняя бетка была убунту . дальше только рц ррц рррц и ц
<artus> эт ешо рейдена с его кедами нима
<baronos> а вот элементари вот что мне надо, только нотифичата нехватает из г3 :(
<shenmue> а элементари что там? луна вышла уже?
<shenmue> иль на юпитере сидишь?
<scratchx[x]> меня видно?
<scratchx[x]> народ да че за хрень?
<scratchx[x]> когда же запилят networkmanager
<baronos> shenmue: пре-релиз юзаю. свой вм гала, доволно неплохой. превью окон открытых есть, тип раб.столов почти как у г3.
<shenmue> scratchx[x] никогда
<shenmue> у кого еще вопросы есть?
<baronos> я вот понять немогу что надо использовать чтоб не работал НМ. че бы я не втыкал все автоматом коннектится, работает и так далее
<scratchx[x]> Точней modemnamager
<scratchx[x]> при коннекте в route -n вижу какой то левый маршрут
<scratchx[x]> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 usb0
<scratchx[x]> и инета нет
<scratchx[x]> кто косячит то?
<scratchx[x]> реально отучить убунту он NM?
<shenmue> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<victor0000> смотри убунту хз
<victor0000> http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm
<andrex> modemnamager - эт чё такое...
<scratchx[x]> 3G MF 652
<scratchx[x]> не работает
<scratchx[x]> ок ок ок
<scratchx[x]> реально отучить убунту он NM?
<artus> scratchx[x], интересно, твой флудмод отключится только если тя на пару дней забанить?
<artus> @voice scratchx[x]
<artus> лень в скобки брать , бум считать что предупредил )
<scratchx[x]> ну как я понял его юзает NM для модемов у меня 3G модем
<scratchx[x]> artus: все я понял
<artus> все работает, вырубай сд в модеме
<scratchx[x]> вырубил
<scratchx[x]> вообще он конектится через NM но инета нет так как не прописывается правильный маршрут
<artus> а пинги то идут?
<scratchx[x]> и к примеру если конекчусь через wvdial Ubuntu one инет не видит и не синкается
<scratchx[x]> нет пинги не идут
<artus> форвард включен?
 * baronos ща получает инет 3г и раздает его с нетбука на телефон с которого по юсб кабелю раздает инет на нетбук
<shenmue> баронос вообщем показал как сделать круговорт интерента в природе
<artus> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward че говорит?
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248118/ вот смотрите, первое через wvdial - инет работает, второе через НМ - инета нет
<scratchx[x]> artus: там 0
<scratchx[x]> а причем тут форвардинг?
<artus> scratchx[x], то я чето перепил чаю наверно) не в тустепь мысля ушла)
<artus> scratchx[x], лог подключения нм на пасту кинь
<artus> он в сислог должен гаить
<artus> ато чето эти циферки вообще ниочем
<scratchx[x]> вот уже скоко мучаюсь, победить не могу
<scratchx[x]> а где его взять?
<artus> tail -f -n 50 /var/log/syslog, подключаеш флешку, конектиш через нм , все что посыпетцо - на пасту
<artus> *модемку
<scratchx[x]> щя
<shenmue> хм... поднял самую первую тему на одном форуме... пусть чуваку помогут настроить впн в убунту семь лет спустя =)
<scratchx[x]> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248136/
<artus> ну чето сбрасывает конект
<scratchx[x]> да коннект я сам разорвал
<scratchx[x]> оно приконектилось
<scratchx[x]> лампочка на модеме из светло синей переходит в темносинию
<baronos> поставил я в настройках только 3г и теперь только светло синяя,гуд,торренты докачаны :D
<scratchx[x]> да если через wvdial то она у меня тоже всегда светло синяя и маршрут нормальный
<scratchx[x]> baronos: ты через что к 3g конектишся?
<baronos> scratchx[x]: нетворк-манагер дефолтный.
<baronos> 12.04 убунту
<baronos> за весь день небыло разрывов
<scratchx[x]> ну с мегафоновским модемом все ништяк было, купил мтс вот такая канитель
<baronos> в топку мтс и ростелеком юг
<scratchx[x]> у меня и в 12.04 косячило, поэтому и обновился до 12.10
<scratchx[x]> а мегафон без проблем
<scratchx[x]> может попробовать как то разлочить мегафон и воткнуть туда мтс симку?)
<scratchx[x]> baronos: альтернатив нет, в частный дом не кто не че тянет
<baronos> scratchx[x]: симметрично, вот и буду завтра антенну мутить для мегафона чтоб дома 3г его был. а не мтс.
<scratchx[x]> baronos: ну на мтс есть тариф вип, полностью без ограничений
<baronos> scratchx[x]: на 30гигов который
<scratchx[x]> artus: ну че есть какие идее?
<scratchx[x]> *идеи?
<scratchx[x]> у мегафона?
<andrex> ну у мегафона на 20
<baronos> 499 настоящий безлимит
<scratchx[x]> да а у мтс есть вообще полный анлим, нет ограничений по трафу
<baronos> scratchx[x]: в какой регионе страны?
<scratchx[x]> Волгоград!
<andrex> не видел, вобще не у одного 3г опратора чтоб скорость после определённого количества трафа не падала до черепашей
<scratchx[x]> andrex: тариф VIP
<scratchx[x]> на сайте посмотри
<andrex> ща посмотрю
<teddyp1cker> почему никто из опсосов никак не соизволит свою утилитку на линукс перенести
<teddyp1cker> там же не дольжно быть ничего свехестсвенного
<scratchx[x]> есть эти утилитки уже давно
<andrex> а утилитки не их и есть они под линь
<scratchx[x]> например на мегафоновском модеме прям деб пакет был
<scratchx[x]> тока нафига она нужно?
<teddyp1cker> прямо тот котороый под виндой
<teddyp1cker> чтоб смску отправить и баланс глянуть?
<baronos> andrex: http://krasnodar.megafon.ru/internet/fromcomputer/services/nastoyaschiy.html
<scratchx[x]> прям тот
<baronos> andrex: вот без ограничения
<istorik> Приветствую, карта памяти в картридере опреляется не в /dev/sd* ?
<artus> в
<andrex> baronos: хм, возможно этой опции для меня нема в иркутске то
<baronos> andrex: вот так вот и бывает, хотя волгоград не далеко от нас, но таких услуг вип у нас нет, и цены на вип интернет в 1000+ рублей в отличии от их 550
<andrex> угу
<baronos> http://www.kuban.mts.ru/internet/mobil_inet_and_tv/internet_comp/unlim_options/ :( ппц 1400 за инет который помрет после 10 дней
<scratchx[x]> иркутск не далеко????
<andrex> я полторы плочю за максималку в 20 гигов хотя онлим 100 мегабит с теликом по оптике 850 руб
<andrex> грабёж млин, с этим мобильным тырнетом, даже если учесть что удобно таскать куда надо, качество связи уг
<artus> учитывая что на мобильном инете ширина канала нафиг ненужнато мо смысла брать за 100500р его - никакого, ну если только это не единственный тырнет воообще
<andrex> а иногда идинственным бывает, когда дома нету долго
<artus> ну если иногда то и с шейпом в 64к думаю пережить пару дней можно) хотя отвалить полторы штуки чтоб дай бог гиг вытянуть за месяц, в этом что то есть )
<andrex> мда и вип у мтса с ограничениями) 30 гигов 1 фильм посмотреть если повезёт)
<Sergey_IT> тесно в эфире, однако
<baronos> у билайна так же все печально :(
<andrex> да у всех, у бвка так вобще олима нет нормального, да и качество связи особенно в плохую погоду ещё хуже
<Sergey_IT> так диапазон же не резиновый, чего удивляться
<andrex> н*
<andrex> ах да бвка теперь ростелеком(
<[Raiden]> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/8016782044_d0c0d2225b_z.jpg - что будет с этим если диск в cue\image?
<andrex> фз
<tagezi> всем бб
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-29
<skai-falkorr> ну что?кто еще проснулся?
<baronos> проснулся блин
<skai-falkorr> baronos: молодчинка
<skai-falkorr> уняня?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DkaUsBwe0fo
<skai-falkorr> weechat 0.3.9 зарелизился
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Они уже перешли на Qt?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага
<vladgobelen> о_О шутка?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я решил поддержать твою:)
<vladgobelen> эх
<vladgobelen> а я уже успел и испугаться и понадеяться
<vladgobelen> такой облом
<skai-falkorr> синамин
<skai-falkorr> никогда раньше не слышал, что корица произносится так
<deniska> http://translate.google.com/#en/ru/cinnamon гуглотранслейт явно говорит синамон
<deniska> ну там безударная краткая гласная
<deniska> но на русском такое записали бы как о
<skai-falkorr> deniska: я это встретил в сериале:) несколько раз
<skai-falkorr> deniska: да и в корице гугл выдает ударение скорее на последний слог, а не на средний
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> на первый же
<skai-falkorr> deniska: кОрица? оно корИца
<deniska> эм
<skai-falkorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0
<skai-falkorr> ударение на И
<deniska> я про англицкое слово говорил
<skai-falkorr> а я про русское
<skai-falkorr> я ж сказал, что он корицу произносит
<deniska> русское он нормально произносит для синтезатора
<skai-falkorr> а не синамину
<skai-falkorr> мне распознование нравится у него
<skai-falkorr> гугл он не смог распознать, но "сын пляжа" он знает
<skai-falkorr> но вот гугл так проникновенно произносит sonuva...
<[Raiden]> автор слаки старое ядро туда впилил. Пишет хорошо протестировано, лонг саппорт и гуд перфоманце
<_d4vid> слака гавно!
<_d4vid> ^
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: да покарае тебя патрег-бох
<[Raiden]> 3.2.29
<[Raiden]> two of the most advanced desktop environments available today: Xfce 4.10.0, a fast and lightweight but visually appealing and
<[Raiden]> easy to use desktop environment, and KDE 4.8.5
<Sergey_IT> рекламщик
<[Raiden]> Патрик наш чувак )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если бы ты был патрегом - тыб вообще ток кеды включил. что осилил, то и включил:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не, я бы так же сделал. Я понимаю что есть люди со старыми компами и нетбуками.  Я вообще таки лхде часто советую
<[Raiden]> таким
<[Raiden]> Но самый удобный путь - эот подтягивание железа под самую крутую де )
<deniska> Под восьмёрку!
<_d4vid> :)
<skai-falkorr> deniska: да что под нее подтягивать.она легче вдвое семерки
<[Raiden]> я кстати английскую фразу урезал. Она заканчивается так:
<skai-falkorr> по весу и прожорливости
<[Raiden]> a recent stable release of the 4.8.x series of the award-winning KDE desktop environment.
<skai-falkorr> если бы не метро - было бы чтото годное
<deniska> хм
<deniska> вдвое легче
<deniska> и требует в два раза больше места на харде (:
<skai-falkorr> deniska: вдвое легче
<skai-falkorr> deniska: по весу
<skai-falkorr> она всего 9гб заняла.свежая установка. семерка занимает 16
<deniska> обе 64 бит?
<skai-falkorr> да
<deniska> страннота
<skai-falkorr> на одном и том же ноуте
<deniska> а вообще восьмёрка же ещё толком не вышла
<deniska> к релизу поправят
<skai-falkorr> почему
<skai-falkorr> код уже финальный. ничего не поменяется
<[Raiden]> 9 или 16 не так важно я думаю. Я лично решил что моя семерка доживет до 9 версии винды. Мне скриншотов хватило
<deniska> будто это помешает раздуть место на диске к коробочному релизу
<deniska> девятигиговая версия для оемщиков, которые сами 10 гигов дерьма засунут (:
<deniska> вроде самсунгвайфайутилити или асербекапмастер
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ага. и во всех магазинах по миру и на железе в продаже в день релиза по волшебству повится самый новый релиз?
<skai-falkorr> deniska: get your head out of your mass
<deniska> skai-falkorr: сейчас есть только ртм, так?
<deniska> Которая отдана на растерзание оемщикам
<skai-falkorr> deniska: а что такое rtm?
<deniska> Коробку мс ещё не предоставил
<skai-falkorr> ты в курсе?
<[Raiden]> Не, ничего не раздуется. Коробочная такая и будет. Они обещали что вин8 будет легче. Но дело в том что он при этом и страшнее. А  мне такие экономии не нужны.
<skai-falkorr> или rtm=oem по твоему?
<skai-falkorr> deniska: retail образы тоже доступны
<deniska> а ну ок
<skai-falkorr> deniska: более того.кодом они не отличаются
<skai-falkorr> только лицензией на распространение
<deniska> значит восьмёрка первую неделю 9 гигов
<deniska> а потом все 30 (:
<[Raiden]> может и так )
<deniska> skai-falkorr: ну демку офиса на 90 дней производители ноутбуков всё равно воткнут
<[Raiden]> Главное для продажи товарный вид )
<deniska> им плевать на то какой там код
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну что там страшного такого?отключили прозрачность?
<deniska> [Raiden]: а чем тебе не нравится прогрессивная восьмёрка?
<deniska> как коробка выйдет — скачаю с торрентов :3
<[Raiden]> Ну да, и вообще заголовки окон странной формы , не совсем как классик. Ну и меню пуск могли бы сделать опциональным. теперь же надо стороннюю прогу ставить.
<skai-falkorr> deniska: нищеброд
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем?ты часто по пуску бегаешь?
<[Raiden]> deniska: по отношению к десктопу она регрессивная
<deniska> skai-falkorr: просто винда 300 баксов которые за неё хотят явно не стоит
<deniska> 20 баксов я бы за ультимейт заплатил (:
<[Raiden]> почитайте лучше это http://habrahabr.ru/post/152555/
<vladgobelen> deniska: За что именно?
<deniska> за ультимейт (:
<deniska> или они теперь снова хоум и про?
<skai-falkorr> главная проблема в том, что хоть и код готов, и разрабы получили, но приложений метрошных мало. так то даж ниче идея.плюс тайлинг приложений. но самих приложений три калеки наплакали
<skai-falkorr> ну и завязка на лайв аккаунт убивает
<deniska> тайлинг?
<deniska> лолгде?
<deniska> Фуллскрин приложения ≠ тайлинг никаким раком
<vladgobelen> deniska: За слово?
<deniska> вон в макосе уже полтора релиза имеются фуллскрин аппы
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ну давай я тебе на убунте напишу "Ультимейт" и ты купишь ее у меня за 20 баксов)
<skai-falkorr> deniska: а ты попробуй не только на сскрины смотреть
<deniska> vladgobelen: не за слово, а за лицензию шиндошса
<skai-falkorr> там можно метрошные тайлить
<vladgobelen> deniska: Покупается то, что тебе полезно. Например еда или инструмент.
<deniska> skai-falkorr: я пробовал ставить какой-то превью, который был прямо перед ртм
<vladgobelen> deniska: Так за что?
<deniska> только фулскрин
<deniska> vladgobelen: за игровую прошивку на компьютер :3
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ну сочувствую. в финале есть тайлинг
<[Raiden]> в 8 мне проводник понравился, меню в стиле офиса. я думаю что найду похожую программу под вин7 вместо старого проводника. Таким образом у меня будет то что понравилось без всего того что не понравилось )
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ну, я и так играю, без винды.. что-то тут не так
<vladgobelen> а главное - бесплатно
<deniska> skai-falkorr: и можно увидеть скриншоты?
<artus> [Raiden], прекращай грибами барыжить, пол канала уже торкнуло и по ходу их совсем понесло :D
<[Raiden]> Не знаете о чем он?
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ток когда я окажусь на работе.я там на ноут поставил посмотреть
<skai-falkorr> deniska: на домашнем ток бубунта
<deniska> [Raiden]: рибон интерфейс может понравиться только… да никому он не может понравиться
<deniska> skai-falkorr: ну отгуглить в тырнете
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: скорее всего это связано с !raiden
<[Raiden]> ну это совсем не так.  рибон лучшая замена меню и панелям инструментов. И что самое главное это не просто другая вещь или вырезание , а отличная замена. те же гномеры просто стараются отрезать о программ и меню и иконки.
<deniska> http://i.msdn.microsoft.com/dynimg/IC234842.png это ведь копстец какой-то
<deniska> не меню, которое можно смотреть сверху вниз
<deniska> и не кнопки, которые можно смотреть слева направо
<deniska> а какой-то бред по которому надо рыскать глазами чтобы что-то найти
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://i.msdn.microsoft.com/dynimg/IC234842.png  это рибон?
<deniska> да, это рибон
<skai-falkorr> deniska: погуглить?погугли мокрые киски и скажи мне, сколько там было мокрых кошек. потмоу что помимо привычного нам определения тайлинга, плитки в метро называются тайлами. как они тайлинг приложений назвали я хз
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: прям лучшая
<[Raiden]> deniska: нет, это не капец, вот капец  http://fonzo.ru/u/pic/jpg/27_05_10/word1_1274970672.jpg
<vladgobelen> deniska: и в чем отличия от стандартных панелей, что были лет 15 уже?
<[Raiden]> рибон заменяет то что вы видите на картинке
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Цвет другой?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: этот риббон напоминает мне скрины осла с кучей всяких баров.когда на сами интернет странички остается совсем чуть чуть
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: +1
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: ты реално видишь только другой цвет?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Может туплю.. Что там нового то?
<[Raiden]> мне кажется ты просто етросянишь )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну, элементы крупнее
<vladgobelen> так они больше места только занимают
<vladgobelen> Для планшета это может и хорошо
<deniska> vladgobelen: кнопки разных размеров
<vladgobelen> deniska: и что?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: сравни ещё раз картинку дениски с моей. Показывать не вижу смысла тем кто сразу не видит )
<deniska> vladgobelen: неудобно
<deniska> [Raiden]: у тебя какой-то упоротый скриншот, отсутствие рибона иначе
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], петросянят все разработчики разных ДЕ
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: На первой просто меньше кнопок, на втором меньше
<vladgobelen> ну и темы разные
<[Raiden]> не просто меньше кнопок, но и больше места для документа. А функционал тот же. Ничего не отрезано
<[Raiden]> это называется - хорошая замена
<deniska> [Raiden]: настолько хорошая, что пользователи кучу времени тратят только на то, чтобы найти куда спрятана кнопочка
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты не поверишь, но глобал меню вообще экономит все это место, используемое под риббон. это называется хорошая замена
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Эм...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кнопок именно меньше
<vladgobelen> Если я не ошибаюсь
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: правда даже на первом скриншоте не все нужно, не то что на втором
<deniska> Я офисами вообще стараюсь не пользоваться — бесполезная категория софта
<[Raiden]> deniska: мне не приходилось искать. Побписанные табы  подсказывают что где и опять же, как и в любой качественной программе, вместо хавто где-то на веб, там есть справка.
<deniska> Но фрустрацию людей по поводу рибона я понимаю
<skai-falkorr> более того. hud ито более удобен, чем риббон. потому что названия у функций (если забыть о кривой русской локализации) интуитивны и понятны.а вот положение функций в мсо в риббоне зависит от фазы луны и дозы упорина у
<skai-falkorr> разработчика
<deniska> [Raiden]: у офиса2007 настолько хорошая документация, что я гуглил как в нём страницы пронумеровать как мне надо (:
<deniska> даже какие-то кривые макросы нашёл, лол
<deniska> От подписанных табов толку не больше, чем от кнопки с шестерёнкой в гноме (:
<[Raiden]> а вот и замена дефолтному эксплореру в семерке http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0929/h_1348914686_9484147_f1a9bf5727.png
<[Raiden]> благодаря рибону имеющая новые функции не отжирая больше места
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Дельфин?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Сходи и псмотри
<deniska> Блин
<deniska> Мы живём в век мониторов больше 15"
<deniska> нахрена место-то экономить в ущерб юзабилити?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш вот эти вот 50-100 пихелей занятого места - лучшая замена?
<deniska> [Raiden]: кстати эксплорер — плохой пример
<skai-falkorr> deniska: мы живем в век ультрабуков и прочего железа с 1366*768
<deniska> места сожрано больше, чем в семёрке (:
<deniska> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uw4saXasmsY/TStNr0_EuDI/AAAAAAAAA3k/FBMGoIRWb_w/s1600/windows7explorer.jpg
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: естественно. Это даже выигрывает немного места и ещё появляется место для новых функций. Дело в том что для таких манипуляторов как мышка или палец , вещи по которым можно кликнуть удобны
<[Raiden]> а гномеры это не поняли и вырезали панель инструментов ))
<deniska> ну и смотри сколько места ушло на 6 кнопок, посвящённых повороту картинок :3
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: гномеры вообще мало что понимают.у них хиг.у остальных мозг
<deniska> их можно было бы сделать не под палец, а нормального размера :3
<deniska> skai-falkorr: hig — human interface guide, штука нужная, есть у любой зрелой платформы
<deniska> у кде наверняка тоже кстати :3
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: смотри http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2011/08/30/616216/Comparison-with-ribbon-open.jpg
<[Raiden]> больше места?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эт я знаю.но они выиграли ток изза задействования заголовка окна
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а теперь сравни с выигрышем с использованием глобал меню.
<skai-falkorr> выигрыш во весь риббон
<deniska> [Raiden]: а если бы рибона не было — места было бы ещё больше, лол
<deniska> выиграли же не за счёт рибона
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну и строка состояния
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: она в скемерке есть
<skai-falkorr> в 8 нет
<deniska> а за счёт статусбара и отсутствия надписи «Documents library»
<[Raiden]> рибон это табы. Любое окно с табами вмещает больше инфы чем окно без табов. О чем тут можно спорить? :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: риббон - это табы у меню
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не сравнивай их с табами приложений
<skai-falkorr> ибо подменюшки тож существуют
<[Raiden]> нет. это табы которые заменили меню и панель инструментов. 1 вещь заменила две + освободила место
<deniska> и сделала интерфейс менее удобным
<[Raiden]> нот фор ми )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: они не заменили строку состояния
<deniska> ну ты кдешник, ты любое говно юзать горазд (:
<[Raiden]> в прочем, я уже всё сказал. Дальше там сами разбирайтесь.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если в семерке ее убрать - вместится еще больше файлов
<skai-falkorr> ток что тут не в риббоне дело
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но автоваз не станет лучшей маркой в мире, если начнут строить нормальные дороги
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет, это будет не замена, а вырезание. Это другой путь, который приведет к неудобству. Т.е. фактически это гномовский путь )) И ещё что важно, эксплорер это программа не в метро, а в режиме десктопа. Экономить место любым способом , когда м
<[Raiden]> ониторы для десктопов только увеличиваются в размере и разрешении глупо.
<deniska> То есть в итоге кнопочки просто поменяли местами
<deniska> и типа стало круто
<deniska> нет, не стало :3
<[Raiden]> ну да, сортанули по табам. и кнопочки и пункты меню. Это всё что было сделано.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я дуамю очень долго они думали как это сделать. Может даже купили человека извне , котоырй это придумал. А может целая куча людей несколько лет думала. )
<[Raiden]> оказывается инновации не только я не люблю )  Меня тут в этом упрекали когда я гном ругал )
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348916291.png кто угадает что тут происходит
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> муравейник а не скрин)
<baronos> [Raiden]: гном3 няшка, подумешь я ща на элементари ;)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: уже третья осада приходит вместе с Титаном. А этих тварей всего на весь мир штук 15
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: you'il never get laid, what is going on
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: моя твоя не понимать
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/635908/
<[Raiden]> ещё немного офтопа
<deniska> дварф фортресс для задротов
<[Raiden]> baronos: Ну нравится и ладно ) А мне например нравится на панель инстурментов кнопку вытащить новая вкладка, что бы по меню не лазить.
<[Raiden]> но... для этого панель инструментов должна быть и уметь изменяться. Первого в гноме уже нет, а второго никогда небыло.
 * baronos повешался
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> все, мышь проверил, мышь хорошая оказалась :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: во.я знаю, как я тебя запомню:)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: будешь сухариком:)
<skai-falkorr> стоп
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> это не ты
<skai-falkorr> чорд
<baronos> O_O
<skai-falkorr> я опять забыл, который ты алексей
<skai-falkorr> пришлось смотреть лог
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну, кем я буду в твоём представлении? :)
<skai-falkorr> я еще не придумал, как надежней запомнить
<baronos> skai-falkorr: baronos, не? :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну так смотря на рожу в плюсе я ж не сассоциирую ее с бароносом
 * baronos пошел в г+, думать...
<vladgobelen> deniska: а ты попробуй выдержать осаду (35 гоблинов + Титан) с потерями: 1 гражданский, 2 боевых пса и один рекрут
<skai-falkorr> убунту софтвар центр портировали на пакажкит. теперь и в федоре/сусе можно использовать
<WhoAm> Всем привет
<baronos> WhoAm: кто ты?
<WhoAm> Помогите дрова поставить на убунту,  Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:0037]
<[Raiden]> полистай форум, может писал кто
<WhoAm> Ага уже вот 2ой день листаю форумы...
<WhoAm> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=199796.0 здесь очень подобная проблема
<[Raiden]> а я 1 минуту)
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035902&page=2
<WhoAm> тоже был там... к сожелению с англ не оч
<WhoAm> Now go here and download compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 to your desktop оно?
<_d4vid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035902
<_d4vid> вот
<_d4vid> твоя проблема
<WhoAm> таже ссылка...
<_d4vid> зделай как там делают и все дела
<WhoAm> Solved это ведь как Решено переводитс да?
<baronos> да
 * WhoAm лезу в переводчик... спасибо, если что отпишусь
<_d4vid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12148827&postcount=24 тут говорится надо подправить 2 файла .. и оно соберётса
<_d4vid> опознает твою вафлю
<WhoAm> не могу найти этот файл (drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/hw.c)
<WhoAm> пишу sudo gedit drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/hw.c а он пустой док открывает
<_d4vid> ты скачал драйвера с офф сайта?
<WhoAm> эм...
<WhoAm> нет.
<[Raiden]> WhoAm: это не полынй путь. соотв ты открываешь ег оисходя из текущей папки
<WhoAm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12148827&postcount=24 здесь ничего не написано про дрова с офф сайта вроде...
<[Raiden]> судя по второму ответу они там используют какие-то compat-wireless-2012-05-10  исходники
<[Raiden]> весь тред полистай )
<[Raiden]> мне ень
<_d4vid> качай http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.5/compat-wireless-3.5.4-1.tar.bz2
<[Raiden]> похоже на правду )
<WhoAm> Скачал, разархивировал...
<_d4vid> тепер подправляй файлы
<_d4vid> *ь
<WhoAm> но ось то ведь незнает о этих файлах...
<WhoAm> щас... посмотрим...
<_d4vid> ты в первые подправляешь файлы в архиве?^
<WhoAm> ммм...
<WhoAm> да
<_d4vid> идёшь в папку разархириванного архива путЬ drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ и ишешь hw.c и подправляешь его
<_d4vid> с любым редактором
<_d4vid> также со вторым файлом..
<WhoAm> D fh[bdt e;t gjlghfdktyyst afqks rf;tncz//
<WhoAm> В архиве уже подправленные файлы
<WhoAm> кажется...
<_d4vid> проверил?
<WhoAm> да, вот на 743 стр. case AR9485_DEVID_AR1111:
<WhoAm> то о чем он писал
<WhoAm>  around line 680 as I've highlighted: хотя вроде это говорит о другом...
<_d4vid> тогда собирай его
<_d4vid> ну если всё также как у них .. тебе надо всеголишь собрать дрова.. и всё
<WhoAm> Спасибо, надеюсь все получится... ребутаюсь...
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> удачи..
<WhoAm> Большое прибольшое спасибо!!! Интернет появился...
<_d4vid> добро пожаловать на канал!
<skai-falkorr> за 15 лет отросли леса, которым лет по 150
<skai-falkorr> от что жлектроблокирующее поле делает животворящее
<[Raiden]> я видел военыне блиндажи со времен вов из которых такие деревья торчат, что не поверишь что им меньше сотни
<skai-falkorr> ну тут по по всей америке
<[Raiden]> покажи о чем ты говоришь )
<skai-falkorr> революция
<skai-falkorr> вторая серия
<[Raiden]> Я успел посмотреть. ну вроде неплохо. Средней паршивости апокалипсис. Но ушедшее электричество меня смешит.
<skai-falkorr> ну так какое нить блоки рующее поле
<skai-falkorr> эми излучатели, вносящие хаос в движение молекул
<skai-falkorr> что не позвоялет выстроить нормальное течение тока
<[Raiden]> люди наверное тоже отключились бы. Электричество вроде в нервной системе есть )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это вы про что?
<[Raiden]> хотя про поле это мысль.
<skai-falkorr> эми отрубит электричество, но не убивает людей же
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: революция сериал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: [Raiden]: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Клетка_Фарадея
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: для нервной системы нужно чтото мощнее
<vladgobelen> это насчет поля
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хотя от постоянного ионизирующего поля была бы головная боль
<skai-falkorr> хотя хз что за поле
<[Raiden]> ну, посмотрим, если не закроют )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: там в масштабах земли
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да пофигу
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: так что поле
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Военные же системы защищают и ничего
<vladgobelen> причем практически не отличающимися методами)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: в сериале вырубилось всё. Но ест ьнепонятные кулоны рядом с которыми что-то работает
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну... в сериале фантастика, а я про реальность)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Иерихон посмотри
<vladgobelen> тебе должно понравиться
<[Raiden]> то что есть железки переживающие эмп я и без википедии знаю.
<[Raiden]> тут вопрос не в том как защитить, а как всё вырубить )
<[Raiden]> эми*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: излучатели в стратегичаских точках
<[Raiden]> иерихон понравился. Жаль нет концовки ) Вообще сериал где взрывают сша не может не понравиться
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А сериал новый? А то я нашел только 2 серии)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: да, вторая вчера вышла
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а их тока две и есть пока
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: иерихон не тянет на фоллаут
<vladgobelen> жаль...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: концовка туповата.даж завершить не смогли, зная о закрытии
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: так они и не завершили вроде
<vladgobelen> занудненько, но в целом пойдет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну и с айтишной точки зрения - хрень полная
<skai-falkorr> уууу. электро погонялка для скота
<[Raiden]> да, зеленые буковки на мониторе видимо для сша символ хакерства и большого ума
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> консоль и зеленые буквы
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это же легенда
<vladgobelen> сам ты хакерство..
<vladgobelen> монохромные мониторы.. эх
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык зеленое на черном - классика старых монохромных терминалов
<vladgobelen> я помню когда на винде сидел, любил темные темы и специально делал эмуляцию подобную)
<deniska> http://www.vintage-computer.com/images/ibmpcportscreen.jpg только amber, только хардкор
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тот же apple II был черно-зеленым
<skai-falkorr> и тогда яббл был массовым продуктом
<skai-falkorr> пока ибм не решила, что им тож это нравится
<[Raiden]> на территории сша оно и сча массовое.
<[Raiden]> в общем-то
<vladgobelen> ну что ты.. 10% разве это массовое
<vladgobelen> хм.. актеры неплохие вроде.. посмотрим что за фильм
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а как часто серии выходить будут?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю )
<vladgobelen> о да... я бы хотел такое.. начало супер
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: skai-falkorr: А машины то чего вырубились?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты про аккумулятор для свечей зажигания слышал?
<vladgobelen> Ну и?)
<[Raiden]> а зажигание без искры не пашет
<vladgobelen> хотел бы я глянуть на то, что убьет аккумулятор
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> кто-то отсосал всю энергию
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: достаточно не дать электронам выстроится в нормальный ток
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а аккумулятор передает заряд на свечи по .... ПРОВОДАМ
<skai-falkorr> бенг
<vladgobelen> угу..
<vladgobelen> бугага.. то что происходит дальше - цирк полный
<skai-falkorr> даже если акк будет производить энергию, она не передастся никуда.
<vladgobelen> владивосток бы даже разницы почти не заметил..
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> за 15 лет можно было бы кстати кое-что построить на паровой тяге. опыт у людей есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: +100500
<vladgobelen> вариантов море
<vladgobelen> и нафига арбалеты то.. мда..
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а тут уже ополчение
<[Raiden]> железыне дороги по крайней мере можно было бы восстановить )
<skai-falkorr> арбалеты - единственное разрешенное оружие для всех, кто не у власти
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: аааа
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага.проложить новые рельсы по всей стране
<[Raiden]> а.. да, пушки отбирают.
<vladgobelen> зачем новые?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: обычный состав грузовой весит несколько около тысячи тонн
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а таких составов на дорогах тысячи
<skai-falkorr> их не убрать без тяжелой техники со старых рельс
<skai-falkorr> а паровой двигатель не даст стока лошадков, чтобы все это убрать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да и диктаторство нового президента не дает времени на созидание.надо сначала власть утвердить
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а ты хочешь весь состав целым двигать?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты хочешь по одному вагону отцеплять и тягать?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это при том, что люди должны захотеть поднять железную дорогу и им позволит диктатор
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это не проблема
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: кто сказал, что просто будет? Нужна полная перестройка всей инфраструктуры
<skai-falkorr> а на нее нужно несколько поколений
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось
<skai-falkorr> одно поколение - это 25 лет
<vladgobelen> это ерунда
<skai-falkorr> это люди. эгоизм, борьба за власть, всякие сопротивления и прочие патриоты
<skai-falkorr> нужна смена поколений, чтобы воспитать новые идеи
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это довольно легко решается
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: вспомни россию в начале прошлого века и позже через 50 лет
<skai-falkorr> это легко в книгах.
<skai-falkorr> http://9to5mac.com/2012/09/29/apple-no-longer-calls-ios6-maps-the-most-beautiful-powerful-mapping-service-ever
<vladgobelen> Я не сказал, что это легко
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вово. это захотел диктатор
<vladgobelen> я сказал, что это решаемо
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да и диктаторство нового президента не дает времени на созидание.надо сначала власть утвердить
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Этого захотели люди.
<vladgobelen> Нормальные люди, которые понимали что это нужно.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: те, кого раскулачивали - не хотели
<vladgobelen> Это не нормальные люди.
<baronos> и перед тем как новое поколение воспитывать, нужно искоренить ТВ с пропагандой  сексменьшинств
<[Raiden]> мне вот этот сериал нравился, хот и дешевый. И тоже закрыли ) http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=784361
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: те, кто раскулачивал - тоже не хотели.им бы себе отобрать кусок
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: хотело правительство. и использовало грубые и жестокие методы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И те кто понимал что это хорошо - помогали.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: плюс война и пропаганда сделали свое дело в объединении народа
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: понимающих было меньшинство
<skai-falkorr> baronos: какое тв?
<vladgobelen> Я просто сказал, что проблемы были практически идентичные
<vladgobelen> и ничего.. справились
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.только были ресурсы индустриальной революции и электрификации. помнишь лозунг: социализм - блабла и электрификация всей страны
<skai-falkorr> проблемы одни, методы и средства, доступные - другие
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Не было бы этого, нашли бы другое. Или развили
<vladgobelen> это не проблема..
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: или не развили бы. знать то низя
<baronos> skai-falkorr: все ТВ, интернет, радио, и вообще искоренить всех кто знает о гомосексуализме, лесбианстве и всякого рода извращенства...
<vladgobelen> Развили бы. Без вариантов.
<vladgobelen> Иначе бы мы не дожили до настоящего времени. В принципе
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: угу.есть косточка умных и хотящих, есть самая крупная страна
<vladgobelen> вымерли бы десятков сотен тысяч лет назад
<skai-falkorr> и единственное средство связи - голубиная почта
<skai-falkorr> ленин первым делом вокзал телеграф захватывал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr:  Россия большой была не только при электричестве
<skai-falkorr> ибо связь и транспорт - это все
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну так освободили и дали образование темным крепостным - так сразу революция быдла
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Освободили?
<vladgobelen> Ты сейчас пошутил?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а до этого управляли темными массами.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: добавьт кавычки
<skai-falkorr> если так хочешь детали
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Раньше помещики должны были: кормить крепостных, давать жилье, обеспечивать. За это те на них работали.
<skai-falkorr> point is что темные массы малообразованных пролетариев были легче в управлении революцией, чем образованные и эгоцентричные люди, каждый со своим мнением, считающие, что они лучше всех
<vladgobelen> Затем крепостных "освободили" с требованием: они работают как и раньше (иначе с голоду помрешь), а вот вся земля и прочее так и останется у помещиков. Однако при этом те не будут никого обеспечивать и кормить
<skai-falkorr> плюс различие в доступных средствах
<skai-falkorr> поэтому за 15 лет и не построили новую железную дорогу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Второе - разделение образования классовое когда началось, я извиняюсь?)
<vladgobelen> именно про темные массы ты говоришь..
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Революция произошла из-за глупости власти. Попросту уроды были у власти, вот и все.
<vladgobelen> А остальное - детали.
<skai-falkorr> ну так не меньшие уроды пришли.
<skai-falkorr> круговорот уродов в природе
<vladgobelen> Власть свергли да, уроды не меньшие. А потом народ посмотрел на это и скинул и этих уродов
<vladgobelen> в итоге больше полу-века власть впервые наверное за тысячи лет была у народа
<vladgobelen> Ну а потом все вернулось обратно..
<vladgobelen> Ну и результат ты можешь сам глянуть
<skai-falkorr> дык уроды никогда не перестанут попадать во власть
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и ты хочешь, чтобы там в сериале не уроды пришли к власти?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это постапокалиптика, а не утопия жеж
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В сериале бред какой-то..
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я не говорю про что "если бы"
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я говорю по факту..
<skai-falkorr> плюс в ссср было так: ленин пришел и сказал свергайте власть царя, все будут равны, свобода равенство братство. и люди пошли строить равенство.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: прям таки пришел и сказал?)
<vladgobelen> каждому?
<vladgobelen> телепортация, не иначе.. хм
<skai-falkorr> а тут сша. тобиш пришел макриди и сказал, чт оwe the people, всякие вторые поправки и прочий конституционный бред больше не дает им прав и свобод.давайте строить новую республику
<skai-falkorr> и ты думаешь, что все пошли строить?
<skai-falkorr> врядли. поэтому за 15 лет и не сделали ни паровозов, ни пароходов
<skai-falkorr> сначала надо утвердить власть
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мир очень большой.. Выжить можно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и если убрать одно - найдется другое..
<vladgobelen> ну, разве что исчезнет жизненно важное
<vladgobelen> например весь водород
<vladgobelen> или кислорож
<vladgobelen> д*
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А знаешь почему ничего бы не изменилось практически?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: потому что это все недоказуемая софистика
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: допустим несколько столетий назад один человек работал и обеспечивал допустим 10-20 человек. Получал естественно на одного. Остальное распределялось "поровну" - за десятерых людям, за десятерых начальнку
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И сегодняшний день. Один человек может обеспечить 1000
<vladgobelen> но все так же ему идет как на одного, людям как на 10 и 989 на начальника
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.пахая на тракторе (ибо как же еще на тысячу человек в одного накопать картофана)
<vladgobelen> Да это не важно
<vladgobelen> важнее что люди с прогресса этого особо то и не имеют
<skai-falkorr> как раз имеют
<vladgobelen> Меньше им платить невозможно)
<vladgobelen> понимаешь?)
<skai-falkorr> без прогресса человек бы получал еще меньше.ибо нахлебников и "хозяев жизни" всегда будет много.тех, кто попытается отобрать силой
<vladgobelen> а потому у "начальства" два выхода
<skai-falkorr> еще с тех пор, как человек взял в руки палку и начал бить соседа по голове
<vladgobelen> или позволить рабочей силе умереть или уменьшить свои аппетиты
<vladgobelen> в первом варианте не выживет и начальнки
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты недооцениваешь выживаемость. в истории прошлого есть множество таких случаев, когда рабочая сила гибла как мухи.при меньшей плотности населения
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: прогресс идет своим чередом, это нормально, а вот социальный строй это другое
<skai-falkorr> но начальники то строили себе пирамиды и дворцы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: сначала была демократия
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: то есть власть сильного: Кто сильнее, тот и прав, остальные его поддержат, ибо он сильный.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Но у сильных появлялись семьи, дети, дети детей итд. Их становилось больше.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А работать то ой как не хочется. Но ты же сильный. Так появилось рабство.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Держишь рабов, они работают только на тебя. Ты их полностью обеспечиваешь
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А потом сильные подумали - а что если переложить проблемы обеспечания рабов на самих же рабов?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И так появился феодализм)
<skai-falkorr> бла бла бла
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Но и дальше прогресс не стоял на месте. Были некоторые проблемы, а получить с рабов можно было еще больше.
<skai-falkorr> чет я перестал следить за тобой 7 фраз назад
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И появился капитализм. На примере россии при отмене крепостного права можешь посмотреть
<vladgobelen> у рабов отобрали еще больше, дали им веру в "свободу", но работать они продолжили на тех же и столько же) просто при этом еще больше содержали себя
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну да ладно. Забей. Если ты не дурак - и сам все монимаешь или поймешь. А если дурак - зачем объяснять?
<skai-falkorr> во.по последним двум фразам (которые я и прочел) комментарии. капитализм без индустриальной революции невозможен в принципе. ибо накопления капитала без того, чтобы ктото работал за тысячу человек невозможны.а это без
<skai-falkorr> механизированного труда не получится. и второе: "дали им веру в свободу", а тут как раз отняли веру в свободу, к которой привыкли, так что работать на тех же и столько же, когда ты точно знаешь, что не для тебя (а если бы была вера
<skai-falkorr> в свободу - ты бы верил, что ради себя.пропаганда, мать его)
<skai-falkorr> так что поэтому и не построили утопичное общество с паропанком и куртизанками
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Не поэтому.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Утопичное общество возможно только в одном случае - если не будет уродов
<vladgobelen> а эволюционно пока уроды почему то нужны
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да ну. ты жил в той выдуманной вселенной и точно знаешь об этом?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну утопия в данном случае - это твое развитие нового общества и восстановление старых технологий до электрических всего за 15 лет
<vladgobelen> Я живу в этой и точно знаю что есть в этой и почему. По крайней мере немногое, но знаю.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Почему же до электрических?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я про то что такой хаос - бред
<skai-falkorr> потому что электричество недоступно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: какой хаос?
<vladgobelen> а жить можно и без электричества
<skai-falkorr> общины, жесткая власть диктаторского режима.но народ то спокойно живет
<skai-falkorr> в боллшинстве своем
<skai-falkorr> какой хаос?
<vladgobelen> Там именно хаос
<vladgobelen> безвластие по сути
<vladgobelen> ну и группы какие-то изображают власть
<skai-falkorr> эмм
<skai-falkorr> там как раз и власть
<vladgobelen> власть это инфраструктура
<skai-falkorr> генерал захватил и установил. генерал, его прихвостни. и кучка патриотов старой америки, которые лепят звездно полосатый флаг и тайно дрочат на него
<vladgobelen> а она то как раз никуда не делась
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а тут есть
<skai-falkorr> налоги, рапределение продоволтьствия
<skai-falkorr> конная почта (как в 17 веке)
<vladgobelen> ну ок ок. Для сшп это не бред
<skai-falkorr> "полиция" своя
<skai-falkorr> инфраструктура то есть
<vladgobelen> а сибирь и дальний восток особых различий бы и не заметили
<vladgobelen> так - временные неудобства
<skai-falkorr> заметил бы еще сильнее. сибирь - это либо болота, либо горы
<vladgobelen> ух ты, а электричество то есть..
<vladgobelen> и тот чувак знал что произойдет.. забавно
<skai-falkorr> качать воду из колодцев вручную - это жопа
<vladgobelen> гыыы... да ну?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: эх.. забавные вы - родившиеся в городе)
<vladgobelen> и те кто провел в нем всю жизнь
<vladgobelen> проблема с водой не проблема уже тысячи лет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: для одной семьи - да. или ты не замечаешь разницу в плотности населения сибири царских времен (хуторы отдельные) и нынешних времен (города с миллионными населениями)
<vladgobelen> задолго до такой новомодной игрушки, как электричество
<vladgobelen> и даже до паровых двигателей
<vladgobelen> ты не поверишь, но во владивостоке примерно миллион жителей)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: угу. у широких рек и прочего профита
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты видел во что сейчас реки превратились?
<vladgobelen> а ты в курсе, что тут воду перестали часто отключать только в последние годы?_
<skai-falkorr> всех переселят к водохранилищам?
<vladgobelen> и то отключают периодически)
<vladgobelen> а раньше это было нормальное явление)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я сейчас про сибирь
<vladgobelen> И ничего, выживали)
<skai-falkorr> обсуждать недостатки дальнего востока я пока не начал
<vladgobelen> не говоря уже про электричество
<vladgobelen> а тут гораздо хуже сибири, поверь
<vladgobelen> тут даже не растет ничего, ибо почвы нет
<skai-falkorr> хотя и у него в безэлектрическую эру есть свои трудности
<vladgobelen> и климат гораздо хуже
<vladgobelen> как думаешь, где мы брали воду, когда ее не было?
<skai-falkorr> еда. строить деревянные лодки и ходить за рыбой - это надо много дерева и опытных моряков, потому как баркас и хлипкая лодчонка в море имеют совершенно разные шансы на выживание
<skai-falkorr> а людей много
<vladgobelen> а мы и сейчас рыбу не ловим
<vladgobelen> производства разрушены, очнись)
<vladgobelen> ДМП уничтожили много лет как)
<baronos> хмм, в выходные каждые за карасем гоняем, килло по 5 привозим
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: так.ты снова теряешь идею.я тебе говорю про проблемы в случае отключения энергии тут. где еду брать?ждать, пока фура привезет зерно из плодородных краев?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нет, сер. только по старинке - ловить в морею.ибо "21:08:00  vladgobelen | тут даже не растет ничего, ибо почвы нет"
<baronos> а вот в сибири, у брата , на Енисеи, там рыбу ловили чаще и лучше и вкуснее намного, тот же таймень, хариус, литнок... вот где счастье и раздолье в охоте и рыбалке, дак это в сибирир
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну ок, почти ничего
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я жил пол года в тайге и не умер
<vladgobelen> а если я смог, смогут и другие
<vladgobelen> кто не смогут - бог с ними, слабые должны умирать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Заметь, без электричества жил
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Поверь, это не так сложно.. сложно без людей разве что.. без информации
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: "я жил" - это один человек.а теперь представь миллион. чем кормить такую толпу?
<baronos> там другой инетерс, интерес выживания,  ане информации. по себе лично сужу
<skai-falkorr> ты в тайге мог и грибочков собрать, да заюшку поймать на южин
<skai-falkorr> чем накормишь весь владивосток?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А эти миллионы безрукие?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: тебе сколько лет то?
<vladgobelen> ты как и не жил в 90е
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: чем ты накормишь?грибами?на миллион человек в лесах безродных?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: или у тебя внезамно появилась почва, чтобы засадить пшеницу?
<baronos> староверы, живут общиной. все работают, что то делают, что добывают делят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: тут можно сажать, просто хуже чем в сибири даже, не только в центре
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: миллион человек. тысячи тонн продовольствия в день.
<vladgobelen> пол лопаты и уже глина
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А кто сказал, что будет легко?
<skai-falkorr> ты
<vladgobelen> Будет чуть хуже, но не сильно.
<skai-falkorr> 21:04:29  vladgobelen | а сибирь и дальний восток особых различий бы и не заметили
<skai-falkorr> это не чуть хуже
<vladgobelen> Именно
<vladgobelen> Это чуть хуже
<skai-falkorr> это как в блокадном ленинграде
<vladgobelen> Когда нам отрубают воду - это чуть хуже
<skai-falkorr> еда по талонам и очень мало
<skai-falkorr> а работать всем
<skai-falkorr> это не чуть чуть хуже
<vladgobelen> а при этом еще и электричество вырубали)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: прикинь, а мы и еду готовили
<vladgobelen> без электричества даже
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: на весь миллион человек?сколько надо сжечь дерева?угля?копать будешь кирками?
<skai-falkorr> возить на горбу?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ты даже не поверишь, но мы еду и производили
<skai-falkorr> миллионом человек без технических средств?
<vladgobelen> ну.. миллион или нет, на территории России было 150млн человек
<vladgobelen> и не особо многие имели блага в смутные времена
<skai-falkorr> ты опять таки забываешь, что тут нет машины, которая будет работат на бензине.нет дизельного генератора - нет нифига.
<skai-falkorr> что было в твои смутные времена
<vladgobelen> не будет электричества != не будет бензинового двигателя)
<vladgobelen> подумай лучше)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да ну. а поджигать чем будешь?
<vladgobelen> хмм)) Знаешь, а ты забей
<vladgobelen> я с тобой полностью согласен
<skai-falkorr> да мне пофиг
<skai-falkorr> мне главное, чтобы ты доказал свою точку зрения.что нифига не изменится
<skai-falkorr> но ты опять таки игнорируешь условия задачки
<omeone> кто у кого украл?) habrahabr.ru/qa/24317/
<skai-falkorr> omeone: карл у клары
<[Raiden]> нашел мод косм. рейнджеров перезагрузка. под вайном вешает всё напрочь ) sysrq только помогает
<[Raiden]> сча сделаю попытку поставить через playonlinux - там есть презет для этой игры
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> эт как он так вешает?
<skai-falkorr> даж тту1 недоступно?
<[Raiden]> может и доступно, но до sysrq + r,e недоступна клава
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так e - это завершить все задачи
<skai-falkorr> значит клава доступна
<[Raiden]> нет
<skai-falkorr> просто цпу занято так, что обработаь переход к тту1 не может
<omeone> так кто-нибудь может объяснить, как так получилось? http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/soneri/accord-alt/ http://font.ubuntu.com/about/
<skai-falkorr> если бы клава была недоступна - ты бы не смог завершить задачи через сисрек
<[Raiden]> всё недоступно. sysrq просто ядро по любому перехватывает
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: значит клава доступна:)
<[Raiden]> нет
<skai-falkorr> да
<skai-falkorr> иначе откуда ядро берет команду?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: невероятно сложно повесить линукс, да
 * skai-falkorr просто привязывается к формулировке слов
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: но очень просто завесить другое.. например иксы
<[Raiden]> 1 хоткей != клавиатура )
<[Raiden]> ctrl+alt+f1 не доступен
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты его не на клаве набираешь?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: доступен.просто в очереди на обработку висит:)
<[Raiden]> я думаю ты не понял )
<[Raiden]> нет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я понял:)просто я привязываюсь к словам:)
<skai-falkorr> к буквальному смыслу слов:)
<[Raiden]> ничего не висит на обработку, манипулятор перехвачен зависшим приложением
<[Raiden]> ожидать обработки нет смысла
<skai-falkorr> ааааа.так вот что у тебя зависло?а если sysreq+r
<skai-falkorr> а затем ctrl+alt+f1?
<skai-falkorr> omeone: аккорд - это эволюция сонэ шрифта.просто похож на убунтовский
<[Raiden]> я пока не собираюсь повторять
<skai-falkorr> но наследование сонэ заметно
<skai-falkorr> omeone: сонэ появился в 2009. убунту фонт в 2010
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: просто r перехватывает управление клавой отделяя ее от иксов и всяческих приложений в raw mode
<skai-falkorr> или из raw мод
<skai-falkorr> я уже точно не помню
<skai-falkorr> но суть в том, что р освобождает клаву
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: попробуй еще ssyreq+g
<[Raiden]> зачем? )
<skai-falkorr> это переключит тебя на фреймбуферовую консоль
<skai-falkorr> или sysreq+k
<skai-falkorr> это убьет в текущей tty все приложения (а поскольку ты в иксах - то твое tty7, и приложения в нем запущены)
<[Raiden]> а мне надо? Я только сказал что буду пробовать ставить по другому
<skai-falkorr> ну если азвиснет в плейонлинуксе
<skai-falkorr> то сначала попробуй k
<skai-falkorr> потом просто запустишь иксы снова и все
<skai-falkorr> без всяких презагрузок и прочего
<[Raiden]> ок, если повиснет попробую
<skai-falkorr> ну тобиш не забудь клаву отжать через r, затем k, чтобы покилять все зависшие.
<skai-falkorr> еще полезное sysreq+f
<skai-falkorr> эт чтоб убивать пожирателей памяти в случае утечки
<Big_Aziz> привет всем
<skai-falkorr> о.большой азис. давно не видели
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты физику учил в школе и химию?
<Big_Aziz> skai-falkorr: да видать только недавно сняли бан :) как сам?
<skai-falkorr> Big_Aziz: дак банлисты чистили часто
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я думаю ты успокоился. Представь себе бензин. Ты правда думаешь что его нельзя зажечь ничем кроме электричества?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: забей. ты не справился с задачкой и ищешь читы
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: как ты его в двигателях текущих будешь спичкой зажигать?
<Big_Aziz> неее меня не пускали вот приходилось у соседей обитать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нет, я ничего не ищу.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты правда думаешь, что только спичкой кроме электричества?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: так чтобы на такт (при 3-4 тысячах оборотов в минуту у двигателя) ты на каждый такт будешь лучинку пихать?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Заметь, двигатель должен быть герметичен
<vladgobelen> точнее камера сгорания
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen:ну
<skai-falkorr> и чем ты поджигать несколько тысяч раз в минуту будешь?
<Big_Aziz> vladgobelen: герметичен когда?ъ
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я просто хочу чтобы ты сам подумал)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Мы тут просто параллельно почему то похожую тему начали, вот и вспомнилось)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: чем ты будешь поджигать в герметичной камере сгорания несколько тысяч раз в минуту?
<Big_Aziz> вау здесь можно уже обсужать и химию с физикой? раньше бан в зубы и все
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ты знаешь что первые двигатели были полностью без электричества?)
<vladgobelen> И я отнюдь не о паровых
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: паровые движки были модщнее
<Big_Aziz> он о дизилях
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: но первые двс тоже надо делать.и делать машины под них, чтобы не сдыхали в попытках сдвинуть современный автомобиль
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: если про бензин, то есть прекрасная наука - химия.. Ну, если мы хотим придумать что-то принципиально новое
<vladgobelen> но зачем новое, если есть хорошо придуманное старое?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не.тут не придумка принципиально нового.условия задачи - жизнь не становится сильно хуже при пропадании электричества
<skai-falkorr> ты ее сам задал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Как думаешь, жизнь во владивостоке становилась хуже при исчезновении электричества и воды?
<vladgobelen> а их неделями не было
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну так опять таки. ит все автомобили прекращали движение?
<skai-falkorr> выходили кони и доисторические доэлектрчиеские двс?
<skai-falkorr> нет.
<skai-falkorr> генераторы были
<skai-falkorr> на старой доброй черной золоте
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: думаешь мы за водой на машинах ездили?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а по условию нашей задачи этих генераторов нет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: в условиях хутора - хватит и коней
<skai-falkorr> владивосток - миллионный город
<Big_Aziz> а можно вопрос в студию
<skai-falkorr> где кони прячутся?
<skai-falkorr> по подвалам?или пастбища за городом?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ноги, чувак.. ноги
<vladgobelen> мы себе сами были кони
<vladgobelen> и не умерли
<Big_Aziz> бурлаки во Владивостоке
<Big_Aziz> а можно вопрос в студию
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а ты знаешь что такое велосипед?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и на елосипеде будешь поле пахать?
<skai-falkorr> плюс владивосток - не китай
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а для этого нужен велосипед?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а как ты будешь собирать урожай для прокорма
<skai-falkorr> руками?это долго.а людей каждый день надо кормить
<skai-falkorr> условия же твои
<skai-falkorr> чтобы жизнь лишь чуть чуть хуже
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а мы его и не собираем
<vladgobelen> и не выращиваем
<vladgobelen> это страна бездельников по сути последние 20 лет
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> его завозят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У нас невероятно большие ресурсы
<Big_Aziz> vladgobelen: ты случайно не ошибся каналом
<skai-falkorr> на велосипеде тоннами попрешь?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: кто сказал, что жизнь будет та же? Жизнь будет не сильно хуже, но будут изменения даже к лучшему
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: локомотив бубунты привет
<vladgobelen> Big_Aziz: не я это начал) я лишь присоединился потом)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: просто в том фильме роль электричества сильно переоценена
<Big_Aziz> поделись темкой потроллем вместе :)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну вот и докажи. что "не сильно хуже". мне не надо роль электрчиества переоценивать или недооценивать:)вопрос не в этом
<vladgobelen> Big_Aziz: да там сериал скинули.. Во всем мире внезапно пропало электричество
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Да потому что я жил нормально. И не только без электричества.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а в том, чтобы владивосток при этом жил не сильно хуже.тоби это еда, вода нужна.для миллиона человек.тысячи тонн в день
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не для одного тебя
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: для миллиона
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А я один могу работать?
<skai-falkorr> без подвоза извне
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а чем работа поможет?
<Big_Aziz> и сервер сдохли циски сгорели хана интернету и привет свеча
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: почва хреновая
<vladgobelen> Я один должен обеспечить миллион человек?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: все.но опять таки
<skai-falkorr> чем?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Хреновая. Но она есть
<[Raiden]> йес. С тем что понаставил плейон линукс всё работает.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну?и будет по 300гр хлеба в день.блокадный ленинград - это не чуть чуть хуже.это полный капец
<skai-falkorr> условия твои - чуть чуть хуже
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну так работай
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Или условия когда нужно начать работать - для тебя сильно хуже?_)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: работать чем?
<vladgobelen> Руками для начала
<skai-falkorr> садить скудные гектары скудной почвы?
<skai-falkorr> пждать месяца пока будет урожай?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Китайцы, корейцы садят и ничего
<vladgobelen> не жалуются
<skai-falkorr> за это время умрут сотни тысяч
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну да. у них постоянно садят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Оно уже посажено
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У них?)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Они у нас землю скупают
<vladgobelen> давно уже
<Big_Aziz> китайца сажают обрабатывают землю дустом после них никакая живность там не растет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у вас во владивостоке посажено столько, что в случае чего хватит в тот же день накормить всех страждующих?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и собирают урожай без машин впринципе.. вот такая жесть
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0929/h_1348928960_9000275_c450e9023e.png
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: иначе мы возвращаемся к талонам на хлеб и ожиданиям урожая
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а это люди заметят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну заметят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты думаешь мы не замечали, когда не было света, воды, отопления итд?
<vladgobelen> Ну нету, ок.
<vladgobelen> Или когда не было еды?
<vladgobelen> Ну не было. не ложиться же и помирать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты каким то чудом слишком хорошо жил последние лет этак 20
<vladgobelen> завидую)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не будь идиотом. дело не в хорошо жили.а в том, что заметят.что придется работать, что ресурсов будет критически меньше.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и это ты сам только что сказал.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: следовательно твое утверждение, что владивосток не заметит - ошибочно
<skai-falkorr> все.заметит.хорошо заметит.выживет, сработаются, но заметно ж будет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты думаешь когда все отрубали, было незаметно?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: когда отрубали - деньги продолжали выполнять свои функции. можно было закупать.и закупали.не бросались садить пшеницу вокруг города. в случае глобального кабздеца соседний город хрен что даст за бумажки старые, да
<skai-falkorr> нули в неработающем компьютере.ибо им самим тоже нужно.так что тут владивосток переходит на самопитание.без машин, без помощи извне. жизнь не останется на том же уровне.не станет чуть хуже.это будет хреновая жизнь. я не
<skai-falkorr> говорю, что она всегда будет хреновая.но на создание инфраструктуры, независимой от внешних поставок нужно время.следовательно - во владивостоке заметят.что и требовалось доказать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А чем закупались в 90е, когда еще и еды не было?)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: хлеб помню жутки дефицит) очереди сотни метров)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и это жизнь как и есть?тобиш снова очередей не заметят?
<vladgobelen> Ну заметят
<skai-falkorr> ну вот
<skai-falkorr> что и требовалось доказать:)
<vladgobelen> но принципиально суть не меняется
<vladgobelen> Хаоса не будет
<vladgobelen> ну исчезло и исчезло
<vladgobelen> возьмем другое
<vladgobelen> Потому мы и выжили.
<skai-falkorr> будет:)ты забыл о тех, кто не станет работать, потому что у них есть оружие, но нет останавливающей длани остального мира, у которого тоже есть оружие и средство доставки его на место назначения
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а вот как раз у нас оружия почти ни у кого нет. Только у тех, кто и должен останавливать
<skai-falkorr> ведь в 90 армия не стала захватывать власть в отдельно взятом владивостоке, когда не было электричества:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а они не будут:)зачем?у них есть власть силы.
<vladgobelen> армия стала захватывать власть в отдельных частях страны
<vladgobelen> и вполне успешно
<skai-falkorr> они и захватят:)
<vladgobelen> например в той же РСФСР
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.пока ей не напинали те, у кого тоже было оружие
<vladgobelen> Да никто не напинал
<vladgobelen> вполне успешно захватили
<skai-falkorr> а тут кто напи нает?если везде такая же ситуация. сразу отдельные комунны
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.и держат до сих пор?
<vladgobelen> И держат до сих пор
<vladgobelen> Плохо конечно, но ведь и хаоса особого нет
<skai-falkorr> назови хоть один городок в рсфср
<vladgobelen> москва, питер, владивосток
<vladgobelen> например
<skai-falkorr> где нет власти РФ, а только армия
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: в москве президент
<skai-falkorr> в питере мизулька
<skai-falkorr> где там генералы и военная хунта?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: в москве как раз глава незаконного правительства)
<vladgobelen> пришедшего путем военного переворота)
<vladgobelen> или как там? пахан?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вполне законного. ссср было официально расформировано
<vladgobelen> Чем тебе не хунта?
<skai-falkorr> подписаны документы
<skai-falkorr> это и есть законный путь
<skai-falkorr> грязный, но это ж закон
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Кто подписывал?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: главы республик
<vladgobelen> А причем тут главы?
<vladgobelen> Не это их задача.
<vladgobelen> Они должны выполнять свои функции, а они решили не их выполнять, а захватить власть
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: они - представители и власть своих республик.это их задача.
<vladgobelen> ну, собственно у них это получилось
<skai-falkorr> был референдум жеж
<vladgobelen> который провалился
<skai-falkorr> он же был.а следовательнно - народная воля.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Давай не будем тут играть словами.
<skai-falkorr> не шибко и провалился.как всесоюзный - да. если смотреть с позиций отдельных республик - то вышел на славу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Был переворот и вполне себе военный.
<vladgobelen> А как ты хочешь это назвать - тебе виднее
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вполне законный
<vladgobelen> И ничего... никакого хаоса
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: законность то не отменяется
<vladgobelen> Ок, был законный военный переворот
<vladgobelen> Со свержением старой власти
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen:  при надоре других стран. где были силы остановить геноцид и гражданскую войну, буде что крупное начнется
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а теперь вернемся к условиям, что нет связи ни с кем и никто не станет останавливать
<vladgobelen> о да, эти силы прекрасно себя показали всего то 100 лет назад
<skai-falkorr> будет законный военный переворот или военная хунта, как в сиерра лионе?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: создав хаоса и устроив геноцид в целых регионах
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Кто не станет то?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: От того что свет пропал нужно перестать выполнять свои обязанности?
<vladgobelen> забудь ты эти тупые американские фильмы, где вырубают свет и все с криками "ура" бегут грабить магазины)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а обязанности возникнут из чего?из постановления правительства?его нет.оно далеко. из норм международного права? его тоже нет.кто остановит?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Как думаешь, а когда не было электричества, как же вообще страна жила?
<skai-falkorr> причем тут все.я про людей, у которых есть оружие.у нас не америка.второй поправки нет.оружие есть у ограниченного контингента
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: точно также.не могла устраивать внутренний геноцид, ибо были другие хищные страны, готовые тебя растерзать на ресурсы
<skai-falkorr> а тут уже получаются отдельные города, которые не связаны с другими
<skai-falkorr> что помешает кому то силой захватить власть и устроить военную хунту?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тем не менее хаоса не было
<vladgobelen> и страна была
<vladgobelen> и люди жили
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я тебе сказал почему.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я тебя спрашиваю, как в новой ситуации справились бы
<vladgobelen> Все так же
<vladgobelen> Инфраструктура есть
<skai-falkorr> нету.
<skai-falkorr> ее строить надо
<skai-falkorr> есть огрызки инфрастурктуры, доступные разным городам
<skai-falkorr> единой нет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: дада.. инфраструктуры не было и в 90
<skai-falkorr> следовательно - отдельный город уже стал отдельным государством, но без связи с другими
<vladgobelen> были обрывки по разным новым республикам
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.и была связь с внешним миром
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: следовательно например восточная окраина государства стала отдельной страной)
<skai-falkorr> гуманитарной помощи наворовали тогда миллиардами
<skai-falkorr> чуть чуть от этого досталось народу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: не важно сколько наворовали. Важно что народу почти не досталось)
<skai-falkorr> кто сейчас будет помогать?
<vladgobelen> Но выжили
<skai-falkorr> выжили. вопрос в том, что помешает устроить сиерра-лионе в отдельно взятом городе.ты так и не дал ответ.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Инфраструктура
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ее нет.
<vladgobelen> Она есть)
<skai-falkorr> нет.ты сам говорил выше. есть огрызок.что мешает военному генералу синицыну вывести воиска в город и заставить всех быть рабами на плантациях ради него
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а что мешало 200 лет назад?
<skai-falkorr> то, что ему тут же напинают по жопе из других стран.где инфраструктура была
<skai-falkorr> а сейчас ее нигде нет.весь мир в состоянии отдельных городов
<_d4vid> вы о чём тут?
<_d4vid> в кранце..
<vladgobelen> кто напинает то?
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: мысленный эксперимент
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: другим странам хаос даже выгоден
<_d4vid> ясно)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: выгоден чтобы прийти и забрать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а в данном случае - приходить никто не будет.ибо у себя бы удержаться
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у них свои проблемы
<vladgobelen> а как они узнают то?)
<vladgobelen> связи то нет)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вот именно.что помешает сейчас синицыну устроить маленький диктат, если никто не узнает и не остановит
<skai-falkorr> в этом вопрос
<flintstone> какие глобальные разговоры :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Те же кто и сейчас, собственно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у них теже самые пробелмы внутри.с чего они пойдут останавливать его?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Везде всегда проблемы
<vladgobelen> когда-то меньше, когда-то больше
<vladgobelen> но они не отменяют обязанностей
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: из чего возьмутся обязанности у синицина?у него обязанность - обеспечить функционирование части. если для этого надо весь город в рабство обратить, убивая неугодных - кто его остановит?
<skai-falkorr> ли сяо из соседнего китая?у него обязанности накормить и спасти семью ему нет дело до синицына.он о нем вообще не знает
<skai-falkorr> связи то нет
<skai-falkorr> так кто же остановит нашего начинающего диктатора?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Те же кто и сейчас
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: кто?:
<vladgobelen> у всех семьи, у всех проблемы
<vladgobelen> Но работа есть работа
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а кто сейчас останавливает?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: оооо.то есть все в россии абсолютно до единого благонадежны и не будут себя ставить превыше всех, используя все доступные средства? чиновники не воруют, менты не пытают
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: внешний мир
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: воруют, пытают
<vladgobelen> Какой еще мир?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: как воруют?работа ж их не в этом
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: жадный внешний мир
<skai-falkorr> смотри
<vladgobelen> ну смотри
<vladgobelen> в 1998 был сильный кризис
<vladgobelen> был?
<skai-falkorr> синицин такой прям сча думает.а пойду ка я себе город захвачу. как только он начнет - придут армия нато, китайцы, еще кто.прибьют его и все.
<skai-falkorr> станет владивосток китаем
<skai-falkorr> синицыну это надо?чтобы его пришли и остановили
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> ему не надо
<skai-falkorr> он и не начнет, зная, что ничего у него не получится
<vladgobelen> лучше посмотри на украину, грузию, ливию, сирию
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: кто там еще в списке?
<vladgobelen> пришли? помогли?
<vladgobelen> Помогли) Но тем кто захватывал)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и?там нет поголовного рабства и уничтодения всех и вся. потому что есть ресурсы, которые можно продать в обмен на другие
<skai-falkorr> поэтому помогли тем, кто захватывал
<skai-falkorr> чтобы обеспечить законный переворот.а не геноцид и рабство
<skai-falkorr> а я говорю про геноцид и рабство
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я к тому что никто и не пошевелится.
<skai-falkorr> кто придет и установит хрупкий, но мир?
<vladgobelen> Однако не захватывают
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: потому что пошевелятся
<vladgobelen> Почему?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: грузия, украина, ливия
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: в них рабство, геноцид и военные на улицах стреляют в людей?
<skai-falkorr> artus: у тебя там так?
<vladgobelen> В ливии десятки тысяч жертв
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нет.ну и что ты их в пример приводишь? там порядок установился. а я говорю про вощникновение хаоса
<vladgobelen> да, вполне
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.и продают нефть
<vladgobelen> там как раз хаос
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: поэтому там позволяют жить и работать
<vladgobelen> а что, нефть тоже пропадет?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а синицин кому будет продавать нефть?если она не нужна
<vladgobelen> Кому не нужна?
<skai-falkorr> нет машин, которые бы питать этой нефтью
<vladgobelen> она гореть перестанет?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну горит.и что?ее польза не в этом
<skai-falkorr> это топливо.
<istorik> это деньги, топливо из него так себе
<skai-falkorr> так что кому лисицин ее впарит?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ладно, подкину еще идею тебе) раз сам не хочешь думать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Калильное_зажигание
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты путаешь
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тут тебе надо думать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ок)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты дал граничные условия
<skai-falkorr> я их проверяю
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я их не давал
<skai-falkorr> ты должен думать, кому он ее продаст, чтобы его не согнали с трона
<vladgobelen> я сказал что особой разницы не будет
<vladgobelen> А он не придет на трон
<Big_Aziz> короче лучшая энергия вот E=mc^2
<vladgobelen> а если придет, разницы мало будет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты сказал, что будет все хорошо, я сказал, что только если не будет хаоса.ты сказал, что его не будет.я сказал, что он возможен
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: докажи что не возможен
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: потому что те условия постоянно возникают
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.разницы мало будет.сравни украину с сиера-ионне
<vladgobelen> а кое где они - основа жизни
<vladgobelen> и ничего, живут
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: живут.привыкли.а вот во владивостоке не привыкли к расстрелам
<vladgobelen> а на украине расстреливают?
<vladgobelen> или в глубинке в россии?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<vladgobelen> владивосток это один из крупных центров
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не расстреливают.поэтому я и говорю их сравнить
<skai-falkorr> с тем, где расстреливают
<skai-falkorr> 22:48:39  vladgobelen | я сказал что особой разницы не будет
<vladgobelen> Где например?)
<skai-falkorr> сиера-лионе
<skai-falkorr> я ее несколько раз назвал
<skai-falkorr> там чистое рабство на алмазах
<skai-falkorr> их продают, поэтому там и не останавливают кровавые режимы.потому что те выгодно делятся тем, что так любят пафосные чики
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ооо... вот не нада тут про колонии британии)
<vladgobelen> там всегда был хаос)
<vladgobelen> это основа европейского образа жизни - рабство
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну да.а тут лисицин решил такое же устроить. но по твоим словам - не сильно заметят, что их расстреливают
<flintstone> а чтовы тут так яро обсуждаете? какоето событие произошло?
<skai-falkorr> flintstone: мысленный эксперимент
<skai-falkorr> он говорит чтото, я привязываюсь к словам и заставляю его их доказать
<skai-falkorr> пока 1:0 в мою пользу, но чую скоро будет 2:0
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну, если англия завоюет - возможно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: но это маловероятно
<flintstone> skai-falkorr: хороше вас держит
<vladgobelen> проблемы будут и у них
<skai-falkorr> а ты думаешь, что только в англии были те, кто хотел бы сделать рабов себе?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я тебе говорю, что лисицин может захотеть
<skai-falkorr> и сделает жеж
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: нет, но только у них это получается
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у них это получалось
<vladgobelen> И сейчас получается)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: назови колонию, появившуюся в этом веке
<vladgobelen> я тебе описывал цепочку, но ты не читал с 7 строки)
<flintstone> у когонибудь есть проблемы с гуглвскими сертификатами на pop.gmail.com?
<skai-falkorr> flintstone: не
<flintstone> у меня вчера вечером началось
<skai-falkorr> сегодня было нормально
<flintstone> причем очень странная фигня
<skai-falkorr> flintstone: попробуй imap
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: хмм.. все те же старые почти все остались. К ним потихоньку присоединяются отделенные от СССР территории
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: правда не очень успешно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: они не стали кровавыми рабскими колониями
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: так что сейчас у них уже не получается:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Время другое, люди другие
<vladgobelen> я тебе описывал цепочку
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: те социальные строи не менялись единочасно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: skai-falkorr | vladgobelen: у них это получалось
<skai-falkorr>  vladgobelen | И сейчас получается)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: они меняются сотни лет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну так сейчас не получается:)
<vladgobelen> и в разных регионах поразному
<skai-falkorr> или у тебя сейчас тянется сотни лет?
<skai-falkorr> сейчас - эт омаксимум одно поколение.остальное - тогда:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Конечно. В некоторых регионах до сих пор феодализм даже
<vladgobelen> и вполне нормально управляется
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: однако уже даже капитализм начал сдавать.. Новый переход
<vladgobelen> а вот чем он будет - не ко мне вопрос
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: до сих пор.это значит, что он возник раньше, а не сейчас.так что сейчас у великобритании не получается делать колонии:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а кто сказал что делать?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: поддерживать
<vladgobelen> и выкачивать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты сказал, что делать:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нет, я сказал - управлять)
<vladgobelen> и соответственно использовать рабов
<skai-falkorr> я сказал сделать рабов.ты сказал, что только у них это получается.я сказал, что получалось (сделать!=поддерживать старых сделаных), ты оспорил, что и сейчас получается:)но оспорил не то, что не получается сохранять,а не
<skai-falkorr> получается создавать сейчас:)
<skai-falkorr> я ж слежу за беседой:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ааа.. сделать рабов
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ливия
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ирак
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это не британские колонии
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вполне британские)
<skai-falkorr> 22:54:38 skai-falkorr | а ты думаешь, что только в англии были те, кто хотел бы сделать рабов себе?
<skai-falkorr> 22:55:03  vladgobelen | skai-falkorr: нет, но только у них это получается
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: неа
<vladgobelen> именно
<skai-falkorr> великобритания у пирога мало чем кормится
<skai-falkorr> там ближе сшп
<vladgobelen> А что такое сшп?)
<skai-falkorr> это отдельная страна, которая скинула колониальное рабство
<vladgobelen> Ок)
<skai-falkorr> и с тех пор жирует ради себя, а не ради королевы
<vladgobelen> не важно что думают рабы
<skai-falkorr> ага.тайное правительство королевы управляет сша
<skai-falkorr> ну ты и упоролся:)
<vladgobelen> Ну, если ты так считаешь)
<vladgobelen> я же ничего не говорил
<vladgobelen> подробности ты сам сказал
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: почему.ты это и выдал.
<skai-falkorr> ты оспорил мой тезис, что они не ради королевы.следовательно - твое мнение за королеву
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: попробуй отбросить стереотипы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: не обязательно восхвалять кого-то, чтобы работать на его благо
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну так благо англии не растет от благосостояния сша
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://paste.kde.org/559250/
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а при чем тут вся страна?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: при том, что "это не страна, это колония рабов ради королевы".это твоя позиция
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: про королеву не знаю
<vladgobelen> но врядли это один человек
<vladgobelen> или даже одна семья
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: королева - это королева англии. британская корона сделала колонию.колония отделилась.и эта одна семья, кто получает наибольший профит от профита сшп - это не британская семья царственная. так что твои слова, что сшп до
<skai-falkorr> сих пор колония англии - это фигня
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а я так сказал?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну да.твои слова, что рабы могут думать как угодно в ответ на заявления, что сша больше не колония англии это утверждают
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да брось ты - глупости я несу)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да мы тут весь вечер несем глупости:) если не следовать правилам игры - то смысла вообще не будет.поэтому я и привязываюсь к словам.правила игры делают это рахминкой для ума.иначе будет просто упоротость
<shenmue> ого прикол какой
<shenmue> гимп на винде не ставит яндех бар оО
<Nor8> )) это троян
<shenmue> блин... наверное да...
<Nor8> Так же как и пунто свитчер и т.д )))
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты не поверишь, но гимп и в убунте не ставит яндекс бар
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Гимп в убунту даже не знает про него )))
<shenmue> ну у мну винда для игр слетела.. а ёё года 4 назад ставил. так вот щас все проги что ставид яндексбар пихают. даже сам яндекбар наверное при установке яндекст бар поставит
<Nor8> shenmue: )) Есть такое. Не яндекс-бар, так еще что-нибудь
<Nor8> Бету 12.10 кто-нибудь прикрутил уже себе?
<[Raiden]> 2 виртуалки есть. иксы слишком новые , гости не целиком встают. Соотв юнити лагает на софтовом рендере.
<[Raiden]> ну а в моем де просто вырубается композит
<Nor8> А видео драйвер  поднимется нормально на новых иксах или тоже лагать будет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь обрезкой в vlc пользуется?
<[Raiden]> а так вроде пашет
<[Raiden]> я думаю будет работать, нвидия часто выпускает дрова, последний должен уметь
<[Raiden]> а открытые само собой будут
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так умеет вроде, но сам знаешь, а вдруг! ))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ну глянь ченджлоги последнего дровника
<skai-falkorr> какой хорг и месу поддерживает
<Nor8> уже, поддерживает
<Nor8> Был анонс
<[Raiden]> Nor8: про релиз слаквари не читал? )  хфце+кде. А гном развивается в неофиц. репе.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Правильный выбор, сектантов долой )))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так в слаке ж всегда гном был в неофициозе
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Скинь линк глянуть
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34968
<[Raiden]> дебиан 6.0.6 ещё релизнуло
<[Raiden]> но мне лично это не очень интересно
<Nor8> А оффтопик номер 8 кто-нибудь ставил себе? ;-)
<deniska> у меня короткое время пререлиз стоял
<deniska> как семёрка только ещё хуже
<[Raiden]> нашел где спросить. Личн оя не поставил т.к. на моем проце в вбоксе не пашет. Как-то по другому ставить лень
<Nor8> ))
<Kyshtynbai> я дэбил, я залил клаву ноутбука. Нампаду капец. Менять придёцца, и это если найду ещё :( . я негодую
<Nor8> Ты протер его? )))
<Kyshtynbai> что протёр? я её отсоединил и подключил юсбшную... а эта мож высохнет к завтрему.
<Sergey_IT> Чем залил?
<Kyshtynbai> водой
<Nor8> )) Ну тогда подожди, не выключай, еще что-нибудь накроется )))
<Kyshtynbai> неее, не накроцца. там не много пролилось
<Kyshtynbai> *ецца
<Sergey_IT> это точно, ецца )
 * Kyshtynbai расстроен.
<Nor8> ))
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: Ты его в микроволновку на минуту положи, там просушишь ))))
<Kyshtynbai> хаха.
<UNIm95> Народ сейчас проблем с usb-веб камерами в линуксе нет или мало?
<UNIm95> Просто надо человеку помочь с выбором веб-камеры. там на компе 10.04.
<UNIm95> А человек не особо сильно в компах разбирается
<Kyshtynbai> может ему тада не надо убунту-то
<Nor8> Надо погуглить модель камеры на предмет поддержки
<deniska> в основном с вебкамерами в линуксе проблем нет
<UNIm95> Спасибо всем
<UNIm95> Надеюсь не промахнусь. Кстати что с форумом?
<UNIm95> ответь
<UNIm95> не то окно
<Shiddex> здравствуйте, есть ли здесь добрый человек готовый помочь мне?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Kyshtynbai> Блин. А на усбшной клаве fn нету. Как теперь яркость то менять с клавы?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, слезь с Клавы
<Kyshtynbai> матрос лежал на гальке и смотрел в небо).
<Sergey_IT> типа
<Shiddex> хорошо. Здравствуйте,  у меня самая последняя версия Убунты десткоп. Я пытаюсь сделать возможным опознавания беспроводных сетей и вообще сделать возможным подключение к ним. Кроме как прочтения русской вики о моей проблеме, я дальше не с
<tagezi> а фн нельзя назначить? ))
<Sergey_IT> !255 > Shiddex
<ubuntuhelp> Shiddex, please see my private message
<tagezi> последняя - это убунту 12.10 бета 2?
<Shiddex> Здравствуйте,  у меня самая последняя версия Убунты десткоп. Я пытаюсь сделать возможным опознавания беспроводных сетей и вообще сделать возможным подключение к ним.
<Shiddex> Кроме как прочтения русской вики о моей проблеме, я дальше не сдвинулся
<Sergey_IT> Shiddex, 12.04 нормально видит и подключается
<Shiddex> буквально в в 40х см стоит роутер, он не опознаётся
<Kyshtynbai> вообще никаких сетей не видит?
<Sergey_IT> так может он скрыт
<Shiddex> с винды он виден
<Sergey_IT> а вайфай то работает?
<Shiddex> конечно, но не у меня. на кухне нетбук стоит, он его видит
<tagezi> види или работает? )
<tagezi> т*
<Shiddex> всё
<tagezi> а настройки правильно делаешь?
<Shiddex> работает прекрасно, проблема где-то у меня
<Shiddex> не знаю в чём, только изучаю
<Shiddex> я не представляю какие настройки делать, если самостоятельно вписывать адрес для подключения беспроводной сети
<Shiddex> то мне это не нужно, ибо ноутбук довольно таки мобилен
<tagezi> нет.. ключ правильно вписать, например, если сеть с шифрованием
<Kyshtynbai> а он вообще хоть какие-то сети видит? соседские и так далее. может, просто вайфай адаптер отключен
<tagezi> да, может
<Shiddex> ничего не видет, видимо отключен
<Shiddex> как и где включить?
<tagezi> дай ifconfig -a
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<tagezi> !past
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<Shiddex> http://paste.pro/5159063
<tagezi> ага, нет у тебя файфая
<tagezi> знаешь название своей карточки?
<Sergey_IT> Shiddex, поищи по типу карточки в гугле
<Shiddex> скорей всего эта Realtek RTL8191SE
<Shiddex> по крайней мере, так утверждает лист драйверов предоставляемый фирмой днс
<Kyshtynbai> сдлеай чтоль lspci | grep -i wi
<Kyshtynbai> так может модель узнаешь
<Shiddex> ничего не отвечает
<Kyshtynbai> хмммм как ещё можно сетевую погрепить если по слову варлесс не хочет...
<Kyshtynbai> ну network вместо wi напиши попробуй
<Sergey_IT> да просто lspci и найти
<Shiddex> 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723
<Sergey_IT> и в  гугель типа http://www.google.ru/search?q=RTL8191+ubuntu+linux
<tagezi> гугл вроже говорит что с октября 2011 года проблем не замечали )
<Shiddex> 05:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)
<Shiddex> оно же, да?
<Kyshtynbai> не ну это езернет
<Kyshtynbai> это проводное
<tagezi> RTL8191 - это, насколько я понимаю, вайфай
<Shiddex> угу
<UNIm95> Народ у xubuntu 12.04 поддержка тоже 5  лет?
<Nor8> 3 вроде
<UNIm95> плохо
<Nor8> Тебе хватит ))
<Nor8> Новая уже выйдет
<UNIm95> Вопрос такой если с альтернативного диска поставить вместе с xubuntu-desktop поддержка тоже до 5 будет?
<Shiddex> http://osmaster.org.ua/?p=2742
<Shiddex> извините конечно, но это работает?
<tagezi> Shiddex: да, но это кастыль кастыльный, и это только во временное пользование хорошо
<tagezi> Shiddex: лучше собери
<UNIm95> Shiddex: если у тебя реалтековский вай-фай собери с официального сайта
<UNIm95> там парни кормальные дрова выкидывают
<tagezi> там всего то ядро пересобрать с новым модулем =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: чего? там выбираешь драйвер под вафлю, уточняешь ядро, скачиваешь, распаковал, make && make install или checkinstall по вкусу
<UNIm95> возможно подтянуть парочку дев пакетов придется
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну дай то бог )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: + если у него 8191 то проблем быть не должно
<UNIm95>  tagezi: у самого такая карточка проблем нет
<UNIm95> качал с офф сайта и по ридмишкее сделал
<tagezi> UNIm95: тогда ему говори, у меня то вайфай цепляется автоматом )
<UNIm95> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<tagezi> помоги челу разобраться
<UNIm95> Shiddex читай наш диалог с tagezi:
<UNIm95> Shiddexhttp://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Shiddex> ё. так
<Shiddex> сейчас, я уже тут напортачил мальца
<UNIm95> Shiddex только уточни модель карточки
<UNIm95> lspci |grep work в терминале
<Shiddex> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8723
<Shiddex> nfr
<Shiddex> так, я скачал, далее как действовать
<Shiddex> по ридми шагать?
<Shiddex> вроде бы что-то установил, но в конце выдало это
<Shiddex> install: невозможно удалить «/lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtlwifi.ko»: Отказано в доступе make: *** [install] Ошибка 1
<Shiddex> UNIm95: ?
<Shiddex> чуть выше написал
<Kyshtynbai> отказано в доступе? а sudo делал перел make
<Kyshtynbai> >
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<Shiddex> http://paste.pro/5159068
<Shiddex> вот концовочка полная, а судо забыл
<Shiddex> если повторно введу, только с ней. ничего же?
<Kyshtynbai> вводи смлео
<Kyshtynbai> смело
<Shiddex> тоже самое
<tagezi> Shiddex: эм..
<tagezi> выведи полный лог а не только концовку
<Shiddex> http://paste.pro/5159069
<UNIm95>  tagezi: полный лог будет больше чем драйвер
<tagezi> страниц 5 отсилы
<UNIm95> Shiddex: sudo make && sudo make install
<UNIm95> sudo make && make install Эта команда идет с повышением привилений только на первую часть
<Shiddex> ну вот, сейчас скину
<Shiddex> да я понял
<Shiddex> я забыл о &&
<Shiddex> http://paste.pro/5159070
<Shiddex> теперь можно считать что он установлен, мне нужно только ребут, да?
<UNIm95> Shiddex: последние строк 5 покажи
<UNIm95> Shiddex: а лучше 10
<Shiddex> я вон кинул ссылку всей операции
<UNIm95> Shiddex:  точно не заметил. ребутайся
<UNIm95> там посмотрим
<UNIm95> черт ну и запрятали канноникал мини образ
<Shiddex> теперь я так понимаю, он должен определять вай фай
<Shiddex> и отображаться в унити наверху, где сети
<UNIm95>  Shiddex:  да
<Shiddex> хех, нету)
<UNIm95>  Shiddex:  тогда хз в чем дело
<tagezi> Shiddex: ну проверь есть ои он у тебя
<tagezi> дай ifconfig -a
<UNIm95> +1
<UNIm95> Shiddex: и покажи lspci |grep work
<Shiddex> чудеса, я терминал открыть не могу
<UNIm95> Shiddex: o_O
<tagezi> о_О
<Kyshtynbai> как так
<Kyshtynbai> што пишет
<Shiddex> чтож такое, не находит её
<tagezi> Shiddex: кого?
<tagezi> терминал?
<Shiddex> да
<tagezi> странно, очень
<tagezi> Shiddex: а что происходит?
<Shiddex> я нажимаю альт+2, ввожу terminal - он не появляется
<Shiddex> через главное меню
<Shiddex> тоже, не находит его
<tagezi> цент приложений есть?
<Shiddex> да, конечно
<tagezi> посмотри, стоит или нет?
<Shiddex> он чего-то вообще медленно запускается
<Shiddex> серый экран в окне
<tagezi> нужно гуглить. я с таким не сталкивался
<istorik> Вроде написано Alt+SysRq+K убивает все зависшие процессы, а меня вообще дропнуло ивсе закрыло
<tagezi> и?
<tagezi> или это был экскурс в исторические мануалы на тему "Как я провёл лето с друзьями" ? ))
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-30
<adminn> существует ли графический редактор SQLite-датабаз?
<shenmue> судя по всему gedit
<adminn> :D
<adminn> ничего себе, оказалось, есть такой, причем уже в репозитории
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34969
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Хм, груб приехал. Страшно обнволять что-то )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34969
<Shiddex> http://paste.pro/5159124
<Shiddex>  продукт: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<Shiddex> это и есть вайфай адаптер?
<Shiddex> его название
<scratchx[x]> народ а как обстоят дела wine+directX
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251569/
<vladgobelen> Shiddex: неа
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: нормально обстоят
<scratchx[x]> а как его туда поставить?
<vladgobelen> Через вайнтрикс
<vladgobelen> как и почти все остальное
<scratchx[x]> winetricks directx9
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks
<vladgobelen> chmod +x winetricks
<scratchx[x]> пробовал dxdiag не запустился
<vladgobelen> и тыкай по нему мышкой
<vladgobelen> ну и там уже установи d3dx9
<scratchx[x]> а как потом проверить работает он или нет
<vladgobelen> запустить например игру
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251579/
<scratchx[x]> вот посмотри все нормально?
<vladgobelen> не нужно это запускать
<vladgobelen> запускай сразу игру
<scratchx[x]> vladgobelen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251629/
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: во-первых, сначала перейди в каталог, а потом запускай
<vladgobelen> во-вторых - что за игра?
<artus> в третих, на канал вайна вали
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Привет.
<[Raiden]> давно на лоре небыло кде3 http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8274740.png
<andrey_> [Raiden]: каменты доставляют
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<[Raiden]> я там добавил ещё 1 комент с картинкой
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0930/h_1349026212_8550267_6dc2ba6f9f.png
<shenmue> игра?
<[Raiden]> ну да ,космические рейнджеры2 : доминаторы презагрузка.
<[Raiden]> старая в общем
<tagezi> а 1с не собирается портировать свои игры на линукс?
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь. К тому же они издатель, а не автор
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> какие у 1с игры? по моему только oniblade
<[Raiden]> то что на шоте они издавали
<tagezi> ну, я в игры не играю. так что не знаю
<tagezi> а вопрос возник, потому что они 1с предприятие под линь написали
<[Raiden]> ясно. К сожалению или к счастью не они авторы игр )
<[Raiden]> хотя , кто знает, может что-то и было
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34973 - про бтрф новости.
<baronos> элементари делает нотифи центр как у макоси :) https://plus.google.com/photos/111734729718206650167/albums/5782982273227194449/5782982274507574706
<Nor8> baronos: Даже лучше выглядит )))
<baronos> Nor8: хехе :)
<Nor8> baronos: А чо? )))
<teddyp1cker> не в макоси лучше
<baronos> Nor8: http://dikoo.deviantart.com/#/d5g5q35
<teddyp1cker> там в твиттеры можно писать и вообще приятнее
<baronos> самый лучший нотифи я в гном3 только видел
<Nor8> baronos: Да у меня так же почти, только боковая панель другая ))
<baronos> Nor8: мне нравится в элементари горячие углы, на низх можно вешать запуск ПО если подвести курсор. ну и некоторые вещи типа превью окон. рабочие столы и так далее
<vladgobelen> baronos: это можно вроде почти везде и уже лет этак 10
<baronos> не сталктвался с этим нигде боьлше
<vladgobelen> baronos: компиз, квин
<Nor8> baronos: Нижняя панель вполне удачное решение для всех осей
<vladgobelen> baronos: а уведомления в гном3 уже разделяются по приложениям и разделам?
<baronos> vladgobelen: нет
<vladgobelen> )
<vladgobelen> baronos: ты просто мало видел
<baronos> не спорю
<teddyp1cker> а где такую панельку попробовать
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: очень неудобная на самом деле панелька.. вечно всплывает в неподходящий момент
<vladgobelen> чуть мышкой двинешь и все
<vladgobelen> хотя.. кому то нравится
<Nor8> teddyp1cker: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/unity-webapps-available-in-ubuntu-1210.html   Лучше это прикрути
<teddyp1cker> это же нето
<teddyp1cker> просто обновления с сайтов в панельке и центре уведомлений
<Nor8> teddyp1cker: Это круче
<Nor8> Видео посмотри
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: а отключить и навесить на хоткей можно?
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: а то меня огорчает мышь в таких вещах)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: что именно?
<vladgobelen> панель?
<teddyp1cker> то что на движеним мыши открвается
<teddyp1cker> как активити в гноме3
<vladgobelen> по углам?
<teddyp1cker> угу
<teddyp1cker> иногда мешает
<vladgobelen> а кто его знает
<vladgobelen> хм
<teddyp1cker> а виртуалбоксе бесит
<teddyp1cker> там драйвер мыши какой-то странный
<teddyp1cker> и эта херня открывается почти на каждый тычок мыши
<teddyp1cker> я не ковырял пока - лень, думал может кто-то уже отключил
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2395.png я честно говоря в квине такого никогда не видел.. в гноме возможно и есть, поищи.. да и у меня система уже месяцев 8 не обновлялась
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: возможно там есть другое, как в квине - задержка
<vladgobelen> тоесть мышь нужно остановить на сколько то, чтобы сработало
<teddyp1cker> ну в квине да есть, я ж про гном3
<vladgobelen> да я его не видел почти)
<teddyp1cker> у меня на ноуте он в дуалбуте с кубунтой
<teddyp1cker> если небольшой экран - вполне нормально
<teddyp1cker> оффтоп : кто нибудь поделится готовым скриптиком для включения ttf шрифтов в LaTeX ?
<teddyp1cker> ну чтоб алиас и название сам делал
<teddyp1cker> а то я слишком ленив, а шрифтов много
<teddyp1cker> xetex не предлагать, я так и не завел его нормально с texmaker
<teddyp1cker> курсовичек и бумажки по практике с прошлого года решил занести в универчик
<teddyp1cker> кстати респект ИТМО - у них нормальные шаблоны по ГОСТам всяким есть
<[Raiden]> новости про элементари смешные конечно. Столько лет идти что бы прийти к копии мака ) Хотя, может оно так и надо. Всеравн овсё похоже либо на винду либо на мак, т.к. они одни из первых
<Nor8> ДА там от мака только панель нижняя
<Nor8> Но она на десктопе весьма удобна, как уже говорил
<[Raiden]> с этим согласен. Сам пользовался. Хотя гибрид из тока с панелью в стиле вин7 тоже ок , может даже и лучше )
<[Raiden]> т.е. не все функции маковского дока, а только совмещение таскбара с квикланчем
<Nor8> Ну это ты сам для себя решаешь, дело вкуса
<teddyp1cker> ок, ни у кого не нашлось
<teddyp1cker> ушел на  гитхаб тогда
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-23
<AlexGluck> Доброго всем
<tagezi> тада )
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ку )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229649.0 читал? )
<SergeyIT> видел... там и другие есть )
<artus> tagezi, ну туп человек как камень, ну что теперь, ругать его за это, учитывая что такое не лечитцо
<SergeyIT> по тому же куте-креатору... человеку важен русский, а версия qt похоже не важна (из германии он)
<tagezi> да ему ваще не понятно что нужно.. он даже репы не умеет добавлять ))
<tagezi> и он не понимает чем компилирует =)
<artus> ну а куда в наше время без удобной куомандной строки в рельсы то лезть
<artus> и рожают же таких недопрограмеров то :D
<SergeyIT> воспитывают так...
<tagezi> да не.. есть просто наглые, типа сделайте все за меня...
<tagezi> у жены в группе чел есть.. наглый, ленивый.. всё хочет что бы за нево сделали
<artus> ммм, на этом канале это 99% забежавших
<SergeyIT> не есть, а большинство новичков такие... в гугле ответы на первой строчке обычно
<artus> лень потратить 3 минуты на решение вопроса, зато 3 дня будут ходить и нудить - дааай ответ, дааай ответ
<SergeyIT> на канале? Это ж 1/3 человека ((
<SergeyIT> и чья это часть?
<artus> потому что самые упор...ные свалили в гуглю
<SergeyIT> моя, наверно, которая в кресле
<tagezi> блин, они даже картинки смотреть не умеют.. и подсказовщики тоже =)))
<tagezi> ещё пару таких тем, и я тоже героем стану =)
<artus> вопрос, нафига наркоману компилятор если он не знает что делать с "2. Теперь говорит: g++: Command not found"
<AlexGluck> Кто подкинет ссылку на установку wicd?
<artus> гугл
<tagezi> artus: патамучто он наркоман =)
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck, какое де?
<artus> SergeyIT, а не пофиг ли для висда какое де собственно?
<SergeyIT> для клиента важно
<artus> где ты тут клиентов видиш?
<artus> или нас уже на довольствие поставили?
<AlexGluck> Спасибо сам решил вопрос
<AlexGluck> http://network.lamantinclub.com/stati-na-it-tematiku/10-reshenie-problemi-s-zapuskom-wicd-na-ubuntu-13-04 вот тут инфа
<artus> сума сойти, он смог
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck: sudo apt-get install wicd
<AlexGluck> ахаха наивный
<artus> SergeyIT, не выдавай секреты
<AlexGluck> хрен там так заработает
<artus> руки из жепы вынуть надо, тогда заработает
<AlexGluck> ну так вынимай
<artus> а я их туда и не засовывал :)
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck: нм снеси и заработает
<AlexGluck> ну не сам так мож помог кто
<AlexGluck> нм снёс
<AlexGluck> висд поставил
<AlexGluck> Проблема не в этом
<AlexGluck> При установке wicd создает в папке /var/lib/wicd символическую ссылку  resolv.conf.orig --> /etc/resolv.conf . в ubuntu 13.04  /etc/resolv.conf  является символической ссылкой на файл /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. И для того, что бы wicd без проблем запустился и работал, нужно изменить ссылку
<istorik> мне пол экрана это сообщение накрыло =)
<AlexGluck> Прости
<artus> чет убунта вообще занаркоманилась, уже и на резолв стремные симлинки делает
<artus> хотя, снисиш нафиг симлинк, создаеш резолвконф и все работает
<AlexGluck> висд мне не подходит, он рулит только вафлей и проводными сетями, а мобильные и ваймакс туда запихнуть можно?
<artus> нет, для этого есть ввдиал
<AlexGluck> А единой тулзы для сети кроме нм нет?
<artus> там настройки на 5 минут, ты уже неделю фигней страдаеш, ежсть
<AlexGluck> я в пятницу только вечером копался
<artus> причем готовые конфиги для всей ленейки хуавеев уже года 3 как во всему интернету валяютцо
<AlexGluck> А я так не хочу
<tagezi> AlexGluck: нефиг создавать мутантов..
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> испужался наверное =)
<artus> наркоман же , сразу видно
<andrex> че люд пугаете? кем теперь я ужинать буду? :D
<tagezi> да у него система собраная из фиг знает чего.. типа "я к запорожцу колёса от билаза натянул и пушку от т-70, какой мне теперь бинзин лить"
<andrex> авиационное
<tagezi> andrex: авиационное - это киросин, а мне бинзиннужен )
<tagezi> кстати, вчера в финке увидел 85 бензин =)
<andrex> ну нече я 115 видел
<andrex> кастер само то разводить
<AlexGluck> я рабочий стол поломал:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 115? это из разряда 146%
<andrex> как шарахнет нет ни костра ни человеков рядом
<tagezi> =)
<artus> и этот человек мне про руки чтото говорил :D
<tagezi> если руки золотые - не важно откуда они растут )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну сотка же есть на заправках, а 115й для драгеров всяких )
<andrex> для болидов ф1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хм. помнил что октановое число в % так что не знал что есть больше 100
<andrex> кхм
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну да, процент изооктана в бодяге, его может быть хоть 200 процентов по отношению  кобему, в чем проблема?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, вобщем до 117 точно есть
<artus> правда 115 это уже вроде как авиационный, мож там аеродромка рядом есть :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ну ты и садист - "напиши баг репорт"
<tagezi> насамом деле и так и так пишут.. но я попровил
<tagezi> ну вот что за заподло.. 3 дня писал класс для парсинга сайта, сейчас получаеться что можно было 2 штатными функциями обойтись, что бы получить всё что мне нужно =))))
<artus> курлом и грепом :D
<tagezi> artus: мне влом их запихивать в кути =)
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0923/h_1379936746_5830232_552303c005.png
<tagezi> вот так будет.. только с названием словаря и ссылкой на него
<tagezi> artus: интересно, а что ты скажешь, если тебе придёт человек и скажет что он придумал клей который не клеет?
<artus> tagezi, ммм, прикольно че )
<tagezi> это было первое что нужно было придумать что бы создать стикеры
<artus> скорее стикеры это попытка найти применение неклеящему клею :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты чего мою ссылку раньше меня даешь?
<UNIm95> Народ кто тут играл? http://itstarz.ru/
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: какую ссылку?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, firststep же )
<tagezi> аа.. ну извеняй )) вследующий раз обязательно поставлю её первым снова )
<SergeyIT> tagezi. плагиатщик )
<tagezi> это не плагиат, а доработка.. )
<tagezi> гпл жеж )
<tagezi> блин.. обновился.. перестали собираться кутишные проги )
<SergeyIT> что говорят?
<tagezi> Unknown CMake command "QT4_WRAP_CPP".
<SergeyIT> какой у тебя qt и ide?
<tagezi> ты надеешься найти ответ? )
<tagezi> qtcreator 2.7.1 qt5
<tagezi> но я компилировал 4.8 и вчера и сегодня нормально..
<tagezi> походу обнова снесла мне 4.8 (
<tagezi> нада переставить попробовать )
<SergeyIT> торопишься с qt5
<tagezi> не.. у меня все проекты на 4.8.. просто он по умолчанию ставит qt5
<tagezi> KDevelop нормально всё собирает и разбирает )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а вообще хотел пересобрать пакет в qtCreatore что бы тебе показать что там за бред происходит )
<tagezi> да, конфиги снёс и всё заработало
<tagezi> мне вот интересно, когда прогеры что-нибудь пишут, они сами это испытывают?
<tagezi> они делают такие идиоцкие ляпы... помню браузер 6 часов жил без адресной строки ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, они испытывают на нас.... как и я когда-то
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я очень долго тестирую функцию, смотря как она работает, перед тем как убеждаюсь что она пойдёт
<tagezi> наверное поэтому у них так много ошибок
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вопрос у меня к тебе был.. вот какой http://itmag.es/7AVZ а програмка ещё запущена
<tagezi> почему? и есть ли возможность отловить её так что бы было видно ту часть которая реально работает?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а под дебагером?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: под каким?
<tagezi> в кути он говорит что у тебя нет qml иди в жужать )
<tagezi> а в кдевелоп он коговорить что всё, все точки продены, хозяин, всё отлично
<tagezi> и после этого только запускает проект
<SergeyIT> чего то ты мудришь
<tagezi> я мудрю? это разраб реконга мудрит )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, rekonq 0.8 first stable version has been released. Notes here: http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/rekonq-0-8-stable/
<SergeyIT> и это последняя новость
<SergeyIT> явно не для qt5
<tagezi> блин, причем тут qt5?
<tagezi> у меня всё собираеться кути4.8
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и да.. http://rekonq.kde.org/
<tagezi> последний, не понимаю зачем ты смотришь заброшеные блоги
<SergeyIT> я просто новости посмотрел ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты умеешь пользоваться отладочными символами?
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6147052/
<tagezi> вот таким вот.. это реально единственное что у меня остаёться после краха программы
<Scrimmer> хей хей хей
<Scrimmer> привет ребятульки
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и тебе
<SergeyIT> не разбирался особо - там вызовы в обратном порядке
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: и тебе привет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: эм.. что значит в обратном? последний в верху или внизу? )
<SergeyIT> вверху
<Scrimmer> (
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, чего грустишь?
<Scrimmer> нихто не поздоровался
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я когда с тобой здароваюсь, тебе резко нужно успокоительное пить, почемуто, иначе тебя начинает выносить в кудато
<Scrimmer> да не сказал бы
<tagezi> Scrimmer: кстати, поздравь артуса с днюхой.. а то он тебя забанит на 3 месяца )
<Scrimmer> artus: ты еще не развалился?
<Scrimmer> а сколько ему?
<SergeyIT> artus: с Днюхой
<tagezi> сколько ему красить стену?
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/194880/ - интересно
<Scrimmer> особенно Домашний стримминг
<Scrimmer> с 1 м*
<tagezi> баян
<tagezi> прричем уже как пол года
<Scrimmer> ну тут уже вот вот будет
<Scrimmer> и раньше вроде не писали, что будет внутри этой оси
<Scrimmer> сегодня посмотрел фильм про Джобса, очень даже интересно
<Scrimmer> хотя, он понравится только, в основном, фанатам Эппл, но всеравно интересно
<tagezi> да лучше про джопса не узнавать подробно.. тот ещё гавнюк был, столько вещей зарезал на ровном месте (
<Scrimmer> ну вообще он был жестким мужиком
<Scrimmer> даже в фильме его представили, гхм, как человека такого, странного
<Scrimmer> и злого
<tagezi> ну, он балбес и не доучка, который просто зарабатывал бабло, и ему было начхать на всех, кроме бабла
<Scrimmer> я и не знал, что его 2 проекта правление закрыло
<Scrimmer> Лиза и Макинтош
<tagezi> Scrimmer: вот станешь таким, и не здаровайся больше с дядей Лерой =)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: согласись, зарабатывать бабло он умел, и очень даже не плохо
<tagezi> а толку, всёравно сдох от рака
<SergeyIT> а нам то что от этого?
<Scrimmer> с кем не бывает?
<tagezi> ему помогло его бабло болго прожить?
<AlexGluck> нм и висд уг, консоль рулит
<Scrimmer> http://maroslaw.github.io/rainyday.js/demo1.html
<AlexGluck> гуи для сети нормальных не нашёл:(
<Scrimmer> http://maroslaw.github.io/rainyday.js/demo2.html
<Scrimmer> шикарно, можно спокойно как хранитель экрана поставить
<tagezi> хтмл5?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а вообще мне нравится их продукция, точнее как, уже не очень, т.к. начинают компанию убивать
<Scrimmer> Rainyday.js
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck, напиши свою ГУИ
<tagezi> да у всех гуи работают нормально а у него нет
<AlexGluck> "с блэкджеком и шлюхами!"
<Scrimmer> http://raining.fm/ на фоне еще включите
<Scrimmer> и вообще шикандос
<tagezi> нефиг мутантов рожать и всё нормально работать будет
<Scrimmer> под таким и заснуть неплохо
<AlexGluck> tagezi: Каких мутантов? Я тупо не могу для админа разрешить настройки сети менять, а для юзера запретить
<tagezi> AlexGluck: у тебя какая система?
<AlexGluck> lubuntu 13.04x32 с поверх установленой крысой
<tagezi> и кдм
<tagezi> да?
<AlexGluck> нету у меня кдм на этой машине
<tagezi> тогда почему у всех работает а у тебя нет?
<artus> Scrimmer, псяб
<Scrimmer> artus: за что?
<artus> за днюхой
<AlexGluck> "Потому что гладиолус", если бы я знал ответ я бы и сам исправил
<Scrimmer> а я и не поздравлял :D
<artus> ну знять гнить те в бездонных колодцах инквизиции
<Scrimmer> artus: ну ладно, с днюхой, с днюхой
<Scrimmer> это сколько тебе?
<artus> все что ни есть все мое
<Scrimmer> дык не спорю, динозавры хоть уже вымерли, когда ты родился?
<Scrimmer> (:
<artus> в 84м вроде как
<Scrimmer> 29 лет, неплохо
<artus> эх, я промахнулсо по ходу
<artus> серж мну поздравлял))
<Scrimmer> во во
<Scrimmer> старость не в радость
<Scrimmer> я и говорю
<artus> ммм, знать тебя нафиг послать чтоль? :D
<Scrimmer> не, я хороший
<artus> эт ты так думаеш
<Scrimmer> о да ;)
<artus> чето ты много о себе возомнил ничтожество :D
<Scrimmer> а ну, цыц
<artus> чычкалка ешо не выросла цыцкать :D
<AlexGluck> Гуй у меня вообще кривой, если до конца недели не залатаю косяки поставлю дебиан:(
<artus> ммм, с такими тараканами на дебиане тебе не светит :D
<tagezi> artus: тебе двадцать девок? )
<mihail_newbie> здасте снова я) ,  можно парочку вопросов ?)
<artus> нед
<mihail_newbie> =\
<tagezi> !ask > mihail_newbie
<artus> tagezi, тип того по куркулятору получаетцо
<ubuntuhelp> mihail_newbie, please see my private message
<tagezi> artus: басой мальцик, много девок )
<artus> tagezi, ну как то типа того :D
<tagezi> mihail_newbie: слых?
<tagezi> mihail_newbie: короче.. вылез из моего привата, а то заигнорю так что писать ваще напроч
 * mva думает, не порекламировать ли Sabayon ;)
<tagezi> несможешь
<mva> почему? :)
<mihail_newbie> ясн
<artus> mva, потому что неосилят они его
<artus> они бунту в стоке осилить не могут
<tagezi> ваще бесит когда в привал лезут... ааа >:(
<artus> на....фиг посылай, проблема чтоль :D
<tagezi> канала что ли мало
<mva> artus: ну, так-то, сабайон — та же убунта, на самом деле. Так что неосилят они его ровно с таким же успехом, как убунту. Не больше (в смысле, не "даже"). :)
<mva> хотя... сабайон, скорее, обладает "приветами" 8-10 убунт
<mva> а, кстати
<mva> а в убунте в качестве инсталлятора — анаконда?
 * mva как-то очень давно не ставил онтопик :)
<artus> ну я о чем, когда не могут в стоке работающую систему понять, без переделок (и не надо говорить что не работает, в стоке без хотелок работает все) то уж с гентой там вообще нифига не выловят
<tagezi> mva: я уже не осилил.. начни со второй строчки заново )
<artus> mva, я сегодня прозрел, когда оказалось что в 13й бунте резолвконф это симмлинк на фигпоймеш куда и зачем
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> 14.10 будет сплошным симлинком )
<artus> фтопку этот ужс
<artus> когда они там опомнятцо то по плану?
<tagezi> когда рак мозка закончиться )
<artus> не, это не срок
<mva> вангую, что каноника продаст бизнес Valve
<mva> ;)
<AlexGluck> А ещё после таких симлинков вы говорите что у меня руки не оттуда
<artus> ну раковость симлинков не отменяет кривизну рук :D
<tagezi> :D
<artus> вот если бы ты набежал с криком что все пропалогадыполомали, то вопросов нет ))
<AlexGluck> А я с чем пришёл?
<artus> с понтами и криками что тебе все должны :D
<AlexGluck> когда это я говорил что мне все должны? только ты кажеться:)
<AlexGluck> долбаный мягкий знак когда я уже приучусь его не ставить:(
<artus> ммм, наверно в тот момент когда ты попросил за тебя погуглить ман на wicd
<AlexGluck> да я гуглил, я решил спросить во время паузы
<artus> а когда мне кажетцо я просто баню нафиг и не парюсь, ага )))
<tagezi> гуглил.. во время паузы... запыхался что ли?
<AlexGluck> Ман я сам нашёл и инфой поделился, при этом я не говорил что мне кто то должен нагуглить ман.
<AlexGluck> гуглил, читал нагугленое
<AlexGluck> надоело читать сделал паузу отправил вам твикс
<artus> AlexGluck, 18:55:42|     AlexGluck | [11:58:32] Кто подкинет ссылку на установку wicd?
<artus> 23:48:16|     AlexGluck | Ман я сам нашёл и инфой поделился, при этом я не говорил что мне кто то должен нагуглить ман.
<artus> тебе не кажетцо что ты вреш как ... я даже не знаю чего сюда культурного то вставить :D
<AlexGluck> И это требование или указание что кто должен мне или простой вопрос?
<mva> "дышишь"
<artus> или у тебя стойкая вера в то что тут все каждый день ставят висд и ссыль те на ман просто автоматом отпечатают?
<mva> AlexGluck: таки это хамоватое требование, как ни крути
<AlexGluck> Не требование а просьба, и да я думал тут многие ставили висд и ман под рукой валяется
<mva> это выглядит как будто вваливается такой школьник, выбивает дверь ногой и говорит: "ну и кто тут мне сейчас быстренько кинется и покажет ссылку на установку wicd?!!?!?!"
<artus> AlexGluck, если по хорошему , все твои вопросы отфутболиваютцо забитыми в бота ответами, посему ненадо хамить , ага ))
<AlexGluck> агры вы
<AlexGluck> я по доброму спрашиваю
<AlexGluck> из чисто благих побуждений
<artus> дык тебя пока по плохъому никто и не отшивал :D
<mva> AlexGluck: по-культурному это выглядит как "товарищи! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на установку wicd"
<mva> а то, как спросил ты — отдаёт хамством
<AlexGluck> Буду корректнее спрашивать
<mva> алсо, по теме — wicd говно
<AlexGluck> алсо по теме гуи для сети говно
<mva> [софт на питоне не может быть нормальным, как покаала практика]
<mva> *показала
<AlexGluck> а это вы загибаете
<mva> опыт, опыт
<artus> mva, фигня в другом, он нафиг ненужен для 3g, где нуна конфиг ввдиала который на хуавей 173й уже 3й год в сети валяетцо, самый кошерный и провереный
<mva> artus: так ить эта
<mva> NM+MM
<artus> дада, она самая, эта
<AlexGluck> мм это что?
<artus> нм , нафиг ненужен ибо упорот для 3g чуть более чем ты сам понимаеш
<mva> AlexGluck: ModemManager
<mva> artus: умвр
<artus> это пока бс не начинае шалить
<mva> из поезда при поездке москва-сибирь сидел по 3g c e1550
<mva> Завелось с полпинка, работало ок
<artus> а так работает, а иногда хочетцо чтоб слало нафиг пожелания бс и продолжало ее сосать до последнего и желательно с максимальной скоростью
<AlexGluck> нм мне нравиться, но работает он уже 4 года как не работает нормально. То одно сломается то другое
<mva> пару дней назад купил LTE-модем
<mva> тоже всё ок
<mva> AlexGluck: умвр
<AlexGluck> умвр?
<mva> !умвр
<mva> !calc умвр
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='calc \xd1\x83\xd0\xbc\xd0\xb2\xd1\x80'
<artus> не, 1550 ваааще самый няшный моем, ка кпо мне, но народ который не осилил отрубить в нем вирт сдром и ракует с гсбчетотамподменялкой все ракуют и кричит что неработает он)
<mva> @calc умвр
<mva> хе
<mva> кто стёр кальку у бота? :)
<tagezi> AlexGluck: http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A3%D0%9C%D0%92%D0%A0
<artus> а бот окромя тебя нафиг никому не сдалсо
<mva> artus: что-то эта... Мало того, что CDROM'ы в них отключаются и включаются одной командой, usb_modeswitch же для ленивых делает всё, что только можно
<AlexGluck> У меня модем тоже работает, а вот нм нет
<artus> mva, модесвич нафиг ненужен по причине отрубил сидиром который ваааще нафиг никому отродять нужен небыл и все, все работает
<AlexGluck> Нефига сидиром нужен
<AlexGluck> я мегфоновских модемов напрошивал тучу и в сидиром запихивал софт для мастдая
<artus> зачем эти извраты с обходом вирт сидиромов при условии что они нафиг ненужны? а без них гемора даже в тупом ддврт нет
<artus> AlexGluck, изыди извращенец
<AlexGluck> ддврт крайне не тупой
<artus> по сравнению с чем:
<artus> ?
<AlexGluck> по сравнение с прошивкой длинка
<AlexGluck> :-D
<artus> не, я не беру в сравнения стоковые прошивки вообще )))
<artus> mva, кстааа, в приват вопрос мона? :D
<AlexGluck> А скажи тогда что нельзя вкорячить в ддврт? это обычный линукс я сижу на ддврт
<artus> AlexGluck, apt и дебиановские репы, как вкорячиш так сразу можеш тут начинать отписыватцо
<artus> если такие тупые вопросы задаеш
<AlexGluck> Дебиановские репы для каких процесорных архитектур?
<artus> эммм, насрать?
<artus> если че, дебиан ешо в далекий 3й год становился на сименс sx1
<artus> если ненаврал с моделью )))
<AlexGluck> Не насрать, нет смысла вкорячивать софт который для другой архитектуры написан
<artus> а это был всего лиш телефон)
<AlexGluck> Апт кстати вкорячивается нормально, репы тоже подключаются. Только кроме закачки с репы ничего не происходит
<AlexGluck> Всё заканчиваем батхёрт приятных снов
<artus> амм, а не подскажеш как именно апт вкорячиваетцо на ддврт? так чтоб нормально ))
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<UNIm95> tagezi: понг
<tagezi> уф.. а я то уже испугался )
<tagezi> пока обрас склонируется..
<tagezi> чо все замолчали-то так резко?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что можешь про стимось сказать?
<tagezi> незнаю.. я не играю
<tagezi> мне некогда.. так что могу сказать следующее... дядя хочет всё сообщесто поиметь, что бы заработать много бабала на всех
<UNIm95> tagezi: в itstarz.ru участвовал?
<tagezi> это что такое?
<UNIm95> значит нет
<UNIm95> там конкурс для админов
<tagezi> я не админ
<UNIm95> а. ок.
<tagezi> я тот кто делает то с чем админы потом мучаются )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: кодер?
<tagezi> угу )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: ява кодер?
<tagezi> нет c++, qt, чуть чуть питона
<tagezi> пхп как-то было, пол года мучал его )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: я ненавижу ява кодеров. работаю с ява софтом. Такое говно... жрет память и спит =(
<tagezi> так что вот.. вы на нас должны молиться.. ибо как только нам надоет, мы сделаем нормальную гуёвину с одной кнопкой "Сделать всё хорошо" и админу больше не нужны будут )
<UNIm95> и регулярно оом-киллер приходит
<tagezi> я я ву не люблю.. но наверное нужно будет выучить, ибо денег нужно зарабатывать.. а им платят часто лучше чем с++, ну и работы у них намного больше
<tagezi> склонировалось )
<tagezi> блин.. реконг реально сломали (
<UNIm95> tagezi: что сломали?
<tagezi> в 13.04 всё работало как часы.. мощная штука была
<tagezi> rekonq
<tagezi> а теперь, блин, глюковина какая-то стрёмная.. крошиться чаще чем есмеваешь оп сказать
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что задался вопросом как пропатчить rekonq под KDE 4.10.* ?
<UNIm95> Ладно я спать
<tagezi> почему под 4.10.*
<tagezi> странные админы какие-то.. они все де путают почему-то )
<andrex> @load calc
<andrex> хм
<andrex> у кого права есть тот и стер)
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> andrex: утра
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-24
<Scrimmer> tagezi: фигасе
<only_you> http://ua.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37983
<andrex> нвидиа молодцы) а вот амд чет совсем не любит линух гады
<SergeyIT> andrex, да все они гады
<only_you> интегрированый intel решает
<SergeyIT> а 3600 проблемы?
<tagezi> это пока задачи сидеть в контактике и офисиком пользоваться
<only_you> не знаю, на 4000 никаких проблем
<tagezi> интел хорош для нетбуков, если нужно от машины что-то чуть больше чем офис и интернет она не тянет (
<only_you> зачем разработчику, админу дискретное видео?)
<gaga_rin> в quake3 играть
<gaga_rin> очевидно же
<only_you> 1080 играет, тимфортес2 тянет, что еще нужно для счастья)
<tagezi> ну.. так я и говорю офисик
<tagezi> да, играть в ней можно нормально
<SergeyIT> only_you, почитай http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186601.0
<tagezi> В момент запуска программ система "склеивается" ))
<tagezi> блин.. писатели у нас на форуме )
<only_you> ну у меня нету такого зверька, как 3600, зачем мне оно
<only_you> до 4000 нвидию юзал
<only_you> теперь и интела вполне хватает
<SergeyIT> (01:36:32 PM) only_you: интегрированый intel решает
<only_you> в том же хасвеле в 2 раза подняли производительность видео, хотя и айви бриджа уже хватало с головой
<only_you> ну и драйвер у интела самый годный, пожалуй
<SergeyIT> only_you, дерьмеца везде хватает
<only_you> оно то так
<andrex> это все артус виноват :D
<only_you> но если не хочется блоб юзать и не высокие требования к видео, то зачем переплачивать, греть воздух
<tagezi> +1 к andrex
<tagezi> =)
<mva> Товарищи, а напомните, пожалуйста, что там надо было в vimrc прописать, чтобы vim при попытке передвижения влево при нахождении курсора в начале строки — переходил в конец предыдущей строки, и наоборот, при нахождении в конце и
<mva> движении вправо — в начало следующей?
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> =\
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты это к чему? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: к чему что?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: к чему всё
<Scrimmer> tagezi: к чему всё что? о_0
<tagezi> Scrimmer: к чему всё это?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: к чему всё это что? о_0 ?!
<tagezi> блин, и этот человек пытаеться натягивать морды на сайты, жесть то какая =)
<Scrimmer> что значит пытается?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и ты сам молодец, так и не объяснил
<tagezi> [09:32:57]
<tagezi> это же твоя фразочка )
<tagezi> пацан сказал - пацан ответил )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я удивился, что ты в такое время тут тусишь
<tagezi> да я ваще не вылажу отсюда.. тут у меня дор родной, так сказать )
<tagezi> даже сплю в обнимку с чатиком )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с девушкой в обнимку приятнее
<tagezi> да, но тогда придёться отсюда вылести )
<andrex> воть те и фря, идиота кусок, на 98 процентах встала и тока ethernet мргаеть>_<
<artus> а табличку - ушла в магазин, скоро вернусь не повесила?
<andrex> нет))
<SergeyIT> andrex, взятку требует, договориться не удалось?
<Scrimmer> andrex, artus: dorov
<Scrimmer> artus: че, как отметил? :)
<artus> Scrimmer, вот забил на роботу, минералочкой лечусь :D
<Scrimmer> жесть, решил посмотреть, как ставить арч, тело на виртуал боксе ставил и записал видос, точнее 3 видоса, по 20 минут
<andrex> попытка номбер 2 ща если не прокатит, забью на фрю
<Scrimmer> andrex: зачем тебе фрю то?
<artus> дада
<Scrimmer> andrex: что бы потом шутить про патч кде2 ?
<andrex> да
<Scrimmer> andrex: красавчик
 * andrex понял что незнает как в дос сохранить выхлоп в файл....
<artus> сфотографируй
<andrex> хм а потом сохранить в текст и распечатать :D
<artus> нуда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется поток > там работает
<andrex> нифига
<artus> andrex, можно переписать от руки, распознать , и получиш текст)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в Xp вроде работал
<andrex> ща проверим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на xp точно работает
<andrex> хм работать
<andrex> тока такая жуть в тама cp866 чтоли
<tagezi> +1 к артусу... фоткать на пленку, печатать и рассылать по почте-россии если кому нужно посмотреть )
<tagezi> 21 век жеж )
<andrex> на матричном принтере
<tagezi> http://cs301810.vk.me/v301810768/4930/P9bD2d7et1c.jpg
<SergeyIT> andrex, могу распечатать, если надо
<andrex> да дык у мня тоже сть матричные, причем работают))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: о, у нее sublime text editor
<Scrimmer> ай хороша
<Scrimmer> или это парень?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты на сайтах по фрилансу не торчишь?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: не, работы хватает
<tagezi> Scrimmer: работат тут причем? ) там тз есть, что бы потренироваться можно было
<Hanno4ka> хаюшки
<artus> нихао скво
<Hanno4ka> ну что за студенты пошли? приходится объяснять им, как lamp ставить, ужос
<andrex> береш книгу по туксам, и поьголове
<andrex> чтоб знания появились
<artus> и по сусалам томиком маркса
<Hanno4ka> угу, а тож даже не знают, что такое пакет и что такое апт-гет. и это при том, что я без высшего, а они в универе учатся)
<Hanno4ka> ну блин, 2 первых результата в гугле.... и лаба сделана... или просто у меня другой гугл? оО
<Hanno4ka> короч я к вам отправила их, пусть вас мучают))) я все-таки программист, а не одмин, не умею одминить))
<artus> нефиг сюда всяких болезных присылать
<Hanno4ka> ну... ты забанишь их за глупые вопросы... моя черная душонка порадкется...
<SergeyIT> а мы их в личку к ханночке отправим
<Hanno4ka> ну, у меня под боком лежит томик кнута, так что я смогу если что подправить ихнее мировосприятие
<andrex> ко мнеих всех, пообедаю хоть))
<Hanno4ka> ну я всегда знала, что вы очень добрые)))
<oles> Hanno4ka, это что за студенты таки
<Hanno4ka> да есть такие
<oles> Hanno4ka, какая у них специальность
<Hanno4ka> точно не знаю
<Hanno4ka> но типа программисты
<andrex> нервомататель диванодавный
<Hanno4ka> а я вам тут изменила, поставила на ноут винду восьмую
<andrex> бей её
<Hanno4ka> уууу, злые вы
<oles> а зачем программисту лаба по веб серверу
<andrex> ненене
<oles> или это веб программисты
<andrex> мы же добрые были, 5 минут назад
<tagezi> она сама пол года назад сыпала тут глупейшими вопросами ))
<Hanno4ka> да? не помню...
<tagezi> логи какнала смотри )
<tagezi> канала*
<andrex> не просто глупые вопросы не кажутся глупыми, а вот когда знания приходют, начинают казатся))
<tagezi> ага.. я сейчас форум читаю, офигиваю.. неужели я тоже когда-то был таким о_О как Scrimmer =)
<Hanno4ka> мне лень искать хистори
<Scrimmer> што
<Scrimmer> што Scrimmer, tagezi что тебе надо?
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> спи
<oles> ))
<andrex> ищи иди
<Scrimmer> что искать
<Scrimmer> я вообще молчал
<tagezi> Scrimmer: это не тебе
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и вообще, я уже несколько месяцев не просил помощи тут
<Scrimmer> так что ненадо
<Hanno4ka> я тоже, между прочим
<Hanno4ka> я даже помогла двоим
<tagezi> Scrimmer: никто не знает что и кому ты там в привате пишешь )
<Hanno4ka> одному подняла вайфай, а второму не помню что...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: вернуться на винду? )
<tagezi> почему для фрилансеров работа восновном типа, написать скрип который будет тырить что-нибудь с какогонибудь сайта? (
<tagezi> или, мы тут стырили одну штуку, довести до ума
<Hanno4ka> может просто серьезную работу фрилансерам не доверяют?
 * andrex полезли полые мысли по поводу поднятия аторого предмета)
<Hanno4ka> ну или только известным и проверенным
<Hanno4ka> andrex: чего?
<andrex> да ни чего...
 * andrex наказан
<tagezi> он про вай-фай )
<andrex> tagezi, я про то что не помнит
<Hanno4ka> просто интересно. полые мысли... это пустые, что ли?
<andrex> пошлые
<tagezi> песчеристые )
<tagezi> или как там это правильно пишеться.. я забыл уже (
<SergeyIT> не важно как пишется
<Hanno4ka> хех, с вами как всегда весело... или совсем скучно, если все спят
<tagezi> пещеристые
<andrex> вакумные
<tagezi> угу, вакумно-шланговые )
<SergeyIT> одно "у" забыли
<tagezi> блин, тебе лиж бы поворчать )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<Hanno4ka> правльно не "лиж", А "ЛИШЬ"
<tagezi> щаз
<Hanno4ka> ой, капс как-то сам в тему включился Оо
<andrex> !anticaps
<ubuntuhelp> Пилюля для блондинок: xmodmap -e "clear lock" && echo "clear lock" >> ~/.Xmodmap
<Hanno4ka> пичаль, но я под виндой сижу, я же на линухе капс первым делом лочу, и раскладку меняю на типографскую
<Hanno4ka> о, точно, надо погуглить
<tagezi> догуглилась )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: в привате я писал только тебе по поводу палатки, райдену по поводу камеры, и все
<Scrimmer> tagezi: или ты будешь мне все время это вспоминать?
<tagezi> нет, не всё время, просто постоянно )
<tagezi> и не мешай мне английский доучивать, у меня нет знакомых девушек учителей ) и я в игры не играю )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ой ну начинается
<denis21> Драсте всем.
<denis21> видать меня?
<Scrimmer> denis21: ??? ?? ???? ?
<denis21> Эм...
<denis21> У меня траблы с кодировкой, или....
<Scrimmer> denis21: ??? ? ? utf8 ?
<denis21> Оно стоит.
<Scrimmer> надоело
<Scrimmer> говори :)
<denis21> Так и думал... :D
<denis21> Решил проверить yaaic на свокм девайсе с андроидрм... Единственный канал этот помню...
<denis21> своем*
<denis21>  Вопрос конечно не совсем в тему канала, но майби знает кто какие годные джаббер клиенты с поддержкой конференций под андроид?
<_d4vid> ky..
<SergeyIT> qu
<tagezi> а желтые штаны дадите? )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> не дадут =(
<SergeyIT> tagezi, колокольчик одевай
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чо ты такой не образованый, а? )
<tagezi> цак - это у людей завёться )
<SergeyIT> это у чатлан, а у людей - колокольчик (для рыбалки) )
<SergeyIT> в 12:00 у кого то службы отключаются?
<tagezi> в 12?
<tagezi> artus: обновился? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, по москве 12РМ
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты думаешь фридон по москве живёт? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, компы, у них в кроне одинаковые скрипты, наверно
<UNIm95> Народ. Какую термопасту посоветуете? Не проводящую ток.
<UNIm95> мне в ноут
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0925/h_1380055672_8562433_73186c3058.png
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты чего не дрыхнешь?
<tagezi> ghjuhfvre gbie
<tagezi> програмку пишу
<tagezi> заодно пытаюсь вебкит обуздать =)
<snql> UNIm95: явно не зубную, они все диэлектрики
<UNIm95> snql: отнюдь
<UNIm95> как вариант есть термопасты с фичей жидкий металл
<UNIm95> и они ток проводят
<tagezi> блин, дожили.. апач настроить не могу о_О
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<Hanno4ka> eутра
<Scrimmer>  tagezi: превед
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сам медвед
<Scrimmer> tagezi: буу
<tagezi> Scrimmer: черкеский учишь? )
<Scrimmer> английский
<tagezi> маладец =)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: с преподом интересно
<tagezi> да, согласен.. особенно когда он знает три языка, но не знает русский )
<tagezi> мой говорит по фински, немецки, английски и чуть чуть по шведски =)
<tagezi> но круче всего читать какие-нибудь анатации к программам которые написали англоязычные университеты, больше синонимов я не видел никде, даже у Джека Лондона )
<tagezi> блин..
<tagezi> г* =)
<tarokinoe> можно ли установить grub legacy на программный raid1?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ой, я и забыл про тебя
<tagezi> Scrimmer: что-то я это не вижу, а жаль =))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: что-то ты не видишь что?
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет, кстати
<tagezi> Scrimmer: того что ты забыл про меня.. память у тебя какая-то не равномерная, быстро вспоминающая )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты о чем вообще?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: о млекопитающих )
<Scrimmer> ай сиди делай уроки уже (
<Scrimmer> дальше*
<andrex> Scrimmer, чаго тебе надо, смертник)
<Scrimmer> andrex: 2 чиза и колу среднюю, будьте добры
<Scrimmer> ;)
<andrex> а ок
<Scrimmer> andrex: картошку ненадо
<andrex> у нас остался тока мышьяк, будете?
<Scrimmer> а што, декстер закончился?
<SergeyIT> andrex, а из радионуклеидов ничего нет? - Чтобы на душе светлее стало
<andrex> хм нет, не ты один такой, хочеш грешную засветлить)
<andrex> ппц, дома систему не обновлял, на целую болванку двд обнов пришло
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чо-то ты мрачненький какой-то в последнее время )) работы нет, аль мяса не дают? )
<Hanno4ka> http://s13.ru/archives/66548
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я всегда таким был, оптимистом
<Scrimmer> andrex: а че у тя за система дома то?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: у вас в гродно это редкость наверное, да? )
<Hanno4ka> да, прям новость на весь город
<Scrimmer> у нас сегодня новость была, с заголовком "Авария! Тролейбус врезался в маршрутку!"
<Scrimmer> и в итоге вся новость заключалась в том, что тралик не успел затормозить и разбил заднее стекло у маршрутки
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: в больших городах на это даже не оращают внимание, почти каждый день..либо по пьяни, либо просто полихачить
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, на ближайшем ко мне кольце такое каждый год вижу (обычно зимой)
<SergeyIT> а вот когда машина на дерево залезла - 1 раз только видел
<tagezi> Питре - культурная столица... культура лазить по деревьям в машине =)
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/hTJl6b =)
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/b8JzFt =D
<andrex> http://goo.gl/bk9HHp
<andrex> весело ему понимаеш ли
<Hanno4ka> 2 гифка - байан
<andrex> а всем пофиг :D
<tagezi> не баян, а планшет )
<artus> не планшет а лопата
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: 21 век же )
<tagezi> блин, у нас мокрый снег пошёл
<tagezi> ещё деревья зелёные стоят, а уже снег.. офигеть
<tagezi> почти китай =D
<artus> tagezi, собирай его и суши на батарее, будет у тебя запас сухого снега
<SergeyIT> tagezi, лыжи готовь
 * SergeyIT гадает - тагези снег ушел собирать или лыжи готовить (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )) не, английский учу
<Hanno4ka> а я вот сижу изучаю юнити
 * snql приветствует Hanno4ka
 * Hanno4ka приветствует snql
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а чо его изучать то?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а ты знаешь сколько там кнопочек и настроек? а еще скриптинг на си шарпе...
<Hanno4ka> http://magistravsh.github.io/random-cat/
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не, у меня кде стоит
<snql> ))))))
<tagezi> знаешь чтолько тут рбгечек? и на каждую по десять кнопочек =)
<tagezi> ю*
<tagezi> рюшечек
<snql> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(игровой_движок)
<tagezi> я что-то и забыл что она жаба-кодер )
<tagezi> теперь наверное на boo переметнёться =))
<snql> tagezi: https://pp.vk.me/c425026/v425026175/3365/SovBNjn8stg.jpg
<Hanno4ka> snql: дааа, по ходу только ты меня понял))))
<snql> Hanno4ka: а есть работа?
<Hanno4ka> snql:  в смысле?
<snql> Hanno4ka: ну на юнити, к примеру фриланс. что-то не замечал
<Hanno4ka> я вообще на второй день, как узнала, что оно есть в природе, накатала 3д пинг понг. правда там соперник читерский, четко по координатам мячика бегает
<Hanno4ka> snql: на самом деле уже очень много игр написано на юнити, и даже те, что выглядят как 2в
<Hanno4ka> *2д
<snql> нужно будет попробовать, так, для развития
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Hanno4ka> да, оно такое
<andrex> !mirc
<ubuntuhelp> Это большое зло. Советуем Вам удалить это поделие.
<SergeyIT> !pidgin
<ubuntuhelp> Instant Messenger клиент Pidgin (ранее Gaim) поддерживает MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk и его производных), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC и другие. Смотрите также !Kopete
<Hanno4ka> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ты быстро
<andrex> правда чтоли :D
<andrex> ?
<Scrimmer> да
<andrex> подгоните мне кто нить коннектор по почте)
<Scrimmer> andrex: nope
<andrex> я свой собак убью
<Scrimmer> andrex: продолжение будет или как?
<andrex> нет
<Scrimmer> andrex: слухай
<andrex> мм?
<tagezi> The program 'plasmoidviewer' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin
<tagezi> что это значит? )
<tagezi> потому что при установке она говорит kde-workspace-bin is already the newest version.
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2lSpH
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1119097 баг
<tagezi> блин а я уже всё перепробовал...
<andrex> правда его в лес отправили типо дуйте на сайт проэкта
<tagezi> andrex: ну там ссылка на пакет сам есть.. я пакет установил..
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как у тебя дела то?
<tagezi> теперь следующие ошибки полезли )
<tagezi> хочешь порадоваться? да? не скажу :р
<Scrimmer> tagezi: прям в сердце !
<markmx> братцы, подскажите как называется серия игрушек, где надо открывать карточки и постепенно парами открывать все поле, как тут http://www.lora.ru/game/concetrat/concetrat.shtml и есть ли у нас такие в манагере пакетов? ато нексиус достал
<tagezi> маджонг?
<tagezi> не
<markmx> типа маджонга, но все карты закрыты
<tagezi> markmx: в разделе образование для детей с 3 до 7 лет
<markmx> рыскаю...
<SergeyIT> markmx, пиши русские/английские слова на карточках - пользы больше
<tagezi> там есть всякие такие
<markmx> :) нет не больше... с анки набаловался, хочу ассоциативное с картинками тренировать
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<SergeyIT> займись делом
<markmx> каким? вечер же, все дела попеределал, пора бы и отдохнуть :)
<markmx> вот думаю память потренировать и драйвера пописать для проприетарного оборудования.... хм... во я наморозил, но звучит круто
<SergeyIT> смени дело - это и есть отдых
<SergeyIT> а память лучше тренировать, приобретая знания
<markmx> да вот на тренировках бегал в наушниках с пимслером, он мне на английском обучал французскому... пока не разломал плеер...
<SergeyIT> c'est bad идея
<markmx> yj ,skj ghbrjkmyj
<markmx> :)
<markmx> мда
<SergeyIT> каша будет )
<tagezi> райде с концами на восьмёрку свалил?
<Scrimmer> кстати, давно его не видел
<SergeyIT> у него ломка
<andrex> он на жабере сидит
<SergeyIT> и не один, и бывшие там... точно, ломка
<andrex> да тут его наркоманом перестали называть) там еще называют
<tagezi> ну я жабером не пользуюсь..
<tagezi> просто странно.. такой счастливый был что всёё настраиваеться в кубунту, в итоге свалил на систему в которой даже особо то и выбора нет
<andrex> да он фантомас-грибник-шпионь
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> блин.. артус прав.. терпения у меня немерено
<tagezi> написал за вечер програмку, отдебажил.. и вот уже 3 день пытаюсь из неё плазмойд сделать
<tagezi> с каждой ошибкой по 3 часа )
<artus> :)
<andrex> artus, бу
<artus> куу
<SergeyIT> tagezi, опять опередил меня...
<tagezi> да ладно, он сейчас скажет что пробовал и я пас )
<tagezi> я тоже хочу себе луну на аватар, стати )
<andrex> нарисуй
<SergeyIT> это не луна, а убунту
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а разве на луну похожа?
<tagezi> угу, луна луной
<tagezi> 3 года считаю что у тебя луна )
<SergeyIT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B0
<tagezi> SergeyIT: оно само у него решилось )
<SergeyIT> видел... только другая проблема "компутер выключился" ))
<snql> интерсно второе предложение составлено
<snql> если придраться, то по смыслу луна пятый по величине спутник земли =)
<snql> пардоньте, первое
<artus> ну начнем с того что луна это база пришельсев
<artus> и вообще :D
<snql> я всегда знал, что власти скрывали от нас внеземные существа и тайно проводят над ними эксперименты на секретных базах
<artus> не так чтоб и тайно
<SergeyIT> наивные... они уже здесь, на канале
<snql> SergeyIT: ты так в тему написал, у тебя в квирке ник зеленым фоном подсвечен =) прямо зеленый человечек =))
<andrex> да да да, мы уже здесь
<SergeyIT> не выдавай
<artus> andrex, ану хватит разглашать секретную инфу жалким землянам, распылю :D
<tagezi> http://www.makszutov.hu/termek_tabset.php?group_id=is-dmk-kamera
<SergeyIT> ... хотя, здесь наждый второй такой
<artus> розжалую до мойшика гальюна имперского грузовоза в туманности ориона
<artus> :D
<andrex> artus, есть хватит распостранять секретную инфу жалким землянам, босс :D
<artus> давай лучше диверсии устраивать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: когда ты себе кде поставишь и поменяешь qtCreator на KDevelop 4?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, надо бы и мою убунту туда вклеить
<snql> не трогать qtcreator он зеленый и послан нам пришельцами
<artus> неври, мы вам ничего не посылали
<artus> кроме обамы и путина
<SergeyIT> на кде пока не собираюсь, посмотрю, что с 14.04 будет
<tagezi> угу, особенно послан когда в него убунту-плагин ставишь )
<SergeyIT> snql, это пришелец сплюнул просто, а вы повелись
<andrex> artus, не тама еще мартышко был, Медведь какойто)
<artus> andrex, не, это от краба отпочковалось в период линьки
<andrex> большей краб был однако
<snql> зеленые тролли :)
<tagezi> зачем сделали такой странный кеш у форума?
<andrex> snql, а ты молчи, а то следующий раз метеорит не промахнется
<andrex> tagezi, а это не мы, честно)
<tagezi> andrex: не верю!
<tagezi> =)
<snql> andrex: ok, Luke
<andrex> ругаецо еще:(
<UNIm95> http://itstarz.ru/winners/ 3-й ник среди призёров =3
<artus> ммм, и че?
<UNIm95> artus: и как? совпадений нет?
<tagezi> нет
<UNIm95> а у меня есть =3
<tagezi> unim_95 != UNIm95
<UNIm95> tagezi: я в контактных данных в форме имя/фамилия указал uni 95 =3
<UNIm95> Позже поправил на верные
<UNIm95> tagezi: так что unim_95= UNIm95
<UNIm95> tagezi: Все верно =3
<UNIm95> tagezi: доволен как слон.
<tagezi> виндузятник =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: почему?
<UNIm95> tagezi: там вопросы о сетях и никсах были
<tagezi> патаму.. в никс* системах регистр учитываеться
<tagezi> и ты это тогда должен знать
<tagezi> u != U
<UNIm95> tagezi:  эм? прочти повыше: я в контактных данных в форме имя/фамилия указал uni 95 =3
<UNIm95> tagezi: они меня так и выписали на главную
<UNIm95> а ник как был UNIm95 так и остался.
<tagezi> =) ой, ты.. ладно.. возьми пиражок с полки
<tagezi> я только сегодня туда гвоздиков натолкал, так что свежий )
<UNIm95> tagezi: жду когда доставят
<SergeyIT> кончай хвастаться, вот нобеля получишь - приходи
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  премия нобеля себя дискредитировала Бараком Обамой
<SergeyIT> это не нобелевская, хотя политика и в научных есть
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0,_%D0%91%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BA
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  первый абзац.
<SergeyIT> работал у нас один Ученый (ленинскую премию имел), увидел - один его коллега медальку какую-то носит (премию какую то получил)
<SergeyIT> на следующий день он тоже с медалькой пришел, и тот его спрашивает, а что это за медаль - он и говорит - кобелевская
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: опечатался?
<UNIm95> или нравоучения от коллеги?
<SergeyIT> собачник он был заядлый у собаки и взял поносить
<SergeyIT> больше никто медальками не бряцал
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: понял. можешь не продолжать.
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: просто у меня появился аргумент одноо друга познакомить по-нормальному с никсами
<UNIm95> одного*
<SergeyIT> не надо... человек сам должен к этому придти
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: ему помочь надо. он не пробуя говорит что линух говно.
<artus> ну и нафига такие в линухе?
<artus> ну говно, дальше что? знать оно ему ненадо, в чем проблема то?
<tagezi> UNIm95: пусть дальше бегает на костылях, что ты ему кайф то ломаешь?
<UNIm95> artus: вообще-то он очень хороший админ, цискарь
<tagezi> UNIm95: я же не тащу всех тут в горы, типа "Пацаны, а ну по ледорубу и за мной!"
<artus> ммм, и? если говорит говно- знать говно, а сам он бсдшник :D
<UNIm95> я у него прилично о сетях узнал
<tagezi> плазмойд палучился.. нужно его теперь на место приткнуть )
<SergeyIT> не перекрути
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тепун тебе на язык, блин )
<tagezi> или как он там пишеться )
<tagezi> Типун
<SergeyIT> за что! Сам виноват )
<tagezi> всё работало, и даже навигация по ссылкам нормально работала с этой вин кодировкой, взял накаркал )
<tagezi> я уже думал что осталось на хоткеи перевод подвесить и всё )
<SergeyIT> тяжел хлеб программиста, написать прогу - это 10% дела, 90% - это отладка
<tagezi> не отладить.. отладить я сделал
<tagezi> переписать на другую платформу, вот это реально гемор
<tagezi> другие правила, другие требования.. это жесть
<SergeyIT> ничего ты не отладил. Отладил - это когда работает как часы, без багов
<tagezi> у меня и работала, пока переписывать под плазмойд не начал )
<tagezi> а там даже отладки нормальной нет (
<SergeyIT> а вывод в лог сделать, не?
<tagezi> тут ваще оказываеться другую либу нужно пользовать для этого элемента
<tagezi> блин.. сейчас начнёться, как с нуля всё переписать ((
<SergeyIT> обычно, программа начинает стабильно работать с 3-ей версии
<tagezi> пока не начала стабильно рабоатать я её за версию не считаю
<tagezi> тут просто реально классы все другие, весь код переписывать (
<SergeyIT> ночь длинная )
<tagezi> мне бы с утра на урок английского
<artus> зашибись ссх у хостера отвечает
<artus> Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
<artus> permitted by applicable law.
<artus> Чтв Сен 26 01:33:03 EEST 2013
<artus> Connection to h03.hvosting.ua closed.
<[Raiden]> почти весь опенсорс так поставляется. Включая убунту
<[Raiden]> она это пишет при консольном логине вроде, первый раз или постоянно
<artus> это оно после логина говорит что я тя канешн пустила, но , вобщем ты подозрительный и пошол вон
<artus> хотя нафиг надо, при тарифе в 11$ в год фиг кто там даст ссху по ходу , а без нее я шелы выковыривать не хочу
<artus> кстати, на поигратцо на расковырять дать кому шелку ? :)
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/31199/
<artus> [Raiden], Чтв Сен 26 01:33:03 EEST 2013
<artus> Connection to h03.hvosting.ua closed.
<artus> ключевое было
<artus> гады, что сказать
<[Raiden]> a..
<artus> нафига спрашивается пускать
<artus> кстати, я както не замечал ,а вообще давно в ссх появилась подсказка аля "ssh-keygen -f "/home/artus/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 10.8.0.34" если на хосте ключ сменился?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-26
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> libplasma-geolocation-interface4 - это что такое в системе? о_О
<SergeyIT> gps
<tagezi> блин.. кдешники сиранные.. переписали под плазму всё так, что теперь не понятно какой класс за что называеться... QwebPage имеет функции а WebPage их не имеет.. и кроме того, фик найдёшь этот файл, его в системе нет
<tagezi> странные*
 * tagezi лишаеться голоса (наказан) 
<SergeyIT> tagezi, может здесь /usr/share/doc/libplasma-geolocation-interface4/README
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да не.. это мне не нужно.. мне нужно с вебкит работать.. но они там всё поменяли как-то странно.. я сейчас второй раз документацию к api перечитываю
<tagezi> Гугл зжот, история запроса: http://itmag.es/2cd6n http://itmag.es/6xxqZ http://itmag.es/2jOMq http://itmag.es/3EklJ http://itmag.es/maqA http://itmag.es/3tjKl
<matrixd> =))
<matrixd> я кстати не знал что можно "-sек" писать
<matrixd> *str
<tagezi> вчера жена приходит обиженая и говорит, смотри что после последнего обновления ятало с Хромом.. они его изуродавали вообще, добавили фик убираемую заклатку на магазин
<tagezi> matrixd: да они уже убрали язык запросов, это раньше было удобно, можно было выковырять что угодно из чего угодно
<tagezi> а теперь они езё почемуто решают что некоторые слова, особено стоящие первыми, вобщемто и не важны
<tagezi> ещё*
<tagezi> тоже, вчера жена пожаловалась, говоит, смотри, мне финский спам стал приходить... а оказалось это гугл рекламные письма рассылает
<tagezi> теперь можно говорить "Почта без спама" - всмысле без спама не от гугла
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/09/26/6/1380180323_1489094309.jpg красота
<tagezi> кто-нить знает опенсорс поисковик, примерно с такойже базой как у гугла? nigms.ru не предлогать )
<tagezi> nigma.ru
<Scrimmer> tagezi: всмысле опенсорс поисковик?
<tagezi> который не комерческий, хотя бы
<matrixd> я думаю таких нету
<Scrimmer> а разница?
<matrixd> там типо некламы не было бы, места в поиске не покупались бы
<tagezi> яндекс за гуглом гониться, своего уже сто лет не делает.. гугл офигел.. майлру - это вообще укурыши какието
<Scrimmer> а чем тебе не угодил, допустим. тот же гугл?
<tagezi> читай логи
<Scrimmer> нет, ненастолько интересно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в природе существует мутант usb B male to mini usb A male?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а гугл что говорит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: даже ибей пока ничего хорошего не выдал
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, такой? http://www.digit61.ru/collection/periferiya/product/perehodnik-usb-miniusb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: нет. B это принтерно-сканерный
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты попал... меняй устройства
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем? можно сколхозить. но хотелось одним
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, это не наш путь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу )
<artus> ррр, чето дропбокс поломался, ушол в вечную синхронизацию ((
<snql> гугл лагает, а вместе с ним все интернеты (браузер (проверка дост. сайтов), всякие статистики)
<snql> что-то слишком часто, пора переходить на православный яндекс
<artus> да яндех тоже нифига не православен
<SergeyIT> пора делать мегапоисковик, для поиску по поисковикам
<andrex> да есть вроде
<snql> дак дак гоу наше все =)
<snql> ну теперь все ясно http://oldmann.livejournal.com/247993.html
<tagezi> SergeyIT: nigma.ru
<tagezi> токо он всёравно работает также как яндекс и гугл, и нифига не кашерен
<SergeyIT> тогда остается идти в библиотеку (
<tagezi> а сколько нужно серверов что бы выдержать парядка пары милионов запросов?
<tagezi> 24 запроса в секунду =)
<artus> так, мужики, а проверьте кто может, у вас дроп индексирует свежедобавленые файлы?
<tagezi> artus: да, у меня всё нормально
<artus> знать фигня какая то
<tagezi> и синхронизация на раз-два и новые файлы тут же добавляет убирает
<tagezi> так что всё ок
<artus> пасяб
<tagezi> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53181257/images52.png
<tagezi> через папочку )
<tagezi> о<->а =))
<tagezi> но проц он как-то странно напрягает
<artus> а уменя чето на индексации залипло, даже .dropbox уже удалял и переподключал, фигня
<SergeyIT> видать ОС переставлять придется
<artus> :) дудки
<tagezi> ОС переставлять через дудки? мануальчик потом скинешь? )
<tagezi> ваще дропбокс конечно получше будет чем убунтуУан, но тоже поделее злое
<tagezi> нужно нафиг забивать на капиталистические хрени и биться в Опенсорс и криативкамон.. пока истина не победит
<artus> лень рсинк поднимать :)
<tagezi> artus: Xeon E3-1245 3.7Ghz (4 cores) / 16Gb RAM / 2x3000Gb SATA сколько обращений к серверу выдержит? ну примерно =)
<artus> 2x3000Gb SATA главная параметра, ага
<artus> tagezi, смотря каких, запросы то они разные бывают )))
<tagezi> ну я тебе просто с капипастил, чо придераешься )
<artus> вобщем фиг его знает, тут смотря кто принимает, что принимает, кто слушает вобщем, какие запросы , мож на фиговоотконфигуреный вебсервай лоуатаками постучат и положат, вобещем это тестить надо
<tagezi> панятно.. оесть бызнес мадель мне не сделать пока не придумаю поисковый движок )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, если к твоей проге, то возможно только одно (
<tagezi> пойдё я тогда допиливать плагин для мультитрана )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вот я тебе тоже ничего хорошего больше не скаже =)
<tagezi> у*
<SergeyIT> и правильно - ничего хорошего нет
<artus> tagezi, ммм, дофига короче выдержит, не парься
<tagezi> может тогда ОпенГугл замутить? )
<tagezi> ну или ФриГуглВизаутРеклама
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Я включаю раскладку со спец символами вот такой строкой: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us,ru -option lv3:ralt_switch,grp:caps_toggle,misc:typo,grp_led:caps
<OnkelTem> Можно ли это прописать в xorg.conf, чтобы не было необходимости скрипт запускать?
<artus> привет, я алексей и я алкоголик :D
<artus> OnkelTem, ммм, а кто конкретно тебе запретил засунуть это в rc.local ?
<OnkelTem> artus: а X-ы ему не нужны?
<artus> нет
<OnkelTem> artus: любопытно
<OnkelTem> может ещё и xinput без иксов настраивать можно? :D
<artus> понятия не имею, я даже понятия не имею нафига вам иксинпуты
<OnkelTem> завидую
<artus> а если будеш в рц совать, то на всякий так сказать случай слип воткни, гдет 10-20 думаю будет норм
<OnkelTem> что не приходилось настраивать
<OnkelTem> ибо это шаманство )
<OnkelTem> Я первый раз плотно столкнулся с xinput'ом, когда Wacom'овский планшет рисовальный купил
<OnkelTem> так как из коробки Убунта с гномом имеют крайне ограниченные возможности по настройке
<artus> ну я канешно может и извращенец, но рамки моих извращений не покрывают иксинпуты)
<OnkelTem> artus: купи какой-нить нестандартное средство ввода! )))
<artus> зачем?
<OnkelTem> Ну это я так
<OnkelTem> Так вот, а неделю назад потребовалось заставить нормально работать тачпад на макбуке.
<artus> совет из разряда - сунь причинный орган под циркулярку, ну это я так, чтоб занять тебя
<artus> ага ))
<OnkelTem> Тут уже пришлось колдовать одновременно с synclient/synaptics и xinput. Причем именно одновременно.
<OnkelTem> И отрубить гномовский плагин для мыши
<artus> ты наверно будеш удевлен, но половые проблемы макбука сношают только маководов, и это сугупо их половые проблемы в каких позах получать наслаждение
<OnkelTem> Причем тут маководы?
<OnkelTem> Я Убунту вкорячил на купленный недавно макбук
<OnkelTem> мне эта их OS X даром не упёрлась
<tagezi> regbk b bcgjhnbk
<tagezi> купил и испортил
<artus> ну , как бе те сказать, знать посадють тя ) ибо согласно полиси ты чуть ли не федеральное преступление совершил)
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я оставил возможность бутануться в osx
<OnkelTem> гыгы
<artus> как жаль что здесь матом нельзя разговаривать , очень жаль :)
<OnkelTem> Пока меня очень радует этот макбук
<tagezi> OnkelTem: вот мне не понятно - зачем?
<tagezi> сколько ты за него отдал?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: одно слово - эргономика
<artus> tagezi, ааа, я б тебе сказал зачем, но только в приват :D
<OnkelTem> 40 т.р., брал у друга с рук. Он им полгода пользовался
<tagezi> 40 тр? за эти деньги можно уже реально хороший комп собрать
<OnkelTem> Там уже убран ненужный привод dvd, поставлен второй жестак - ssd, увеличена оператива
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а ноут? мне именно ноутбук нужен. Комп у меня итак есть :)
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, а может сюда? /etc/default/keyboard
<tagezi> кстати насчет органомики.. у меня лично от их мыши и клавы запястья болят
<artus> tagezi, тебя же проклянут
<tagezi> а монитор они последние 5 лет бирут на помойке наверное
<artus> терь точно проклянут
<artus> :D
<tagezi> причем тырят их там, потомучто за деньги там можно взять более приличную вещь )
<SergeyIT> мак у нас в стране давно запретили
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: ууу, пасибо!
<OnkelTem> tagezi: на вкус и цвет... По мне так клава - шикарная. Только бы поменять местами Fn и Ctrl.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: тачпад, особенно после тонкой настройки, чтобы было как в OS X - бесподобен
<tagezi> тачпад сейчпс даже на Бибуках бесподобен
<OnkelTem> Монитор яркий, с хоршими углами обзора. 1440x900, не FullHD, который впрочем тут и не нужен, чтобы глаза не ломать
<artus> дада, фулхд ненужен потому что он глаза ломает
<OnkelTem> tagezi: к сожалению могу только сравнивать с ущербным Асером 5930G, где я в итоге отрубил тачпад и гонял по всюду с мышкой в кармане
<artus> каанешн, отмазка в стиле эпла
<tagezi> угу, и угол обзора это весчь )
<OnkelTem> artus: на такой диагонале? да ну
<artus> хорошие углы обзора ща на любом гогне за 400$
<tagezi> и они нафиг не нужно никому, я не собираюсь перед компом танго танцевать
<artus> OnkelTem, мммм, ну как бе фулхд уже с 7" фулхадовистое , ага
<OnkelTem> artus: можно подумать, что если ты сейчас будешь выбирать ноут 15", то FullHD будет для тебя критическим критерием
<OnkelTem> artus: может быть, но было сказано, что "мониторы не те". Это просто смешное высказываение, когда речь идет об эпл )
<OnkelTem> уже что-что, а железо они подбирают отличное
<OnkelTem> artus: если смотреть по маркет.яндексу, включение опции FullHD *сильно* сужает область поиска.
<artus> дада, себестоимость с учетом разработки и сборки последнего яфона - 230$
<OnkelTem> я ж выбирал неск месяцев ноут, так и не выбрал
<artus> остальное sensored покупателей
<artus> такшта радужные фанатики яблок несутцо голопом лесами
<OnkelTem> artus: ты поработай сначала за таким, потом делай выводы
<tagezi> жене купил asus за 37... она тоже на мак бук облизывалась, пока я ей рядом их не показал, сейчас спасибо говорит
<OnkelTem> tagezi: как долго она работала за мак буком?
<tagezi> хотя если на неём не работать, то побарабану перед чем мышкой в кормане водить )
<OnkelTem> чтобы *иметь возможность сравнить*
<tagezi> OnkelTem: работала
<artus> OnkelTem, работал за пробуком, отдал обратно
<OnkelTem> artus: ты конечно же Убунту поставил?
<OnkelTem> ну или другой никс
<artus> я че, упоротый наркоман?
<OnkelTem> artus: ну тогда ты не можешь нормально сравнить )
<artus> ааа, если я не упарываюсь натягивая одно гогно на другое то я некомпетентен, ну конечно :D
<OnkelTem> artus: я сравниваю примерно одинаковые версии Ubuntu/Gnome3+GnomeShell на 1) PC 2) ноутбуках
<tagezi> artus: ну да.. поставить убунту и выносить мозг на канале всем уже неделю )
<OnkelTem> artus: то есть убунта гогно?
<artus> последние года 2-3 да
<tagezi> мак бук ^
<OnkelTem> мммм
<artus> а мокбук и того больше )
<OnkelTem> мм
<tagezi> не, в начале 2000 он был даже ничего
<OnkelTem> :)
<tagezi> сейчас есть намного круче вещи, и подешевле
<OnkelTem> tagezi: например?
<tagezi> и можно взять с предустановленой убунтой
<OnkelTem> зачем???
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а жене убунту поставил на асус?
<tagezi> что бы заниматься сексом с любимой женщеной
<tagezi> OnkelTem: я доче поставил, и себе
<tagezi> у меня 3 бука дома )
<tagezi> а жене к сожалению нужна винда и нормальная работа в Офисе..
<Hanno4ka> http://sp0x0f3d-1p.livejournal.com/1721.html только тссс, я вам ничего не давала
<artus> Hanno4ka, это чего за взрыва мозга?
<Hanno4ka> а ты уже прочитал? как стать кулхацкером
<artus> угу
<artus> бред
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: лучебы нашла мне ман как пользовать QWebPage в плазмойдах
<tagezi> а то я скоро ваще злой стану (
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я не люблю кеды
<tagezi> неповеришь, я тоже
<Hanno4ka> там весело написано, вы почитайте. там имаенно разбор полетов из кники)))
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: чет вот не заработало с наскоку, надо разбираться
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да практически любий из тут присутсвующих может написать такое...
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, почитай в этой директории комментарии в файлах
<tagezi> отдельно можно написать и поржать заодно по поводу макбукив
<Hanno4ka> ну ладно
<tagezi> люди странные.. там ведь смотришь на железки и всё видно... там пачти по русски написано, вот эта весчь от интела как она есть, мы даже не задумались о том как она работает
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это дифференциальный подход, который не всегда работает. Вопрос в том, как оно вместе будет работать
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ты на кого учишься?
<tagezi> учился?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я давно уже не учусь, дорогой
<OnkelTem> tagezi: вопрос к чему? инженер я обычный, МИФИ, К
 * OnkelTem задумался: вообще-то я учусть каждый день, чем-то новому )
<tagezi> у меня прикладная-информатива и у меня был предмер ВСИТ.. и нанём какраз всё это проходили
<tagezi> хотя ладно, ты уже купил себе игрульку - игрулькай )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: всё это - что? Я лишь имею ввиду, что если каждый компонент хорош, это не гарантия хорошего результата
<tagezi> а я пойду прогу дописывать
<OnkelTem> tagezi: вопрос в том, кто и как осуществляет сборку, тестирование и прочее
<artus> сборку осуществляет тайвань, как и у всех, так что ненадо себя тешить
<OnkelTem> мне не нужы "компоненты от интел" или ещё от кого-то. Мне нужен собранный безглючный рабочий инструмент
<tagezi> artus: у эпла китай
 * Hanno4ka может авторитетно заявить, если все части по отдельности работают хорошо, это не гарантирует хорошей работы системы в целом
<OnkelTem> artus: почему тогда iPhone'ы не глючат, Nexus'ы - по мимнимуму, а всякие там прочие самсунги - глюк на глюке?
<OnkelTem> ой
<tagezi> айфоны глючат
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ^ (тебе тоже)
<tagezi> и ещё как )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: в гораздо меньшей степени чем остальное
<tagezi> меньше чем нокиа вомного раз
<tagezi> больше* )
<artus> OnkelTem, ты наркоман? давно ли яблоко посылало нафиг своих фанбоев с криком что если антена телефона блокируетцо рукой значит так надо
<tagezi> хотя это не долго осталось
<OnkelTem> я год проклинал Motorola Defy, затем - Samsung Galaxy S3. Сейчас вот Nexus, полёт более-менее нормальный. И это за 3 года!
<artus> фобщем иди молись дальше на радугу, ага
<OnkelTem> artus: не надо транслировать давно опровергнутый миф )
<tagezi> айфон сдыхает за год.. а акум за пару месяцев ии апл не даётгарантий
<artus> OnkelTem, миф? аа, значит что что признали официально и под что выпустили бампера с антенами внешними уже миф
<OnkelTem> artus: когда заряда батареи остается 5%, то глючит вай-фай? Было такое. Признали, пофиксили _в_коде_
<artus> Если вы возьмете свой iPhone 5 и начнете его трясти, и вы слышите, что там что-то дребезжит, то скорей всего внутри не плотно закреплены детали. Скорей всего в аппарате не плотно закрепленная камера или батарея.
<artus> Решение: Нести аппарат на замену.
<artus> гг, ну че, годная сборка )
<tagezi> офигенная )
<Hanno4ka> да ну вас, у меня засраный хуавей, который только и умеет, что звонить и выше втрого андроида не ставит. и вот уже несколько лет работает очень хорошо
<tagezi> у меня андройда ваще не ставит
<artus> http://mobileimho.ru/appleblog/2013/02/12/osnovnye-problemy-iphone-5-i-sposoby-ih-resheniya-moi-lichnye-nablyudeniya-i-zametki.html вобщем
<tagezi> нокиа (фигзнаеткакойномер) стаарая.. ниодин айфон столько не прожил
<artus> но все проплачено и на самом деле яфон же непогрешим, ага
<tagezi> даже если их держали в вакумном сейфе
<artus> tagezi, 10 лет к750 се , с родной батареей, до сих пор неделю держит :)
<artus> и не глючит, при том что летал со второго этажа на асфальт
<tagezi> ну у меня чуть меньше, дней 5 наверное
<tagezi> угу
<SergeyIT> artus, у меня такой... но в столе лежит
<tagezi> и утоплен в унитазе пару раз )
<artus> у меня на столе, наверно скину основную симку на него а смарт чисто под инет пойдет
<artus> по причине недоломать смарт :D
<artus> блин, даже на моем китайце краска не облазит , зато на 5м яфоне прошлого года (как и моя китайса) лезет как с плюгавого забора, я в шоке , хваленое качество
<artus> блин, за год пользования только одна царапина, которую я дремелем оставил :D , а таскался в кармане с ключами , наждаком и всяким абразивным мусором в виже шурупов-саморезов
<artus> OnkelTem, посему сказки про фееричное качество яблок можно только в детском саду парить
<OnkelTem> artus: царапины на корпусе безусловно - это показатель качества сборки, а их отсутствия - гарантия безглючности работы аппарата
<artus> апарат безглючен, вот совсем, не, после ребута не стартовал не стоковый ланчер, пока я его в системный раздел не кинул, после он позволил заменить стоковый и все пучком, за год ниодного вопроса, вообще
<artus> не, вопрос есть, надо поменять экран, разбил я его на камнях)
<artus> OnkelTem, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvAlsdD48aQ вобщем вот такого гогна и траблофф у меня нет :)
<OnkelTem> каждый по своему опыту судит, у меня вот андроид заработал по-человечески только на третьем аппарате, да и то я уверен что потому, что это Googel Phone
<OnkelTem> то есть его в гугле тестировали как минимум
<artus> угу, лично твой, потому что знали что купиш его лично ты
<OnkelTem> также как и iPhone. Брак может быть, но он выявляется тут же. Потому что с этими компонентами всё должно работать - проверено в эпл
<artus> бааалин, за сасран интернет уже даже видевами про упоротые глюки яфона, а ты все пузыри пускаеш что все прям сразу выявляетцо и исправляетцо
<artus> и да, в отличии от других производителей яблоко не признает ниодин глюк гарантийным пока их исками не завалиш
<OnkelTem> И точно также MacBook, моделей которых - руки хватит пересчитать. Все прошли тестирования. Более чем уврене, что вся эта безумная толпа всех модификаций Lenovo или HP - вообще не тестировалась нормально
<OnkelTem> artus: если бы эти глюки носили массовый характер и если бы у них гарантийка плохо работала, они бы не получили такую толпу фанатов по всему миру )
<OnkelTem> artus: по логике вещей получается, что то о чем пишешь ты - это единичные случаи кем-то раздутые
<artus> ну если ты свято вериш то именно это причина их популярности то да, пойду печеньку сьем
<tagezi> вера это очень мощная штука
<OnkelTem> я не свято верю, а просто оцениваю вероятность брака
<OnkelTem> и по мне, так какой-нить Acer или Asus - в принципе не ровня MacBook Pro
<artus> угу, у них такого пиар отдела нет
<tagezi> конечно, они намного его круче
<artus> вобщем фплобои с годами не меняютцо :)
<tagezi> покрайне мере железо асус намного лучше прорабатывает чем апл
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я работал за Acer 5930G достаточно долго, чтобы оценить и эрономику, и качество
<artus> остаютцо такими же юными и верящими в дело партии))
<OnkelTem> tagezi: из пальца высосанный довод, да?
<tagezi> нет, посмотри на материнки, как пример
<artus> OnkelTem, эм, а ты чего, более унылое не нашол жеезко?
<OnkelTem> artus: покупался за 30к в 2009-ом
<artus> а че ты на ленейку вайо не смотрел? а чего ты на бизнес линейку леновы не глянул?
<OnkelTem> кстати, очень шустрое было железко
<artus> в 9м? за 30к? жесть
<OnkelTem> но грелось как батарея и весила как советский утюг
<OnkelTem> artus: vaio - слишком дорого, хотя параметры супер
<artus> ммм, та же штука зелени
<OnkelTem> artus: вот это ты сейчас кого пытаешься ввести в заблуждение, себя? :)
<tagezi> вайо не очень, особенно нетбуки (
<OnkelTem> от 50к нормальные модели начинаются
<artus> ну я хз на какой камчатке у вас они начинаютцо от 50к
<tagezi> у друга, бу пол года )
<OnkelTem> artus: я допускаю что у них есть бюджетные модели, но мне кажется если брать вайо, то уж по крайней мере из среднего сегмента
<artus> буджетная вая стоит 500$
<artus> и это на i3
<SergeyIT> все мерятесь?
<tagezi> да не.. артусу райдена не хватает просто )
<artus> да нувас, обижаете вы меня
<tagezi> ну да, ещё не хватало что бы ты на вин8 перебрался )
<tagezi> блин, так и не собираеться эта сволочь (
<tagezi> пайду катлеты делать
<OnkelTem> artus: http://goo.gl/jYi1Se - Vaio c i7 в mvideo
<artus> tagezi, долго ты собираешся, я их уже сьел ))
<OnkelTem> artus: http://goo.gl/awbO25 - на сайте sony нашел вроде ничего
<OnkelTem> artus: если взять самый дешевый на mvideo (40), выкинуть оттуда dvd привод, найти заглушку, купить ssd с переходником, поставить вместо dvd, то получится дуаю уже тыщ под 50, при том что ты теряешь бабло на dvd
<OnkelTem> а, ну и разрешение у него 1366x768...
<tagezi> да, макбуки бюджетнее намного )
<tagezi> а ещё я слышал песню что у макбуков батарея держит долго )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: угу, только не у нас купленные (
<tagezi> весной ходили с женой в магазин продавец так заливался нам... )
<tagezi> ну, а асусы и у нас купленые держат
<tagezi> мой например, бюджетный K53E держит с музыкой до 4 часов спокойно
<OnkelTem> tagezi: с выключенным экраном полагаю?
<tagezi> а если при этом монитор вырубить то до 6
<tagezi> правда это было по началу, сейчас уже похуже стало, к сожалению.. 2 год всётаки пошёл
<tagezi> и да.. я немного шаманил его =)
<OnkelTem> По недельному опыту использования мабука с убунтой - держит дольше чем все ноуты, с которыми работал до этого
<OnkelTem> по ощущениям - процентов на 20-30. То есьт часа на три может хватить
<OnkelTem> но конечно - не много
<OnkelTem> ни с чем пока не шаманил, убунта 13 "из коробки"
<OnkelTem> А много ли энергии уходит на HDD кстати? А то я ведь на SSD работаю
<OnkelTem> может из-за этого экономия есть
<tagezi> блин, когда *.ape починят? >:(
<tagezi> сколько можно уже
<OnkelTem> Обратил внимание, уменьшаешь яркость экрана, и через несколько мгновений пересчитывается прогнозируемое время остатка батареи )
<OnkelTem> Убунта рулит!
<OnkelTem> artus: а чем тебе убунта перестала угождать и какая альтернатива?
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, а альтернатив нет?
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: я не копаю в этом направлении
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: так какие есть?
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, для чего?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ты помоему вообще не копаешь в направлениях.. тебя устраивают твои идеи )
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: ну вот artus просто сказал, что убунта за последние 2-3 года - гогно. Я вот интересуюсь, что он не считает гогном
<tagezi> вернее идеи в которые тебе однажды всунули
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ещё раз повторяю, я упарился искать ноут. За приемлимые деньги самый лучший вариант на мой взгляд - тот, который я выбрал
<OnkelTem> за 40 т.р. с таким железом и эргономикой - поди поищи
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, и что? он имеет право так считать... а ты можешь считать как тебе хочется
<OnkelTem> если ты не веришь в то, что там железо хорошее - твоё дело. Я лично пока (пока) косяков не вижу
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: ты отличаешь вопрос, от претензии? И собираешься ли отвечать на него?
<tagezi> я не не неверю.. я знаю
<OnkelTem> tagezi: пророк!
<tagezi> нет, просто меня учили в железе разбираться, и смотря на него я понимаю что и зачем там стоит
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, так ты сформулируй вопрос - для каких целей ОС и т.д. и т.п
<tagezi> я имею ввиду не  корпус а платы
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: Для работы (веб-программинг). И меня всё устраивает. Я просто интересовался, что не устраивает конкретно artus'а.
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: а поскольу вы чаще меня тут общаетесь, то возможно и ты знаешь о каких альтернативах может идти речь
<tagezi> дебиан
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а я уже высказывался, что гарантия качества отдельных компонент не гарантирует качество собранной системы. Требуются лабораторные испытания
<tagezi> OnkelTem: а я уже говори, ты уже купил игрульку, ну и грулькай.. ))
<tagezi> моё мнение то тут причем?
<tagezi> это твой выбор, тебе нравиться, и слава богу
<tagezi> то что но работает хуже - это факт
<OnkelTem> tagezi: установленный лично тобой после гипотетического ознакомления с внешним видом материнской платы
<OnkelTem> да да, я запомнил )
<tagezi> ладно.. я думаю пора заканчивать офтопить.. толку от этого никакого )
<OnkelTem> верно. Я придерживаюсь только одного правила - посмотреть че будет дальше.
<OnkelTem> только тест, только хардкор!
<tagezi> блин, письмо из томожни пришло, машина бу подаражала при перевозе на 150 кр =)
<SergeyIT> это как?
<OnkelTem> вот это поворот!
<SergeyIT> из австралии везли?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, они как-то посчитали так
<tagezi> SergeyIT: блин, из Питера.. я свою тут зарегили.. сегодня письмо пришло.. фины оценили её в 19743 евра, и с этой суммы уже налог насчитывают.. слава богу налог 0%
<tagezi> а покупал я её в питере за 715 000, ну вот и считай )
<SergeyIT> а с российскими ездить хуже?
<tagezi> нет, могли 18 месяцев заниматься этим... просто там по нологам можно выскофить типа 1/3 от стоимости потом, поэтому мы решили сразу
 * OnkelTem уверен, что в машине стоит убунта
<OnkelTem> :D
<SergeyIT> тагези там сидит
<tagezi> он говорит про стоит )
<tagezi> стоит там собака )
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZFCXV7w9NM
<UNIm95> Народ. какая выдает всю информацию о железе?
<UNIm95> В том числе производителя и тип оперативной памяти?
<UNIm95> была же какая-то с графическим интерфейсом
<UNIm95> Все. нашел =)
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> а ларчик просто открывался ))
<tagezi> artus: кстати, чо у тебя там на столе?
<artus> кофе, микрофон, пару ножей, отвертки, мультитульчег, сигарета, жменя батареек, россыпь аккумуляторов, путаница проводов, пару наушников, пару стаместок, отрезки кожи, мультиметр, синяя изолента, маникюрные ножницы
<tagezi> а черная с фотографии?
<artus> а, эт сумк набедренный
<tagezi> только что сделал маникюрными ножницами и стомеской? )
<artus> ага :D
<tagezi> да, гуглу больше нет доверия... нигма намного лучше ищет.. причем не выкидывает дофига очень даже нужных результатов
<tagezi> а гугл почемуто считает что они не раливатны
<tagezi> я сегодня за 15 минут нагуглил то что в гугле 2 дня искал
<artus> tagezi, палюбому нигма фсбшная
<tagezi> да мне пофигу чья она, она находит то что мне нужно
<tagezi> а гугл подсовывает всякую хрень..
<artus> tagezi, это пока сеошники наркоманы и школьники запросами ей весь шаблон не свернули)
<tagezi> artus: найдём что нибудь другое, когда свернут
<tagezi> но годы любви к гуглу закончились
<artus> tagezi, а вообще гугл ищет основываясь на твоих предыдущих вопросах, кстати не раз замечал что в попытке получить нужную мне ссылку на чужом компе, зная конкретно точный поисковый запрос - мне выдает левую ересь )
<artus> так что если в комплексе подходить то в принципе все гугля находит
<artus> как говоритцо - ответ , это на 50% правильно сформулированый вопрос
<tagezi> угу, именно поэтому он мне мп3 пихал )
<artus> на какой вопрос
<tagezi> хотя я их впринципе не ищу
<tagezi> а.. ты не мидел )
<tagezi> в*
<artus> можем сравнить разные интернеты :)
<tagezi> [13:01:52] <tagezi> Гугл зжот, история запроса: http://itmag.es/2cd6n http://itmag.es/6xxqZ http://itmag.es/2jOMq http://itmag.es/3EklJ http://itmag.es/maqA http://itmag.es/3tjKl
<artus> ну хз, по мере ввода меня например устроило уже на вразе обрезать , документ я бы и не вводил
<artus> а вообще виноваты сеошники, накол их
<tagezi> там много чего обрезать можно ))
<artus> ну обрезать документ как то слишком уж размыто
<tagezi> ну, там показать докумен, загрузить документ
<tagezi> а обрезать по тегу он мне вообще только ссылки на андройд показал
<tagezi> причем пять
<artus> http://www.forum.crossplatform.ru/index.php?showtopic=6507 вот первая ссыль что я увидел
<artus> у тя такое было?
<artus> http://javascript.ru/tutorial/dom/modify второй линк
<tagezi> это какой ты запрос сделал?
<artus> qwebview обрезать
<tagezi> www.prog.org.ru
<tagezi> потом на кути док, потом на джава
<artus> 3й линк на хабру с обсуждение как ченить отрезать для читалки через них
<tagezi> да потом на хабру
<tagezi> но.. я думаю, я читаю.. и пошёл он в топку.. они убраи язык запросов, и нихотят понимать меня
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1240383/ab5e2ca8 кароче
<tagezi> да, но это не то что нужно.. а копать до 100 страници я не буду
<eddy737> Всем привет, я noob
<SergeyIT> с франции
<eddy737> я удалил dpkg, кто-то может мне помочъ?
<eddy737> ага
<eddy737> rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg
<eddy737> lol
<SergeyIT> с лайвСД попробуй взять
<eddy737> это как? я же noob :(
<SergeyIT> rm знаешь, а тут нуб?
<eddy737> ну я хотел удалить только /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eddy737> я больше так не буду :(((
<SergeyIT> а зачем -rf написал? man rm не смотрел?
<eddy737> ну я думол что lock тоже каталог, а не файл
<eddy737> просто при обновлении java у меня завис терминал, а потом жалывался на dpkg/lock
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ухты
<[Raiden]> http://cs417026.vk.me/v417026349/678f/DutQ4cWAwhU.jpg
<eddy737> так как мне теперь это исправить, кто-то поможет? google молчит...
<SergeyIT> eddy737, может проще переустановить?
<eddy737> всё на столько плохо? :(
<eddy737> тоесть если загрузится с livecd и просто скопировать /var/lib/dpkg может сработать?
<SergeyIT> не пробовал, можешь попробовать - нам расскажешь
<eddy737> merci за идею, завтра попробую...утро вечера мудреней
<eddy737> au revoir :)
<tagezi> тыдыщ
<artus> тыщ
<artus> tagezi, ты пошто тадащкаеш в пустоту и молчиш? :)
<tagezi> artus: да я просто.. съел цветную капусту, теперь спать охото.. а нужно програмку допилить
<artus> а ты все пилиш ее ?
<tagezi> она зараза всё красиро делает, только не так как нужно =)
<tagezi> да не.. я с женой the moomin смотрел
<tagezi> мы каждый вечер на ночь смотрим
<artus> это которые мама мумя и папа мумя?
<tagezi> теперь вот сел, спать охото ( а нужно уже эту заразу допилить, поставить и пользовать, а не думать как её запиливать
<tagezi> угу.. они самые.. там где муми на гипопатамов с хвостави похожи
<tagezi> анимешные
<tagezi> пайдука я спать =)
<tagezi> утро вечера того этого, короче =)
<andrex> шмутра
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-27
<tagezi> да, утра
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> блин.. вчера прилетели обновы, всё хорошо, многое пофиксили, но.. много копировать нельзя всё равно, ибо процессор переодически под 100% забиваеться... это все 4 ядра (
<tagezi> я фигею с их приколов
<raman> VSEM PRIVET MNE MOJET KTO NIT' POMO4' SEI4AS?
<raman> y menya asrock h61 icafe pri ustanovke ubuntu 4ernii ekran posle toka kak ya najimay ystanovit'
<raman> proboval nomodeset ne xo4et gryzit'
<raman> ya 1 raz stavly ubunty podskajite 4to ya delay ne tak, mne o4en' nyjno dlya raboti s kernel androida
<raman> o4en' nadeys' na vashy pomosh
<raman> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> raman: транслит на канале допустим только что бы настроить нормальный русский язык
<raman> просто я давно в мирке как показывает практика не у всех русский отображает
<raman> мне не сложно и так писать
<raman> простите
<tagezi> мирк зло.. и то что не у всех показываются кои-8 и вин-1251 - это не повод не писать по русски
<raman> можете мне что-то подсказать мои знания 0 в линуксе :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> raman: вариантов несколько, установить с netboot. либо с альтернейт в текстовом режиме. потом уже мудрить с дровами
<tagezi> если тебе нужно убунту, почему ты её не поставишь в виртуалбокс?
<tagezi> нафига тебе её ставить на комп?
<raman> да у меня тормозит на виртуал боксе любая ось сильно, а что бы собрать кернел нужно же много времени часов 5-6 как я читал собирается он, поэтому я и ставлю на чистую
<tagezi> у тебя что 286?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для сборки кернела тебе даже иксы не нужны. там важней свободное место на винте для исходников и сборки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что, miniISO в виртуалку и вперед
<tagezi> ну да.. вообще то.. и при этом если не юзаеть видеокарту под vb то там скорость такая же как на родной системе получаеться.. ну может -2%
<raman> miniiso которое 38 метров весит всего)?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. оно позволяет установить минимальную систему, настроить сеть докачать нужное для сборки и впуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотри инструкции по установке с мини исо. встречал в картинках
<raman> спасибо тогда буду пробовать, с миниисо и виртуалкой у меня i5 2.9 x 4 незнаю что получится, но буду стараться)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты только ядро или сам дроид тоже будешь собирать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гигов 40 на хоме свободного места надо иметь
<raman> мне нужен кернел тока андройдовский собрать, камеру поправить чтоб фронталка заработала в связи с переходом на андроид 4.2
<raman> а исходники есть у меня мои
<raman> у меня 500 гигов я почти не использую место на винте так что хватит думаю
<tagezi> и ради этого учить линуху )
<raman> ну да) я уже полгода делаю прошивки на андроид бесплатно на 4pda, вот пришла пора учится кернел освоить)
<tagezi> ну делай.. может заодно и убунту освоишь.. и не будет задавать вопросы на транслите )
<raman> спасибо за советы, пойду пытаться) хорошего дня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> raman: просто перепаковываешь с обновлением .app или серьезней прошивки тюнингуешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин
<tagezi> на приходят, блин )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот и найди его теперь на 4pda
<artus> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бубубу
<tagezi> artus: ночер уже скоро )
<tagezi> блин +4.. брррр
<artus> тада, зяюко
<artus> tagezi, какой ночер если утер только только :)
<Scrimmer> утречко
<artus> http://cmd.fm/
<artus> какая загадочная хрень :)
<tagezi> artus: класная штукенция )
<tagezi> сс*
<tagezi> и музыку там крутят забавную )
<artus> :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чего классного то - баша нет (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: эм.. зачем тебе баш? там радио слушать нужно )
<SergeyIT> зачем в консоли музыка то?
<tagezi> слушать )
<Scrimmer>  1
<Scrimmer> что с этим пиджином не так
<artus> все
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> начиная с того что он пиджин
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> pam.d + ssh кто нить знает?
<rapidsp> вопрос такой ssh pam по дефолту умеет или компилить надо?
<Scrimmer> пам парам пам пам
<rapidsp> примерно так я себе это и представлял :)
<artus> нафига тебе ssh pam?
<Scrimmer> за что мне нравится этот канал
<Scrimmer> так это за то, что народ активно общается, потом бах
<Scrimmer> все молчат, проходит пол часа, и продолжается тема, как будто и не было этого получасового перерыва
<artus> авторизация онли ключи, онли нужные учетки и онли 3 попытки, дальше бан денихостом , и все просто шоколадно)
<Scrimmer> artus: привет
<artus> Scrimmer, ку
<snql> Всех с 30-летием GNU. Предлагаю зарезать пингвина
<Scrimmer> уже доедаем
<Scrimmer> ты опаздываешь
<artus> он старый и жесткий, и ваще невкусный
<andrex> а мне пофиг, я есть хочу, моли и не пробовать а мне отдать сразу, тока жрачку переводите))
<artus> andrex, ммм, котрелку скушай, лера вчера делал, я знаю, у него попроси
<Scrimmer> andrex: тебя же не было
<andrex> я всегда тут
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет
<andrex> дарофф
<artus> andrex, привееет, сколько лет, сколько зим
<Scrimmer> artus: опять ты
<andrex> xD
<snql> Я знаю отличный рецепт приготовления королевского пингвина. Пальчики оближите. А после вместо свиньи можно зажарить Балмера, например. Праздник сегодня не должен прекращаться
<artus> Scrimmer, изыди бяка )
<Scrimmer> artus: смотри не развались, дед)
<andrex> какой наглы, а
<andrex> й
<artus> andrex, накажи его :D
<Scrimmer> я вам накажу
<Scrimmer> нашлись тут
<Scrimmer> упс
<artus> ыыыы
<andrex> старость нада увожать
<artus> вооот, слушай умного человека
<Scrimmer> этожгде такого найти то?
<andrex> воть посмотрим на тебя через 500 лет))
<Scrimmer> andrex: всеравно мне до artus будет далеко))
<Scrimmer> andrex: не понравилась дота?
<andrex> и ты всеравно ему место будеш уступать в трамвайчике :D
<Scrimmer> хотел бы я посмотреть на трамвайчики через 500 лет
<Scrimmer> хотя, зная Россию и Украину, у нас все так же будут эти троллейбусы ездить
<artus> andrex, lf 'njn cfkf;jyjr djj,ot pf nhfvdfqxbrjv ,tufnm ,eltn
<Scrimmer> у которых колеса отваливаются
<andrex> ды чет както непонятна)
<andrex> artus, ?
<artus> да этот салажонок вообще за трамвайчиком будет бегать
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> artus: да, потому что я не буду разваливаться на каждом шагу, в отличие от некоторых
<Scrimmer> дедуля)
<artus> я не разваливаюсь, я окупирую площать вокруг меня :D
<artus> это коварный план по захвату територии
<Scrimmer> чтото ты уже фигню какуето несешь
<Scrimmer> старость - не в радость
<artus> да вполне себе в радость
<andrex> угу
<andrex> это смотря с какой точки зрения смотреть xD
<Scrimmer> (
<andrex> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<SergeyIT> это и есть старость, когда забываешь что такое кернел (
<artus> SergeyIT, это мудрость, когда понимаеш что оно тебе нафиг ненадо
<artus> :)
<SergeyIT> тоже верно :)
<tagezi> а гугл чего празнует?
<Scrimmer> 15 лет чето там
<Scrimmer> tagezi: для особо ленивых http://habrahabr.ru/post/195490/
<tagezi> понятно, они просто назначили день рождение на сегодня, что бы народ не узнал о опенсорс
<tagezi> правильно сказал, 15 лет чего-то там
<tagezi> гугл впринципе таже мс только в профиль.. разници особой нет
<baltazor> Всем привет. Есть материнка Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-D3H , при установке убунту (12.04.3 , 12.10, 13.04 ) все десктоп амд64 версия, инсталятор не может отредактировать диск, т.е. он видит его для установки груб , но в окне редактирования диска, пусто
<baltazor> подскажите пожалуйста, в какую сторону копать
<tagezi> эээээээ... какой он видит диск на котором после установки пусто?
<baltazor> сам процесс установки не проходит
<tagezi> вопрос 2, у тебя больше 4 гигов памяти? )
<baltazor> 4 ровно
<Scrimmer> повезло(
<tagezi> а зачем тебе х64?
<tagezi> что бы только памяти сжерало?
<baltazor> потому что вероятен шанс что позже будет добавлена оператива
<baltazor> получается инсталятор в разделе "установка загрузчика на диск:" диск видит, а вот окно где нужно редактировать диск (создавать разделы и т.д.) там пусто
<tagezi> мм.. Scrimmer обзавиловался )
<Scrimmer> не спорю
<Scrimmer> мне с моими 2 гигами
<Scrimmer> причем ddr2
<Scrimmer> (
<baltazor> при этом в лайв сд , диск видит и если редактировать через cfdisk , раздел создается без проблем
<tagezi> baltazor:  честно, я не понимаю тебя.. то ты говоришь что граб не встаёт, то он видит диск, то на нём пусто
<tagezi> baltazor: ты с лайфа ставишься или грузишься просто и начинаешь установку?
<baltazor> http://www.ithowto.ru/uploads/posts/2012-04/thumbs/1335609132_ubuntu_12-04_install-06.png там где "носитель" пусто, а там где "устройство для установки....." диск /dev/sda есть
<tagezi> обычно многие проблемы решаются автоматом если грузануться в лаф=режим и от туда ставиться
<baltazor> и так и так пробовал
<tagezi> я бы на твоём месте новый диск купил
<tagezi> ну, всмысле вместо памяти
<baltazor> пробовал 2 диска
<baltazor> WD 750 и samsung 750
<baltazor> при этом , ради интереса попробовал установку вин 7, диск виден и можно редактировать
<tagezi> если честно, я не понимаю.. наверное ещё потому что у меня кубунта.. она ваще глючная жутко удобная и всё такое.. сплошная противоположность сама себе )
<tagezi> baltazor: есть 2 варианта
<tagezi> 1) идти на форум, там народу больше сидит и он живой.. очень хороший кстати вариант
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела то?
<tagezi> 2) сидеть ждать пока проснуться остальные, они бывает просыпаються и ионгда даже настоение у них ничего )
<baltazor> :)
<tagezi> сидит из кубунты, кстати )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да ничего у меня дела.. сижу мучаюсь, паварчать не наково
<Scrimmer> оло
<tagezi> я люблю людей (с) Андрей Вячеславович Лысиков
<artus> я ненавижу людей (c) я
<tagezi> artus: ты его песенку слышал?
<artus> не, а чего там за песенка?
<tagezi> artus: http://youtu.be/RqxfYLQN9xE?t=36s
<tagezi> качество конечно так.. концерт и всё такое..
<artus> ммм без обид но я такое како не понимаю)
<tagezi> не, я не понимаю т что они пели в "Мальчишник"е.. когда он свалил у него стали более зрелые песни.. хотя это всё под настроение.. я его тоже слушаю раз в год
<tagezi> параноя пришла.. крышка нам всем
<artus> это не параноя, это законоперное развитие событий
<pixelshuck> Hi
<Paranoia> привет, помогите пож-ста с этим туториалом: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/сборка_ядра , 2 шаг (tar -xjf linux-source-2.6.x.y.tar.bz2)- в каталоге ничего не менется после этой команды
<artus> нафига тебе 2.6 ядро?
<tagezi> молодость вспомнить
<Paranoia> 2.6 там как пример
<pixelshuck> Приввет
<pixelshuck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399810
<Paranoia> я 3.8.0 пишу
<pixelshuck> Как с этим бытть?
<pixelshuck> Переустановил убунту уже 7 раз(!)
<artus> зачем7
<tagezi> pixelshuck: с Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<pixelshuck> Разные параметры, Legacy Bios, UEFI; LLVM
<pixelshuck> с 13.04
<pixelshuck> и их комбинации
<tagezi> а ссылка тогда к чему?
<pixelshuck> Ошибка та же
<pixelshuck> Началось все из-за того, что при установки убунты(откатывался с 13.10) я случайно нажал "encrypt home folder"
<pixelshuck> новую таблицу разделов создовал.
<artus> ну и ссзб
<pixelshuck> Вот сейчас не знаю что и делать.
<artus> проблему озвуч для начала коректно, ага
<pixelshuck> Дык, не бутается убунта
<artus> !q | pixelshuck
<ubuntuhelp> pixelshuck: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<pixelshuck>  "Gave up waiting for root device.", (initramfs)
<pixelshuck> Ага, да. В общем, погуглил я это, и везде пишут что это из-за шифрованого раздела
<pixelshuck> Я сейчас не знаю что мне делать
<pixelshuck> До этого все работало, Ubuntu 13.04.
<artus> Paranoia, а в таре толи f толи x ключа нет сейчас, не помню точно
<Paranoia> artus, мне же надо просто распаковать этот архив?
<artus> ну да
<pixelshuck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163190/ <- fdisk -l
<artus> в бунте постледних с этими бз2 вечно какие то тараканы
<tagezi> интересно, а как в убунте сделать рута? )
<artus> tagezi, sudo -s
<artus> или i , кому как нравитцо
<tagezi> i
<pixelshuck> sudo su ;D
<tagezi> нет, я всмысле зачем его делать
<artus> разница только в том в каком каталоге ты останешся
<artus> pixelshuck, сноси нафиг разделы scd и разбивай по новой
<tagezi> как нужно устать на голову что бы сделать пользователя рут в убунте и сидеть под ним )
<artus> tagezi, он никуда и не пропадал ;)
<artus> и получаетцо он через судо, так что все пучком, не нервничай
<pixelshuck> Artus
<pixelshuck> Уже делал
<Paranoia> artus, я вызвал tar с xvf параметрами, куда оно всё распаковалось @_@?
<artus> Paranoia, по идее там где вызвал :D
<Paranoia> artus, да, но в директории (/usr/src) ничего нового не появилось
<tagezi> а.. понял.. я просто никогда так не делаю.. не перехожу в sudo su )
<artus> Paranoia, а что ты в /usr/src забыл?
<artus> или у тебя проблема со сборкой ядра в хомяе? )))
<Paranoia> artus, ну я же sudo apt-get install linux-source вызывал
<pixelshuck> а .tar тогда причем тут?
<artus> Paranoia, ммм, а поведай, мне для себя чисто, нафига ты вообще этим заморочился?
<Paranoia> pixelshuck, по тутору же
<Paranoia> artus, пересобрать ядро изменив один параметр хочу
<artus> ааа, круто
<artus> пересобрать ядро не зная как распаковать архив вдвойне круче :D
<tagezi> =)
<artus> тебя сразу растроить или когда ты намучаешся?
<artus> *с
<tagezi> ь*
<artus> *со
<artus> :D
<Paranoia> artus, сразу, чего уж там :)
<pixelshuck> Artus, так как мне комп оживить? ):
<tagezi> 2 кубика одриналина )
<tagezi> а*
<artus> pixelshuck, ммм, давай разберем, ты ставиш на отдельный терабаайтный винт? или у тя двушка так разбита ?
<pixelshuck> У меня 1тб винт.
<artus> ну, процес установки - ты снес нафиг все разделы, выдал под бунту сколько то там, оставил свободное или какое там под дальнейшие извращения, накатил бунту, так ?
<pixelshuck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163230/
<artus> или в процесе начал лвмы ваять, извращатцо с шифрованиями и тд
<pixelshuck> Я сделал очень просто
<pixelshuck> fdisk-ом обнулил диск(new partition table)
<pixelshuck> в livecd
<pixelshuck> запустил установку
<artus> ну я понял, лвм те зачем?
<pixelshuck> нажал @Сделать зашибись" и отметил lvm, зачем то
<pixelshuck> В прошлые разы его ен отмечал
<pixelshuck> разницы нет
<artus> да оно всегда так, сначала делаеш что-то зачем-то , а потом неработает
<pixelshuck> Ну дык, это уже n-ая попытка
<pixelshuck> Раньше все работало
<Paranoia> artus, что не так я делаю?
<pixelshuck> теперь я не знаю что творится
<artus> pixelshuck, http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-initramfs-dev-mappe
<tagezi> Paranoia: а что за параметр?
<Paranoia> tagezi, HZ 1000
<artus> аааа, паника
<pixelshuck> Артус, там cryptsetup
<pixelshuck> у меня нету шифрования!
<artus> pixelshuck, да пофиг, яйца теже , лвм фтопку
<artus> как вариант разбей гпартедом разделы, а при установке смонтируй туда уже
<artus> Paranoia, прекращай фигней страдать) толку всеравно не будет
<pixelshuck> Эхх
<Paranoia> artus, почему? для игрового сервера же
<pixelshuck> fdisk-ом обнуляю опять
<pixelshuck> и ставлю без lvm
<artus> да гпартед возьми в руки, и провто пореж на части
<artus> фдиск нужен для создать таблицу
<pixelshuck> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at
<artus> ну и сразу форматни в ext4 разделы
<pixelshuck> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<artus> ну отмаунти
<pixelshuck> В этом и прикол!
<pixelshuck> Он не примаунчен
<artus> ну ребутнись, малоли че у тя там
<pixelshuck> окей
<artus> всеравно в ливке , а вспоминать куда там че киляет лень)
<pixelshuck> вернусь скоро
<artus> давай
<artus> Paranoia, какой нафиг игровой сервер, какой нафиг HZ 1000  , где ты такого фееричного бреда по такому мегатюненгу нашол?
<tagezi> на лоре
<artus> Paranoia, подробности, мне уже интересно))
<artus> tagezi, неучи на лоре до сих пор убунту унетбутинами нарезают, и ешо кучей гуевых приблуд
<Paranoia> artus, к примеру: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155154.0
<Paranoia> или вот: http://habrahabr.ru/post/106820/
<artus> Paranoia, слыш, а ты поищи еще статейки за год так 3й , а лучше первый, там стооолько перлов можно найти
<tagezi> что ради кармы на хабре не напишешь
<pixelshuck_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163273/
<artus> ну терь ваяяй
<pixelshuck_> Razbivat' klassikoi? (/,/boot, /home, swap)
<artus>  / /home /swap /data
<pixelshuck_> ./home == /data
<artus> ну ка кто так, бут выносить смысла нет, отдавать весь тер под хомяк - тоже
<artus> нет
<Paranoia> artus, т.е. CONFIG_HZ=1000 пустышка по твоему?
<artus> корнюб за глаза 15-20 гигов, хомяку 200 ваааще заглаза
<pixelshuck_> U menia tam DATA
<artus> а под мусор и медиатеку лучше кой нить /data
<tagezi> 200?
<tagezi> artus: ты в каком столетии живёшь? )
<tagezi> он 200 загалит за неделю
<pixelshuck_> Installin'
<artus> так чтоб и стимом засрать можно было хомяк, и в тоже время видявки и остальной мусор жил отдельно на разделе и чтоб его никто не снес часом)
<artus> tagezi, /dev/sda1           21G          11G  8,5G           56% /
<artus> udev                10M            0   10M            0% /dev
<artus> /dev/sdb3          1,5T         296G  1,1T           22% /data
<artus> /dev/sda3          207G         137G   60G           70% /home
<tagezi> флудер )
<pixelshuck_> Ne vizu smisla v /data
<artus> Paranoia, пустышка, толку никакого
<pixelshuck_> ~/Music | ~/Video | ~/Code...
<pixelshuck_> .
<pixelshuck_> .....................
<artus> pixelshuck_,  симлинками очень прикрасно раскидывается) зато если че, можно снести нафиг систему и хомяк и нифига не потерять)
<tagezi> коде точно нужно выносить.. или его нужно куданить на облако вешать
<pixelshuck_> git (:
<artus> даже симлинки ненужны, алиасы в zsh и ~video найдет хоть где )
<andrex> чезашум
<tagezi> блин, кто мои катлеты пожрал? :(
<artus> зобань их всех :D
<andrex> я
<tagezi> я так и думал
<pixelshuck_> <-- Naruwaju pravila; v Live CD (:
<andrex> !translit > pixelshuck_
<ubuntuhelp> pixelshuck_, please see my private message
<Paranoia> artus, тем не менее, что мне делать дальше? вызов tar xvf linux-source-3.8.0.tar.bz2 ни к чему не приводт
<tagezi> а чо ты в лайв сиди и не поруски пишешь?
<pixelshuck_> Нублин
<artus> Paranoia, man tar , ну или tar --help
<pixelshuck_> В настройки лезть долго, а с setxkbmap изврат...
<pixelshuck_> Кстати, когда МИР идет?%)
<tagezi> уже
<tagezi> только пока вроде поумолчанию икс грузится
<[Raiden]> http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<pixelshuck_> в 13.04?
<andrex> в 14.4
<andrex> а так тока через ппа
<pixelshuck_> Я в ребут
<tagezi> эээ [Raiden]эт к чему?
<artus> он уже не знает как кеды ввернуть в разговор
<artus> :D
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> ну могбы просто спросить как у меня дела )
<tagezi> я бы ему пожаловался )
<[Raiden]> Никчему. Просто новость.
<artus> вау, доки на сайтике это новость :D
<[Raiden]> я рад что тебя это наполняет таким счастьем
<artus> даа, пасиба тебе, ты сделал мой вечер :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: муон в 13.04 починили?
<pixelshuck> RAAAA
<tagezi> есть контакт
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю что там ломалось. Не могу ответить
<Scrimmer> чтото райден не разговорчив сегодня
<Scrimmer> хмм
<tagezi> как это по русски то?
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты чего не спишь?
<pixelshuck> МЛЯЯЯЯ
<pixelshuck> по русски
<Scrimmer> оу, неповезло кому то
<[Raiden]> В 13.10 появилась вкладка эбаут систем ) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=about-system.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: источники приложений там были сломаны
<artus> pixelshuck, буш ругатцо, накажу
<andrex> !anticaps > pixelshuck
<ubuntuhelp> pixelshuck, please see my private message
<pixelshuck> ...повод есть :/
<pixelshuck> Заливаю фото
<tagezi> вместо того что бы открывать их, оно апдейт делала
<[Raiden]> tagezi: понятно
<[Raiden]> Я не видел
<tagezi> в 13.10 починили
<tagezi> *.ape так и остался сломаным
<Paranoia> вот я дебил
<pixelshuck> http://imgur.com/7LDzBoi
<pixelshuck> ...Все плохо
<artus> гг
<Scrimmer> pixelshuck: протри монитор )
<pixelshuck> Надо купить тряпочку, да.
<Scrimmer> а рукавом уже не?
<pixelshuck> Не, только сертифицированной тряпочкой Apple.
<Scrimmer> у тебя не мак, смысл?
<pixelshuck> За $49.99
<pixelshuck> А если серьёзно, нужно будет
<[Raiden]> насчет эйпа, я только могу высказат ьсвоё соболенование по поводу того, что кд пришлось для унификации с гномом испольовать гстример бэкенд :)
<pixelshuck> Сейчас мне бы его загружать научить
<[Raiden]> *кде
<Paranoia> а как в конфиге CONFIG_HZ параметры менять? CONFIG_HZ=250 заменить на CONFIG_HZ=1000?
<Paranoia> там еще CONFIG_HZ_250=y есть
<[Raiden]> Paranoia: В каком конкретно конфиге
<tagezi> о, он распаковал )
<artus> делаем ставки господа, соберет ли он рабочее ядро или нет :D
<pixelshuck> Есть идеи что у меня сломано? artus?
<Paranoia> tagezi, после make oldconfig файл .config
<artus> pixelshuck, ну полюбому чето гдето сломано, и ваще я тебе давал выше линк как криптсетап лечитцо
<tagezi> [Raiden]: он собирает ядро для игрового сервера, по мануалам примерно убунту 9.04
<[Raiden]> Paranoia: можешь да менять руками, хотя такое дейсвие не рекомендуется. Обычно используется команда make menuconfig или 1 из аналогов.
<pixelshuck> Глянь ссыль
<pixelshuck> У меня нету той команды
<pixelshuck> и вообще у меня не криптованый раздел
<tagezi> пойду я кексики делать
<tagezi> и картошку жарить.. раз andrex мои котлеты съел =(
<pixelshuck> Мля, если к вечеру не починю придется за DVD бежать и восьмерку вкатывать %(
<pixelshuck> ...Работать то надо.
<[Raiden]> pixelshuck: фотка показывает что устрйоство не существует. Диск или раздел. Я думаю тут надо восстанавливать груб способом через чрут
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> второй линк, способ чрут
<Paranoia> [Raiden], вот смотри, было: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163368/ стало: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163369/ , так пойдет?
<andrex> уид проверь вначале :D
<pixelshuck> Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.) Это важно?
<artus> @kick pixelshuck я же говорю, не ругайся
<pixelshuck> ок, ок.
<pixelshuck> Кстати, переключалку уже починили в 13.10?
<andrex> artus, злой ты
<[Raiden]> Paranoia: А я не знаю как пойдёт. Именн опоэтому не рекомендуется руками менять конфиг ) Внесеш ьопечатку или бред  и потеряеш ьвремя
<[Raiden]> как 100% описан омной выше
<[Raiden]> 100% пойдёт
<artus> pixelshuck, а образ ты чем тянул, браузеркой?
<pixelshuck> Да, self-test он проходит
<artus> ну оно много чего проходит ...
<pixelshuck> Ну, поставил гроб, нужно ребутаться
<andrex> ыы
<andrex> бедный grub как его тока не обзывают
<artus> да и зачем двд , ужсы какие то
<Paranoia> [Raiden], make menuconfig походу какой-то ncurses-devil требует
<artus> делаем ставки
<andrex> make config
<andrex> и дави четвре кнопки)
<andrex> ynm enter
<Paranoia> oldconfig легче ._.
<[Raiden]> Paranoia: ну доставь если требует. Ест ькстати xconfig , но это потребует доустановки qt
 * andrex просто спец по сборке ведер)
<[Raiden]> больше мне нечег одобавить. В инете сликом много описаний как собрать ядро в убунте
<pixelshuck> Yeah, Right.
<pixelshuck> Поставил, ничего не изменилось
<pixelshuck> И да, это после груба вылазит
<andrex> pixelshuck, иди правила читай, а то артус седня без какао
<pixelshuck> А сейчас что не так?
<andrex> !ru > pixelshuck
<ubuntuhelp> pixelshuck, please see my private message
<pixelshuck> Ну, за одну фразу думаю не обидится.
<andrex> без какао он и за пол фразы убьет и закопает на луне
<Paranoia> интересно, если я в make config будут просто enter тыкать, он будет дефолтные параметры использовать или нет :D
<pixelshuck> В любом случае, artus, есть еще предположения?
<andrex> он скорее не зафоркает вообще
<andrex> pixelshuck,
<andrex> черд
<andrex> Paranoia,
<artus> pixelshuck, перетянуть образ , нарезать на флешко, поставить
<pixelshuck> Ох ох
<pixelshuck> У меня сейчас только 1 флешка.
<pixelshuck> и только 1 комп.
<pixelshuck> Как с livecd ubuntu записать на то-же устройство livecd убунты?
<[Raiden]> Paranoia: делай копию .config и пробуй. Я предпочитаю  более человеческий ифейс чем конфиг
<Paranoia> и еще вопрос, текущее значение частоты ядра (CONFIG_HZ) как-нибудь можно глянуть?
<pixelshuck> cat .config | grep CONFIG_HZ
<pixelshuck> ?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Paranoia: http://www.tux.in.ua/articles/526
<pixelshuck> "Как с livecd ubuntu записать на то-же устройство livecd убунты?" Это вообще возможно?
<pixelshuck> Просто не хочу с HDD грузится
<[Raiden]> на флехе создавай , с неё можно
<Paranoia> [Raiden], спс, гляну
<pixelshuck> Так флеха у меня одна всего, с нее и сижу сейчас
<[Raiden]> вот оно как
<[Raiden]> ну значит купи вторую иди двдрв или загрузись с хдд
<[Raiden]> ваш ко
<pixelshuck> Нету возможности, есть двд с 8, которую придется ставить.
<[Raiden]> 8.1 кстати давно утекла... - это я клавиатуру протёр, само напечаталось )
<snql> а я уже какую по счету флеху посеял :( помним.любим.скорбим. хорошо, что умные люди придумали облако и ничего не теряется и доступно отовсюду
<pixelshuck> Какой груб в 13.04?
<pixelshuck> Хмм, а можно livecd вбить в RAM? и отмонтировать
<[Raiden]> Ну, создат ьтакой лайвсд можно. Может даже будет работать текущий , если ничего не трогать кроме уже запущенного, но есть сомнения.
<[Raiden]> я такой делал когда-то себе. на двух дискетах с архивами. Ядро распаковывает в рам, туда делается чрут и готово
<pixelshuck> Попробую все загрузить что нужно и скачать образ
<pixelshuck> Вытащить флеху, вставить в другой порт, и на нее писать
<[Raiden]> Ядро правда тогда полегче было, в минималке занимало пол дискеты, а сча метра два наверное )
<pixelshuck> У меня 8гб рам, влезет
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать создать рамдиск (смонтировать тмпфс например с параметрами) , скопировать туда всё, сделать чрут.
<[Raiden]> а потом вынимать
<[Raiden]> но это теория. я не делал )
<snql> чем на лине можно поковырять so файлы?
<[Raiden]> тебе хекс редактор нужен?
<[Raiden]> или ты про iso?
<pixelshuck> Я пробую.
<snql> [Raiden]: хочу попробовать заняться переводом. как понял декомпилятор родной вполне подойдет
<snql> да, хекс как вариант, хотя не очень подходящий
<pixelshuck> Я идиот.
<pixelshuck> Забыл запустить unetbootin
<[Raiden]> если переводом, то в лине ест ьсистема локализации как бы, позволяющая не ковырять сами бинаршики )
<artus> pixelshuck, cat
<pixelshuck> Что?
<[Raiden]> и опять же у большинсва сошек ест ьисходники
<artus> cat iso > флеш
<snql> [Raiden]: apk
<[Raiden]> зачем ковырять бинарник
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ясно
<pixelshuck> cat iso > flash точно работает?
<artus> я бы не советовал если бы не работала
<pixelshuck> ок.
<[Raiden]> чаще юзают дд
<[Raiden]> но если есть вероятность что флэшка исправна, то можно и кат. Там просто нет никакой проверки записи
<tagezi> AlexGluck: тут?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=230041.msg1793180
<tagezi> вроде ты спрашивал как-то, для планктона своего )
<artus> Транспорт не хранит паролей; дододоооооо
<tagezi> контакт выложил api&
<tagezi> ?*
<tagezi> я не знаю.. я этим вообще не пользуюсь, в том числе и контактом
<tagezi> странная какая-то штука, на самом деле
<pixelshuck> Пичалька.
<pixelshuck> накатил новый образ на флеху, заного все разделы разбил
<pixelshuck> не помогло
<pixelshuck> cast Artus;
<tagezi> AlexGluck: не, фигня это.. вконтак не открывал api, так что это развод наверное
<pixelshuck> Мдя
<pixelshuck> Попробую что ли сюсю поставить
<Scrimmer> какой прекрасный день
<snql> работать мне не лень
<pixelshuck> Artus: Kubuntu -> Android(boot) == win.
<Scrimmer> snql: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=RIhO1bwqZIk
<Scrimmer> ой, не туда
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-28
<royek> здрасте
<royek> использовал команду sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | head -n -1) --assume-yes
<royek> хотел что бы удалились старые ядра. а удалились все
<royek> абсолютно все ядра
<royek> как установить текущее ядро?
<royek> как установить текущее ядро?
<royek> только без пае. у меня памяти 4г из них видяха жрет 300, короче пае не нужно
<royek> или сообщество поддерживает и патчит только пае ядро?
<royek> ну и что бы обновлялось автоматически соответственное ядро
<akaWolf> hi
<akaWolf> проблема со звуком в Kega Fusion
<akaWolf> на форумах рекомендуют поставить вместо ALSADeviceName=plughw ALSADeviceName=default
<vamadir> всем привет, вопрос к программистам. кто нить может объяснить разницу между Продуктами visual Studio Professional | Visual Studio Express 2012 для Web | Visual Web Developer 2008 Express Edition | Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition
<andrex>  /j ##programming
<akaWolf> vamadir: смотри состав продуктов..
<akaWolf> музыка заработала, кстати )
<vamadir> ту мне для учебы надо. Хочу скачать сразу все в одном. А не качать по частям
<andrex> ghbxtv nen db;efk cnelbb dczrbt
<andrex> вричем тут вижуал студии всякие?
<vamadir> ну мне надо С++ С# microsoft sdk
<andrex> ну и иди к ним
<andrex> мс си итд отличаются от gcc
<akaWolf> xD
<andrex> я серьезно)
<akaWolf> vamadir: качай Prof, там это есть
<akaWolf> andrex: чоправдачтоли? )
<vamadir>  <akaWolf> спасибо
<andrex> да, они тама повнедряли своих велосипедов
<akaWolf> andrex: я я-то думал, что GCC MS делает, клепает там у себя в сшастании... ;)
<andrex> и именуют себя по тихой free software fundation ))
<akaWolf> ога )
<akaWolf> люди вместо работы над новой Win, делают *nix, поэтому Win -- такая бе )
<andrex> ага а вин ночью клепают из ошметков unix
<andrex> переписывая все на жабу и вб
<Scrimmer> бу
<Paranoia> привет, подскажите, по туториалу надо выполнить: $ sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux/.config
<Paranoia> но директории /usr/src/linux нет
<Paranoia> куда копировать?
<artus> Paranoia, собрал?
<Paranoia> artus, нет
<artus> мваааахахааа
<artus> :)
<Paranoia> помоги лучше
<artus> в мануале все написано, читай внимательней что куда
<Paranoia> вот я читаю, в мануале говорят скопировать конфиг в директорию, у меня этой директории нет
<artus> раньше читай значит
<Paranoia> раньше все ок
<artus> если это вааще первые строчки - о включи фантазию, создай директорию :)
<Paranoia> wtf? http://5.firepic.org/5/images/2013-09/28/ojtcvsxm7ijd.png
<artus>  ыыы, жесть какая
<Scrimmer> artus: привет дядька
<artus> ку
<Scrimmer> tagezi: 1
<TNH> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> andrex: и тебе привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-29
<akaWolf> день добрый
<akaWolf> $ sudo alsa force-reload
<akaWolf> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<akaWolf> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<akaWolf> alsamixer
<akaWolf> Не удаётся открыть микшер: Нет такого файла или каталога
<akaWolf> что за ерунда? )
<Scrimmer> как дела?
<akaWolf> звук не работает )
<Scrimmer> ну это грустно, чувак. прими мои соболезнования
<Scrimmer> (
<_d4vid> ky..
<_d4vid> ну ну )
<_d4vid> я пересел за гном 3.10
<akaWolf> Scrimmer: не стоит.
<akaWolf> уже работает.
<Scrimmer> akaWolf: что не стоит?
<Scrimmer> кто работает?
<_d4vid> :)
<Scrimmer> а?)))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<_d4vid> мой скрин > http://uh.cx/xnh2u
<Scrimmer> _d4vid: немецкий?
<_d4vid> jawohl :D
<Scrimmer> шуфутинский, лол
<_d4vid> а что?
<_d4vid> шансончик..
<Scrimmer> а ветер ее губы колышит...
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, а что не так?
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: без паники, все нормально
<_d4vid> советую послушат
<_d4vid> iron man 3 - battle final & vitaliy zavadskyy - obvilion
<_d4vid> я редко саундтреки слушаю но эти стоят того..
<_d4vid> ребята как решить проблему со скайпом в 13.10? просто не ставится и все =( .. ругается на скайп-бин
<SergeyIT> _d4vid, ждать
<_d4vid> ok
<SergeyIT> а из реп?
<_d4vid> неа
<Scrimmer> tagezi:
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
<snql> обед же
<SergeyIT> адмиральский час
<snql> SergeyIT: так уж невтерпеж? :)
<SergeyIT> snql, что?
<snql> выпить :)
<snql> [13:38:54] <SergeyIT> адмиральский час
<SergeyIT> snql, есть второе значение - послеобеденный отдых )
<SergeyIT> на флоте до сих пор
<_d4vid> re..
<snql> _d4vid: бомжур
<_d4vid> ?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ку, чего скачешь?
<tagezi> куасел глючит (
<artus> куасел, куасел, кто успел, тот и сел
<tagezi> artus: )
<tagezi> они именно так... особенно когда пытаешься вывести список каналов
<tagezi> я пыиаося найти дивелоперские
<artus> а ты подписку на девелоперские проплатил?
<tagezi> типа -dev только по подписке для куасела? )
<artus> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-22
<tagezi> тетс
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Witwicky> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Witwicky> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<sourcerer> Привет! У меня ubuntu 14.04.1 и wi-fi Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73). И всё очень плохо, 20% пакетов теряются :( Стоит подключиться к той же точки доступа с помощью usb-тетеринга в мобильном телефоне - все хорошо. Другие машины тоже не испытывают проблем с подÐ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "мой тебе совет, меняй туроператора." (С)
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> чо за бред
<SergeyIT> колбасит?
<tagezi> чото у финов инет глючит по страшному сегодня
<Sergey_IT> и вчера тебя колбасило туда/сюда
<tagezi> да ваще..
<tagezi> повисеть спокойно в чате не дают )
<artie|home> Господа, может кто знает, возможно ли (и как) использовать dm-crypt, монтируя зашифрованую фс размером 100х, в то время как файлы разбросаны небольшими кусочками по 1х?
<Frost_> Доброй ночи
<Frost_> Живые то есть?
<artie|home> Угу
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artie|home> Мда. Ладно, пойду тоже спать. Завтра методом тыка буду изучать криптмаунт :\
<tagezi> и правильно, нефиг тут блабла разводить, а и так весь инет лагает )
<witgelm> да да... линуксоиды и разборчивость в друзьях=)
<UNIm951> witgelm: А шо такое?
<witgelm> Да не, ничего. Просто впервые сюды забрел. Потому и могу показаться невежей. Сори
<UNIm95> witgelm: А где именно(про показаться невежей)?
<witgelm> UNIm95: Эт я живыми интересовался
<UNIm95> тут был недавно кадр. хотел маунтить fs через /etc/fstab.d. кинул ему ссылку на просто fstab
<UNIm95> психанул и свалил
<UNIm95> хотя первый запрос в гугле про /etc/fstab.d даёт всю необходимую инфу
<witgelm> мудрость не всегда приходит с возрастом?=)
<tagezi> да, она приходит с болью )
<witgelm> я думал эт опыт приходит через боль)
<witgelm> Кстати. На днях такая трудность была. Ставил дрова на nvidia через apt-get install nvidia-current. После этого черный экран во время перезапуска системы. Систему переставил, т.к. особо не было времени разбираться. Скажите как правильно ставить дрова чтоб такой ситуации 
<tagezi> народ жалуется, что сегодня было в 14.10 было 6 обновлений калькулятора подряд )
<tagezi> http://vk.com/ubuntu2
<tagezi> а как называеться соединение писем в одну нитку по темам?
<tagezi> по английски знаю, а вот по русски вспомнить никак не могу (
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-23
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех. таки свапа = размеру оперативки бывает мало (
<tagezi> это ты чем его забил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ничем собсно... киткат собираю. 1,5 гига озу + гиг свапа мало оказалось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя 4.2.2 на такой системе собиралась
<tagezi> нуда..
<tagezi> у тебя в сколько потоков сборка иёт?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в одын
<tagezi> тада странно
<tagezi> а ты мэйков собираешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жава, такая жава
<tagezi> make
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кого?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> make -j1
<tagezi> потри джаву )
<tagezi> нафиг она нужна то в современном мире ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а без нее не собирается
<tagezi> да шучу я
<tagezi> когда я ЛО собираю, мне нужно по пинимум гиг ОП и гиг свопа, если в одно ядро
<tagezi> в 4 ядра примерно 3,5 гига ОП и когда с отладочными символами то 3 свопа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щаз еще как не соберется. потому что я скрещиваю ежа с ужом.
<tagezi> на твой ящик чо нормальная система не встаёт?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на мою плату есть sdk 4.2.2 от производителя. а я хочу киткат.
<tagezi> а дебиан?
<tagezi> они же под арм вроде нормальную поддержку делают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дебиян есть 7.6
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но там с мультимедия похуже
<tagezi> ну вот, нормальная система
<tagezi> а мультимедиа, насколько я помнб там работает всё что работает в убунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> flash и ускорение видео
<tagezi> тебе флыш в браузере?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для киношек онлайн
<tagezi> а пепер не воткнуть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пепер для arm?
<tagezi> а чо хромиум для арм не собирают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> флеша под arm кроме андроидного adob не собирал
<tagezi> ну, перер вроде пилит не адоб, а гугл+
<tagezi> гугл*
<tagezi> на хромбуках вроде он есть
<tagezi> а это обрезаная убунта
<tagezi> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/1556/why-wont-flash-player-on-chromium-work
<tagezi> вот тут вроде обсуждают это дело
<tagezi> для Пи ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, и спрашивают у ТС как он хочет на arm запустить либу i386
<tagezi> ну, да, но там не только это )
<tagezi> нужно порыть.. думаю уже есть решения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да и не нравится мне хромиум
<tagezi> ктонить очень рукастый всё сделал, просто троли затролили.. с установкой пеера до хромиум так же было, пока на популярных блогах не появились посты, все говорили что не возможно
<tagezi> пепера на хромиум*
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты уже помоему год свой киткат пересобираешь )
<tagezi> скоро гентушником станешь ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> киткат я собираю пару недель. до этого с 4.2.2 работал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все, приехали http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409186/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, не весь лог в файл попадает. конец отрезается
<tagezi> ну, походу макросы не распознаёт, может заголовочного файла не хватает, или они не описаны там
<tagezi> http://internet.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/09/23/586745
<tagezi> неосиляторы не осилили открытые пакеты ))
<tagezi> блин, вот я не понимаю.. столько опенсорс решений, бери и пили под себя как хошь, ник-то слова не скажет, нет, нужно купить что-то закрытое, половину из него выпилисть, половину впелить, и выложить это уродство неработающее всем на показ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: потому что за использование платят
<tagezi> за использования чего?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мелкомягкие приплачивают за использование своего сервиса
<tagezi> а, это понятно
<tagezi> иначе им не подсадить толпы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ихняя 9-ка сможет хотя бы загрузиться без подключения к интернету ?
<tagezi> не знаю.. у меня везде пока семёрки стоят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так им трындец скоро. если не настал уже. тыквы
<tagezi> офис 2013 - такое убожество, что дальше некуда, помоему, девятка наверное такой же будет
<tagezi> ну, потому что они в лапу дают сильным мира сего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: им - семерке. поддержку закрывают
<tagezi> когда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/lifecycle
<tagezi> чот, нада заканчивать с переводами и начинать патчить )) а то ч жену никогда не переведу с её винды
<tagezi> она блин всё боится, что будет гденибудь не совместимость, её не убеждает даже то, что куча народу использует AOO в универе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ставь ей демьяна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот интересно, если собирать андроид для cubieboard2 на самой cubieboard2 сильно долго получится и получится ли вообще
<tagezi> чот сегодня даже почитать нечего
<tagezi> тут тихо, новости какие-то левые все
<only_you> а как же http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/counter-strike-global-offensive.html ? :D
<jey-netbook> Доброго времени суток! Владеет кто-нибудь ссылкой на инструкицию по написанию модулей\плагинов для pidgin?
<jey-netbook> Гугл на эту тему совсем нерадует... =_=
<tagezi> эм.. а через куасел не заходит, гад
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> чото не то, квирк тоже не пашет
<tagezi> andrex: тук
<tagezi> хватит жрать ))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> жесть
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> блин, чую, нужна на вичат возвращаться
<tagezi> о*
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<tagezi> куда он у нас запропастился опять
<libbkmz> Всем привет.
<libbkmz> Есть странная проблема с Nexus 7
<libbkmz> Уже пол года валяется, решил вот поколупать
<libbkmz> Основная масса логов тут- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52600752
<libbkmz> Суть такая, что не может прочитать память, SD контроллер io реквести отлупливает по таймауту
<libbkmz> НО, там стоит TeamWin. А при запуске я могу зайти в adb shell
<libbkmz> все mount и прочее ничего не дают
<tagezi> замечательно
<tagezi> libbkmz: я думаю тебе лучше обратиться на #ubuntu
<libbkmz> tagezi: а куда вообще с таким вопросом лучше идти?
<tagezi> в гугл )
<libbkmz> по english у - понимаю, и шпрехать могу, но без понятия где самые хардкорные сидят
<libbkmz> Все молчат, никто ничего не знает
<libbkmz> даже мастер у меня в городе пожал плечами и обратно отдал
<tagezi> ну потому тач токо вышел, всё до этого альфы и баяны
<libbkmz> Щас думаю буду искать сорцы mmcqd
<libbkmz> У меня не то
<tagezi> тоесть у тебя не убунту?
<libbkmz> у меня обще линуксовая проблема, там стоковый андроид
<libbkmz> А беда скорее всего хардварная
<libbkmz> память померла
<tagezi> ээ.. ну, тогда на канал анлройда
<tagezi> андроида*
<libbkmz> Попробую (:
<libbkmz> TeamWin 25 минут грузится
<libbkmz> Как можно отформатить флешку чтобы исключить бэдблоки?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе
<Sergey_IT> колбасит?
<tagezi> да ваще не подетски
<tagezi> только через веб сидеть можно
<tagezi> фиг знает что с портами у этих финов творится, соединение к серверу проходит, а хост мой не определяется
<libbkmz> tagezi: а поподробнее?
<libbkmz> как называется файл в /dev который не zero
<libbkmz> а единички выплевыает?
<libbkmz> есть такой?
<tagezi> чо значит по подробнее?
<libbkmz> >> фиг знает что с портами у этих финов творится, соединение к серверу проходит, а хост мой не определяется
<tagezi> я откуда знаю что там админы мутят? может у них профилактика, может они парты закрывают ибо приказ сверху, а модет просто кто-то пиво на клаву пролил
<Sergey_IT> санкции, наверно
<tagezi> угу, конкретно ко мне )))
<Sergey_IT> нет, просто пакеты через один разрешено пропускать
<tagezi> они их, наверное, на ТЭЦ в Хелсинки отправляют, мусара не хватает что бы их печ топить ))
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-24
<andrex> tagezi: хватит меня посреди ночи тыкать)
<|rapidsp|> чавойта xneur стал к файрфоксовому окну с паролем цепляться гад
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> и тебе, раннего
<tagezi> да я уже 3 часа перевожу
<Maxim> Привет
<Maxim> Меня видно?
<only_you> не видно
<tagezi> нужно в шапку воткнуть тест
<tagezi> типа: "Незадавай глупых вопросов, просто набери test"
<Maxim> да это вообще жесть этот irc
<Maxim> Ниче не понятно
<tagezi> эм.. а чо тут понимать то?
<tagezi> чем это от онлайн пейджера отличается?
<Maxim> вот я скачал quTim
<Maxim> куда там что писать непонятно
<tagezi> нашёл чего скачивать )
<tagezi> у тебя система какая?
<Maxim> а какой клиент качать?
<Maxim> ubuntu
<tagezi> а нафига тогда тебе кутишные клиенты?
<Maxim> он же под линукс тоже
<tagezi> чо?
<tagezi> кутим написана на qt
<Maxim> и?
<tagezi> язык такой
<tagezi> ну, а убунту на гтк+
<tagezi> фреймвок такой
<Maxim> клиент то работает
<tagezi> короче ставя кутишную прогу в убунту ты получаешь в придачу кучу ненужного мусара
<tagezi> у моего друга фотошоп в линухе работает и автокад, и чо )
<Maxim> телеграм на qt вроде тоже написан
<tagezi> короче, для убунты самый адекватный комбайн это пиджин
<tagezi> или вичат
<only_you> pidgin
<tagezi> вичат круче, проще и веселее, но не для всех )
<Maxim> сначало надо регистрироваться на фриноде?
<only_you> думаю, если он в кютиме не разобрался, вичат ему не стоит советовать)
<Maxim> дело не в этом
<tagezi> ну, может быть, вичат будет не осилить.. хотя я с него начинал, мне было просто
<Maxim> а в том что надо сервер прописывать пароль и т.д.
<Maxim> что это такое вообще?
<tagezi> сервер?
<only_you> гг
<tagezi> машинка такая далеко-далеко
<Maxim> что там писать?
<only_you> ті каналом не ошибся?)
<only_you> irc.freenode3.net
<only_you> без 3
<tagezi> http://freenode.net/ тутт все инструкции есть
<Maxim> порт указывать?
<only_you> не обьязательно
<only_you> если нужно шифрование, укажи
<Maxim> установил пиддинг
<Maxim> там имя пользователя и пароль
<tagezi> only_you: ты сейчас пиджин узаешь?
<Maxim> указывать любой или надо регесрироваться предварительно?
<Maxim> да
<tagezi> регистрироваться
<Maxim> а где?
<tagezi> у те я в браузере есть вкладка ирки со служебными сообщениями, вот там
<tagezi> зачем ты вообще в ирк поез если не понимаешь его? тут всёравно никого нет, а те что есть всегда молчат
<Maxim> есть альтернатива?
<tagezi> чему?
<Maxim> чату
<tagezi> форум
<Maxim> форум это не чат
<tagezi> а зачем чат, если в нём всёравно все молчат?
<tagezi> на форуме хоть общаются
<tagezi> а тут если что спросишь, так отправят в гугл
<Maxim> я незнал что молчат
<tagezi> ну, теперь знаешь )
<Maxim> я еще по ноде думал чат есть
<Maxim> но походу там ваще никого
<tagezi> по ноде гдето есть чат, на английском
<tagezi> но проще прочитать википедию по ирке
<Maxim> а под линукс
<tagezi> или на сайте фринода (ссылку я тебе давал) там всё разжовано, и даже с примерами
<tagezi> ирка что в винде что в лине одна и таже
<Maxim> под линукс можно оболочку написать например для вконтакта. суть в том чтобы запустить приложение, а внутри на js написать
<Maxim> ?
<tagezi> ну, лично я тебе разрешение дать не могу
<Maxim> не) вообще так возможно?
<tagezi> не знаю, не пробовал )
<tagezi> ну qt5 с qml вроде можно, по сути это тотже js
<tagezi> в лине он работает намного лучше чем в остальных осях, на мой взгляд
<tagezi> но там возня с api
<tagezi> короче, нафига оно нужно? ))
<Maxim> запилить нормальный чат в вебе и клиента под него, но чтоб он как оболчка был
<Maxim> такая идея
<andrex> tagezi: hi
<tagezi> andrex: и тебе привет )
<tagezi> Maxim: вичат же есть
<andrex> Maxim: на форуме есть настройки клиентов иши
<tagezi> почему райдену нравиться квирк? о_О он даже не запоминает последние набраные ники
<tagezi> я ему говорил про форум, он сказал что там поговорить нельзя
<omelchek> всем привет, кто-нибудь по kvm libvirtd может подсказать?
<andrex> у меня квирк на винде тока если не прет хчат качать рякнутый)
<andrex> omelchek: кто нибуть может
<andrex> !ask > omelchek
<ubuntuhelp> omelchek, please see my private message
<andrex> а вобще главный виртуальщик был инк
<tagezi> инк уже года 2 как только поспать заходит
<andrex> не ну в других местах его я вижу, а молчать он стал как в яндекс упер работать
<Maxim> вичат под мобилы
<andrex> шта?
<tagezi> чо?
<andrex> а хотя и под мобилы мона его)
<andrex> правда не совсем его а вебморду
<tagezi> нифига у меня мобила, я бумал такого размера мобилы уже лет 30 не выпускают )
<Maxim> http://www.wechat.com/ru/download.html
<omelchek> ок. ситуация такая: создаю виртуалку, ставлю туда ось (не важно какая, CentOS, к примеру), в запущенном состоянии делаю снэпшот, тушу. эксопртирую все xml: сетей(которые заюзаны виртуалкой), самой машинки, снэпшота, пакую их вместе с образами дисков в архивÑ
<andrex> Maxim: weechat.org
<tagezi> andrex: а где пропал артус?
<andrex> а вот его я уже редко видеть стал пол года как)
<tagezi> ну да.. у него тут днбха на днях была
<andrex> хотя седня жаловалсо что не поздравили с юбилейкой)
<tagezi> днюха*
<tagezi> так, а где эта скотина пропадает? )
<andrex> в хангауте и на работе скорее на работе
<tagezi> угу, вагоны с цисками разгружает )
<andrex> нет он там какойто топор делал
<tagezi> ракета тамагавк? )
<andrex> !255 > omelchek
<ubuntuhelp> omelchek, please see my private message
<andrex> tagezi: фз заказ для какогото представления чтоли
<andrex> он же токарь
<andrex> или фз как их там
<tagezi> угу, на станках чпу, эт я знаю
<omelchek> ситуация такая: создаю виртуалку, ставлю туда ось (не важно какая, CentOS, к примеру),
<omelchek> в запущенном состоянии делаю снэпшот, тушу.
<omelchek> эксопртирую все xml: сетей(которые заюзаны виртуалкой), самой машинки, снэпшота,
<omelchek> пакую их вместе с образами дисков в архивчик. его закидываю на другой хост,
<tagezi> есть ещё про 3 сообщения подряд )
<omelchek> хочется сказать что-то не очень хорошее
<andrex> да пускай
<omelchek> похоже не на помощь, а флудилку
<andrex> да просто расслабились тут все
<omelchek> на нем импортирую все из xml'инок. реверчу снэпшот,
<omelchek> но машинка вместо того чтобы оказаться в том состоянии. когда я делал снэпшот, просто включается и начинает грузится.
<andrex> tagezi: не пугай люд)
 * tagezi пошёл переводить мануалы
<andrex> omelchek: если тут никто не проснется спроси на форуме, я с снапшотами дел не имел в вм точнее даже не приходилось както
<omelchek> ясно, спасибо
<andrex> а щас даж поднять не могу, квм не пускаетсо сломали чето)
<Maxim1> test
<ubuntuhelp> Maxim1, Fail!
<tagezi> быстро учится )
<Maxim1> test
<ubuntuhelp> Maxim1, Есть контакт.
<Maxim1> test
<ubuntuhelp> Maxim1, Понг.
<Maxim1> test
<ubuntuhelp> Maxim1, Понг.
<tagezi> да не мучь ты его
<tagezi> если он ответи, всёравно чего, значит тебя слышно на канале
<Maxim1> окей
<tagezi> блин, ты из браузера не вышел, а я думаю, и чо это у тебя плюсик до сихпор )
<Maxim> да
<Maxim> пусть будет
<Maxim> я как-то странно зарегестрировался, что ничего не пришлось подтверждать
<tagezi> а не и не нужно.. это же ирк
<tagezi> хотя вроде на почту письмо теперь приходит
<Maxim1> вот именно что ниче не пришло
<andrex> не теперь а всегда прихожило с цыфрами которые чансерве нада слать
<tagezi> ну, я не в курсе этого, я регился фиг знает когда уже
<tagezi> не помнб цыфирь
<tagezi> ю*
<andrex> мыло не приходит на майл ру и еще какието тупые почтовики-спамеры)
<tagezi> тоесть его через сутки дезактивируют? )
<andrex> а фз)
<andrex> ник не зареган а который через вебморду зареган еще в 2005
<andrex> такшто кто то тут врет)
<tagezi> почему? сейчас же флаг сняли, можно и не зарегеным быть что бы общаться
<andrex> ну да а он грит заегалсо
<tagezi> ну, его проблемы
<SergeyIT> теперь ваши, он пришел к вам
<andrex> ага ваши
<andrex> я спать)
<andrex> SergeyIT: здра
<andrex> вствуйте сударь)
<SergeyIT> пока )
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> чото он рано сегодня спать пошёл.. ещё нет и 6 утра по москве =)
<Maxim1> я просто ник написал через веб который и все
<Maxim1> а второй ник
<Maxim1> отправил ник и почту
<Maxim1> и все на этом
<SergeyIT> так ты зарегистрен как Maxim
<tagezi> не, это не он
<tagezi> зареген другой
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40667
<tagezi> уязвимость в bash
<only_you> (15:58:44) tagezi: only_you: ты сейчас пиджин узаешь? в убунте - да
<tagezi> как тебе 14.10?
<only_you> доволен
<tagezi> а там юнити 8?
<only_you> unity 7.3.1
<tagezi> жаль
<tagezi> а когда впилят 8?
<only_you> 8 в ubuntu-desktop-next
<only_you> можно уже сейчас загрузиться
<tagezi> то тоесть только в следующем релизе,может быть
<only_you> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/
<tagezi> а она андроиндные приложиения стала понимать?
<only_you> хз
<only_you> последний раз запускал месяца 3 назад
<only_you> на лайвсиди очень шустро работала
<only_you> каких-то подтормаживаний вообще неувидел
<only_you> правда, половина софта не запускалась
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> как дела? убунту жива?)
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> чот, проклятые фины
<kyshtynbai> baronos, Норм! Штоо ей будет).
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: эй
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> вечера
<black_lupus> join #qt
<tagezi> почему может теряться соединение с фринодом?
<tagezi> задолбало уже =(
<andrex> отказ обслуживания какойнить
<andrex> на серве через который сидиш либо у прова либо фз спроси у фринодцев
<andrex> классно отваливаешсо  <-- | tagezi (~tagezi@nanna.lnet.fi) has quit (Read error: Connection timed out)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, осень, у серверов обострение
<tagezi> обычно же типа таймаут 180
<tagezi> угу, витаминов B1 их нужно проколоть )
<SergeyIT> у меня такое было только когда связь через мегафон была
<tagezi> может в системе чо у меня.. он виснет на *** Found your hostname
<tagezi> то есть когда пытаюсь переподключиться виснет
<tagezi> а при разрыве пишет [11:31:49] Соединение с сервером утеряно
<andrex> да чет с нетом у тя или с серваком
<andrex> терпение тока терпение
<tagezi> да откуда же я его столько возьму-то
<andrex> попробуй нет перепустить весь
<andrex> тоесть мопед итд
<andrex> и прову позвони скажы перезагружай сервак козел
<tagezi> да я вроде вчера весь комп перезапустил )
<andrex> а я камикаджу
<tagezi> да, при условии что это фины.. может они и перезапустят лет через пять, когда он згорит )
<andrex> обновляюсь до utopic
<tagezi> и нафига тебе уропленый однорогий баран?
<andrex> а фз)
<andrex> всеравно сносить собираюсь)
<SergeyIT> расскажешь как он?
<andrex> угу ща доставитсо если ребутнусь то раскажу, ну и если не ребутнусь то поматерюсь :D
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<andrex> а вроде кроме циферок ниче не поменялось) хотя в лифке де конкретно другой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так твой старый хом прицепился
<tagezi> так же было с обновами когда вместо гнома бнити воткнули, если обновляешься то ничего не поменялось
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ща юзверя сделаю или в гуеста войду посмотрю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Убунту ZverDVD :)
<andrex> а понятно нада доставлять
<andrex> ubuntu-desktop-next
<Maxim> test
<ubuntuhelp> Maxim, Понг.
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<andrex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<UNIm95> Maxim: andrex все норм. вы оба онлайн
<andrex> да ну?
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.16.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.17-rc6.
<andrex> bb
<andrex> а нифига интересного) думал хоть на десктопе покруче будет чем на телефоне
<JohnDoe_71Rus> круче чего?
<andrex> ubuntu-next-desktop ubuntu-next на nexsus 5
<andrex> а оказалась таже байда тока зачем вот в чем вопрос)
<SergeyIT> она на qt?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> а еще с миром
<andrex> и ваще ужас
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> поглядим, пока сырое, наверно
<andrex> ee еще пилить редиза 2 будут
<SergeyIT> и хорошо, я лтс только пользую
<UNIm95> andrex: а иксы поставить можно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mirные иксы :)
<tagezi> может канониклу купить пару лесопилок, что бы пилили быстрее? )
<Maxim> test
<ubuntuhelp> Maxim, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> надоже.. да фины на рекорд пошли
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40675
<UNIm95> ты стараешься?
<tagezi> да, а  Maxim Chirkov всё портит
<tagezi> нашёл бы ломом прошолюся бы по рукам.. вместо того чтобы косяки исправлять, он только режет то что хочеться сказать
<tagezi> и это я http://www.nixp.ru/news/LibreOffice-4-3-2-%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B5-%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B2%D1%91%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B9-%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%B0-%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE-%D0%BE%D1%84%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0.html
<tagezi> тоже фантики, прикрепили поздравление, теперь не знаю как и писать официальное поздравление им
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня к тебе вопрос по офису. Есть возможность экспорта в пдф с прикреплением документа. как его потом отделить?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ща посмотрим
<tagezi> блин, почему кругом дибилы? и что с ними сделать такое, что бы они покрайне мере не мешали?
<tagezi> UNIm95: это не к тебе.. это просто крик души
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: а что ты имеешь ввиду под прикреплением документа? встраивание?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ок...
<UNIm95> Да. Через меню файл-Экспорт в пдф- галка Встроить OpenDocumentFile
<UNIm95> Помню получал пдфки из которых исходный вор документ доставался.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну так просто открой его в писателе
<tagezi> классная штука, не знал, спасибо )
<tagezi> UNIm95: получилось?
<tagezi> сото как то долго )
<tagezi> там просто, если выставил эту галку при экспорте, то потом просто открываешь writer -> файл -> открыть И выбираешь его, и он должен открыться как odt обычный с всем форматированием
<tagezi> а по поводу дебилов... у нас в сообществе завёлся троль, достал ваще, и сегодня ещё бывший активист напортачил так, что мне пол дня разбираться с этим.. если первого я могу просто забанить, то второй является владельцем группы, и его я просто так кикнуть н
<tagezi> е могу, эта скатина, тупее баобаба, ты его по русски просишь, он как на щло всё делает на оборот
<tagezi> чот, опять колбалит
<UNIm95> tagezi: А полностью документ отделить? или в этом случае только через сохранить как?
<tagezi> ну, открываешь и сохраняешь.. ну может можно как-то через консоль сделать, но я в этом не спец
<UNIm95> tagezi: про напортачил: в системе контроля версий откатить никак?
<UNIm95> А как этот документ сделать видимым в pdf ридере?
<tagezi> как-то у меня не было задачь работать с ЛО из консольки, хотя вроде у них там есть какие-то примбаибасы для этого
<UNIm95> то есть что бы пдф ридер отделял документ
<tagezi> можно ещё на макрос повесить нужные функции, типаоткрываешь шаблон, он ищет тебе файл, открывает и тутже сохраняет, но смысл то в чем.. изменять его можно и так, это нужно только что бы вытащить и бросить его
<tagezi> UNIm95: да в том то и дела что это не контролько версий..
<tagezi> не, такого не юзал, да и ридера у меня нет, я через акуляр смотрю
<tagezi> окуляр*
<UNIm95> tagezi: Смотри один момент: pdf сформированный через мсо с вложенным документом сообщает ридеру(Как адобовскому так и evince и другим) что в pdf есть документ который можно сохранить
<UNIm95> А в пдфках от LO вложенный документ виден только в LO
<tagezi> ну, что бы ридер опозновал нужно что бы он знал формат, иначе... как?
<tagezi> он может вопринимать теги как ошибочными пропускать их  и при этом оставшиеся теги модет интерпритировать так, что документ виден правильно
<tagezi> в итоге, он тебе его показывает нормально, но работать с ним не может
<UNIm95> ридеры(разные) сообщали что в пдфке есть документ
<tagezi> это как предположение
<UNIm95> который можно из пдф достать
<tagezi> нужно рыть этот вопрос.. хотя обычно именно так и просходит как я сказал, корпорации друг друга поддерживают, ибо им это выгодно
<tagezi> и не могут его сохранить?
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://help.adobe.com/ru_RU/acrobat/using/WS58a04a822e3e50102bd615109794195ff-7cb8.w.html
<UNIm95> Ссылка на вложенный файл
<UNIm95> ой
<UNIm95> Добавление вложения
<UNIm95> нижу на странице
<UNIm95> ниже*
<tagezi> да, я нашёл..
<UNIm95> как такую вещь сделать для ЛО? что бы он автоматом вкладывал?
<tagezi> не знаю пока
<tagezi> нужно думать
<tagezi> я просто этим никогда не пользовался
<UNIm95> Можешь спросить у кого-нибудь из англоязычных? Или на переводчиком так много внимания не обращают?
<tagezi> ну, это уже точно не сегодня, что бы стро ответили нужно писать подробное письмо, с примерами и плясками
<UNIm95> Ок. Тогда я достану такие файлы и потом тебе дошлю. Ок?
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, давай.. но я смогу плотк=но всем этим заняться только с понедельника.. завтра я на родину, уфмс ублажать, а потом у меня 5 статей по празнику, благодаря нашему корманному дебилу на одну больше... писать нужно уникальные, иначе новосные агенства не п
<tagezi> римут
<UNIm95> А мне к экзамену готовиться =(
<tagezi> чо сдаёшь?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Стохастика. У немцев это лютый теоритический звиздец. ладно. я спать.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-26
<NoOova> Панда!
<andrex> кубаранга
<andrex> а
<andrex> кавабанга!
<|rapidsp|> http://tinklai.dkd.lt/papildomai/belib-rus.htm
<andrex> translit.ru
<andrex> кидайте музыку короче, нефиг тут яблоки гнелые обсуждать и вконтактики пиарить я вчера хотел одного забанить)
<andrex> гуестчетотам
<andrex> ой каналой обшыбся
<andrex> @voice
<evgenius123> по прежнему присутствует проблема с видеосистемой.
<evgenius123> меня терроризирует этот несуществующий монитор
<evgenius123> может нужно откорректировать какие конфиги?
<evgenius123> невозможно дублировать мониторы из за этого
<andrex> evgenius123: kubuntu?
<andrex> попробовать переставить драйвера либо переконфигурировать иксы
<andrex> воть если не вернется застрелю его нафиг
<tagezi> вечер
<tagezi> бродит, по лесным дорожнам...
<tagezi> к*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-27
<tagezi> UNIm95: а зачем тебе схоластика?
<tagezi> я думал ты админ, а не экономист
<UNIm95> tagezi: Спроси тех идиотов, которые составляли обучение по информатике не включив в него сети и параллельные системы.
<UNIm95> Причём немецких идиотов
<tagezi> эм.. я что в германии ты не выбираешь предметы?
<UNIm95> Не все. Догадайся какой я не могу выбрать а какого нет вообще.
<UNIm95> Точнее не могу отказаться
<tagezi> в финке есть обызательные мажорные, обязательные минорные, и можно набрать кучу ещё чего... многие предметы не являются обязательными по причине того, что они должны были быть пройдены в полном объёме раньше
<UNIm95> Сетей в универе нет вообще.
<UNIm95> Как предмета.
<tagezi> а чо за универ?
<UNIm95> Стохастику информатики выбросить не могут.
<UNIm95> wwu.de
<tagezi> а чо ты там забыл? он же не технический
<tagezi> на ботаника учишься? )))
<tagezi> а как перводится Einsteinstraße?
<tagezi> или это типа факуотет математики и нформатики имени Einsteinstraße?
<tagezi> Энштейна )
<tagezi> ааа, всё понял.. на улице Энштейна.. блин.. жесть эти суфиксы
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче, чо ты ждал от не технического универа, если они восновном гуманитарии, и скорее всего факультет матиматики и информатики был сделан просто потому что у них информационное право есть.. это как у меня в Финеке
<UNIm95> Я в этом не разбирался, пока не приехал сюда =(
<tagezi> ну, в России тоже самое, одна и таже специальность в техническом вузе и в не техническом, даётся на совершенно разном уровне
<tagezi> Я был сильно удивлён тому что в ИНЖЭКОНе информатика даётся на очень низком уровне, хотя это технический вуз, ну типа.. теперь его объединили с ФИинЭком, станет ещё хуже, скорее всего
<UNIm95> Я Сначала в Белорусском Государственном Универе Информатике Радиоэлектроники учился.
<UNIm95> Думал будет так же
<tagezi> ФинЭк*
<tagezi> не, нужно было в технический идти.. ну или бери предметы как минорные в других вузах.. там должны быть договоры об обучении, типа можно взять курс в другом универе.. кроме знаний, это ещё и деплом улучшит
<tagezi> диплом*
<UNIm95> Да поздно уже. + я нашел работу.
<UNIm95> Так что проблем с херовым дипломом не так уж и много.
<tagezi> ну, ты же не всю жизнь будешь сидеть на одном месте.. ну и для само развития иногда полезно
<UNIm95> Вполне возможно. Просто с рабочей визой я могу обучаться гораздо дольше.
<UNIm95> Студенческая виза дается на срок обучения +1,5 года
<tagezi> у меня жена брала курс в Франкфурдском универе по зелёной энергетике, не выезжая из финки.. нужно теперь только съездить экзамены сдать, чтобы оценка в диплом пошла
<UNIm95> Пусть очень сильно готовиться.
<UNIm95> Здесь экзамены еще более оторванней от реальность чем лекции
<tagezi> да они классно давали, так что там готовиться не сильно то и придётся.. ну и кроме того, она знания впитывает как пысесос пыль, у неё при том что она в 2 раза больше кредитов набрала чем положено средний бал 4,2
<tagezi> проблемы кстати на экзаминах только с русскими преподами бывали, ибо требуют тупую зубрёжку, шаг в лево шаг в право - растрел, случай был по сравнительной бугалтерии, мальчик, реально шарящий в ней, написавший диплом по ней на бакалавре, получил 2 бала н
<tagezi> а экзамене, потому что учитель сказал что не по лекции написано
<UNIm95> tagezi: Пока я тут учусь единственный нормальный препод: китаец
<tagezi> молчит постоянно? )
<UNIm95> Его предметы можно применить в нормальной жизни.
<tagezi> нормальная жизнь бывает разная.. у нас в универе только математики и препод по ВСиИТ нормальные, хотя вроде все русские, остальные так себе знают предмет, чуть всторону от их конспекта и они плавать начинают
<UNIm95> здесь всё так же.
<UNIm95> отходишь от лекций препода/книги которую он советовал и приходтся после экзамена ему доказывать что не верблюд.
<UNIm95> tagezi: скажу немного больше: я тут ГОД ничегошеньки не кодл
<UNIm95> кодил*
<UNIm95> вообще ни строки грёбанного кода
<tagezi> ну,вот так вот не правильно выбирать универ )
<tagezi> у меня жена тоже не очень довольна ЛУТом, ибо это технический универ и экономисты тут так себе
<tagezi> хотя с точки зрения физики зелёной энергетики он даже очень не плох
<UNIm95> Есть пару вопросов о зелёной энергетике: почему они так за значением CO2 гоняются?
<UNIm95> те же электромобили: они хорошие не выбрасывают CO2
<tagezi> ну, насколько я знаю, СО2 в атмосфере позволяет её накапливать тепло, кроме него ещё куча чего смотрится, просто перекладывают на СО2
<UNIm95> но, черт подери, сколько дерьма выделяется при изготовлении аккумуляторов.
<UNIm95> А co2 можно вывести деревьями.
<UNIm95> а чем выведешь кислоты?
<UNIm95> или пары хлора,
<tagezi> не, они не выбрасывают газ с СО2, но выбрасывают отходы, которые пересчитывают на СО2, и если сравнивать нагрузку на природу от обычного автомобиля и электроавтомобиля, то от электро получается меньше
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> там намного тяжеле система чем подаёться в газетах, да и сам СО2 не особо вредный газ из выхлопной трубы.. там ещё куча чего есть такчичного
<UNIm95> органика, в идеальных условиях, сгорает до воды и со2. В реальности получаем еще со, N*O*
<tagezi> например, когда сравнивают электростанции на угле и на ветре, не правильно думать что не учитываеться весь жизненый цикл обеих
<UNIm95> но со можно избавиться а от N*O* сложнее
<tagezi> да, она сгорит, в плазме, до воды и со2, но сколько ты потратишь энергии на то что бы эту плазму сделать, и сколько у тебя энергии вылетит в трубу
<tagezi> СО2 это основной газ который позволяет атмосфере нагреваться, деревья уже не справляются с ним, в итоге, из-за потепления начинает меняться климат, не всмсле что зимы теплее, а что появляются новые ветровые течения, которые влияют на образование облако
<tagezi> в и месные ветровые поголные условия.. основное изменение это не тёплые зимы, а не естественные штормы, ураганы, смерчи, в тех местах где они раньше
<tagezi> не виксировались
<tagezi> не фиксировались*
<UNIm95> Как деревья не справляются?
<UNIm95> в чем особенность co2 относительно обыкновенного воздуха?
<tagezi> ну так, выделяеться больше чем они могут поглатить... так же как ты не можешь съесть больше чем влезает в твой желудок
<UNIm95> со2 тяжелее воздуха?
<tagezi> просто там не объём, а химичемкие реакции, которые могут произойти только в определённом количестве
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B4_%D1%83%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0
<tagezi> третий абзац
<tagezi> про инфрокрасное излучение
<UNIm95> Вкладка общее вес 44,01 г/моль
<UNIm95> воздух 29
<UNIm95> Ты сказал что деревья не справляются с переработкой co2
<UNIm95> что его больше производят чем убирают
<UNIm95> тогда где долины смерти? полные co2 без капли воздуха?
<tagezi> создай долины без фоздушных течений
<UNIm95> Где такие места в которых из-за высокого количества co2 не могут жить кто-либо
<tagezi> воздушных
<tagezi> ты берёшь лабораторную пробырку, и пытаешься создать эксперимент в идеальных условиях
<UNIm95> И что? если со2 больше производят чем поглощают должно создаться облако углекислого газа которое незаметно подкрадется к городу/деревне/итд и убъёт всех нахре
<UNIm95> Но его все нет и нет
<tagezi> в идеальных условиях теория вероятности - это лже наука, потому что если ты поместишь в безвождушное пространство робота, создашь постоянную гравитацию, и он будет подкидывать монетку с одной и тойже силой, то монета всегда булет падать только одной с
<tagezi> тороной
<UNIm95> Ок. следующая мысль: есть что-то что производит боль со2 чем поглощается. это что-то не размазано равномерно по всей планете а имеет точки концентрации(завод и тд
<UNIm95> почем на местности где это что-то работает люди не ходят с баллонами кислорода?
<tagezi> UNIm95: если ты вспомнишь состав воздуха, то наверное вспомнишь и то что он состоит из разных газов, даже на большой высоте, они не расслаиваются по земле как суспензии в пробирке, они находяться во взаимодействии
<UNIm95> Блин а я про что?
<UNIm95> ты говоришь что производят  со2 больше чем потребляю
<UNIm95> => его концентрация растёт
<tagezi> по поводу концентрации газов в одном месте... я не раз видел лишайники в лесах, они выглядят как бороды свисающие с деревтев.. это показатель того что там воздух чище
<UNIm95> Причем тут это?
<tagezi> у городских людей в этих лесах часто болит голова первые дни, от переизбытка кислорода
<UNIm95> И? я же не говорю что в городах со2 меньше чем на природе.
<tagezi> ты спрашиваешь почему в городе не ходят с противогазами
<UNIm95> похоже на правду.
<tagezi> потому что существует адаптация... у курильщика гемоглобина больше в крови чем не у курильщика, у городскогоо жителя больше чем у деревенского
<UNIm95> причем я говорю не только о городах а и о электростанциях
<UNIm95> но все равно если концентрация растёт то после 4% со2 в атмосфере приводит к сонливости при 10% к потере сознания
<UNIm95> но этого не наблюдается
<tagezi> кроме того, опятьже, ты пытаешься создать замкнутый куб, без воздушных потоков и представить газы как суспензию, а не как истенный раствор )
<UNIm95> столь высокие концентрации получаются только в подводных лодках, когда они стараются вообще не шуметь
<tagezi> и что.. мы ещё не достигли этого состояния, когда достигнем, будем ходить в протифогазах... хотя скорее всего адаптируемся на потребление меньшего количеста кислорода
<tagezi> как это делают курильщики... если люди которые выкуривают охренеть как много, и при этом нормально себя чувствуют.. хотя там кроме со2 ещё и со в огромных количествах потребляеться
<tagezi> UNIm95: на мой взгляд, модель, которую ты создаёшь в своей голове, слишком далека от реальности, именно по этому она ошибочна, а не потому что не владеешь физикой..
<UNIm95> со убирает возможность переноса кислорода кровью. но курильщики умирают от рака а не отравления
<tagezi> владение одной лишь физикой, не позволяет тебе смоделировать процесс, там намного больше элементов чем элементарная физика и химия
<UNIm95> И какие это элементы?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, но при этом у них СО2 намного больше чем у простого человека, потому что они вдыхают дым
<tagezi> ну хотя бы движение воздушных масс и адаптацию... и то что вредные вещества пересчитываются на со2, а не являются ими на прямую
<UNIm95> повторюсь: курильщики умирают от рака а нет от удушья из-за со2 или со
<tagezi> ну
<tagezi> и что, находясь в облаге со2 они не умерают от него
<UNIm95> так сигареты не создают 4% от локальной вдыхаемой атмосферы
<tagezi> но при этом ты хочешь сказать что город по твоим расчетам их создаёт
<UNIm95> по каким моим? ты мне сказал что производится углекислого газа больше чем перерабатывается
<tagezi> да, и что?
<UNIm95> практика показывает что прозмодства неравномерны
<tagezi> его производиться больше чем растительность может переработать
<UNIm95> производства*
<UNIm95> следовательно его концентрация должна расти
<tagezi> ну, она растёт
<UNIm95> при охлаждении со2 должен собираться в низинах
<UNIm95> и вытеснять воздух
<UNIm95> но таких низин нет нигде
<tagezi> при условии что нет ветра и газ не может взаимодействовать с раствором в котором находиться.. или при очень низких температурах, ну да
<tagezi> такие места кстати есть, просто очень ретко создаются идеальные условия
<tagezi> и прослойка газа в этом случае составляеть примерно 30-40 см... насколько я помню... найти источник не смогу, давно читал, может даже в журнале наука и жизнь
<UNIm951> Так
<UNIm951> сорри
<UNIm951> что я пропустил
<UNIm951> tagezi:  у тебя какое последнее мое сообщение?
<tagezi> [08:56:03] <UNIm95> но таких низин нет нигде
<UNIm95> если все перемешивает ветер то где эти области с повышенной концетрацией?
<tagezi> блин.. это уже на тролинг смахивает
<UNIm95> Причем опасно повышенной
<UNIm95> почему?
<UNIm95> я не троллю.
<UNIm95> я реально не понимаю почему нет таких мест
<tagezi> [08:56:26] <tagezi> при условии что нет ветра и газ не может взаимодействовать с раствором в котором находиться.. или при очень низких температурах, ну да
<tagezi> [08:57:46] <tagezi> такие места кстати есть, просто очень ретко создаются идеальные условия
<tagezi> [08:59:10] <tagezi> и прослойка газа в этом случае составляеть примерно 30-40 см... насколько я помню... найти источник не смогу, давно читал, может даже в журнале наука и жизнь
<UNIm95> Я этих сообщений не видел.
<UNIm95> tagezi: около Лас-Вегаса есть пустыня, окружённая горами со всех сторон. Там только песок и шоссе.
<UNIm95> Эку пустыню называю долиной смерти из-за того что там всегда дикий солнцепёк и отсутствует ветер
<UNIm95> через эту пустыню проложили шоссе так как через неё путь в другой город сокращался на 2 часа
<UNIm95> несмотря на дикую любовь американцем к жрущим машинам там не концентрации со2 >1%
<UNIm95> Не подскажешь почему эта пустыня не стала долиной смерти из-за со2?
<tagezi> вопервых, там дикий сонцепёк, сам сказал, а это увелисивает броуновское движение, то что там температура опускается до +10% по ночам, это не существенное охлаждение, и полное отсутствие ветра это миф, или лабораторный опыт
<tagezi> ты пытаешься доказать, что можно срать и дальше в природу не задумываять о последствиях?
<UNIm95> Мне кажется что человечество пытается засирать планету не перерабатываемым со2 а всякими химикатами, которые не выводятся природой.
<tagezi> я тебе могу подкинуть тогда ещё идею... повышение температуры земли, за посдение сто лет, всего 0,05 градуса, человек не способен это ощутить, кроме того, доказать, что это происходит по вене человека не возможно, так как сушествуют естественнве причины по
<tagezi> тепления и похолодания земной атмосфера не зависящие от человека
<UNIm95> Тогда примет это как аксиому: человек виноват?
<UNIm95> *человек виноват в нагреве*
<tagezi> со2 пропуская свет и ультрофиолет, но не выпуская ифракрасное излучение, создаёт потепление поверхности (атмосферы) земли, его увеличение на самом деле не значитально для биологических видов, но значительно для атмосферы
<tagezi> когда иследуются изменения климата на земле, видно, что при отступлении ледников, концентрациа газа со2 увелисивалась, сейчас увеличение газа намного больше чем было раньше, виной этому человеская деятельность
<tagezi> заводы, машины и вырубка деревьев
<tagezi> когда экологи считают вред аккумуляторов, двигателей, резины, они пересчитывают это к сравнимым единицам, что бы можно было сравнить их с со2, народ не настолько туп что бы просто брать и просто заявлять
<tagezi> по поводу пластиков, резины и всего остального, сейчас не меньше поросов, и поднимаеться проблем может даже больше чем с со2, просто жолтая пресса не может осознать всё это.. она даже идеи потепления не может нормально объяснить, а выдаёт лже науку какую
<tagezi> то
<andrex> ща накажу всех, гады)
<UNIm95> Аккумуляторы содержат свинец+кислоты или литий. При производстве и очистке этих веществ выделяются более опасные вещества, которые не выводятся природой. Так как это может быть пересчитано в со
<UNIm95> andrex: да ладно. хоть чат оживили.
<YY_Bozhinsky> ppl
<UNIm95> Про пластик я не спорю. это та еще зараза.
<tagezi> UNIm95: есть методики пересчота, или ты хочешь что бы я тут курс по экологии прочитал? )
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, а как дела обстоят в Финляндии с "экологическим просвещением"? Можешь описать, в этом смысле, типичного фина?
<UNIm95> да было бы неплохо.
<tagezi> хреново
<tagezi> если коротко ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: про формулы перещёта говорят. но никто не показывает.
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, ОК, спасибо. :)
<tagezi> не показывают в газетах, почитай научные журналы
<tagezi> в финке строют малые гидра и ветряки, но им энергии не хватает всё равно, они АЭС будут строить
<UNIm95> Те журналы и статьи которые я читал не приводили формул.
<tagezi> сами фины не особо экономят энергию, к сожалению.. хотя в Хельсинке сделали заправки для электромобилей, 50% скидки на парковку в городе
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, шлянь учебники если лень рыть журналы.. это как бы не тайна
<tagezi> глянь*
<UNIm95> tagezi: какие учебники?
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, ну а на бытовом уровне, типичные финлянцы задумываются об экологии? Мусор сортируют? Отказываются от пластика и т.п. мелочи?
<UNIm95> автор? издательство?
<tagezi> просто в журналах можно найти ещё и критику на всё это, а не просто формулы
<YY_Bozhinsky> *финляндцы (простите)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у меня на полке не стоит, но думаю в твоём универе оно есть, так как вроде даже есть факультет который этим занимаеться
<tagezi> финф мусор сортируют практически везде, кроме деревень
<tagezi> фины*
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, понял.
<tagezi> UNIm95: если совсем пусто, могу спросить жену, она по идее знает где оно есть, и что глянуть
<tagezi> хотя искать она вряд ли будет, ибо дел и так по горло
<YY_Bozhinsky> Я так думаю, что в Финляндии считается даже и неприличным не думать о состоянии оружающей среды. И это хорошее начало, несмотря на то, что с потреблением электрической энергии, еще "бывают случаи".
<YY_Bozhinsky> Милая Суоми. Красив ваш край. А воздух какой?! А рыбалка?! А лесные прогулки?! Счастливчик ты, tagezi, IMHO.
<tagezi> ну, фины странные немного, иногда да, они думают о природе, а иногда вообще не думают
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, по состоянию страны в общем и целом, я прихожу к выводу о том, что все-таки, большую часть времени, фины о Матери Природе думают. :)
<tagezi> забота о природе восновном на уровне правительства и муципалитетов.. люди в деревнях вообще просто срут под себя часто... осенью раскопали на участве зырытую помойку прошлого хозяина, пластик, канистры с машинным маслом, банки, железки
<tagezi> ему было влом платить за вывоз мусара.. и такое не редко бывает на самом деле.. но за счет того что государство страеться, общее состояние довольно приличное
<tagezi> ну, ещё сказываеться очень низкая плотность населения, из-за этого кажеться что чище... правда всёравно, самые засранные районы это интернациональные
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, пускай и дальше старается. Жаль будет, если такой красоты и благодати как у вас, не будет. :)
<tagezi> кстати, был очень удевлён, что в финляндии лишайников больше чем в тойже ленобласти, причем тут не далеко савсем
<YY_Bozhinsky> Ну а некие социальные ролики тематические, по телевидению показывают? Может быть постеры в общественных местах? В школа специальные курсы бесед?
<tagezi> ну, телек я не смотрю, некогда, да и не люблю, постеры не раздают, не видел не разу, покрайне мере в лаппееранте, в школы меня не пускают, говорят вырос уже ))
<YY_Bozhinsky>  :)
<tagezi> по почте ничего не приходит от зелёных, хотя надобы... бывают опросы, типа чем улучшить, "озелинить" эт да
<YY_Bozhinsky> Да, интересно.
<YY_Bozhinsky> Вы извините пожалуйста, ребят, что я в ваш диалог, вклинился бесцеремонно. Умолкаю.
<tagezi> да ладно, мне нужно статью писать, так что наверное, можно позвонить андрюзе и сказать что возвращался и скавил каждому по плюсу ))
<YY_Bozhinsky> :)
<YY_Bozhinsky> Кстати, со еще и сжижают да в недра земные, под толщи воды сливают. Есть и такая метода.
<YY_Bozhinski> Ребят, а давайте вдохнем жизнь в смежный Канал #ubuntu-ru-offtopic, а?!
<tagezi> YY_Bozhinski: да он только выдыхнул )
<tagezi> это актуально было когда тут было много вопросов по теме, а сейчас тут только и офтопят
<YY_Bozhinski> tagezi, ...и вдохнул - я уже там! Нескромный? :)
<propellerdnk> здравия желаю люди добрые!
<propellerdnk> тут можно задать вопрос? или я на русскоязычный чат ещё не перешёл?
<propellerdnk> has joined #ubuntu-ru
<propellerdnk> joined #ubuntu-ru
<propellerdnk> #ubuntu-ru
<UNIm95> !ask|propellerdnk
<ubuntuhelp> propellerdnk: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<asp-studio> здравствуйте, к кому можно обратиться по поводу тем оформления в ubuntu studio
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<andrex> ночера
<tagezi> ночер, будет завтра, а сегодня нужно картинки все поменять и новосные агентсва проспамить
<tagezi> празднег всё таки
<tagezi> YY_Bozhinsky: что, надоело сидеть одному? ))
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, :) а я и там и там (один в Канале). Думаю, что не зря в уложении Канала упомянуто об офтопике. Вода точит камень. Капля офтопика, затем иная и другого качества
<YY_Bozhinsky> (не такого, которого я до сих пор в этом Канале почитывал /с удовольствием, кстати/) офтопика... пиши пропал тематический Канал, IMHO.
<YY_Bozhinsky> И это говорю я, тот кто обожает офтопить! Впрочем, у вас тут атмосфера сформирована, поэтому, я буду действовать имея ввиду этот факт.
<tagezi> YY_Bozhinsky: да тут никто не против поболтать по убунту, просто последнее время как бы и нету болтавни, а поболтать охото
<tagezi> вот мне сейчас новости опубликовывать,и пять минут пальци погонять, и наконец отвлечься самое то.. а седеть на 6 каналах мне как-то в лом
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, понимаю. Я тоже непрочь поболтать.
<tagezi> ну, так правила не запрещают офтопить, просто если приходит чел с вопросом нужно умолкнуть )
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, главное, чтобы Операторы, с пониманием отнеслись к нашим маленьким желаниям и невинным слабостям. :)
<tagezi> а так, у нас теперь добрый админ, прощает многое )
<YY_Bozhinsky> Ага, понятно. Мне надо будет перечитать Правила.
<tagezi> они в шапке указаны )
<YY_Bozhinsky> :) Это хорошо.
<YY_Bozhinsky> Да, спасибо.
<tagezi> ладно, пойду новости публиковать, а то админы лент свалят спать, выйдут только завтра
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, Бог в помощь.
<Tskill> Всем привет!
<Tskill> даде тем кто спит (:
<Tskill> *даже
<matrixd> Tskill: sup
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-28
<tagezi> утра всем
<Tskill> hi all
<Witwicky> o/
<Deumiteuli> что делать? раньше убунта нормально устанавливалась с флешки. а с версии 12 (или раньше) загрузка останавливается на "verifying dmi pool data", а если записать с помощью ultraiso, то на "boot error"
<tagezi> а железо в порядке?
<Deumiteuli> ну флешка определяется, как usb-zip
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-21
<dmasster> всех приветствую
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> понедельник день тяжелый
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихо :)
<Gerard_TM> Доброго времени суток!
<Gerard_TM> По все видимости, у всех, всё работает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не совсем все. баги зареквесчены. ждем реакции
<andrex> баги? какие баги? тут тока фичи)
<bacek> доброе утро!
<artemz> Хороший день
<UNIm95> Какие же криворучки ява разработчики.
<UNIm95> Взяли среду на базе эклипса. Перепилили ее немного для нужд ETL. после чего варнинги ни черта не видны.
<UNIm95> А почему не видны? Потому что эти идиоты взяли цвет шрифта черным. На черном поле подсказки.
<UNIm95> Хотя в эклипсе на этом месте нормально видно.  Так как у эклипса при черном фоне подсказки pop-up используется белый шрифт
<UNIm95> А в окне выскакивающем при отсутствии коннекта к базе данных на белом фоне пишут белым текстом.
<UNIm95> Охрененно не так ли?
<artemz> UNIm95: бери идею, затем тебе эти поделки на эклипсе
<UNIm95> artemz: ETL инструментарий создан на эклипсе. Причем не мной.
<UNIm95> Мне надо заставить его работать.
<UNIm95> Народ Кто кроме меня скайпом пользуется? Он у вас тоже лёг?
<rapidsp> лежит вроде
<UNIm95> rapidsp: Чертов мелкософт
<rapidsp> точн :)
<UNIm95> О! Скайп жил целых 2 минуты.
<bacek> у всех лежит. если бы однажды мелкософт не купил его, он работал бы и работал, всегда...
<bacek> за всю историю первый раз вижу, чтоб скайп лежал совсем. пока его не продали, с ним вообще никаких косяков не было. все началось в мелкософте...
<lenstr> прально, пусть закапывают
<artemz> Они его централизуют, для того и купили
<bacek> что значит централизуют? :)
<artemz> bacek: значит вся коммуникация будет (и отчасти уже) идти через сервера мс с возможностью её там расшифровать
<bacek> artemz, да ладно :))) будет? я так думаю что оно уже давно идет через мс и, естественно, давно слушается, кем надо :))
<artemz> bacek: я когда в китае жил хотел скайп использовать как транспорт данных чтобы файерволл обойти. теперь это уже не так интересно
<bacek> artemz, а прокси в китае не работают?
<artemz> bacek: уже 15 лет
<artemz> bacek: openvpn научились блокировать 5 лет назад когда я там ещё жил, pptp ещё раньше, тор - примерно тогда же
<tagezi> artemz: и тор не работает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=42993
<artemz> tagezi: у них свои тор ноды, исследующие тор сеть и блокирующие айпи адреса всех нод, которые получится найти лол.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "и тор не работает. и в интернет только по партбилету..."
<artemz> всякие ssh и прочие они научились блокировать через port probe. т.е прежде чем ты куда либо подключаешься файерволл сам туда лезет копируя твой пакет и смотрит хэндшейк ответа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это какие должны быть мощности, писать все что идет через скайп? Не уверен что МС будет так тратится
<artemz> да обычная ленточная библиотека всё вместит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а там ему отвечают, "здрасте, я поисковий байду"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вместито то да. а потом ну через недельку попробуй в ней найти ключевой разговор
<artemz> да даже если UDP и ничего не отвечают - всё равно суки распознают суть и блокируют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кроме записи надо же еще обработать
<artemz> я подумал что tcp можно кодировать помехоустойчивым видео кодеком и просовывать это через видео в скайпе
<artemz> китайцы запарятся это детектить
<artemz> я уже пытался через QQ транспорт сделал, после чего в QQ сделали что если слишком часто пишешь - нужно ввести капчу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ko.com.ua/olivinovyj_poyas_ibm_112146
<artemz> *сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: стеганография в онлайн видео чате?
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: типа того
<XenoAura> привет ребят, есть вопрос по vpn, как сделать чтобы я видел сеть с которой соединяюсь по vpn но в интернет заходил со шлюза своего провайдера?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну в принципе, надо свою "камеру" написать. она будет брать картинку с реальной камеры и встраивать в них полезные данные. а для проги чата прикидываться железной камерой
<artemz> XenoAura: нужно чтобы впн пушил тебе только роуты своей сети
<UNIm95> XenoAura:  сказать vpn что бы юзал vpn сеть только для ресурсов в vpn
<UNIm95> Ну зашибись
<UNIm95> Только отвечу так сразу и сбегают. Не ужели я такой страшный?
<UNIm95> tagezi: напомни. Какая мобила у тебя?
<tagezi> UNIm95:  та которая самсунг?
<UNIm95> tagezi: та которая с андроидом.
<tagezi> UNIm95: давай по позже, её в инете нужно искать, я так не помню.. если забуду напомни вечером
<UNIm95> Ок. Не горит.
<tagezi> жена говорит что на винде скайп тоже не пашет
<tagezi> так что да.. МС пора в сжечь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вы  бы новости что ли читали. http://top.rbc.ru/technology_and_media/21/09/2015/55ffc47d9a79475858354bc4 даже далекие от технологий не поленились написать
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: всёравно сжесь
<tagezi> ч*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куда денутся толпы хомячков?
<tagezi> тех что в фитнес ходит (здоровые) можно на тушёнку пустить, остальных на биогаз
<UNIm95> tagezi: В социалочки уйдёт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://geektimes.ru/post/262802/
<tagezi> у кого из пресутсвующих стоит LibreOffice 4.3 или 4.4?
<tagezi> так, походу увсех, но все либо спят, либо уступают возможноть ответить другим :))))
<UNIm95> tagezi: еще могут, внезапно, работать. 4.4.5 у меня. А что?
<tagezi> UNIm95: открой кальк, мастер формул, найти IFNA и ISNA, посмотри справку по ним по F1
<tagezi> ой, а у тебя локальная справка или ты на сайт ходишь?
<UNIm95> tagezi: сейчас локальная. Ноут рабочий.
<UNIm95> у меня не переходит.
<tagezi> как это? о_О
<tagezi> они обе должны переходить на IFNA
<tagezi> всмысле тут мне заявили такое
<tagezi> переходить они должны как положена, на чебя
<tagezi> с*
<UNIm95> tagezi: нахожу в Function Wizard функицю ifna. но по f1 открывается общая справка
<tagezi> а из визарда ISNA куда идёт?
<UNIm95> tagezi: а подсказке визарда написано: Returs value if not a #N/A error, else alternative.
<UNIm95> ISNA по F1 переходит на    information functions
<tagezi> UNIm95: а если по указателям искать?
<tagezi> чорт, я вообще нифига не понимаю
<UNIm95> tagezi: поиск IFNA== нет топика по ISNA опять на  information functions
<tagezi> там просто bm_id одинаковые, они должны в одно место вести
<UNIm95> ifna не находит.
<UNIm95> isna есть среди information functions
<tagezi> ясно, буду копать
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо
<UNIm95> Да няма за шо.
<artemz> Вот и прошел рабочий день
<andrex> вот и прошел
<andrex> день
<tagezi> так и пройдёт жизнь
<andrex> я чет как овощ тушуюсь последние дни
<tagezi> andrex: мутикуешь?
<tagezi> становишься "человек капуста" :)
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> андрюха супермен Человек капуста :)))
<andrex> да ладно тебе
<andrex> человек таракан)
<andrex> tagezi: лучше скажи мне как мы бота проваронили вчера
<tagezi> andrex: а что он вчера вытворял?
<andrex> а ниче просто левые боты тут запрещены
<tagezi> andrex: а ту  был левый бот? о_О
<artemz> А если бот только для собственного пользования? Те он ничего писать не будет, только я ему
<tagezi> а ник можно, а то я что-то не вижу активности ботоподобной за вчера
<andrex> [#ubuntu-ru] *!~russiause@unaffiliated/kniaz/bot/russia banned by ubuntuhelp
<tagezi> эм.. а если плащий типа бот нужно кикать?
<andrex> да
<andrex> банить ваще
<andrex> на веки
<tagezi> плащи с частью bot только ботам выдают?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> панятно
<andrex> да и вобще любого другого кроме тех что известны тут
<tagezi> а зачем оно вообще нужно.. логи же и так пишуться
<andrex> фз
<andrex> какойто княз завел
<andrex> он не тока тут был
<artemz> Это хрен из #russia
<andrex> вот и пущай там и сидит)
<tagezi> дадада, нам и так 40 ботов хватает )
<SergeyIT> 41
<andrex> не кансерва это не бот)
<tagezi> да, не обижай консерву, оно хороший ))
<SergeyIT> хорошо ), все равно 41
<andrex> серега мега тролл
<SergeyIT> ты больше троллишь )
<artus> кууу котята, кто умный живой еще остался?
<UNIm95> artus: да умерли все умные.
<artus> пичаль (
<andrex> артусь)
<artus> ))
<tagezi> artus: о
<UNIm95> Черт. Всё те же говорят о том же. =(
<UNIm95> Скайп все еще труп?
<tagezi> artus: как ты тама, опять в моршрутке едишь? ))
<andrex> пофиг на сайп
<artus> не, дома ))
<tagezi> UNIm95: вроде ожил
<UNIm95> tagezi: У меня все еще кружится.
<tagezi> UNIm95: перезагрузи.. у жены там чафкает
<tagezi> или пузырит )) не знаю к чему там ближе звук
<UNIm95> не помогло
<tagezi> ну не знаю..
<UNIm95> Хотя сообщения доходят.
<tagezi> жена сказала что звонить нельзя, только сообщеия писать
<andrex> ну ниче у меня ханг тупит)
<tagezi> вот вам делать нечего
<artus> ммм, вопрос, а можно ли как нить прибить насмерть владельца на создаваемое файло в отдельно взятой дериктории ?
<andrex> а забрать права на редактирование директроии? некатит?
<andrex> или тупо один файл нада?
<andrex> schg влепить)
<artus> да фигня чейто, на рута сваливаетцо владелец сознаных записей иногда, а с какого лешего непонятно
<artus> хочетцо просто пока костылем подпереть на ближайшее время, чтоб не кроном човнить
<artus> а потом нафиг все снести как настроение появится и построить по новому ))
<andrex> поковыряйся с chflags а так я больше ничего предложить не могу, мозги простыли)
<artus> эххх
<andrex> тьфу ты нуты chattr жеш ну ты понял) бсд такое бсд)
<tagezi> патамучта баклажан )
<tagezi> andrex: а можно я когонить кикну, ну просто так
<andrex> себя можеш
<tagezi> например, artemz можно, он сегодня матерился.. правда это у же не просто так, но всё равно )
<andrex> где?
<tagezi> [12:49:27]
<tagezi> по моему времени ))
<andrex> ну если даже было было давно походу)
<tagezi> ну тогда просто так =))
<andrex> себя казни
<andrex> ты видел но промолчал)
<andrex> самобичевание)
<tagezi> не, меня нельзя.. я хороший, я говонокд разгребаю
<UNIm95> tagezi: будь ты хорошим, ты бы говнокод и не видел бы
<andrex> ну да ладно
<tagezi> угу, я ошибку пытаюсь исправить уже целый день... нашёл тут что оказывается, у нас есть ещё ряд макросов с++ которые вообще не понятно как обозваны, и как их стыкавать в моём скрипте, одному богу известно, наверное
<andrex> @voice tagezi artemz
<tagezi> чемь дальше в код залезаешь, тем больше понимаешь что это конструкция из костылей
<andrex> угу
<andrex> писател иксов это поняли когда уже написали иксы)
<andrex> ты походу их обошел)
<tagezi> иксы не смотрел.. а ЛО вообще шаткая конструкция
<UNIm95> tagezi: Всего 11 часов офлайна скайпа
<cl4r1ty7072> всем привет)
<tagezi> UNIm95: тоесть они вчера вечером загрузили баг, ушли домой, а сегодня с утра всё поправили )
<tagezi> хорошо что у них не полугодовой отпуск :D
<tagezi> cl4r1ty7072: ку
<cl4r1ty7072> ребят у меня какая то проблема с синаптиком
<UNIm95> cl4r1ty7072: Рассказывай давай.
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> не, это не то.. блин
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<tagezi> во )
<andrex> tagezi: запиши налбу
<cl4r1ty7072> да это понятно)
<tagezi> andrex: зачем? ты всёравно далеко, я с твоего лба не прочту )
<cl4r1ty7072> стоял синаптик,теперь выдает ошибку при запуске
<UNIm95> cl4r1ty7072: я щас достану раскалённые щипцы.
<tagezi> да не нужно, пусть чел учит apt-get раз не может спросить
<andrex> dpkg --reconfigure synaptic
<andrex> ))
<andrex> или как его там
<andrex> ваще ненавижу синаптики
<cl4r1ty7072> я и так её знаю
<andrex> у него даже конфиги отлельные
<tagezi> а кто его любит?
<tagezi> "как его там" -- очень хорошо характеризует качество программы )
<andrex> ошибка то будет или телепатов с отпуска звать?
<andrex> cl4r1ty7072:
<tagezi> мне вариант UNIm95 больше нравиться =)
<cl4r1ty7072> как сюда скрин кинуть
<andrex> itmges
<tagezi> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<andrex> воть букафку забыль)
<cl4r1ty7072> http://itmages.ru/image/view/3020788/4f5c5494
<UNIm95> cl4r1ty7072:  Alt+F2 gksu synaptic
<tagezi> он же при старте раньше спрашивал?
<tagezi> да, это мудро, открыть кансоль, чтобы запустить гуй )
<cl4r1ty7072> да да при старте
<Sergey_IT> спрашивал пароль? Если нет, то ты не админ
<cl4r1ty7072> нет не спрашивал
<cl4r1ty7072> все функции в нем не доступны
<cl4r1ty7072> но как обратно вернуть ума не приложу
<tagezi> а чо сдеал то чтобы не стало?
<cl4r1ty7072> в гугл не посылать так как инет в деревне прохой))
<cl4r1ty7072> да вот и фиг то что ничего
<tagezi> так не бывает
<cl4r1ty7072> сделал через терминал апдейт
<cl4r1ty7072> потом решил зайти в синаптик и посмотреть что там
<tagezi> сами только прыщики случаются у школьгников, и то говорят причина есть )
<cl4r1ty7072> )))))))))
<cl4r1ty7072> а он уже вылетает с такой ошибкой
<andrex> groups покажи
<andrex> и uname -a
<andrex> !paste > cl4r1ty7072
<ubuntuhelp> cl4r1ty7072, please see my private message
<cl4r1ty7072> ща)
<tagezi> да там 2 строки получиться
<andrex> да кто его знает)
<Sergey_IT> и то верно, групп на 2 страницы может быть
<cl4r1ty7072> Linux linux 4.2.0-040200-generic #201508301530 SMP Sun Aug 30 19:31:40 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cl4r1ty7072> cl4r1ty7072 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Sergey_IT> это линукс впереди всех линуксов
<andrex> либо дебиан тестинг либо фз че это за кактус)
<cl4r1ty7072> 'n vbyn
<cl4r1ty7072> эт минт
<tagezi> или ты думаешь у него 100500 груп? )
<cl4r1ty7072> ))
<tagezi> andrex: а самбошары по умолчанию есть, или я их поставил?
<tagezi> чот я не помню у себя самбу на компе
<tagezi> гента? ))
<tagezi> хотя нет.. там так и писано
<tagezi> в дебиане тоже писано
<andrex> груп чето мало ваще
<andrex> не стандарт
<tagezi> зачем тебе зелёная балгенОС, вроде кравово красная было ничего? )))
<tagezi> andrex: не, нормально
<cl4r1ty7072> скажи какие я добавлю
<tagezi> lera adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<cl4r1ty7072> у тя такие же
<Sergey_IT> лера - лишняя
<cl4r1ty7072> )))
<cl4r1ty7072> эт пользователь
<tagezi> они по умолчанию задаются
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> группа Лера, самая главная тут ))
<Sergey_IT> тагези должно быть
<cl4r1ty7072> ==))
<andrex> не он лера гончарук)
<tagezi> не, ещё и в документах мне тагези печатать )) нафиг, путь Лера будет
<tagezi> как это не я?
<tagezi> :))
<Sergey_IT> tsi adm cdrom sudo audio dip video plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<cl4r1ty7072> попробую ребутнуться,мб всё норм будет))
<Infra_HDC> драсе
<tagezi> и тебе ку
<cl4r1ty7072> дароф)
<Sergey_IT> аудио не хватает - как матюгаться то?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем тебе аудио и видео? о_О
<andrex> фз зачем ему аудива
<andrex> и мне все это тоже фз зачем
<andrex> bin adm lp wheel audio cdrom video games qemu kvm cdrw usb users plugdev scanner andrex p2p
<tagezi> гамес :D
<andrex> угу
<cl4r1ty7072> )))))
<tagezi> тебе что без неё не играется? ))))
<andrex> подефолту было
<andrex> я и не трогаю
<tagezi> и юсб не работают, да? :DD
<andrex> да
<cl4r1ty7072> а у меня на усб скорость маленькая вообще
<tagezi> воткни третий
<cl4r1ty7072> так у меня второй
<andrex> если с групы убрать с аудио или видео или юсб будет отказ в доступе к /dev/бла бла
<tagezi> ну потому и маленькая
<cl4r1ty7072> мать менять надо)
<tagezi> andrex: это почему? у меня то всё работает
<andrex> да потому что у тя бубен
<cl4r1ty7072> вообще по метру качает
<tagezi> andrex: а ты на чем сейчас?
<tagezi> опять собрал какогонить монстра?
<andrex> cl4r1ty7072: незнаю либо ты синаптик от рута пустил както через судо или еще чаго либо чет поломал, либо мята настолько убога
<andrex> попробуй переконфигурить пакет
<andrex> или пужем а потом поставить
<andrex> я с синаптикой не дружу
<cl4r1ty7072> спс за подсказку,ща ребутнусь
<andrex> tagezi: ну почти
<andrex> гента
<cl4r1ty7072> потом посмотрим
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://fontanka.fi/articles/22807/ у нас уже ноют, просятся домой ))
<Sergey_IT> ник у него странный, клерити с цифрами
<andrex> tagezi: нада было dialup воткнуть еще)
<andrex> группу
<UNIm95> tagezi: боюсь немцы скорро вспомнят 30-е
<tagezi> UNIm95: да запросто, 800 тысяч, я когда услышал офигел
<tagezi> фины уже границы прикрывают
<UNIm95> Меркель точно последний срок сидит.
<tagezi> да меркель слизняк, выкрутиться
<UNIm95> Уже нет.
<UNIm95> Её никто тут не любит больше
<Sergey_IT> и ее посодют
<tagezi> ну если нет, придут какиенить социал патриоты, и тогда точно будут 30, все кто не арийцы в газовые камеры
<andrex> меня другая новость удивила, потому что оказывается накротиками торговали в ночном клубе, звучало бы эпичнее если бы не торговали)
<tagezi> andrex: ну тут с этим как-то строго
<andrex> угу
<andrex> плати нам можеш торгоовать
<andrex> )
<andrex> и типо никто не знает и никто не торгует)
<andrex> странный ник как дела там твои?
<UNIm95> andrex: более безопасно в Голландию съездить.
<andrex> более безопасно в лес сходить)
<Sergey_IT> зачем, надышаться гадостью
<andrex> в берлогу к медведям
<andrex> ладно пойду спать)
<UNIm95> andrex: Спк
<tagezi> andrex: ночи
<tagezi> у него наверное ирка отвалилась теперь )
<UNIm95> Офигеть. В современных бмв нет щупа масла!
<Sergey_IT> а зачем им масло?
<UNIm95> И еще. Я не могу сейчас смотреть видео в 480 с тытрубы.
<Sergey_IT> а там есть что смотреть?
<Infra_HDC> ну почему, почему меня не пускает по ипвш ?
<artemz> Infra_HDC: а что пишет
<Infra_HDC> artemz, http://pastebin.com/RLayLGjc
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-22
<artemz> День добрый
<UNIm95> Утро добрым  не бывает.
<tagezi> дада, доброго утра всем
 * JohnDoe_71Rus почти спит за компом
<bacek> боброе удро и вам :)
<andrex> ютубиещ тупит но, мне хд недавало, всевремя подгружалось)
<andrex> хотя у меня скорости хоть 20 этих видосов смотри
<andrex> вечера)
<andrex> @devoice tagezi artemz
<bacek> f
<bacek> доброе утро
<bacek> я уже устал ковырять :) подскажите плиз, как правильно прописать в fstab, что бы при логине подключался сетевой диск с нтфс с вводом домена, логина и пароля
<bacek> cifs или smb
<bacek> я уже устал,  дня релогаюсь
<UNIm95> bacek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bacek> /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<bacek> где здесь прописать домен?
<bacek> workgroup=domen,username=msusername, .... правильно?
<SergeyIT> я с 12.04 маунчу в rc.locale с таймаутом через mount - в фстабе почему то не хочет (хотя давно не проверял)
<akaWolf> bacek: ну было бы логично
<bacek> ну вот как логично, так не работает :)
<andrex> ты это самое
<andrex> читай а
<andrex> как те рабочаягруппа будет доменом
<bacek> я уж чего только не пробовал. а как монтировать без fstab? везде пишут что там надо прописывать диски. локальные без проблем монтируются, а сетевые "плохая строка" :(
<akaWolf> user, password, domain
<andrex> во
<akaWolf> © https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/mount.cifs.8.html
<akaWolf> rtfm.
<bacek> как пишется домен? domain=***?
<bacek> о, вот там я еще не был. спс, пошел читать
<UNIm95> bacek:  попробуй, даже указав и оставив домен в своем поле, писать имя юзера так: \\Домен\юзер
<bacek> з.ы., я линукс же не знает что такое домен, я видел прописывается воркгруп=имягруппы, я думал туда и надо писать имя домена :)
<bacek> \\домен\юзер или просто домен\юзер?
<andrex> \\
<bacek> а что значит два слеша тут? для чего они?
<bacek> я ща домой уже пойду, опять голова поломата, не хочу уже 10 мин последних ковырять. советы в блокнотик, ктрл+s и 10 мин можно пофлудить :)
<UNIm95> bacek:  я с двуми делал.
<andrex> даже помоему не такие слеши
<andrex> а такие //
<UNIm95> andrex: ты не прав.
<UNIm95> \ виндовый слеш. / наш
<andrex> а адреса пишутся так /
<andrex> b gjabu xt nfv
<andrex> и пофиг че там
<UNIm95> andrex: ты про http? Так этот протокол на никсовых системах создавали
<andrex>  mount.cifs "//блах/с/блах блах/" /mnt/виндошара -o user=user password=password или както так
<bacek> это строка из консоли
<bacek> я в fstab пытаюсь
<andrex> дак почти тоде самое в фстаб
<bacek> почти :) только там маунт не пишет, ибо он по умолчанию для маунта
<andrex> "//блах/с/блах блах/" /mnt/виндошара cifs -o user=user password=password 0 0 вот те фстаб
<bacek> и цифс не в начале пишется а после 2 пути
<bacek> да, хамечательно, только плохая строка :)
<bacek> вот я уже второй день сижу и плотно релогаюсь, вчера сам релогался, сегодня понял что я тупой и релогаю виртуалку :)
<andrex> /блах/с/блах\ блах/ /mnt/виндошара cifs -o user=user password=password 0 0 или так
<andrex> чей то она плохая?
<bacek> [mntent]: строка 17 в /etc/fstab плохая
<bacek> mount: невозможно найти /media/bacek/_soft в /etc/fstab или /etc/mtab
<andrex> ой блин
<andrex> а оно тама есть ваще?
<bacek> есть
<andrex> и ты диру маунтить пытаешся а не самба рес
<bacek> что?
<bacek> что есть самба рес?
<andrex> самба ресурс
<andrex> а на что он ругается это директория
<bacek> я пытаюсь подключить сетевую папку, чтоб при логине сразу подключалась сетевая папка, без логинов и паролей, как обычный диск.
<andrex> дак и делай сетевой путь полный к папке а не точку мантирования этой папки
<bacek> я не знаю на что ругается кто. я логинюсь, появляется папка _soft не активная, тыкаю в нее, дает такой результат
<bacek> полный путь до папки \\ts\_soft , до шары
<bacek> /ts/_soft	/media/bacek/_soft	cifs	username=saga\adm password ***,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,_netdev 0 0
<bacek> ладно, пойду голову в холодную воду опущу, всем досвид, до завтра
<andrex> ппц короче зла у меня не хватает
<bacek> на что? :)
<andrex> на тебя
<SergeyIT> добавить?
<bacek> ну почему же? :)))
<andrex> сам посмотри
<bacek> не надо злиться, на сайте убунты написано, новички, идите на канал, вам там помогут :) ну я и хожу, когда гуглить надоедает. а вы злитесь че то...
<bacek> ладно. не надо злиться, до завтра :)
<artemz> Подскажите инструменты для работы с фидо в линуксе
<andrex> fidoip
<andrex> кто то решил фидо поюзать)
<andrex> некрофилы
<artemz> Я через телефон хочу
<andrex> эх а я ща 10 вий поставлю и буду издеваться пока не помрет
<andrex> ша ток скачаю
<andrex> 2 минуты потери времени(
<andrex> извращунства начинаются http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0922/h_1442935715_4945946_0a244abcac.png http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0922/h_1442937748_4859678_412500abdd.png
<SergeyIT> мне строчка понравилась - г. Все права защищены
<andrex> :D
<artus> туц, кто туть? ))
<andrex> artus: бах!
<artus> хехе, андрушка))
<andrex> вий 10 мкчаю)
<andrex> мучаю
<SergeyIT> не мешай ему, он вин10 осваивает
<artus> хее, оно тебе надо? ее же замучаеся фаерволами ограждать)
<andrex> а в виртуалке
<artus> кстати, а кто мне может сказать по поводу энтой бяки kernel: DROP IN=vlan1 OUT= MACSRC=90:e2:ba:54:17:00 MACDST=1c:af:f7:ac:18:86 MACPROTO=0800 SRC=64.233.167.93 DST=10.0.92.37 LEN=103 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=38487 PROTO=TCP SPT=443 DPT=52307 SEQ=1173673929 ACK=2036924737 WINDOW=384 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<artus> ты на предмет припарирования какашек? )) себе штоль воткнуть на поржать в вбокс, подулись образом заинсталеным ))
<andrex> тип того
<andrex> по поводу бяки я фз
<andrex> расслабляемся потихоньку
<andrex> подать в суд)
<andrex> artus: а пров ниче не знает?
<artus> да пока не спрашивал
<SmOkE_RU> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpKmCck5lX4
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: рррррррр
<andrex> не зли меня
<SmOkE_RU> Тебе охладитель надо :)
<SmOkE_RU> А то вон, злой какой =)
<andrex> artus: можно его пристрелить?
<andrex> артус сам пристрелился)
<SmOkE_RU> ))))
<andrex> tagezi: хотел развлекухи? можеш его побить)
<tagezi> а чо это такое?
<andrex> за нарушение правил)
<tagezi> не, я про то что на видео
<andrex> да фз
<SmOkE_RU> Охладитель пукана
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> у калсона сперли
<tagezi> пукан - это то чем пукают? ))
<tagezi> хороший подарок другу ))
<SmOkE_RU> Именно =)
<andrex> такой друг видать)
<tagezi> Хм
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: вообще, да.. за такое банят тут, так что это последний раз, потом пойдёшь искать чат по интелекту
<tagezi> чо за дети пошли теперь (
<SmOkE_RU> У вас осеннее обострение что ли ? В канале тишина, никаких фопросов по тематике нет. Скинул вам посменяться...
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: тут такое не любят.. я тебе уже говорил, что большенство людей тут вырости из памперсов
<tagezi> хм.. алиасы работают
<tagezi> andrex: это не честно, тебя покикать нельзя
<SmOkE_RU> Выросли из памперсов, звучит странно. Выросли, значит чувство юмора пропало ? Или как это связанно ?
<tagezi> и себя нельзя
<tagezi> чорт, пойду код почитаю чтоли (
<tagezi> нет в жизни счастья
<tagezi> ааа.. у него сервер пояшет
<tagezi> пляшет
<andrex> да он кидал же лога кусок
<andrex> чето его мучит
<andrex> или кто то
<tagezi> чорт, у меня курево закончилось...
<andrex> прально
<andrex> бросай каку
<tagezi> а до магазина ещё 12 часов... так что лучше меня не злить
<andrex> а я ipv6 выпиливаю
<andrex> из системы)
<andrex> серавно пров сказал не даст мну пока что)
<andrex> еврей жадный
<Infra_HDC> andrex, ну ты попроси его ласково "ну хотя бы немножко, ну хотя бы /120"
<andrex> 120 минут бана?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<andrex> утра
<Sergey_IT> andrex, совет дай по новым компам
<Sergey_IT> коллега комп новый купил для матдробилки
<Sergey_IT> хочет на нем и вин и линукс иметь в дуалбуте, у него для этого 2 ssd (128Гб)
<andrex> и в чем запарка?
<andrex> вроде ничего кардинально не меняется там хоть ефи хоть обычная загрузка правда в лине с ефи бывает что файлы создаются не так но щас даже незнаю вроде пофикшено
<andrex> ефи мона отрубить гибрит или натив поставить
<andrex> че еще могет быть?
<andrex> сами ссд в лине бтрфс лучше стваить и свап лучше не делать дольше проживет
<Infra_HDC> бтрфс уже торт?
<Infra_HDC> где-то читал, если включить компрессию и в три потока ввод-вывод, то спустя 20 мин коредамп обеспечивается ))
<Sergey_IT> у меня проблема, я уефи не знаю и диски gpt или mbr форматить?
<andrex> свап если нада то лучше на хдд но если пофиг на ссд то мона и на нем, и инфа с них не востанавливается в случае звиздеца
<andrex> в уефи гпт
<andrex> Sergey_IT:
<Sergey_IT> а если легаси? Или с вин 10 нельзя?
<andrex> 1 раздел метров 30 под загрузчик в фат
<andrex> можно
<Sergey_IT> а куда груб ставить если операционки на разных дисках
<andrex> можеш на первый и втыкать
<andrex> он всеравно винду увидит
<andrex> а с уефи то пофиг она грузит груб сама а там уже выбираеш
<Sergey_IT> сначала вин8.1 будет, апргред на 10-ку, а потом линукс на второй ставить
<andrex> а нафиг 10 ка ему и 8 тоде)
<andrex> 7 ку в народы
<Sergey_IT> это не ко мне вопрос
<andrex> ну пусть ставит че хочет как бы не мне же юзать)
<Sergey_IT> я ему предложил в виртуалке, но он хочет дуалбут
<andrex> а второй че будет?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, но на основе убунты, наверно
<Sergey_IT> не юнити
<Sergey_IT> числодробилке ядро и либы нужны только
<andrex> кста там еще моментик если загрузка образа с уефи попрет то отформатить тока в гпт и сможет ну и естественно загрузка будет тока с уефи потом покрайней мере у меня так
<andrex> а если наиборот то в гпт помоему не форматится
<andrex> ну и если было в гпт то матерится
<Sergey_IT> посмотрю как он вин поставит
<andrex> угу а потом уже думать
<Sergey_IT> ага ))
<andrex> я вот не пробовал делать в разных форматах диски с системами) интересно
<Sergey_IT> у него еще hdd на 7Тб, его то в gpt надо
<andrex> угу
<andrex> но это уже само инициализироватся должно
<Sergey_IT> а вот с видео пока не знаю что у него
<andrex> мне вот интересно где он его добыл 7 терабайтник
<andrex> у нас 4 максимум и то стоят как сбитый боинг
<Sergey_IT> в цивре я не уверен, может ошибаюсь
<andrex> а ннет
<Sergey_IT> он помешан на больших объемах - ему все мало, у него хдд вместо флешки
<andrex> 8 есть)
<andrex> сигейт и стоит 24 штуки
<andrex> емае
<andrex> Sergey_IT: скажи ему что есть на 20 терабайт)
<Sergey_IT> не буду )
<andrex> был у нас один тока на новом всем помешан был
<andrex> новая видюшка все нада купить)
<Sergey_IT> у всех свои тараканы... у меня тоже - хватает для работы - не трогай
<andrex> мне вот интересно wd red purple и black чем разница кроме цвета бумажки)
<Sergey_IT> 2 компа 2003 и 2005 года имею на работе (не считая 286 и мк56)
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, он говорит - красный купил
<andrex> чет посмотрел там разница в районе погрешности
<andrex> а цены разные)
<andrex> видать красная краска дешевше фиолетовой
<andrex> ну у меня бук остался ток 2011 года помоему, imac продал стационар отдал второй бук разбил)
<andrex> ну а старья куча
<andrex> с 286 по 4 пни
<andrex> ну а еще древнее я даже фз работают или нет
<andrex> не еще корки первые есть
<andrex> и атлоны 2 ведровые на am2
<Sergey_IT> у меня все работает
<andrex> ну тоже все работает что проверял)
<andrex> еще хддшник нашел на 100 мегабайт)
<andrex> пломбы сорваны все орет как турбина от самолета но работает гад
<andrex> че завести не получилось, да и не сильно хотелось, это zip
<andrex> 100 метровые дисковводы
<Sergey_IT> а старое отдаю
<andrex> а мне интересно поколупать посмотреть, а потом либо отдаю либо на свалку
<Sergey_IT> у меня в запасе 200-400 Мб штуки 3 лежат для 286
<Sergey_IT> 120 секунд прошло только
<andrex> ппц ютубище убрало походу репорт на массовую рекламу)
<andrex> пичалька
<mikhail> Драсти.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-23
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1442983107.png
<Leagnus> прикольно
<tagezi> утра всем
<bacek> утро утро :)
<bacek> у меня новая ошибка :)
<tagezi> bacek: они всегда будут
<andrex> @voice Build
<Build> àãà
<ubuntuhelp> Build! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Build> ñïñ
<andrex> Build: кодирофка)
<Build> [ andrex ]->> ÷òî êîäèðîâêà
<ubuntuhelp> Build! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Build> à 8
<Build> [ andrex ]->> òû ìåíÿ æå âèäåø
<ubuntuhelp> Build! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> Build, Путин, что ли? Чтоб тебя везде видеть
<Build> [ SergeyIT ]->> íå òåáå ãîâîðèë
<ubuntuhelp> Build! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> скажи спасибо, что читаю, другие не смогут с твоей кодировкой
<andrex> SergeyIT: ты его понимаш?
<andrex> :D
<andrex> @voice Build
<SergeyIT> так настройки же ;)
<Build> òåðü íîðì âèäíî ìåíÿ
<ubuntuhelp> Build! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Build> utf-8
<andrex> SergeyIT: у меня тока сп1251 второй
<SergeyIT> измени настройку клиента на кодировку utf-8
<andrex> он не осилятор
<andrex> мирц помоему у него чтоли)
<SergeyIT> у меня так в настройках UTF-8, cp1251, KOI8-R
<SergeyIT> пидгин
<artemz> мир этой конфе
<tagezi> SergeyIT: зачем тебе столько кодировок?
<andrex> а чтоб видеть что они пишут
<SergeyIT> ой не надо, нам Х-ов достаточно
<andrex> кои у  дебианщикоф стоит на канале они ппц извращуны
<SergeyIT> по старому ГОСТу работают
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> поддержальщики трупов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дебианщики чтут гост?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет, они просто выпендриваются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выёживаются
<SergeyIT> а чем кои8 не угодил? Кодировка значения не имеет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: имеет
<SergeyIT> важно правильно излагать мысель
<tagezi> иначебы ты её не выставлял в настройках
<SergeyIT> к кои нас сисадмины давно приучили
<tagezi> если бы кодировка действительно не имела значения, тебе не пришлочь бы выставлять её в настройках, для того чтобы видеть, а чел бы не получал от бота предупреждение об ошибке
<tagezi> и кои8 ривая как поверхность гималаев..
<SergeyIT> кодировка как кодировка, у меня дисер в ней написан был... и ничего, хорошо читается ;)
<tagezi> ну наверное ты ты про супер секретное что-то писал, раз она вот так была написана :) òåðü íîðì âèäíî ìåíÿ
<SergeyIT> когда она была написана еще виндоуз не было
<andrex> не просто серега на столько суров он читает любую кодировку без перекодирования
<tagezi> прямо в хексах )
<andrex> да
<andrex> он почти как нео
<tagezi> он важе сидит в чате их хексредактора )
<andrex> он в компе сидит через хекс редактор
<SergeyIT> кстати читали достаточно свободно на мониторах без русификации
<andrex> а может он прям инструкции с проца читает методом телепатии
<andrex> сидит цифровой сигнал перехватывает от железяк
<tagezi> не, пару контактов кожу воткнул
<tagezi> или у него как у нео дырка в черепе )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> usb-c в черепушке
<andrex> не у него беспроводная технология
<tagezi> тоесть он нео следующего покаления?
<tagezi> SergeyIT спаситель наш спаситель
<tagezi> =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто его "покаленил"?
<SergeyIT> не битесь?
<SergeyIT> *о*
<artus> утра
<andrex> бутра
<andrex> artus: с днякой
<artus> пасяб дрюшка  ^_^
<andrex> artus: задувать народ как свечки не разрешантсо)
<andrex> а то вдрух решиш тут пару десятков человек прибить)
<artus> блин, такую мыслю накорню зарубил :D
<tagezi> artus: привет, дядька )
<artus> дароф дружищее ^_^
<tagezi> artus: он и мне не разрешает никого кикать )
<artus> @op
<andrex> нухно по делу, а не по хотелке)
<svetlana> кошмар
<tagezi> вчера слёзно проси, так он ниожного не разрешил (
<andrex> svetlana: привет)
<artus> @deop
<svetlana> привет
<artus> прювет
<artus> andrex, tagezi буим свечками :D
<tagezi> =)) да ради бога ))
<andrex> я себя священиком чую а не свечкой
<andrex> с крестом желтым
<tagezi> andrex: в новые русские чтоли подался? )
<artus> ну так што, бузить и беспорядки нарушать буим? :D йа за
<andrex> угу
<andrex> не это без меня)
<artus> svetlana, ну расказывай как тебя угараздило, да без утайки
<tagezi> artus: ангдрюха сказал угу,
<artus> andrex, ну смотри, мы бум шалить, а ты нас отмазывать :D
<tagezi> сначала кикаем андрбху )
<svetlana> такой настрой у нас сейчас как будто мы в одной комнате расселись и делаете себе чат-сопровождение
<svetlana> было такое, один раз чат во время конференции смотрела
<artus> andrex, а напомни мну команды бота
<andrex> @help @list
<artus> svetlana,  только не говори что зацепило, тут жеж сплошное уныние последнее время
<tagezi> artus: а меня бот не слушается.. мне нужно сначала оп сделать, а потом железкой рулить
<svetlana> artus, нене мне нравится
<svetlana> первый раз был по-английски сейчас по-русски. меня не раздражает, напротив очень дружно получается)
<andrex> tagezi: ты погодь, агафоныча распинаем и будет у тя все, если канал не помрет)
<artus> @mode +v svetlana
<artus> о, работаить
<artus> tagezi, ты ж под вичатом? че не сделаеш себе алиасы через консерву?
<tagezi> andrex: "лапата" забыл сказать )
<tagezi> artus: не, я под куаселом
<svetlana> как я
<tagezi> но алиасы там странные, он только одну переменную принимает
<andrex> artus: все же как в клиентах тока место / @ @vice @kick @kban @op @deop @devoice итд
<artus> а там алиасов нет штоль?
<artus> andrex, дык я жеж уже даже забыль фсе ))
<svetlana> есть, начни править и наведи мышкой, там даст подсказку
<andrex> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<andrex> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, AutoMode, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Time, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<tagezi> нифига он  тормоз
<artus> верни празднечный колпак :D
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> алиасы тормозят о_О
<artus> наверно потому што клиент гогно)) вичат же наше фсе
 * artus хотя сам позерно сидит с иксчата
<andrex> tagezi: а скриптов там класных нету случаем? для рулежки каналой
<andrex> в кваселе твоей
<tagezi> andrex:  погоди, я сейчас табличку себе сделаю "Я всё знаю" ))
<andrex> tagezi: ну дык, пошарил бы уже давно)
<tagezi> угу, вот как только ЛО на ноги подыму, так сразу..
<andrex> ну ок
<tagezi> у меня времени нехватает чтобы бота своего доделать
<tagezi> всмысле который по квартире ездит
<andrex> который на канале? он на чем? или такойже супибот как тут?
<andrex> аа
<tagezi> andrex: так что если найдёшь, раскажи, мне тоже интересно )))
<andrex> ну я посмотрю
<andrex> мне не лень
<artus> ну насовай по принципу opa = "msg ChanServ op $channel $nick"   jopa = "msg ChanServ deop $channel $nick"   v = "msg ChanServ voice $channel" и иже с ними
<tagezi> а что пасту сломали?
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<andrex> да нет
<andrex> робит
<tagezi> http://hastebin.com/omocixiyiz.xml
<andrex> ну это не паста
<tagezi> она вот это не принимала ни в какую
<tagezi> на пасте говорит что пыхп или вебь скрипта нет
<andrex> какой нафиг им еще скрипт то пущай как текст рисует)
<tagezi> а я чо копенгаген чтоли?
<tagezi> короче, мне тоже не лень, я это уже весь день рисую.. немного отсалось.. чтрок 1000 наверное :D
<andrex> оптимист
<tagezi> да не.. там ещё 4 параметра описать и пару примеров, и будет новая страничка в справке.. потом её правда нужно интегрировать будет.. но это уже другой вопрос ))
<tagezi> как тотак http://itmag.es/3PIpn )
<andrex> ладно пойду я гулякать, в часов 10 вернусь если не утону)
<tagezi> в 10 по москве или по иркутски? )
<andrex> по иркутски
<andrex> мы по московии не живем)
<tagezi> так пол часа осталось )
<andrex> у тебя таймер сбит
<andrex> 20:21:47
<tagezi> ну тагда ладно, иди )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  А почему на Opennete новоть про LO не от тебя?
<tagezi> UNIm95: я сегодня не делал её пока.. ну и они сами стали, наконец новости делать, нафига мне время тратить
<UNIm95> tagezi: Лентяй =)
<tagezi> в командах народу мало, я лучше чемнить более важным позанимаюсь
<tagezi> например, сейчас занимаюсь дополнением стправки, у нас дофига функций не описано.. вообще справка на уровне 2010 года так и стоит, народу 3 человека всего
<svetlana> мда
<svetlana> а на каком ПО справка идёт? помню, там вики есть, но не помню, дублирует ли она оффлайн-справку или нет
<tagezi> svetlana: справка делается оффлайн, а потом перегоняется в вики
<svetlana> а пользователи как её получают? в том же формате, что ты оффлайн пишешь?
<svetlana> *в котором
<tagezi> хреновее всего то что есть описание файла в xml формате, но устарефшее до жути, и ни одной внятной инструкции как сделать что
<tagezi> svetlana: не, там она собирается в пакеты
<tagezi> кто из живых пользуется ЛО?
<tagezi> сказочники тоже пойдут )))
<andrex> я приплыл)
<tagezi> andrex: тебя не сдуло? ))
<andrex> неа
<andrex> мне норм
<andrex> люблю такую погодку
<andrex> вот жару терпеть не могу
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> а нме остался только пример на этой странице
<tagezi> и чото я туплю уже
<SergeyIT> замени батарейки
<tagezi> На прошлой неделе снес MSO и поставил LO на 214 рабочих машинах (4 отдела), пока что все довольны, 5я версия LO работает очень быстро, и интерфейс слегка переработан, кто на Windoz, кто на Linux юзает - все довольны! Была правда пара цац, которые сначала ломались,
<tagezi> отправил их досье RMS, дальше его ребята поработают.
<andrex> у него крона
<tagezi> вот так нужно переводить людей на СПО.. не нравиться.. завод консерв нуждается в мясе )))
<andrex> у мну все на открытом тока где критично
<andrex> сидят на виндах
<andrex> правда ща с ними распрощаюсь и фз че там будет
<SergeyIT> будет хуже
<tagezi> да нормально будет, в иркутске появиться новый вид колбасы "секретарь не осиливший" )
<andrex> у нас даже отдела кадров как такогкового нет тока на бумажке
<tagezi> темболее всё просто, подошёл к бумажке и вычеркнул имя.. всё
<andrex> ну я могу
<andrex> написать бумажку
<andrex> что данный персонаж не компетентен
<tagezi> не осилил печатание буков )
<andrex> не соответствует занимаемой долности
<andrex> не если чето не осиливают то это на переквалификацию можно отправить
<andrex> было несколько раз правда 1 раз уволили человека после переквалификации, ибо нефиг спать на курсах
<andrex> в возрасте женщина а ответсвенности 0
<tagezi> так она наверное думала что её бурут ночным сторожем, а тут на
<tagezi> берут*
<andrex> бухгалтер. 1с не осилила
<tagezi> ну так, ночной сторож ))
<tagezi> 1с не осилить, это же скалько мозгов нужно то
<andrex> да я думаю тут уже возраст просто
<andrex> мозги не те
<tagezi> спинобедреные? )
<andrex> мб не проерял
<andrex> видео не достаточно ленива
<andrex> видемо
<tagezi> у меня тесть в 65 лет только так на ус всё матает, так что не знаю какие там мозги, главное желание
<andrex> ну вот таквот, запустила себя)
<andrex> либо реально нехотюн поборол
<andrex> а артус че, побуянл и бухать ушел?
<andrex> кста там щас все на вебморды перевели такшто можно и тех кто остался перевести :D
<tagezi> artus:
<tagezi> давай делись
<andrex> дай человеку отдыхнуть спокойно)
<tagezi> ты жумаешь он там отдыхает?
<andrex> ну он отдыхает
<andrex> а воттуловище его нет)
<tagezi> чото мне с трудом вериться.. наверное опять топор какойнить точти припевая фодку из фарфоровой чашечки )
<andrex> ну да может быть)
<andrex> или гопоту шугает ходит
<andrex> на него так с непревычки глянеш, Хагрид хагридом)
<andrex> всех расшугает
<tagezi> я тоже бы испугался мужика с топором пьщего вотку из фарфоровой чашечки ночью ))
<andrex> я посравнению с ним реально младенец)
<tagezi> чорт, у меня кмайл глюканул (
<andrex> такой безобидный маленький
<andrex> че за кмаил?
<andrex> gmail?
<tagezi> угу
<andrex> или ты на кеды перешел и у тя там какойто Kmail
<tagezi> у меня кмайл, привязаный к глайл )
<tagezi> гмайл*
<andrex> пипец ты запарился походу)
<tagezi> да не...
<tagezi> ладно, пойду погуляю
<andrex> вово
<andrex> вали
<andrex> чет гентушники зашевелились на пару дней и опять утихли
<andrex> обновак тутю)
<Leagnus> привет! у всех новый Хром Хабрахабр отображает без стилей?
<UNIm95> Leagnus: У меня  только в Liferea
<UNIm95> в фф и хроме норм
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Кстати. у тебя часом инвайта нет?
<Leagnus> не, к сожалению
<Sergey_IT> вечера, бу
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе
<SmOkE_RU> По дебиану может кто ответить ? Ставлю в ssh_config Port скажем 1940, сохраняю, перезапускаю сеть, и сам сервер, по новому порту не конектит, по старому конектит.
<Infra_HDC> это ж неспроста
<Infra_HDC> SmOkE_RU, опечатка в имени параметра?
<SmOkE_RU> Да вот что странно, проверил все, ошибок написания нет
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: надо не ssh_config а sshD_config
<SmOkE_RU> Понял
<SmOkE_RU> Спасибо :)
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: и поправь в ssh_config параметра на умолчательные
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: Заработало?
<SmOkE_RU> сейчас попробую, телефон зазвонил.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: И запомни разрешено передавать только id_rsa_pub !
<UNIm95> Так как id_rsa приватный. С ним можно зайти на север и подменить/щаново сгенерировать другие ключи.
<Sergey_IT> а чего столько орущих?
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, спасибо
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Да вроде тихо всё.
<Infra_HDC> SmOkE_RU, какая версия дебиана?
<UNIm95> Infra_HDC: Он не тот конфиг правил.
<SmOkE_RU> Infra_HDC Linux host.ru 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1+deb8u4 (2015-09-19) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Infra_HDC> дебиан это сила )
<SmOkE_RU> У меня убунта почему-то с флешки не ставилась
<SmOkE_RU> То не найден сидиром, то чего-то еще
<SmOkE_RU> Дебиан кое как поставился
<SmOkE_RU> И то, 3 сетевухе в серваке, 2 из них не определялись, настройки сетевух не работали
<SmOkE_RU> Странно в общем как то все было. Ели ели на встроенной все запахало.
<SmOkE_RU> Комп старье, где-то 2003-2006 года.
<Infra_HDC> у меня четырехпортовая сетевуха отключала обновление экрана, пока биос не обновил. железо хп
<SmOkE_RU> Ну мне, в качестве тестового сервачка, в полне норм :)
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: скорее всего ты что-то не то делаешь. С учётом того что ты уже с один конфиг не тот делал.
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, Так при установке в разделе определения сетевых карт там что-то не то сложно сделать
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: включаешь экспертный инсталл и работаешь.
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, Я же не эксперт))
<UNIm95> Я тоже.
<SmOkE_RU> Но включать пробовал, все равно не помогало.
<SmOkE_RU> Тема такая была, что в графе определение сидирома или что-то такое он его не находил, перетыкал флешку в другое гнездо, определялся, установка продолжалась, далее обрывалась в ошибкой
<SmOkE_RU> В общем как буд-то в какой то момент флешка отваливалась, хз в общем.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: возможно образ кривой.
<SmOkE_RU> 2 раза делал образ
<SmOkE_RU> Такая же бойда
<SmOkE_RU> Даже перекачивал
<SmOkE_RU> В общем сел за установку часов в 9 вечера, лег спать только в 6 утра
<SmOkE_RU> Мучался все))
<SmOkE_RU> Деб тоже не спервого раза установился, но там уже какая то бойда с сетевухами была.
<SmOkE_RU> И то, деб я сделал интернет установку.
<SmOkE_RU> Во избежании проблем как с убунтой
<artus> SmOkE_RU,  а как ты образ на флеш нарезал?
<SmOkE_RU> LiLi usb creator
<artus> извращенец :D
<SmOkE_RU> Да и на основной сервак так же образ резал на флешку, все работало исправно
<SmOkE_RU> artus, как надо было ? =)
<artus> cat zzz.iso > /dev/sd*   ^_^
<SmOkE_RU> А если я с винды ? =)
<UNIm95> artus:  Ты обязан себе самобан дать.
<artus> я в виртуалке нарезаю ))
<artus> UNIm95,  сфигли?
<UNIm95> artus: так ты записываешь на ВСЕ диски
<artus> нетупи, подставб нужный диск ))
<UNIm95> + нужен включенный рут
<artus> ай, забыл что тут надо прям совсем все разжовывать
<UNIm95> или tee
<artus> ну само собой, зато даже деебьян с его дурацкой разметкой режетцо аж со свистом
<UNIm95> так что кошегно sudo dd if=/way_to_image/image.iso of=/dev/sdX где X флешка.
<SmOkE_RU> Я вообще еще не привык в линуксе к обозначениям дисков))
<artus> SmOkE_RU, fdisk -l в помощ
<artus> UNIm95, да нафиг это дд нужно , если нет надобности делать смещения , а надо тупо слизать из точки а в точку б )
<UNIm95> artus: Что бы разрушить данные =)
<artus> ты о чем ?
<UNIm95> artus: dd=Data Destroy
<artus> я не о том, нафига писать тонны буков когда всего то cat и 2 раза табом дополнить в процесе
<artus> SmOkE_RU,  о, кстати, под венду, ультраисо и записать образ хдд
<SmOkE_RU> Можно и так
<artus> просто в отличии от всех этих нарезальщиков линуксов на флешки не будет в дальнейшем траблов при установке
<artus> ато одно оно стартует, другое не читает, фу кака
<SmOkE_RU> Да странно как то, первый раз такое
<SmOkE_RU> Я все же склоняюсь к тому, что железо очень древнее
<artus> 286й штоле?
<artus> :D
<SmOkE_RU> Да не, амд семпрон 2600+ =)
<SmOkE_RU> С гигом ДДРки 400мхЗ =)
<artus> где ты тут древнее железо то узрел? :D
<SmOkE_RU> Проц, мать,память,харды ИДЕ )))
<SmOkE_RU> ИДЕ харды это ж капец :)
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: Что в них плохого?
<SmOkE_RU> Медленные
<artus> ммм, вот же зажралась молодеж нынче
<artus> :D
<SmOkE_RU> Да какая молодежЖ =)
<UNIm95> artus: мне хоть еще меньше 25 но и вправду они зажрались.
<artus> ну судя по древности конфига :D
<SmOkE_RU> Всего то хочется PCI ссдак, на террабайтик =)
<artus> UNIm95, да ты то с пониманием ))
<SmOkE_RU> Ну и хотя б 2х процессорную систему с 128 гб памяти ддр4.
<artus> а может 2мя карандашами обойдешся? :D
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: А нахрена?
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, Несколько виртуалок надо, для нескольких проектов
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: А для проектов дали Семпрон?
<UNIm95> Вали с конторы
<artus> нее, ты точно наркоман с такими запросами
<SmOkE_RU> Да у нас пока что один инвестор всего ))
<UNIm95> artus: мне бы 32 гига рамы для виртуалок.
<UNIm95> И моего core i5-460m еще на долго хватило бы.
<SmOkE_RU> И этот комп я у себя дома откопал, что бы потестить на нем проект и навыки в целом.
<UNIm95> Но он только 8гиг держит
<SmOkE_RU> У меня вот десктоп I7 3770 16GB ddr3 1600
<SmOkE_RU> А на серваках старье
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<artus> UNIm95, ну давеча на 16 крутилась esxi умудряясь держать 2 десятка виртуалок 8м из которых под форточками и одна вообще игровая
<UNIm95> artus: мне нужно для спец софта от Infprmatica. Там минималка 8 гигов.
<artus> e6500 и 3 гига рама, и для дома хватаить
<UNIm95> На меньшем даже запускаться не хочет.
<artus> хотя для игрушков да, хотелось бы что нить повеселее, ну то такое
<UNIm95> + для её работы нужен оракл с 2 гигами
<UNIm95> вот уже 10 надо
<artus> UNIm95, ну под софт то и подбираетцо конфиг, а не от балды дайте мне 128 гигов рама да побоооольшееее
<artus> хотя да, завернуть виртуалку целиком в рам и ваще ништяк
<SmOkE_RU> Да и всегда же хочется, что бы был хороший запас по производительности
<SmOkE_RU> :)
<SmOkE_RU> А то вон, у меня сейчас рэилс ставиося на семпроне минут 40 =)
<artus> арендуй цод, построй там супермегаоблако, и раскладывай в нем пасьянсегг
<UNIm95> Вопросы в том что производительность почти не растёт а запросы у софта растёт.
<SmOkE_RU> цод эт что ?
<UNIm95> УУУУУУ
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: Ты еще почти девственник.
<artus> вопрос в том что запросы у софта растут а толку от роста как то не слишком и заметно ))
<SmOkE_RU> Да может я просто сокращение не знаю =)
<artus> раслабся, оно тебе ненадо :D
<UNIm95> artus: А если учесть что под крышку процессорам суют нынче термопасту.
<SmOkE_RU> Даешь припой под крышку (с)
<SmOkE_RU> в дебиане по дефолту mc установлен о_О
<SmOkE_RU> Ладно, пошел спать. Снофф всем.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-24
<svetlana> "...с 128 гб памяти ддр4" интересно, это зачем. здесь в универе такое только на суперкластере
<svetlana> и то не на каждом :-)
<tagezi> svetlana: можешь мне напомнить про шрифты?
<tagezi> svetlana: чо там нужно, чтбы квадратики нормально отражались? )
<svetlana> у меня FreeSans, Liberation Serif, Bitstream Sans, например, нормально работают. но надо в настройках сети кодировку UTF-8 выставить, а то она по умолчанию какой-то ISO
<tagezi> svetlana: сяп. ща буду с ШГ эксперементировать
<andrex> @devoice andrex artus svetlana tagezi
<andrex> напакостили а убирать не хотят...
<svetlana> :)
<tagezi> andrex: не мешай artus отдыхать )
<andrex> tagezi: хватит отдыхать)
<andrex> суровые дядьки не отдхают ваще
<Leagnus> ага, и сабмитят патчи каждую полночь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> суровые дядьки, суровые патчи
<andrex> суровые дядькам ненужны патчи
<andrex> достаточно сурового взгляда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за окном суровые дядьки с белыми тряпочками с неба падают
 * artus сурово огляделся 
<artus> :D
<tagezi> artus: форфоровую чашечку помой и лом спряч, суровый мужик :)
<artus> tagezi, фсе норм, лом над кроватью висит, а чашечко сламалось :(
<tagezi> artus: и из чего же ты теперь будет водку пить, чтобы гопу во дворе гонять :(
<artus> ммм, нафига водку пить если спирт есть? O_o
<andrex> тормазуха
<andrex> и лом под рукой
<tagezi> суровые мужики
<tagezi> у у меня челёный чай и клавиатура )
<andrex> молоко
<andrex> мяу)
<andrex> SergeyIT: привет, избранный)
<andrex> нео 2.0
<tagezi> andrex: погоди, он ИК-порт чичтит )
<andrex> чичтит не чичтый ик порт, нуну
 * artemz бездельничает
<tagezi> artemz: тебе задания выдать? ))
<artemz> tagezi: у меня есть. но лень делать
<artemz> блин вот какого фига dpkg ДО вызова preinst скрипта останавливает сервис при апгрейде пакета
<andrex> а ему так охота
<andrex> у мну пару раз вис апгрейд полностью потому что сервис не стопорился
<andrex> тупая система
<andrex> слабак
<artemz> мне нужно томкат раздеплоить до апгрейда, но я не могу это сделать если он уже остановлен)
<andrex> tagezi: че сознаие уже теряеш?
<tagezi> andrex: обновилс
<tagezi> я*
<andrex> нада будет тоже когданить перезагрузится
<SergeyIT> ку, усем )
<andrex> а комне ктот ломился поссх)
<andrex> наимные
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и тебе ку
<KiberGluk> q
<andrex> салями маленьку
<artemz> ладно, видимо придётся после апгрейда раздеплаивать томкат, а потом снова задеплаивать
<andrex> эх
<andrex> позорник
<andrex> руских слов не знаем да?
<artemz> нопе
<artemz> я вообще в основном в англоязычных конфах сижу, тут потрындеть только, основные обсуждения полезные все на английском
<artemz> даже думать страшно что будет когда англоязычный интернет отключат (
<andrex> не будет пендосов
<artemz> а технологии как воровать, а советы как получать
<andrex> у них там свои тараканы и по хлеще чем у нас бывают)
<andrex> у китайцев
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: скачаешь астру и будешь на русском форуме тусить )
<svetlana> andrex: )
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: на русском форуме не дождёшься помощи по вопросу автодеплоя бандлов в osgi apache felix например, ибо мало кто вообще знает что это. а в англоязычной рассылке добрый дядя Ричард Холл сам тебе ответит и по хардкору объяснит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну а тут тебе будет отвечать назначанный Вася Иванов
<andrex> если захочет еще
<artemz> если найдётся такой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а других нету. за чебурашкой жизни нет
<artemz> Хотя в Северной Корее решили ведь этот вопрос
<andrex> угу инфантильные все, неживые как киборги)
<artemz> Наверно и у нас аналогично решат
<artemz> так что я спокоен.
<andrex> воть
<andrex> иди спать, за тебя все решили уже)
<andrex> так и живем
<artemz> Сделают Министерство Правды, которое будет полезные сайты из интернета по запросу копировать в Чебурашку, предварительно всё лишнее отфильтровав. А если у меня появится вопрос к какому нибудь Ричарду - просто напишу в
<artemz> министерство и они от моего имени сами его и спросят, а потом ответ отцензурируют и мне отдадут
<andrex> угу потом приедут за тебя поедят помоются и поспят
<artemz> ну если ты читал 1984, то там по-моему толком никто не мылся)
<andrex> яб сказал. но промолчу лучше)
<artemz> Ко мне внезапно пришло осознание того, что такие криптодиктаторские режимы на самом деле имеют право на жизнь и могут быть при грамотном подходе вполне жизнеспособны.
<andrex> ок начнем с нас
<SergeyIT> начинаем с вас...
<andrex> замутить всех и разговоры тока после подписания пачки бумаг
<svetlana> ну
<svetlana> хоть начнут учиться правильно "копировать" сайты и читать (и уважать) их "лицензии" содержимого
<svetlana> по-моему, так прогресс ;)
 * andrex маленький теран
<svetlana> ведь для этого нужна будет уйма новых технологий
<svetlana> спасайтесь, здесь таран есть/ живой :p
<andrex> таран O_o
<artemz> svetlana: копироть то они научатся, а вот уважать..врятли
<andrex> ну когда начнут расстреливать за все подряд) булут
<svetlana> им тогда дадут по шапке :)
<svetlana> и копировать "сайт" это уже огромное достижение. он обычно "интерактивный" и подгружается с бэкенда на лету
<andrex> мне уже начинает казаться что у нас в стране тока так и можно жить)
<artemz> ну да, у нас же все оборзевшие. только силу и понимают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот, у астры "альтернатива" появилась http://www.cniieisu.ru/index.php/produsti-i-uslugi/17-produkciya/bazovye-informatsionnye-tekhnologii/zashchishchennaya-operatsionnaya-sistema-zarya
<andrex> хех ПО системы мониторинга и диагностики «АРГУС»
<andrex> artus: тебя скопипастили)
<andrex> напишут т место г и все мона засудить до нищебродства
<tagezi> учите матчасть https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%81_%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B9_%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<tagezi> и у вас не будет вот таких тупых ошибок https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94490
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> это как так)
<SergeyIT> слонокотам
<tagezi> andrex: http://russian.rt.com/article/118606
<andrex> если рпм не интересно)
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> а вдруг из портов? ))
<andrex> интересно)
<tagezi> andrex: не, они наверное убунту 4.10 собрали наконец (единичку я не забыл :)
<andrex> а ну может быть
<tagezi> скачать и посмотреть заразы не дают
<andrex> погоди они еще сервер не сделали чтоб залить исошку
<andrex> еще лет 10 и будет
<tagezi> ОПК представляет компьютер для работы с закрытой информацией -- компьтер не имеем монитора, клавиатуры, мышки и возможности подключить другие устровйтва в том числе и сетевую карту ))
<tagezi> мега секьюристость, для работы с мего закрытой инфой )
<andrex> для сереги
<andrex> через ик порт
<tagezi> чото вы сегодня скучные какие-то )
<andrex> tagezi: спой песенку
<tagezi> песенку?
<andrex> мы не будем скучными)
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvgwtJ6qbEc
<andrex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhIjrDxGqQw
<tagezi> andrex: я в 14 лет её играл.. не мудрина хитрость.. ещё и лагает местами ))
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtSD6x5n2gc
<tagezi> мне медведев не за гитару нравиться, а за тексты
<tagezi> гитара у него так себе
<andrex> а я слова почти не слушаю мне музык интересен
<andrex> а то слушаеш песню начинаеш докапываться
<andrex> до слов
<tagezi> ну вот Медведев - это один из не многих у кого я слушаю слова )))
<tagezi> andrex: f 'nj tckb ubnfhe ckeifnm https://youtu.be/p6uZrkF4L2Y
<andrex> я даже фильмы смотреть не могу чтоб не обосрать
<tagezi> а это если гитару слушать ))
<andrex> видео как будто с экрана снимали дибо это гребаная стабилизация
<tagezi> andrex:  я тебе гитару дал, а не коментарии читать )))
<andrex> у меня выпелены коменты
<tagezi> и слава богу ))))
<andrex> и ваще добрая чать ютубины
<andrex> чтоб не мешало
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> tagezi: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0924/h_1443116476_8783304_5482e0f12b.png воть както так
<tagezi> andrex: чо за плагин?
<andrex> ublock которое рекламу блочит а там же и можно выпилить еще мусора
<andrex> видел правда какоето спец под ютубину но оно не интересно
<tagezi> andrex: а качалка?
<andrex> save from net раньше чет другое было
<andrex> tagezi: все те нада знать, хитрый лис
<tagezi> andrex: ну интересно же ))
<andrex> интересно ему
<andrex> че там злой дядька пользует...
<tagezi> научился править патчи в геррит
<tagezi> жжжж..
<tagezi> оказывается всё и не так уж сложно.. просто муторно, особено когда моного опечаток
<andrex> очепятки, да могем)
<tagezi> да ваще..
<tagezi> и главное, всё 100 ращ проверил, что точно так как нужно.. всёравно 2 сделал ))
<andrex> чет у нас выборы какието
<andrex> всюду пропаганда прет
<andrex> голосуйте за пупкина он лаочка
<andrex> нада доже пару лярдов украсть и идти на выборы
<Sergey_IT> не хватит
<andrex> наш девиз попробовать стоит в друг прокатит)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-25
<andrex> утры
<andrex> tagezi: http://www.gisinfo.ru/download/download_linux.htm тут чета мона нарыть по этой бубнту 4.10
<andrex> куклусклан еще не проснулся)
<andrex> архивы зип я не удевлюсь если там еще какиенить архивы или исошка) идиотизм
<andrex> скорость их серваков просто бодественна, думаю завтра этих кляиых 100 метров скачаются
<andrex> tagezi: там походу не линь ваще) чет пакет скачал типо для той оси а ней ехешник)) либо под вайном либо фз под чем) стало не интересно сразу
 * andrex собрал ванильку от нефиг делать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть живые? в наличии дистриб slitaz и ватт мерялка. поскажите несложную команду что бы нагрузить проц. хочу в нагрузке посмотреть
<andrex> cpuburn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не уверен что будет в наличии в образе
<andrex> собрать ведро
<andrex> дык поставь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: http://www.slitaz.org/ru/about/
<andrex> tazpkg --рудз
<andrex> help
<andrex> ха его нет в репах
<andrex> вобще по бенчам ничего нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. пока 45-50 Ватт.
<andrex> а тебе это так кретино?
<andrex> и
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дома мой athlon на 3 ядра больше сотни жрет
<andrex> у них всегда так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и это в простое, не больше 5-10% на ядро периодами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Intel G620 от розетки в простое 45-50 Ватт
<andrex> я даже не запариваюсь по этому поводу
<andrex> хоть 300 жрать будет мне пофиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если его 24/7 включить есть смысл запариться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя свой ветрячок или солнечная панелька?
<andrex> ну у меня работает 24\7
<andrex> FX из первых 8с чемто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я про электричество, халявное что ли?
<andrex> дык оно дешманское же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3.79 руб./кВтч (с НДС)
<andrex> 80 копеек кв ч
<andrex> это еще в зависимости от места и времени суток
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://energybase.ru/tariff/tula/2015?Tariff[type_id]=1
<andrex> http://www.sbyt.irkutskenergo.ru/qa/5853.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ахренеть. простите за мой французский
<andrex> :D
<andrex> z djn nj;t jabutk rjlf ns nfv rf;lsq rbkjdfn 'rjyjvbnm yfxfk
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так у вас там под боком ГЭС своя
<andrex> явот тоже охренел когда ты там каждый киловат экономить начал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рассея такая рассея
<andrex> ну мне еще государство половину оплачивает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы из дома был доступ к рабочим компам?
<andrex> ибо сервак один у меня орендуют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хыхы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что, нам есть смысл считать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.energo-consultant.ru/sprav/tarifi_na_elektroenergiuy_na_2015_god/tarifi_na_elektroenergiyu_v_moskve_2015 еще интересней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 120 * 24 * 31 * 3.79 = 338371.2 чё то не того.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> много как то
<andrex> а чем ваты то смотриш?
<andrex> а то может там тепловыделение)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://mysku.ru/blog/ebay/26326.html
<andrex> может тебя налюбили?
<andrex> погодь
<andrex> ты в киловаты то переведи
<andrex> цена то за киловат)
<andrex> а ты ваты помножил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нашел cat /dev/urandom |gzip -c > /dev/null
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин
<andrex> ну да так тоже можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну почти 400 руб тоже много
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, до 65 Ватт разогнался
<andrex> а у интелов ща наминал 65 90 ват
<andrex> помоему
<andrex> если нет графена в проце то еще меньше
<andrex> воть амд 120 200 <
<JohnDoe_71Rus> A серия у amd вроде как тоже легкая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> A6 A8
<andrex> угу
<andrex> а6 ващекак мертвый
<andrex> комнатная температура с радиатором за 400 р и говно пастой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в плане что вообще? не годится ни на что
<andrex> для офиса какраз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для офиса они A4 выкатили
<andrex> http://lenta.ru/news/2015/09/25/bankomat/ я придумал как наскрести себе на выборы)
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ты в депутаты метишь?
<andrex> щас амд еще память будет на видеочип пихать по этому апушки у них наврное мощнее интеловских видюх будут
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: да чет подумал)
<andrex> а че выборы же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну газом это не так интересно. интересней когда с собой подмышкой уносят )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ну я сомневаюсь что подыму эту дуру
<andrex> хотя не пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера стоял возле почты и через окно увидел зад банкомата. там была приклеена какая то "шок метка" написано типа если красная то вернуть груз назад
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по аглицки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> У Американского регистратора интернет-номеров (ARIN) закончились адреса в пространстве IPv4.
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> шка
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<andrex> ночера
<Sergey_IT> а тебе утера
<UNIm95> Народ. Кто на bmw1 катался?
<Sergey_IT> а это что, велосипед?
<Leagnus> хочешь прокатить?
<artemz> Я не миллионер чтобы на бмв кататься
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-26
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: ня http://cdn4.imgbb.ru/user/90/900197/201412/1fad9445321ea68693393de9b435c5a0.jpg =)
<Leagnus> всем ку
<artemz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAJ30P3xWvk
<Leagnus> это про беременных дядек?
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> суток
<Leagnus> ну, в моральном плане, у человечества пока ещё полночь.
<^DEMOSS^> !оп ач ки :))))))) Всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> Есть кто живой ?
<andrex> все мертвы
<^DEMOSS^> !о нет
<^DEMOSS^> Только не мертвые админы
<^DEMOSS^> меня смущает ник deb )
<andrex> меня тоже
<andrex> уже давно
<^DEMOSS^> одного и з участников данного канала. надо его кикнуть
<^DEMOSS^> А то религия страдает
<andrex> ну пока ничего кроме ника не говорит что это бот
<andrex> у нас тут дофига молчуноа
<andrex> в
<^DEMOSS^> будем ждать (-_-)
<^DEMOSS^> dflurker время простоя: 97 д 14 ч 4 м 5 с  - этот чувак меня пугает не менее
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: давай искать самого мощного молчуна
<^DEMOSS^> [17:49:52] three18ti время авторизации: Пн июля 27 09:31:19 2015
<^DEMOSS^> Zismky время авторизации: Пн авг. 24 15:00:57 2015
<^DEMOSS^> Вот 3 самых давних. Повезло, у них интернет стабильный
<andrex> я еще дольше
<andrex> а был наверное и ваще гдет там с весны еще, просто ребутал систему
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: 94 дня простоя - это то сколько они тут на канале молчат )
<andrex> ну это я понял
<andrex> я про авторизацию последнюю
<^DEMOSS^> прикинь, чувак дома зашел в ирку и умер
<andrex> ну бывает че
<^DEMOSS^> а интернет на год оплатил
<andrex> да может он пиратит чейто)
<Leagnus> какой сериал посмотреть бы, а?
<tagezi> Leagnus: ээ.. на английском что-нибудь
<andrex> scream queens
<andrex> First Wave
<andrex> сон
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров, уроки сделал ?
<Scrimmer> не сделал, двоечник
<dimm> ребят
<dimm> 12.0.4
<dimm> wpa_supplicant можно выключить?
<andrex> разрешаю
<dimm> спасибо!
<andrex> оно там небыло поумолчанию никогда насколько я знаю
<dimm> ребутаю, посмотрим что получится
<gelbeEnte> :)
<gelbeEnte> как смотрите последний логин?
<gelbeEnte> А, норм) Поглядел у себя тоже
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-27
<artus> хватит спящими прикидыватцо :)
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> утра
<Infra_HDC> утра ага
<ugly666> tst
<andrex> 2 полоски
<ugly666> есть кто живой здесь?
<andrex> !ask > ugly666
<ubuntuhelp> ugly666, please see my private message
<tagezi> andrex: зачем ты им в привал посылаешь, они же потом вопросы начинают боту задавать, думаю я что он добрый сетевой ангел )
<tagezi> привет*
<tagezi> приват* ))))
<andrex> не мои проблемы)
<andrex> tagezi: дарофффф
<tagezi> хотя, может они научаться гуглить ))
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: не работает сетевая карта
<tagezi> эээ.. а где смое главное?
<tagezi> andrex: ты чо с ботом сделал
<andrex> какой гуглить, если они бота от человека не могут отлечить, то и думать научиться своим личинестым мозгом темболее
<tagezi> andrex: а вдруг они просто простейшие хордовые? ))
<tagezi> andrex: вот видишь, мучает бота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а гугол кто? Добрый человек которому не лень поискать
<tagezi> гугл шляпа с дырками.. раньше у них бул хороший поиск, теперь они только попсню нормально ищат. нужно что-то специфическое, так он хуже поискового скрипта школьнега
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем искать, есть же - "Спутник"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> спутник не пашет за границей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проблема найти российский прокси?
<tagezi> проще тогда просто странички полистать
<ugly666> тест с убунту
<andrex> 2 полоски
<KiberGluk> положительный результат
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> привет ребята
<dimm> ^DEMOSS^, привет
<^DEMOSS^> dimm: ты Дима ?
<tagezi> нет, он объявление функции
<dimm> ^DEMOSS^,  //whois dimm
<dimm> ^DEMOSS^,  /whois dimm
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> Я тоже Дима
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: привет Бро
<tagezi> andrex: спишь?
<yurikoles>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-26
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> утры
<tagezi> всем привет
<|cub|> привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<punkoivan> хм, живой :)
<punkoivan> превед.
<Haron> ты сомневался?
<punkoivan> йеп
<Haron> ))
<SergeyIT> чат убунту ... населен ботами
<punkoivan> поддержки нет, манов нет?
<Haron> так ты тоже, выходит, бот? О_о
<tagezi> Полезных ископаемых нет. Воды нет. Растительности нет. Населена роботами.
<tagezi> (c)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> планета шелезяка
<punkoivan> как часто тут что-то спрашивают? :)
<tagezi> раз в 4 минуты примерно
<Haron> :D
<punkoivan> :)
<punkoivan> я в некоторіх чатах ответа за 5 дней так и не дождался.
<punkoivan> а у нас на сайте даже ман обновлён, круто.
<Haron> не там спрашивал )))
<snql> тебе сначала в любом случае предложат поставить кальку, а только потом помогут
<SergeyIT> здесь и лет 10 ждать можно
<SergeyIT> а потом скажут - в первой строчке в гугле ответ
<tagezi> нет сложности поставить кальку.. намазиваешь эпокситкой, и через часов 8 можно ставить :)
<punkoivan> какую кальку?
<punkoivan> слишком я молодой для ваших шуток :(
<tagezi> да он фанат недогенты
<punkoivan> а.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: через 8 часов в эпоксидке ты ничего ставить не сможешь))
<punkoivan> когда-то тыкал
<tagezi> она сдачи дала?
<punkoivan> ну почему, что до тго, как намазывалось эпоксидкой поставилось, то стоять и будет:)
<punkoivan> Дала, но я оказался сильнее.
<tagezi> напал на беззащитную, и силой хвастается :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это признание? Офицер, оформляйте
<punkoivan> Нифигасебе беззащитная.
<SergeyIT> все равно - оформляйте
<Haron> тапком его, тапком!
<tagezi> так и на тапки можно разориться, если в каждого тапком запускать :)
<SergeyIT> и этого в кутузку - за подстречательство
<Haron> ну-ну )))
<tagezi> так, дети.. пойду я дальше ботоводить... помойку нужно разгребать
<SergeyIT> кстати, для хорошего дела и тапка не жалко
<Haron> мне тапка никогда не жалко
<Haron> для любого дела
<SergeyIT> а вот с этого места поподробнее..
<Haron> дык куда уж подробнее
<andrex> кому тапкой?
<andrex> Haron: привет
<Haron> Привет
<andrex> а что там с доками то у нас?
<andrex> они какието стграшные местами и старые)
<Haron> да вроде всё в порядке
<andrex> ну я про вики
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.stihi.ru/pics/2014/01/15/6041.jpg  с тапочкой так тоже можно
<Haron> если есть время и желание - можешь подновить
<andrex> да иногда занимаюсь когда вижу
<Haron> ну и славно
<andrex> но раньше же вроде были спец человеки для этого, которые обязаны были какбы держать вики в более менее нормальном состоянии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думается все исключительно добровольно, без обязаловки
<andrex> нуу походу так щас
<Haron> так и раньше всё было добровольно
<tagezi> всегда всё добровольно...
<tagezi> ух уж эти добровольцы :(
<andrex> раньше было добровольно ну и была комманда которая этим специально занималась если мой склероз меня не подводит))
<Haron> я бы не назвал это командой
<Haron> там в основном san-alex да Маламут писали
<Haron> ну и добровольцы
<andrex> понятно
<tagezi> проблема кадров всегда существует
<tagezi> не понятно как арч такую вики отгрохал только
<snql> на арче все мозги сейчас сидят просто
<Haron> есть, конечно, на форуме такая категория пользователей, как "Редакторы" - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=groups;area=viewgroups;sa=members;group=13
<snql> креативные
<Haron> но активный остался только один - Пользователь
<andrex> эм
<andrex> они вымери свсем
<andrex> набирать наверное нужно свежих
<Haron> ну почему же совсем? иногда подают признаки жизни )))
<andrex> а то сидят во всяких беседках ток разводят, лучшеб в паолезное русло переводили энергию))
<Haron> предлагай кандидатов
<andrex> нуу я даже фз, на форуме можно понаблюдать за кемто
<tagezi> добровольно-обязанные будут :)
<Haron> мы и на модераторские-то посты еле-еле народу наскребли
<andrex> либо создать тему набора кандидатов, с перечнем качеств
<andrex> чтоб не абы кто
<andrex> угу видел
<Haron> ага, только "не абы кто" почему-то не хотят на себя взваливать дополнительную ответственность
<andrex> нада с арча переманивать)
<andrex> там доки хорошо пишут ;D
<Haron> ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<Haron> с арча? щаз!
<RUstorm> Ого, а я и не знал что чат есть
<Haron> тут наоборот с бубно-форума на арч перебираются, а ты говоришь...
<tagezi> с добрым утром
<Haron> с разморозкой )))
<snql> когда проснулся, тогда и утро))
<punkoivan> я пишу статьи по мере сил и времени в вики.
<snql> :D
<punkoivan> аж одну написал :)
<punkoivan> планиурю еще, но со временем туго.
<Haron> лиха беда начало
<andrex> да все так
<punkoivan> Я щас с фряхой долбусь.
<andrex> у всех работа итд
<tagezi> угу, и куча енотов
<andrex> ага у некоторых ваще одни еноты
<Haron> а как же хомячки?
<snql> в убунте можно откатить систему к первоначальному состоянию?
<snql> выпилив все пакеты кроме базовых
<tagezi> установка называется :)
<andrex> да выпиливать все долго
<snql> должна же быть волшебная команда в консоли
<snql> это же user-friendly дистрибутив
<andrex> хотя можно взять список пакетов установленных и список пакетов базовых и выпилить список базовых из установленых и снести все оставшееся
<snql> или большая красная кнопка в настройках
<andrex> синаптик в помощ
<andrex> он вроде умеет сохранять это все
<SergeyIT> а как насчет обновлений? Оставлять?
<andrex> а куды они денутся то)
<andrex> Haron: инк приходил спрашивал кто придумал про донат )) видать письмо пришло на почту ему)
<Haron> разговор об этом давно шёл
<Haron> пробовали набрать денег рекламой, но там очень долго
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> кста видео инструкции когдато пилились, загнулись чтоли?
<andrex> я ктому что можно было со временем монетизацию на ютубище включить и был бы какойто доход)
<Haron> давно уже новых никто не делает
<andrex> фигово
<Haron> сейчас на первом месте - переезд, всё остальное потом
<andrex> убунта становится не популярной) перемудрили они
<Haron> просто много форков появилось, всякие минты, элементари etc
<Haron> но с вопросами всё-равно идут на бубно-форум
<andrex> ага причем не ток по бунте
<tagezi> ну вот их и нужно напрягать
<Haron> а толку их напрягать?
<andrex> но и контингент пользователей у ней стал какойто слишком виндузятский
<Haron> ну напишет минтовод ман, а он на оригинальном бубне не работает
<tagezi> да они там только иконки меняют.. чоо он работать то не будет?
<Haron> а как ты хотел - это обратная сторона популярности
<tagezi> да просто все говорят что СПО бесплатно.. вот и набежали халявщики
<andrex> недавно буквально тему видел, чел логин с хостом вводил в логин в tty
<Haron> tagezi: не только, некоторые системные файлы и конфиги тоже
<tagezi> ну, может.. я особо не копал Минт, мне в падлу было раскапывать особо
<Haron> andrex: меня это тоже улыбнуло
<Haron> особенно с учётом того, что он далеко не новичок
<Haron> на форуме не первый день
<andrex> ну писатель че)
<punkoivan> а кто это был?
<andrex> приходят и думают что все просто) ничего изучать ненужно все и так по полкам разложат, и подумают за них
<Haron> а что касается минта, то я помню случай, когда долго и безуспешно пытались помочь новичку, но ни один способ не срабатывал, а потом оказалось, что у него минт и там это надо делать по-другому
<andrex> или даже погуглят
<Haron> так оно и есть
<Haron> к сожалению
<andrex> snql: че как там дамочка с бунтой?
<andrex> которой всеравно что за винда))
<snql> не дала
<snql> просто спасибо сказала и пользуется
<tagezi> недамочка :)
<andrex> нуу это трагедия
<SergeyIT> разворчались...
<tagezi> бубнилка
<Haron> punkoivan: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=282342.msg2223780#msg2223780
<Haron> Ubuбнилка )))
<snql> andrex, http://cs8.pikabu.ru/post_img/big/2016/09/23/9/1474641292174525274.png
<SergeyIT> тогда уж -лубубнилка )
<snql> ну как к такому придраться обычному блондину
<andrex> snql: нуу под вий можно помоему и по лучше заточить особенно кеды то под 10й или 7 й
<snql> это пример. скрин не мой
<tagezi> виджиты нужно блочить, а то снесёт чтонибудь
<snql> они помнят старую винду, после получают такую же, но уже линукс с похожей темой
<andrex> O_o вмварь?
<andrex> вбокс
<andrex> нафиг ей все это))
<tagezi> вообще, подсаживать селовека на СПО - это плохая идея..
<snql> andrex, см выше
<tagezi> чел должен дорасти до этого сам..
<snql> вы не представляете насколько меньше проблем становится. система стабильная. они ничего сами не обновляют
<snql> и сломать не могут
<tagezi> а иначе появляются еноты, которые только кровь портят, и мешают дела делать
<andrex> ну я обычно если пересаживаю говорю что буду пересаживать ну и если не согласен то не делаю, либо второй системой
<andrex> но пока никто не вернулся на винду
<tagezi> угу, а потом у других появляются проблемы.. приходят вот такие "новячки" и мозги выносят
<andrex> ком с виндой даш начинается, мол шрифты не такие видно фигово
<andrex> а я сам поддерживаю
<andrex> если трабл какой
<Haron> имхо, если человек сам не_может/не_хочет устанавливать линух, значит линух не для него! и нечего ему навязывать! себе дороже выйдет
<andrex> там часть людей даже не знают что есть сообщество то)
<andrex> в возрасте
<snql>  если человек сам не_может/не_хочет устанавливать винду, значит винда не для него! и нечего ему навязывать! себе дороже выйдет
<|cub|> на десктопе - я возвращался
<andrex> да вобще комп не для него
<Haron> это не ко мне, а к майкам!
<andrex> пусть дома сидит книжки читает
<Haron> вполне годное решение
<andrex> я на работе отпраляю на обучение сли не шарит человек
<andrex> правда пару уволить пришлось
<andrex> ибо не учились нифига
<andrex> придет на курсы и спит)
<Haron> если у человека нет желания включать мозги, то ты его не заставишь
<tagezi> некоторым включать нечего
<Haron> и это верно
<tagezi> но им отказывают в инвалидности :(
<andrex> а у нас с отделом кадров нада чето делать раз таких пропускают
<andrex> секретарь типо в ворде екселе ни бумбум
<snql> бухгалтера и ОК это отдельная секта
<snql> к ним нужен отдельный подход
<snql> без кровушки увы не выйдет
<Haron> ага, много отдел кадров наделает, если это кум/сват/брат/жена/любовница хозяина
<andrex> нууу мб
<andrex> да там вобще анкетирование гребаное)
<andrex> убил бы будь моя воля)
<Haron> добрый ты )))
<andrex> бывает)
<tagezi> угу, бухи и секретари - это отдельная песня.. поэтому туда и берут умные люди программистов и информатиков
<tagezi> а не недоучек 9 классов + коридор
<andrex> нуу у госконторы денех нет чтоб всюду брать прогеров)
<tagezi> ну поэтому в гос структурах и ходит миф что эксель врёт
<tagezi> никогда этого не забуду: "Мы всё на калькуляторах проверяем, потому что эксель врёт"
<andrex> минфин так вобще грозится урезать зп по самое небалуйся в декабре
<andrex> ну типо как у медведева) денег нет но вы там держитесь итд итп
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: бу!
<andrex> аа он дропнутый
<andrex> @voice ^DEMOSS^
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: глаголь
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: дано небыло ник стерли
<^DEMOSS^> Привет ребята )
<^DEMOSS^> vidno ili abrakadabra ?
<andrex> видно
<^DEMOSS^> Отлично :)
<tagezi> слишко давно
<tagezi> память тоже подтёрли, видимо
<^DEMOSS^> Дооо. Семья, ипотека, проектики
<^DEMOSS^> Настраивать начал тут apache+nginx  - все забыл :) - еле-еле отыскал-вспомнил про debian.pro (блог inkvizitor68sl)
<^DEMOSS^> а у него инфа по nginx.conf устарела ))
<^DEMOSS^> Хотел пожаловаться ему, что запустил апдейты )
<^DEMOSS^> !whois inkvizitor68sl
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: tagezi: Как ваши дела? Есть новости ?)
<andrex> норм, новости, пойду поем и спать
<^DEMOSS^> ого. у меня только 15.00
<punkoivan> а у меня 14.53 всего.
<^DEMOSS^> Ну. бон аппети и спокойной ночи ))
<punkoivan> но некоторім чтоб спать не нужна ночь :)
<punkoivan> Смачного.
<punkoivan> А вы тут давно уже тусуетесь, как я понимаю?
<^DEMOSS^> punkoivan: это да) Я раньше и днем неплохо спал...
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты рано сегодня
<^DEMOSS^> Пока не нашел свою вторую половинку 0
<andrex> завтра в казначейство пилить с утра доки забирать
<^DEMOSS^> punkoivan: да, я тут с .... 2008 года чтли
<andrex> упало счастье на мою голову
<tagezi> ну, удачи тебе :)
<|cub|> 14:53... где-то рядом)
<punkoivan> круто.
<Haron> ладно, с вами хорошо, но нужно трудиться, потом как-нибудь ещё заскочу
<Haron> всем пока!
<^DEMOSS^> Пока
<^DEMOSS^> |cub|: tagezi:  вы случаем на С не прожите?
<|cub|> ^DEMOSS^, случаем нет
<SergeyIT> на С не прожат, а кодят
<|cub|> а маны не курят, а читают?
<SergeyIT> наоборот
<punkoivan> :-D
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: дарова )
<SergeyIT> привет )
<^DEMOSS^> Сколько зим, сколько лет )
<SergeyIT> и не говори (
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: а я помню. Я у тебя в прошлый раз спрашивал 0
<^DEMOSS^> год назад вроде :))
<SergeyIT> и что я  ответил?
<^DEMOSS^> не помню. Вроде кодишь
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: не, в данный момент только питон
<tagezi> и только скрипты для бота
<SergeyIT> последнее время не кодю (
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: питон то конечно хорошо. но мне надо закодить микроконтроллер :(
 * tagezi нужно освежить память по си и с++
<tagezi> у меня отобрали игрушку
<tagezi> сказали что математикам она нужнее.. так что я не знаю, когда теперь мк буду кодить
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: да. Си полезен. Я сраный железякер. Могу плату развести и вытравить, напоять всё - а вот закодить более-менее контроллер - тут у меня ступок, как будто первый раз таблицу умножения вижу.
<SergeyIT> железячник и кодер в одном флаконе - это раздвоение личности
<tagezi> ну, там же вроде всё просто.. назначаешь интерфейсы и потом их юзаешь
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: о, так ты МК уже кодил?
<tagezi> не, яже говорю.. отобрали
<^DEMOSS^> STM? Arduino? Ti ?
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Что за МК был ?
<tagezi> жена в MIT курс по автоматизированому контролю проходила, мы купили ей, я помог железо собрать, ПО настроить, но пока она проходила, я не трогал ничего
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: Согласен
<tagezi> а потом она забрала.. сказала что математикам нужно для фазиконтролеров
<tagezi> ну, я только так, немного одним глазком глянул, а практики не имел
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: Я пока разводку плат и согласование RF учил и делал - забыл и то, что по Си успел выучить частично
<tagezi> ардуино
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: ты быстро вникаешь в МК ?
<tagezi> эм.. "быстро" это относительно.. я могу прогить любую штуку, на любом языке.. даже на эзотерических... но я бы не сказал что быстро
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Если бы у тебя было желание и время на программирование мк и перефирии я мог бы купить тебе МК\платы\датчики\дисплеи\провода
<tagezi> я прикладник, решаю конкретные задачи... абстрактное мышление у меня почти на нуле
<tagezi> не, нет времени
<^DEMOSS^> Я бы поставил тебе конкрутную задачу. Например вычислить скорость по вращению колеса зная диаметр колеса
<tagezi> я сам могу купить, купить не проблема
<tagezi> так там алгебра а не программирование
<tagezi> и потом, в гугле есть примеры на такое.. это самое начало мк
<tagezi> на ардуину точно есть
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: у тебя какой мк?
<^DEMOSS^> stm32
<^DEMOSS^> фишка в том, что рассчетов и корректировок много. У меня еще 9D кристалл, который 100 раз в секунду шлет кучу замеров
<^DEMOSS^> GNSS модуль
<snql> о никого еще не забанили
<^DEMOSS^> информация с датчиков автомобиля... Все это надо компоновать и слать в android
<^DEMOSS^> Точнее слать в linux среду для обработки. Хоть в ubuntu )
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> не, точно не
<andrex> snql: а зачем?
<andrex> [Green]: привет
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: это долго и мутарно... явно не на пару дней, покрайне мере для меня
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: ну, для меня эти сроки умнож на 100
<tagezi> лучше будет найти кодера специализирующегося на этом, многих вещей можно будет избежать
<^DEMOSS^> Пытался
<^DEMOSS^> Ребята сразу ставят ценник в 5к за задачу
<^DEMOSS^> а у меня целый проект
<tagezi> ну, там задача не тривиальная.. это не просто посчитать пройденый маршрут
<^DEMOSS^> а финансирую его со своего кармана. Со своей зарплаты. И постоянно получаю втыки от второй половинки за каждую партию "свеженького железа"
<snql> @voice andrex
<snql> правила, правила
<tagezi> найди студентов.. они берут меньше, а им практика... за бумажку может сделают.. но потом будешь блох ловить в их коде
<tagezi> @voice snql
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Нет, ну почему. 9dof + датчики на колесах+ GNSS моуль = точное построение маршрута. Информация тут же передается в бортовой компьютер на Убунте и убунта рисует маршрут и графики
<^DEMOSS^> если ты понимаешь о чем я :))
<tagezi> да я понимаю о чем ты, и понимаю, что эту задачу не смогу реализовать, так как у меня мало того что железокритенизм, так ещё и практики почти нет
<tagezi> а нафига тебе дополнительные датчики? у тебя моторы что не шаговые?
 * tagezi ушёл дальше разгребать
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: У меня моторы дизельные и бензиновые :)
<tagezi> )
<andrex> snql: еще раз и мут) злостный ты наш
 * andrex ушол
<MishaRushi> Есть из русских кто?
<snql> andrex, я тогда убунту снесу с горя
<MishaRushi> ))
<tagezi> MishaRushi: нет
<MishaRushi> вопрос можно
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<punkoivan> какой милый бот.
<MishaRushi> утсановил spark deb, далее потом снес через apt purge нов  меню даш остался ярылк, в  апликашионс его нет, в домашней директории тоже почистил от конфигов
<MishaRushi> где еще можно поискать?
<punkoivan> хрен его знает. А просто ярлык оттуда убрать нельзя?
<punkoivan> тут мало спецов по юнити, кмк :)
<tagezi> тут даже по убунту мало, к сожалению
<snql> есть же ##ubuntu вроде, гугл транслейт и гоу
<MishaRushi> единственное что еще смущало конечно, у спарка хоть и с деб сатвил пакета, интерфейс был виндовый, но в директории вайна вроде не нашел
<tagezi> MishaRushi: Apache Spark?
<punkoivan> на убунтячем канале щас 1.5 к народу.
<MishaRushi> https://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/spark/  для общения чат
<punkoivan> #ubuntu
<MishaRushi> Нашел
<snql> tagezi, а чего у парня автовойс при входе?
<tagezi> потомучто через вэб сидит
<snql> tagezi, чем я андрекса так обидел что он пугает меня мутом? все из-за арча?
<tagezi> нет, за попытку управляь ботом
<tagezi> так, а кто помнит название компьютера основанного на процессоре с нечеткой логикой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> великий вычислитель. Тот который ответил 42
<tagezi> эм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnKOCWve110
<SlickkyRickky> Здарова народ!
<SlickkyRickky> Есть тут кто?
<snql> Он ушел, так и не узнав что мы тут
<tagezi> скартетью дорога :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-27
<aleksei`> утра
<CrazyDimson>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD E1-1200 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,17GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 50,5% free ** Disk: Total: 283,8GiB, 77,0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co.,
<CrazyDimson> Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 48m 56s **
<tagezi> утра всем
<CrazyDimson> Привет
<punkoivan> +
<andrex> -
<SergeyIT> +
<punkoivan> =
<punkoivan> Что за странные шифры, гсопода?
<andrex> хде?
<snql> 0LHRg9C00YPRidC10LUg0LfQsCDQv9C70LDQstCw0Y7RidC40LzQuCDRgNC10LvQuNC30LDQvNC4
<snql> !
<andrex> snql: исправляй
<StayaSinic> не пытайтесь ничего изменить! (ваш друг)
<elebe> оч здорово
<Viktoor> s
<Viktoor> weechat test
<SergeyIT> не прошел
<Viktoor> Всмысле?
<SergeyIT> в полном смысле
<alex____> привет
<punkoivan> +
<alex____> зашел просто посмотреть что да как
<snql> alex____, вопрос можно, все тут
<Viktoor_> d
<punkoivan> O_o
<tagezi> да это постоянно
<andrex> нуу тут както один ходил
<andrex> зайдет поздаровается выйдет
<andrex> назвали ботом
<andrex> стал плакать на форуме
<tagezi> да, помню.. но его вроде тогда ещё и кикнули
<andrex> угу
<andrex> дак он еще стоял на своем что он умный такой)
<andrex> но перед те как кикнуть он чето ляпнул
<andrex> а потом уже артус его выкинул
<tagezi> да, ляпнул :)
<andrex> я ваще не помню даже почему я с ним решил войти в беседу на форуме ибо тему он создал ваще в левом месте а ссылку кинул только куда нада
<andrex> ито блин огрызался и брыкался орал мол выпились с темы)
<tagezi> да там по логам было видно всё
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ну я пытался его  ткнуть а потом забил
<andrex> я вот че подумал. какого фига интелу понадобилось юзать 2 разных драйвера для разных адач) без i965 не работает 3д без i915 тормоза во всех плеерах на предмет видео)
<tagezi> а я что? я не чо, сижу примус починяю :)
<andrex> починяй починяй
<andrex> я ваще просто подумал всух
<tagezi> кстати, а что, оба модуля не грузяться?
<andrex> у меня нет модулей)
<tagezi> ну собирай тогда всё в кучу :)
<andrex> нафиг
<andrex> драйвер в ядре есть я просто флагами в меса кручу
<andrex> а ннет 1 модуль есть) аито потому что в ядре нет его)
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ % lsmod
<andrex> Module                  Size  Used by
<andrex> vhba                   20480  0
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ %
<tagezi> кстати, а почему у линуха ядро называется монолитным если там возможна модульная компановка? :)
<andrex> фз
<andrex> видимо потому что основной кусок всеравно цельный
<andrex> да и хоть кто то там орал что монолиты устарели всеравно модульность не секюрно)
<tagezi> кто это там арал?
<andrex> а какойто чебурек из minix чтоли
<andrex> в итоге нет миникса)
<tagezi> да он и не нужен
<tagezi> это как Весна, клёвая, но нахрен никому не нужна :)
<andrex> а то что говорят если рухнет что то в моноите то рухнет все ядро
<andrex> для модуля это тоже актуально)
<tagezi> выньь модульность не спасала :)
<andrex> разве только дебажить легче вот и все
<andrex> аа вынь ваще вынь графику с ядра выпилить не могут с 90х годов
<andrex> а все потому что не пилят а лотают ток костылями с изолентой и на соплях
<andrex> в никсе наверное по кривости может сравнится тока ксорг
<UNIm95> Народ
<UNIm95> Меня сплитует?
<UNIm95> Или у меня косяки с инетом?
<SergeyIT> у  всех косяки с иркой - осень - обострение
<Sergey_IT> бон суар
<grandFO> Привет всем.
<Sergey_IT> заноси
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
<punkoivan> всем превед.
<tagezi> утра всем
<punkoivan> у нас тут филиал Храма ? :)
<|cub|> ребят, а не было такого что залогинится может только рут, а остальным пользователям "Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied" ?
<punkoivan> я где-то видел такую проблему, не помню.
<punkoivan> система точно деб ?
<|cub|> точно
<punkoivan> а права на /bin/bash какие?
<punkoivan> как я понимаю, то логинишься через консоль?
<|cub|> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<|cub|> да. через нее
<tagezi> что-то  ты сломал.. в убунте нет пользователя рут
<punkoivan> а нелзя включить в процессе установки чтоль?
<tagezi> помоему уже давно нет.. хотя я уже могу не помнить
<|cub|> https://nopaste.me/view/f521be53
<|cub|> а под кем я тогда сижу?
<tagezi> ну, под рутом.. просто вот как ты туда добрался
<|cub|> sudo -s ага)
<tagezi> в убунте, первый пользователь имеет права рута
<|cub|> минимум в 14.04 lts он еще есть, к 16.04 рабочему нет доступа проверить
<tagezi> незнаю, когда была убунта, у меня небыло рута, никогда
<punkoivan> погоди, раз ты sudo -s сделал....
<punkoivan> то под ккаим юзхером ті віполнил єту команду?
<punkoivan> О_о
<|cub|> я по привычке когда засетапил систему сделал пароль для рута, в итоге только им и могу залогинитья
<tagezi> @devoice snql
<tagezi> ну, сиди и разгрубай теперь, выдавай всем права и привелегии
<tagezi> самая глупая идуя в убунте которая могла прийти
<|cub|> самая глупая идея была поставить iredmail
<|cub|> с какого-то перепугу установочный скрипт поменял права
<|cub|> chmod всех спас
<punkoivan> Ну и хорошо :)
<|cub|> tagezi, к слову про самую глупую идею. Вот есть такая ситуация, логинится можешь только рутом, физического доступа к серверу у тебя нет, а пофиксить надо. Пароля рута (если б не установил) я не знал бы. Как быть?
<|cub|> не то слово( иначе пришлось бы в офис ломиться
<tagezi> не понял... если ты систему не ставил, значит она не для тебя.. если её для тебя поставили, то тебе дали пользователя и права этому пользователю, вот через него и ломишься
<|cub|> систему ставил я
<tagezi> и вообще.. рут, это пользователь у которого особые привелегии, а конкретно, он может почти всё в системе... эти права, можно (есть возможность) выдать любому пользователю в системе
<tagezi> другое дело, что разделение прав сделано для безопасности в системе... и в убунту, пользователя рут как такового несущетвет, есть возможность повысить свои права
<tagezi> судо как раз и делает по умолчанию последнее
<|cub|> почему я могу установить ему пароль, если его не существует?
<tagezi> ну, обладая правми рута, ты можешь ломать систему сколько твоей душе будет угодно, наверное по этому
<|cub|> хорошо, тогда скажи мне пожалуйста, как в recovery mode возможно загрузиться под рутом, если пользователя в системе нет?
<tagezi> вы спрашиваете? Зебра ответить не может
<tagezi> (с)
<|cub|> могу ее как ломать так и чинить ;-)
<|cub|> я тебе о том, что в системе пользователь есть пользователь root. Другой момент что ты не можешь им залогиниться, поскольку изначально не знаешь его пароля, даже если ты ставил систему с нуля.
<|cub|> Первыми, кажется, такое начали делать в яблочных осях
<|cub|> tagezi, а вот интересно. К примеру поставил ты систему, создал пользователя ubuntu и разрешил ему работать с sudo. Скачал вроде приличный софт, запустил его установку sudo install.sh и после обновления ядра обнаруживаешь что не можешь залогиниться под пользователем ubunt
<|cub|> почему после обновления - потому что тогда ребутнул)
<|cub|> при логине под пользователем ubuntu выдает "Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied"
<SergeyIT> приличный софт систему не ломает
<|cub|> именно потому написал "вроде")
<|cub|> я не думал что из-за iredmail у меня будет такая вот ситуация
<SergeyIT> разбери, что там install.sh делает
<punkoivan> так это скрипт, смотреть надо.
<|cub|> больше вручную я там ничего не ставил, так что думаю это всё же он
<|cub|> punkoivan, он еще с полтора десятка запускает которые в директории, и по ним всем проходиться займет время, которое можешь потратить на воскрешение системы
<SergeyIT> ....и потом снова запустить этот файл?
<SergeyIT> у попа была собака...
<|cub|> не) свят свят свят)
<punkoivan> :)
<andrex> в безопасный режим или как его либо чрут и чинить что поломало там
<andrex> ваще нефиг непонятные скрипты пулять
<andrex> там либо права либо файл весь поломало)
<andrex> я про баш)
<SergeyIT> так русская рулетка же ;)
<|cub|> andrex, так кто бы мог подумать что iredmail все поламает. Вроде приятная хрень "все в одном"
<|cub|> там права в итоге оказались
<andrex> блин а че этой полезной фигни нет в ппа?
<andrex> и чем то что есть из почтовых серверов в репах не устроило?
<|cub|> лениво было настраивать связку самому)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> !тест
<punkoivan> тест
<ubuntuhelp> punkoivan, Есть контакт.
<punkoivan> ?
<punkoivan> о, прикольно.
<punkoivan> тест
<ubuntuhelp> punkoivan, Есть контакт.
<punkoivan> Тест
<punkoivan> ТЕСТ
<punkoivan> понятно :)
<tagezi> @voice punkoivan
<tagezi> следующий раз бан схлопочешь
<punkoivan> ок
<punkoivan> а что єт такое вообще?
<tagezi> эта команда сделана для проверки связи, а не для баловства
<punkoivan> Я проверял на регистр.
<punkoivan> Больш не буду.
<tagezi> если зашёл и не понимаешь слышно тебя или нет, или нужно проверить кодироваку
<punkoivan> я имею ввиду что такое mode +v
<tagezi> на этом канале предупреждение
<punkoivan> Это в манах есть? Можно почитать? или зависит от канала?
<tagezi> от канала
<tagezi> настройки канала делает создатель, у некоторых свои примбамбасы.. на некоторых каналах люди получают админа если дать войс
<tagezi> а это просто из-за того что человек через вебинтерфейс зашёл :)
<andrex> тагезя разбуянился)
<tagezi> угу, ща ещё шоколадку съем и вообще в разгул пойду :)
<SergeyIT> не ешь шоколадку... админом станешь
<punkoivan> раньше пиво пили, чтоб админом стать, сейчас шоколадки есть начали...
<punkoivan>  tagezi, спасибо за пояснение.
<masters> Товарищи, куда копать, имеется недоноут asus eeepc 1001pxd, проблема в том что нет звука в встроенном динамике, в наушниках есть, под виндой звук и там и там есть, под xubuntu нету...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шоколадка с хмелем
<punkoivan> попробуй поставить себе pavocontrol и там пощёлкать.
<punkoivan> я использую эту хрень, она удобная.
<punkoivan> masters, ^
<punkoivan> pavucontrol
<masters> punkoivan: уже пробовал..там всё нормально..и показывает что звук идёт..но звука нет
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-29
<punkoivan> преаед.
<aleksei`> утра всем
<snql> доброе утро
<tagezi> доброе
<tagezi_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi_, Fail!
<Lagman_> hi all
<Lagman_> .учше
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-30
<snql> так вроде обновился, кота покормил. теперь можно и поспать
<aleksei`> утра
<YY_Bozhinsky> Evil? .ми шокирован. Не узнаёт милую, добрую Светик! Светлана, ты решила перейти "на сторону Тьмы"? Но почему!?
<evilgry> привет :)
<YY_Bozhinsky> evilgry: :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> evil dark theme gtk3
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> evilgry: привет, пропажа :)
<evilgry> привет
<markmx> Други убунтисты, помогите вот с чем, в домене прописана CNAME в виде mail.domain.com CNAME mail.mailserver.com
<markmx> то есть при заходе по mail.domain.com я буду редиректится на мейловый сервис
<markmx> Но на данный момент апачик перехватывает или не знаю как назвать, в общем он перехватывает и я оказываюсь средирекченным на  domain.com
<markmx> а хотелось бы как задумано
<Alex_____> Привет. Как в Ubuntu 16.04 поменять шаг регулировки колесиком мыши
<Alex_____> Уровня громкости
<ro_> привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в логах есть http://paste.ubuntu.com/23256479/ но wifi работает, через нее сижу
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-01
<tagezi> утра всем
<as_> hello
<ro_> Привет! Коллеги, как изменить шрифт (и размер) в TTYn?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-02
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> у меня какойто косяк с LO
<UNIm95> При этом я воспользуюсь приёмом обычного юзера: я не трогал. Оно само
<UNIm95> Сейчас при открытии окна LO элементы меню и прочего отрисовываются по-порядку с задержкой 0.2-0.4 секунды
<tagezi> версия какая?
<UNIm95> То есть: Пункт меню Файл +0.3 сек Правка + 0.3сек
<UNIm95> 4,3
<tagezi> но там нет изменений
<UNIm95> Вчера так же пользовался и этого небыло
<tagezi> эта версия уже давно не поддерживается
<UNIm95> Подожди. Они встроили что-то вроде принуждения юзера к апдейту?
<tagezi> я не знаю.. нужно смотртеть что в компе твориться...
<tagezi> нет, никто не принуждает.. просто версия поддерживается около года, потом для неё перестают выходить обновы
<tagezi> ты на своём старом ноуте уго юзаешь?
<tagezi> его*
<tagezi> https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102915
<tagezi> команда дизайна просто мудаки
<tagezi> иногда ощущение, что они вообще не понимают как используют офис
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, из простого, я думаю что, возможно, у тебя свапится сильно
<tagezi> у меня такие задержки бывают когда я компилирую что-то, или работаю с очень большими документами или их много очень..
<tagezi> в первом случае просто времени процессора не хватает, во втором нужно время чтобы их свапа вернуть инфу
<UNIm95> 8 гб рам, занято 3 vm.swappines настроен на 15%
<UNIm95> Проц находится на минимальной частоте
<UNIm95> с ондемандом
<tagezi> ну, тогда я не знаю.. это точно не ЛО, тут что-то в системе в целом (железо, ПО), а мозгов на такое у меня маловато
<tagezi> это только в ЛО происходит?
<UNIm95> Только ЛО
<UNIm95> Причем только при ЛО Процессор переходит на 2,53ГГц
<UNIm95> Вот когда ЛО рендерит вся система подвисает
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты вчера обновлялся?
<UNIm95> да
<UNIm95> и систему ребутил
<tagezi> может в этом дело?
<UNIm95> до этого месяц аптайма.
<UNIm95> Тогда почему косячит только ЛО?
<UNIm95> А все остальное работает как обычно?
<tagezi> из-за vcl может быть..
<UNIm95> о_О
<UNIm95> Чего?
<tagezi> нужно смотреть что обновилось
<UNIm95> Как так-то?
<UNIm95> Да не вопрос
<UNIm95> Снесу vlc
<tagezi> не сноси
<UNIm95> Стоп
<UNIm95> tagezi: косяк в стиме
<UNIm95> закрыл его
<UNIm95> и лаги прекратились
<UNIm95> Что за нафиг?
<tagezi> и в чем был косяк?
<tagezi> vcl - это библиотека отрисовки в ООо и его форках, прокладка между видеокартой и графическим интерфейсом
<UNIm95> Да хз в чем косяк
<UNIm95> Стим закрыл
<UNIm95> все заработало нормально
<tagezi> игрушки зло :)
<tagezi> https://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/VCL
<UNIm95> tagezi: могу порекомендовать World of Guns: guns disassembly Очеть медетативная штука
<UNIm95> Очень*
<tagezi> да я почти не играю.. так иногда Парафозики или оэлиту, когда ничего больше делать не могу, а отдахнуть нужно
<UNIm95> tagezi: Эта игрушка о сборке/разборке оружия
<UNIm95> Там нет ничего сложного в игровом процессе
<tagezi> мне не очень нравиться руки ломать :))
<UNIm95> Ты мне всю жизнь вспоминать перелом руки будешь?
<tagezi> :))
 * UNIm95 Доволен как слон
<UNIm95> У меня теперь есть корпус bitfenix prodigy
<UNIm95> Черный
<UNIm95> для mini-ITX
<tagezi> и зачем тебе мини?
<tagezi> туда же ничего не поставить нормально
<tagezi> е
<UNIm95> tagezi: я видимо не говорил. У меня мой ноут сдох. Видюха сдохла. Однако проц, память работали
<UNIm95> я по-быстрому купил себе mini-ITX под ноутбучный проц
<tagezi> так мам форм фактор разный же
<tagezi> там*
<UNIm95> и воткнул все серверный корпус
<UNIm95> он по высоте примерно метр
<tagezi> метровый ноут? :)
<tagezi> ты монитор на корпус повесил?:)
<UNIm95> Нет серверный корпус с mini-ITX платой
<UNIm95> А теперь будет все торчать в таком красавце: https://www.bitfenix.com/img/products_images/631.png?0
<tagezi> о, ручки для переноса есть :))
<UNIm95> Так я о чем! + Вроде 7 мест под винчестеры: 2 2,5 5 3,5
<tagezi> зачем тебе 7 то? ьам 14 теробайт можно воткнуть
<tagezi> там*
<UNIm95> 28
<tagezi> ы.. я от жизни отстал значит
<UNIm95> но у меня просто дикая вещица будет
<UNIm95> в этом корпусе довольно слабая и тихая.
<UNIm95> а в серверном 2 XeonE5
<UNIm95> но потом
<UNIm95> Правда я немного отморожен? =)
<UNIm95> Поправочка
<UNIm95> 8 мест
<tagezi> ну, хорошо что ты не пиджак сделал :)
<UNIm95> 3 2.5
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<andrex> че за срач?
<tagezi> ну, пиджак вместо корпуса, чтобы на себе постоянно его таскать :)
<UNIm95> Нафиг? Я не понял этой шутки.
<UNIm95> ей
<UNIm95> нашел еще 2 места под 2.5
<UNIm95> 10 винчестеров
<UNIm95> в такой малютке
<tagezi> у тебя там печка будет
<andrex> да
<andrex> духрвка
<andrex> о
<UNIm95> правда более-менее hotswap только у 5
<tagezi> тебе туда нужно два вентелятора один на вдув, другой на выдув
<andrex> больше
<UNIm95> На фронтальную панель можно 30см вентилятор поместить
<UNIm95> Прошу прощения. Только 23
<tagezi> к двум пысесосам подключить, один вдув другой на выдув.. и картошку печь на выходу второго :)
<tagezi> пылесосам
<andrex> турбину реактивную прицепить)
<andrex> ну или хотябы безонасос))
<UNIm95> Осталось дождаться ссд и винчестеров.
<UNIm95> И комп переедет =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: не могу найти пиджак.. но выглядит приколько.. такой киберпанк :)
<UNIm95> Ок. Ищи
<UNIm95> Я пока отойду.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> знакомый на авите отхватил сервак ibm в 1или 2 юнита
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Сейчас ebay есть бу Е5-26** первого поколения на 8 ядер. За 80 баксов
<UNIm95> А материнки можно и новые на С602 купить
<adskifbiz> давно я тут не был
<adskifbiz> у кого-нибудь есть опыт поднятия сервера на 16.04?
<admin-skif-biz> меня интересует, как правильно доменное имя присобачить. Достаточно ли указать у регистратора намесервера хостинга?
<adskifbiz> что-то я раздваиваюсь
<adskifbiz> спят все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: смысл в том что он отхватил его за половину или треть стоимости
<adskifbiz> а как сделать, чтобы сайт на убунте-сервер 16-04 из Инета был доступен?
<adskifbiz> доменному имени достаточно намесерверы указать?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: те процессоры новыми стоили по 2к американских
<UNIm95> adskifbiz: точнее формулируй
<UNIm95> adskifbiz: Надо у доменного регистратора указать IP сервера, а серверу рассказать что бы от отвечал на имя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: я тебя не понимай
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ты про серваки от IBM за 1/3 стоимости. Я говорю что сейчас уже можно собрать на б\у серверных процессорах мощную машине
<UNIm95> Причем процессоры раз 20 в цене потеряли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну он частично так и сделал
<adskifbiz> Доменный регистратор вебнамес только ns.в виде имени принимает. IP не хочет. Я указал намесервера хостинга, где сервер арендую.т
<adskifbiz> а на сервере вируалхосты поднял. Но пока что-то они на доменное имя не находятся. У меня есть подозрения, что я чайник тупой.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-25
<popolus> ку
<popolus> ребята нужна помощь((
<popolus> живые есть?
<popolus> Всем Привет
<popolus> !nick
<popolus> !nick popolus
<popolus> Есть тут живые
<popolus> ???
<popolus> Ребята поздоровайтесь, дайте знать что тут кто то есть
<popolus> помогите пожалуйста, поменял процессор, система ооочань долго включается
<popolus> точнее сказать не включается
<popolus> начинает грузится если я нажимаю на кнопки на клавиатуре
<popolus> чем быстрее жму тем быстрее грузится((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ядро самосборное? на generic проблем не должно быть
<popolus> генерик..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прокачай скилл typewriter :)
<popolus> был проц 2ядра, стал 4 ксенон
<popolus> причем старый ставлю, всё впорядке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну переустанови ядро, когда загрузится
<popolus> =) я бы не паниковал если бы не был юзвереем
<popolus> с винды совсем недавно слез, чуть меньше пол года)
<popolus> какое ставить, всмысле
<popolus> стоит 4.10.0-35-generic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его и переустанови
<popolus> думаешь проблема решится переустановкой этого же ядра?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проблема скорей решится пересборкой initramfs. но я не помню как, а при установке ядра оно само пересобирает
<popolus> ну я получается уже вбил судо инстал линуксимейд
<popolus> Уже установлен пакет linux-image-4.10.0-35-generic самой новой версии (4.10.0-35.39~16.04.1).
<popolus> yt e; nj htvjdt ltkfnm
<popolus> не уж то ремове делать
<popolus> друг выручай)
<popolus> я нехочу убить и систему и апт
<popolus> друг.. куда ты пропал..
<popolus> я не могу допереть как его переустановить
<popolus> ремове ссыкотно делать
<popolus> помоги
<aleksei`> утра
<popolus> как переустановитьядро
<popolus> Ребята КАК переустановить ядро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в синаптике тыкаешь правой кнопой - переустановить пакет
<popolus> спасиб ща попробую
<popolus> ну я даж не знаю
<popolus> я отметил для повторной установке
<popolus> ну чет я предпалагаю нечего не изменилось
<popolus> ну соответственно обновитьнажал
<popolus> вроде вышло
<popolus> обновляет чёто
<popolus> 20 мб
<popolus> точно ядро
<popolus> спасибо тебе
<popolus> буду речтарт мутить, надеюсь помогло
<popolus> ну кароче не помогло(
<aeifn> Привет. Как запускать unity при помощи startx?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-26
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> ну хоть кто-то не спит )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-27
<tagezi> утра всем
<artemz1> Привет
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> ку
<artus> тест
<SergeyIT> ку-ку
<artus> о, сережа :) привет)
<SergeyIT> :) привет, куда андрекса дел?
<artus> ммм, а что, совсем пропал чтоль? )
<aleksei`> вот я в отпуске был, меня никто не искал )
<linxon> всем привет
<linxon> andrex куда подевался?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-29
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра всем
<odigem> ку
<odigem> как в убунте запустить прогу в отдельных иксах от юзера?
<odigem> просто startx && kodi не хватает прав
<artus> что, совсем всех сожрали? :D
<Sergey_IT> уже похоже и вы...плюнули
<artus> Sergey_IT, сережаа, а ты же тама на сях писал когдато в буйной молодости? :D ну или на подобном ужасе :D я в плане можна тебя потискать на предмет быдлокодерства :D завтра :D чуть-чуть :D
<Sergey_IT> писал когда-то.... но завтра я на юбилей приглашен, так что если послезавтра.... а что за проблема?
<Sergey_IT> да и забывать стал....
<Sergey_IT> последнее, что делал на Си - подправил консольную  игрушку 2048
<Sergey_IT> artus, что молчишь?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-30
<odigem> есь кто?
<Leagnus> все ушли на фронт
<odigem> с кем воюют?
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-24
<Antares> эхххх
<Antares> ....
<Antares> https://vk.com/supergiant
<Antares> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsk868a0qhA #2 Маши - Красное Белое ☯
<|rapidsp|> а кто нибудь знает, у меня гном перехватывает нажатия в вмварном госте. типа альт-таб и т.д.
<|rapidsp|> в остальных ДЕ вроде нет таких проблем
<SergeyIT> в VB можно было галочку поставить чтобы нажатия не перехватывались
<UNIm95> Народ. Кто работал с kerberos? У меня косяк с keytab's ktutil делает рабочие keytab только с слабым шифрованием rc4-hmac.
<UNIm95> Другое шифрование aes256 не работает.
<UNIm95> kinit fail Preauthentication failed while getting initial credentials.
<|rapidsp|> может пакета какогонибудь не хватет?
<UNIm95> |rapidsp|: Вроде все на месте, kinit с юзер+пасс+домен работает
<yokowka> мужчины, добРА!!!! есть ли беседКА рускiй linux??
<SergeyIT> поищи...
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-26
<aleksei`> утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> re
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-27
<aleksei`> утра всем
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-30
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток!
<CHeRuBaEL> Мужики такой вопрос. Установил ubuntu-server 18.04 (до этого 16 стояла), перестал гастнуть монитор при простое, где копать? Иксов конечно и в помине нет.
<andrex> setterm
<CHeRuBaEL> Привет andrex ) копаю, спс )
<thing_> Хай. Долго сидел на xubuntu 14. Поставил kubuntu 18.04 и теперь не испытываю проблемы с редактированием файлов по sftp. Kate открывает, а любимый Geany копирует в ~/.cache, соответственно, сохранить изменения на сервер обратно не выходит. В инете инфа только о GVFS гномовском.
<thing_> Что делать?
<Victor83> Привет всем. Есть кто-нибудь, кто юзает 18.04 и Phpstorm? У меня есть проблема, которая мешает работать в IDE при дебаге. Хочу узнать я один такой или все же это баг Ubuntu/Phpstorm.
<Victor83> Вот ссылка, где показано на видео какой баг я словил. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ionrzHo0hLHzAakwwjTyTvKkwTdG9YvW
<andrex> https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issues/WI тебе сюда
<andrex> и сюда ##phpstorm
<andrex> тут этим никто не пользуюется
<Victor83> Понял, в JetBrains я уже писал, попробую в phpstorm канале
<Victor83> спс
<LelliSteni> А тут есть кто живой?
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex <- спасибо, разобрался, все получилось: 'setterm blank 15' и enjoy :)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-23
<mintdja> можно конечно ) разово. Где-то я видел они вообще на первой
<stas> JohnDoe_71Rus: можно. в чем проблема?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stas: ?
<Sergey_IT> staaaaaaas
<stas> что?
<Sergey_IT> тебя ДжонДо звал
<Sergey_IT> я просто помог ;)
<stas> Sergey_IT: позвал и вышел)
<Sergey_IT> ага )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-25
<qwertuttyty> У кого есть SSD у вас температура в Psensor цифра правильная? У меня для SSD 96С это неправильная цифра. Но для HDD дисков показываются правильная температура.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю кто такой Psensor. есть несколько ssd  дисков. hddtemp показывает верно. но на некоторых ssd физически отсутствует датчик. так что показывает стабильные 40C. или погоду на марсе
<qwertuttyty> https://yandex.ru/search/?text=Psensor&clid=2186618&lr=2&redircnt=1569406241.1  https://www.tecmint.com/psensor-monitors-hardware-temperature-in-linux/
<qwertuttyty> https://yandex.ru/images/search?from=tabbar&text=Psensor
<qwertuttyty> долго они это исправляют пора уже если есть кому https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/1581594
<qwertuttyty> у меня ssd всего год
<qwertuttyty> а убунту мате не основная система основная windows
<qwertuttyty> а в вине всё в порядке с температурой для ssd
<qwertuttyty> 19.10
<qwertuttyty> пытаюсь понять это проблема некоторых ssd или массово.
<qwertuttyty> у меня ъKINGSTON
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотри что http://housecomputer.ru/programs/hddtemp/hddtemp.html показывает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, в убунте еще программа Диски должна показывать смарт и температуры
<SergeyIT> показывает...
<qwertuttyty> какую цифру показывает и где? У меня показывает Psensor да не правильно 96С
<qwertuttyty> по той ссылке что я дал в линукс не правильный смарт для ssd. Windows 194 = temp 36C, 231 = 96 life. Ubuntu 231 = temp 96C
<qwertuttyty> bugs
<qwertuttyty> а у него скорее всего life 99%, а  показывает как 99С
<SergeyIT> показывает программа Disks - пакет gnome-disk-utility
<qwertuttyty> Это вопрос или что а разжевать пишите не понятно
<qwertuttyty> я сейчас в win надо перезагружается и настраивать irc пока не хочу и проверять hddtemp. Но от того что вhddtemp возможно будет правильно через Psensor смотреть разом.
<qwertuttyty> разом удобнее
<SergeyIT> https://onstartup.ru/utility-administrirovanija/gnome-disk-utility/
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu-mate есть disks тоже самое или почти тоже самое по умолчанию всегда есть. Как-то не обращал внимание не знаю. По идеи должно 96С быть. Короче всё я без перезагрузки не могу проверить.
<qwertuttyty> перезагрузки в U-mate
<qwertuttyty>  John а может как у меня показывает ваши 40С, это 40% износа, а показывает 40С?
<qwertuttyty> осталось 40% до отказа
<qwertuttyty> или как у них
<qwertuttyty> скорее всего 40 это износ а не градусы
<qwertuttyty> градусы со старта на 5-10С ниже
<qwertuttyty> градусы с старта на 5-10С ниже и меняются чере 10- 15 минут до у меня 36С сейчас когда лето 39С
<qwertuttyty> Windows https://ibb.co/Zxny6f5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qwertuttyty: параметр 194 - 36 градусов
<qwertuttyty> где в win или lin?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://linuxnow.ru/files/106/gnome-disk-utility-smart.png в убунте примерно такая картинка в Диски
<qwertuttyty> У кого есть SSD у вас температура в Psensor цифра правильная? У меня для SSD 96С это неправильная цифра. Но для HDD дисков показываются правильная температура. три HDD разных фирм и моделей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если там в линуксе такая же температура как в винде, не заморачивайся и забей на Psensor
<qwertuttyty> нет не такая вы читаете что я пишу или не понимаете чтоя пишу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты читаешь что тебе пишут? в Psensor и в Диски вероятно разную температуру рисовать может
<qwertuttyty> вопрос не как узнать правильную температуру а хочется чтобы и в Psensor показывало правильно. Что показывали диски я не помню.
<qwertuttyty> я итак знаю есть windows nfv ghfdbkmyj
<qwertuttyty> там правильно
<qwertuttyty> я итак знаю какая у SSD температура
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раз тебе надо в Psensor, то пиши у них в багтрекере багу. и жди сначала когда багу пофиксят. а потом когда разрабы убунты пакет обновят. ждать можно до следующего релиза
<qwertuttyty> ну как надо, увидел показал, написал в bug, а там пускай сами решают пока не как не решают
<qwertuttyty> и до меня писали
<qwertuttyty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/1581594 2016 год
<qwertuttyty> Юмор: хочешь чтобы быстро было сделай сам.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это не юмор. это истина
<qwertuttyty> Сделай за меня я тебе заплачу? Но учтите я буду смотреть, чтобы вы не купили человека который за вас будет делать
<qwertuttyty> шутки шутками или им это не надо или сделать не окму
<qwertuttyty> не кому
<qwertuttyty> ну как некому вопрос цены
<qwertuttyty> Кстати не заметил Disks в последнем сообщении "Says it's 100c in Disks and in Freon too." https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/1581594 disks это программа
<qwertuttyty> gnom-disks
<qwertuttyty> так что нет смысла проверять как у меня в Disks у него такой же SSD только на 240 ГБ
<qwertuttyty> да 96 точно забыл только чуда не будет
<qwertuttyty> да 96 точно, забыл только, чуда не будет
<qwertuttyty> если не 96 а  правильно напишу здесь позже если не напишу значит 96
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще бывает, для программы можно сделать поправку и будет показывать верно. гугли настройки
<qwertuttyty> а hddtemp у него 26 значит и уменя покажет правильно
<qwertuttyty> а hddtemp у него 26 значит и уменя покажет правильно hddtemp
<qwertuttyty> Disks показывает 96С смарт из Disks https://ibb.co/8zXTDcs , hddtemp показывает правильно. Когда исправят это не ко мне.
<qwertuttyty> Вопросы есть?
<SergeyIT> у нас нет
<qwertuttyty>  hddtemp показал 28С надо будет перепроверить может ещё не прогрелся не обратил внимание.
<qwertuttyty> компьютор минут 40 был выключен
<SergeyIT> Disks показывает 28С, hddtemp говорит нет сенсора (samsung)... да и наплевать
<qwertuttyty> Твоё дело не спорю.
<qwertuttyty> А у меня так: https://ibb.co/p4cJ4zS снимок с виртуальной машины по этому не какие датчики не работают.
<SergeyIT> qwertuttyty, теперь и hddtemp показывает...
